# Aus den Augen...



## Evilslyn (20. Juli 2009)

Ein kleine Story, inspiriert durch die neusten Meldungen über das aufkommen einer neuen Spielbaren Rasse:

Gilneas, Gilneas, ein Name der nur in mancher Spelunke zu fortgeschrittener Stunde noch Erwähnung findet. Die meisten unbescholtenen Bürger Azeroths, wagen den Namen nicht mehr zu nennen; es sei denn um des Nachts ihre Kinder zu ängstigen.
Es heißt, als die dunkle Stunde der Geiselinvasion anbrach, und alle Völker Azeroths zusammen rückten um ihr entgegenzutreten, Gilneas einen anderen Weg wählte.
Durch ihre vorteilhafte Lage auf einer Landzunge leicht zu verteidigen, wählten sie die Schildkröten Taktik. 
Sie schufen einen Wall, einen Wall der sie vor aller Unbill schützen sollte. Ein Wall, so groß und mächtig, und durch Magien ihrer besten Magier verstärkt, dass auch die geballte Macht der Geisel, ihn nicht überwinden sollte.
Doch das Schicksal wählte einen Anderen Weg für Gilneas.
Nicht ein einziger Guhl, starb am Gilneaswall, nicht ein Katapult, beschoss ihn je, und nicht einmal ein Dämonenhund setzte dort seine säurehaltige Duftmarke ab. Es schien, als ahne die Geisel, das Gilneas ein anderes Schicksal bevorstand.

Hinter dem Wall in scheinbarer Sicherheit, von einer schlagkräftigen Flotte von der Seeseite her geschützt, ging das Leben in Gilneas seinen gewohnten Gang.
Die Städte und Dörfer lebten in Wohlstand und vermehrten sich prächtig. Doch im dritten Jahr nach "dem großen Torschluss" wie sie es nannten, begannen immer häufiger Bauern über gerissenes Wild zu klagen. Die Tiere waren am Morgen auf den Weiden gefunden worden. Ihre zerfetzten Kehlen und abgenagten Knochen zeigten deutlich, dass die Tiere wohl keine Chance gehabt hatten.
Die anfängliche Panik, Guhle könnten den großen Wall überklettert haben und sich in den nahen Wälder herum treiben, konnte zwar trotz ausgiebiger Suchen nicht bestätigt werden.
Dennoch begann man des Nachts Wachen aufzustellen, um die Weiden zu bewachen. 

Einige Wochen blieb es darauf hin ruhig, bis der alte Fahlsted, sich des Nachts blutüberströmt in die Taverne in Grimmgal schleppte. Er war in Grimmgal wohlbekannt. Als aufrichtiger Mann, mit klarem Verstand und hohem Ehrgefühl. Doch was er berichtete, bevor er auf dem Tavernenboden sein Leben aushauchte konnten und wollten die Leute nicht glauben. Erklärten es sich als die Auswüchse eines dahinsiechenden Geistes.
Hätte er von Wölfen gesprochen, von Tollwut, vielleicht sogar von einem rasenden Bären, sie hätten ihm Glauben können; doch ein Wolf, so groß wie ein Mensch?

Die nächsten drei Wochen wurden vermehrt Wachen aufgestellt, und Patrouillien in die Wälder entsandt, doch es tat sich nichts.

Bis Arled, ein Hirtenjunge, von einem Tier gebissen wurde als er des Nachts nachschaute warum die Pferde im Schuppen so in Aufruhr waren. Er berichtete, er habe es gar nicht richtig zu Gesicht bekommen. 
Er habe die Scheune betreten, eine Art Knurren vernommen, und als er sich Umwandte, sei etwas gegen in geprallt. Dann erinnere er sich an ein Gefühl als Schlösse sich ein Schraubstock um seinen Arm, ein Schraubstock mit Zähnen. Und bevor er das Bewusstsein verlor, glaubte er in goldene Augen geblickt zu haben. Große goldene Augen. 
Was ihn jedoch mehr verwunderte als ihr goldener Schimmer, war die Tatsache das Vertrautheit in diesem Blick lag.

Arled, erholte sich überraschend schnell, von seiner Verletzung. Als am Morgen der Arzt kam, um die Wunde zu versorgen, war nicht einmal mehr ein Verband, geschweige denn eine Naht nötig. Die Wunden hatten sich geschlossen, und Arled, wirkte gefasst. Schon nach zwei Wochen war die Wundhaut vernarbt, und der Biss hätte auch schon Jahre zurückliegen können.

Arled, kümmerte sein Krankheitsverlauf wenig, generell interessierte er sich seit jener Nacht nur noch wenig für seine alten Vorlieben. Dafür genoss er es mehr und mehr die Herden zu bewachen. Nicht wie früher um sie zu hegen und auf sie zu achten. Er konnte einfach Stunden dasitzen, ihren Geruch atmen. 
Es war seltsam, aber während er dasaß und einfach nur die Nase in den Wind hielt, konnte er alle Zeit vergessen. Nachts hatte er Schlafstörungen, seine Mutter glaubte es käme wohl von den traumatischen Erlebnissen, die er in jener Nacht erlebt hatte. Doch Arled selbst hatte so seine Zweifel. 
Wenn er des Nachts erwachte und schweißgebadet in seinem Bett lag, war es nicht das Wesen mit dem goldenen Blick, von dem er geträumt hatte. 
Es war immer der gleich Traum. Ein Traum so verheißungsvoll, so anregend, und doch so banal. Er träumte von der bleichen Scheibe des Mondes, welche sich langsam am Horizont hinter den Bäumen erhob und gen Himmel stieg.
Dann kletterte er immer aus seinem Dachfenster, legte sich aufs Dach und schaute dem Mond zu, der als Sichel über den Himmel glitt, und sehnte sich danach wenn er endlich so voll, und perfekt wie in seinen Träumen wiederkehren würde. 
Ein Lächeln kräuselte seine Mundwinkel, dieses Wochenende wäre es so weit.

...to be continued (wenn ihr wollt)

eure Evi


----------



## Manimal der Zerfleischer (20. Juli 2009)

Sehr gut.... wann gehts weiter....

liebe solche geschichten


Grüsse manimal


----------



## Manconi (20. Juli 2009)

weiter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imperator22 (20. Juli 2009)

Gute Geschichte.

Würde es aber nochmal Korrekturlesen (lassen).
Dennoch: Weiter so 


mfg


----------



## Steel (20. Juli 2009)

weiter bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (20. Juli 2009)

huiuiui - richtig schön geschrieben.. Wenns dir Spaß macht solltest du wirklich ein Buch oder so darüber schreiben ... Und wenn du dann fertig bist mir bescheid geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie gern wäre ich auch so talentiert .. ^^


----------



## _Yo_ (20. Juli 2009)

Leute mir fällts wie schuppen von den Augen!!!


Gilenas wird das neue Worgstartgebiet!!!


Ich hoffe mal das hattest du in deinem vielzulangen Text nicht auch schon heraus gefunden..:/


----------



## Nayomi (20. Juli 2009)

echt nette gesichte =) mach bitte weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeroxis (20. Juli 2009)

mir gefallen solche geschichten auch sehr, aber gehört doch eher in die rp-ecke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valleron (20. Juli 2009)

Sehr gut geschrieben. Mach weiter so...


----------



## Schokoboy (20. Juli 2009)

Sehr Schön geschrieben =D
Her mit der Vortsetztung =DDD


----------



## Seratos (20. Juli 2009)

Super Geschichte, weiter =)


----------



## Tony B. (20. Juli 2009)

Xeroxis schrieb:


> mir gefallen solche geschichten auch sehr, aber gehört doch eher in die rp-ecke!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also mir gefällt die geschichte auch ! obwohl ich kein RPler bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gute Arbeit weiter so ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Müllermilch (20. Juli 2009)

Gut geschrieben - Würde eine Fortsetzung auch lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (20. Juli 2009)

...und es gab eine Buffed-Leserin, die ihre Arbeit vernachlässigte, um immer wieder hoffnungsvoll auf die Buffed-Seite zu kucken ob es schon eine Fortsetzung dieser Geschichte gab.

Sie war ständig Geistesabwesend und reagierte kaum noch auf die Späße ihrer Freunde. Auch schlafen und essen fiel ihr immer schwerer, musste sie doch dauernd nachschauen ob die Fortsetzung endlich online war...to be continued



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg XX-Elf


----------



## Eyatrian (20. Juli 2009)

WEITER WEITER WEITER!!

lässt sich sehr schön lesen und ich kanns nicht erwarten weiterzulesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (20. Juli 2009)

Super geschrieben, aber bitte einen Fehler korrigieren, der in dieses Szenation so garnicht hinein paßt:



> Und bevor er das Bewusstsein verlor, glaubte er in goldene Augen *geklickt* zu haben.



Ansonsten: Weiter so..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (20. Juli 2009)

Meeeeeeeeeeehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehr schön geschrieben


----------



## Haramann (20. Juli 2009)

Die Worgen rotten die Bevölkerung in Gilneas aus und machen es zu ihrer Hauptstadt, dem Worgenstartgebiet!!!


----------



## eta1 (20. Juli 2009)

weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiter

wie meine vorposter schon schreiben!!!!!!


----------



## Keksemacher (20. Juli 2009)

Eigentlich hab ich für solche Geschichten nicht viel übrig,jedoch muss ich sagen das ich deine sehr gut fand und mich über eine Forstsetzung sehr freuen würde.

Eins muss ich aber noch sagen:Nächstes Mal würde ich nicht von einem Arzt sprechen sondern von einem Heiler,denn in WoW gibt es eigentlich keine Ärzte sondern nur Priester,die die Wunden heilen.
Ansonsten sehr gut!


----------



## zuckerle (20. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiter so!!!  wann kommt die fortsetzung????

will mehr!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Raziel_ (20. Juli 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Eins muss ich aber noch sagen:Nächstes Mal würde ich nicht von einem Arzt sprechen sondern von einem Heiler,denn in WoW gibt es eigentlich keine Ärzte sondern nur Priester,die die Wunden heilen.


Irrtum, denn von keiner anderen Berufsklasse als den Ärzten lernst du in WoW das bandagieren von Wunden. Damit sind die Leinenverbände bis zu den Froststoffverbänden gemeint.

Zur Geschichte selbst:
Passt zu der Vermutung, dass die Worgen eine spielbare Völkerklasse werden könnte. Sehr nett geschrieben. Weiter so...

MfG
Raz


----------



## Keksemacher (20. Juli 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Irrtum, denn von keiner anderen Berufsklasse als den Ärzten lernst du in WoW das bandagieren von Wunden. Damit sind die Leinenverbände bis zu den Froststoffverbänden gemeint.
> 
> Zur Geschichte selbst:
> Passt zu der Vermutung, dass die Worgen eine spielbare Völkerklasse werden könnte. Sehr nett geschrieben. Weiter so...
> ...


Ok das hab ich ganz vergessen.
Trotzdem wird bei einer tiefen Bisswunde wohl eher ein Heiler anstatt ein Arzt gerufen.


----------



## michi002 (20. Juli 2009)

gute geschichte.
obwohl das mit dem mond sich fast eher nach einem werwolf anhört (zudem das Tier auch ein manngroßer wolf [vllt] war)

kurz vor schluss war die wortwahl nicht mehr ganz so gut wie sonst (nur meine bescheidene Meinung), aber ansonsten war der Text klasse (auch die wortwahl nicht dass ich dich jetzt irgenwie runterziehen will)


----------



## Langlog (20. Juli 2009)

Sehr schön geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mehr davon Bitte 

Gruß


----------



## Evilslyn (20. Juli 2009)

Hmmm, da hat mir doch glatt ein GM, die Vorsetzung geclosed, ohne sie hierher zu verschieben, aber dann mach ich das eben selbst:

Aufgrund der durchweg positiven Resonanz, habe ich mich zu einer weiteren kleinen Fortsetzung verleiten lassen:

Hmmm, welches sollte es den nun sein. Das dicke Büschel mit den kurzen Halmen, oder doch eher das Langhalmgras. Da wäre auch noch der Klee, oder die Scharfgarbe, und hier und da sogar ein saftiger Löwenzahn. Sollte sie überhaupt jetzt direkt, oder erst nachher speisen?
Eigentlich bestand ihr ganzer Tag daraus sich diese elementaren Fragen zustellen.
Ab und an, wenn innerlich die Last der Entscheidung zu schwer auf ihrer kleinen Schafseele lastete, reckte sie den Kopf, und blökte frustriert. Dann ging sie meist zu dem kleinen Fluss der durch ihr Gatter floss, trank einen Schluck, verrichtete ihre Notdurft, und wenn sie dann zurück kehrte, hatte sie sich zwar nicht für ein „Entweder Oder“ aber immerhin für ein „Erst das und dann das“ entschieden.
Esmeralda lebte wirklich wie die Made im Speck. Sie hatte alles was sich ein Schaf nur wünschen konnte. Alle erdenklichen Arten Grünzeug, einen Baum auf der Weide, der an heißen Tagen Schatten spendete, und besagten kleinen Bachlauf, der immer kühles Nass führte.
Und nicht zuletzt hatte sie Ihren Menschen. Es gab andere Schafe, die mussten sich meist von diesen Vierbeinern, herumscheuchen lassen, „Hunde“ wurden sie von den Menschen genannt. Einfach unerträglich stellte es sich Esmeralda vor, immerzu von diesen sabbernden, kläffenden Viechern bewacht zu werden.
Viele machten den Fehler ihre Position Misszudeuten. Sie nahmen an, Esmeralda wäre eingesperrt, zwischen diesen Planken, sie selbst jedoch hatte früh festgestellt, dass es die Welt war, die von ihrer saftigen Weide fern gehalten wurde.

Nur einer durfte zu ihr auf die Weide, ihr Arled. Na ja und dieser störrische Bock, Edmund, aber nur bis er seine Pflicht getan hatte, dann kam er wieder nach draußen zu den Kötern bis zum nächsten Frühling.
Aber ihr Arled, ach ja, das war schon ein Prachtkerl. Sie erinnerte sich wie sie ihn damals aussuchte. Sie war noch ein Lamm gewesen, und hatte noch mit ihrer Mutter auf eben dieser Weide gestanden, als sie Arled das erste Mal sah.
Er war mit einem Anderen Menschen gekommen ein echter Kanten von einem Mann, welchen er „Dad“ nannte was immer das bedeuten sollte. Eine Mutter schien er nicht zu haben, zumindest hatte Esmeralda sie nie an den Grenze ihres Reichs gesehen.

Aber Arled, ach ja dieser Arled, er hatte gerade so über den Zaun schauen können. Und mit welchen Augen er sie angesehen hatte. Dann hatte ihn sein „Dad“ gepackt und über den Zaun gehoben. Erst standen sie beide wie angewurzelt da, keiner wusste so recht was er vom anderen zu erwarten hatte. Doch dann hatten sie fast gleichzeitig den ersten Schritt getan.
Esmeralda hatte seine ausgestreckte Hand beschnüffelt und darin ein Stück Zucker vorgefunden, seitdem waren sie die besten Freunde. Sie liebte es wenn er ihr Fell zauste, wenn sie zusammen über das saftige Graß sprangen und herum tollten.

Leider war Arled die letzten beiden Wochen nicht erschienen und Esmeralda begann sich langsam sorgen um ihren Menschen zu machen. Zwar war ab und an sein „Dad“ gekommen, und hatte nach Ihr geschaut, allerdings fühlte sich Esmeralda sehr unwohl wenn er erschien. Wo sie ihn bei früheren Treffen nur als unbedeutendes Anhängsel Ihren Arleds, und somit als ungefährlich, betrachtete so umgab ihn nun ein Geruch, der ihr Schauder über den Rücken jagte. Er roch zwar immer noch menschlich, jedoch lag unter diesem Geruch, der dem Arleds ähnelte ein weitere Geruch, ein Geruch der in Ihr nicht die Erinnerung an Menschen wach rief, Gedanken an die Schur, Futter, Pflege. Dieser Geruch rührte ihren Urinstikten, es erinnerte sie an Hatz, an Flucht, an … die Köter.


to be continued

MfG
Evi


----------



## Square123 (20. Juli 2009)

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Super Story, schön geschrieben, auch wenn sich hier und da mal nen paar orthografische Fehler eingeschlichen haben xP Egal liest sich trotzdem gut^^

Mehr!!!^^


----------



## nussy15 (20. Juli 2009)

ahhh arelds vater ist auch ein wolf dings irgendwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (20. Juli 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> ahhh arelds vater ist auch ein wolf dings irgendwas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oder der Vater trägt nur Arelds Geruch mit sich rum.


----------



## nussy15 (20. Juli 2009)

Bis Arled, ein Hirtenjunge von einem Tier gebissen wurde, als er des Nachts nachschaute warum die Pferde im Schuppen so in Aufruhr waren. Er berichtete, er habe es garnicht richtig zu Gesicht bekommen. Er habe die Scheune betreten, eine Art gnurren vernommen, und als er sich Umwande, sei etwas gegen in geprallt. Dann erinnere er sich an ein Gefühl als Schlösse sich ein Schraubstock um seinen Arm, ein Schraubstock mit Zähnen. Und bevor er das Bewusstsein verlor, glaubte er in goldene Augen geblickt zu haben. Große goldene Augen, aber was ihn mehr verwunderte als ihr goldener Schimmer, war die Tatsache das Vertrautheit in diesem Blick lag.




[/quote]


er sagte noch das ihm der blick vertraut vorkam ....
deswegen der vater  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (20. Juli 2009)

Als Arled erwachte, fühlte er sich wie gerädert. Er hatte sich fast die gesammte Nacht auf dem Dach aufgehalten. Langsam began er sich Gedanken über seine Mond obsession zu machen. Zu Anfang hatte er sich nicht gewundert, immerhin befand er sich in einer Phase seines Lebens, in der Vorlieben teilweise täglich wechselten. Doch seine anfängliche Begeisterung für den Mond, war langsam aber sicher eine wahre Sucht geworden. Wenn er in seinem Bett lag, selbst bei geschlossenen Fensterläden, war da doch immer das Wissen das ER da draußen war. Langsam aber sicher seiner vollendeten Form entgegenstreben. Diese Nacht hatte nur noch ein schmaler Streifen gefehlt, und er hätte einen Teil seiner selbst gegeben, hätte er dieses Stück anfügen können. Er hatte den Mond betrachtet bis dieser am Horizon verschwunden war, erst dann war er völlig übermüdet in sein Bett gekrochen.
Doch kaum hatte er die Augen geschloss da rief ihn bereits seine Mutter zum Frühstück.

"Na du keiner Zausel, konntest du schon wieder nicht schlafen?" fragte seine Mutter und warf ihm einen mitleidigen Blick zu.
"Hmm", raunte er und setzte sich an den Tisch. Sein Vater kam die Treppe herunter und rieb sich seinen Bauch der aus seinem offenen Hemd hervorstand. 
"Ach da haben wir ja unsere zweite Nachteule,"sagte seine Mutter knapp. "Ich hoffe du hast dich in den zwei Stunden die du Azeroths Wälder fälltest, mehr erholt, als es mir in der restlichen Nacht vergönnt war."
Wenn er ihre Worte überhaupt gehört hatte, reagierte er zumindest nicht darauf. Er ließ sich schwer auf einen Holzschemel neben Arled plumpsen. Mürrisch schaute er unter seinen buschigen Brauen hervor, und überblickte den gedeckten Tisch.
Seine Mutter versuchte erneut ein Gespräch zu beginnen: "Ich habe heute morgen mit dem alten Ergster gesprochen, als er die Gadgezan Gezette vorbei brachte. Keine toten Tiere seit fast vier Wochen. Es wird angenommen, dass welches Tier auch immer in unseren Wäldern für unfrieden sorgte, wohl weiter gezogen ist." 
"Hmmm.", war alles das sein Vater erwiederte. "Die Männer des Hauses sind heute aber wieder sehr gesprächig.", stieß seine Mutter hervor. "Naja ich bin dann mal die Wäsche aufhängen, ihr wisst ja wo ihr mich findet." Mit einem Korb voll Wäsche verließ sie das Haus.

"Was glaubst du," die frage seines Vater überraschte Arled, er war gerade völlig in den Anblick des in der Mitte des Tisches liegenden Schinken versunken. "Was meinst du?" "Na die Sache mit dem Tier. Denkst du die Sache ist ausgestanden?" Arled schluckte, die Tatsache das was auch immer da draußen unterwegs war, in Beinahe als Mahlzeit genutzt hätte, hatte er noch immer nicht verwunden. "Tja, ich hoffe es. Aber unsere Hunde werden schon aufpassen." Sie hatten die Hütehunde nicht mehr im Zwinger gelassen, sondern nach dem nächtlichen Besuch bei Nacht frei auf dem Grundstück herumlaufen lassen. Ihren wachsamen Sinnen entging nichts. Arled griff nach nach dem Schinken, als auf dem Weg dorthin plötzlich die Hand seines Vaters sein Handgelenk packte. Arled erschrak, und schaute ihn verwundert an. "Was ist denn, stimmt etwas nicht?" "Ach nein", sagte sein Vater, und schüttelte seinen Kopf. "Ich war nur in Gedanken, und wollte mich gerade bedienen, und als deine Hand plötzlich..., ach egal, bedien dich." Sein Griff lockerte sich um Arleds Handgelenkt. 
Arled, nahm sich den Schinken und schnitt sich ein Stück davon ab. Er steckte es sich in die Backe und begann darauf zu kauen. "Ich geh ein wenig nach draußen, oder brauchst du mich?", fragte Arled während er bereits von seinem Schemel aufsprang, und in Richtung Tür unterwegs war. "Ja geh nur, aber halt dich in Hausnähe auf, du weist das ich dem Frieden nicht traue." Arled, lächte ihm nochmals zu und griff nach der Türklinke. "Arled," Arled drehte sich auf der Schwelle nochmals herum. "du bist langsam aber sicher ein Mann. Was würdest du davon halten wenn ich dich heute Abend mit zur Jagd nehmen würde?" Arleds Kinnlade klappte herunter. Bisher war alles was er vom Jagen wusste das was er in Geschichten von Jägern auf dem Dorffest aufgeschnappt hatte, die beim jährlichen Erntefest während ihren Saufgelagen brüsteten schon mancher Fliege das Auge mit Pfeil und Bogen ausgeschossen zu haben. Daraufhin hatte er sich mit seinen Freunden Spielzeugbögen gebastelt, und so mancher Dorfkatze nachgestellt. Zum Glück der Katzen hatten sie weder über einen Bogen mit Spannkraft, noch über Spitzen für ihre Pfeile verfühgt. "Natürlich will ich" "Ok, dann sei zeitig, zurück, ich will aufbrechen bevor es dämmert." "Ich werde da sein," und schon war Arled durch die Tür und mit einem breiten Grinsen auf dem Weg sich die Beine zu vertreten und sich auszumalen was ihn am Abend erwarten würde.

Beim Gedanke an die Nacht, kam ihm ein Käserad in den Sinn, groß und gelb, an dem ein Stück fehlte. Der Mond, war es nicht heute endlich soweit? Würde er nicht heute Nacht endlich in voller Pracht am Himmel stehen? Ein Hochgefühl durchströmte ihn bei dem Gedanken. Er merke wie Schweiß began aus seinen Poren zu treten. Ein Geruch von freudiger Anspannung ging von ihm aus. Er, sein Vater, allein auf der jagd, und über ihnen der Mond. Er konnte es kaum erwarten.


----------



## Vindexa (20. Juli 2009)

Rechtschreibung/Grammatik gibts zwar nur ne 3-, aber wen juckts? Mehr, mehr!


----------



## Maxugon (20. Juli 2009)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> Als Arled erwachte, fühlte er sich wie gerädert. Er hatte sich fast die gesammte Nacht auf dem Dach aufgehalten. Langsam began er sich Gedanken über seine Mond obsession zu machen. Zu Anfang hatte er sich nicht gewundert, immerhin befand er sich in einer Phase seines Lebens, in der Vorlieben teilweise täglich wechselten. Doch seine anfängliche Begeisterung für den Mond, war langsam aber sicher eine wahre Sucht geworden. Wenn er in seinem Bett lag, selbst bei geschlossenen Fensterläden, war da doch immer das Wissen das ER da draußen war. Langsam aber sicher seiner vollendeten Form entgegenstreben. Diese Nacht hatte nur noch ein schmaler Streifen gefehlt, und er hätte einen Teil seiner selbst gegeben, hätte er dieses Stück anfügen können. Er hatte den Mond betrachtet bis dieser am Horizon verschwunden war, erst dann war er völlig übermüdet in sein Bett gekrochen.
> Doch kaum hatte er die Augen geschloss da rief ihn bereits seine Mutter zum Frühstück.
> 
> "Na du keiner Zausel, konntest du schon wieder nicht schlafen?" fragte seine Mutter und warf ihm einen mitleidigen Blick zu.
> ...


Der nächste Teil wird am spannenstens!


----------



## Feindflieger (20. Juli 2009)

Liest sich toll, weiter so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber Gilneas wurde doch schon im Zweiten Krieg geschlossen. Bzw. kurz danach wurde der Wall erbaut und dicht gemacht.

Edit : Ach scheiß auf die Details^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (20. Juli 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Der nächste Teil wird am spannenstens!


Warum machst du eine Fullquote?!?!?!
Aber das der spannender wird,da muss ich dir recht geben.


----------



## nussy15 (20. Juli 2009)

ich bin auf den nächsten teil gespannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie werden sie wohl jagen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2009)

super geschichte, bitte weiterschrieben


----------



## boonfish (20. Juli 2009)

Spannungsaufbau: 11/10 Punkten


----------



## Eckhexaule (20. Juli 2009)

Schön geschrieben, freue mich auf die Fortsetzung!


----------



## serternos árkanos (20. Juli 2009)

Klasse geschrieben echt super, mal was Anderes ich mag auch die "Geschichten" von Damokles aber das ist mal eine Interessante andere Art zu schreiben.


----------



## Larmina (20. Juli 2009)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> ...to be continued (wenn ihr wollt)
> 
> eure Evi


Sehr gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Liest sich richtig gut und würde gern mehr davon lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxugon (20. Juli 2009)

WIR WOLLEN MEHR!!!!WAHHH!!


----------



## schmetti (20. Juli 2009)

Freue mich auf eine Fortsetzung   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Djip (20. Juli 2009)

Super Geschrieben! 
Guter Geschichtenerzähler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/5 Sternen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe, der Rest der Geschichte wird genauso spannend.

Gruß,

Djip


----------



## Larmina (20. Juli 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> WIR WOLLEN MEHR!!!!WAHHH!!


sorry fürs offtopic aber magst du mir vielleicht erklären, was an dem whisper in deiner Signatur lustig sein soll?^^
Ich krieg den Witz anscheinend nicht


----------



## Sinfallon (20. Juli 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> sorry fürs offtopic aber magst du mir vielleicht erklären, was an dem whisper in deiner Signatur lustig sein soll?^^
> Ich krieg den Witz anscheinend nicht


Das ist auch nicht witzig -.- Du suchst zwar mit Recht nach dem Witz in seiner Signatur, wirst ihn aber leider nicht finden, ging mir genau so^^

zum Thema: MEHR DAVON!


----------



## Edge29 (21. Juli 2009)

Need more ^^


----------



## Maxugon (21. Juli 2009)

Sinfallon schrieb:


> Das ist auch nicht witzig -.- Du suchst zwar mit Recht nach dem Witz in seiner Signatur, wirst ihn aber leider nicht finden, ging mir genau so^^
> 
> zum Thema: MEHR DAVON!


Ihr seid auch viel zu doof um das zuverstehen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (21. Juli 2009)

Das ist wirklich eine tolle Geschichte, mach bitte weiter.

Aber ich finde es sehr schade, dass du dir in Sachen Rechtschreibung, Grammatik und vor allem Zeichensetzung nicht mehr Mühe gegeben hast. 

Die vielen kleinen Fehler trüben den Gesamteindruck doch sehr und behindern oftmals den Lesefluss, weil man Sachen nicht auf Anhieb richtig lesen kann und zweimal nachgucken muss. Wie wärs, wenn du den nächsten Entwurf jemandem zum Korrekturlesen gibst?

Und auch, wenn du den Alltag einens Schafes sehr schön ausgearbeitet hast, ist dieser Teil der bisher schlechteste der Geschichte. Er fügt sich nicht in den Rest ein und du schreibst viel zu viel, um nur sehr wenig damit zu vermitteln. Entweder du hast noch viel vor mit diesem kleinen Racker, oder du hast dich für meinen Geschmack viel zu viel mit ihm beschäftigt. Aber ich hoffe, man wird die Frage noch klären, warum dieser kleine Zeitgenosse offenbar allein für sich in einem Verschlag gehalten wird...

Ansonsten bitte nicht entmutigen lassen, ich bin gespannt, wie es mit Alred weitergeht, und was das Geheimnis seines störrischen Vaters ist.


----------



## Evilslyn (21. Juli 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich eine tolle Geschichte, mach bitte weiter.
> 
> Aber ich finde es sehr schade, dass du dir in Sachen Rechtschreibung, Grammatik und vor allem Zeichensetzung nicht mehr Mühe gegeben hast.
> 
> ...




Ja die Grammatik ist darauf zurück zuführen das ihr hier sozusagen Einblick in die Erstentwurfsphase der Geschichte erhaltet. Teil 1 und 2 wurden beide direkt im Forum geschrieben. Teil 3 wurde im Wordpad geschrieben, und dann direkt per Copy und Paste, veröffentlich. Mich selbst stören selbst die Lesefluss hämmer, werde aber auf jedenfall nochmal eine Version 1.1 fertig machen. 
Hoffe das auch so wie es zz ist, eure Fantasie beflügelt wird.

PS: Ich hatte das mit der Grammatik mal viel besser drauf, aber das ist eben jahrelanges schreiben im "Rofl, Omg, LFG Heal tank go, WtB, RoxX-Style"


----------



## Evilslyn (21. Juli 2009)

Teil 4 


Arleds Gedanken kreisten den gesamten Vormittag um die bevorstehende Jagd. Er fühlte sich durchaus geehrt durch die Einladung seines Vaters. Manchmal glaubte er in seines Vaters Augen für immer der kleine Junge zu bleiben, der des Nachts Angst vor den Schatten hatte und sich vor dem eigenen Echo fürchtete. 
Dabei hatte er sich wirklich schon weit vom Knabendasein entfernt, er war groß, fast so groß wie sein Vater. Seine Schultern noch nicht so breit, aber schon jetzt konnte man erahnen, dass dies noch folgen würde. Auf seiner Haut unter der sich drahtige Muskeln spannten, war erste Brustbehaarung gewachsen. Seid Arled die neugierigen Blicke der Mädchen beim letzten Dorffest bemerkt hatte, hegte er diese fast so sorgsam wie die Schafe. Auch in seinem Gesicht waren erste Bartstoppeln gesprossen und Arled konnte es kaum erwarten seinen ersten richtigen Bart zu tragen. Spätestens nach der heutigen Jagd, wäre es endgültig an der Zeit dem Jungendasein Lebewohl zu sagen.
Ein Außenstehender Beobachter der Arled dabei zusah wie er mit einem Stock als Schwert herumfuchtelnd seines Weges ging, hätte da vielleicht Zweifeln angemeldet.

Als Arled von seinem Mittagsausflug zurück kam, die Sonne hatte ihren Höchststand bereits seit einigen Stunden überschritten, war sein Vater bereits dabei die Jagdutensilien zu verstauen. Er packte Proviant für die Nacht, Wasserflaschen, Seile, Feuerstein und Zunderschwamm in seinen großen Jagdrucksack von welchem etliche Kleintierfallen herab baumelten. An seiner Hüft trug er sein langes Jagdmesser, welches sich ebenso zum Zerlegen größerer Beutetiere, wie auch dem Anspitzen von Feuerstöcken eignete.
Arleds Mutter beäugte die Vorgänge skeptisch von ihrem Schaukelstuhl her auf dem sie wie so oft den Mittag verbrachte, und Arleds durchgescheuerte Socken stopfte.

&#8222;Flugur, hällst du es wirklich für Klug, Arled ausgerechnet heute mit auf die Jagd zu nehmen? All die Überfälle in letzter Zeit. Sogar in unserem eigenen Stall war diese Bestie. Und nun wollt ihr, zu zweit, mit nur einem Messer und deinem alten Bogen, bei Nacht durch die Wälder streifen?&#8220;, seine Mutter schüttelte abwehrend den Kopf. 
&#8222;Du hast es selbst gesagt Maiiden, die Angriffe liegen bereits über drei Wochen zurück. Sollen wir bis Winterhauch warten bis wir uns wieder nach draußen wagen? Der Winter bietet nicht gerade die besten Vorraussetzungen um die Vorräte aufzustocken.&#8220; &#8222;Aber dann lass doch wenigstens den Jungen hier, Flugur. Ich könnte es nicht ertragen wenn ihm etwas zustößt.&#8220;, ein verzweifeltes Flehen lag in ihrer Stimme. Sie wusste bereits das Flugurs Entschluss feststand, und ebenso wusste sie, das ihre Angst um ihren Sohn nicht vergehen würde. So war das nun mal, solange man lebt, sorgte man sich.  &#8222;Hast du alles Arled?&#8220; fragte Flugur, nachdem er seinen Rucksack sorgsam verschnürt hatte. &#8222;Pass mir ja gut auf ihn auf&#8220;, Maiiden umarmte Flugur innig. &#8222;Und du gib auch auf deinen alten Herrn acht.&#8220; Sagte sie zu Arled und fuhr im durch das strubblige Haar.

&#8222;Keine Angst Ma, wir können schon auf uns Aufpassen, nicht wahr Dad? Wenn ein wildes Tier unseren Weg kreuzt, bringe ich dir eine seiner Klauen als Andenken mit.&#8220; Arled fuchtelte in seinen imaginären Kampf  verstrickt, mit einem kleinen Klappmesser herum das ihm sein Vater vor einigen Jahren geschenkt hatte und das seither sein treuer Begleiter war.
&#8222;Da bin ich mir ganz sicher.&#8220; lächelnd schloss ihn seine Mutter in die Arme. Sie drückte ihm einen dicken Schmatz auf die Backe, wünschte ihnen Weidmannsheil und schon waren die beiden unterwegs.


to be continued...

Mfg
eure Evi


----------



## Larmina (21. Juli 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Ihr seid auch viel zu doof um das zuverstehen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann erklärs uns. Wenn du es nicht tust müssen wir leider annehmen, dass du zu doof bist es zu erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (21. Juli 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Dann erklärs uns. Wenn du es nicht tust müssen wir leider annehmen, dass du zu doof bist es zu erklären
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Les einfach den Satz neben dem Chat...


----------



## TheBadGame (21. Juli 2009)

Hey Evi weiter so ich finde die Geschichte bis dahin gut, auch die Schafstory kommt irgendwie cool rüber finde ich. Rechtschreibfehler stören mich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Ich bin froh wenn sich jemand zutraut eine gute Geschichte im Rpg Stil zu schreiben.
In dem Sinne weiter so!


----------



## Monoecus (21. Juli 2009)

Du solltest Schriftstellerin werden!

Ansonsten: Mehr davon!!


----------



## Evilslyn (22. Juli 2009)

Zwischenupdate:

Teil 5 ist bereits in der Mache. Allerdings habe ich die Daten auf meinem PC zu Hause.
Der nächste Teil sollte also auf einen Schlag etwas ausführlicher ausfallen.
Hoffe ich schaff es heute noch.

MfG
eure Evi


----------



## TheBadGame (22. Juli 2009)

Das wäre echt super =)


----------



## maglarius (22. Juli 2009)

Genial tolle Geschichte 
Könntest durchaus Schriftstellerin werden
Wen du mit der Geschichte fertig bist kontaktier mal Blizz ^^
Die dürften Interesse haben


----------



## nussy15 (22. Juli 2009)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> Zwischenupdate:
> 
> Teil 5 ist bereits in der Mache. Allerdings habe ich die Daten auf meinem PC zu Hause.
> Der nächste Teil sollte also auf einen Schlag etwas ausführlicher ausfallen.
> ...



du hast ein auf meiner link liste bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (22. Juli 2009)

Teil 5

Die Nachmittagsluft lag heiß wie eine Decke auf dem Land. Die Blumen leuchteten förmlich im Sonnenschein, umschwärmt von ganzen Staffeln von Hummeln, Bienen und Schmetterlingen die um ihren Honig buhlten. Der Himmel war blau und nur einige Schäfchenwolken zierten ihn. Aus der Ferne grollte wie leiser Donner die Meeresdünung.
Der Geruch des Lebens erfüllte die Luft.
Während Arleds Vater einen strammen Schritt vorlegte, blieb Arled mal zurück um sich etwas genauer anzusehen, mal rannte er voraus. Er hatte sich einen Spazierstock geschnitten, denn er aber durchaus auch als Sonde für Ameisenhaufen oder Tiefenlot benutzte.
Arled hatte, bevor er durch die beunruhigenden Nachrichten der letzten Zeit ans Haus gefesselt war, die Gegend um seinen Wohnsitz erkundet, und kannte sie wie seine Westentasche. Soweit wie diesmal war er jedoch noch nie weg gewesen.
Sie waren erst der alten Waldstraße gefolgt, bis sie an die Brücke über den Bach kamen, der die Mühle Gammgrils Antrieb. Dann folgten sie seinem Lauf Stromauf bis sie die bewaldeten Hügel erreichten, in deren Mitte der Bach seine Quelle hatte. Die Hügel waren für ihre reiche Flora und Fauna bekannt, und bei Jägern seit jeher beliebt.

Für Arled sah, nachdem sie circa eine halbe Stunde durch den Wald liefen, jeder Baum gleich aus. Sein Vater jedoch schien genau zu wissen welchen Pfaden er folgen musste. Nach einer Dreiviertelstunde erreichten die beiden eine kleine Lichtung. Arled hatte einige Spuren der Äste davon getragen, strahlte jedoch über das ganze Gesicht. Hier war es also nun, ein Lichtung, irgendwo im nirgendwo. Eine kleine Höhle war in den Hang gegraben der die Ostseite der Lichtung begrenzte. Der Eingang war mit behauenen Fichtenstämmen verstärkt und verhieß zuverlässigen Schutz vor den Elementen.

Sie legten den Rucksack in die kleine Höhle, und machten sich daran Feuerholz zusammen zu tragen. Der sie umgebende Wald war voll davon, und so kniete Fulgor schon bald über einem Haufen trockenen Holzes, welches dank Feuerstein und Zunderschwamm, prasselnd zu brennen begann.
Um das Lager herum, in etwa fünfzig Schritt Entfernung, stellten sie die Kleintierfallen auf. Arled stellte sich geschickt an, und durfte die letzten fünf Fallen allein erledigen, während sein Vater bereits zum Lagerplatz ging. Als Arled die letzte Falle unter einem Farn, zwischen zwei umgefallenen Baumstämmen befestigt hatte, die kleine Alarmschelle hatte er an einen nahen Busch geklemmt, nickte er  und machte sich ebenfalls auf den Rückweg.
Er fand seinen Vater am Feuer sitzend vor. Er schien in Gedanken versunken, und Arled teilte nur kurz mit dass alles erledigt sei, bevor er sich ebenfalls ans Feuer setzte und begann mit seinem Klappmesser ein Stück Holz zu bearbeiten.

&#8222;Arled, es gibt da etwas das ich dir sagen muss.&#8220;, irgendetwas in Fulgurs Stimme ließ Arled aufhorchen. Arled hatte es schon geahnt. Ein Vater Sohn Ausflug, da schien ein Thema unausweichlich. &#8222;Was ist denn? Wenn es um die Bienchen und die Blümchen geht, das kenne ich alles schon&#8220;, versicherte Arled mit einem schiefen Grinsen, um seinem Vater, und vor allem sich selbst das peinliche Thema zu ersparen. &#8222;Ach ich wünschte es wäre so. Sicher könnte ich dir da Dinge erzählen, die du noch nicht weist.&#8220;, über seines Vaters Gesicht huschte ein kurzes Lächeln. Er machte eine Pause, und schien nicht recht zu wissen wie er fortfahren sollte. &#8222;Es geht um die Nacht in der du im Stall warst.&#8220; Aus Arleds Unterbewusstsein schossen sofort wieder Bilder und Geräusche in sein Bewusstsein. Das Wiehern der Pferde. Der dunkle Stall, der nur durch das unter dem Dach befindliche Fenster herein scheinende,  Mondlicht spärlich erhellt wurde. Dann dieses Knurren, wie es ihm durch Mark und Bein gefahren war. Dann der dumpfe Aufprall von etwas Großem, gefolgt vom brennendem Schmerz der seinen Arm durchfuhr. Dann dieses Augenpaar wir flüssiges Gold. Dann Schwärze.
Arled, schüttelte seinen Kopf wie um die Bilder darin los zu werden. &#8222;Ach das, daran denk ich kaum noch.&#8220;, er machte eine wegwerfende Bewegung. &#8222;Es ist Vergangenheit, und wird wohl nie wieder vorkommen.&#8220; Sein Vater blickte ihn einige Sekunden nachdenklich an.
&#8222;Ich wünschte ich könnte dir sagen du hast recht. Bei Leibe das wünschte ich wirklich.&#8220;, seine Stimme klang widerwillig. &#8222;Arled, was ich dir jetzt sage, wird für dich schwer zu verstehen sein. Aber gib mir eine Chance dir die ganze Geschichte zu erzählen.&#8220;
Arleds Aufmerksamkeit war geweckt. Er legte den Stock zur Seite und schaute seinen Vater erwartungsvoll an. &#8222;Wie du wünschtest? Glaubst du dieses Ding ist noch in der Nähe? Wie kommst du darauf dass es ausgerechnet wieder zu uns kommen wird? Das ist doch absurd.&#8220;, Arled war sich nicht sicher ob er hören wollte was sein Vater zu sagen hatte.
&#8222;Als die Geschichte begann die ich dir nun zu berichten habe, dachte ich ähnlich. Hör einfach zu, die Sonne geht bald unter, und mir bleibt nicht allzu viel Zeit meine Geschichte zu beenden. Alles begann vor einem halben Jahr, als ich auf der Rückreise von Gilneas war. Du erinnerst dich sicher. Ich hatte dort einige unserer Felle verkauft&#8230;&#8220;

Und dann begann er zu berichten. Arled hing an seinen Lippen, und seine Augen wurden größer und größer, je weiter die Geschichte voran schritt. Er berichtet wie er Gilneas am Mittag verlassen hatte, mit dem Plan am Abend Erkswig zu erreichen, ein kleiner Ort, der gerne von Durchreisenden für eine nächtliche Rast genutzt wurde. Er erzählte von dem heftigen Gewitter welches seine Reise verzögerte, und aufgrund dessen er in der Wildnis sein Camp aufschlagen musste. Arled konnte sich noch gut an diese Geschichte erinnern da sein Vater, sie schon einmal erzählt hatte, nämlich um Maiiden zu erklären, warum er mehr Schlamm denn Kleidung in seinem Beutel mitbrachte. 
&#8222;Aber Dad, diese Geschichte kenne ich doch schon. Was soll daran so wichtig sein?&#8220; Er hatte wieder das Schnitzen aufgenommen. &#8222;Es gibt einen Part der Geschichte den ich euch damals verschwieg.&#8220; Flugur machte eine Pause. Er schien um die richtigen Worte zu ringen. &#8222;Erinnerst du dich an die Wunde an meinem Bein?&#8220; Arled erinnerte sich. Flugur war in der Nacht beim Austreten eine Böschung hinab gerutscht, und hatte sich an einem vorstehenden Ast, die Hose und einen beträchtlichen Teil seines Beines aufgerissen. Die Wunde war nicht tief nur großflächig, und heilte so schnell, das Arled sie nur als Randnotiz behalten hatte.
&#8222;Was wenn ich dir sage das die Wunde nicht von einem Baum stammte? Was wenn ich dir sage das die Wunde nicht nur eine Abschürfung war, sondern eine tiefe Fleischwunde.&#8220; &#8222;Unsinn, brach es aus Arled hervor, dann wärst du wohl kaum am nächsten Tage weiter geritten. Und außerdem heilen Fleischwunden viel langsamer.&#8220; &#8222;Ach ja, tun sie das?&#8220; Arled folge dem Blick seines Vaters, und endete auf seinem Arm, dem Arm, unter dessen Ärmel sich die bereits fast verblichenen Spuren seiner Bisswunde abzeichneten.

Arleds Gedanken begannen zu rasen. Die Welt schien sich um ihn zu drehen. Da saß er nun. Irgendwo im Nirgendwo. Unter dem vom Abendrot blutrot getünchten Himmel Azeroths, und begann zu begreifen.


to be continued...

MfG
eure Evi


----------



## nussy15 (22. Juli 2009)

es wird immer besser 

und nicht blizzard geben...die wollen das nur vermarkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (22. Juli 2009)

n1


----------



## Gierdre (22. Juli 2009)

@nussy15: Der Fullquote hätte nun wirklich nicht sein müssen.

@Evilslyn: Die Geschichte ist wirklich sehr schön. Es tut mir echt leid, dass das Forum sich hier gerade so bockbeinig stellt und keine Verlinkung im Allgemeinen WOW-Teil zulässt. Ich wollte Dich bei Deinem Abstimmungsthread noch verteidigen, aber auch da war wieder ein Admin schneller.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall hier fleissig weiterlesen.


----------



## nussy15 (22. Juli 2009)

Gierdre schrieb:


> @nussy15: Der Fullquote hätte nun wirklich nicht sein müssen.


habs geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gierdre (22. Juli 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> habs geändert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eta1 (22. Juli 2009)

mehr geschichte, gib uns mehr^^

ich finde die geschichte sehr gut. bin auf die fortsetzung gespannt.


----------



## nussy15 (22. Juli 2009)

aber worgen im spiel wären zu cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das startgebiet kennen wir ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und damit sie sich außerhalb von vollmondzeiten verwandeln  können  haben die ingis eine mondlichtprojektziere gebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (23. Juli 2009)

Teil 6

Die letzten Wochen waren für Garbalg und sein Rudel eine harte Zeit gewesen. Der sonst in seinem Revier so üppige Beutebestand war wie vom Erdboden verschluckt. Offenbar wilderte ein fremdes Rudel in seinem Bezirk, und Garbalg war nicht gewillt dies zu dulden. Sie hatten mehrmals die Fährte eines oder mehrere Wölfe verfolgt, welche jedoch nur zum in der Nähe gelegenen Fluss führten um dort unvermittelt zu enden. Diesmal jedoch schien ihnen mehr Glück vergönnt.
Sie waren kurz auf eine Spur gestoßen die relativ frisch schien, und waren ihr gefolgt. Dem Geruch nach handelte es sich um eine kleine Wolfsgruppe die offenbar ein Paar Zweibeiner verfolgte. Diese Wölfe mussten verzweifelt sein, standen doch die Zweibeiner ganz hinten auf ihrer Nahrungs-, und ganz oben auf der „Oh-Man-jetzt-geb-ich-besser-Fersengeld“-Rangliste.
Zu viele seiner Art hatte es das Leben gekostet, dieser Art Beute nachzustellen. Doch verzweifelte Umstände, verlangten verzweifelte Maßnahmen.

Schon nach wenigen Minuten konnten sie den Geruch von Feuer ausmachen. Und wenige Zeit später näherten sie sich einer Lichtung. Die Sonne war gerade am Horizont versunken und die einsetzende Dunkelheit gab ihnen zusätzliche Sicherheit. Garbalg knurrte einige Befehle, worauf hin der Rest seines Rudels im Dickicht verschwand. Obwohl sich nun fünf Wölfe durch das Unterholz schlichen, um auf ihren Positionen rund um die Lichtung zu beziehen, konnte selbst Garbalg sie nicht hören, was ihn mit Stolz erfüllte. Er selbst Schlich ein Stück weiter in den Stauch den er als sein Versteck gewählt hatte. Er konnte von hier die gesamte Lichtung überblicken.

In der Mitte der Lichtung brannte das kleine Feuer, neben dem eine Tasche stand. Aus ihr konnte Garbalg den Geruch von Trockenfleisch riechen. Sein Magen knurrte so heftig, das er schon befürchtete er könne sein Versteck preisgeben. Ein anderer Wolf, oder gar ein Hase, wäre nun Vorgewarnt gewesen. Zu Garbalgsglück, verfügten die Zweibeiner, über ein nicht annähernd so gutes Gehör. Trotzdem duckte er sich noch ein Stück tiefer. 
Doch auch wenn ihn der Zweibeiner, welcher offenbar noch ein recht junges Exemplar war ihn gerochen hätte, er hätte ihm nichts tun können, war er doch mit einem Seil an einen nahen Baum gefesselt. Garbalg verstand diese Zweibeiner einfach nicht.

Von dem anderen Rudel, oder dem zweiten Zweibeiner den er erspürt hatte, war nichts zu sehn. Im Hang am gegenüberliegenden Ende der Lichtung gähnte jedoch ein Höhleneingang, aus dem Garbalg Geräusche hören konnte. Wahrscheinlich hatten die Anderen, den Zweibeiner in die Höhle in die Enge getrieben, und bereiteten ihm eben jetzt ein Ende. 
Gut. Ein toter Zweibeiner weniger, eine Gefahr weniger.
Wenn sie dann aus der Höhle heraus kämen, mit vollen Bäuchen und träge, würden sie ihr blaues Wunder erleben.

Da stieg erneut der Geruch des Trockenfleischs in seine Nase. Es roch würzig, und lecker. Es roch so verführerisch das Garbalg es förmlich schmecken konnte. Es fast schon auf seiner Zunge spürte.

„DAD!“, erst der Schrei des Jungen riss ihn aus seinen Gedanken, und erst nun bemerkte er, dass er bereits fast die Tasche erreicht hatte, und sich ungeschützt in der Mitte der Lichtung befand. Er fuhr zu dem kleinen Zweibeiner herum und fletschte die Zähne. 
Nun war es also vorbei mit dem Überraschungsmoment. Er stieß ein hohes bellen aus, worauf rund um die Lichtung der Rest seines Rudels ihre Verstecke verließ, und in den Feuerschein trat. Er kläffte einen heißeren Befehl an Irmgur, einem weit unter ihm im Rang befindlichen Wolf. Dieser schnappte sich darauf hin die Tasche am Feuer und Verschwand mit ihr im Wald. Er würde es nicht wagen von der Beute zu fressen, bis Garbalg es ihm erlaubte, er wusste alles andere wäre sein Ende. Garbalg und der Rest der Truppe umstanden, den Jungen im Halbkreis. Sie fletschten die Zähne und knurrten.

Garbalg, als das Alphatier würde den Angriff beginnen. Auch wenn der Zweibeiner gefesselt war und wehrlos wirkte, konnte man sich bei einem ihrer Art nie sicher sein. Er zögerte kurz um sicher zu gehen das er nicht einer Täuschung aufsaß oder in eine ihrer Fallen ging. Er war nicht zum Alphatier geworden weil er unbesonnen oder blöde war. Dann duckte er sich, spannte alle Muskeln, und nahm Maß, um dem Zweibeiner an die Kehle zu springen.

Wir zur Bestätigung, für sein Vorhaben den richtigen Moment gewählt zu haben, riss die dünne Wolkendecke auf und tauchte die Nacht in hellen Vollmondschein.

To be continued…

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Amella (23. Juli 2009)

ARGH! Machs doch nich so spannend =) ich sterbe bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Finde deine Geschichte richtig super und hoffe das ich mich noch auf jede menge weitere "Textfragmente" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 freuen kann.

Mfg
Amella


----------



## assist69 (23. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiter so! Mach ein Buch! Ich kaufe es.


----------



## Al Fifino (24. Juli 2009)

Hey Evi,

Eine... sagen wir mal, mehr oder weniger interessante Geschichte, die Du da erzählst. Es dürfte deutlich werden, dass ich nicht sonderlich begeistert von ihr bin, was mehrere Gründe hat.

Zuerst einmal fallen mir eben doch die Schwächen in Grammatik und Rechtschreibung auf. Schreibst Du die Geschichte nicht in einem Programm, etwa Windows Word oder Open Office? Dadurch sollten sich solche Dinge ziemlich gut vermeiden lassen und dem Leser ein besserer Lesefluss garantiert werden.

Jetzt geht es tiefer in den Inhalt. Die Idee für die Geschichte ist nicht unbedingt sonderlich originell, aber sicherlich auch nicht allzu abgegriffen. Allerdings machst Du bei weitem nicht genügend aus dem, was Dir zur Verfügung steht. Zumindest für mich war klar offensichtlich, was als Nächstes kommen würde; das Einzige, was für ein wenig Überraschung gesorgt hatte, waren die Erzählperspektiven-Wechsel, also die Sichtweise von Schaf und Wolf. Ansonsten hältst Du Dich an das typische Klischee: Der Sohn wird vom Vater gebissen, und der Vater erklärt ihm jetzt alles ellenlang, wenn sie gerade allein sind; dafür hat er eine fadenscheinige Ausrede, eben die Jagd, erfunden. Insgesamt alles andere als fordernd oder spannend.

Wobei ich zur Spannung selbst auch noch ein paar Worte verlieren möchte. Du bemühst Dich zwar, einen Spannungsbogen aufzubauen, aber mit mehr Details (vor allem von der Umgebung und den Figuren selbst sowie deren Emotionen!) könnte man auch bei weitem mehr rausholen. Zudem erscheint mir alles sehr schnell, nahezu Schlag auf Schlag abzulaufen: Gespräche etwa werden nicht über Absätze getrennt, sondern fröhlich aneinandergereiht, so dass man schon teilweise Probleme bekommt, die Sprecher auseinander zu halten. Allgemein gibst Du manchen Stellen nicht genügend Raum, um sich voll entfalten zu können; hier fehlen natürlich auch die Details, welche dem Ganzen den nötigen Schliff geben würden.

Insgesamt ist diese Geschichte für mich also nichts allzu Sehenswertes. Zu viel Klischee, zu wenig Abwechslung, zu viel Vorhersehbares und zu wenig Details. Wenn Du an diesen Punkten ein wenig feilst und arbeitest, könnte aber sicherlich etwas Gutes daraus werden.

Greets


----------



## Pallamos (24. Juli 2009)

Wo ist den teil 5? oder hab ich das einfach über sehen?


----------



## assist69 (24. Juli 2009)

übersehen.
Ist zu Oberst aurf Seite 4.


----------



## Evilslyn (24. Juli 2009)

Arled wand sich unbehaglich. Die raue Borke des Baumes rieb schmerzhaft an seinem Rücken, und das grobe Hanfseil kratzte auf seiner Haut. Er fühlte sich wie in Trance.
War all das gerade eben wirklich passiert? Oder würde er gleich erwachen, in seinem Bett liegen und die Welt wäre wieder in Ordnung?
Vieles wies darauf hin das sein Vater die Wahrheit gesagt hatte, jedoch weigerte sich ein Teil seines Verstandes es als die Realität anzunehmen. 

Worgen! Das waren doch Wesen aus Ammenmärchen. Jedes Kind in Gilneas kannte die Legende von Arugal, dem Erzmagier. Er hatte sich, als die Verzweiflung am größten war, mit Mächten eingelassen die er nicht beherrschen konnte, hieß es. Er hatte Portale in eine Andere Dimension geöffnet, und durch diese die Worgen nach Azeroth gebracht.
Von ihnen erhoffte er sich Rettung, und fand sein Verderben. 

Doch in Flugurs Stimme lag so viel Schmerz, soviel bedauern. Er selbst habe nicht an die Worgen geglaubt, bis er sich mit eben einem solchen Auge in Auge wiederfand. Das Schicksal musste es gut mit ihm gemeint haben, denn er konnte das Biest besiegen. Daran hatte aber eher die blinde Mordlust des Wesens ihren Teil getan,  als sein kämpferisches Geschickt. 
Flugur hatte am Lagerfeuer gesessen, und war dabei eine Figur für Arled zu schnitzen, als die Bestie aus dem Unterholz hervorgebrochen, und mit unmenschlicher Geschwindigkeit über das Feuer hinweg setzend, auf ihn zugestürzt war. Flugur hatte in einem Abwehrreflex seine Klinge gehoben, welche beim Aufprall die Brust des Untiers durchdrungen hatte. 
Doch auch die klaffende Wunde in seiner Brust, aus der dunkelrotes Herzblut hervor schoss, wie aus einem frisch angezapften Bierfass, konnte den Worgen nicht davon abhalten sich im Todeskampf in Flugurs Bein zu verbeißen. Erst als dieser die Klinge seines Messers direkt zwischen den Spitzen Ohren in die Schädeldecke trieb, welche ein schreckliches Knirschen von sich gab, brachen die Augen und die Kiefer lockerten sich.
Aus der klaffenden Wunde an seinem Bein war viel Blut ausgeströmt, und Flugur  der bereits im Krieg üble Verletzungen gesehen hatte, sah sein Ende nahen. Sein letzter Gedanke galt seiner Familie bevor er das Bewusstsein verlor.
Er war mehr als überrascht, als er wieder zu sich kam, in die Baumwipfel blickend in denen über ihm  sanft der Wind spielte.
Nicht weit von ihm, noch immer das Messer aus der Schädeldecke ragend, lag sein Angreifer. Jedoch hatte sich seine Erscheinung völlig gewandelt. Dort lag nicht der wandelnde Alptraum der Nacht, was dort in Embryonalhaltung vor im lag, war ein Mann mittleren Alters. 

Flugur schilderte wie er den Mann ins Gebüsch gezogen hatte, und mit Zweigen bedeckte. Keiner hätte ihm glauben wenn er in einer fremden Stadt, mit seiner Worgengeschichte angekommen wäre. Für verrückt hätte man ihn erklärt. Für einen Raubmörder gehalten  und wohl dafür am nächsten Baum aufgeknüpft. 

Er hatte es seiner Frau erzählen wollen, hatte es jedoch immer wieder aufgeschoben. Wie sollte man das auch einem geliebten Menschen beibringen? Außerdem hatte, er außer einiger Vorteile, bisher kaum Veränderungen  bemerkt, und dann kam die erste Vollmondnacht.

Er hatte Zeit gewinnen wollen und nochmals alles durch denken bevor er sich Maiiden öffnete, und hatte sich zur Jagd aufgemacht, damals allein.
Und so kam es das er in jener Nacht auf eben dieser Lichtung am Lagerfeuer gesessen und über seine Lage nachgegrübelt hatte. Seine Tat; den seltsamen Stimmungswandel den er in sich bemerkte; die beschleunigte Wundheilung. All das stellte ihn selbst noch soviel Neuland dar. Dann war der Mond am Firmament erschienen, groß golden und vollkommen, soviel konnte er noch sagen. Und das er am nächsten Morgen nackt am Flussufer erwacht war.

Wie Flugur berichtete, war die Totalamnesie nur in der ersten Vollmondnacht aufgetreten, und die Phasen an die er sich am Morgen erinnern konnte, waren von mal zu mal länger geworden. Offenbar musste sich das Hirn erst an die Veränderungen gewöhnen, da die Wahrnehmung zu diesen Zeiten, fast nichts mehr mit der eines Menschen gemein hatte. Oder zumindest nur noch die maximal die Hälfte seiner selbst bestimmte.
Auch die Wut, den Hunger und die Wildheit zu kontrollieren, bedurfte ihn einiger Übung, wie er berichtete, und aus eben diesem Grund, hielt er es für das beste Arled zu fixieren.

Arleds Gedanken rasten. Würde er sich wirklich in kürze verwandeln? Würde er morgen eventuell erwachen und sich daran erinnern, als wildes Tier durch den Wald gehetzt zu sein. Ein Reh oder gar eine Tier von einer Weide angefallen zu haben? Oder noch schlimmer, vielleicht einen Menschen. Arled schüttelte sich beim Gedanken daran rohes Fleisch von Knochen zu nagen.
Er dankte seinem Vater innerlich, dass er ihn hierher gebracht hatte. Er hätte es sich nie verziehen wäre seine Mutter oder einem der Tier durch ihn Leid zugestoßen.  

Nachdem er ihn auf gekonnte Art angebunden hatte, war sein Vater in die kleine Höhle gegangen, um dort sein Messer die Klamotten und restlichen Utensilien zu verstauen. Sie würden sie in dieser Nacht sicher nicht benötigen.
Da Arled völlig darauf fixiert war, sich vor seinem inneren Auge die schlimmsten Zukunftsvisionen auszumalen, bemerkte er den Wolf erst, als er die Lichtung schon zur Hälfte überquert hatte. 
Es handelte sich um ein sehr großes Exemplar. Seine Flanken waren eingefallen, was auf eine schwere Zeit schließen lies, was die Futtersuche anging, sein schwarzes Fell sah jedoch gesund aus und glänzte.
Die Augen des Wolfes waren auf die Tasche fixiert, welche sein Vater am Lagerfeuer hatte liegen lassen, nachdem er ihr das Seil entnommen hatte.
Die Nase des Wolfes zuckte heftig, und es schien fast als käme die Nase zur Tasche, und ziehe den Rest des Tieres unwillkürlich hinter sich her.

Arled war so perplex das er für zwei Sekunden nur starren konnte. Dann rief er laut nach seinem Vater.
Keine gute Idee.
Der Wolf der noch eben nur für die Tasche Interesse gezeigt hatte, fuhr zu Arled herum, lies ein gutturales Knurren ertönen und fletschte seine Zähne. Und was für Zähne, wie Dolch strahlten die langen Eckzähne im fahlen Licht. Arled schluckte schwer, noch eben hatte er Angst sich in einen Wolf zu verwandeln, und nun schien es er werde es wohl nur zur Wolfmahlzeit bringen.

Der große Wolf stieß ein heißeres Bellen aus, worauf der Rand der Lichtung in Bewegung geriet. Fünf weitere Wölfe traten aus dem nahen Unterholz. 
Auf ein weiteres bellen hin, preschte einer von ihnen aus Feuer, schnappte nach der Tasche und verschwand mit ihr im Unterholz. Er war ein gutes Stück kleiner als der große Schwarze, sein Gang hatte linkisch gewirkt und auch sein Fell war eher stumpf. Arled ging davon aus, dass er wohl einen niederen Rang im Rudel einnahm, und nicht an der Hauptbeute beteiligt würde. Und diese Hauptbeute würde wohl er selbst sein. 

Im Halbkreis kamen sie auf ihn zu. Die Köpfe gesenkt. Die Gesichter zu grimmigen Fratzen verzogen, die Zähne drohend entblöst. Arled sah nur noch Zähne. 
Wo blieb nur sein Vater so lange? Hatte er ihn denn nicht rufen gehört?
Der große Schwarze stand nun keine drei Meter mehr von ihm entfernt. Arled nahm alles in Zeitlupe wahr. Sah die dünnen Speichelfäden die sich zwischen den Zähnen spannten. Sah die jedes einzelne Härchen, sah das Spiel der Muskeln als er zum Sprung ansetzte. Sekunden wurden zu Stunden, er schloss die Augen, drehte den Kopf weg, und bot seinem Angreifer die ungeschützte Kehle dar. Wenn er schon auf diese Art sterben musste, dann hoffentlich wenigstens schnell.


Garbalg fühlte ich prächtig. Heute war sein Glückstag. Erst hatte er die Fährte des wildernden Rudels verfolgt, die ausnahmsweise einmal nicht ins Leere führte. Dann hatten sie die Tasche mit all den Köstlichkeiten erbeutet, die ihm seine Nase prophezeit hatte. Und nun würde er auch noch diesen Zweibeiner zur Strecke bringen, bevor er sich mit den fremden Wölfen befassen, und ein für alle mal klar stellen würde wer hier der Herr im Revier war.
Wenn man sich bei den Zweibeinern auf die Körpersprache verlassen konnte, bettelte dieser bereits um Gnade, wie ein Welpe entblößte er seine empfindlichste Stelle, seine Kehle.
Doch es war ein Zweibeiner war kein Welpe, und wenn er auf Garbalgs Milde hoffte, so hoffte er vergebens. Garbalg spannte seine Muskeln zum Sprung als hinter ihm ein Knurren ertönte das so tief war, und so böse Klang das Garbalg alle Gedanken vergaß, und mit einem Schreckensjaulen herum fuhr.
Vielleicht hatte er den Tag doch zu früh am Abend gelobt.

To be continued&#8230;

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Bader1 (24. Juli 2009)

Weiter pls°!!^^


----------



## Dreet (26. Juli 2009)

mehr!mehr!mehr!

also mir gefällts unglaublich!

wie gesagt : MEHR!^^


----------



## Evilslyn (27. Juli 2009)

Flugurs Unterkiefer schob sich nach vorne, und Arled konnte deutlich sehen, wie seine Zähne an Länge gewannen. Die obere Hälfte seines Gesichts, verformte sich ebenfalls in die charakteristische Wolfsschnauze. Arled, sah das Feuer des Mondes in seinen Augen. Während sich seine Ohren zu spitzen sich hin und her bewegenden Lauschern wurden, und sich über seine Backen rasend schnell Kotletten ausbreiteten, warf er den Kopf in den Nacken und stieß einen lang gezogenes Heulen aus.
Arled konnte hören wie Flugurs Rippen brachen, bevor sie sich in seinem Brustkorb neu anordneten. Unter der muskulösen Bauchdecke konnte Arled das Schauspiel unschwer erkennen. 
Einen weiteren Heuler ausstoßend streckte Flugur seine Arme zur Seite aus, die Hände krampfartig verkrümmt. Seine Finger wurden Länger, und seine Fingernägel, eben noch die eines Farmers, abgenutzt, und verschrammt, erwuchsen zu langen widerstandsfähigen Klauen.
Flugurs Schultern, für einen Menschen ohnehin schon gewaltig, legten nochmals einige Zentimeter zu, als die Muskeln an Flugurs Körper zu wachsen begannen. Rücken und Schultern überzog nun eine dichte Haarschicht. Am Bauch zog sich der Haarbewuchs, vom Solarplexus, bis zum Hosenbund.
Während der Torso die Beine und Arme, bis auf den Muskelzuwachs noch menschlich wirkten saß auf seinem Hals nun ein Wolfsschädel. Die Hände waren zu Pranken geworden, wie geschaffen um damit klaffende Wunden zu reißen. Seine Füße, ebenfalls Fell bewachsen und mit Klauen verstehen, boten ihm sicheren Halt im Gelände und würden ihm rasende Geschwindigkeit ermöglichen. 

Nachdem die Verwandlung abgeschlossen war, duckte er sich sprungbereit. Den Kopf gesenkt, die Zähne entblößt, funkelte er die Wölfe aus mondgoldenen Augen an. Ein tiefes Knurren unterstrich seine Kampfbereitschaft.
Unschlüssig umstand ihn das Rudel. Der große Schwarze, der beim ersten lauten Grollen Flugurs noch erschrocken und mit eingeklemmtem Schwanz herum gefahren war, schien sich wieder gefangen zu haben. Den Schwanz nicht mehr eingeklemmt, sondern  dick und buschigen gerade nach Hinten ausgestreckt. Den Nackenpelz zu einem drohenden Kamm aufgestellt, und ebenfalls den Kopf gesenkt stellte er sich Flugur entgegen. 
Die restlichen Wölfe bildeten um ihn einen Halbkreis, drohten mit zurück gelegten Ohren, zeigten ihre Zähne, machten jedoch keine anstallten ihn anzugreifen. Arled beobachtete alles mit angehaltenem Atem. Ihm war klar, sollte es seinem Vater nicht gelingen das Rudel zu vertreiben, wären ihrer beider Tage gezählt.

Flugur und der Schwarze, standen sich Auge in Auge gegenüber. Keiner der beiden wollte den ersten Schritt machen. Sie fletschten die Zähne und Knurrten. Die Zeit schien still zu stehen. Unvermittelte schnellte der schwarze nach Vorne. Seine Gestallt verschwamm vor Arleds Augen, so schnell schoss er auf Flugur zu, das Maul weit aufgerissen.
Mit tödlicher Präzision und Geschwindigkeit, holte Flugur aus, und traf den Schwarzen im Flug mit der Rückseite seiner Pranke an der Schulter. Beim Aufprall ertönte ein Geräusch wie Arled es vom Teppich klopfen her kannte, zumindest hätte es sicher so geklungen, wäre der Teppich mit Fleisch gefüllt und der Teppichklopfer ein Dreschflegel gewesen. Die Flugbahn des Schwarzen änderte sich umgehend. Statt weiter auf Flugur, flog er, ein ersticktes Japsen von sich gebend, im hohen Bogen quer über die Lichtung und landete in einem Busch.

Die restlichen Wölfe wichen einen Schritt zurück. Ein brauner Wolf mittlerer Größe fing sich zuerst. Er stieß ein Kläffen aus, woraufhin auch die anderen wieder Mut zu fassen schienen. Die beiden äußeren bewegten sich seitwärts um Flugurs Flanken, im bemühen hinter ihn zu kommen. Flugurs Kopf flog hin und her um den Überblick zu behalten. Flugur schien alles unter Kontrolle zu haben. Da er die Höhlenöffnung im Rücken hatte, konnten die Wölfe ihn nicht ganz umringen. Sie schienen ihre Chancen abzuwägen und keiner griff an. Da plötzlich raschelte das Gebüsch oberhalb der Höhle und ein grauer Schemen katapultierte sich auf Flugur zu. Arled hatte den Wolf der die Tasche geraubt hatte komplett vergessen. Er traf Flugurs Rücken, und verbiss sich in dessen Nacken. Flugur strauchelte, fand jedoch sein Gleichgewicht wieder bevor er stürzte. Eine seiner Pranken griff nach hinten und schnappte den Angreifer an dessen Rücken, und schleuderte ihn nach vorn, wo er schwer auf dem Boden aufschlug.
Der Braune Wolf nutze die kurze Ablenkung um seinerseits einen Angriff auf Flugur zu starten. Gerade als dieser sich wieder zu orientieren suchte.
Schwer prallte er gegen Flugurs Brust und beide gingen zu Boden. Umgehend sprangen die anderen Wölfe hinzu und attackierten Flugur ihrerseits. Als knurrendes, beißendes Knäule rollten sie herum. Schaffe es Flugur einen seiner Angreifer wegzuschleudern, sprang er sofort wieder ins Getümmel. Es war ihm nur mit Mühe möglich seine lebenswichtigen Stellen vor den reisenden Fängen zu schützen. An Armen und Beinen zog er sich bei der Verteidigung klaffende Wunden zu. 
Aber auch die Wölfe zahlten einen hohen Blutzoll. Der Graue war nachdem er auf den Boden geprallt war, nicht wieder aufgestanden. Blut sickerte aus seiner Nase. Flugurs Klauen hatten auch an den anderen Wölfen üble Spuren hinterlassen, was deren Kampf aber eher anfachte, statt ihn zu beenden.

Arled war sich nicht sicher wie der Kampf enden würde, nicht bis er sah wie der große Schwarze wieder aus dem Dickicht hervor kam. Er wäre sicherlich das Zünglein an der Waage. Er schien durch den voran gegangenen Treffer nur kurz ausgeschaltet gewesen zu sein, bewegte sich aber nun wieder mit der alten Eleganz.
Arled schrie Flugur zu, doch dieser war vollauf mit seinen Angreifern beschäftigt. Arled fragte sich ohnehin wie viel von seinem Vater gerade wohl in diesem Wesen anwesend war.

Der Schwarze näherte sich für Flugur aus dem toten Winkel. Wenn er ihn Anspringen, und im Nacken packen könnte, wäre der Kampf gewonnen, Flugur und Arled verloren.
Arleds Gedanken rasten. Er musste etwas tun. Er wand sich verzweifelt und versuchte seine Fesseln zu lösen. Vergebens, das Seil hielt stand, und Flugurs Knoten war unverrückbar.
Arled trat Schweiß auf die Stirn. Er spannte erneut seine Muskeln an, warf sich von links nach rechts. Die Borke schrammte seinen Rücken auf, das Seil schnitt in seine Arme, doch er konnte sich einfach nicht befreien. 

Da plötzlich kam Arled eine Idee. Er war so von den Vorkommnissen abgelenkt gewesen, war vom Kampf so in den Bann gezogen, dass er eine Sache völlig vergessen hatte. Er wandte den Kopf zur Seite, legte ihn soweit es ging in den Nacken, und suchte den Himmel ab. Irgendwo in seinem Rücken musste er doch sein. Doch da waren nur Wolken. Er warf den Kopf in die andere Richtung und da war er. Der Mond, vollkommen rund, und golden schimmerte er zwischen den Wolken hindurch.

Arled war im Bann. Er starrte auf die güldene Scheibe, vergaß für einen Moment den Kampf, vergaß wo er stand. Er sah nur noch den Mond. Und dann war er nicht mehr da.
Nicht mehr auf der Lichtung. Er stand auf  Moos bewachsner Lichtung, umgeben von Finsternis. Vor seinen Füßen war ein Teich dessen Wasser silbrig Glänzte. Über ihm am Himmel stand der Mond. Keine Sterne, keine Wolken, einzig und allein der Mond. Dieser schien plötzlich flüssig zu werden, und kam als goldener Tropfen auf ihn zugestürzt. 
Arled stand da und schaute verzückt auf. Seine Augen waren aufgerissen, sein Mund stand offen. Er sah aus wie ein Kind das zum ersten Mal den Winterhauchbaum betrachtete.
Je näher der Tropfen kam, desto kleiner wurde er. Teilte sich schließlich in drei Tropfen auf die direkt auf ihn zu fielen. Je einer der Tropfen traf in seine Augen. Die Iris schien den Tropfen aufzusaugen und färbte sich golden. Der dritte Tropfen landete auf seiner Stirn. 
In seinem Kopf erdröhnte ein Laut als wäre ein Gong geschlagen worden. In Wellen breitete sich das Gefühl durch Arleds gesamten Körper aus, der mitzuschwingen schien.
Arleds Blick richtete sich wieder auf den kleinen Tümpel vor dem er stand. Er konnte sein Spiegelbild erblicken, halb nur das seine, überlagert von einer Wolfsgestallt, ähnlich derer zu der sich sein Vater verwandelt hatte. Ein Geräusch ließ ihn aufblicken, und er erstarrte erneut, so wie er es beim Anblick des Mondes getan hatte. 
Vor ihm, auf der anderen Seite des Sees stand eine Frau. Eine wunderschöne Frau. 
Ihr Haar schimmerte wie der Mond selbst. Ihre Augen groß und gütig, waren wie unergründliche Brunnen, und schienen Arled direkt in die Seele zu blicken. Sie war in ein weißes Kleid gehüllt, welches ihren Körper umwehte. Es gab den Blick auf ihr Dekoltee frei  in dessen Mitte an einer Kette ein kleiner Tränenförmiger Stein hing, in dessen innern ein Licht zu pulsieren schien. Ihre Arme zierte auf jeder Seite ein Armreif, der eine schien aus Gold der andere aus Silber gefertigt. Ihre Haut war hell wie Arled es noch bei keiner Frau zuvor gesehen hatte.

&#8222;Sei gegrüßt mein Kind.&#8220; ihre Stimme klang wie Musik in Arleds Ohren. &#8222;Wer seid ihr?&#8220; Arled kostete die Frage mühe, da sein Mund völlig trocken war. &#8222;Es ist nicht der richtige Augenblick für Antworten. Du musst dem Rudel dienen. Dein Vater braucht Hilfe.&#8220; In den Ecken von Arleds Verstand dämmerte die Erinnerung an die Lichtung, die Wölfe, seinen Vater. Jedoch würde es heißen, dass er von hier weg müsse und es wiederstrebte ihm. Er fühlte wie der Ort langsam davon driftete, oder war er es selbst? Er konnte es nicht mir letzter Gewissheit sagen. Doch er kämpfte dagegen an. Arleds Kehle entfuhr ein unwilliges Knurren. &#8222;Spar dir deine Kraft, du wirst sie gleich brauchen. Hab keine Angst, wir werden uns wieder sehen.&#8220; Die strahlende Gestallt streckte ihre Hand nach Arled aus, und berührte sanft seine Brust. 

Arled umfing Dunkelheit.

To be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Dreet (27. Juli 2009)

oh man machs doch nich immer so spannend!^^


----------



## Evilslyn (28. Juli 2009)

Leise dahin plätscherndes Wasser weckte Arled. Eine sanfte Brise strich über seine Haut, deren Kühle in angenehmen Kontrast zur Wärme der Sonne stand.
Dass beständige Summe allerlei Insekten, erfüllte die Luft. Nicht weit entfernt konnte er einen Specht hören, dessen beherzte Schnabelhiebe weit durch die Luft schallten.
Er fühlte sich entspannt, und schwebte in einer Blase seligen Halbschlafs dahin.
An seine Träume konnte er sich nicht erinnern, doch es mussten angenehme gefolgt sein, nachdem er zu Beginn von seinem Vater geträumt hatte, der sich in einen Worgen verwandelt und gegen ein Rudel Wölfe gekämpft hatte. 
Manchmal träumte man schon üblen Unsinn.
Er lächelte und drehte sich auf die andere Seite um sich noch eine weitere Mütze Schlaf zu gönnen ehe er aufstand. Es ging eben nichts über eine Nacht im eigenen Bet…

Er riss die Augen auf und starrte in den azurblauen Himmel.
Die Geschehnisse der vergangenen Nacht prasselten wieder in sein Bewusstsein. 
Es war also kein Traum gewesen, sein Vater hatte wirklich gegen Wölfe gekämpft. Und ebenso hatte er sich in einen Worgen verwandelt. Einen Worgen, so etwas gab es doch nur in Geschichten! Aber selbst in den wildesten dieser kamen Wesen wie diese nicht gerade aus Gegend wie der seinen, und schon gar nicht aus seiner Familie.

Arled richtete seinen Oberkörper auf, stützte sich auf seine Ellenbogen und schaute sich um.
Er lag am Ufer des Flusses welchem sie am Tag zuvor gefolgt waren; völlig nackt. Wo mochten nur seine Sachen sein?
Die Sonne stand noch nicht ganz im Zenit. Arled fragte sich wie lang er wohl schlafend hier gelegen hatte. Komischer weise hatte ihn sein Vater gar nicht geweckt.

Arled erfasste Panik. Wo, war sein Vater überhaupt? Er fand ihn hinter sich liegend, schlafend. Seltsamer weise war auch er komplett nackt. Bilder der vergangenen Nacht kamen aus Arleds Unterbewusstsein nach oben, und füllten seinen Geist mit Allerlei Bilder.
Sein Vater wie er vor der Höhle gekniet hatte. Wie er angefangen hatte sich zu verändern.
Auszüge aus dem erbitterten Kampf zwischen Flugur und seinen Angreifern. Und dann war da das Bild einer wunderschönen Frau. Nur für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde, mit Haut so weiß wie Milch, und Augen so tief und schwarz wie der Nachthimmel selbst.

Arled bemühte sich die Erinnerung  zu festigen, doch ihr Bild zerfloss vor seinem inneren Auge wie Wachs. Dann brach seine Erinnerung ab.

Flugur erwachte schien auch erwacht, denn er hatte die Augen geöffnet.  Mit einem schwerfälligen Seufzer setzte er sich auf und blickte Arled erwartungsvoll an.
„Gute Morgen mein kleiner Wildfang,“ er schenkte Arled ein kurzes Lächeln, „Na dann erzähl mal. An was kannst du dich noch erinnern?“

MfG
eure Evi


----------



## Strehle (5. August 2009)

Finde die Geschichte bis jetzt echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hoffe da kommt bald noch mehr^^

mfg


----------



## shas-la (8. August 2009)

ja wo gehts denn weiter?^^

Finde die Geschichte sehr spannend und sehr gut geschrieben. Bitte lass es nicht hier enden....oder schreib wenigstens 'ne Ausrede hier rein warum es nicht weitergeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Gruß

shas-la


----------



## Evilslyn (8. August 2009)

shas-la schrieb:


> ja wo gehts denn weiter?^^
> 
> Finde die Geschichte sehr spannend und sehr gut geschrieben. Bitte lass es nicht hier enden....oder schreib wenigstens 'ne Ausrede hier rein warum es nicht weitergeht
> 
> ...



keine Ausrede, die Wahrheit: Urlaub, Umzug 

Bald gehts weiter

MfG
Eure Evi


----------



## shas-la (8. August 2009)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> keine Ausrede, die Wahrheit: Urlaub, Umzug



Dann viel Spaß im Urlaub, ich warte hier solange^^


----------



## Evilslyn (17. August 2009)

Arled war deprimiert. 
So gern er seinem Vater berichtet hätte, er konnte es nicht. Seine Erinnerung schien ihm wie Sand durch die Finger zu gleiten. 
Trotzig schritt er hinter ihm her. 
Dieser hatte sich kurz umgesehen, und hatte sich dann in jene Richtung in Bewegung gesetzt, in der ihr Lager liegen musste.
Sie gaben ein ulkiges Bild ab, während sie völlig nackt auf den Waldrand zustapften. Arled, versunken in seine Gedanken, bemerkte dies jedoch nicht.

Sie trafen auf keine Menschenseele was Erklärungen erfreulicher Weise unnötig machte. Auf der Lichtung angekommen, holte Flugur seinen Rucksack aus der Höhle und förderte je eine Kleidungsganitur für sich sowie für Arled zu tage.
Während Arled sich anzog lies er seinen Blick umher wandern. Noch deutlich waren die Spuren des Vorabends zu erkennen. 
Ein dunkler Fleck kennzeichnete die Stelle an der Flugur mit den Wölfen gerungen hatte. Am Fuß des Baums an welchen Arled gefesselt war, lag noch das Seil. Seine Enden waren rau, was zeigte dass sie gerissen und nicht mit einem Messer durchtrennt worden waren.
Wie aus dichtem Neben trieben Erinnerungsfetzen in Arleds Bewusstsein. Bilder blitzten vor seinem inneren Auge auf, um kurz darauf wieder zu verschwinden. 

Nachdem sie alles eingepackt hatten, machten sie sich auf den Weg zurück zu ihrem Hof. 
Sie hatten den Wald gerade erst verlassen und hielten auf den Fluss zu, als hinter ihnen ein Bellen zu hören war. Arleds Herz setzte einen Schlag aus als er sich umwandte. 
Am Waldrand war das Rudel Wölfe vom Vorabend erschienen.
Der große Graue hinkte zwar leicht, schien ansonsten aber in guter Verfassung.
Arleds Blick huschte schutzsuchend über die Umgebung doch sie waren mitten auf freiem Feld. Kein Baum, keine Höhle, kein gar nichts.

Arled holte sein kleines Schnitzmesser hervor und hielt es fest umklammert. Wenn es zum Kampf käme, würde er seine Haut teuer verkaufen. 
Arled schaute zu Flugur als dieser mit leichtem aber bestimmtem Druck die messerführende Hand nach unten drückte. 
Flugur schien ruhig.
Und als Arled seinen Blick wieder den Wölfe zuwandte, erkannte er auch warum. 

Die Wölfe verharrten noch immer an der gleichen Stelle. Sie machten keinerlei Anstallten zum Kampf überzugehen. 
Statt dessen senkten sie die Köpfe wie zum Gruß, bevor sie alle gleichzeitig ihre Köpfe in den Nacken warfen und ein langgezogenes Heulen ausstießen.
Kaum war dieses verklungen, verschwanden sie einer nach dem anderen im Wald.

"Was war das denn jetzt?", stieß Arled hervor.
"Sieht so aus als hättest du Eindruck gemacht." entgegnete Flugur.
"Aber ich war doch angebunden. Du hast gegen sie gekämpft" Arled war verwirrt. Arleds Erinnerung durchzuckten Bilder des sich auf dem Boden windenden Knäul aus Wolf und Worgenkörper im flackernden Feuerschein.
"Es war nicht ich der diesen Kampf entschied. Sie hatten mich bereits am Boden, und ohne dich, hätte es ein anderes Ende genommen."
Arled konnte hören das es sein Vater ernst meinte, konnte es aber nicht recht glauben. 
Er wünschte er könnte sich erinnern. 
"Was ist denn passiert?"
"Es ist nicht der richtige Zeitpunkt und nicht der richtige Weg wenn ich es dir erzähle. Deine Erinnerung wird schon wiederkehren. Bis dahin musst du dich einfach in Gedult üben."
In Flugurs Stimme lag eiserne Entschlossenheit, und Arled wusste das es keinen Sinn hätte weiter auf ihn mit Fragen einzudringen. Sein Entschluss, Arled nicht in dieser Sache zu informieren, stand fest.

Auf dem Rückweg schoss Flugur mit seinem Bogen zwei Hasen, um nicht mit leeren Hände zurück zu kehren.
Maiiden war zwar nicht begeistert, aber besser als nichts.

Die folgenden Wochen verstrichen wie im Flug. 
Arled sprach Flugur nicht auf die Nacht an, und auch Flugur kam nicht von sich aus auf das Thema zu sprechen.
Der Mond wechselte in seinen Phasen, und während seinem Weg zum Neumond, schlief Arled so gut wie schon Wochen nicht mehr. 
Nach der mondlosen Nacht jedoch, als er jede Nacht zunahm, mehrten sich wieder die Nächte die Arled auf dem Dach zubrachte.
Die Vollmondnacht führchtend und doch genauso herbei sehnend.



Arled schwamm in einem See aus weißem Licht. 
Über ihm wölbte sich ein Firmament aus absoluter Dunkelheit. 
Sein Innerstes war erfüllt von einem Zufriedenheitsgefühl wie er es noch nie gefühlt hatte. Wie eine Decke erstickte es auch 
die gierig flackernde Flamme der Hektig die in ihm aufsteigen wollte. 
Immerhin hatte er keine Ahung wie er hier her gekommen war.
Er versuchte sich aufzusetzen,  und schaute sich um. 
Soweit sein Auge reichte breitete sich die Weiße Fläche aus. 
Kein Geräusch war zu vernehmen. 

Doch Arleds Blick hatte etwas ausgemacht was seine volle Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zog. 
Es war weder auf der weißen Fläche noch in der schwärze des Sternlosen Himmels zu finden.
Es waren seine eigenen Füße. Oder zumindest waren es einmal Füße gewesen. Nun befanden sich dort gewaltige Pranken welche jeweils fünf gebogende Krallen aufwiesen.
Sie gingen über in  muskulöse Waden und von dort zu drahtigen Oberschenkeln. 
Ungläubig legte Arled seine Hand auf das Bein, wie um zu prüfen ob es wirklich sein eigenes war.

Es war sein eigenes, er konnte die Berühung am Bein sowie das Bein an seiner Hand spüren. 
Allerdings hatte seine Hand, auch nichts mehr mit seiner Hand gemein wie er sie kannte. 
Sein Fingerglieder waren mindestens Doppelt so lang wie normal. Auch sie endeten in Klauen. Fellbezogene muskelbepackte Arme führten sie. 
Arled schaute entgeistert auf seine Gliedmaße. 

Er fühlte sich ganz normal. Der Körper fühlte sich genauso vertraut an wie sein Eigener. Nunja im Grunde war es ja auch sein eigener.
Langsam führte er sein Hände an den Kopf. 
Die hin und her zuckenden Wolfsohren waren das erste was er berührte. 
Dann die schmalen Wangen, an den langgezogenen Kiefern entlang bis zu der Spitze seiner Nase. 
Mit seiner Zunge fuhr er sich über seine Zähne. 
Sie waren gewaltig. Nicht nur im Größenvergleich mit seinen eigenen, sondern auch von der Schärfe her. 

Eine sanfte Berührung an seiner Schulter ließ ihn herum fahren. 

... to be continued

MfG
eure Evi


----------



## marascha (17. August 2009)

juhu endlich geht es weiter , 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und so schön spannend wieder


----------



## Evilslyn (18. August 2009)

Arled wirbelte herum und seine Pranke schoss nach vorne. 
Bevor er noch feststellte wem er sich gegenüber sah, schossen mit  tödlicher Sicherheit seine langen Finger nach vorn und umschlossen Ihre Kehle.
Ein tiefes Grollen entfuhr ihm, während sich in seinem Geist brodelnd die Mordlust regte. 
Wie schäumende Gischt durchwogte sie ihn. In einer Intensität wie er sie noch nie gekannt hatte. 
Und erstarb.

Er starte tief in ihre Augen.
Ihr Blick schien ihm vertraut, als ob sie ihn schon sein Leben lang kenne, und vielleicht schon länger. 
Ihr wehendes Gewand und ihre Haut hoben sich kaum vor dem leuchtenden Untergrund ab, so hell war sie. Vor dem dunklen Firmamet schien sie fast zu leuchten. 
Wärme schien förmlich von ihr, in ihn hinein zu sickern. 
Fegte seine Wut hinweg, und hinterlies nur Frieden, der ihn bis zum zerplatzen zu füllen schien.
Ihr fast hüftlanges Haar, umwehte sie in einer leichten Briese, die Arled aber nicht spüren konnte.

Sein Blick folge den weichen Linien ihres Gesichts, und glitt langsam tiefer. 
Plötzlich bemerkte Arled, dass seine Hand noch immer um ihre Kehle lag. 
Entsetzt riss er dich Hand zurück. Er fühlte sich schlecht.
Wie konnte er es wagen Hand an sie zu legen. Wie konnte er sich so vergessen.
Er hatte keine Ahung wer sie war, auch wenn sie ihm seltsam vertraut schien.
Irgendwo hatte er sie schoneinmal gesehen.

Um ihren Hals lag eine Kette die aus ihrem Innern leuchtete. An ihren Armen trug sie zwei filigrane Armreifen. Einen aus Gold, den anderen aus Silber.
Sie hob ihre Rechts Hand und legte sie auf Arleds Wange.
Arled war wie elektrisiert. Er war bereit alles für sie zu tun. Sie musste es nur sagen.

"Ich weiß, ich weiß.", ihre Stimme klang wie eine Melodie in seinen Ohren. "Du wirst mich zufrieden stellen. Das ist deine Bestimmung. Und du wirst deine Sache gut machen."
Arleds Körper durchfloss das Wohlbefinden wie Honig. 
Hier bei ihr zu stehen. 
Ihr zu lauschen. 
Von ihr berührt zu werden. 
Mehr brauchte er nicht.
"Du kannst nicht hier bleiben. Eines Tages wirst du zu mir kommen. Doch erst wenn deine Aufgaben erfüllt sind. Es gibt noch viel für dich zu tun. Hör mir jetzt gut zu"
Arleds Ohren richteten, falls das überhaupt noch möglich war, noch mehr auf sie aus. 
Sie erfüllte all seine Sinne. 
"Hinter dem Wall im Osten, regt sich etwas. Und diesmal reicht es nicht es hier auszusitzen."
"Aber der Wall gibt uns Schutz. Seit Jahren hat ihn niemand mehr über oder durchque..." Arled war so voller Eifer ihr zu gefallen, dass er einfach so herausplatzte.
Ihre Reaktion war vernichtend. 

Nicht das sie verschwunden wäre, so plötzlich wie sie kam. 
Nicht das sie ihn angefahren hätte.
Nein, sie lies ihn reden.
Runzelte aber ganz leicht die Stirn um ihr Missfallen zu äußern, und Arleds Herz schien zu brechen.
Mit einem leisen Winseln brach er mitten im Satz ab.

Mit ihrem Lächeln kehrte auch seine Hochstimmung zurück. Nun war er ganz Ohr.
"Meine Schwester wird bedroht. Große Mächte regen sich. Du wirst dich darum kümmern müssen."

Arleds Sichtfeld verwamm und wurde von einer Flut von Bildern, Gerüchen und Geräuschen überflutet.
Wie im Vogelflug flog er über das Land. Immer weiter gen Osten. Flog über ein grünes Tal, umgeben von Berghängen. Beim Annähern zeichneten sich Spuren von Bearbeitung an einem der Hänge ab. 
Ein großes Tor, prangte in der Felswand. 
Ein Flügel stand offen. Allerlei Leben spielte sich vor dem Tor ab. Rote Drachenwelpen flatterten umher, und verkohlten mit ihrem Atem die Botanik. Arled hatte noch kurz Zeit zu bemerken das die Augen der Drachen, völlig schwarz waren, wie Obsidiangestein, dann durchflog er auch schon das Tor.
Raste durch gewaltige Hallen. Vorbei an Überlebensgroßen Statuen, von dicken Männern, mit großen Äxten, gewaltigen Schilden, und prächtigen Rüstungen.
Tiefer und tiefer wanden sich die Gänge.

Am Ende eines besonders breiten Ganges, riesige Fresken schmückten hier die Wände, und goldene Kerzenleuchter säumten den Weg, lag offenbar ein Thronsaal. 
Schon lang von seinem Hofstaat befreit, verströmte der Raum noch immer einen Hauch von Prunk.
Obgleich der Thron umgestürzt lag, machten die Ausmaße des Raums, die Wandbehänge und Statuen den angeschlagenen Touch mehr als wett.

Doch Arled hatte auch hier nur kurze Zeit um die Umgebung zu mustern.
Er schwebte auf den Thron zu, darüber hinweg, und auf das gewaltige Loch zu, welches in der Rückwand des Raumes klaffte. Dieser Gang war nicht von den gleichen Erbauern erschaffen wie der Thronsaal.
Der Gang war Rund, und an den Wänden nicht befestigt durch behauenen Stein.
Eher schien der Fels geschmolzen, und wieder erkaltet zu sein. 
Auch dieser Gang wand sich tiefer und tiefer. 

Plötzlich war der Gang zu Ende und Arled schoss in eine riesige Höhle. Hier war offenbar das Ziel seiner Reise, denn in der Mitte der Höhle, circa fünfzig Meter über dem Boden, verharrte er in der Luft.
Nicht der gesamte Boden der Höhle war massiv, auf weiten Flächen brodelte ein Lavasee neben dem anderen und erfüllte die Höhle mit orange rotem Licht.
Während die Gänge die Arled durchflogen hatte kaum Leben aufgewiesen hatten, pulsierte dieser Ort förmlich davon.
Der Boden wimmelte von Goblins. Kleine grüne Wesen, mit langen Ohren und fast genauso langen Nasen. Sie liefen durcheinander, machen mit Werkzeugen, andere Trugen Materialien umher, wieder andere zankten sich. Dabei ging es beileibe nicht harmlos zu.
Eine beliebte Beendigung der Streitereien schien darin zu bestehen, das der stärkere den schwächeren in einen der Seen bugsierte.

Was Arled aber am meisten beeindruckte, war der gewaltige Drachen der zwischen den Goblins lag.
Arled hatte von Drachen gehört. Arled hatte von großen Drachen gehört. Aber dieser hier, war wohl auch unter den großen Drachen, ein großer.
Seine immensen Ausmaße erstreckten sich fast von einer Seite der Höhle bis auf die andere Seite.
Das Schwanzende formte ein Art Keule, mit der der Wyrm fraglos in der Lage war Burgmauern einzureißen. Seine Klauen überragten daran vorbei huschende Goblins um längen. 
Der Rücken war von Hornschuppen gesäumt die sich bis zur Spitze seines Kopfes zogen, der von Arled gesehen in der gegenüberliegenden Seite des Raums ruhte.
Mehr noch als die schiere Größe, mehr als die Klauen, und die Hornplatten fesselte Arleds Blick jedoch die Haut des Leviathans. 
Wie der Höhlenboden war auch die Haut des Drachen von Rissen durchzogen durch die Lava zu fließen schien. Es handelte sich dabei offenbar um Wunden, den die Lava floss daraus hervor wie Blut.
Die Goblins schienen sich zu mühen die Wunden zu schließen in dem sie schwarze Metallplatten bearbeiteten die besonders große Risse zu schützen schienen. 
Nun war Arled klar wen er hier vor sich hatte.
Jedes Kind kannte die Geschichten die sich um Ihn rankten. Ihn den einstigen Aspekt der Erde. Wächter von Azeroth. Vermeintlicher Heilsbringer.
Neltharion. Nun besser bekannt als Todesschwinge. Fluch der Drachen. Mörder des blauen Schwarms.
Arled konnte es kaum fassen. 

Er spürte wie ihn etwas zurück zog. Hier hatte er offenbar genug gesehen. Langsam began er zurück auf den Tunnel zuzuschweben durch den er gekommen war. Immer schneller und schneller. 
Am Höhlenrand angekommen, warf er noch einen letzten Blick zurück. 
Die Goblins wuselten weiter, die Lava brodelte träge vor sich hin, und der Drache…hatte den Kopf gehoben und schaute mit einem Auge genau in seine Richtung. 
Ob Arled es sich nur einbildete oder ob der Drache wirklich direkt in seine Augen sah, konnte Arled nicht mehr klären schon war er im Tunnel verschwunden, und raste immer schneller den Weg zurück den er gekommen war.

Zurück in seinem Körper, stand Arled wieder der Frau gegenüber, und war zum bersten gefüllt mit Fragen.
"Doch zuerst musst du hier in Gilneas für Ordnung sorgen. Einige meiner Kinder sind vom rechten Weg
abgekommen. Magie war im Spiel."

Erneut füllte sich Arleds Verstand mit einer Flut von Bildern, Gerüchen und Geräuschen.

Er sah wie in einem Schloss oder einer Burg, ein Mann in einem alten Buch blätterte. Er trug eine Robe aus Lila Samt. Auf seinem Kopf saß ein Spitzer Hut.
Sein Gesicht wirke ausgezehrt. Gewaltige Augenringe fasten seine Augen ein.
Er begann eine Formel aus dem Buch zu rezitieren, und aus dem nichts kam ein Wind auf, der begann an seiner Robe zu reißen.
Schweiß trat auf die Stirn des Mannes während er immer schneller und eindringlicher die Verse wiederholte.

Vor ihm in der Luft erschien ein vertikaler Strich, vom gleichen Lila wie seine Robe. Runen aus Licht kreisten neben dem Strich in der Luft.
Langsam aber sicher erweiterte er sich und gab den Blick auf eine Landschaft dahinter frei, die der in Gilneas sehr ähnlich sah.
Arled konnte einen Kiefernhain ausmachen, und sogar den schweren Duft des Harzes wahrnehmen. 
Doch was ihn mehr in Bann schlug, war was direkt hinter dem Portal wartete.

Es waren Worgen.
Aber nicht nur einige wenige. Es waren hunderte, wenn nicht tausende. 
Sie trugen Rüstungen, und Waffen. Schienen für einen Krieg zu rüsten. Arled konnte auf dem Gesicht des Magiers, welcher mittlerweile Schweiß gebadet war, ein zufriedenes Grinsen ausmachen. Ja, Arled wäre so weit gegangen es Erleichterung zu nennen.
Als der erste Worg das Portal durchschritt, den Magier um drei Köpfe überragend, rechnete Arled damit das dem Magier das Lächeln vergehen würde.
Doch statt dem Magier zu zerreisen, fiel der Worg, zu Arleds Überraschung, auf ein Knie und bot dem Magier seinen Speer dar.
Dann riss die Vision unvermittelt ab.

„Dort nahm alles seinen Anfang.“, bedauern lag in ihrer Stimme. 
Arleds Herz wollte zerspringen.
„Der Magier in der Lila Robe, sein Name war Arugal. Er handelte mit besten Absichten. Leider war, was er erwartete und was er bekam, mitnichten das Gleiche. 
Er rief die Worgen als Hilfe. Jedoch konnte er sie nicht kontrollieren. Und schuf somit ein neues Problem.
In  den Kampfhandlungen wurden die Worgen in alle Himmelsrichtungen verstreut.
Einige von ihnen fanden jedoch hier in Gilneas Zuschlupf. Du musst sie finden, und dazu bringen dir zu helfen. Wir brachen das Buch. Das Buch aus dem Arugal die Beschwörungsformeln vorlas.
Willst du das für mich tun?“

Arled wollte es tun. Arled hätte für sie alles getan. 
„Das dachte ich mir.“ Sie legte ihre fein Gliedrige Hand an seine Wange und lächelte ihn an.
Arleds Herz machte einen Sprung. Er legte den Kopf in den Nacken, und stieß eine lang gezogenes Heulen aus.


----------



## Evilslyn (20. August 2009)

Als Arled erwachte lag er in seinem Bett.
Noch immer hatte er die Bilder aus seinem Traum deutlich vor Augen.
Todesschwinge, was hatte sie wohl gemeint als sie sagte er müsse sich darum kümmern.
Man konnte sich darum kümmern wenn die Milch alle war.
Man konnte ein Loch im Dach flicken.
Aber was sollte er schon gegen einen Großdrachen ausrichten.
Ganz davon abgesehen, dass es der größte Großdrache überhaupt war.

Aber wie es schien waren die unlösbaren Aufgaben ja erst in Zukunft für ihn angedacht.
Vorerst sollte er die Worgen Gilneas einen und Arugals Buch besorgen.

Bis auf die Tatsache, dass Arled bis vor kurzem Worgen für Wesen aus Kinderschreckgeschichten gehalten hatte;
Arugal sein Buch und seine Worgenbande sich hinter dem Greymanewall befand der seit Jahren von nichts überquert worden war, 
und Arled bisher erst ein einziges Mal selbst zum Worgen geworden war, woran er sich aber leider nicht erinnern konnte, zeichnete sich da eindeutig ein Spaziergang ab.

Arled zog das Kissen unter seinem Kopf hervor, presste auf seine Augen und wünschte alles wäre wieder wie früher. 
Immerhin hatte er Sie wiedergesehen. Sie zu sehen hatte sein Herz springen lassen. Und für Sie würde Arled es schon schaffen seine Aufgaben zu erfüllen. 

Die kommenden Wochen verliefen ohne besondere Vorkommnisse. Arled verbrachte viele der Nächte auf dem Dach, jedoch träumte er nicht mehr von der Frau.
Seinem Vater hatte er von seinen Traumvisionen nichts erzählt. Selbst für Arled klang die Geschichte mit Todesschwinge und Arugal absurd, was würde erst sein Vater sagen.



Der Morgen kam, wie so viele Morgen zuvor. Langsam kroch die rotgoldene Scheibe der Sonne vom Horizont über den stahlgrauen Himmel und färbte den Morgennebel in zartem Rosa. Von den Zinnen aus konnte Magnus den nahegelegenen Wald überblicken. Aus dem Nebel ragten die Wipfel der Tannen hervor wie Nägel aus einem Nagelbett.
Magnus streckte sich, und gähnte herzhaft.
Wieder einmal eine Nacht ohne dass etwas von Bedeutung geschehen war. So wie die Nacht zuvor, und davor und auch davor.
Magnus hatte es gehörig satt. Er konnte sich gar nicht mehr an die Zeit erinnern, als sein Leben aus mehr bestand als dieses verfallende Gemäuer zu bewachen.
Die Turmuhr im schief stehenden Burgfried läutete die volle Stunde ein, womit Magnus Schicht endete.
Er schulterte seine Hellebarde und flanierte langsam den Wehrgang entlang. 
Gedankenverloren kickte er durch einen Stein, spuckte von den Zinnen, und trat dann durch die Tür in die Burg.
Er folge der Treppe nach unten. Einige Abzweigungen, Türen und Treppenstufen später erreichte er sein  Quartier. Dort stellte er seine Hellebarde in ein der Wandhalterungen. Dann legte er die Rüstung ab, schlüpfte in ein Leinenhemd und eine Bequeme Hose, und schickte sich an den Essensaal zu besuchen.

Er hatte jedoch noch keine fünf Schritte aus seiner Unterkunft getan, als vor ihm ein Worg um die Ecke bog. Die langen Arme des Worgen reichten fast bis auf den Boden. Er bewegte sich langsam, jedoch mit einer tödlichen Anmut. An seiner Seite schritt ein weiterer Worg. Allerdings ein Vierbeiner, wie sie schon seit Urzeiten in Azeroth heimisch waren.
Mit leicht geöffnetem Maul, welches gewaltige Zähne entblößte blieb er an der Seite seines zweibeinigen Gefährten und sog witternd Luft ein.

Magnus hatte lange gebraucht sich an diesen Anblick zu gewöhnen.
Als er damals in die Burg kam, noch ein junger Rekrut, hätte die Anwesenheit des Worgen zu heller Aufregung geführt. 
Die Luft war erfüllt gewesen von reger Geschäftigkeit. Überall waren Diener durch die Gänge geeilt. Der Burghof war von Händlern aus dem nahen Dorf am Fuße des Berges belagert, welche lauthals ihre Waren feil boten. Familien lebten in der Burg und Kinder spielten auf den Wehrgängen.

Auch in Dalaran war die Burg wohl bekannt, und hin und wieder waren Abgesandte erschienen. 
Aus diesem Grund hatte es auch Magnus hierher verschlagen. Er hatte sich Hoffnungen gemacht, durch Kontakte die er hier knüpfte, eventuell in die Wächtergarde von Dalaran aufgenommen zu werden, doch daraus war ja leider nichts geworden.
Alles war anders geworden, und Magnus wusste dass es müßig war, sich darüber aufzuregen.
Er schritt durch den Worgen hindurch und setzte seinen Weg zur Kantine fort.



Ins Flüchtlingslager welches im Schatten des Greymanewalls lag, kam langsam Leben. Der Wachwechsel war gerade im vollen Gange, und wer nicht durch das Trompetensignal geweckt worden war, welcher die Außenposten ins Lager zurück rief, der wurde es spätestens vom klirren der Rüstungen und Waffen.

In ihrem Zelt zog sich Ellenora ihre Decke mit einem stöhnen über den Kopf und versuchte wieder an ihren Traum anzuknüpfen, aus dem sie soeben unsanft gerissen worden war.
In ihrem Traum war sie mit ihren Freunden Marl und Kral, einem Zwillingspaar das sie seit ihrer Geburt kannte um den Dorfbrunnen ihrer alten Heimat gerannt. 
Lohenscheit war damals ein beschauliches Fleckchen gewesen. Im Schatten und Schutz von Burg Schattenfang war es immer gut von Durchreisenden besucht.
Ellenora verbrachte eine glückliche Kindheit dort, und wäre es nach ihr gegangen, sie lebte noch heute dort. Wäre verheiratet mit Marl oder Kral, und führte ein gut bürgerliches Leben und ihre Kinder sprängen um den Dorfbrunnen.
Doch den Geschicken der Welt waren ihre Wünsche bestenfalls gleichgültig.
Und so war der Tag der Worgen gekommen. Der Tag an dem sich alles verändert hatte.

... to be continued

MfG
eure Evi

PS: Komentare zur Geschichte sind gern gesehen ^^


----------



## Dreet (23. August 2009)

mehr bitte^^


----------



## Evilslyn (25. August 2009)

Es waren harte Zeiten in die Ellenora hineingeboren wurde. Zwar war die Bedrohung durch die Horde weitestgehend zerschlagen, doch noch immer durchzogen marodierende Banden das Land. 
In den nicht weit entfernten Ruinen von Lorderon hausten Gerüchten zu folge Untote. Verwirrte Seelen, erfüllt von Wut und dem Sinnen auf Rache. Rache an dem der verantwortlich war für ihr Schicksal, aber genauso an allem Lebenden, da es sie jeden Tag daran erinnerte wie es einmal war, während sie dabei zusehen konnten wie ihnen das Fleisch von den Knochen fiel. 
An den Küsten wurden vermehrt Fischwesen gesichtet, und auch in der Lohnenscheit überragenden Burg gingen des Nachts seltsame Dinge vor sich.

Ellenora aber bekam von all dem kaum etwas mit. 
In ihrem kindlichen Verstand, war gar kein Platz für Schwermut.
Sie war viel zu beschäftigt mit ihren Freundinnen für die Stadtwache mit ihren glänzenden Rüstungen zu schwärmen. Oder mit ihren Freunden Marl und Karl durch das Dorf zu ziehen, immer auf der Suche nach der nächsten Gelegenheit irgendwelche Unsinn zu verzapfen.

Am Vorabend des Tages, der das Leben in Lohenscheit für immer verändern sollte, hatte es ein starkes Gewitter gegeben. Blitze hatten die Nacht Taghell erleuchtet, und Donner war ohrenbetäubend über das Land gerollt. Der Himmel hatte seine Schleusen geöffnet und in Sturzbächen seine Fracht über Lohenscheit niedergehen lassen.

So kam es das Ellenora an besagtem Tag mit Marl und Karl dabei war einen Frosch zu beobachten der in einer Pfütze am Dorfplatz herum sprang, als aufgeregte Rufe vom Stadttor ihre Aufmerksamkeit erregte.

„Was ist den da los?“, Marl und Karl stellten die Frage wie so oft gleichzeitig. Neugierig reckten sie Ihre Hälse, konnten jedoch nichts erkennen. Die Straßen waren fast Menschenleer, nur wenige waren bei diesem Wetter im Freien unterwegs. 
„Lasst uns nachsehen.“, Ellenora lief bereits los. „Na los, wo bleibt ihr denn!?“ 
Sie warf Marl und Karl noch einen Schulterblick zu und rannte weiter. 
Schlamm spritze unter ihren Füßen. 
„Na los, wer zuletzt am Tor ist macht heut Abend den Abwasch.“, Marl hatte den Satz gerade erst begonnen, da preschte er bereits hinter Ellenora her. Karl folgte ihm.

Am Tor angekommen, kletterten sie über die kleine Leite auf den dünnen Wehrgang hinter den Palisaden und schauten sich um. Es war nicht schwer herauszufinden was für die überraschten Rufe gesorgt hatte, alle Gesichter waren in die gleiche Richtung gewand.

Ellenora folgte ihren Blicken und machte drei Reiter aus. Sie kamen die kleine gewundene Straße von Burg Schattenfang herunter. 
Auf einem Schimmel vorneweg kam Arugal, ein Magier aus Dalaran über den viel Dorftratsch erzählt wurde. Er war von Dalaran nach Schattenfang entsandt worden, und verbrachte seine Zeit dort mit Studien alter Bücher, und ominösen Experimenten.
In Lohenscheit hatte ihn aber bisher kaum jemand zu Gesicht bekommen.
Seine lila Robe schimmerte trotz des spärlichen Lichts das durch die dichte Wolkendecke drang.
Zu seiner linken und rechten Ritten je zwei Ritter von Lorderon. Zumindest waren sie es gewesen, bevor Lorderon von Prinz Arthas geschleift, und von den Untoten übernommen worden war.
Nur wenige Ritter hatten diese Ereignisse überlebt. 
Die meisten waren im ehrenhaften Kampf um die Hauptstadt gefallen. Für diese Beiden hier, war die sonst verpönte Stationierung im Außenbezirk ein Segen gewesen. 
Auch wenn die Ritter darüber wahrscheinlich anders dachten.

Wäre allein die Tatsache Arugal außerhalb der Burg zu sehen schon Grund gewesen überrascht zu sein, war sie doch nicht der Auslöser für die Rufe gewesen. Es war was den Reitern nachfolgte.
In einer langen Kolonne folgte den Reitern ein Tross Fußsoldaten. 
Aber Soldaten Lorderons waren das nicht, soviel konnte Ellenora auch auf die Entfernung feststellen. 
Sie waren nicht in die glänzenden Rüstungen gekleidet, sondern schienen in Felle gewickelt zu sein. Ihre Körpergröße war selbst auf die Distanz beeindruckend. 
Nicht wenige trugen ihre Köpfe auf einer Höhe mit den Pferden. Ihre Wolfskapuzen verliehen ihnen ein Angsteinflößendes Aussehen. 

Der Tross kam näher und näher und Ellenora konnte immer mehr Details erkennen.
Über den Fellen trugen die Männer leichte Lederrüstungen, mit kleinen direkt an den Ellenbogen festgeschnallten Schilden. Ihre Bewaffnung schien hauptsächlich aus Faustwaffen zu bestehen. Sie verliehen ihren Händen das aussehen riesiger Pranken.
Nur wenige trugen Speere bei sich, und noch weniger ein Schwert oder eine Keule.

„Wo kommen die denn alle her, ich dachte Arugal lebe auf der Burg bis auf einige Bedienstete und Wache alleine.“, sagte Karl.
„Keine Ahnung, vielleicht kamen sie bei Nacht, oder sind von der anderen Seite her in die Burg geritten. Ich frage mich nur was für ein Volk oder Stamm das ist. Die habe ich noch nie zuvor gesehen.“, Ellenora klang nachdenklich.
Marl, der schon immer die besten Augen der drei hatte, stand mit offenem Mund da, und starrte auf die Reiterschar. 
„Sagt mal … kann es sein das… also eigentlich …“ Marl schien unfähig seinen Satz zu beenden.
„Seid ihr euch sicher dass das Menschen in Fellen sind?“, brachte er schließlich hervor. Er klang gehetzt.
„Natürlich sind das Menschen, was sollten es denn sonst…“ Karl brach mitten im Satz ab.
Die Reiterschar kam um einen kleinen Hügel herum geritten der kurz die Sicht auf den Tross genommen hatte, und nun waren sie Nah genug um jeden Zweifel zu zerstreuen.
Ellenora entfuhr ein kurzer spitzer Schrei.
Das konnte doch nicht wahr sein. Das war einfach unmöglich. 
Was da hinter Arugal und seinen Rittern einher schritt war keine in Fell gehüllte Söldnertruppe. Und die Köpfe waren auch keine Kaputzen.

In den Köpfen prangten keine Glasaugen, sondern klare gelbe Augen blickten daraus hervor. Die Felle, glänzten Vital, und waren ebenso wie die Faustwaffen direkt mit ihrem Träger verbunden. Ein schwerer Moschusduft wehe von der Meute zu Ellenora herüber.

„Wwww…www..orgen“, Karl stand mit aufgerissnen Augen da wie erstarrt.
Ellenoras Blick wanderte zu den Wachen, in die hektischer Betrieb kam. Befehle wurden gebrüllt und aus einem Nah gelegenen Wachhaus kamen einige zusätzliche Wachen gerannt und bezogen Posten auf dem Wehrgang.

Arugal hob die Hand, und der Tross kam hinter ihm zum stehen. Langsam ritt er ein Stück näher ans Tor.
„Seid gegrüßt Magier!“, rief Elgar, ein Mann mittleren Alters, und Anführer der Stadtwache.
„Was verschafft uns die Ehre eures Besuchs. Und was ist das für ein Gezücht, welches ihr da mit euch führt.“ 
„Seid gegrüßt Elgar.“, Arugal lächelte ihm zu. „Dieses „Gezücht“ wie du es bezeichnest, wird unsere Rettung sein. Es sind Worgen. Beherzte Kämpfer ohne Furcht. Mit ihrer Hilfe werden wir die Geisel zuerst aus Lorderon und dann komplett aus den östlichen Königreichen vertreiben.“ 
„Wie kommt ihr darauf, dass diese Viecher nicht einfach uns gleich mit vertilgen. Die sehen mir alles andere als Vertrauenswürdig aus.“ Elgar spuckte von der Palisade auf den Boden.
Über Arugals Stirn huschte ein kurzes Stirnrunzeln, glättete sich jedoch sofort wieder.
„Ich habe das Wort ihres Anführers. Gamrei Steinzahn, ist sein Name. Er versicherte mir die Treu des Rudels, wenn ich ihnen nur in unsere Welt helfen würde.“ Arugal zeigte auf einen Worgen der an der Spitze des Trosses stand. 
Er überragte seine Artgenossen um einen Kopf. Sein Körperbau war sogar für einen Worgen massig. Die Schilde an seinen Ellbogen Waren Metallverstärkt und sein Gesicht war mit Farbigen Linien bemahlt, offenbar seine Clanzeichnung. Von seinem Rücken hing ein gewaltiger Beidhänder herab. Seine Augen waren wach und versuchten offenbar alle Wachen gleichzeitig im Blick zu halten.
„Wie viel ist schon das Wort solch einer Bestie wert?“, entgegnete Elgar. Mein Hund hat auch Ehrgefühl doch wenn es um eine Wurst geht würde ich mich darauf kaum verlassen.
Steinzahns Antritt kam so schnell, und unerwartet, das Ellenora es erst bemerkte als er bereits die halbe Strecke zur Palisade hinter sich gebracht hatte. 
Er federte locker in die Knie, drückte sich geschmeidig ab, und überbrückte die Reststrecke mit einem einzigen Sprung. 
Sicher landete er direkt auf dem Wehrgang und wirbelte zu Elgar herum. 
Er richtete sich zu seiner vollen Größe auf senkte den Kopf und schritt auf Elgar zu.
Aus seiner Kehle war ein tiefes Grollen zu vernehmen.
Elgars Gesicht hatte alle Farbe verloren. Er stand da, mit auf gerissenen Augen und schaute auf den Berg aus Muskeln, an dessen Händen Zentimeter lange Klauen blitzten.
Mit seiner rechten Hand tastete er an seinem Gürtel entlang und bekam den Schwertgriff zu packen. Er zog es und hielt es schützend vor sich.
Entgegen der schieren Größe Steinzahns wirke das Schwert eher wie ein Zahnstocher den wie ein Schutz.

„DAS IST GENUG!“, Arugals Stimme schien von überall zugleich zu kommen. Sie dröhnte förmlich in den Ohren. Alle Köpfe fuhren zu ihm herum.
Sogar Gamrei verharrte und drehte seinen Kopf zu ihm. 
„Ich habe die Worgen nicht als Hilfe in unsere Welt geholt, damit sich die Menschen nun auch noch mit ihnen bekämpfen. Der Feind ist die Geisel, und ihr werden wir gegenüber treten. Hier ist weder der Rechte Ort noch die rechte Zeit für einen Kleinkrieg.“ Arugals Stimme schien immer noch von überall zu kommen, war jedoch nicht mehr so laut.
„Gamrei, ihr habt mir euer Wort gegeben. Zeigt, dass ich etwas darauf geben kann.“
Der gewaltige Worg legte die Ohren zurück, knurrte Elgar noch einmal an und setzte dann mit einem weiteren gewaltigen Satz zurück über die Palisade. Er nahm seinen Platz an der Spitze des Trosses wieder ein. 
Elgar stand noch immer völlig bleich da, das Schwert vor sich erhoben. Er schüttelte leicht den Kopf wie um ihn wieder frei zu bekommen und wand sich wieder Arugal zu.
„Nnnehmt eure Köter und verschwindet von hier!“, seine Stimme bebte. „Für diese Kreaturen wird Lohenscheit nie ein Obdach bereit halten. Wenn ihr diese Wesen auf die Geisel hetzen wollt; meinetwegen, manchmal muss man eben Feuer mit Feuer bekämpfen. Aber ohne uns.“

Arugals Mundwinkel strafften sich. „Wie ihr wünscht. Vielleicht werdet ihr eure Meinung noch ändern wenn diese „Kreaturen“ wie ihr sei nennt, euch euer Land wiederbeschafft haben. Denkt daran, man trifft sich immer zweimal im Leben.
Er raunte seinen Rittern etwas zu, und der Tross setzte sich der Landstraße folgende wieder in Bewegung.

Marl, Karl und Ellenora hatten alles sprachlos mit angesehen. Noch immer standen sie mit offenen Mündern da und versuchten zu verarbeiten was sie gerade erlebt hatten. 
Sie konnten erst wieder normal denken als der letzte Worg des Trosses außer Sicht gelaufen war.

Dann sprachen alle gleichzeitig. Der eine hatte dies der andere das gesehen. Sie redeten über die enorme Geschwindigkeit mir der Gamrei angesprintet war. Darüber mit welcher Leichtigkeit er über die Palisaden gesetzt hatte. 

Über diesen Tag würden sie noch in Jahren sprechen.
Das dies nur der Anfang war; dass die Worgen schon in der selben Nacht wiederkämen; dass Lohenscheit schon bald nicht mehr ihre Heimat darstellen, sondern Grund ihrer Alptäume werden würde; all das konnten sei noch nicht erahnen.

To be continued…

MfG
Eure Evi


----------



## shas-la (25. August 2009)

ich muss sagen es wird immer besser (falls es überhaupt geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Hab am anfang gedacht das ist nur so ein kleines geschichtchen, mittlerweile zeichnet sich eine epische story ab, die ungelogen druckreif ist. 
Hast du zufällig noch andere storys veröffentlicht, die vor das warten auf den nächsten teil verkürzen?^^

Gruß aus der rhön

Shas-la


----------



## Evilslyn (26. August 2009)

Den gesamten Tag über war der Vorfall Stadtgespräch. Obgleich meist geflüstert wurde, konnte man an jeder Ecke aus dem Gemurmel Worte wie: Worg, Zauberer und Dalaran, vernehmen. 
Ellenora, Marl und Karl welche das Geschehen vom Wehrgang aus nächster Nähe beobachtet hatten, mussten unzählige Male die Geschichte wiedergeben. Die interessierten Dorfbewohner hingen förmlich an ihren Lippen. 
In ihrer Art zu berichten unterschieden sich die Zwillinge Marl und Karl sehr deutlich.
Während Karl schon mit fast wissenschaftlicher Genauigkeit berichtete, schmückte Marl die Geschichte kräftig aus. 
Karls Bericht umfasst Dinge wie die länge der Eckzähne, die Körpergröße, die von ihm geschätzte Spitzengeschwindigkeit des Worgen und die Fellbeschaffenheit.
Marl konzentrierte sich eher darauf zu vermitteln, wie nah – und todesmutig - er an dem Worgen stand, als dieser über die Palisade hinwegsetzte. Vom Wahnsinn und der ungezügelten Wildheit die er in seinen Augen sah und vom animalischen Geruch der den Worgen umgeben hatte. 
Von der Stadtwache zeichnete er ein wenig schmeichelhaftes Bild. Da waren Bemerkungen über riesige Schweißflecke und in der Luft liegende Flatulenzgase. 
Die in umstehende Menge quittierte solche Pointen teils mit Gekicher, teils mit lauthalsem Gelächter. Was Marl nur immer mehr anspornten. 

Es verwunderte Ellenora wenig dass sich schon bald eine Traube von Menschen um Marl gesammelt hatte. Karl dagegen stand ziemlich verloren da und machte ein verdrossenes Gesicht.
„Na komm, lass uns gehen, wie es scheint ist Marl fürs Erste beschäftigt.“, freundschaftlich knuffte sie ihn in die Seite. Nach kurzem Zetern folge er ihr.



Jeniro lachte leise vor sich hin, während er sich die von der Kälte steif gewordenen Finger rieb. Vor seinem Inneren Auge erzählte der Junge vom Dorfplatz wieder und wieder die Geschichte wie Elgar reagiert hatte als der Worg unvermittelt vor ihm gestanden hatte.
Sonst für sein strenges Regiment berühmt berüchtigt, waren ihm dabei Schweißperlen auf die Stirn und, konnte man dem Jungen glauben, noch ganz andere Dinge in die Hose getreten.
Jeniro bedauerte umso mehr das er an diesem Tag Nachtwache schieben musste. Was hätte er dafür gegeben dabei gewesen zu sein.
Nachtwache, da war sich Jeniro sicher, war eh die schlimmste von allen. Und ganz besonders wenn es auf einen Tag wie diesen fiel.
Der am Vortag gefallene Regen, war über Tag von der spärlichen Sonne erwärmt worden, und zum Teil verdunstet. Nun in der Kühle der Nacht, kondensierte es wieder und Lohenscheit schien wie eine Insel die in einem Meer aus Nebel trieb.
Die hohe Luftfeuchte schien auch die letzte Körperwärme aus Jeniro heraussaugen zu wollen.
Wehmütig erinnerte er sich an seinen Urlaub in Tanaris. 
Sonne, Strand und Meer, ließen ihn damals sogar über das ewige Gelärme der Goblins von Gadgezhan hinweghören, die ununterbrochen am Sägen, Schrauben, Erfinden, Verwerfen und Testen waren. Leider konnte er sich so eine Reise von seinem Sold nur alle paar Jahre leisten.
Ein knackender Ast im Nebel riss ihn aus seinen Gedanken. Mit zusammen gekniffenen Augen starrte er in den Nebel, konnte jedoch nichts erkennen. Doch der Nebel war in Bewegung gekommen. Irgendetwas schlich doch da draußen herum.
Jeniro packte seine Lanze fester und kämpfte die in ihm aufsteigende Angst nieder. 
„Wer ist da?!“, seine Stimme klang sogar fester als er erwartet hatte. „Geben sie sich zu erkennen!“
Seine Kehle war wie zugeschnürt. 
„Sofort stehen bleiben!“, der Befehl war als solcher kaum zu erkennen, so dünn klang seine Stimme.
Plötzlich brach mit einem höllischen Quieken ein Wildschwein aus der Nebelwand und kam schlingernd vor dem Palisadenzaun zum stehen. Um ein Haar wäre es Kopf voran dagegen gerannt. 
„Man du Sau! Das kannst du doch nicht mit mir machen! Du hast mich fast zu Tode erschreckt.“ Jeniro stieß ein erleichtertes Lachen aus. 
Das Schwein blickte kurz zu ihm auf, quiekte erneut und verschwand im Schweinsgalopp wieder im Nebel.
Jeniro blickte ihr kurz nach, schüttelte grinsend über sich und die ganze Situation den Kopf und blickte wieder auf den See aus Nebel hinaus.

Gerade noch rechtzeitig um die Wirbel im Nebel zu erkennen. 
Was da durch den Nebel kam war jedoch kein Schwein. Wie eine Bugwelle schob dieses Was-auch-immer den Nebel vor sich her. 
Diesmal war Jeniros Mut erschöpft. 
Er ließ seine Lanze fallen und rannte in Richtung der Glocke die an einem Holzbalken, an der Seite der Palisade befestig war. Die Glocke diente ebenso dazu Verstärkung auf die Palisaden zu rufen, wie auch um die Dorfbevölkerung vor drohenden Gefahren zu warnen.
Jeniro hatte sie fast erreicht als er einen Schulterblick riskierte.
Die Nebelbugwelle war auf  zehn Meter an die Palisaden herangekommen. Dort wurde sie für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde langsamer und Spie im nächsten Moment drei Worgen aus. Mit atemberaubendem Tempo stiegen sie aus dem Nebel auf. 
Jeniro verharrte an Ort und Stelle. Fassungslos verfolgte er ihren Sprung. Wie in Zeitlupe nahm er alles Wahr.
Die Drei sprangen nicht etwa zu ihm auf die Palisade, sie übersprangen sie. 
Jeniro wäre fast nach hinten übergekippt, so weit legte er den Kopf in den Nacken.
Die Schemen der Worgen zeichneten sich nur undeutlich vor dem Nachthimmel ab, und verschmolzen fast völlig mit der Dunkelheit.
Ein Stoß durchfuhr die Palisade und drohte Jeniro das letzte Quäntchen Gleichgewicht zu rauben. 
Nach Halt suchend streckte er seine Hände aus, und fand ihn.
Seine Finger versanken in dem dichten Fell. Und sein Blick im gelben Schein der Augen seines Gegenübers.
Als Jeniro gegriffen hatte, das die Erschütterung von einem direkt vor in auf die Befestigung gesprungenen Worgen stammte, und er sich an eben diesem festhielt; als er seine Lungen mit Atem gefüllt hatte, um nach Hilfe zu schreien; schlossen sich mit alles zermalmender Kraft Kiefer um seinen Schädel. 
Sein Gesicht steckte mit Mund und Nase im Rachen des Worgen, und alles was sein Schrei hervorrief war ein leichtes Gurgeln, welches in dem Geräusch brechender Knochen und reißender Haut unterging. 
Jeniro würde Tanaris nie wieder sehen.

To be continued…

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Winipek (26. August 2009)

Sehr spannende Geschichte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

..und ja, ich bin ein Fan von Dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (27. August 2009)

Für alle interessierten Leser, ich habe die Geschichte auch in Blogform ins Internet gestellt. Ist optisch vielleicht etwas ansprechender als hier im Forum.
Ihr findet die Story unter folgendem Link:

http://hexadezimala.blog.de/

Der Blog bietet auch ein Abo funktion, sodas ihr immer über neuigkeiten informiert werdet.
Über Komentare bin ich wie gehabt sehr erfreut.

MfG
eure Evi

PS: Natürlich werden neue Kapitel auch hier weiterhin gepostet.


----------



## Evilslyn (27. August 2009)

Elgar saß am Tresen im Schankraum des „Durstigen Wanderers“ und war nicht betrunken. Elgar war weit darüber hinaus. 
Die Armee von Schnapsgläsern und Bierhumpen legten reges Zeugnis ab von seinem bestreben diesen Tag aus seinem Gedächtnis zu streichen.
Aber noch immer brannte in seinem Inneren die Scham. 
Gerade er, der Hauptmann der Wache hatte angesichts dieses Worgenuntiers geschwitzt wie ein Schwein. Hatte sich lächerlich gemacht vor all seinen Untergebenen. Den Kopf hätte er ihm anschlagen sollen. Das würde er auch, sollte es dieses Vieh auch nur wagen noch ein einziges Mal seinen fellbedeckten Arsch in die Nähe von Lohenscheit zu bewegen.
Elgar war nicht zum Hauptmann geworden weil er alle unter den Tisch trinken konnte. Er hatte seine Schlachten geschlagen, und mit so einem Köter auf zwei Beinen würde er schon fertig werden. 
Auf eine Lanze würde er den Kopf aufpflanzen und dann könnten seine Worgenfreunde schon aus der Ferne sehen was ihnen blühe, kämen sie nach Lohenscheit.
„Gib mir noch ne Kurzen.“, murmelte er dem alten Ester zu. 
Nun ja, das versuchte er zumindest, denn was aus seinem Mund kam klang eher nach.
„Gb mer nuchen Kourzoon.“ 
Doch Ester war lang genug im Geschäft um die Kneipensprache zu verstehen, fischte einen Flasche vom Regal hinter sich und füllte Elgars Glas bis zum Rand.
Dabei bewegte er den Mund.
Es dauerte einen Moment bis Elgar wahrnahm das Ester wohl mit ihm sprach. 
Er lehnte sich nach vorne.
Kniff die Augen zusammen.
Versuchte Lippen zu lesen. 
War fähig ein einziges Wort aus dem Stimmengewirr herauszufiltern und sank traurig in sich zusammen. 
„…letztes…“ das konnte nur bedeuten für heute war dies sein letztes Glas.
Ester konnte froh sein das er so betrunken war. 
Eine halbe Flasche früher hätte diese Ansage zu lautstarkem Protest seinerseits geführt.
So aber murmelte Elgar nur seinen Missmut in sich hinein, stürzte das Glas, und stand auf.
Auf wackligen Beinen wankte er auf die Schankraumtür zu.
Um ein Haar hätte er auf seinem Weg einen Barhocker umgerissen. Er prallte an den Türrahmen – diese Türen, immer wenn man hindurch wollte mussten sie sich bewegen – hielt sich kurz daran fest, verabschiedete sich Lautstark wenn auch unverständlich von Ester und trat auf dem Dorfplatz hinaus.
Die Luft war kalt, doch Elgar nahm es nur am Rande wahr. Der Alkohol lag wie eine Decke um ihn.
Er räusperte sich, spuckte aus und wankte dann, ein leises Liedchen pfeifend los. Zum Glück hatte er es nicht allzu weit.

Er hatte gerade den Dorfplatz überquert und war in eine kleine Gasse eingebogen als plötzlich ein Dachziegel neben ihm auf den Boden aufschlug. „Verdamm´! ´as wa knapp.“ Entfuhr es ihm lallend. 
Er taste sich ab, wie um sicher zu gehen wirklich unverletzt zu sein, und setzt sich dann wieder in Bewegung.
Als er an einer kleinen Seitengasse vorbei kam, glaubte er im Augenwinkel eine Bewegung ausgemacht zu haben, doch als er genauer hinsah war die Gasse leer. 
„Man, man, man vielleicht war ´as ´eut doch ein Glas suviel.“
Er hatte sich gerade wieder in Bewegung gesetzt als er bemerke, dass er nicht mehr allein auf der Gasse war. Offenbar war noch ein Nachtschwärmer unterwegs.
Elgar richtete sich soweit es ihm möglich war gerade auf und versuchte nicht zu wanken. Immerhin musste er als Oberhaupt der Stadtwache einer gewissen Erwartungshaltung entsprechen.
Vielleicht konnte er so nüchtern wirken, dass er dem Nachtschwärmer seine mitgeführten Alkoholreserven konfiszieren könnte, und sich somit einen kleinen Schlummertrunk organisieren. Es wäre nicht das erste Mal gewesen.

Als jedoch der vermeintliche Trunkenbold in den schummrigen Lichtkegel einer der Straßenlampen trat, vergaß Elgar seinen Plan.
Er vergaß sogar wie betrunken er war. 
Im Grunde vergaß er alles.
Sah nur noch den Worgen der mit leicht gesenktem Kopf auf ihn zukam. Sein Maul, leicht geöffnet, entblößte Zähne wie Dolche. Seine goldenen Augen fixierten Elgar.
Elgar ging langsam rückwärts. 
Sein Herz schlug ihm bis zum Hals.
Sein Mund war trocken und er spürte wie Schweiß auf seine Stirn trat. 
„Was soll das? Was tut ihr hier? Ihr dürftet nicht hier sein. Wo ist euer Magier. Er wird nicht erfreut sein wenn er hört das ihr euch hier herum treibt.“ 
Der Worg schien ihn nicht zu hören, zumindest machte er weder anstallten zu stoppen noch zu antworten.
Elgar drehte sich blitzschnell um und begann zu rennen.
Jedoch blieb er nach wenigen Schritten wie angewurzelt stehen. 
Aus dem Gässchen das er kurz zuvor noch in Augenschein genommen hatte, trat ein weiterer Worg hervor. 
Nun war Elgar der Fluchtweg abgeschnitten. 
Sein Blick war der eines gehetzten Tieres, als er versuchte beide Worgen im Blick zu halten. Sie kamen näher, langsam.
Elgar hämmerte mit den Fäusten an einen Fensterladen, in der Hoffnung auf Hilfe.
Tränen traten in seine Augen. 
Er konnte förmlich schon die Krallen der Worgen durch sein Fleisch fahren spüren. Ihre Kiefer die sich in ihn gruben. 
Da ertönte von oben ein tiefes gutturales  Knurren.
Elgar erstarrte mitten in der Bewegung. 
Dann legte er langsam den Kopf in den Nacken und sah nach oben, direkt in das Gesicht eines Worgen der sich über die Dach kannte beugte.
Klauenbewehrte Hände schossen auf ihn zu, bohrten sich in seine Arme und rissen ihn nach oben.
Der Schock, der Schmerz sowie der Restalkohol waren zuviel für Elgar Geist. Die Welt um ihn verschwamm und Dunkelheit hüllte ihn ein.


Ellenora erwachte in ihrem Bett und bemerkte gleich, dass etwas nicht in Ordnung war.
Irgendetwas oder irgendjemand trieb sich auf dem Dach ihres Hauses herum. Auch wenn er sich offenbar mühe gab leise zu sein, so konnte sie doch bei jedem Schritt das knirschen der Ziegeln vernehmen.
Ellenora zog sich ihre Bettdecke bis über ihre Nasenspitze, atmete flach und horchte in die Dunkelheit. Die Schritte auf dem Dach waren verstummt. 
Just in diesem Moment konnte sie ein Ziegel zerbrechen hören, der wohl von einem der Nachbarhäuser gefallen war. 
Ellenora schlüpfte aus ihrem Bett, zog ihre Hausschuhe an, und machte sich auf den Weg ins Schlafzimmer ihrer Eltern. Dies war keine gute Nacht um allein zu sein.

To be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Evilslyn (28. August 2009)

Ellenora hatte gerade einmal die Hälfte der Strecke zurück gelegt als ein gellender Schrei die Stille der Nacht durchbrach. 
Abrupt verstummte der Schrei, kurz darauf brach jedoch die Hölle los.
Von überall in der Stadt schienen Schreie zu ertönen.
Ellenora stürmte ins Schlafzimmer ihrer Eltern. Diese schienen noch nichts bemerkt zu haben.
Ellenora packte ihren Vater an den Schultern und schüttelte ihn. 
&#8222;Papa! Papa! Wach auf! Draußen stimmt etwas nicht! PAPA! PAPA!&#8220; 
Es schien eine Ewigkeit zu dauern bis ihr Vater verschlafen die Augen öffnete. 
Schlaftrunken und verdutzt schaute er sie an. 
&#8222;Was ist den los meine Kleine? Hast du schlecht geträumt? Komm, leg dich einfach zu uns.&#8220;
Er rückte ein Stück, um ihr Platz zu machen, und wollte sich wieder umdrehen.
&#8222;PAPA! So hör doch! Irgendwer greift unser Dorf an! Hörst du denn nicht!&#8220;
Wieder begann sie ihn zu schütteln.
&#8222;Was ist&#8230;.&#8220;, an seinen sich weitenden Pupillen konnte Ellenora erkennen das er nun wach geworden war, und ebenfalls den Lärm vernahm.
Nun war er hellwach. Er drehte sich um und schüttelte Aldira, Ellenoras Mutter wach.
&#8222;Framier, was ist denn. Es ist mitten in der Nacht&#8230;&#8220; Ihre Mutter war schneller wach als ihr Vater.
 Mitten im Satz setzte sie sich auf und horchte in die Nacht.
&#8222;Framier, was ist da los?&#8220;, Angst lag in ihrer Stimme.
Wie zur Antwort begann die Glocke der Stadtwache zu läuten.

Krigar hielt sich in den Schatten während er geduckt über die Hausdächer schlich.
Der Mann nahm ihn nicht wahr. 
Der armselige Mensch auf der Palisade war nicht in der Lage gewesen Alarm zu schlagen sondern war schnell und sauber erledigt worden. 
Ganz Lohenscheit schien noch immer in tiefem Schlummer zu liegen.
Niemand hatte ihr Eindringen bemerkt.
Krigars Nase zuckte erregt während er begierig den Duft der Stadt in sich aufsog.
Der Rauch aus den Schornsteinen, der Geruch des am Abend gekochten Essens, aber auch der schwache Geruch der Menschen selbst, die Schlafend in ihren Betten lagen, reizten seine Sinne.

Gamrei hatte ihnen klare Befehle erteilt. 
Sie sollten dafür sorgen, dass der Mensch für sein anmaßendes Verhalten bezahlen würde. 
Der Mensch der es gewagt hatte die Ehre Gamreis in Frage zu stellen. 
Der Mensch der sie auf eine Stufe mit Hunden gesetzt hatte.
Das waren seine Befehle, doch auch wenn Krigar diesen mit Freude nachkommen würde, so freute er sich doch noch mehr darauf was mit dem Rest des Dorfes geschehen würde. Hier hatte Gamrei ihnen freie Hand gelassen. 
Ein hämisches Grinsen zeigte sich auf Krigars Gesicht beim bloßen Gedanken daran.

Krigar und seine beiden Begleiter waren der Fährte des Mannes gefolgt. 
Erst jener Alten, die dort begann wo Gamrei und der Mann ihre erste Begegnung hatten, was sie zu dem Haus des Mannes führte. Von dort einer frischen die zu einem großen Haus am Dorfplatz geführt hatte aus dessen Fenstern noch Licht strömte.
Die hatten sich angeschlichen und durch ein Fenster hatten sie den Mann gesehen.
Er saß eingesunken an der Bar vor einer Menge Gläser und Flaschen.
Offenbar war er betrunken. Leichte Beute.

Da sie verhindern wollten, dass ihnen der Mann im Chaos entkam, welches Zweifellos losbrechen würde wenn das Dorf ihre Anwesenheit gewahr wurde, beschlossen sie ihm auf dem Nachhauseweg aufzulauern.
Krigar hatte auf den Dächern Position bezogen und war dem Mann, als dieser das Wirtshaus verließ, gefolgt. 
Der beißende Alkoholgestank der von dem Wankenden aufstieg beleidigte seine feine Nase.
Als eine Quergasse einmündete und Krigar über den Graben hinwegsetzen musste, löste sich ein Dachziegel und fiel knapp neben dem Mann zu Boden.
 Krigar hielt den Atem an, es war noch zu früh für eine Entdeckung.  
Der Mann verharrte. Murmelte etwas vor sich hin und ging dann weiter. 
Direkt an der kleinen Gasse vorbei in der hinter einer Kiste Flinegar kauerte. 
Krigar nickte ihm kurz zu bevor er weiter dem Mann folgte, darauf bedacht nicht noch eine Ziegel zu lösen. In Kürze würde die Lautstärke eh keine Rolle mehr spielen.
Dank seiner Augen, die perfekt für das Sehen bei Mondlicht geschaffen waren, machte Krigar problemlos Eihm aus, welcher aus der nächsten Straßeneinmündung bog.
Der Mann hatte ihn offenbar auch bemerkt, denn er straffte seine Haltung.
Krigars Muskeln spannten sich, er war bereit zuzuschlagen. 
Einige Schritte ging der Mann noch weiter, offenbar hatte er nur gesehen dass jemand kam, jedoch nicht wer oder was.
Als er es erkannte, erstarrte er, machte einige Schritte Rückwärts und wandte sich dann zur Flucht. Flinegar war jedoch zu Stelle und schnitt ihm den Weg ab.
Krigar erfüllte eine Woge der Genugtuung. Alles lief genau wie geplant.
Diese Menschen, sie waren wie Schafe. So berechenbar, und wenn sie keine Waffen führten so wehrlos. Von Flinegar und Eihm in die Enge getrieben rannte der Mann an eines der verschlossenen Fenster direkt unter Krigar, und begann verzweifelt dagegen zu hämmern.
Als Krigar gerade nach ihm greifen wollte, schaute er plötzlich nach oben und entdeckte ihn. Es war jedoch viel zu spät um noch etwas entgegen zu setzen.
Blitzschnell schossen Krigars Klauen nach vorne, Gruben sich tief in die Arme des Mannes und rissen ihn nach oben.
Offenbar war das zu viel für ihn, denn sein Körper erschlaffte in Krigars Griff.
Dieser warf ihn über seine Schulter und rannte über die Hausdächer auf den Stadtrand zu.

Erst würde er das Paket für Gamrei in Sicherheit bringen. 
Dann zurück kehren und sich dem anschließen, was Flinegar und Eihm mit Sicherheit gerade begannen.
Er hatte erst die Hälfte der Strecke hinter sich gebracht, als Schreie die Nacht zerrissen.

To be continued&#8230;

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Winipek (28. August 2009)

Oh fein - es geht weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

jej, mehr geschichte! Ich find das hier echt gut, obwohl ich den Teil von dem Bauerjungen irgendwie interessanter fand... Ach wurst, MEHR!! * sabber!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (31. August 2009)

Mehr! Sehr schön! ich sollte auch mal wieder schreiben...

BtW: Auch wenn Fifi´s kritik hart erscheint, hat er Recht. Es erscheint
einfach besser, wenn keine groben Grammatikfehler drin sind. Das bringt
immer einen kleinen Spannungsverlust mit sich.

Ansonsten: Toll!

Und ich mach mich auch ans Tippen...


----------



## Evilslyn (31. August 2009)

Krigar setzte trotz seiner Last, locker über die Palisaden hinweg. 
Er überquerte die von Bäumen befreite Schneise und verschwand im nahen Wald.
Nach kurzer Zeit erreichte er eine Lichtung. Hier von hier waren sie nach Lohenscheit aufgebrochen, und hier wartete auch der Rest ihrer Gruppe.
Rudgar der für das Ausschalten der Nachtwache verantwortlich gewesen war, stand mit sechs anderen Worgen auf der Lichtung bereit.
Sie rochen angespannt. Erwartungsvoll. Jagdbereit.
Krigar legte den leblosen Körper von seiner Schulter auf den Waldboden und fesselte ihn mit einem bereitgelegten Seil. Dann hängte er ihn an einen Baum. 
Krigar musste beim Anblick der verdrehten Schultern grinsen. Das würde ein schmerzhaftes Erwachen geben, so viel stand fest.
Dann wendete er sich den wieder den Worgen zu, welche ihn erwartungsvoll anstarrten.
Er warf den Kopf in den Nacken und stieß ein langgezogenes Heulen aus. Der Auftrag war erfüllt, was nun kam, war die Kür.
Das Rudel setzte sich wie ein Mann in Bewegung. Lohenscheit wartete. 

Ellenoras Vater und Mutter waren in heller Aufregung. Unmittelbar nachdem die Glocke geschlagen worden war hatten auch die Schreie begonnen, und schienen kein Ende zu nehmen. Sie hatten sich schnell die Kleidung des Vortages übergeworfen und Ellenoras Vater hatte das Familienschwert von der Wandhalterung genommen. 
Zwar war die Waffe schon recht alt, und Ellenoras Vater nicht besonders im Umgang damit vertraut, doch wollte er um keinen Preis unbewaffnet nach draußen gehen.
Bevor er die Haustür öffnete drehte er sich noch einmal seiner Familie zu.
„Ellenora, ich möchte, dass du immer dicht bei mir bleibst. Hast du das verstanden. Ich weis nicht genau was uns da draußen erwartet, aber es wird gefährlich werden. Deshalb möchte ich, dass du mir nicht von der Seite weichst.“ 
„Ich will aber nicht nach draußen!“, Ellenora schluchzte. „Warum können wir denn nicht einfach hier warten bis es vorbei ist.“
„Das geht nicht. Wenn wir hier bleiben sitzen wir auf dem Präsentierteller. Wir müssen zu den Soldaten, und vor allem müssen wir heraus finden was genau hier vor sich geht.“
Seine Stimme war fest und bestimmt. Noch bevor Ellenora weiter protestieren konnte hatte er sich auch schon umgewand und die Tür geöffnet.
Er streckte den Kopf aus der Tür, blickte nach rechts und links, gab Ellenora und ihrer Mutter ein Zeichen ihm zu folgen und huschte nach draußen.
Edina, folgte ihrem Mann. Ellenora die fest die Hand ihrer Mutter umklammert hielt, folgte ihr auf dem Fuß.
Der Nachthimmel über Lohenscheit war orange verfärbt. Irgendwo mussten Häuser in Brand geraden sein, denn auch der schwere Geruch von Rauch kroch durch die engen Gassen.
Die bereits im Haus vernommenen Schreie, drangen nun ungehindert an Ellenoras Ohren.
Ein jeder durchfuhr sie wie ein Peitschhieb und mehre die Angst.

Ihr Vater schritt voran das Schwert einsatzbereit vor sich erhoben. Es waren jedoch keine Angreifer zu sehen. Nach der Geräuschkulisse zu urteilen, mussten die Angreifer auf dem Dorfplatz zugange sein. Ihr Vater schlug den Weg zu den Unterkünften der Stadtwache ein. Sie durchquerten mehrere kleine Gassen ohne irgendjemand zu begegnen. 
Vom Dorfplatz ertönte ein Horn gefolgt von einem Kriegsschrei. Das Klirren von Klingen war zu vernehmen.
Als sie die Quartiere schon fast erreicht hatten, und gerade eine weitere Gasse durchquerten, schoss unvermittelt ein grauer Schemen aus dem Dunkel einer Seitengasse und riss Ellenoras Vater von den Beinen.
Er und der Angreifer prallten schwer gegen die Wand. Ellenora schrie als sie in dem Angreifer einen Worgen erkannte. Das Untier schnappte nach ihrem Vater, und dieser hatte alle Mühe seinen Kopf vor den schnappenden Kiefern zu bewahren.
Ellenoras Mutter, stand wie angewurzelt da und starrte auf die Kämpfenden. Ellenora die ihre Hand umklammerte, versuchte sie weg zu ziehen, jedoch erfolglos. So sehr sie auch schrie und zerrte, ihre Mutter war wie aus Stein.
Erst als der Worg mit einer seiner Pranken ausholte und Framir eine Wunde am Bein zufügte, was dieser mit einem gellenden Schrei quittierte kam wieder leben in ihre Mutter.
Doch schon im nächsten Moment verwandelte sich Ellenoras Erleichterung in pures Entsetzen. Edina ließ ihre Hand los. Ellenora verlor das letzte bisschen Fassung. Sie krallte sich an den Rocksaum ihrer Mutter, weinte und schrie.
So bemerkte sie nicht, wie Edina in ihren Ärmel griff und ein Messer hervor zog.
Vorsichtig näherte sie sich dem Worgen von hinten, und rammte ihm das Messer bis zum Heft kurz unter dem Nacken in den Rücken.
Ein ersticktes Gurgeln, entfuhr der Kehle des Worgen. Er wirbelte herum und schlug mit seiner Pranke zu. Er traf Edina mit voller Wucht.
Sie flog an die Hauswand hinter ihr, und sackte in sich zusammen. 
Ellenora schrie auf und stürzte zu ihr.
Der Worg aus dessen Rücken noch immer der Messer griff ragte entdeckte fixierte sie mit einem hasserfüllten Blick und machte einen Schritt auf sie zu. Ellenora bemerkte es nicht.
Durch einen Vorhang aus Tränen blickte sie ins Gesicht ihrer Mutter. 
Ein kleines Rinnsal von Blut lief aus ihrer Nase. 

Framier sah wie seine Frau gegen die Wand prallte und seine Tochter zu ihr stürzte. 
Der Worg hatte von ihm abgelassen und trotz des Messers in seinem Rücken machte er nun anstallten auf Ellenora zuzugehen. Die Angst um seine Familie und der blanke Hass auf das Wesen das seine Frau schwer verletzt, wenn nicht gar getötet hatte, ließ Framier den Schmerz in seinem Bein vergessen. Er stützte sich auf sein Schwert, drückte sich nach oben, holte aus und mit einem Schwung in den er all seine Kraft legte trennte er den Kopf der Bestie ab, der wirbelnde in der Dunkelheit verschwand. 
Der Torso blieb noch kurz stehen, sackte dann in die Knie und viel vorn über.

Framier war sofort an der Seite seiner Tochter. Er legte behutsam seine Finger an Edinas Hand und fühlte ihren Puls. Nichts. Sein Herz sank, Tränen füllten seine Augen.
„Edina. Liebes, sag doch etwas.“ Er packte ihre Schultern und schüttelte sie sanft.
Ellenora hing am Arm ihrer Mutter und schluchzte herzerweichend. „Mama! Mama!“, trotzig wiederholte sie wieder und wieder die Worte.
Framier legte ihr eine Hand auf die Schulter. „Ellenora, du musst jetzt stark sein. Mama wird uns nicht begleiten können. Wir müssen weiter und Hilfe holen.“
Ellenora sah ihn aus Tränenüberströmten Augen an als sähe sie ihn das erste Mal. „Ich geh hier aber nicht weg! Ich will bei meiner Mama bleiben!“, sie wendete sich wieder dem leblosen Körper ihrer Mutter zu und schüttelte ihren Arm „MAMA!“.
Framier hörte dass der Kampfeslärm immer näher kam, und wusste, dass er keine Zeit hatte Ellenora alles zu erklären. Kurzerhand schnappte er sie sich und lief los. 
„Lass mich sofort wieder runter! Lass mich, ich will zu meiner Mama!“ er fühlte sie Ellenoras Körper bebte. Sie schlug wie wild mit ihren Fäusten auf ihn ein. Wand sie wie eine Schlange.
Framier jedoch hielt sie fest und rannte so schnell er konnte. 
Sein Geist war wie in Watte gepackt. Das Pochen aus der Wunde an seinem Bein ignorierte er so weit es ging, knickte aber immer wieder ein, fing sich und rannte weiter.
Den Plan die Soldaten zu erreichen hatte er aufgegeben. Er musste seine Tochter retten.
Er vermied es breite Straßen zu benutzen da er wusste wie groß die Wahrscheinlichkeit war dort entdeckt zu werden. So musste er zwar Umwege in Kauf nehmen, erreichte jedoch die Palisaden ohne auf jemanden zu treffen. 
Da er davon ausgehen musste das an den Eingängen der Stadt sicher Kampfhandlungen stattfanden, hatte er einen Ort angesteuert, an der man die Palisaden über eine schmale Treppe betreten konnte. Ellenora hatte das auf ihn einschlagen und Schreien eingestellt, und hing schlaff über seine Schulter. Nur ihr gleichmäßiges Schluchzten ließ Framier wissen das sie noch am leben war.
Auf der Palisade setzte er sie vorsichtig ab, packte sie an beiden Schultern schaute ihr ins Gesicht.
„Hör mir jetzt gut zu. Alles wird wieder gut werden. Du musst jetzt stark sein. Ich werde dich an der Außenwand hinab lassen, und dann rennst du in den Wald und versteckst dich da. Bleib dort bis ich dich holen komme, komm auf keinen Fall hierher zurück bevor ich nicht zu dir komme! Verstehst du das?!“, er war sich nicht einmal sicher ob Ellenora ihn gehört hatte, denn sie starrte ihn nur fassungslos an. 
Im nächsten Moment hing sie an seinem Bein und umklammerte es. „Lass mich nicht allein! Ich will bei dir bleiben!“, Panik lag in ihrer Stimme.
„Das geht nicht. Es ist viel zu gefährlich. Ich hole Mama und dann komme ich nach.“ Noch während Ellenora Widerworte suchte, packte er sie, schwang sie über die Palisade und ließ sie so weit es ihm möglich war nach unten. Ellenora zappelte, weinte und protestierte lautstark.
„NEIN! BITTE ICH WILL NICHT! PAPA LASS MICH NICHT ALLEIN!“ Ihr Blick traf den Framiers und für einen Moment verstummte sie.
„Ellenora, du bist mein Leben. Ich würde dich nie absichtlich in Gefahr bringen. Vertrau mir, du musst dich jetzt verstecken. Es gibt keinen Anderen Weg. Ich weis du kannst es schaffen. Sei mutig meine Kleine, alles wird gut.“ 
Eine Veränderung trat in Ellenoras Gesicht. Ihre Mundwinkel strafften sich, ihre Tränen versiegten nicht, wurden jedoch weniger. Auch ihr Schluchzen ließ nach.
„Aber beeil dich, bitte.“ „Ich komme so schnell es geht. Vergiss niemals, ich liebe dich.“ Mit diesen Worten ließ Framier ihre kleine Hand aus der Seinen gleiten und Ellenora landete nach kurzem Fall auf dem Waldboden.
„Jetzt geh! Lauf schnell!“, Ellenora blicke noch einmal zu ihm auf, wandte sich dann um und verschwand im Nebel.


----------



## Tergenna (31. August 2009)

Hey da,
ich find die geschichte schon ziemlich cool, sie ist packend.
Aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass du die namen deiner Protagonisten häufig veränderst. Wahrscheinlich unabsichtlich und aus Zufall. Zum einen hat sich der Papa von Ellenora von Rumgar zu Framier geändert und schon vorher, bei der Geschichte des Bauernjungenhat sich der Name dessen Vaters geändert, mehrmals sogar, glaub ich. Man weiß zwar wer gemeint ist, aber es wirkt beim ersten mal verwirrend.
Aber schreib weiter, die Geschichte hat was.
-Anni-


----------



## Evilslyn (31. August 2009)

Tergenna schrieb:


> Hey da,
> ich find die geschichte schon ziemlich cool, sie ist packend.
> Aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass du die namen deiner Protagonisten häufig veränderst. Wahrscheinlich unabsichtlich und aus Zufall. Zum einen hat sich der Papa von Ellenora von Rumgar zu Framier geändert und schon vorher, bei der Geschichte des Bauernjungenhat sich der Name dessen Vaters geändert, mehrmals sogar, glaub ich. Man weiß zwar wer gemeint ist, aber es wirkt beim ersten mal verwirrend.
> Aber schreib weiter, die Geschichte hat was.
> -Anni-




Argh... stimmt hast recht, hmm hatte paar Tage zwangspause und hab den Namen vom Vater nicht mehr gefunden ^^

Welchen Namen soll ich nehmen? Habt ihr vorlieben, entweder ich ändere alles in Rumgar, oder alles in Framier.

/Fixed. Rumgar ist tot, lang lebe Framier


----------



## Evilslyn (31. August 2009)

Noch sie die letzten Bäume passierten und auf die Lichtung von Lohenscheit traten, kündete ein orangeroter Schein, sowie beißender Rauch das Brennen des Dorfes an. 
Anders als bei seinem ersten Besuch, bei dem er, Flinegar und Eihm das Dorf längere Zeit vom Waldrand beobachtet hatten, um eine Stelle zu finden an der die Verteidigung am schwächsten war, preschten sie nun ohne anzuhalten auf die Palisaden zu. Sie wurden sogar noch schneller, da sie nun keine Bäume und Sträucher mehr im Weg hatten die sie behinderten. 
Der Geruch des Blutes lag in der Luft. 
Süß, metallisch und verheißungsvoll.
Die durch die Nacht gellenden Schreie, das Rauschen des durch seine Adern schießenden Blutes und das gierige Knistern der Flammen vermischten sich zu einem rauschenden Meer der Klänge, in dem seine Mordlust lodernd entflammte. 
Krigar und der Rest seines Packs, hoben synchron vom Boden ab, sprangen im hohen Bogen auf die Balustrade. Unter ihnen konnten sie die Dächer der Stadt überblicken. In der nähe des Dorfplatzes standen mehrere Häuser lichterloh in Flammen. 
Im Spiel der lodernden Flammen konnten sie Flinnegar ausmachen der gerade einen der Wächter Lohenscheits am Hals gepackt hielt. Die Füße des Soldaten ruderten in der Luft.
Die Füße erschlafften abrupt als Flinnegar ihm mit der anderen Pranke einen Schlag gegen den Kopf verpasst so dass dieser in unnatürlichem Winkel nach hinten weg knickte.
Krigar schaute erst nach links dann nach rechts. Sein Gefolge blickte ihn erwartungsvoll an.
Mit einem kurzen nicken gab er ihnen den Befehlt, nein es war eher die Erlaubnis, denn eines Befehls bedurfte es nicht, zum Angriff. 
Fächerförmig sprangen die Worgen los, und landeten verteilt auf den Dächern der Ortschaft.


Framier rannte durch die verlassenden Gassen. Das Schwert fest im Griff. Er wusste dass seine Frau tot war, er hatte selbst ihren Puls gefühlt, doch tief in seinem Innern weigerte sich etwas es zu akzeptieren. Vielleicht hatte er in der Hektik des augenblicks an der falschen Stelle gefühlt, oder ihr schwacher Puls war von seinem rasenden überdeckt worden. Auch jetzt noch spürte er seinen Pulsschlag bis in die Fingerspitzen.
Er erreichte den Ort an dem er Edina zuletzt gesehen hatte. Am Stumpf, der vom Hals des Worgen, nach seinem Hieb noch übrig geblieben war hatte sich eine große Blutlache gebildet. Edina lag noch immer da wie sie es getan hatte als er ging.
Er kniete neben ihr nieder und legte eine Hand an ihre Wange. 
Die Haut war kalt. Sie war also tatsächlich tot.
Tränen füllten seine Augen als die grausame Endgültigkeit dieser Tatsache sich ihren Weg in sein Bewusstsein bahnte.

Etwas in ihm zerbrach. 
Die Welt um ihn wurde still.
Die Wunde an seinem Bein nahm er nun nicht einmal mehr als Pochen wahr.
Sein ganzes Bewusstsein war erfüllt von der brennenden Gier auf Rache.
Er würde diese Bestien töten. Eine nach der anderen. 
Er drückte seiner Frau einen Kuss auf die bleiche Stirn. 
Dann stand er auf. Packte den Griff seines Schwertes so fest, dass die Knöchel seiner Finger weiß hervor traten und rannte auf den Dorfplatz zu.   

to be continued...

MfG
eure Evi


----------



## Evilslyn (1. September 2009)

Flinnegar war in seinem Element. Nachdem sie ihren Auftrag erledigt und Krigar sich mit ihrem Fang davon gemacht hatte, begann der Teil auf den sich Flinnegar seit ihrem Aufbruch gefreut hatte. 
Flinnegar hatte sich umgehend auf den Weg in die Dorfmitte gemacht. Obgleich er das Dorf nicht kannte, leiteten ihn Nase und Ohren zuverlässig. Der Geruch dem er folgte war jener von Öl und Stahl, die Geräusche, das Geklapper von Metal. 

Und da waren sie, genau wie er es erhofft hatte. Eine ganze Gruppe von Stadtwachen hatte sich auf dem Dorfplatz versammelt. Manche waren noch dabei Teile ihrer Rüstungen anzulegen, andere liefen aufgeregt durcheinander. Flinnegars Gesicht verzog sich zu einem bösen Grinsen. Dass sie ihren Anführer nicht auffinden konnten, schien genau die Wirkung zu zeigen die sie erwartet hatten. Ein jugendlich wirkender Mann der nun offenbar in der Befehlskette nach oben gerutscht war, brüllte Befehle, die aber wenn überhaupt, nur zögerlich befolgt wurden. Beim verzweifelten Versuch, Ordnung in die Reihen zu bringen, wogte der Federbusch auf seinem Helm heftig hin und her. Sein Kopf war rot vor Anstrengung und Schweiß stand auf seiner Stirn.
Flinnegar war klar, wenn er seinen Plan umsetzen wollte, musste er handeln bevor dieser Kerl Ordnung in Reihen bringen konnte. Daher zögerte er nicht.


Rudwin schrie, dass ihm die Stimmbänder schmerzten, und doch schien ihm keiner zuzuhören. Wo steckte nur Elgar? Wahrscheinlich hatte er sich nach Dienstschluss wieder in den „durstigen Wanderer“ verkrochen und sein abendliches Trinkritual abgehalten. Dort saß er wahrscheinlich, vornüber gesunken, am Tresen und bemerkte nicht was hier los war. Oder er lag bereits in seinem Bett und schlief seinen Rausch aus. 
Rudwin hatte zwei seiner Männer losgeschickt ihn zu suchen, doch bisher war keiner der beiden zurück gekehrt.
Die Männer, die teilweise vor kurzem noch schlafend in ihren Betten gelegen hatten, waren vollkommen verwirrt. 
Rudwin konnte es ihnen nicht verübeln. Immer wieder ertönten Schreie aus dem Dunkel der Nacht, woraufhin sich die Männer beunruhigt umblickten bevor sie weiter ihre Rüstungen anlegten. 
Bevor sie selbst richtig ausgerüstet waren, wäre es Wahnsinn gewesen zu versuchen den Schreienden zu helfen. Die Worgen waren ihnen in der Dunkelheit noch mehr überlegen als sie es im Licht ohnehin schon waren. Außerdem wusste keiner wie viele von ihnen dort draußen in der Dunkelheit lauerten.

Rudwin hoffte inständig, dass in kürze Elgar auftauchen würde. Auf seine Befehle würde gehört werden. Und Rudwin hätte auch endlich jemanden der ihm sagte was er tun sollte, denn er war völlig überfordert. 
Doch als er einen hoffnungsvollen Blick über die Straßeneinmündungen, welche auf den Platz führten gleiten ließ, war es nicht Elgar den der dunkle Straßenschlund ausspuckte. 
„Vorsicht Männer! Worg!“, schrie er so laut er konnte. 
Köpfe fuhren zu ihm herum, um dann seinem ausgestreckten Finger zu folgen und den grauen Worgen  zu entdecken der mit voller Geschwindigkeit auf sie zukam.

Der junge Ered sah ihn nicht. Bis er den Kopf gewendet hatte, um zu Rudwin zu blicken, hatte der Worg die Strecke mit einem gewaltigen Sprung überbrückt und traf mit einem Prankenhieb seinen Schädel. Sein Genick brach mit einem lautstarken Krachen, und schmatzend rissen seine Sehnen. 
Noch während Rudwin wie gelähmt dastand und in Zeitlupe Ered auf den Boden aufschlagen sah, wütete der Worg mit ungezügelter Wildheit weiter unter seinen Männern. Fänge gruben sich in Hälse, Pranken fällten gestandene Männer wie Strohhalme. In der Gruppe der Männer breitete sich Panik aus, und die letzten Spuren von Ordnung zerfielen.
Einige Soldaten suchten ihr Heil in der Flucht, andere starrten fassungslos auf das sich ihnen darbietende Massaker. Nur wenige griffen zu ihren Waffen und boten Widerstand. 
Doch sie, während der Worg umgeben war von potentiellen Zielen, wurden durch ihre in Panik verfallenen Kameraden behindert. 

Sie waren fünfzehn Mann gewesen, fünfzehn Mann mit Schwertern Äxten und Speeren, alles in allem eine schlagkräftige Truppe. Doch nach wenigen Minuten sah sich Rudwin dem Worgen allein gegenüber. Einige seiner Männer waren geflohen, wenn auch nicht viele, denn der Worg schien gezielt darauf zu achten die Fliehenden abzufangen. Der Großteil lag tot oder sterbend am Boden.
Der Worg kam langsam auf ihn zu. In seinen Augen konnte Rudwin die Mordlust lodern sehen. Sein Fell war Blut getränkt. Seine gewaltigen Klauen öffneten und schlossen sich. Das Maul stand halb offen und gab den Blick auf gewaltige Zähne frei.

Rudwin wollte sein Schwert ziehen. 
Rudwin wollte sich verteidigen. 
Rudwin wollte weg. 
Rudwin wollte zu seiner Mutti. 
Rudwin pinkelte sich an. 
So stand er bewegungslos da, wie versteinert, bis der Worg vor ihm aufragte. Das warme Gefühl des frischen Urins, der langsam an der Innenseite seiner Schenkel herab lief hatte etwas Tröstliches. Rudwin begann zu weinen.  
Das letzte was Rudwin durch seine Tränen sah, als der Worg ihn am Hals gepackt hielt und zu sich auf Kopfhöhe hob, war ein Mann in Zivilkleidung der aus einer Gasse auf den Dorfplatz gerannt kam. In seiner Hand hielt er ein Schwert. 
Dann traf die freie Pranke des Worgen Rudwins Kopf. 
Damit endeten all seine Sorgen.


Framier kam am Dorfplatz an, wo sich ihm ein schreckliches Schauspiel bot. Die Stadtwache hatte sich offenbar hier gesammelt um dem Angriff geschlossen entgegen zu treten. Doch waren sie wohl, noch ehe sie sich organisiert hatten, angegriffen worden. Ein einzelner Worg wütete unter ihnen und fuhr blutige Ernte ein. Sein Maul schnappte nach links und rechts, riss Halsschlagadern auf oder hinterließ tiefe Furchen in Armen und Beinen. Seine Pranken waren ebenso gefährlich. Die gewaltigen Klauen waren tödlich wie Dolche.
Zwei Männer standen noch als Framier den Platz betrat. 
Einer von beiden versuchte mit einer Lanze den Worgen anzugehen. Dieser packte die Lanze jedoch am Stiel, brach ihre Spitze ab, und rammte sie dem verdutzt drein schauenden Soldaten ins Bein, worauf dieser schreiend zusammen brach. Dann näherte sich die Bestie dem letzten Verbliebenen. 
Ein Federbusch auf dessen Kopf verriet seinen höheren Rang. 
Allerdings bekleckerte er sich nicht gerade mit Ruhm. Wimmernd stand er da, das Schwert noch immer in der Scheide steckend, machte er keinerlei Anstalten sich zu verteidigen.

Framier zögerte nicht. So schnell und zeitgleich so leise wie möglich eilte er von hinten auf den Worgen zu. Dieser schien ihn nicht zu bemerken da er vollauf mit seinem letzten Opfer beschäftigt war. Framier kam immer näher heran, das Schwert schlagbereit erhoben.

…to be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Evilslyn (2. September 2009)

„Armseelig, einfach nur Armseelig.“, dachte sich Flinnegar als er sein letztes Opfer zappelnd und röchelnd vor sich hängen sah. 
Zwar hatte er um seine körperliche Überlegenheit gewusst. Doch dieser Auftritt war erbärmlich gewesen. 
Die Männer hatten sich mehr gegenseitig behindert als sich ihm entgegenzustellen. Manche hatten wie Kinder nach ihren Müttern geschrien, von Angesicht zu Angesicht mit ihm, ihres nahen Todes gewahr. 
Doch dieser Geck, mit seinem Federbusch auf dem Kopf,  war mit Abstand der armseligste Wicht von allen.
Flinnegar konnte deutlich den leichten Ammoniakgeruch wahrnehmen, der aus seiner Hose wehte. Ekel stieg in Flinnegar auf. 
Er holte aus und brach dem Wimmernden mit einem einzigen Schlag das Genick. 

Um ein Haar hätte das Geräusch der berstenden Knochen, welches Flinnegar immer einen wohligen Schauer über den Rücken jagte, sein Leben gekostet.
Nur seinen geschärften Sinnen hatte er es zu verdanken, dass er die sich von hinten schnell nähernden Schritte hörte. 
Er ließ den schlaffen Körper fallen und sprang zur Seite. 
Wenngleich ihm diese schnelle Reaktion das Leben rettete, so reichte sie dennoch nicht um unverletzt zu bleiben. 
Brennender Schmerz durchzuckte seinen Arm, als die Klinge in seine Schulter fuhr.
Flinnegar fuhr herum. Welchen der Soldaten hatte er nur vergessen. Er war sich sicher gewesen den Federträger für den Schluss aufgespart zu haben.
Offenbar hatte er sich auch nicht geirrt. Statt eines Soldaten, sah er sich einem Mann gegenüber, der Zivilkleidung trug. 
Flinnegar blieb keine Zeit ihn genauer in Augenschein zu nehmen. Mit tödlicher Geschwindigkeit raste die Schwertklinge erneut auf ihn zu.
Gerade noch konnte er sich durch einen Sprung nach hinten retten. Er hörte das Sirren der Klinge als sie knapp vor seinem Gesicht durch die Luft schnitt. 
Er setzt zum Gegenangriff an, doch sein Gegenüber blockierte den Schlag mit der Klinge.
In den Augen des Mannes brannte purer Hass. Sein Gesicht war eine Fratze des Leides und der Wut. 
Diese Menschen. Obwohl Flinnegar erst seit kurzem diese Welt betreten hatte, verwunderten ihre Bewohner ihn zutiefst. 
In diesem Zivilisten schien mehr Kampfeswille, Mut und Kraft zu stecken, als in der gesamten Mannschaft die in ihrem eigenen Blut um sie herum lagen.
Der Mensch attackierte mit ungezügelter Wildheit. Hieb und Stach nach Flinnegar, sodass dieser gezwungen war, manche Attacken zu parieren statt ihnen auszuweichen. 
Zwar trug Flinnegar die für die Worgen typischen Ellbogenschilde, doch nicht jeder Schlag kam so dass er auch mit diesen parieren konnte.
Zwei Hiebe trafen seinen Unterarm und rissen tiefe Wunden bis auf den Knochen.
Nur seinem Worgenskelett verdankte er, dass es bei einer Fleischwunde blieb. Ein Mensch hätte seinen Arm verloren. 

Der Schmerz weckte tief im Innern von Flinnegar eine Kraft die trotz der generellen Wildheit der Worgen, nur dann aktiviert wurde, wenn ihr Leben in Gefahr geriet. 
Der Schmerz, die Überraschung über die heftigen Angriffe alles wurde wie weggewaschen.
Er badete in einem See der Stille, in der nur noch das Rauschen seines Blutes in seinen Ohren dröhnte. Für Flinnegar gab es nun kein zurück mehr. Er straffte seinen Körper und schnellte nach vorn.

Framiers Wut kannte keine Grenzen. Das Bild seiner bleichen Frau, brannte in seinem Herzen. Und der Worg vor ihm repräsentierte all jene die für ihren Tod verantwortlich waren.
Er würde Zahlen, mit Blut, mit seinem Leben.
Die wilde Bestie, die noch eben ein ganzes Regiment auseinander genommen hatte, wich unter der Inbrunst seiner Angriffe zurück. 
Trotz der tierischen Reflexe des Worgen, hatte er einige Treffer landen können, und dem Untier tiefe Wunden beigebracht, aus denen dickflüssiges Blut hervorquoll. 
Er würde ihn töten. 
Erst ihn, und dann das gesamte restliche Pack, falls es den Fehler machen sollte ihm unter die Augen zu treten.
Wie im Rausch ließ Framier sein Schwert auf die Kreatur niedergehen. Schritt um Schritt trieb er ihn vor sich her.

Gerade noch rechtzeitig bemerkte Framier die Veränderung in den Augen der Bestie. 
An die Stelle der Mordlust und Überheblichkeit, welche selbst während des Zurückweichens in des Worgen Augen zu lesen war, trat Wahnsinn.
Framier hatte keine Zeit auszuweichen als der Worg nicht mehr zurück wich, sondern seine Muskeln spannte und mit weit geöffnetem Rachen auf ihn zusprang. 
Wie in Zeitlupe sah er die blitzenden Zähne auf sich zukommen, und wählte die einzig verbliebene Möglichkeit. 
Er ließ sich nach hinten fallen, und stieß das Schwert mit aller Kraft nach vorn.

Die Klinge bohrte sich bis zum Heft in den Brustkorb des Worgen. Der massige Leib begrub Framier fast vollständig. 
Den Kopf der Bestie direkt neben dem seinen, konnte Framier deutlich hören wie der letzte Atemzug röchelnd den Lungen der sterbenden Kreatur entwich.
Ein kurzes Gefühl der Befriedigung durchströmte Framier. 
Doch, seinen brennenden Hass, reichte es nicht zu löschen. 

Halb schob er den Leichnam von sich, halb kroch er darunter hervor. 
Er trat den Worgen, in die Rippen und versucht ihn umzudrehen, um seine Waffe zurück zu holen. 
Schnell stellte er fest, dass der Körper zu schwer war und gab auf. Er spuckte auf den Worgen und schaute sich dann nach einer Alternative um. Neben all den Toten und Verletzten lag ein reichhaltiges Waffenarsenal herum. 

Eine Art aufgeregtes Kläffen ließ ihn aufsehen. 
Auf einem Dach ganz in der Nähe stand ein Worg. Die Laute die er von sich gab waren nicht schwer zu interpretieren. Er verkündete den Tod seines Artgenossen. 
Er rief das Rudel.

Framier bückte sich und hob eine kurzstiehlige Axt und einen Dolch von Boden auf.
Als er sich aufrichtete um den Worg zu erwarten, war dieser nicht mehr allein. Ein weiterer hatte sich zu ihm gesellt. 
„Kommt nur her! Kommt ihr Bestien! Ich nehme es auch mit euch beiden auf. Kommt her wenn ihr eurem flozerfressenen Freund Gesellschaft leisten wollt.“ Die durch sein Blut wallende Mischung von Adrenalin, und Endorphin, ließ ihn sich fühlen als könne er es mit der ganzen Welt aufnehmen. Angst hatte keinen Platz mehr in Framier.

Die Worgen machten jedoch keine Anstallten vom Dach herab zu steigen. Stattdessen legten sie ihre Köpfe in den Nacken und stießen ein langgezogenes Heulen aus, das weit über die Dächer der Stadt hallte. Etliche Wölfe stimmten in das heulen ein. 
Zu Framiers Überraschung auch hinter ihm. 
Ganz in der Nähe.

To be continued…

MfG
Eure Evi


----------



## Evilslyn (3. September 2009)

Framier stand in der Mitte des Platzes. Seine Kleidung war zerschlissen und an mehreren Stellen Blut getränkt. Teilweise von seinem Eigenen, welches noch immer aus der Wunde an seinem Bein trat, zum größeren Teil jedoch von dem des Worgen. Die Axt wog schwer in seiner Hand. Sein Bein hatte wieder zu pochen begonnen. 
Diesen Kampf hatte er gewonnen, doch seine Berserkerwut hatte seinen Muskeln einen hohen Tribut abverlangt. Langsam kroch Müdigkeit wie Säure in seine Gliedmaßen.
Doch er durfte nicht nachlassen, für Ellenora.
Vor seinem Inneren Augen sah er seine Tochter, wie sie aus tränengefüllten Augen zu ihm aufblickte, bevor sie im Nebel verschwand. Sie war so ein tapferes kleines Mädchen.
Innständig hoffte Framier, dass ihre Flucht in den Wald unbeobachtet geblieben war.
Er frage sich ob er wohl sein Versprechen ihr zu folgen, würde halten können.
Auf jeden Fall, würde er ihr Zeit verschaffen, auch wenn es sein Leben kosten sollte.
Er würde es teuer verkaufen.

Als das Heulen anhob, drehte sich Framier langsam um die eigene Achse. 
Sein Herz sank bei dem sich bietenden Anblick. 
Auf fast jedem Dach, der den Platz umstehenden Häuser, hatten Worgen Position bezogen.
Davon ausgenommen waren nur jene zwei Häuser die mittlerweile komplett in Flammen standen, und die Nacht in einen unheimlichen Schein tauchten.
Framier schloss die Augen und sprach ein kurzes Stoßgebet.
Dann öffnete er die Augen und straffte sich. Einige der Worgen waren von den Dächern gesprungen und kamen langsam näher.
Sollte sie nur kommen. Er war bereit. 
Für Lohenscheit.
Für Edina. 
Für Ellenora.


Arled war bester Laune an diesem Morgen. Müde zwar, denn er hatte die gesamte Nacht auf dem Dach zugebracht, aber glücklich. Heute war wieder Vollmondnacht. 
Sein Vater hatte ihn am Morgen zur Seite genommen, und für die Nacht ein besonderes Vorhaben angekündigt. Arled wusste zwar nicht worum es genau ging, doch doch er nahm an,  dass sein Vater ihm das Jagen beibringen wollte.
Wenn seine Prognosen stimmten, müsste Arled die erste Verwandlung bevorstehen. Zumindest die erste  an welche er sich am nächsten Morgen auch würde erinnern können.
Arled war mehr als gespannt. Und außerdem hegte er insgeheim die Hoffnung „Sie“ wiederzusehen.
Abgesehen von der Vorfreude auf ihr Erscheinen, gab es auch einige Fragen, die er mit ihr klären musste.

Die Stunden des Tages verstrichen quälend langsam. Arled machte einen ausgiebigen Spaziergang durch die Felder und Wiesen der Umgebung. Statte den Tieren eine Besuch ab. Spielte ein wenig am nahegelegenen Bachlauf. Doch egal was er tat, vor seinem Inneren Auge sah er immer wieder die Scheibe des Mondes, und das Gesicht der Frau in weiß. Nichts vermochte ihn zu zerstreuen, so wie es früher der Fall gewesen war.
Als er am frühen Nachmittag nach Hause kam, teilte ihm sein Vater mit, dass sie bald aufbrechen würden und er sich nicht mehr so weit vom Haus entfernen sollte. 
Arled war es nur recht. Wäre es nach ihm gegangen, er währe längst auf dem Weg gewesen.

„Na, wie fühlst du dich heute?“ Flugur brach das Schweigen als erstes, welches seit ihrem Aufbruch geherrscht hatte. 
„Naja, ich bin schon aufgeregt. Aber Angst habe ich keine. Ich versuche mir vorzustellen wie es wohl sein wird. Bisher habe ich die Verwandlung ja noch nicht bewusst erlebt. Tut es eigentlich weh?“ Obgleich Arled versuchte den starken Mann zu geben, kannte Flugur seinen Sohn gut genug um die Beunruhigung in der Stimme zu vernehmen.
„Nun ja, es sind nicht wirklich Schmerzen. Aber es ist, wie soll ich sagen, gewöhnungsbedürftig.“ 
„Gewöhnungsbedürftig, aha.“ Arled zog seine Augenbrauen nach oben, dann nickte er knapp und versank wieder in Gedanken.
Flugur konnte nur zu gut verstehen was nun in ihm vorging. Andererseits hatte Arled wenigstens ihn an seiner Seite, Flugur war allein auf sich gestellt gewesen, und er erinnerte sich nur sehr ungern zurück.

Nachdem sie circa eine halbe Stunde gelaufen waren, stellte Arled fest das sein Vater offenbar nicht den Weg einschlug der zu der kleinen Lichtung führte, auf der sie die letzte Vollmondnacht verbracht hatten. Auf seine Frage hin, wo sie denn hingingen, blieb sein Vater vage. Er sagte nur, dass er für diese Nacht eine bessere Stelle gefunden habe.

Nachdem sie noch fast eine Stunde unterwegs waren erreichten sie eine kleine Talsenke durch die ein Bach floss. Eingebettet zwischen sanften Hügeln, war das Tal mit üppiger Vegetation bewachsen. 
Sie schlugen ihr Lager direkt am Bach auf. 
Die Bäume, die ein kleines Wäldchen auf dem Hügel hinter ihnen  bildeten, reichten hier fast bis an den Bach herunter und schufen einen Windgeschützten bereich. 
Schon bald prasselte sein kleines Lagerfeuer. Arled hatte beim Holzsammeln einen Stock gefunden, den er wie so oft mit seinem Schnitzmesser bearbeitet, während sein Vater aus einem langen dünnen Ast und eine mitgebrachten Schnur eine Angel bastelte. 

„Glaubst du es gibt eine Chance auf Heilung für uns?“ Arled schaut überrascht auf.
„Woher soll ich denn das wissen?“, fragte Arled. „Ich weis nicht mal ob es eine Krankheit ist. Immerhin sterben wir doch nicht daran. Es ist  eher eine Art Fluch würde ich sagen. Wenigstens ist es nichts Schlimmes.“
„Na du bist gut. Wieso ist das nicht schlimmes?“ Flugur sah ihn verblüfft an.
„Nun ja, ich sehe das so. Wir werden stärker, schneller, bekommen schärfere Sinne. So laufen normal doch keine Krankheiten ab. Und die Nachteile, wie die ungezügelte Wut, bekommt man mit der Zeit ja auch in den Griff wie du sagst“ 
Über Flugurs Gesicht breitete sich ein Lächeln aus. Die Einfachheit und Unbeschwertheit mit der  Arled das Thema behandelte war erfrischend.
Welch gewaltige Willensstärke erforderlich war, den Trieben in seiner Worgenform nicht nachzugeben, würde er noch früh genug erfahren.
Und dieser Moment nahte unaufhaltsam. 
Der Himmel war bereits von der der Untergebenden Sonne in blasses Rosa getaucht.
„Wir werden sehn. Wir werden sehn.“ Murmelte er mehr zu sich selbst als an Arled.


----------



## Winipek (3. September 2009)

oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kein "to be continued" ?

Ich hoffe mal das war nur ein versehen. Ich wäre sonst todtraurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (3. September 2009)

to be continued... ^^

Also schocken muss man euch um hier mal Antworten zu bekommen. =)


----------



## marascha (3. September 2009)

wow das is ja wieder einmal spannend ....  bitte weiter machen .


----------



## Evilslyn (4. September 2009)

Als die Sonne kurz davor stand die Firmamentsbühne zu verlassen, und Platz für den Mond zu machen, waren Arled und Flugur gerade mit ihrem Abend essen fertig. 
Flugur hatte mit seiner selbst gemachten Angel zwei Weisenfische gefangen, die er mit Wildkräutern der Wiese in ein köstliches Mahl verwandelt hatte. 
&#8222;Ich bin papp satt.&#8220;, sagte Arled der nach hinten an einen Stein gelehnt saß und sich den Bauch tätschelte. 
&#8222;Das ist gut. Es wird es dir leichter machen.&#8220;, Flugur drehte seine Fischgräte in den Händen und pflückte letzte Fleischreste ab. 
&#8222;Denk immer daran, dein Körper ist auch in Worgenform der deine. Ich weis noch, bei meiner ersten bewussten Verwandlung, erschien mir die Art meines Denkens so fremd, dass ich glaubte im eigenen Körper verdrängt worden zu sein. Zur Randfigur degradiert worden zu sein, im eigenen selbst.&#8220;
Obwohl Arled wusste, dass sein Vater nur versuchte ihm Tipps zu geben, klang was er sagte doch sehr unnachvollziehbar. Natürlich war sein Körper, der seine, wessen denn sonst.

Wenn auch nur im Traum, hatte Arled immerhin schon einmal seine Worgenform erlebt. Und damals waren seine Gedanken genau so klar gewesen wie in seiner Menschenform.
&#8222;Ich werde es mir merken.&#8220;, versicherte er dennoch. &#8222;Außerdem bist du ja bei mir.&#8220;
&#8222;Also gut, Arled. Dann ist soweit alles gesagt. Gehen wir.&#8220;, entgegnete Flugur, während er schon dabei war sich zu erheben.
Arled und er liefen gemeinsam hinunter zum Bach. Im Dämmerlicht schlängelte er sich wie ein schwarzes Band durch die Landschaft. Fast lautlos bis auf ein leises gluckerndes Gurgeln.
Hunderte Grillen spielten der Nacht ihr Lied, und in dem nahen Wald konnte Arled einen Kauz rufen hören.
Unvermittelt fiel sanftes Licht über die Landschaft, und Arled der dessen Quelle suchte, entdeckte den Mond. Langsam erhob er sich am Horizont, und Arled war wie gebannt. Er schaute zu Flugur, und stellte fest das auch er die Scheibe betrachtete.

Ein Kribbeln lief durch Arleds Körper, während sich die Scheibe weiter und weiter enthüllte.
Das Kribbeln wurde stärker und stärker. Arled rieb erst aufgeregt seine Finger, dann ballte er seine Hände zu Fäusten. Das Warten dehnte sich zur Ewigkeit. 
Dann als die Kugel fast komplett war, schloss er die Augen, holte tief Luft. Er füllte seine Lungen bis sie zu zerbersten drohten; und öffnete die Augen. 

Da war er, der Vollmond. Rund und makellos. Das kribbeln der Erregung war zu einem Gefühl geworden als ob sein ganzer Körper vibrierte. 
In der Mitte seines Brustkorbs breitete sich ein Gefühl der Wärme aus, und verteilte sich mit jedem Herzschlag rasend schnell durch seinen Körper. 
Seine Hände und Füße wurden warm, immer wärmer. 
Arled hob seine Hände vor sich und beobachtete ungläubig was er sah.

Die Glieder seiner Hand, schienen wie im Zeitraffer zu wachsen. Die Finger wurden länger und länger. Die Knochen knackten in seinen Handflächen als die Handteller sich verbreiterten. 
Doch statt Schmerz, spürte Arled nur die pulsierende Wärme die ihn durchströmte. Genährte aus einer Art innerem Brunnen, in der Nähe seines Herzens.
Dann bemerkte er die Veränderung der Haare an seinen Armen. 
Sie hatten alle Farbe verloren. 
Leuchtend weis waren sie, schimmernd im Mondenschein. Und wuchsen. 
Doch wuchsen nicht nur die vorhandenen Haare in atemberaubender Geschwindigkeit, sondern überall aus seiner Haut brachen weitere hervor. 
Bald schon waren seine Hände und Finger von Fell überzogen.
Zwar konnte er, da er bekleidet war, es nicht sehen, doch spürte er deutlich, dass diese Veränderung auch am Rest seines Körpers ablief.
Er schaute nach unten, und stellte fest, dass die Spitzen seiner Schuhe zerrissen waren, und Klauen daraus hervor ragten. Klauen, an mit weißem Fell bedeckten Füßen.
Arled fühlte sich fantastisch. 

Im Augenwinkel konnte er seinen Vater erkennen. Auch er steckte mitten in der Verwandlung. 
Das Gefühl der Wärme in Arled pulsierte mittlerweile wie wild, und strömte nun auch an seinem Hals empor und füllte seinen Schädel. 
Als die Welle des Wohlbehagens in sein Hirn flutete, glaubte er fast um den Verstand zu kommen. Er legte den Kopf in den Nacken und stieß ein Heulen aus, während sich auch sein Kopf in den eines Worgen verwandelte, und die Verwandlung komplett machte.

Mit dem Ende des Heulens, endete auch das Gefühl der Wärme. Es ging nicht langsam zurück. Verschwand einfach von jetzt auf gleich und hinterließ eine Leere in Arled, wie er sie noch nie gekannt hatte. 
Schwer atmend stand er da. 
Grass, Wasser, Sand, Erde, der Wald, Tiere, er selbst... 
Die Intensität mit der die Gerüche in ihn drangen überwältigten Arled.

Wenn er ehrlich war, roch er nicht den Wald, er roch: 
Erde, Rinde, Harz, Nadeln, Hasen, Rehe, Wildscheine, sogar einige Wölfe konnte er ausmachen. 

Er war so beschäftigt mit den Gerüchen klar zu kommen, dass er erst jetzt des Lärms gewahr wurde welcher ihn umgab. Es waren die Grillen.
 Für ihn war es jedoch kein leises Lied, so wie er es noch vor kurzem empfunden hatte. Es war ein Crescendo sondergleich. Dröhnte auf ihn ein, und stach in seine Ohren. 

Als ihn etwas an der Schulter berührte schnappte er Instinktiv danach. 
Wären Flugurs Sinne nicht ebenso geschärft gewesen wie die seinen, er hätte wohl seine Klaue eingebüßt. 
Er konnte sie gerade noch zurück reißen, bevor Arleds Kiefer mit lautem Schnappen aufeinander schlugen.
&#8222;Ganz ruhig, mein Sohn.&#8220; Flugurs Stimme klang seltsam. Die Stimmebänder eines Worgen eigneten sich nicht wirklich für das Formen menschlicher Worte. Waren eher für das Heulen und Kläffen ausgelegt. 
Flugur stellte sich vor Arled, und legte seine großen Pranken auf Arleds Ohren. Trotz ihres grobschlächtigen Aussehens war er völlig sanft. 
Arled versuchte seinen Kopf wegzuziehen, doch Flugur hielt ihn fest.
&#8222;Schhhhh, schhhhh. Bleib ganz ruhig. Du musst deinem Hirn Zeit geben sich daran zu gewöhnen.&#8220;, so leise und beruhigend wie es ihm in seiner Gestallt möglich war, redete Flugur auf Arled ein. 
Arled hatte keine Probleme ihn auch mit zugehaltenen Ohren zu verstehen.
Langsam wurde die Lautstärke erträglicher, sein Verstand raste.

Geräusche, Gerüche, das wehen des Windes in seinem Fell, der Geschmack der Umgebung den er auf der Zunge spürte, alles rollte auf ihn ein. 
Doch immer besser konnte er sich wieder auf Einzelheiten konzentrieren. 
Es dauerte wohl nur wenige Minuten bis sein Vater die Pranken von seinen Ohren nehmen konnte, aber für Arled fühlte es sich an wie eine Ewigkeit.
Danach war das Zirpen der Grillen zwar noch  immer ein sehr lautes Geräusch, doch fühlte es sich nicht mehr an als würde sein Kopf zerspringen. 
Arled konnte es sogar völlig ausblenden, und wie sich ihm die Welt dann darstellte, überstieg alles was er erwartet hatte.
Er hörte Käfer die in seiner Umgebung durch das Gras liefern. Er hörte die Halme des Grases wenn der Wind durch sie strich. Konnte den Flügelschlag der Fledermäuse vernehmen die über dem Bach in den Mückenschwärmen jagten.

Dann hörte er das davon Preschen eines Rehs im nahen Wald, und war schon losgelaufen bevor er es selbst bemerkte. Mit atemberaubender Geschwindigkeit flog die Landschaft an ihm vorbei. Die durch seine Nüstern strömende Luft lieferten ihm tausende und abertausende Informationen über die Umgebung. Sein Ohren zuckten hin und her, sammelten Eindrücke, aber ohne das Geräusch des Rehs zu verlieren.

Plötzlich war Flugur an seiner Seite, jagte dahin. Der Gegenwind zerzauste sein Fell. 
&#8222;Bleib stehen! Arled!&#8220;, stieß er zwischen tiefen Atemzügen hervor.
Arled wollte, doch er konnte es nicht. 
Es gab Beute. Es gab Fleisch. 
In seinem Geist konnte er Bilder aufblitzen sehen, wie er seine Klauen in die Seite eines Rehs schlug. Wie er es zu Fall brachte und dann seine Fänge in dessen Hals grub. Er konnte förmlich den Geschmack des Blutes riechen und schmecken, so präsent war seine Vorstellung.
Oder war es eine Erinnerung. Es schien so real. 

Tiefer und tiefer in den Wald jagte Arled. Flugur ihm dicht auf den Fersen. 
Arleds Puls raste. Seine Atmung ging tief und gleichmäßig. Er fühlte sich nicht einmal erschöpft obwohl er in seiner menschlichen Gestallt, schon nach einem Bruchteil der Strecke die er zurück gelegt hatte, halbtot zu Boden gesunken wäre. 
Das Reh war nun nicht mehr weit entfernt. Arled konnte es riechen, und hören. Nur sehen konnte er es noch nicht.

Plötzlich stieß sein Bein gegen etwas. 
Er wollte es noch hochreißen doch was immer es war, womit er kollidiert war, er umschlang sein Bein, und riss ihn von den Füßen. Er streckte seine Pranken nach Vorn um den Sturz abzufangen, war jedoch zu schnell. Er Überschlug sich mehrmals, bevor sein Vorwärtsdrang unsanft von einem Baum gestoppt wurde.
Er schüttelte sich kurz und sprang wieder auf die Beine. 
Wütend blickte er sich nach der Stolperfalle um. 

Der Waldboden war eben. Nichts wies darauf hin worüber er gestürzt war. 
Nur Flugur stand schwer schnaufend da. 
&#8222;Meine Güte, Arled. Du hast mir keine andere Wahl gelassen. Hör mir doch zu.&#8220; 
Arled begriff. 
Flugur hatte ihn zu Fall gebracht. 
Flugur hatte seine Jagd behindert.
Flugur neidete ihm seine Beute.

Arled senkte den Kopf zog die Lefzen hoch und knurrte Flugur an. 
Es war ein drohendes Knurren, das aus den tiefen seines Bauches herauf stieg.
Das Reh war entkommen. Aber Flugur würde bezahlen.
Langsam nahm Arled Geschwindigkeit auf und rannte mit aufgerissenem Maul auf Flugur zu.

to be continued...

MfG
eure Evi


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Graaa! Machs ... doch... nicht... so.... Spannend!


----------



## Estler (4. September 2009)

das war ne fiese stelle um den teil zu beenden !^^ ein abschnitt besser als der andere^^


----------



## Evilslyn (7. September 2009)

Moos riss aus dem Boden, als Arled Geschwindigkeit aufnahm. Die Krallen an seinen Füßen gruben sich tief ins Erdreich, und gaben ihm perfekten Halt. Wie ein weißer Blitz schoss er dahin. Mit einem Sprung katapultierte er sich mit voller Kraft auf seinen Widersacher zu.
Er schien nicht abwehrbereit. Sein Fehler.

Kurz bevor Arled seine Klauen in ihn schlagen konnte, machte sein Gegenüber eine schnelle Seitwärtsbewegung. Arled, unfähig seinen Schwung noch umzulenken schoss ins Leere und brauchte einige Sekunden bevor er schlingernd zum stehen kam. 
Wütend fuhr er herum.
Nahm Maß, und stürmte erneut los. 
Die Wut brandete heftig in seinem Innern. 
Wie durch einen Schleier sah er den Anderen. 
Fast hatte er ihn erreicht.
Und wieder lief er ins Leere.

Mit einem wütenden Aufheulen schnappte er in die Richtung in die der Andere auswich, jedoch ins Nichts. Als er den Blick wieder nach Vorn richtete, ragte ein Baumstamm vor ihm auf. Um ein Haar wäre er damit kollidiert. 
Geistesgegenwärtig drückte er sich kräftig vom Boden ab, lenkte seine Kraft um, und schlug seine Klauen in die Rinde. 
Mit Hilfe seiner kräftigen Arme und dem Restschwung, schoss er förmlich den Baum hinauf und tauchte in die dichte Baumkrone ein. 
Die Blätter rauschten an seinem Kopf vorbei. 
Äste splitterten. 
Arled drückte sich vom Stamm ab, und sprang in die Krone eines benachbarten Baumes weiter. Dort klammerte er sich fest und verharrte regungslos.

Sein Widersacher stand gute zwanzig Meter unter ihm. Noch immer gut sichtbar auf der Lichtung. Arled konnte sehen wie seine Ohren hin und herzuckten, beim Versuch ihn auszumachen.
Im bestreben sich nicht durch Geräusche zu verraten, atmete Arled so flach es ihm möglich war.

Flugurs Sinne waren aufs Äußerste angespannt. 
Die Haare in seinem Nacken waren gesträubt.
Sein Puls raste. All seine Körperfunktionen standen auf kampfbereit.
Er war bereit diesen Emporkömmling zu töten.
Nur sein Verstand, hinderte ihn daran, den Baum hinaufzustürmen, und dieses Versteckspiel ein für alle Mal zu beenden. 
Es beleidigte Flugurs Sinne, dass dieser Worg da oben, offenbar davon ausging er könne sich vor ihm verbergen. 
Selbst wenn sein weißes Fell nicht wie ein Leuchtfeuer im Grün der Blätter zu sehen gewesen wäre, so hätte er ihn doch gerochen. Obgleich auf diese Distanz nicht einmal dies nötig gewesen wäre.
Flugur konnte sein Herz schlagen hören. 
Dieser Worg hatte es gewagt ihn anzugreifen. Dieser Worg… 

Nein! Es war nicht „dieser Worg“. 
Es war Arled. Sein Sohn. 
Flugur hatte seine Mühe gegen den Inneren Drang anzukämpfen, ihn einfach nur als Rivalen zu sehen. Angesichts dessen wie schwer er sich selbst damit tat, konnte er Arled schlecht einen Vorwurf daraus machen wie er sich verhielt. Immerhin war Arled mit dem Worgen Dasein nicht annähernd so vertraut wie er selbst. Die Intensität seiner Sinne und Empfindungen waren ihm völlig neu.

Ein Rauschen über ihm, riss ihn aus seinen Gedanken. 
Er spannte seine Muskeln an. Wollte zur Seite springen. Doch zu spät.

Mit voller Wucht traf Arleds massiger Körper auf seinen Rücken. Unter dem heftigen Aufprall knickten Flugurs Beine ein, und er schlug hart auf den Waldboden. 
Arled packte seine Arme und presste sie gegen seinen Oberkörper, so dass Flugur nichts zu tun vermochte, denn sich zu winden. 
Flugurs stieß ein schrilles Schmerzjaulen aus, als Arled seine Fänge in seine Schulter grub.
Wie Dolche fuhren sie ihm in die Haut. 
Der Schmerz ging tief. Tiefer und tiefer kroch er durch Flugurs Bewusstsein. 
Bis er in den Tiefen auf Resonanz stieß. 
Mit Urgewalt flammte Wut in Flugur auf, und verlieh ihm ungeahnte Kräfte. 
Mit einer Pranke fuhr er sich auf den Rücken, packte Arleds Nackenfell, der sich noch immer auf seinem Rücken hielt und grub seine Klauen tief ein.
Als er mit voller Kraft an ihm riss, spürte er wie sie in Arleds Fleisch drangen.
Wie Schaufeln bohrten sie sich in ihn, gaben Flugur den Halt den er benötigte.

Arled röhrte vor Schmerz, schien sich erst jedoch auf seinem Rücken halten zu können.
Noch einmal Riss Flugur mit aller Kraft. 
Und Arled verlor den Halt. Flog durch.
Dumpf wie ein Sack Mehl prallte er mit dem Rücken auf den bemoosten Waldboden.
Pfeifend entwich die Luft seinen Lungen.
Arleds und Flugurs Blicke trafen sich. 
Arleds Gesicht war eine verzerrte Maske der Wut.
Die erhobenen Lefzen gaben den Blick auf seine Zähne frei, rot gefärbt von Flugurs Blut.
Sein Augen zu dünnen Schlitzen zusammengezogen, blitzten golden. 
Purer Hass stand in ihnen.

Flugur spürte wie der Anblick seines Blutes die Mordlust in ihm zusätzlich anfachte.
Wie flüssiges Magma brodelte sie in ihm. Es kostete sein menschliches Ich fast mehr Energie dem inneren Drang nicht nachzugeben, denn es seine Arme kostete, den sich windenden Arled festzuhalten. 
„Hör mir zu! Arled! Lass den Unsinn! Ich bin es doch, Flugur!“
Falls seine Worte von Arled überhaupt wahrgenommen wurden, zeigte er es nicht.
Knurrend und sich windend versuchte er nach Flugur zu schnappen.
„Also gut, du lässt mir keine andere Wahl.“, raunte Flugur. 
Sein Kopf schnellte nach Vorn, und seine aufgerissenen Kiefer schlossen sich um Arleds Kehle.
Innerhalb weniger Augenblicke erschlaffte der sich windende Körper und lag völlig still.

To be continued…

MfG
Eure Evi


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

Und wieder ne fiese Stelle, um aufzuhören^^


----------



## Evilslyn (8. September 2009)

Arled lag völlig reglos. Sein Atem ging flach. 
Die Zähne seines Rivalen übten bedrohlichen Druck auf seine empfindliche Kehle aus.
Die noch eben in ihm wogende Kampfeslust, war versiegt.
Hatte sich von einer Sekunde auf die andere tief in seinem Innern verkrochen.
Ein jämmerliches Winseln entfuhr Arleds Kehle.
Er hatte verloren. War bereit sein Schicksal zu akzeptieren.
Sein Leben lag in den Händen des Siegers. 
Das Abnehmen des Adrenalins ins Arleds Blut, ließ seine Gedanken wieder flüssiger fließen.
Es traf ihn wie ein Schlag, und er wollte noch tiefer im Boden versinken, als es ob der Niederlage, eh schon sein Wunsch war.

Was machte er hier eigentlich. 
Der Andere, war sein Vater.
Er war Arled. 
Er aß gerne Braten mit Soße.
Oder einen Brotkanten, dick mit Wurst bestrichen.
Aber keine Rehe. 
Schon gar nicht wenn sie noch herum rannten.
Was war nur in ihn gefahren. 
Wenn er versuchte sich zurück zu erinnern, brodelte in ihm wieder die Wut. 
Beim Gedanken an Flugurs Unterbrechung seiner Hatz, entfuhr ihm unwillkürlich wieder ein leises Knurren. 
Flugurs Kiefer schlossen sich etwas fester um seine Kehle.
Arled verstummte.
Was war wenn Flugur sich ebenso in seiner Wut verloren hatte wie er selbst?
Was wenn dies die letzten Sekunden seines Lebens darstellte.
Hier irgendwo, verlassen im tiefsten Wald, vom eigenen Vater zerfetzt zu werden.
Arled empfand zum ersten Mal in Worgengestallt, Unbehagen.
Sein Körper reagierte sofort. 
Seine feinen Sinne konnte die Veränderung in seinem Schweiß wahrnehmen.
Offenbar konnte es Flugur auch, denn sein Biss lockerte sich.
Arled bewegte sich, was Flugur mit einem tiefen kehligen Knurren quittierte, worauf er wieder erstarrte.
Nun ließ Flugur endgültig von ihm ab. Lies sich zurück in fallen, und landete im Schneidersitz.
Arled setzt sich auch auf, und schüttelte seinen Kopf hin und her, wie um wieder klar zu werden.
„Es tut mir echt leid. Ich war irgendwie nicht recht bei mir…“, setzte Arled an.
„Schon Ok.“, schnitt ihm Flugur das Wort ab. „Ich hatte dir ja gesagt, dass es nicht leicht ist sich unter Kontrolle zu halten.“ Während er sprach, beäugte er Missmutig die Bisswunden die Arled bei seinem Rodeoritt auf seiner Schulter hinterlassen hatte.
Dreckreste die beim Kampf in die Wunde geraten waren entfernte er mit einigen Zungenschlägen.
„Willst du das nicht lieber verbinden?“, fragte Arled mit hochgezogener Augenbraue.
„Nicht nötig. Du weist selbst wie schnell unsere Wunden heilen. Ich glaube sogar, dass sie es sogar auf diese Art noch schneller tun“
Arled warf einen skeptischen Blick auf die Wunde. Speichelreste glänzten im Fell, der Blutfluss war jedoch zum erliegen gekommen.
Es gab offenbar noch mehr, als das Klarkommen mit der Wut, was Arled für sein Worgen Dasein zu lernen hatte.

Arleds Rücken brannte, wo Flugur ihn gepackt hatte um ihn von seinem Rücken zu reißen, doch er ansonsten fühlte er sich hervorragend.
Nun, da die Rangfolge auch für sein tierisches Ich geklärt war, fiel Arled vieles leichter.
Sie rannten gemeinsam durch den Wald und Flugur gab die Richtung vor.
Wenn Arled eine Fährte aufnahm, überließ er Flugur die Entscheidung ob sie ihr folgten oder nicht.
Und selbst als Arled den relativ frischen Kadaver eines Hirsches fand, der für seine Sinne köstlichen Duft verbreitete, reichte ein Kommando Flugurs um den Kadaver hinter sich zu lassen, ohne sich auch nur einmal umzusehen.

Arled wurde bald klar, dass Flugur offenbar ein Ziel anstrebte. 
Obgleich auf ihrer Route abseits der Wege, für einen Menschen wohl jeder Baum dem anderen geglichen hätte, sog Arled mannigfaltig Informationen in sich auf. Er erkannte nicht nur, dass sie in die immer gleiche Richtung unterwegs waren, sondern hätte mit verbundenen Augen zurück gefunden. Die Geruchsspuren der Wildtiere, welche vor kurzem erst seinen Weg gekreuzt hatten, waren so intensiv, dass er sie fast visuell wahrnahm.
Frische Spuren weckten Farberinnerungen. Farben, wie Rot, Gelb, und Orange blitzten in seinem Verstand auf und schienen sein tatsächliches Sehen zu überlagern.
Ältere Spuren wirkten Lila, Ocker und die schwächsten schließlich Erdfarben. 

Schon eine halbe Stunde bevor sie aus dem Wald in die sanft gewellte Hügellandschaft hinaus traten, hatte Arled die Tiere gewittert. Erregt zuckte seine Nase von Links nach Rechts. 
Speichel floss in seinem Maul zusammen. Auch Flugur stand witternd da und überblickte das Panorama.

In einer einige Kilometer entfernten Talsenke, lag ein kleines Dorf. Die Schornsteine einiger Häuser rauchten, und gedämpftes Licht schien noch aus vereinzelten Fenstern.
Auf dem sich in sanften Hügeln dahin wellenden Land, welches zwischen dem Ort und Arled erstreckte, wuchsen üppige Wiesen. Wie ein Flickwerkteppich waren sie in Weiden unterteilt, auf denen ein buntes Allerlei an Tieren herum stand.
Kühe auf der einen, die wiederkäuend herumlagen, oder direkt im stehen schliefen. Auf der anderen Ziegen, welchen kleine Glöckchen um den Hals trugen die bei jedem ihrer Schritte leise schellten. Etwas weiter entfernt witterte Arled auch Pferde.
Doch was seine Aufmerksamkeit am meisten fesselte, war ein ihm äußerst vertrauter Geruch.
Der Geruch nach Schafen, ihren Schafen.

War es denn möglich, dass sie die gesamte Strecke, die immerhin ein halber Tagesmarsch gewesen war, in so kurzer Zeit, noch dazu quer durch den Wald zurück gelegt hatten? 
Und was machten sie hier? Flugur wollte wohl kaum auf der eigenen Weide jagen, oder einem seiner Nachbarn die Tiere reißen. 
Warum also hatte er sie hierher geführt.
Arled wollte Flugur gerade zu Rede stellen, da setzte er sich bereits wieder in Bewegung.

Im vollen Lauf preschten sie dahin. Der vertraute Geruch ihrer Schafe wurde immer stärker.
In Arled meldete sich wieder der Hunger. 
Wenn er sich auch nicht erschöpft fühlte, so hatte der Weg doch an seinen Energiereserven gezehrt, die nun aufgefüllt werden wollten.
„Wo willst du den hin?“, stieß er zwischen zwei Atemzügen hervor, als er zu Flugur aufgeschlossen hatte.
„Das wirst du gleich sehen.“, gab dieser zurück ohne langsamer zu werden.

Arled roch es bevor er es sah. 
Er hatte geahnt dass Flugur zu ihren eigenen Schafen unterwegs war.
Unentwegt war der Geruch stärker geworden. Die Umgebung vertrauter.
Nun waren sie angekommen, ganz so wie Arled es erwartet hatte.
Zumindest fast so.
Das Flugur an Esmeraldas Weide halten würde, wäre ihm nie in den Sinn gekommen. 


To be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Evilslyn (9. September 2009)

Der Tag, war ein Tag.
 Ja, ein nicht besonders schöner Tag. 
Aber auch kein besonders schlimmer Tag.
Ein Tag wie viele zuvor. 
Ein Tag wie noch viele kommen würden.
Ein Tag mit Sonne.
Ein Tag ohne Regen. 
Ein Tag mit saftigem Gras.
Ein Tag mit Schatten unter ihrem Baum.
Ein Tag wie Esmeralda sie häufig erlebte, und wieder vergaß.
In letzter Zeit vergaß sie generell recht viel.
Sie verbrachte ihre Tage damit auf ihren Arled zu warten.
Der sich aber aus irgendeinem Grund nicht mehr sehen ließ.

So hing sie des Abends häufig ihren trübsinnigen Gedanken nach. 
Äste hier einen Halm, dort ein Blatt, aber ohne Arled war alles fad.
Noch dazu stand heute der Vollmond am Himmel und tauchte die Welt in ein Zwielicht, welches ihren eh schon leichten Schlaf zu einem Ding der Unmöglichkeit machte.
Sie wusste nicht wie lange sie so noch durchhalten konnte.
Es war einfach zum verzweifeln.
Wie so oft, schloss sie die Augen und dachte an bessere Zeiten.
Daran wie sie Arled das erste Mal gesehen hatte. Wie sie gespielt hatten.
Wie er ihr das Fell gekrault hatte. Und an sein Lachen, wenn sie ihn mit ihrer Nase angestupst hatte.
Ihre Erinnerungen an diese Zeit waren so ganz anders als jene an den Alltagstrott. 
Wenn sie sich nur genug konzentrierte, glaubte sie fast Arleds Lachen zu hören.
Fast kam es ihr so vor als könne sie ihn sogar riechen.

Esmeraldas Augen klappten auf wie Schwingtüren.
Ihre halbschlafartige Erinnerung an Gerüche, hatte sie wohl auch in Wirklichkeit tief die Luft in ihre Lungen saugen lassen. 
Doch was ihre Sinne ihr vermittelten, riss die angenehmen Erinnerungen an Arled hinfort.
Adrenalin schoss in ihre Adern und schärfte zusätzlich ihre Wahrnehmung.
In der Luft lag ein schwerer Geruch. Ein Geruch der Esmeraldas Urinstinkte ansprach.
Angst kroch durch Esmeralda wie zäher Kleister.
Machte es schwer zu denken. Machte es schwer sich zu bewegen.
Gänsehaut lief ihr in Schüben über die Haut.
Leise blökte sie und ging rückwärts, bis sie mit ihrem massigen Hinterteil an ihren Baum stieß. 
Leider fühlte sich diesmal kein Gefühl der Sicherheit, wie es so oft gewesen war, wenn sie bei Regen unter seinen Ästen Schutz gesucht hatte.

Irgendetwas war da draußen. 
Und es kam näher, daran bestand kein Zweifel.
Der Geruch war immer deutlicher zu vernehmen.
Unter dem wilden schweren Geruch konnte Esmeralda einen zweiten ausmachen, metallisch, süß, der Geruch von Blut.
Das durfte doch alles nicht wahr sein. 
Kein Schlaf! Kein Arled! Keine extra Löwenzahnration, wie er sie ihr immer gepflückt hatte. Seit Wochen! Und jetzt auch noch das! 
Esmeralda legte sich auf den Boden und zog den Kopf ein. 
Versuchte ein Busch zu sein. 
Ein Strauch. 
Irgendetwas nur nicht sie selbst.

Ihr Blick zuckte hin und her. 
Die Geräusche der Tiere auf den Nachbarweiden bestätigten ihre schlimmsten Befürchtungen. Warnrufe, Schnauben und Getrampel ertönte ringsum.
Ihr Herz pochte so schnell, dass sie schon glaubte es müsse gleich zerspringen.
Dann hörte sie etwas an der Tür ihres Gatters. 
Sie riss den Kopf in die Richtung, und erstarrte.
Wie gigantische Glühwürmchen schwebten goldene Punkte in der Luft.
 Auch wenn Esmeralda nicht unbedingt die klügste war, sie wusste dass dies keine Glühwürmchen waren. 
Auch wer so behütet wie sie aufwuchs, erkannte Raubtieraugen wenn sie auf ihn blickten.

Das war zu viel. 
Sie blökte ein letztes trotziges Blöken, zog den Kopf ein, und harrte der unausweichlichen Dinge die da kommen würden.
In ihren Gedanken träumte sie sich zu Arled.
Und ihr war fast, als läge sein Geruch noch immer, zart wie eine Ahnung in der Luft.

To be continued…

MfG
Eure Evi


----------



## Evilslyn (10. September 2009)

Der Adler segelte fast lautlos auf ausgebreiteten Schwingen, durch die kühle Abendluft. Unter ihm floss das Land dahin, wie eine Momentaufnahme der See.
Nur das die Wellen hier, statt der weißen Schaumkronen, Wälder auf ihren Rücken trugen.
Der beißende Geruch von Rauch stach nun viel deutlicher in seiner Nase. 
In einer Talsenke unter sich konnte er eine kleine Siedlung ausmachen. Mehrer Häuser standen in Brand, und tauchten den Ort in orange roten Feuerschein.
Dicker schwarzer Rauch stieg auf, und zog weit ins Land hinein.
Der Adler tauchte in einen warmen Aufwind, der durch die Feuer bedingt war ein, und stieg in kreisenden Bahnen höher, während er das treiben im Ort beobachtete.
Überall liefen Menschen herum. Die meisten schienen auf der Flucht. Waren unbewaffnet und versuchten den Ort zu verlassen.
Doch der Adler machte auch andere Gestalten aus. Halb Mensch halb Wolf, die unter den Flüchtlingen grausame Ernte hielten. 
Er sah wie sie manche Flüchtenden anfielen und zerrissen. Andere sammelten sie ein und brachten sie zum Dorfplatz. Dort trieben sie die Gefangenen zusammen.
Es musste ein regelrechtes Massaker auf dem Platz stattgefunden haben.
Überall lagen Leichen und Sterbende herum. Blut tränkte die Erde.

Framier fühlte sich elend. Was hatte er nur getan. 
Seine Gedanken waren bei Ellenora. Seiner kleinen Tochter, die gerade Ängste ausstehen musste, wie er es sich gar nicht ausmalen wollte. Ganz allein; im Wald; in der Mitte der Nacht. Immer wieder gellten verzweifelte Schmerzensschreie auf, um unvermittelt zu verstummen. 
Andererseits hoffte er auch dass dem so war, denn es bedeutete dass sie nicht diesen Bestien in die Hände gefallen, oder gar tot war.
Warum nur war er ihr nicht gefolgt, nachdem er sich von Edinas Tod überzeugt hatte?
Hatte er wirklich geglaubt diese Bestien besiegen zu können? 
Die Wut hatte ihn blind gemacht. 
Bis er durch einen einzigen gezielten Schlag auf den Hinterkopf überwältigt wurde, hatte er gar geglaubt es mit den fünf Worgen aufnehmen zu können, die ihn umringt hatten. 
Nun war seine Zuversicht gebrochen.

Die Worgen hatten ganze Arbeit geleistet. 
Die Stadtwache lag tot oder im sterben. Die im Schlaf überraschten Dorfbewohner hatten nie die Chance gehabt einen Widerstand zu organisieren. 
Wie Schafe waren sie vom Lärm aus ihren Häusern gelockt worden, und konnte wie eben jene auch gefangen und zur Schlachtbank geführt werden. 
Wer sich zur Wehr setzte, bezahlte an Ort und Stelle mit dem Leben.

Die Gruppe von Gefangenen hatte schnell erkannt, dass es kein Entkommen aus dem Ring der Worgen gab. 
Der junge Marl hatte es versucht. Ein Freund von Ellenora. 
Er hatte geglaubt in einem Moment der Unachtsamkeit in eine Seitengasse verschwinden zu können. Nun lag er mit gebrochenen Beinen auf der Erde. Seine lauthalsen Schreie die er gellend ausgestoßen hatte, waren zu einem schwachen Wimmern abgeflaut. Schweiß stand auf seiner Stirn, und seine Augen waren nach oben gedreht, so dass nur mehr das weiße zu sehen war. Der Schmerz hatte ihm seines klaren Verstandes beraubt. Sein Zwilling Karl, kauerte so nah es ihm die Worgen gestatteten in seiner Nähe und redete besänftigend auf ihn ein.

Danach hatte es keiner mehr gewagt, auch nur den Anschein zu erwecken, an Flucht zu denken. Was nicht hieß das es keiner Tat. Framiers Verstand raste. 
Stellte Möglichkeiten zur Flucht auf und verwarf sie wieder. 
So sehr er auch grübelte, er fand keinen Ausweg.

Framier wurde aus seinen Gedanken gerissen, als plötzlich irgendwo im Dorf ein Heulen ertönte, und Unruhe in die Reihen der Worgen kam. Erwartungsvoll blickten sie in die Herkunftsrichtung des Heulens, und nach kurzer Zeit war klar warum.

Aus dem Dunkel einer etwas breiteren Gasse, in der an Markttagen die Stände der Händler aufgestellt waren, traten zwei Worgen ins Licht. Sie flankierten einen dritten Worg, der etwas nach hinten versetzt in ihrer Mitte schritt. 
Framier erkannte sofort, dies war der Anführer der Worgen. 
Von seiner Statur her, war er sogar für einen Worgen stämmig. 
Sein Gesicht, mit Stammeszeichnungen in erdigem Rot und Gelb verziert. Die Schilde, welche die Worgen mit Lederbändern an ihren Ellbogen trugen, waren bei ihm von viel besserer Qualität denn bei seinen Artgenossen. Auch sie wiesen die Rot Gelben Stammesfarben auf. Auf seinem Rücken trug er einen gewaltigen Beidhänder, der bei einem Menschen auf dem Boden geschliffen hätte.
Dennoch bewegte er sich mit einer tödlichen Anmut als würde er das Gewicht gar nicht spüren.

Die umherstehenden Worgen sanken bei seinem erscheinen, wie ein Mann auf ihr Knie nieder, und beugten ihre Häupter.
Nun waren auch Framiers letzte Zweifel ausgeräumt. 
Dieser Worg musste Gamrei sein.

Ein Plan keimte in ihm auf. Er hatte kaum Erfolgsaussichten, doch erlaubte er sich zu hoffen.
Wenn er es schaffen konnte den Anführer zu erschlagen. Wenn er den richtigen Moment abpassen konnte. Vielleicht könnte es dann eine Chance geben zu überleben.
Das strenge Hirachiesystem der Worgen, könnte ihm durch einen Mord am Anführer, Respekt verschaffen, oder ihn eventuell sogar dessen Platz einnehmen lassen.
Es war unwahrscheinlich, dass sie ihn nicht an Ort und Stelle dafür zerreißen würden, aber Framier war bereit nach jedem Strohhalm zu greifen.
Sein suchender Blick wanderte umher, doch obwohl der Platz voller Waffen lag, so hatten die Worgen doch den Bereich der Gefangenen von selbigen geräumt.

Gerade als er aufgeben wollte, sah er es.
Fast unsichtbar, da von unvorsichtigen Füße nahezu vollständig im Matsch versenkt, sah Framier den Leder umwickelten Griff des Dolches, den er bei seiner Gefangennahme verloren hatte.
Langsam, um keinen Verdacht zu erwecken, näherte er sich der Stelle, und stellte einen Fuß auf den Griff.
Zuversicht keimte in ihm auf. 
Vielleicht war doch noch nicht alles verloren.  

to be continued...

MfG
eure Evi


----------



## Winipek (11. September 2009)

Seeehr spannend und ich freu mich immer, wenn ich seh das Du erneut etwas dazu geschrieben hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (11. September 2009)

Gamrei ließ seinen Blick über die Verwüstung gleiten, die seine Schergen angerichtet hatten und wirkte zufrieden. Als er die Gefangenen traf, drängten diese sich eng zusammen, ob der Boshaftigkeit die darin lag. Mit einem Satz sprang er auf die Brunnenumrandung, was ihm übersicht verschaffte, und ihn für alle gut sichtbar machte.

„Rudel, hört mich!“, hob er an. 
„Ihr habt gute Arbeit geleistet! Wir wurden von Arugal gerufen, um diese Welt zu retten.
 Wir kamen ohne Bedingungen zu stellen! Doch wie ihr wisst, wurde meine Ehre schon bei unserer Ersten Begegnung mit diesen Menschen“ – er spuckte das Wort förmlich aus – „beschmutzt.“ 
Mehrere Worgen brachten ihren Unmut zum Ausdruck. Als das Geheule, und Gekläffe wieder abflaute setzte Gamrei seine Ansprache fort. 
„Durch euren beherzten Einsatz haben wir klargestellt, dass diese Behandlung von uns nicht hingenommen werden wird. Die Worgen des Clans der Blutfänge werden sich niemals wie Schoßhündchen fügen!“ 
Zustimmender Jubel brandete durch die Reihen der Worgen.
„Hier und heute, werden wir diesen Emporkömmlingen ein Mahnmal setzen, das sie nicht werden ignorieren können! Wir könnten ihnen das Leben nehmen, doch ich denke es wird besser sein, ihnen etwas zu schenken! Etwas, das die Grenze zwischen ihnen und uns, die sie ja so viel besser macht als uns, für immer verwischen wird!“ Nach seinen letzten Worten zog er seine Lefzen zurück und entblößte seine Reißzähne.

Unter johlenden Zustimmungsbekundungen von Seiten seiner Gefolgsmänner, sprang Gamrei vom Rand des Brunnens und schritt langsam auf die Gruppe Gefangener zu. 
Die verängstigten Bewohner Lohenscheits drängten sich dich zusammen, wie eine Herde Vieh. Die Augen weit aufgerissen, folgten sie jeder Bewegung Gamreis.

Einzig Karl, der dem noch immer vor sich hinwimmernden Marl Beistand leistete, und Framier, der seinen Platz auf dem Dolch um keinen Preis verlassen wollte, befanden sich etwas abseits der Gruppe. Gamreis Blick entdeckte den dasitzenden Jungen, und fixierte ihn.
Karl schien das Näherkommen des Worgen nicht zu bemerken. 

Erst als Gamrei  direkt neben ihm stand Blickte er auf. 
Seine Augen waren Tränenunterlaufen und rot. Das Wimmern Marls war fast völlig verstummt. Offenbar hatte sich sein Verstand in eine Welt zurück gezogen, in der Schmerz keine Rolle mehr spielte.

„Ahhhhrg!“, mit dem plötzlichen Schrei, der sich Karls Kehle entrang, hatte niemand gerechnet. Er schnellte aus seiner Sitzposition nach oben und stürzte sich auf Gamrei.
Sprang ihn an, und deckte ihn mit Schlägen und Tritten ein.
„Ihr Monster! Was habt ihr meinem Bruder angetan! Ich hasse euch! Stirb!“, mit aller Kraft Schlug er auf den Brustkorb Gamreis ein, trat zu und schnaubte vor Wut.
Gamrei blieb sichtlich unbeeindruckt. 
Keiner der umstehenden Worgen sah es als nötig an Gamrei zu schützen. Nicht einmal sein bösartiges Grinsen verlor Gamrei, als er auf den verzweifelten Jungen herabsah. 
Nachdem er Karls Angriffe einige Sekunden beobachtet hatte, packte er ihn plötzlich am Hals, und hob ihn auf Augenhöhe vor sich. 
Karl wedelte wie ihm Rausch noch immer mit seinen Armen, schlug auf den Arm des Worgen ein, und versuchte nach ihm zu treten. Erst als Gamrei sein Gesicht ganz nah vor das seine hielt, und ihm mit seinen goldenen Augen direkt in seine Seele zu blicken schien, erschlaffte Karl.
„Na mein kleiner? So viel Wut?“, sein hämisches Grinsen wurde noch ausgeprägter. „Was würdest du davon, halten wenn ich deinen Bruder wieder gesund machen würde?“ 
Karls Verwünschungen und Todesdrohungen verstummten. 
Seine Augen wurden groß und er starrte Gamrei verblüfft an.
„G..g..geht das denn?“, kindliche Hoffnung lag in seiner Stimme.
„Aber sicher geht das.“, Gamreis Stimme hatte einen weichen fast schon freundlichen Klang angenommen. 

Sein Minenspiel erzählte eine andere Geschichte, die Framier einen Schauder über den Rücken jagte. Im Gesicht des Worgen machte sich eine fast unheimlich Vorfreude bemerkbar.
„Wenn du versprichst brav zu sein, zeigt ich es dir, okay?“ 
Immer noch in Gamreis Griff hängend, wanderten Karls Augen zu seinem Bruder. Lange würde er nicht mehr auf dieser Erde verweilen wenn er keine Hilfe bekam. 
Das konnte auch ein medizinischer Laie wie Karl unschwer erkennen.
Er schaute zurück zu Gamrei, schniefte und nickte.

Fast schon behutsam stellte Gamrei den Jungen auf dem Boden ab. 
Beide gingen auf den daliegenden Marl zu. Gamrei ließ sich neben ihm auf seine Knie nieder, und beäugte Marl eingehend. Karl stand auf Marls anderer Seite und schaute hoffnungsvoll zu. Gamrei setzte zu einem Singsang an und bewegte seine Hände auf mystisch wirkende Weise über dem Jungenkörper hin und her. 

Die Gruppe der Gefangenen schaute mit angehaltenem Atem zu. War es wirklich möglich das dieser Worg Marl heilen würde? 

Framier hatte das Gefühl der Einzige zu sein der die Scharade durchschaute. Er ließ sich nicht blenden. Es entging seinen wachsamen Augen mitnichten, dass sich der Kreis der Worgen um die Gefangenen immer weiter schloss. Wenn für viele Gamreis Hände den Mittelpunkt ihrer Aufmerksamkeit darstellten, so interessierte Framier sich mehr für seine Ohren. 
Von der Jagd wusste Framier, das bei Wolfrudeln nur ein geringer Teil der Kommunikation über Laute verlief. Viel mehr Informationen wurden über Körperhaltungen, Ohrenstellungen und Gerüche mitgeteilt. Und eben dies schien hier gerade stattzufinden.

Gamrei brachte seine Schachfiguren in Stellung. Alles was er mit seinen Händen tat, war nur Hokuspokus. Framier wusste, er musste bald handeln, sonst wäre es zu spät. Soviel stand fest.

Der kleine Junge schaute ihm mit großen Augen dabei zu wie er seine Hände über dem Körper seines Bruders kreisen ließ. Völlig ernst rezitierte er alte Ferse in der Sprache der Worgen, und musste sich innerlich selbst loben. 
Er fand sich extrem überzeugend.
Obgleich er nur Abzählreime aus seiner Jugend herunter betete, tat er es in jenem Singsang, wie er es bei echten Schamanen des Stammes gehört hatte. Und das alles während er seine Männer nur mithilfe seiner Ohren koordinieren musste. Er war eben nicht umsonst der Alphaworg. 

„Wirkt denn der Zauber schon?“, fragte der kleine Junge erwartungsvoll. „Könnt ihr ihn retten?“ 
Gamrei unterbrach sein Ritual und schaute auf. 
Als sein Blick den des Jungen traf, konnte er sehen wie die Erkenntnis in die Augen des Jungen trat. Er wusste nicht, ob er es in seinen Augen gesehen hatte, oder an dem hämischen Grinsen, welches er nicht mehr zu unterdrücken in der Lage war.
Doch das spielte keine Rolle mehr. Seine Worgen waren in Position. Es war Zeit seinen Plan für Lohenscheit in die Tat umzusetzen. 

„Tja mein kleiner, der Zauber wird wirken. Allerdings werde ich erst jetzt damit beginnen.“ Dann zuckte sein Kopf nach unten und seine Zähne gruben sich in Marls Schulter.
Karl blieb keine Zeit zu reagieren. Unbemerkt hatte ein Worg hinter ihm Position bezogen, der ihn im Moment von Gamreis Attacke nach oben riss, und seinerseits die Zähne in seine Schulter trieb. 
Karls Schmerzensschrei verlor sich in dem losbrechenden Chaos, als sich sämtliche Worgen gleichzeitig, auf die völlig geschockten Gefangenen losstürzten.

To be continued…

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Estler (11. September 2009)

mehr! *sabber*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marascha (12. September 2009)

MEHR BITTE MEHR ..... tollste geschichte die ich zeit langen gelesen habe


----------



## Bandos (14. September 2009)

das ist echt die packendsde geschichte neben verlorene Wege und heldentum! da muss ich dir echt ein lob aussprechen evi, die geschichte packt mich sogar mehr als die beiden ebend genannten zusammen!

bitte schreib bald weiter!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (14. September 2009)

Es war ein wundervoller Tag. Die Sonne prangte am blauen Himmel, tauchte den Tag in ihr helles Licht. Bienen summten zwischen dem reichhaltigen Angebot an Blütenkelchen umher, und stritten mit den Schmetterlingen um den Nektar. Die zwitschernden Vögel untermahlten die Situation mit ihren Liedern. 
Arlando saß zufrieden pfeifend auf seinem Kutschbock, und hielt die Zügel locker in Händen. Seine Mulies trotteten gemächlichen Schrittes dahin, dankbar das Tempo selbst bestimmen zu können. 
Hinter ihm, auf der Ladefläche türmten sich allerlei Güter. 
Die Jahre hatten ihn gelehrt, dass man als fahrender Händler für alle Kundenwünsche gewappnet sein musste. So war sein Angebot stetig angewachsen. Da waren Holzschemel, Messersets, Netze, Nähgarn, Stoffe, Felle, kunstvoll gestaltete Truhen zum Aufbewahren von Wertsachen -mit den neusten Schlössern versehen &#8211; Gnomenarbeit versteht sich. 
Ebenso eine große Auswahl an Waffen. Von Schwertern, Äxten, Dolchen über Bögen und Pfeilen, zu Wurfäxten und -Messern. Aber auch Werkzeuge wie Hämmer, Dreschflegel, Sägen, Scheren. 
Von den Außenseiten seines Wagens hingen Töpfe, Pfannen, und Krüge herab welche bei jeder Bodenwelle gegeneinander klirrten, und sein Ankommen schon frühzeitig ankündigten. 

So taten sie es auch, als er die Tore von Lohenscheit passierte. Der erwartete Strom von Menschen, welche für Gewöhnlich seinen Wagen umringten und nach der neusten Ware schaute, blieb aus. 
Er traf auch auf dem Weg zum Dorfplatz auf nur wenige Passanten. Wenn er sie freundlich grüßte, senkten sie nach knappem Nicken ihre Köpfe, und gingen weiter ihrer Arbeit nach. 
Als Arlando seinen angestammten Platz erreicht hatte, begann er seinen Wagen abzuladen, und seine Verkaufstische aufzustellen. 
Spätestens jetzt, hätte er einen Kundenauflauf erwartet, denn wenn er auch versuchte ein breit gefächertes Sortiment feil zu bieten, so war doch bekannt, dass er die Ware nicht in unbegrenzter Anzahl zur Verfügung hatte. Was bedeutete, dass meist schon beim Abladen, heftige Diskussionen um seine Ware entbrannten, die nicht selten sogar in Schlägereien endeten. 
Doch heute war offenbar nicht sein Tag. Die Passanten schienen so in ihre eigenen Gedanken versunken, dass sie ihn gar nicht bemerkten. Wenn er dann, in bester Markschreiermanier, versuchte ihre Aufmerksamkeit mit einem Spruch auf sich zu lenken, schraken sie sogar zusammen, und gingen nur noch schneller vorbei.

Nach drei Stunden hatte er gerade einmal ein Topf und zwei Messer verkauft. 
Das war mehr als bescheiden. 
Da sich keine Veränderung abzeichnete, beschloss Arlando heute seinen Laden früher als geplant zu schließen. Er räumte die Tische ab. Verstaute alles wieder auf seinem Wagen, und parkte diesen dann neben dem Wirtshaus &#8222;Zum durstigen  Wanderer&#8220;. Die Mulis gab er in die Obhut des Stallburschen und warf ihm zwei Silberstücke aus seinem Beutel zu, die jener mit breitem Grinsen in einer Tasche seiner dreckigen Hosen verschwinden ließ.
Arlando hoffte, dass er sich dafür gut um die Tiere kümmern würde, auch wenn diese sich bockig gegeben hatten. Silber, so wusste Arlando, war das beste Motivationsmittel für junge Burschen wie diesen.

Als Arlando den Schankraum betrat, schlug ihm abgestandene Luft entgegen. Schaler Tabakqualm vom Vorabend, vermischt mit dem Geruch nach Bier und Wein, in jedweder Ausführung. Der verheißungsvolle Duft der den Fässern entströmte, die vergorenen Reste die auf Boden und Bar klebten, sowie die Ausdünstungen der Trinker selbst.
Arlando fühlte sich sofort heimisch. Genau so mochte er es am liebsten. 

Er ging zum Tresen, hinter dem der Wirt des Hauses gerade dabei war die Humpen auszuspülen. 
Der Wirt, ein Fassrunder Gesell, mit dickem Schnauzbart, und roter Trinkernase, hatte bei Arlandos eintreten aufgeschaut, und schien noch nicht recht zu wissen was er von dessen eintreten halten sollte. 
Als Arlando jedoch in den Beutel an seiner Seite griff und kurz darauf ein blitzendes Silberstück auf den Tresen legte, gefolgt von der Bitte nach einem Humpen Bier, zeigte sich unter dem Schnauzer ein breites Grinsen.
Das erste Bier trank Arlando schweigend mit nur zwei Zügen leer, und bestellte Nachschub. 
Wenn er hier schon nicht richtig seine Waren absetzten konnte, würde er sich wenigstens einen anständigen Rausch gönnen.

&#8222;Was führt euch in diese Gegend? Ihr seid Händler, was?&#8220;, brach der Wirt das Schweigen als Arlando gerade bei seinem dritten Bier angelangt war.
&#8222;Ja, so sagt man. Allerdings seid ihr mit der Einzige der mich heute so behandelt. Der Rest eures Dorfes hat mich kaum eines Blickes gewürdigt. Schienen irgendwie abwesend fast  verängstigt.&#8220;, erwiderte Arlando.
&#8222;Tja, Verängstigt. Das dürfte es wohl am Besten beschreiben. Was aber wohl kaum verwunderlich ist, nachdem was wir durchgemacht haben.&#8220;, der Wirt lachte derb, wirkte auf Arlando allerdings nicht wirklich amüsiert.
&#8222;Wieso? Es ist doch hoffentlich nicht die Seuche bei euch ausgebrochen?&#8220;. Arlando hoffte dies weniger für den Ort, denn für sich selbst. Erstens hatte er keine Lust als untoter Zombie zu enden, und andererseits war nur wenig schlechter für das Geschäft als das Auftauchen der Geißel. 
&#8222;Nein, die Geißel lässt sich hier so gut wie nie Blicken. Der Greymanewall scheint sie fern zu halten. Allerdings war unser Besuch auch nicht viel besser. Ihr kommt doch weit herum, habt ihr noch nichts von den Worgen gehört?&#8220;, beim letzten Satz beugte er sich ein Stück zu Arlando vor und senkte die Stimme.

Er hatte von den Worgen gehört. 
Nun ja, er hatte von Worgen gehört. Es ging das Gerücht um, dass eine Armee auf dem Weg nach Lorderon sei, angeführt von einem Magier aus Dalaran, der mit ihrer Hilfe die alte Hauptstadt von der Geißel befreien wolle. Hatte es jedoch kurzerhand als Dorfgeschwätz abgetan und sich nicht näher damit beschäftigt.
Doch was der Wirt dann begann ihm zu berichten, klang nach mehr als einer aufgebauschten Kindergeschichte.

Er behauptete Worgen seien nach Lohenscheit gekommen, hatten aber keinen Einlass erhalten. Seien erst abgezogen, dann jedoch in der Nacht wieder gekehrt und hatten ein schreckliches Gemetzel unter der Bevölkerung angerichtet. Wen sie am Leben ließen trieben sie auf dem Dorfplatz zusammen, und dann waren sie über die Wehrlosen hergefallen.
Arlandos Einwand, wie es möglich war, dass Brega &#8211; mittlerweile waren sie beim Du angelangt - behauptete selbst dabei gewesen zu sein, und nun hier stehen und ihm berichten konnte, entkräftete dieser in dem er sein Hemd anhob und eine vernarbte Bisswunde an seiner Schulter enthüllte.
&#8222;Wir dachten diese Bestien würden uns töten!&#8220;, berichtete Brega dessen Augen reges Zeugnis ablegten, dass er innerlich die Vorgänge noch einmal durchlebte. &#8222;Und dann, als wir dachten alles sei verloren, zogen sie plötzlich ab. Ließen uns in unserem Blut zurück. Viele hatten weit schlimmere Verletzungen als ich davon getragen.&#8220;, missmutig verzog er den Mund als er sich zurück erinnerte. &#8222;Aber wir starben nicht! Keiner derer die noch lebten, als die Worgen abzogen erlag seinen Verletzungen. Zuerst glaubten wir, wir hätten uns die Seuche eingefangen, die uns zu Monstern machte. Zu Guhlen oder Zombies. Doch anders als bei diesen, heilten unsere Wunden. Keiner kann es verstehen. Es ist wie ein fauler Zauber. Doch wer würde sich beschweren, wenn doch als Alternative nur der Tod bleibt?&#8220; 
Brega blickte Arlando erwartungsvoll an, als er geendet hatte. 
Hoffnung stand in seinen Augen. 
Hoffnung das Arlando ihm glauben würde. 
Hoffnung, dass er ihm alles erklären könnte, worauf er selbst keine Antworten hatte. 
Doch Arlando konnte es nicht.
Während Bregas Ausführungen war er stets zwischen Verwunderung und Unglaube geschwankt. 
Worgen, wilde Bestien aus Kindergeschichten. Die erst angriffen und dann verschwanden. Es klang einfach zu verrückt. Es wäre immer noch genug Zeit daran zu glauben wenn er es mit eigenen Augen gesehen hätte, und darauf konnte Arlando gerne verzichten.

Ein Blick durchs Kneipenfenster zeigte ihm, dass die Dämmerung bereits herein gebrochen war. Er beschloss die Nacht hier zu verbringen und erst am nächsten Tag weiter zu ziehen.
Auch in relativ hellen Vollmondnächten war es nicht ratsam einen beladenen Wagen über die schlecht ausgebauten Straßen der Außenbezirke zu lenken.
Schon gar nicht, wenn die, wenn auch kleine Wahrscheinlichkeit bestand, dass Worgen die dichten Wälder seitens der Wege durchstreiften.

Er ließ sich von Brega die Rechnung für Zimmer und Getränke machen, zahlte etwas über Gebühr als dank für die Unterhaltung und begab sich dann, Bregas Anweisungen folgende, die Treppe nach oben in seine Kammer. 

Er hatte gerade seine Kleidung bis auf die Unterhose abgelegt und begonnen sich an einem Waschzuber, den eine Magd gebracht hatte, frisch zu machen, als ein langgezogenes Heulen durch die Nacht hallte.

To be continued&#8230;

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Evilslyn (15. September 2009)

Arlando schrak zusammen. 
Dann lachte er über sich selbst. 
Ein Heulen; An jedem anderen Tag hätte er es kaum wahrgenommen. Immerhin war es nicht ungewöhnlich in Azeroth auf Wölfe zu treffen. 
Er schlüpfte ins Bett, und dachte noch einmal über die Geschichte Bregas nach. 
Worgen, pah. Er hüllte sich tief in die Decken und schloss die Augen.
Ein erneutes Heulen drang durch die Nacht. 
Diesmal deutlich näher.
Arlandos Augen sprangen auf und er lauschte angespannt. 
Was, wenn der Wirt doch die Wahrheit gesagt hatte?
War es möglich, dass die Worgen zurück kämen um ihr Werk zu vollenden?
Sein Atem ging flach, die Nacht lag still. 
Zu still.

Ein Klapperndes Geräusch vor dem „durstigen Wanderer“ drang an sein Ohr.
Machte sich da etwa jemand an seinem Wagen zu schaffen?
Mit einem Sprung war er aus dem Bett und eilte ans Fenster. 
Der nur vom Mondlicht erhellte Platz lag voller Schatten.
Sein beladener Wagen war nur ein dunkler Hügel. 
Alles war ruhig. 

Seine Augen gewöhnten sich mehr und mehr an die Lichtverhältnisse, und plötzlich glaubte er eine Bewegung hinter dem Wagen auszumachen.
Wenn diese Dörfler glaubten, sie könnten ihn erst ignorieren und nun auch noch bestehlen, hatten sie sich geschnitten. 
Immer hin war er Arlando. 
Stammte einem alten Händlergeschlecht ab, und war schon mit ganz anderen fertig geworden. 
Er riss das Fenster auf. 

„Weg da von meinem Wagen! 
Ich schwöre dir, wenn du nicht sofort zusiehst, dass du Land gewinnst, komm ich runter und dann gnade die Elune!“, schrie er so laut er konnte.
Und durch seine Tage als Marktschreier war diese Lautstärke beträchtlich.
Der Schemen zuckte beim Klang seiner Stimme zusammen, machte jedoch keinerlei Anstallten zu fliehen. 
Na wenigstens hatte er offenbar die Aufmerksamkeit des Tunichtguts geweckt.
„Ich kann dich genau sehen! Hau ab du, oder ich…“
Arlando verstummte mitten im Satz als plötzlich ein goldenes Augenpaar in der Nacht aufflackerte. 
Ganz so wie er es von Katzen kannte. 
Was ihm jedoch Schauder über den Rücken jagte, war die Tatsache, dass diese Katze über zwei Meter groß sein musste.

Halbherzig klatschte er in die Hände. 
Hoffte sein Wahrnehmung habe ihm einen Streich gespielt hatte und die „Katze“ auf seinem Wagen säße, und nur daher so groß wirkte.
Dann tauchte das Flackern allerdings nocheinmal auf, im Freiraum zwischen Wagen und Wand. 
Näher bei ihm, blieb es jedoch in der  gleichen Höhe.
Sein Gefühl der Wut, über den unbefugten Zugriff auf seinen Wagen, schlug um in Beklemmung. 
Plötzlich fühlte er sich beobachtet, und wünschte er wäre im Bett geblieben.
Er schlug das Fenster zu und eilte aus dem Zimmer. 
Er musste die anderen informieren.
Hilfe holen.

Er stieg die Holztreppe so schnell hinab, dass er bereits den Schankraum erreicht hatte, als er gerade dabei war sein Hemd überzuwerfen, welches er im vorbei eilen vom Stuhl neben seiner Zimmertür aufgeklaubt hatte. 
Natürlich war der Schankraum leer. 
Brega lag sicher bereits schlafend in seinem Bett. 

Arlando eilte die Treppe wieder hinauf und schaute sich um.
Vom Flur, auf dem die Tür zu seinem Zimmer lag, gingen noch vier weitere ab. Die Gästezimmer waren jedoch nicht belegt, und die Türen waren nur angelehnt.
Am Ende des Ganges führte eine Treppe nach oben. Dort mussten Bregas Gemächer liegen.
Kurzerhand eilte Arlando nach oben. Bregas Zimmer war nicht verschlossen.

Brega hatte es geräumig. 
Circa viermal so groß wie Arlandos Gästezimmer war das seine.
Ein dunkles Bett aus Nussbaumholz dominierte den Raum. Ein ausladender Schrank bedeckte die Hälfte der Wand gegenüber.
An den Wänden hingen Bilder die offenbar Bregas Vorfahren zeigten. 
Die Verwandtschaft ließ sich nicht leugnen. In allen Gesichtern prangte die rote Trinkernase. 
Den Dielenboden bedeckte ein dicker Teppich. 
Überall lagen Dinge herum die Brega wohl von Gästen über die Jahre geschenkt bekommen hatte. 
Doch Arlando hatte für all dies keinen Blick. 
Er eilte zu Bregas Bett.
Es war leer.
Wo konnte er nur sein?

Arlando verließ das Zimmer, eilte die Treppen wieder hinunter. 
Er bog nicht in den Schankraum ab, sondern folgte der Treppe noch eine Etage tiefer. 
Der Keller war kühl und roch modrig. Arlando erhaschte im Dämmerlicht einen Blick auf mehrere Weinfässer die dick mit Staub bedeckt waren. 
Der Beginn von Bregas Weinkeller. An der linken Wand hing eine kleine Öllampe neben einer Holztür. Das musste das Zimmer des Dienstmädchens sein. 

Arlando klopfte. 
Nichts. 
Er klopfte erneut. 
Gerade als er schon wieder nach oben eilen wollte, vernahm er eine verschlafene Stimme.
„Was ist denn? Brega bist du das? Falls ja, geh wieder nach oben und schlaf deinen Rausch aus. Ich habe dir gesagt, ich will das nicht mehr!“
„Ähmm… nein ich bin es. Arlando, der Gast dem sie vorhin den Waschzuber bereiteten.", als eine Antwort ausblieb fuhr er energisch fort: "Machen sie auf! Irgendetwas geht vor dem Haus vor, und ich kann Brega nicht finden!“
Arlando hörte ein leises Stöhnen, gefolgt von nackten Füßen auf Steinboden. 
Ein Schlüssel wurde gedreht, und die Tür einen Spalt breit geöffnet.
Das verschlafene Gesicht der Magd wurde im Spalt sichtbar. 
Ihr Haar stand wild in alle Richtungen und sie blinzelte müde.
„Der alte Trunkenbold ist sicher seinen Rausch ausschlafen gegangen. Wird wieder schnarchend und stinkend in seinem Zimmer liegen. Da bekommen sie ihn nicht wach. Auch nicht wenn sie die Tür  eintreten würden.“, Verachtung lag in ihrer Stimme.
„Nein, nein. Ich war bereits in seinem Zimmer. Es war leer, und auch nicht verschlossen. Ganz so als wäre er gar nicht dort gewesen. Ich hatte etwas an meinem Wagen bemerkt. Irgendetwas … Großes.“, Arlando wollte seine Ängste nicht aussprechen. 
Hatte Angst sie würde ihn auslachen.
„Sie meinen…“, er konnte sehen ihrem Gesicht alle Farbe wich. 
Sie begann am ganzen Leib zu zittern. „Sie meinen die…“, ihre Augen nahmen den gleichen Ausdruck an, wie die Bregas als er von dem Gräuel berichtet hatte, welchem sie beim Angriff der Worgen ausgesetzt gewesen waren.
Die schiere Panik in ihrem Blick, tilgte die letzten Zweifel die Arlando an Bregas Geschichte geblieben waren.
Irgendwo im Haus ging eine Scheibe klirrend zu Bruch. 
Beide erstarrten. 

„Da ist etwas im Haus.“, sie war ein wimmerndes Häufchen Elend. Tränen blitzten in ihren Augen.
Ihre Angst weckte Arlandos Beschützerinstinkt. 
Sie war ein schönes Mädchen.
Ihr volles braunes Haar, war ihm schon bei ihrer ersten Begegnung aufgefallen, doch nun gab ihr Nachthemd den Blick auf die sanfte Rundung ihres Busens frei. Makellos und weis war ihre Haut, und schien zart wie ein Pfirsich. 
Mit einem Kopfschütteln vertrieb er diese Art von Gedanken. 
Es gab gerade wichtigeres. 
Vielleicht würde sie ihm ja einen Platz in ihrem Gemach anbieten, wenn er Heldenhaft genug war.
Nein diese Gedanken brachten ihn wirklich nicht weiter.

Er schaute sich um, und entdeckte einen langen Holzprügel, den Brega wohl zum anzapfen der großen Fässer verwendete. 
Arlando schnappte ihn sich und schwang ihn einige Male hin und her. 
Er lag gut in der Hand. 
Kein Schwert, aber immerhin etwas. 

Eine knarrende Bodendiele erinnerte sie an den unliebsamen Besucher. 
„Wie heißt ihr eigentlich?“, fragte Arlando.
„Marla.“, war die kleinlaute Antwort.

„Hör mir zu Marla. Ich werde auf dich aufpassen. Wir gehen jetzt nach oben und sehen nach was da los ist.“
Marlas Augen wurden groß. Sie wollte zurück in ihr Zimmer schlüpfen. 
Arlando packte sie sanft am Arm und hielt sie zurück. 
„Wahrscheinlich ist es eh nur Brega der auf der Suche nach einem weiteren Krug durch die Schankstube schlurft. Dann sitzen wir in wenigen Minuten lachend zusammen und amüsieren uns,  wie ängstlich wir waren. Aber wir sollten uns jetzt auf keinen Fall trennen.“
Arlando hoffte er würde recht behalten.

Marla dicht hinter sich, den Prügel hoch erhoben, schlich er die Kellertreppe nach oben. 
Als sie den Schankraum erreichten war dieser leer. 
Wen immer sie gehört hatten, er war offenbar in die Küche weiter gezogen. 
Von dort ertönte Geklapper von Töpfen. 
Arlandos Hoffnung stieg, dass es wirklich Brega war, der Lust auf einen Mitternachtsimbiss verspürte. 
Sein Herz schlug im bis zum Hals. 
Marla klammerte sich von hinten in sein Hemd. Ihr Atem ging flach und schnell.
Den Prügel fest mit seinen schweißnassen Händen umklammernd, ging Arlando auf die Tür zur Küche zu. 
Wenn Brega nun aus der Küche käme, mit einem Mitternachtsimbiss, und sie so würde stehen sehen, er würde sie wohl Auslachen.

Er hatte allem Anschein nach etwas zu essen gefunden, denn Schmatzgeräusche drangen aus dem Dunkel. 
Dem Geräusch nach, aß Brega wie ein Schwein.

Arlando verharrte vor dem Tresen.
„Brega?!“, rief er leise, nicht mehr als ein Flüstern. 
Marla krallte sich, ob der unerwarteten Laute, noch fester in sein Hemd. 
„Nicht.“, jammerte sie.
„Keine Angst, wer immer es ist, ich trete ihm lieber hier im Licht als da drin in der Dunkelheit gegenüber.“, Arlandos Stimme war nur in Flüstern. Doch versuchte er Zuversicht in sie zu legen.
„Brega!?“, diesmal lauter.
Das Schmatzen verstummte.

Für einen Moment glaubte Arlando ein Aufblitzen in der Finsternis auszumachen. 
Doch da war es auch schon wieder verschwunden. 
Keine Antwort ertönte. 
Arlando packte den Knüppel fester, schlagbereit.
Nur das Knarren von Dielen kündete von Bewegung in der Küche.
Marla kauerte hinter ihm. 
Dann schwang die Küchentür zur Seite.
Brega trat in den Schankraum.
Zumindest trug er Bregas Kleidung. 

Die lederne Schürze war das einzige Kleidungsstück, das ihm noch halbwegs passte. 
Sein Leinenhemd war an den Schultern zerrissen und gab den Blick auf braunes Fell frei.
Seine Hosen waren ihm zu kurz und aus Schuhe, welche Arlando an zerplatzte Bananen erinnerten, ragten Klauen an riesigen Pranken hervor.
Der Kopf war der eines Worgen. 
Genau so wie ihn sich Arlando in den Alpträumen seiner Kindheit ausgemalt hatte. 

Gieriger Blick unter buschigen Brauen.
Messerscharfe Zähne in Sabber triefenden Lefzen. 
Wache Ohren, die wie bei aggressiven Hunden zurück gelegt waren.
Die Messerscharfen Klauen, die einst seine Hände waren, angriffsbereit.

Hinter Arlando stieß Marla einen Schrei des Entsetzens aus.
Auf ihren Schrei hin passierte alles ganz schnell. 
Brega schnellte nach vorne, und setzte mit einem Sprung über den Tresen hinweg. 
Arlando, von Marlas Schrei aus der Schreckensstarre erlöst, schwang den Prügel und erwischte Brega, oder was er nun war, direkt am Kopf.
Krachend traf die Holzkeule auf die Seite des Schädels. 

Arlando hatte all seine Kraft in den Schlag gelegt. 
Die Energie reichte aus Bregas Schwung aufzuheben, und er knallte vor Arlando und Marla auf die Dielen. 
Bewusstlos blieb er dort liegen. 
Seine Zunge hing ihm aus dem Maul. 
Blut rann aus einer Wunde über seinem rechten Auge.

Arlando stand da wie gelähmt und starrte auf den gewaltigen  Worgen vor ihm.
Brega hatte also nicht gelogen. 
Es gab die Worgen wirklich. 
Aber warum hatte Brega ihn gewarnt, wenn er doch offenbar selber einer von ihnen war.
Die wie wild an seinem Hemd reißende Marla holte Arlando zurück in das hier und jetzt.

„Wir müssen hier weg, hier weg…“, Marla flehte.
Gerade als Arlando sich umwante, packte ihn etwas am Fuß. 
Er schaute nach unten und entdeckte mit entsetzten, dass Bregas Klaue seine Wade umklammerte.
Er schaute zu dem Worg zurück, dessen Augen wieder offen waren. 
Er kam langsam zu sich.

Arlando dachte nicht eine Sekunde nach. 
Er holte aus, und hieb in weitem Bogen auf Bregas Kopf. 
Dumpf prallte der Prügel auf die Schädeldecke des Worgen. Seine Augen wurden wieder glasig. Der Griff um sein Bein lockerte sich leicht. 
Wieder schwang er die Keule. 
Wieder und wieder und wieder, verfiel in einen Rausch.
Obwohl schon beim fünften Schlag, die Schädeldecke mit einem widerlichen Krachen nachgab, und Blut aus der Nase, welche einst die von Brega gewesen war schoss, schlug er wieder und wieder zu, bis der Kopf des Worgen kaum noch als ebensolcher zu erkennen war.
Erst dann ließ das Adrenalin in seinen Adern nach, und er bekam wieder etwas von seiner Umwelt mit.

Marla war während seiner Attacke zurück gewichen. 
Sie kauerte schreiend und weinend in der Ecke hinter ihm. 
Er hatte sie gar nicht gehört.
Als er auf sie zukam, den Prügel an dessen Ende noch Reste von Brega hingen, in der Hand. Wich sie verängstigt zurück. 

„Keine Zeit jetzt zu trauern.“, sagte er knapp. „Wir müssen hier weg. Wer weiß ob sich nicht noch mehr von denen hier herum treiben.“ Er packte nach ihrer Hand und zog sie auf die Füße.
„Bleib hinter mir!“, war seine knappe Anweisung als er die Tür öffnete und auf die Veranda vor dem Wirtshaus trat.

Als Arlando seinen Blick über den Platz gleiten ließ, sank sein Herz. 
Aus zwei der Gassen die auf den Dorfplatz führten, traten Worgen ins Mondlicht.
„Bleib zurück! Da sind noch mehr dieser Biester!“, zischte er zu Marla und dreht sich um, im Bestreben ins Haus zurück zu kehren.

Marla stand da und starrte über seine Schulter. 
Ihre Augen hatten einen merkwürdigen Schimmer angenommen. 
Arlando folgte ihrem Blick. 
Sie beobachtete den Mond.
„Mädchen das ist nicht der richtige Moment!“, fuhr er sie an, gerade als sie sich zusammen krümmte. „Marla, dreh jetzt nicht durch!“, sagte er scharf, packte sie an den Schultern und wollte sie aufrichten.
Da fiel sein Blick auf ihren Nacken.
Wie im Zeitraffer schossen Haare aus ihrer Haut.
Knochen knackten unter ihrer Haut.
Dann krümmte sie sich nach hinten, und legte dabei den Kopf in den Nacken. 
Mit aufgerissenen Augen starrt Arlando fassungslos auf ihr ehemals hübsches Gesicht, das sich grotesk verzerrte.
Ihre Eckzähne wuchsen, und ihre Nase verformte sich. 

„Oh, mist!“, entfuhr  es ihm und er ergriff die Flucht. 
Er musste die Stallungen erreichen. Auf seinen eigenen Beinen hatte er keinerlei Chance.
Ein Schulterblick zeigt ihm, dass auch die Worgen, die den Platz betreten hatten, ihn durchaus bemerkt hatten. 
Sie kamen.

Er rannte um sein Leben. 
Wenn er es schaffte auf ein Pferd zu springen, hatte er eine Chance.
Er war immer ein guter Reiter gewesen. Schon als Kind. Sattel hin oder her.

Er bog um die Ecke des „durstigen Wanderers“ und hielt auf die Ställe zu. 
Perfekt die Tür war nicht verschlossen, stand sogar leicht offen. 
Ohne anzuhalten rannte er direkt hinein. 
Keine Zeit verlieren. 
Es mochte an dem durch seine Adern schießenden Blut gelegen haben. 
Vielleicht war es auch der Lärm seiner gehetzten Schritte. 
Was auch immer es war, er hörte das Schmatzen erst viel zu spät. 
Da stand er bereits vor der Boxentür und starrte fassungslos auf den schwarzen Rappen, der in seinem eigenen Blut lag. 
Über ihm, an seinem Hals nagend, kauerte ein grauer Worg. 
Arlando erkannte an den Resten seiner Kleidung, den Stallburschen wieder, dem er die zwei Silberstücke zugeworfen hatte.
Die ehemals nur dreckige Hose, hing nun in Fetzen von seinen muskulösen Beinen.

Der Worg fuhr zu ihm herum und zeigte seine blutroten Zähne. 
Sabber und Blut rannen als zähe Masse durch das Fell an seinem Hals. 
Die Augen blitzen in Blutgier.

Arlando wandte sich um und wollte fliehen.
Doch auch am Stalleingang, stand bereits ein Worg.
Ein Worg, in der Keidung Marlas.
Es gab keine Anzeichen, dass sie in ihm noch mehr sah als Nahrung.

Gehetzt schaute er von links nach rechts, suchte einen Ausweg. 
Plötzlich erkannte er, dass außer ihm und den zwei Worgen, nichts mehr im Stall am Leben war. 
Seine Mulies lagen mit zerfetzten Kehlen in einer der Boxen. 
Einem Pferd, fehlte sogar ein Vorderlauf.
Ein Geräusch ließ ihn aufsehen.

Von der Galerie über den Pferdeboxen, wo Heu und Stroh gelagert wurden, blitzten mehrere goldene Augenpaare aus massigen Schatten zu ihm herab.
Arlandos Kehle entwand sich ein sarkastisches Lachen. 
Es wuchs an, und hallte durch die Nacht. 
Hallte dahin, bis es erstarb.
Dann war nichts mehr zu hören, außer einem leisen Schmatzen. Begleitet von einem Knurren und Kläffen.

Mit Arlando, war auch das letzte menschliche Leben aus Lohenscheit verschwunden.

Flinnegar der von der Palisade aus den Dorf überblickte, stieß ein langgezogenes Heulen aus. 
Von überall im Dorf erhielt er Antwort. 
Dann sprang er los, und lief in den Wald.
Gamrei würde äußerst zufrieden sein.

To be continued…

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Estler (15. September 2009)

wie immer super der teil  =) 
(ok der war hier vlt besonders gut, sehr spannend jedenfals!)


----------



## Evilslyn (16. September 2009)

Fast zwei Dekaden waren verstrichen, seit den traumatischen Ereignissen in Lohenscheit, und doch lag noch immer ihr dunkler Schatten über Ellenora. 
Ihre Seele hatte eine tiefe Wunde erlitten in jener Nacht. 
Jener Nacht, in der sie eine Waise geworden war.
Unauslöschlich, gingen mit den schönen Erinnerungen an ihre Kindheit, stets auch jene einher wie sie alleine und verängstigt durch die Lohenscheit umgebenden Wälder gerannt war.
Weinend, und erfüllt vom Glaube an den sicheren Tod.

Der Nebel hatte wie Watte gewirkt, so dicht war er.
So hatte ihre Kleidung, bald von ihm klamm und von den Büschen zerrissen, wenig Schutz vor der Kälte der Nacht geboten.
Aber am schlimmsten waren mit Abstand die Geräusche. 
Noch immer jagten Schauder über Ellenoras Rücken wenn sie sich erinnerte.
Sogar die Käuze, deren schauriger Ruf sie unter normalen Bedingungen zu Tode geängstigt hätte, hatten eine willkommene Abwechslung dargestellt. 
Die Laute, welche aus Lohenscheit ertönten waren viel schlimmer gewesen. 
Schreie, Wimmern, Todesqual. 
Am schlimmsten waren die Schreie, bei denen Ellenora glaubte die Stimmen zu erkennen.

Zu Anfang hatte sie sich am Waldrand hinter einen Baum gekauert, und auf Framiers Rückkehr gewartet. 
Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit, in der sie ständig zwischen Hoffen und Verzweifeln schwankte,  erhob sich aus Lohenscheit ein solch unglaubliches Crescendo der Qual, dass sie es nicht mehr aushielt. 
Begleitet vom Geschrei aus dutzenden Kehlen, rannte sie tiefer in den Wald hinein. 
Tiefer und tiefer. 
Wollte nur weg von hier.
Tränen rannen von ihren Wangen und tropften ihr Kinn hinab. 
Sie konnte nicht mehr sagen wie weit sie gelaufen war.
Jedenfalls so lange, bis ihre Beine den Dienst versagten und sie auf dem moosigen Waldboden zusammen gebrochen war. 
Dort war sie liegen geblieben. Die Beine bis zur Brust angezogen, und war bald darauf leise wimmernd eingeschlafen.

Sie hatte nicht damit gerechnet wieder zu erwachen.
Wenn nicht den Worgen, so gab es viele andere Tiere in Azeroths Wäldern, denen sie zum Snack gereicht hätte. 
Doch irgendeine Höhere Macht musste ihr wohl gesonnen sein, denn das einzige Tier, welches am Morgen auf ihrer Lichtung stand war ein Reh.
Seine friedlichen Augen, seine wachsamen Ohren und die elegante Gestallt war die letzte Erinnerung an die sich Ellenora noch erinnern konnte. 

Die Tage danach, als sie dreckig und frierend den Wald durchstreifte, vom Hunger fast wahnsinnig, schien in ihrer Erinnerung wie hinter einem Vorhang verborgen.
Dieser lüftete sich erst als Miras sie fand.

Wäre er nicht gewesen, Ellenora wäre wohl gestorben. Ihr Wille war fast erschöpft, als er plötzlich wie aus dem Nichts aufgetaucht war. 
Auf seinem Pferd, in leichter Kettenrüstung, mit hoch erhobener Lanze an der sein Wimpel flatterte, war er Ellenora wie ein Prinz erschienen.
Mit offenem Mund hatte sie da gestanden und ihn betrachtet. 
Geradezu dämlich musste sie gewirkt haben, denn sie war so gebannt, dass sie zu Anfang gar nicht auf seine Fragen antwortete.
Wer sie sei. Wo sie herkomme. 
Doch Miras hatte ihre Notlage erkannt. Hatte ihr die Hand gereicht, und sie auf sein Pferd gehoben. 
Was passiert war, könne sie ihm bei einer deftigen Suppe und einem anständigen Kanten Brot erzählen, meinte er, und Ellenoras Magen zog sich auch nach all den Jahren noch freudig zusammen wenn sie zurück dachte.

Und so kam es, dass Ellenora ins Flüchtlingslager am Greymanewall einzog. 
Auf Westwinds Rücken - so nannte Miras seinen Schecken. 
Geborgen in Miras Armen, fühlte sie zum ersten Mal, seit der verhängnisvollen Nacht in Lohenscheit, wieder Friede.

Miras kümmerte sich liebevoll um sie. 
Besorgte ihr neue Kleidung und die versprochene Suppe.
Obgleich es eine ganze Weile dauerte, bis sie das Schweigen über die Ereignisse brach, welche sie hergeführt hatten, war er geduldig und drängt sie nie.
Ellenora war ihm sehr dankbar.

&#8222;Dort musst du nie wieder hin. Das verspreche ich dir.&#8220;, hatte er einst versucht sie zu trösten, als sie nach einem Alptraum, in dem sie von Worgen durch Lohenscheit gejagt worden war, weinend in seinen Armen lag.
Doch Ellenora wusste es besser. 
Sie hatte es sich selbst geschworen.
Sie würde zurück kehren, und sie würde die Worgen bereuen lassen.

To be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Winipek (16. September 2009)

Also mir gefällt dieser Teil am besten ..so schön stimmig die Übergänge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (17. September 2009)

Ein Mensch hätte den Schatten wohl einfach übersehen.
Hätte die leichte Abstufung in der Dunkelheit gar nicht bemerkt.
Doch für Arled galten keine menschlichen Beschränkungen mehr.
Es war für seine Beute unmöglich sich auf diese kurze Distanz vor ihm zu verbergen.

Seine Augen waren perfekt an das Sehen bei Mondlicht angepasst. 
Was diese nicht erkannten, wurde durch seinen Geruchsinn ergänzt. 
Und sollte selbst dies nicht ausreichen, hatte er ja immer noch seine Ohren. 
Es überwältigte ihn noch immer wie fein sein Gehör war.
Wenn er sich konzentrierte, war er selbst in der Lage die unter ihm durch die Erde gleitenden Regenwürmer zu vernehmen.
Und nun saß da dieser fette Braten, duckte sich an einen Baumstamm und glaubte seiner Aufmerksamkeit so zu entgehen.
Wut kochte in ihm. 
Und Gier, gier nach Fleisch, nach Blut.

Flugur kauerte neben ihm. 
Arled konnte an der Art wie er roch erkennen, dass auch er seinen Angriff kaum noch zurückhalten konnte. 
Er roch, erwartungsvoll.
Arled wusste instinktiv, dass er nicht zuerst losschlagen durfte. 
Allein beim Gedanken daran, spürte er wieder Flugurs Zähne an seiner Kehle.
Sein Maul leicht geöffnet, atmete er in kurzen schnellen Atemzügen. 
Seine olfaktorische Wahrnehmung erreichte auf diese Weise ihren Höhepunkt.
Milliarden und Abermilliarden Geruchs und Geschmackzellen schickten ihre Informationen an sein Hirn. 
Die Welt wurde vor seinem inneren Auge in Farben getaucht. 
Seine Beute war nun mehr denn nur „gut“ erkennbar.
Sie leuchtete rotorange vor der ansonsten dunklen Landschaft. 
Der braune Baumstamm, wirke fast wie ein Pfeil, der auf seine Beute zeigt.

Offenbar hatte auch ihr Opfer etwas gewittert. 
Das leise ausgestoßene Blöken dröhnte durch seine Ohren und drang in die Tiefen seines Verstandes.
Irgendwo in seinem tiefsten Innern regte sich etwas. 
Ging jedoch in den Wellen des Jagdtriebs und der Blutgier verloren, wie ein über Bord gespülter Seemann in der aufgepeitschten See.
Arleds Ohren zuckten nervös umher. 
Ihr Opfer konnte nicht entfliehen. Ein Zaun versperrte ihm die Fluchtwege nach allen Richtungen.
Warum gab Flugur nicht endlich das Zeichen zum Angriff? 


Kein Zweifel, Esmeralda wusste einfach dass der Geruch nach Arled mehr war, als eine Illusion. 
Sie roch ihn, schwach, aber unverkennbar.
Was machte er nur hier draußen. 
Normalerweise wäre sie umhergehüpft vor Freude, so wie sie es sich an all den einsamen Tagen ausgemalt hatte. Doch war da noch dieser andere Geruch, wild und gefährlich. Ihr Instinkt riet ihr sich nicht zu bewegen. 
Sie konnte nur hoffen, dass Arled ebenfalls ein stabiles Gatter hatte, in dem er sich verstecken konnte. 


Flugur war angespannt.
Arled, nur wenige Ellen von ihm entfernt, kauerte sprungbereit.
Er roch seine Anspannung. 
Beißend stieg sie in seine Nase.
Drang tief in sein Innerstes, und rüttelte an den Toren, hinter denen er seine Mordlust gefangen hielt.
Es kostete ihn doppelte Anstrengung sich nicht vom Rudelgefühl mitreißen zu lassen.
Wenn er jetzt schwach wurde, und das Schaf zeriss, sein Blut schlürfte, sein Fleisch von den Knochen riss… Bilder formten sich in seinem Kopf, Geschmackserinnerungen mischten sich mit seiner tatsächlichen Wahrnehmung. Er drohte abzuschweifen, sich zu vergessen.
Die Anstrengung seine Triebe wieder unter Kontrolle zu bekommen, fügten ihm fast physische Schmerzen zu.
Er durfte jetzt nicht nachlassen. 
Wichtige Entscheidungen standen an.
Zumindest er, musste die Kontrolle behalten.


Esmeralda hatte sich am Fuß ihres Baumes zusammengekauert und verharrte dort, offenbar in der Hoffnung alles auszusitzen. 
Das fette Ding. So gutmütig und zutraulich sie auch war, Intelligenz war kein Attribut welches man mit ihr verbunden hätte.
Flugur konnte spüren und riechen, wie Arleds Anspannung weiter und weiter wuchs.
Wie eine dritte Person, fast greifbar stand sie im Raum.
Wenn er nicht bald reagierte, würde er einen neu aufflammenden Rangkampf mit Arled riskieren. 
Das durfte unter keinen Umständen geschehen.
Um Zeit zu gewinnen, gab er Arled ein Zeichen an seiner Position zu verharren und begann langsam um das Gatter herum zu schleichen.


Esmeralda presste ihre Augen, so fest sie konnte, zusammen. 
Ihre Angst hatte ein Stadium erreicht, in dem sie sich als drückender Klos in ihrem Hals bemerkbar macht. 
Das Schlucken fiel ihr schwer.
Kaum wahrnehmbar hört sie ein Rascheln im Gras zu ihrer rechten.
Es war außerhalb ihres Reichs, und doch direkt hinter dem Zaun. 
Leise blökte sie in sich hinein.


Alred beobachtete jede Bewegung Flugurs. 
Auf Leisen Sohlen schlich dieser um das Gehege.
Arled fragte sich was diese ganze Scharade sollte.
Ihr Opfer hatte keine Chance. 
Zu allen Seiten war ihr Fluchtweg versperrt.
Ein Name geisterte durch seinen Verstand. 
Begleitet von Bildern, Erinnerungen die aber fremd schienen.
Da Arleds Erinnerungen nur aus optischen Eindrücken bestanden, ging er davon aus, es müsse sich wohl um Erinnerungen seines menschlichen Ichs handeln.
Sie waren nur flüchtig und konnten in der Flut von Eindrücken die durch seinen Verstand brausten nicht bestehen. Wurde einfach hinfort gerissen wie eine Rauchfahne im Sturm.
An ihre Stelle trat sofort wieder der Hunger. 
Erwartungsvoll blickte er zu Flugur. 
Mittlerweile hatte er hinter dem Gatter Position bezogen. 
Gerade als er begann sich zu fragen, ob es die richtige Wahl gewesen war, sich diesem zögerlichen Worgen unterzuordnen, setzte Flugur über das Gatter.


Esmeraldas Augen sprangen auf, als hinter ihr etwas schwer auf dem Gras landete.
Etwas schweres, großes, viel zu nahes.
Sie machte sich klein. 
Versuchte in den Boden zu sinken.
Vielleicht hatte dieses „was-auch-immer“ sie ja noch nicht bemerkt.
Ihr Herz schien aus ihrer Brust direkt in ihren Kopf gewandert zu sein. Sein Pochen dröhnte in ihren Ohren, und sie konnte es bis in ihre Augäpfel spüren.
Dann setzt das leise, gutturale Knurren hinter ihr ein, welches ihr eh zum zerreißen gespanntes, Nervensystem zum Zusammenbruch brachte.
Sie sprang auf die Beine, und fuhr herum. 
Beim Anblick der sich ihr bot setzte ihr Hirn vollends aus. 
Ein Hund, ein Wolf, riesig, aufrecht stehend, sie um vier Körperhöhen überragend.
Der Blick ihrer braunen Schafsaugen traf sich mit dem blitzenden Blick des Todes.
Sie fuhr herum und rannte um ihr Leben.
Zwei Meter, solange brauchte sie bis sie den weißen Worgen wahrnahm welcher von der anderen Seite ihres Geheges auf sie zukam. 


Endlich.
Flugur war aus seinem Hinterhalt hervorgekommen. 
Die Jagd war damit eröffnet.
Das war offenbar auch ihrer Beute bewusst. 
Sie sprang auf, und ergriff die Flucht. 
Was sie direkt auf ihn zu führte.
Wieder blitzten Erinnerungen in Arleds Verstand auf, die das Bild der Realität überlagerten.
Für einen Moment sah er ein Schaf, viel kleiner als diese Fleischration auf vier Beinen.
Weder hatte es so angstgeweiteten Augen wie sein Opfer, noch wetzte es so dahin.
Es erweckte einen unbekümmerten Eindruck, schien erfreut.
Ein Kribbeln wallte durch seinen Verstand.
Der Worgenteil Arleds versuchte diese, der Jagd unzuträglichen Gedanken, zu unterdrücken.
Es gelang ihm, fiel ihm aber merkwürdig schwer.
Das Schaf, machte eine scharfe Wende nach Links und rannte so schnell es konnte weiter.
Nach wenigen Metern fand es sich vor dem Zaun wieder, der ihr Gehege umrahmte.
Mit dem Rücken zur Wand, fehlten ihr die Ausweichmöglichkeiten. 
Von links näherte sich mit halb geöffnetem Maul der weiße, von rechts der graue Worg.


So also würde es mit ihr zu Ende gehen. 
Trotz, machte sich in Esmeralda breit und linderte etwas die Todesangst.
Ein Gefühl der Wärme breitete sich in ihrem Bauch aus und spendete ihr Trost.
Sie saugte noch einmal tief  Luft in ihre Lungen, und ihr letzter Gedanke galt ihrem Arled, dessen Geruch sie noch immer zu riechen glaubte.
Sie lies die Erinnerung an ihn auch dann nicht fahren, als der weiße Worg mit einem Sprung auf sie zuschnellte, und sein Zähne in ihren Nacken trieb.

…to be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Tergenna (17. September 2009)

Ich finde die Schafsgeschichte ergreifender als die von der Kleinen aus der Stadt. Ist irgendwie persönlicher.
schade trotzdem, ich hatte gehofft, dass Arled sich wieder fängt.
So gut geschrieben wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Anni-


----------



## Evilslyn (17. September 2009)

Flugur kauerte hinter dem Gatter und beobachtete den weißen Worgen.
Sein Fell schimmerte im Mondlicht. 
Die Ohren wachsam erhoben, der Körper sprungbereit.
Sein Geruch war ein Spiegel seiner Inneren Anspannung.
Flugur zögerte. 
Zweifel keimten in ihm auf, während er seinen Sohn beobachtete.
War die Zeit bereits reif?
Der Geruch den der Wind von Arled herüber trug, kündete von immer stärkerer Anspannung.
Er musste handeln, so oder so.
Kurz entschlossen setzte er über die Balustrade hinweg.

Esmeralda reagierte wie erwartet als sie ihn sah. 
Auch wenn sie, unter den eh schon nicht sonderlich intelligenten Schafen, nicht gerade zu den Leuchten zählte, wusste sie was die Stunde geschlagen hatte, als sie ihn sah.
Sie war von ihrem Platz aufgesprungen, und Panik stand in ihrem Blick. 
Flugur tat sie leid. 

Irgendwie mochte er das dümmliche Tier. 
Auch wenn dies nie auf Gegenseitigkeit beruht hatte.
Während sie Arled, dem er sie als kleinen Jungen geschenkt hatte vergötterte, hatte sie nie eine Chance ausgelassen, ihn selbst während des Fütterns zu knappen oder mit ihrem massigen Kopf zu rammen.

Esmeralda fuhr herum und versuchte so schnell Land zu gewinnen, dass dicke Erdbrocken unter ihren Füßen aufflogen bevor sie Haftung fand, und nach vorn schoss.
Na wenigen Schritten endete ihre Flucht jedoch bereits wieder, da Arled seinerseits über den Zaun gesetzt hatte und mit halb offenem Maul auf sie zukam.
Esmeralda schlug einen Haken wie man ihn mehr von Hasen denn von Schafen erwartet hätte, und stand dann mit dem Rücken zur Wand.
Die Panik in ihren Augen war in Wahnsinn umgeschlagen. Ihre Augäpfel rollten wild umher, so dass teilweise nur noch das weiße zu sehen war.

Flugur beobachtete Arled aus dem Augenwinkel. 
Sein Herz schlug schnell.
Wie würde Arled reagieren?
Wäre er in der Lage seine Mordgier zu zügeln.
Er liebte Esmeralda, daran hatte Flugur keine Zweifel. 
Zumindest seine menschliche Seite.
Arled stand da, und Sabber troff aus seinen Lefzen.
Von dem Geruch der Verwunderung, den er verströmt hatte, als er Esmeraldas Gehege erkannte, und von dem Flugur glaubte, während des Anpirschens Spuren aufgenommen zu haben, war nichts mehr geblieben. 
Im Augenblick umwehte ihn nur der mitreißende Geruch der Jagd.
Flugur wusste das er sich nicht zu sehr auf diesen Geruch konzentrieren durfte, denn sein Blut geriet in Wallung wenn er es doch tat.
Die Frage war nur, konnte Arled ebenfalls seine tierischen Instinkte kontrollieren.
Die Antwort folgte auf dem Fuß.

Wie ein weißer Blitz stieß Arled auf Esmeralda nieder. 
Noch ehe Flugur reagieren konnte, hatte er das Schaf an seinen Seiten gepackt, und seine Zähne in ihren Nacken gebohrt.
Das Fell Esmeraldas polsterte den Biss etwas ab.
Trotzdem entfuhr ihr ein schmerzerfülltes Blöcken, als die Spitzen das Fell durchdrangen und in ihre Haut fuhren.
Blut strömte in ihr dichtes Fell und färbte es Rot.
Flugur roch das frische Blut, und bedurfte all seiner Willensstärke, sich nicht mit Arled auf das Schaf zu stürzen, und sich seinen Anteil zu nehmen.
In den Sekunden die ihn dies kostete, trieb Arled seine Zähne tiefer in Esmeralda, welche sich wand, und ein flehendes Blöken nach dem anderen von sich gab.
Auf den Weiden ringsum ertönten gehetzte Warnrufe, der anderen Tiere.

Erst als Arled seinen Kopf zurück riss, und Esmeralda ein nicht gerade kleines Stück Fell und Haut aus dem Genick riss, war sich nur sehr widerwillig und von einem ekelhaften Geräusch begleitet löste, fand Flugur die Kontrolle wieder.
Beherzt machte er einen Schritt nach vorne, und packte Arleds Kopf. Gerade noch rechtzeitig, da dieser bereits im Begriff war, erneut zuzubeißen.


Arled genoss den metallischen Geschmack der sich in seinem Maul ausbreitete. 
Aus der frischen Wunde im Nacken des dicken Tieres sprudelte reichlich der Lebenssaft.
Er riss den Kopf nach hinten und trennte ein Stück Fleisch ab.
Er warf den Kopf in den Nacken und verschlang es am Stück.
Gerade als er erneut zubeißen wollte, packte Flugur seinen Kopf und zog ihn nach hinten.
Wut flammte in ihm auf. 
Er schnappte zu.
Knapp verfehlte er Flugur.
Diesen Klauen schossen sofort wieder nach Vorne, und kackten seinen Kopf. 
Fest wie ein Schraubstock hielten sie ihn. 
Arled versuchte vergeblich sich zu befreien.
Da er beide Hände benötigte um seine immer noch blökende, zappelnde Beute festzuhalten, hatte er Flugur nicht mehr entgegenzusetzen.

&#8222;ARLED! ARLED! HÖR MIR ZU! ICH BIN ES DOCH, FLUGUR! BEHERRSCHE DICH!&#8220;, die Worgenstimmbänder Flugurs brachten die Worte nur mit Mühe zustande.
Arled hörte ihm ohnehin nicht zu. 
Fühlte nur den glühenden Futterneid in sich aufsteigen.
Wand sich, knurrte und schnappte im Versuch sich Flugurs Griff zu entwinden.
&#8222;ARLED!&#8220;, Flugur erkannte das Arled so nicht beizukommen war. Zu tief waren seine menschlichen Empfindungen unter den animalischen Trieben verschüttet.
Flugur zuckte zurück um einer von Arleds Beißattacken zu entgehen, dann verengten sich seine Pupillen.
Er war hier der Alphaworg. 
Wenn Arled sich nicht zu kontrollieren wusste, musste er die Konsequenzen tragen.
Wie schon früher am Tag, schoss er nach vorne und legte seine Zähne um Arleds Kehle.

&#8230;to be continued 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Estler (17. September 2009)

bin schon gespannt wann arled wieder zusich kommt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (18. September 2009)

Trotz des am Himmel prangenden Vollmonds, lag der kleine Waldweg in völliger Dunkelheit.
Die gespenstige Stille wurde nur von gelegentlichen Eulenrufen, durchbrochen. 
Leise raschelten Blätter, im über die Baumkronen sacht dahin streichenden Wind.
Aus der Ferne nährte sich, mehr eine Ahnung als ein Geräusch, Hufgeklapper.
Der Reiter schien keine Eile zu haben. Langsam ließ er sein Pferd dahin trotten.

Auf einem dicken Ast, etliche Meter über dem Waldboden, kauerte Hetsch und wartete. 
Für seine Sinne, war es ein leichtes die Dunkelheit zu durchdringen. Seine Augen ließen ihn die Straße, fast wie am Tag, wahrnehmen. Dank der Kombination mit den Informationen seiner Nase und Ohren, ging es jedoch weit über alles hinaus, was ein Mensch selbst am Tag zu bemerken fähig gewesen wäre. 
So wusste er, bereits bevor der Reiter um die einige hundert Meter entfernte Biegung kam, dass es sich um nur einen Reiter handelte. 
Leichte Beute.

Der Umstand, dass die meisten Menschen, den Geschichten über Worgen in den Wäldern um Lohenscheit keinen glauben schenkten, machte ihre Jagd schon fast zu einfach.
Ein Blick über den Weg zeigt ihm, dass auch seine Gefährten den Reiter bereits bemerkt hatten. 
Er konnte ihre Erregung, ob der anstehenden Ereignisse, bereits riechen. 
Ihre Ohren zuckten, und ihre Augen blitzten.

Der Reiter hatte bereits die Hälfte der Strecke zu ihrer Position zurück gelegt.
Leicht vorn über gesunken schien er in Gedanken versunken und sich keiner Gefahr bewusst.
Der schwarz weiße Rappe, war gut gebaut, auch wenn er nicht gerade groß war.
Hetsch zog ohnehin durchtrainierte, drahtige Pferde vor. 
Verfettetes Fleisch lag ihm immer so schwer im Magen.
Plötzlich stieg Hetsch ein Geruch in die Nase, der ihn unwillkürlich grinsen lies.
Dieser Reiter, war eine Reiterin. 
Das erklärte auch den ärmlichen Körperbau, der ihn erst irritiert hatte. 
Die Schultern hatten auf ihn gleich zu schmal gewirkt. 
Die Arme und Hände zu zart. 
Sie roch angespannt.
Wie recht sie mit ihrer Angst hatte, war ihr selbst gar nicht klar. 
Hetsch schmunzelt.

Es war nicht ungewöhnlich in diesen Breiten, fern ab von größeren Städten, dass eine Frau in leichter Rüstung reiste, statt in den Kleidern des Hofes. Einerseits um besser gegen etwaige Wildangriffe gewappnet zu sein, aber auch um Männer zu täuschen. 
Allzu oft  verschwanden junge Mädchen die alleine reisten. In den Wäldern traf man nicht immer auf Freunde.
Hetschs Grinsen wurde noch etwas breiter. Im Grunde genommen begegnete sie nun Rauen Männern und Wildtieren in einem, damit hatte sie sicher nicht gerechnet, als sie Papi einen Abschiedskuss auf die Wange gedrückt hatte, mit der Versicherung auf sich acht zu geben.

Sabber lief seine Lefzen hinab, beim Gedanken an ihr zartes Fleisch.
An den Gerüchen die von seinen Begleitern herüber wehten, konnte er erkennen, dass auch sie bemerkt hatten welches Geschlecht ihre Beute heute hatte. 
Nur noch wenige dutzend Meter trennten die Reiterin von der Stelle an der sie losstürzen würden. 

Hetsch konnte sie nun genau erkennen. 
Sie trug eine leichte Lederkappe unter der dichtes braues Haar hervor lugte. Ihr Gesicht war fein geschnitten und hätte ihm in seiner menschlichen Form durchaus gefallen. Obgleich sie unter ihrem leichten Kettenhemd, zum Schutz vor dem reibenden Stahl, ein Leinenhemd trug, konnte Hetsch ihren Körperbau erahnen. Zart zeichnete sich ihr Busen ab, der sich bei jedem Atemzug leicht hob und wieder senkte. Ihre Beine hingen lässig an den Seiten des Pferdes herab. 
An ihre Hüfte trug sie ein kleines Schwert, was jedoch eher nach Zierde denn nach einer ernst zu nehmenden Waffe aussah.
Nichts deutete darauf hin, dass sie auch nur eine Ahnung hatte was ihr blühte.
Armes Mädchen.

Der Schecke, musste sie wohl doch noch im letzten Moment bemerkt haben, denn er scheute plötzlich und stieg auf die Hinterbeine. 
Egal, sie stand genau wo sie sie haben wollten. 
Hetsch kläffte ein Signal und sie wie ein Mann sprangen er und seine Gefolgsleute aus ihren Verstecken um sich auf sie zu stürzen. 

Hetschs Körper brauchte nur Bruchteile von Sekunden um durch die an ihm vorbei rauschenden Blätter zu brechen, die wenigen Meter freien Falls zu überbrücken und wenige Meter neben dem Schecken zu landen.
Auf seinem Flug beobachtete er, wie sich mit dem Mädchen ein Wandel vollzog. 
In dem Moment als ihr Rappe scheute, hob sie den Blick Richtung Baumkronen. 
Keine Angst lag in ihren Zügen, eher Erwartung.
Sie ließ die Zügel fahren und in einer fließenden Bewegung fuhren ihre Hände in die Aufschläge ihrer Ärmel.
Ihre Hände bewegten sich so schnell, dass sie selbst für Hetschs Augen fast verschwammen.
Im nächsten Augenblick, schleuderte sie etwas Blitzendes seinen Begleitern entgegen.
Im freien Fall hatten sie keine Möglichkeit auszuweichen. 
Eines der Messer bohrte sich direkt in Brogars Kehle, und drang bis um Heft ein.
 Seine Augen brachen, bevor er auf dem Boden aufschlug.
Auch Ramirez hatte nicht mehr Glück. 
Ihn traf das Messer direkt ins Auge. 
Er lebte zwar noch als er aufkam, packte das Messer unter Schmerzensgejaule und versuchte es herauszuziehen, doch vergebens. Sie setzte umgehend nach, schleuderte eine weitere Klinge, und traf damit Ramirez zweites Auge. 
Ein letztes Mal jaulte dieser gepeinigt auf, bevor er zuckend zusammenbrach.

Nun stand Hetsch ihr alleine gegenüber. 
Die Wut über seine gefallenen Begleiter brodelte wild in ihm.
Sein Blick traf den ihren, und er konnte kaum glauben was er sah.
Ein Grinsen lag auf ihrem Gesicht. 
Der Geruch der Anspannung war einem der Genugtuung gewichen, und der, Freude.

Gerade noch rechtzeitig, warf er sich zur Seite und entging einem weiteren Messer welches sie auf ihn schleuderte nur um Haaresbreite. 
Hetsch knurrte vor Zorn. 
Was glaubte dieses Menschlein wer sie war? 
Er drückte sich vom weichen Waldboden ab, und schoss auf sie zu.
„Lauf Framier!“, stieß sie ein Kommando hervor und trat ihrem Pferd in die Seiten. 
Der Rappe hätte des Ansporns kaum bedurft. 
Seine Hufe rissen Grassoden aus dem Boden als er mit aller Kraft antrat.
Hetsch schoss knapp an ihm vorbei wendete und setzte ihm nach.



Dicht an den Hals Framiers geklammert, schoss Ellenora dahin. 
Den Worgen dicht auf den Fersen. 
Knurrend und sabbernd rannte er hinter ihr her.
Der Tod seiner Gefährten hatte ihn rasend gemacht.
Ellenora verspürte kein Mitleid.

Für sie hatten diese Bestien nichts mehr mit den Menschen gemein die sie einst waren.
Bei einigen konnte sie an deren Kleidung oder an Schmuck erkennen wer sie einst waren. Doch nachdem sie ein Zögern fast das Leben gekostet hätte, als sie einst einem Worgen gegenüberstand, in dem sie ihren Vetter zu erkennen glaubte, sorgte sie sich darum nicht mehr.
Worg, war Worg. 
Und nur ein Toter, war ein Guter Worg.

Ihr Verfolger blieb dicht hinter ihr, konnte jedoch nicht aufschließen. Ellenora packte mit ihrer Linken fest den Zügel, visierte über die Rechte Schulter, und schleuderte einen weiteren Dolch nach hinten. 
Zielgenau bohrte er sich in den Oberschenkel der Kreatur, quittiert von einem heißeren Aufheulen.
Die Geschwindigkeit des Worgen senkte es jedoch nur unmerklich. 
Ellenora hatte nichts anderes erwartet. Im Wutrausch kannten diese Kreaturen kaum noch Schmerz. 
Nur der Tod konnte sie in diesem Zustand stoppen. 
Doch damit würde sie sich noch etwas Zeit lassen, noch hatte die Kreatur ihren Zweck nicht erfüllt. 
Framier preschte weiter voran, denk Kopf weit nach vorne gestreckt, die Nüstern geweitet.


Hetschs Wut war zu blinder Raserei geworden.
Er gierte danach sie und ihr Pferd in Stücke zu reißen wie ein Verdurstender nach Wasser.
Er fühlte keine Erschöpfung, er fühlte keinen Schmerz, erfühlte kein Bedauern mehr für seine gefallenen Kameraden. Alles was er fühlte war der Hass, der ihn innerlich aufzufressen schien. 
Sie würde ihm nicht entkommen. 
Nicht in seinem Wald.
Zwei waren tot, aber es gab ihrer viele.
Zwischen zwei tiefen Atemzügen stieß er zwei Kläfflaute aus, die weit durch das Unterholz hallten. 


Ellenoras Rappe setzte gerade über einen umgestürzten Baum hinweg, als ihr Verfolger Kläfflaute ausstieß. 
Na endlich, sie glaubte schon ihn zu sehr gereizt zu haben.
Sie hatte noch keine zehn Steinwurfweiten zurück gelegt, als Bewegung ins Dickicht kam.
Aus dem dichten Unterholz zu ihrer linken schossen zwei weitere Worgen hervor, jedoch zu spät um ihr den Weg abzuschneiden. 
Nun jagten die drei Worgen gemeinsam hinter ihr her.
Als sie den Kopf wieder nach vorne richtete musste sie feststellen, das ein weiterer Worg, Position auf dem Weg vor ihr bezogen hatte und sie erwartete. 
Sie duckte sich noch flacher auf Framier und legte ihren Kopf an dessen Hals. 
„Keine Angst mein kleiner.“, flüsterte sie ihm so liebevoll er der harte Ritt zuließ zu und gab ihm die Sporen.
Framier legte noch einen leichten Zahn zu und hielt auf den Worgen zu.
Dieser Stand Angriffsbereit mitten auf dem Weg.
Ellenoras Hand fuhr zum Griff ihres Schwertes. 
Im letzten Moment, bevor Framier auf den Worgen prallte, gab sie ihm das Kommando und Framier drückte sich vom Boden ab. 
In einer fließenden Bewegung richtete sie sich auf, zog ihr Schwert, klammerte sich mit einer Hand an den Sattelknauf, ließ sich seitlich an Framier hinab gleiten, und trennte dem, ungläubig auf das ihn überspringende Pferd schauenden Worgen, den Kopf von den Schultern. 
Ohne einen Blick zurück preschte sie weiter.
Ein schreckliches Wutgeheul brach unter den Worgen hinter ihr aus.

Schaum bildete sich vor Framiers Maul, er atmete gierig, sein Fell war schweißnass. Lange konnte er diese Hetzjagd nicht mehr aushalten. Ellenora zog leicht an den Zügeln und korrigiere leicht seine Bahn. Die Worgen hatten nicht bei ihrem Toten verharrt und rasten unvermittelt nah hinter ihr daher. 
„Komm mein Großer, Endspurt.“, raunte sie Framier zu und trieb ihn ein letztes Mal an.
Das Ziel ihres Ritts lag nicht mehr in weiter Ferne.
Dann tauchte die kleine Lichtung zwischen den Bäumen auf. Als Ellenora zwischen zwei dicht beieinander stehenden Bäumen vorbei preschte, zerhackte sei mit schnellen Hieben die auf deren Rückseite befestigten Seile. 
Sofort peitschten die von ihnen zurück gehaltenen Äste nach vorn. Direkt in die hinter ihr her hetzenden Worgen.
Die von ihr daran befestigten Holzpfähle, bohrten sich den überraschten Worgen direkt in ihre Brust.
Nur von dem Worg, welcher sie von Anfang an verfolgte, hatten die Erschöpfung und die Beinverletzung ihren Tribut gefordert. Er war deshalb ein paar Ellen zurück gefallen und konnte mit einem Sprung über seine fest genagelten Kameraden, dem Tod entrinnen.
Jedoch nur, um beim Aufkommen den halt unter den Füßen zu verlieren und von einem Netz, welches unter dem Laub verborgen gelegen hatte in die Höhe gerissen zu werden. 
Jaulend, kratzend und beißend konnte er sich nicht befreien. 

So musste er mit ansehen, wie die Frau, die am Ende der Lichtung ihr Pferd zum halten gebracht hatte, abstieg und zufrieden zu ihm aufschaute.
Sie tätschelte liebevoll den Hals ihres Pferdes, und dankte ihm für den schnellen Ritt.
Hetsch hätte sonst etwas dafür gegeben sie zu zerreißen.
Noch wilder Riss er an den Seilen aus denen das Netz gefertigt war.
Es gab zwar nach, riss jedoch nicht.
So hing er noch immer zischend und fauchend in dem Netz, als sich eine kleine Reiterschar näherte.

…to be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## ramin (18. September 2009)

nächste Seite? xD

Gut sehr schön mag sowas ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estler (18. September 2009)

ne worg jägerin?^^ Mal sehen wie du die ganzen handlungsstränge aneinander fügst =) bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## Evilslyn (18. September 2009)

Ellenora schaute dem dicken Bündel zu, das baumelnd von dem dicken Ast herabbaumelt. 
Der Worg versuchte verzweifelt aus dem Netz herauszukommen, doch das Tau hielt. 
Ellenora war bis ins Zufluchtlager der Allianz, im Alterachochland gereist, um es zu bekommen. 
Obgleich nicht mehr als ein befestigter Vorposten im Gebiet der Horde, gab es dort, dank der Greifenmeisterei,
 fast alle Waren der vereinigten Reiche. So auch die Taue der Nachtelfen von Darnassus, deren Tragkraft mit der menschlicher Seile nicht zu 
vergleichen war. Ellenora wäre bereit gewesen durchaus noch weiter zu reisen, wenn dies bedeutet
hätte noch mehr dieser Bestien zur Strecke zu bringen.

Sie wand sich um als Hufgeklapper die Ankunft mehrerer Reiter ankündigte. Vorne weg, auf Westwinds Rücken,
ritt Miras. Wenn auch sein Haar grau geworden war, seit jenem Tag an dem sie ihm erstmals begegnet war,
war sein Arm noch immer stark, und sein Kampfgeist ungebrochen. Dies, und seine über die Jahre gewonnenen
Erfahrungen sowohl im Kampf als auch im Leiten einer Gemeinschaft, sicherte ihm den Platz als Anführer der Ihren.

Sein kantiges, Wettergegerbtes Gesicht, welches die meiste Zeit einen harten Ausdruck prägte, hellte sich bei Ellenoras
Anblick auf. Sie, so pflegte er immer zu sagen, halte die Liebe in seinem Herzen, so hart das Leben auch an manchem
Tag zu sein schien. Er hatte sich seit jenem Tag, vor so vielen Jahren, immer offenherzig und liebevoll um sie gekümmert,
und über die Jahre hatte Ellenora in ihm einen zweiten Vater gefunden. 

Auf den Pferden hinter ihm, kannte Ellenora fast jeden beim Namen. 
Wenn sie die Worgen jagte, ritt sie meist allein, das garantierte fast immer einen Angriff. Diese Bestien waren einfach
zu dumm um sie wieder zu erkennen, oder in einer Frau, noch dazu alleine eine Bedrohung zu erkennen.
Durch ihr enges Verhältnis zu Miras, blieb es jedoch natürlich nicht aus, das sie etliche Nächte am Feuer der Stadtwache
verbracht hatte. Das hatte zwar ihre Umgangsformen - sagen wir, nicht gerade für ein Essen bei Hofe geschliffen -
aber sie vieles über die Vorgänge in  der Welt gelehrt.

Tesius, ein noch junger Rekrut, der gerade erst der Kinderstube entwachsen war, saß auf seinem Pferd und schaute mit
offenem Mund, auf den sich im Netz windenden Worg. Es dürfte wohl das erste mal für ihn sein, dass er einen Worgen
lebendig zu Gesicht bekam. Angriffe auf ihr Lager hatten stark abgenommen, seid sie begonnen hatten Jagd auf die Bestien zu
machen. Zuvor war es häufig zu Angriffen gekommen, die viele der Flüchtlinge das Leben gekostet, oder noch schlimmer, einige
Infiziert hatte, was auf das gleich hinauslief. Sie konnten es sich nicht erlauben einen Infizierten entkommen zu lassen.
Wäre die Verwandlung erst vollzogen, wären sie nicht mehr oder weniger für ihn gewesen, denn Futter.

"Haahabt ihr den ganz alleine gefangen, Mylady Ellenora?", setzte er stammelnd an. 
"Der ist ja riesig. Hattet ihr keine Angst, er hätte euch fressen können?" Sein Gesicht war ganz blaß. 
"Ich und Framier, ja.", sie tätschelte liebevoll den Hals ihres Pferdes. "Klar wollte er mich fressen. Aber genau das, 
ist ja das Problem dieser Viecher. Im fressrauch erkennen sie nicht, wenn sie es mit jemandem zu tun bekommen der ihnen
überlegen ist. Ach, und spar dir diesen MyLadyquatsch. Ellenora reicht völlig." Missmutig verzog sie den Mund als ob das Wort
"MyLady" einen üblen Nachgeschmack hinterließe wenn sie ihn aussprach.
"Wie ihr wünscht, Myl.. Ellenora", er schlug die Augen nieder, und errötete leicht. 
Dann Blicke er wieder zu dem Worgen im Netz auf. 

"Tesius, steh nicht herum und halt Maulaffenfeil! Komm her und hilf mir mit diesen hier!", Rewa, ein betagter Veteran von
Miras Männern, damit begonnen die aufgespießten Worgen von den Speeren zu entfernen. Obwohl ihm bereits Lestitus zur Hand ging,
hatten die Männer schon mit einem Leichnahm schwer zu schaffen. 
Tesius der noch immer gebannt nach oben geschaut hatte, wandte sich um, und zuckte beim Anblick der beiden Worgen erschrocken
 zurück. Dann blickte warf er einen bewundernden Blick auf Ellenora, die sich mit Miras unterhielt. Sich vorzustellen wie diese
 zierliche Person, sich diesen Bestien stellen konnte, überstieg seine Vorstellungskraft. 
Kopfschüttelnd ging er zu Rewa. 

"Drei weniger.", stellte Miras zufrieden fest, und betonte seine Worte mit einem zufriedenen Kopfnicken.
"Sechs.", warf Ellenora trocken ein. "Zwei liegen dort wo sie aus ihrem Hinterhalt kamen, und einer auf dem Weg hierher. Es 
wäre zu gefährlich sie zu holen. Ich war recht nah bei Lohenscheit. Sollen sie den anderen eine Warnung sein." Ellenora blickte
in die Richtung in der Lohenscheit lag, und spuckte angewidert zu Boden."
Miras wünschte, sie würde ihren Aussagen nicht immer so dratisch ausdruck verleihen. Ihre Kindheit zwischen all den Soldaten 
hatte für das Mädchen in ihre nicht viel Raum gelassen.
Ellenora die Miras genau kannte, wischte sich nur lässig mit dem Handrücken über die Lippen, warf ihm dann ihr gewinnenstes 
Lächeln zu und sagte dann ohne auf seine Worte weiter einzugehen: "Na kommt schon Leute, lasst uns diese stinkenden Flo-
säcke verbrennen, und dann holt den Wagen. Wir wollen doch unseren Gast nicht hängen lassen.", sie grinste über die doppel-
deutigkeit ihrer Worte und lief zu Rewa, Tesius und Lestitus, welche die beiden Leichnahme mit tockenen Ästen
und Zweigen zu einem Haufen aufgetürmt hatten.
Miras gab einem Reiter der noch auf seinem Pferd saß ein zeichen, "Du hast sie gehört. Geh und hol das Gespann."


----------



## Evilslyn (21. September 2009)

Mit widerspenstig knarrenden Speichen, rumpelte der kleine Wagen in das Flüchtlingslager, welches  sich in den Schatten des Greymanewalles duckte. Die Ohren der beiden Pferde, welche vor den Karren gespannt waren, zuckten nervös hin und her. Immer wieder wiehrten und schnaubten sie unruhig. Angesichts des sieben Fuß großen Worgen, welcher wie wild an den Stäben seines Käfigs auf der Ladefläche rüttelte, war dieses Verhalten noch ausgesprochen gefasst. 

Sie hatten die Pferde Wochen auf diesen Tag vorbereitet. Hatten sie langsam an den Geruch toter Worgen gewöhnt, welcher für sich allein schon ausreichte Pferde in Panik zu versetzen. Es dauerte zwar eine ganze Weile, doch schließlich zeigten sie kaum noch eine Reaktion.

Einen toten Worgen zu riechen, oder ihn Geifer speiend direkt hinter sich zu haben, machte dann aber doch einen gewaltigen Unterschied. 
Rewa, der auf dem Kutschbock saß, redete unentwegt auf die beiden ein um sie abzulenken und leitete sie ohne seine Peitsche zum Einsatz zu bringen. 
Die Pferde schienen es ihm zu danken.

Etliche Augen verfolgten neugierig den Tross, als er durch das Lager zog. Aufgrund der Tatsache, das Worgenangriffe selten, jedoch nicht unmöglich waren, kam es praktisch nie vor, dass das gesamte Lager schlief. 
Zur Nachtwache eingeteilte Männer, saßen in kleinen Gruppen um Lagerfeuer und vertrieben sich die Zeit mit Würfel- oder Kartenspielen.
Durch das knarren der Räder und die laute des Worgen angelockt, blinzelte aus manchem Zelt das ein oder andere verschlafene Augenpaar, welches sich beim Anblick der tobenden Fracht meist erschrocken weitete und schnell wieder im Zelt verschwand.

Tesius, der dicht hinter dem Wagen ritt genoss die verstohlenen Blicke. Stolz trug er den Kopf hoch erhoben, und streckte seine Brust nach vorn. All die alt eingesessenen Soldaten, die ihn jeden Tag aufzogen weil er noch grün hinter den Ohren sei, würden nun eines besseren belehrt. Er war sich sicher, dass viele von ihnen noch nie so nah an einen Worgen herangekommen waren. Sie mussten ja nicht wissen, dass er sich lieber ein Bein abgehackt hätte als solch ein Husarenstück aufzuführen wie es Ellenora getan hatte.
Hätte er die Wahl gehabt, er hätte dieses stinkende Dreckslager schon lange hinter sich zurück gelassen. Sollten doch diese Mistviecher den Wald haben. Auch wenn es dann vielleicht hier und da einen Durchreisenden erwischen würde, der auf ihrem Speiseplan landete; Es wäre ihm gleich, solange er währenddessen im Warmen sitzen und es sich gut gehen lassen konnte.

In der Mitte des Lagers erreichten sie einen freien Platz, der von großen Feuern umgeben war, die ihn hell ausleuchteten. Man erwartete sie bereits. Trotzdem stand manchem Wächter der Unglaube, über das was sie da sahen ins Gesicht geschrieben. Nur die wenigsten waren fähig beziehungsweise feist genug, den Worgen freiwillig im Wald  gegenüberzutreten. Sie kannten nur die Leichen die ab und an mitgebracht wurden, um ihre Köpfe am Waldrand als Mahnmal aufzupflanzen.

„Miras, Miras. Ihr habt es also tatsächlich geschafft. Ein Teufelskerl wie er im Buche steht!“, Miras engster Vertrauter Rumgar, hatte die Leitung über die sie erwartenden Wachen. Ein Band der jahrzehntelangen Freundschaft verband die Beiden. Rumgar und Miras hatten schon Schlachten gemeinsam geschlagen als Ellenora noch ein Baby, oder gar nicht einmal geborgen war. Auch all die Wirren des Krieges, welche sie in dieses kleine Lager geführt hatten, vermochte es nicht sie zu trennen. 
„Rumgar, mein alter Freund. So gern ich mir diesen Fang auf meine Fahne schreiben würde, die Ehre gebührt nicht mir. Ellenora hat ihn gefangen. Alles was wir beisteuern konnte, war ihr zu helfen ihn in diesen Wagen zu stecken.“, stolz lag in Miras Worten.
„Tja, wie der Stahl so die Klinge. Immerhin hatte sie einen der Besten als Lehrer.“, Rumgar klopfte Miras, der von seinem Rappen gestiegen war freundschaftlich auf die Schulter, und nickte Ellenora respektvoll zu. „Stellt das Vieh einfach hier ab. Meine Männer passen schon auf das er keinen Unsinn macht. Ihr seid sicher müde. Ich habe Medwin aufgetragen einen Eintopf vorzubereiten. Es wäre mir eine Freude, euch vor dem zu Bett gehen, noch an meinem Feuer als Gäste willkommen zu heißen.“ 
Ellenoras Magen knurrte bei der Erwähnung einer warmen Mahlzeit, und erinnerte sie lautstark daran, seit ihrem Aufbruch am Mittag, nichts mehr an Nahrung bekommen zu haben.
„Die Freude ist ganz unsererseits.“, entgegnete Ellenora und fügte mit einem schelmischen Grinsen hinzu: „Geht ihr zwei schon einmal vor. Ich weis doch das ältere Herren gerne ihre Gelenke, nach einem Ausritt, am Feuer wärmen. Ich sehe hier noch zu das alles richtig vertäut wird, dann komme ich nach.“
Die Männer legten synchron ihre Stirn in Falten, nur um im nächsten Moment in ein gemeinsames Lachen auszubrechen. Auch für Rumgar war Ellenora so etwas wie eine Tochter, und sie wusste genau wie sie die beiden zu nehmen hatte.
Jeder Soldat der es gewagt hätte, solch einen Spruch loszulassen, hätte einige Stockschläge riskiert.
Miras und Rumgar legten sich die Arme über die Schultern, und liefen in Richtung eines der Feuer davon. Miras begann bereits ausschweifend von Ellenoras Jagd zu bereichten, und Rumgar hörte gebannt zu. 

Dies war auch das Zeichen für ihr gefolgt sich ihren Schlafstätten zuzuwenden und der Tross löste sich auf. Ellenora schaute den Soldaten zu, die den Käfig gegen das umfallen sicherten, ließ hier ein Seil noch fester ziehen, dort die Verankerung noch etwas tiefer in die Erde treiben und folgte dann Miras und Rumgar, der Geruch nach dampfendem Eintopf leitete ihr den Weg. 

…to be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Eure Evi


----------



## Winipek (21. September 2009)

Wirklich schön, wie die Geschichte immer neue Wendungen nimmt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (21. September 2009)

Und ich dachte erst, die weiße Frau mit dem Armbändern sei Ellenora...

wie man sich irren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (22. September 2009)

Hmmm...heut noch kein neuer Teil ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Neeeeed!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (23. September 2009)

Magnus schritt durch die Gänge der Burg auf einer seiner endlosen Patroullien. 
Seit die Worgen das Gemäuer bewohnten war vieles anderes geworden. Wo früher Dienstmägde, wie fleißige Bienen durch die Gänge schwärmten, kümmerte sich nun niemand mehr um Spinnweben, Wollmäuse oder Fledermausdung.
Besonders letzterer hatte eine verheerende Auswirkung auf das alte Gemäuer. In den dunklen Ecken der Burg, und derer gab es viele, nisteten die Lederflügler teilweise zu hunderten, wenn nicht zu tausenden. Ihr Kot, der in manchen Gängen fast Kniehoch stand, fraß sich förmlich in das Gestein. Magnus tat es in der Seele weh, wenn er den langsamen Verfall, des einst stolzen Silberleinanwesens mit ansehen musste. 
Ein Lächeln huschte über sein durchscheinendes Gesicht, als er an die Zeiten zurück dachte, als wahre Heerscharen  von Dienern die Herrschaften umsorgten. Horden von Köchen, Dienstboten und Mägden das alte Gemäuer mit Leben erfüllten und noch rauschende Feste gefeiert wurden. Das Lächeln schwand, als er sich bewusst wurde, dass dies wohl nie wieder der Fall sein würde. 
Und wenn, er hätte doch nicht teilnehmen können. Seine Zeit der irdischen Freuden war vorbei.
Wenn er durch die Gänge schritt, bleiben seine Füße immer auf dem Boden, selbst wenn der Guano ihm bis über die Knie reichte. Wenn er  schrie, flog keine der Fledermäuse auf. 
Er würde wohl auf immer als stiller Beobachter durch die Gänge schreiten, bis Wind und Regen, auch den letzten Stein abgetragen, hätten. 
Vielleicht, würde er dann Frieden finden. 

Fest in das dichte Fell seiner Beute gekrallt, den Blutgeschmack noch auf der Zunge, fand sich Arled in einer prekären Situation wieder. 
Er hatte gerade seinem Opfer, welches noch immer heftig zappelnd zu entkommen suchte, den Todesstoß versetzen wollen, als er plötzlich die Fänge Flugur an seiner Kehle spürte.
Er hatte ihn im Rausch, der mit seiner Jagd einherging, völlig vergessen.

Wie konnte er nur so anmaßend sein? 
Er war ein schlechtes, unbeherrschtes Mitglied des Rudels. 
Er wartete auf das unvermeidliche. 
Wartete das Flugur sich seiner entledigen würde.
Wölfe die ihrem Alphatier nicht gehorchten, waren ein Gefahr für das Rudel.
Doch der Biss kam nicht.
Sekunden dehnten sich zu einer kleinen Ewigkeit während sie so verharrten. 
Arled fragte sich, wenn Flugur ihn schon nicht töten würde, warum er dann nicht endlich losließ. 
Immerhin hatten sie Beute gemacht, genug für beide.

Als Esmeralda just in diesem Augenblick in seinen Armen blökte, füllte sich sein Geist mit Bildern. Es mag an der Art ihres Blökens gelegen haben, oder am langsam nachlassenden Adrenalin in seinen Adern, doch erst jetzt erinnerte sich Arled wo er sich befand, und welche Beute er umfangen hielt.
Sein Griff lockerte sich. 
Esmeralda, dem Wahnsinn nahe, schoss davon, und verkroch sich in der hintersten Ecke ihres Gatters. Fleisch hing von ihrem Rücken herab, und ihr Blut hatte die rechte Seite ihres Fells blutrot gefärbt. 
Flugur, der den Wechsel in Arleds Gemüt bemerkt hatte, lockerte seinerseits seinen Biss um Arleds Hals. 
„Esmeralda!“, würgte Arled hervor. 
Seine Worgenstimmbänder ließen die Bestürzung, welche in seiner Stimme lag, falsch klingen. Doch selbst als Mensch hätte Arled wohl kaum ein Wort hervor gebracht. 
Was hatte er nur getan?

Flugur merkte erleichtert, dass der Kampfgeist, die Wut und die Gier aus Arled wichen.
Sein Geruch änderte sich vom wilden Duft der Jagd, zu einem devoten, Respekt bezeugenden.
Dann entspannten sich auch seine Muskeln und die arme Esmeralda schoss davon. 
Auf ihrem Rücken klaffte Arleds Bisswunde. Dunkles Blut sickerte daraus hervor. Arled blickte ihr nach, dann zu Flugur, und wieder zu Esmeralda. Verwirrung und Entsetzen lag in seinem Blick. Flugur konnte sich nur zu gut in seine Lage versetzen. 

Ihm war es in den ersten Nächten seiner Verwandlung, ähnlich ergangen, nur war er auf sich allein gestellt gewesen. 
Noch immer erinnerte er sich mit Grauen an den Morgen zurück, als er mit blutigen Kleidern, im Wald unweit ihres Hauses erwacht war. Er war extra weit von zu Hause weg gegangen, um Übergriffe aufs eigene Vieh zu vermeiden, doch hatten ihn offenbar seine Instinkte zurück geführt. 
Das schlimmste war jedoch, als er an seinem Haus ankam, und von der völlig aufgelösten Maiiden erfuhr, dass ihr Sohn in der Nacht von einem Tier angefallen worden war. 
Noch immer wurde ihm flau im Magen, dachte er an die ohnmächtige Verzweiflung zurück, die ihn geplagt hatte. 
Diese war dann aber in blankes Entsetzen umgeschlagen, als Arleds Verhalten zweifelsfrei darauf hinwies, dass seine Verwandlung bereits im Gange war.
Dies, gepaart mit der Tatsache mit niemandem sprechen zu können, war die Hölle gewesen.

Arled stand auf und ging auf Esmeralda zu. 
Sein Jagdfieber war völlig erstorben. 
Es sah seltsam aus, wie dieser riesige weiße Worg, in ach so menschlicher Haltung, leicht vorn übergebeugt, auf Esmeralda zuging. 
Eine Hand beschwichtigend nach vorne ausgestreckt, welche aufgrund der messerscharfen Klauen an ihrem Ende, nicht wirklich beruhigend wirkte. 
Esmeralda sah dies offenbar genauso, denn sie blökte und verdrehte die Augen bis nur noch das Weiße zu sehen war. 
Als Arled noch ein paar Schritte näher gekommen war, stob sie plötzlich schlingernd los, hielt auf die Begrenzung ihres Gatters zu, drückte sich ab, und krachte mit ihrem Kopf gegen den Querbalken der Umrandung. 
Schwer schlug sie auf dem Boden auf, kam auf die Beine, schüttelt ihren dicken wolligen Schädel und blökte trotzig. Arled, der beim Geräusch von Esmeraldas Einschlag mitfühlende zusammengezuckt war, wollte zu ihr eilen, was Esmeralda jedoch nur zu einem neuen Fluchtversuch trieb. 
Diesmal rannte sie noch schneller, ihre kurzen Beine ermöglichten es ihr jedoch nicht höher zu springen, und so krachte sie erneut gegen die Holzwand. 
Wo vorher ihr Fell noch die größte Menge des Aufpralls absorbiert hatte, vermochte es dies nun nicht mehr, und Esmeralda ging bewusstlos zu Boden.

Arled war direkt bei ihr. 
Kniete nieder und bettete ihren Kopf auf seinen haarigen Oberschenkeln. 
„Esmeralda“, so leise und zärtlich es seine Stimmbänder zuließen redete er auf sie ein. „was machst du denn mein Mädchen. Ach was mach ich dir Vorwürfe. Was ist nur in mich gefahren.“ 

Esmeralda, so war Flugur sich sicher, bekam von allem nichts mit. Der Stress, die Rückenverletzung und der doppelte Einschlag in den Zaun, hatten sie an die Grenze ihrer Belastbarkeit gebracht. Ihm war klar, wenn nichts geschehe, würde sie wohl schon bald auf der himmlischen Weide äßen. 
Flugur beobachtete alles Angespannt. 
Seine Anspannung wuchs.
Würde es wieder geschehen?


Arleds Verstand raste. 
Wie konnte es nur dazu kommen.
Warum hatte Flugur sie überhaupt hergeführt. 
Warum hatte Flugur nicht besser aufgepasst.
Aber im nächsten Moment verwarf er diese Gedanken.
Er hätte sich, in der Erregung der Jagd, auch von Flugur nicht abhalten lassen. Hatte ihn ja nicht einmal wahrgenommen bis er seine Zähne am Hals gespürt hatte.
Hatte nur noch seine Beute gesehen.
Beute, nicht mehr und nicht weniger, die sich nun als sein liebstes, unter allen Tieren die sie besaßen, herausstellte. 
Wut keimte in ihm auf.
Wut auf sich. 
Wut auf die Situation. 
Wut auf die Unabänderlichkeit dessen was geschehen war. 
Und seine Wut wuchs.

Äußerlich blieb er gefasst. 
Fuhr mit seinen Klauen bewährten Pranken so sanft wie möglich über Esmeraldas Fell und redete beruhigend auf sie ein.
Esmeralda begann zu zucken. 
Erst dachte er schon sie käme zu sich, doch dann wurden ihre Bewegungen mehr und mehr krampfhaft. 
Panik vermischte sich mit der Wut in seinem Bauch, und fachte diese noch mehr an.
„Ruhig, meine Kleine. Ruhig.“ Gefühlvoll wuschelte er ihr durchs Fell hinter den Ohren, so wie sie es immer am liebsten gemocht hatte.
Flehentlich blickte er zu Flugur auf, der aber nichts tun konnte als Mitfühlend zurück zu blicken. 
Die Zuckungen Esmeraldas wurden stärker. Ihre Lieder flackerten, und entblößten ihre weg gedrehten Augäpfel. Rosaner Schaum trat vor Esmeraldas Maul.

Sie würde sterben. 
Arled wusste es. 
Nein!
Das würde er nicht zulassen.
Wut.
Loderte in ihm infernogleich auf, schien ihn von ihnen zu verzehren.
Verzweiflung.
Packte ihn, schien ihn zu erdrücken.
Nein! 
Es durfte nicht sein. 
Seine Klauen bohrten sich tief in Esmeraldas Fell, als er sich verzweifelt an sie klammerte.
Wärme.
Erst wie ein kleines Licht in den Feuern der Wut, und dem Ozean der Ohnmacht, fast nicht zu erkennen, erwuchs sie zu einem Nimbus der Zuversicht, der die Wut löschte, und eine Rettende Insel in dem Ozean für ihn bildete. 
In seinem Kopf herrschte völliger Friede. 
Arled hatte das Gefühl als ob elektrische Stöße durch seine Gliedmaßen strömten. 
Seine Wahrnehmung wurde immer deutlicher. 
Er konnte plötzlich den Wind in seinem Fell spüren, doch nicht wie normal, sondern mit jedem seiner Haare. 
Nahm sich selbst wahr bis in die Haarspitzen. 
Dann war da noch etwas anderes, verworren, und erst unverständlich. 
Kurz aufblitzende Bilder. 
Ein Junge, maximal Zehn Sommer alt, der über ein Gatter spähte.
Dann ein Baum, dessen Äste im Wind wehten, und der gleich Junge darunter, nur etwas älter, der ihm den Nacken graulte.
Es dauerte einen Moment bis er bemerkte, dass diese Erinnerungen nicht seine Eigenen waren. 
Und noch einen bis er den Jungen erkannte. 
Er war es selbst. Nur Jünger. 
So wie Esmeralda ihn sah.


Irgendwie war eine Verbindung zwischen ihnen entstanden. 
Er wusste nicht wie, er wusste nicht warum. Doch er wusste instinktiv was zu tun war.
Er stellte sich vor, seinen Verstand durch seine Hände in Esmeralda hinein gleiten zu lassen. Tiefer und tiefer, drang er ein und plötzlich hatte er die Gedankenwelt Esmeraldas hinter sich gelassen. 
Spürte das, was sie selbst mit ihren Erinnerungen zu verdrängen suchte.
Die brennende Wunde auf ihrem Rücken. Die Infektion, die sich von seinem Biss aus in ihre Adern verteilte. Sowie die Prellung an ihrem Vorderkopf. 
Es war so intensiv, als wären es seine eigenen Verletzungen.
Ohne genau zu wissen wie er es anstellte, ließ er die Wärme die sein Innerstes ausfüllte durch seine Hände in Esmeralda fließen. Hüllte die Verletzungen damit ein, umwob sie, durchdrang sie. 
Und fühlte wie Augenblicklich eine Heilung einsetzte.

Flugur stand wie gebannt da und blickte auf das Schauspiel das sich ihm darbot.
Arled kniete noch immer bei Esmeralda und hielt ihren Kopf auf seinen Beinen.
Ein leichter Schimmer ging von ihm aus.
Obwohl Flugur es schon einmal gesehen hatte, konnte er seine Augen nicht losreisen.
Damals war er selbst so mit seinen Bisswunden beschäftigt, dass er schon in Erwägung gezogen hatte, es sei ein Traum gewesen.
Doch er hatte es sich nicht eingebildet, war keinem Irrsinn aufgesessen.
Sein Sohn hatte ihm damals, auf jener Lichtung, das Leben gerettet und konnte sich nicht einmal daran erinnern.
Und nun war er im Begriff das gleich für Esmeralda zu tun.

…to be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Estler (23. September 2009)

geil nen heiler^^


----------



## Winipek (23. September 2009)

Uhuhuhu...*flöt*. Das ja mal der Haaammmer!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (24. September 2009)

Flugur konnte das sich ihm bietende Schauspiel kaum fassen. 
Die offene Wunde, die Esmeraldas Rücken verunstaltete, schien das noch frische Blut an den Wundrändern in sich einzusaugen. Fleisch, welches beim Biss mehr oder weniger in Fetzen gerissen wurde, fügte sich wieder zusammen. Sogar das Fell kehrte wieder. Nichts zeugte nach kurzem mehr davon, dass eine klaffende, lebensbedrohende Wunde an der Stelle gewesen war, wo nun wieder frisches weises Fell wallte. 
Nur die Blutreste die bereits tiefer ins Fell gesickert waren, verliehen Esmeralda ein Aussehen, als sei sie der Schlachtbank entflohen.

Flugur fiel auf, dass der Atem des Schafs, welcher als Arled begonnen hatte, nur noch unregelmäßig und stoßweise gekommen war, nun wieder Esmeraldas Flanke in ruhigen, gleichmäßigen Zügen hob und senkte. Auch das unkontrollierte Zucken hatte aufgehört.


Arled sandte seine Sinne noch einmal durch alle Winkel von Esmeralda. Prüfte ob sie noch Schmerzen hatte, fand jedoch nichts. Bevor er sich wieder in sich selbst zurück zog, berührte er einmal kurz die kleine goldgelb schimmernde Kugel, als die er Esmeraldas Geist wahrnahm. Das Schimmern rührte von der Patina her, in die er ihn beim Eintritt gehüllt hatte.
Ebenso wie die Heilung selbst, hatte er auch dies, rein instinktiv getan. Offenbar vermittelte es Esmeralda ein Gefühl der Glückseeligkeit, in dem sie Schlafähnlich dahin döste. 
Als hätte sie seine Anwesenheit bemerkt, stellte sie im Traum wachsam die Ohren auf. 
Arled konzentrierte sich auf das Gefühl wenn er sie gegrault hatte. An der Stelle kurz hinter den Ohren. Dort mochte sie es am liebsten. Oft hatten sie Stunden dagesessen und Arled hatte sie dort gegrault. 
Wie es schien, funktionierte es, denn sie rieb ihren Kopf, an einer imaginären Hand, und entspannte ihre Ohren. Im Geiste lächelte Arled milde. Dann zog er sich zurück.

Er öffnete die Augen und atmete tief durch. Flugur stand nicht weit entfernt und schaute ihn aus großen ungläubigen Augen an. Arled wusste nicht was er sagen sollte. Also wendete er sich wieder Esmeralda zu. Bis auf ihr blutgetränktes Fell am Unterbauch, deutete nichts mehr darauf hin, dass sie noch vor kurzem dem Tode nah gewesen war. Ein heftiger Regen, und auch dieses letzte Indiz wäre verschwunden.

&#8222;Wie hast du das gemacht?&#8220;, brach Flugur das Schweigen.
&#8222;Ich weis es nicht.&#8220;, gab Arled zurück, und das war nicht mehr als die Wahrheit. &#8222;Ich fühlte Wut, Verzweiflung, und dann wurde alles von einem warmen Gefühl förmlich hinweggespült.
Ich konnte ihre Verletzungen spüren. Es war seltsam, einerseits fühlte ich mich wie ich, zum teil war ich aber auch ein Teil von ihr. Ich kann es nicht erklären, aber irgendwie wusste ich einfach was zu tun war.&#8220;
Flugur sah nicht so aus, als ob diese Erklärung ihn zufrieden stellte, aber wie es schien war das Alles was Arled sagen konnte.
&#8222;Vielleicht kannst du mehr sagen wenn du eine Nacht darüber geschlafen hast. Jetzt sollten wir zusehen, dass wir noch etwas zu Essen finden, ehe es hell wird.&#8220;, Flugurs Vorschlag hatte ein tiefes Grollen in Arleds Magengegend zu Folge. 
&#8222;Also gut, gehen wir. Mein Magen bringt mich noch um.&#8220;, entgegnete Arled.
Gerade als er aufstehen wollte, berührte ihn etwas an seinem Arm. 
Arled blickte nach unten, und stellte überrascht fest, dass es Esmeralda war, die ihren Kopf an ihm rieb, so wie sie es immer zu tun pflegte wenn er sie Besuchen kam. Alle Furcht vor ihm schien aus ihr Gewichen. Mit einer seiner großen Pranken, streichelte er behutsam über ihr dichtes Fell. Wie es schien, hatte nicht nur er in ihr Wesen zu blicken vermocht, als er ihren Geist berührte. &#8222;Tja mein Mädchen, das wäre aber beinahe schief gegangen. Pass auf dich auf.&#8220; Dann tätschelte er noch einmal ihre Seite, blickte zu Flugur.
&#8222;Wollen wir?&#8220;, war seine einfache Frage.
&#8222;Los geht&#8217;s!&#8220;, Flugurs einfache Antwort.
Und schon setzten sie über das Gatter hinweg, und rannten in die Nacht hinein.


Tesius wankte, eine halb volle Flasche noch immer in der Hand haltend, durch die engen Korridore zwischen den Zelten dahin. Leise trällerte er ein Liedchen vor sich hin. Seine Sicht war stark verschwommen. Es waren etliche Stunden verstrichen, seit sie mit ihrem Fang ins Lager zurück gekehrt waren. Alle hatten ein Heidenaufsehen gemacht, ob der heldenhaften Tat Ellenoras. 
Tesius, bewunderte sie ebenfalls, hätte sich aber gewünscht in den Geschichten nicht immer nur als Nebenfigur aufzutauchen. Er fand immer erst Erwähnung, wenn es darum ging einen garantierten Lacher einzufahren, sich über seine Schreckhaftigkeit zu amüsieren. 
Zwar lachte er immer mit, doch nagte jeder belustigte Blick, jeder Lacher an seinem Selbstwertgefühl.
Aber sollten sie nur Lachen. Eines Tages würde er auch die Worgen jagen. Und dann würden sie schon sehen was für ein Kerl in ihm steckte. 
Eigentlich war er mit dem Ziel losgegangen, sich einen stillen Platz zum Pinkeln zu suchen. Doch seine Füße trugen ihn unwillkürlich zu der Stelle, an der der Käfig mit ihrem Gefangenen stand. Die großen Feuer brannten noch. Waren allerdings bei weitem nicht mehr so groß und hell wie bei ihrer Ankunft. 
Die abgestellten Wachen, hatten sich an einem davon zusammen gedrängt. Tesius konnte an der von ihnen ausgehenden Geräuschkulisse erkennen, dass auch sie nicht mehr nüchtern waren.

Er schaute zum Käfig und bekam einen Schock.
Er war leer.  
Gerade als er schon nach den Wachen rufen wollte, erkannte er doch noch die Umrisse des Worgen. Er hatte sich hingesetzt und war im schattigen unteren Teil  kaum zu erkennen. 
Tesius ging näher heran. 
Halb aus Neugierde, halb um sich zu beweisen, dass er doch nicht so ängstlich war, wie man ihn immer hinstellt.
Der Worg saß im Schneidersitz und sah fast aus als würde er meditieren. 
Die Größe des Käfigs ermöglichte es ihm ohnehin nicht sich hinzulegen.

Im Glaube sein Gegenüber schlafe, trat Tesius näher heran. 
Verstohlen schaute er sich um, in der Angst die Wachen könnten ihn bemerken. Doch niemand nahm von ihm Notiz.
Er trat an den Käfig und beobachtete den Worgen. 
Seine Augen waren geschlossen, die Ohren nach hinten gekippt.
Gleichmäßig hob und senkte sich sein Brustkorb. 
Schlafend wirkte er völlig harmlos.
&#8222;Hey Floteppisch!&#8220;, raunte Tesius ihm lallend zu. 
Keine Reaktion. 
Tesius wartete noch einen Augenblick, bückte sich dann, und streckte vorsichtig eine Hand durch die Gitterstäbe. 
Langsam näherte sich seine Hand dem haarigen Schienbein. 
Sein Herz schlug etwas schneller, doch eingehüllt in seine Wolke aus Alkohol, merkte er es kaum. 
Noch fünfzehn Zentimeter trennten ihn vom Fell des Worgen.
Zehn, fünf und dann berührte er ihn.
Das Fell fühlte sich strack und rau an. 
Er fuhr mit seiner Hand da Bein hinab, bis er an der großen Pranke angelangt war. 
Mit seiner Fingerspitze tippte er vorsichtig auf eine der Krallenspitzen. 
Ein süffisantes Lächeln lag dabei auf seinem Gesicht.
Dann zog er die Hand zurück, richtete sich auf und schaute auf den Worgen herab. 
&#8222;Na also, &#8220;, ein Schluckauf unterbrach Tesius schwer verständliche, da alkoholgeschwängerten Worte, &#8222;bin isch mudisch, oder was?&#8220; 
Dann setzte er die Flasche an die Lippen, legte den Kopf in den Nacken, und nahm einen tiefen Schluck. 
Als er den Kopf wieder nach vorne kippen ließ, blickte er direkt in zwei goldene, fellumrandete  Augen.
Er wollte gerade schreien, da schoss eine Pranke zwischen den Gitterstäben hindurch, packte ihn am Hals und ein Schreien wurde unmöglich.

&#8230;to be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Winipek (24. September 2009)

Wenn es ein Buch wäre, hätte ich es bestimmt schon zu ende gelesen, da es so spannend geschrieben ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. September 2009)

Geniale und unerwartete Wendung!

Schade dass keine Untoten (egal welche) drin vorkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (24. September 2009)

Karl erwachte als die Sonne bereits hoch am Himmel stand. Es kam häufig vor, dass er den halben Tag verschlief, besonders wenn er in der Nacht zuvor gejagt hatte.
Wenigstens hatte er es sich über die Jahre hinweg abzugewöhnen geschafft, nach seinen Streifzügen im Wald zu erwachen. Was ihm als Worg als gemütliches Bett erschien, hatte sich nur allzu oft, in seiner menschlichen Form als unbequem oder einfach nur ekelig entpuppt.
Er schlüpfte aus dem Bett und streckte sich, begleitet von einem herzhaften Gähnen.

Er zog sich ein Hemd und eine Hose über, die er wie jedes Mal, auf  dem Stuhl neben seinem Bett deponiert hatte. Und lief nach unten um sich eine Schüssel Wasser zu holen, mit der er sich waschen konnte. 
Als er aus seinem Haus trat, war Lohenscheit schon längst erwacht. 
Überall liefen Menschen herum, die ihrem Tagwerk nachgingen. 
Das rege Treiben im Dorf, war jedoch nur auf den ersten Blick normal. 
Wer genauer hinsah, hätte schnell bemerkt, dass in Lohenscheit gar nichts in Ordnung war.
Dazu kam es jedoch nicht, da wie jeden Tag, nur vertraute Gesichter die Straßen durchstreiften. Es war ewig her, dass sich der letzte Fremde nach Lohenscheit verirrt hatte.
Nicht seit sich die Kunde verbreitete das Worgen die Wälder ringsum durchstreiften und manche Spukgeschichte über ihr Dorf kursierte.

Obwohl Karl sich kaum noch an die Zeit erinnern konnte, als es anders gewesen war, vermisste er es schon ab und an. Seine Erinnerung war fast verblasst, nur noch wenige Bilder waren geblieben. 
Eines davon war, wie zur Erntedankfestzeit der ganze Dorfplatz zu einem riesigen Festbankett ausgebaut war, wo unzählbare Köstlichkeiten aufgetischt wurden. Die Erntezeit war ohnehin die Zeit der Händler, und sie kamen in Scharen, ihre Waren feil zu bieten. Karl hatte es geliebt durch die engen Gassen zu ziehen, die exotischen Gerüche in der Nase, und hier und da etwas zu naschen. 
Diese Erinnerung war auch dicht mit einer anderen Verknüpft, nämlich die an seine Freunde mit denen er damals seine Zeit verbrachte. 
Einerseits war da die Erinnerung an sein Bruder, Marl der sich Aufgrund seines höheren Alters stets als Anführer gebärdete - dabei war er gerade mal zwanzig Minuten vor ihm geboren. Dieses Verhalten hatte er gelinde gesagt auch als Worg nicht abgelegt, es war eher noch schlimmer geworden. 
Andererseits jene an Ellenora.
Beim Gedanken an sie befiel ihn ein tiefes Gefühl der Trauer. 
Sie hatte ihm stets sehr nah gestanden. Täglich hatten sie Marl und er Lohenscheit gemeinsam unsicher gemacht, und sich in einem ständigen Wettstreit um ihre Gunst befunden.
Sie waren noch Kinder gewesen, nie mehr als Freunde. Doch wenn Karl heute zurück Blickte, war er sich fast sicher, dass früher oder später eine Liebe zwischen ihr und einem von ihnen beiden entstanden wäre.
Doch der Tag der Worgen hatte alles verändert. 
Er und Marl waren zu Worgen geworden, und Ellenora war in jener dunklen Nacht gestorben.

Karl blinzelte die Tränen weg, die ihm in die Augen steigen wollten, und zog den Eimer aus dem Brunnen nach oben. Was geschehen war, war nun einmal geschehen. Er musste das beste daraus machen.
Kurze Zeit nachdem er ins Haus zurück gekehrt war, ertönte die kleine Glocke die am Eingang befestigt war, und kündigte Besuch an. 
Karl, der gerade sein Gesicht eingeseift hatte, verdrehte die Augen und eilte nach unten.
Schon auf der Treppe erkannte Karl das es nur Marl sein konnte.
Wie es seine ungeduldige Natur normal war, hämmerte er bereits an die Tür.
“Karl! Karl, komm schon, mach auf! Es ist schon nach Mittag!”
Karl öffnete die Tür und machte sich direkt wieder auf den Weg nach oben. 
“Ich weis wie viel Uhr wir haben. Trotzdem werde ich nicht wegen dir meine Rasur unterbrechen. Was gibt es denn heute wieder so wichtiges, dass du mir fast die Tür einrennen musst?”, rief er über seine Schulter zu Marl, der sich sofort an seine Fersen geheftet hatte, zurück.
“Och, möchte mein Bruderherz seine Stöpelchen stutzen?”, höhnte Marl.
Sein Bruder liebte es ihn mit seinem spärlichen Bartwuchs aufzuziehen. Er war nie dicht genug geworden, um einen ernsthaften Bart stehen zu lassen, und so rasierte sich Karl täglich, während Marls Gesicht ein Bart zierte wie er dichter kaum sein konnte.
“Wolltest du mir nicht irgendetwas bahnbrechend wichtiges erzählen?”, fragte Karl, und schaffte es seine Verärgerung über Marls Seitenhieb, kaum in seiner Stimme mitschwingen zu lassen.
“Ja, stimmt. Sieh du nur zu das du den Wendigo aus deinem Gesicht vertreibst, und hör zu.”
Karl verdrehte die Augen, schnaufte einmal kurz durch, und begann sich den Schaum aus dem Gesicht schaben. Es hatte keinen Sinn mit Marl zu diskutieren, und hätte ihm sicher nur noch mehr Schmähungen eingebracht.
Marl achtete gar nicht weiter darauf, platzierte sich auf dem kleinen Holzschemel der neben dem Badezuber stand, und redete direkt weiter drauf los.
“Wie du ja vielleicht mitbekommen hast - wenn Seniore nicht wieder die ganze Nacht Trübsal geblasen, und den Mond angeheult hat - hatten wir gestern wieder Scherereien mit diesen verdammten Flüchtlingen, die sich in ihrem elenden Lager am Greymanewall verschanzt haben.”, er räusperte sich lautstark, und dem Geräusch zu folge auch äußerst erfolgreich. Karl befürchtet schon er würde ihm auf den Boden spucken. Doch Marl schwang sich von dem Schemel, öffnete das Badefenster und spuckte die grüngelbe Ladung auf die Dachschindeln.
Während Karl dies aus dem Augenwinkel wahrnahm, und angeekelt das Gesicht verzog, was ihm einen schmerzhaften Schnitt seiner Rasierklinge einbrachte, nickte Marl zufrieden, schloss das Fenster und fuhr fort als wäre nichts gewesen. “Gestern Nacht haben sie sechs von uns getötet. Haben sie verbrannt wie Dreck. In ihren Augen sind wir nicht mehr als ein Übel das es zu tilgen gilt. Und der ältesten Rat verbietet noch immer sie anzugreifen.”, angewidert verzog er bei der Erwähnung des Rats das Gesicht. “Ich meine, gut, wir haben viele Verluste erlitten nachdem sie sich auf unsere Übergriffe eingestellt hatten. Aber ich sage durch dieses ewige defensive herum gehocke, werden sie früher oder später uns alle erledigen. Wir sollten zuschlagen, mit unserer gesamten Stärke, und sie entweder töten, oder zu einem von uns machen.”
“Das kann doch nicht dein Ernst sein”, entgegnete Karl entrüstet. “Er erinnere dich wie wir zu Worgen wurden. Wir wären nicht besser als Arugals Gefolge, wenn wir so handelten. Ich könnte es mir nicht verzeihen. Ich jage um zu töten, wenn ich es muss.” 
Marl lächelte ihm spöttisch zu, “Das war schon immer dein Problem Bruderherz. Du bist einfach zu weich. Was war ist Vergangenheit. Wir sind ihnen Körperlich weit überlegen. Sollen wir denn auf Ewig hier herum sitzen und warten bis sie eines Tages eine Armee gegen uns entsenden. Und glaub mir, früher oder später wird es so kommen.”
Vom vor dem Fenster liegenden Hof ertönender Lärm unterbrach ihr Gespräch. Irgendetwas ging dort unten vor sich.
Karl schaute nach draußen und entdecke sah eine ganze Traube Menschen die zwei Personen umringten. 
Der eine trug nur noch seine Hosen, welche zum größten Teil in Fetzen von ihm herabhingen.
Karl erkannte in ihm Hetsch. Schon bevor er zum Worgen geworden war, war er als Dorfschläger und Trinker bekannt. Das Worg Dasein hatte ihn aber erst zu einem echten Kotzbrocken gemacht. Er war rücksichtslos und gefährlich. 
Er und seine Schergen, pflegten in der Nacht den umliegenden Wald zu durch streifen und arglose Reisenden, zu bestehlen, und nicht selten sogar zu verspeisen. Karl hatte schon oft das Gefühl gehabt, Hetsch sei in seiner Worgform, mehr er selbst, denn als Mensch.
Was viel mehr seine Aufmerksamkeit in Bann zog, war der junge Mann den er bei sich hatte. Seine Kleidung war mehr oder weniger intakt, auch wenn sie ziemlich verdreckt war. Das Gesicht des Jungen schätzte Karl auf maximal achtzehn Lenze. Obgleich Karl von seinem Fenster aus, gut zwei Steinwürfe vom Geschehen entfernt war, konnte er die Angst in den Augen des Jungen erkennen.
Karl war klar warum. Dieser Junge kam nicht aus Lohenscheit, dessen war er sich sicher.


Ellenora erwachte aufgrund  aufgeregter Rufe, und setzte sich auf. Sie fragte sich gerade, was wohl passiert sein mochte, als der Eingang ihres Zeltes stürmisch zur Seite gerissen wurde. “Ellenora, kommen sie schnell, Miras...”, Lestitus brach seinen Satz ab und wendete sich peinlich berührt ab, als er bemerkte das Ellenora unbekleidet war. 
Ellenora schmunzelte, schwang sich aus dem Bett, zog sich ein Hemd über, und schlüpfte in ihre Hose.
“Na los, spuckt es schon aus.”, herrschte sie während dessen Lestitus an, der offenbar vergessen hatte, warum er da war.
“Äh, ja. Miras. Er...” 
“Jetzt drucks nicht so herum sondern sprich Klartext. Du tust ja so als hättest du noch nie eine nackte Frau gesehen.”, sie schnallte sich locker ihren Schwertgurt um die Hüfte und preschte an ihm vorbei ins Freie.
Lestitus eilte ihr nach. 
“Miras, er will euch sehen, es gibt Probleme. Der Worg...”
Weiter kam er nicht. Bei Ellenora gingen bei seinen Worten alle Alarmglocken an. Sie rannte los, und bekam seine Rufe gar nicht mehr mit.
Der Worg. Sie hatte so viel in diesen Fang investiert. Wenn jemand ihn getötet, oder zugelassen hatte, dass er sich selbst tötet, würde sie ihn zu Rechenschaft ziehen. 
Doch was sie erwartet war viel schlimmer als sie es erwartet hatte.
Der Käfig war leer.
Überall war helle Aufregung.
 Zwei Wächter trugen einen zugedeckten Leichnam, auf einer Bare davon.
Mitten in dem Chaos stand Miras, und verteilte Aufgaben an die herum stehenden Männer.

...to be continued

MfG 
eure Evi


----------



## Evilslyn (25. September 2009)

Tief im Schoß der Erde, weit ab von allen Vorgängen, die sich überirdisch ereigneten, lag er in tiefem Schlummer.
Doch es war ein unruhiger Schlaf. 
Selbst bis in die tiefsten Tiefen seiner Träume, folgten ihm die Stimmen. 
Erzählten ihm von Verrat, und von Verlust. 
Erzählten ihm von Hass. 
Hass der zu seinem eigenen geworden war.
Dem Hass, der einst der ihre gewesen war. 
Der nun zu einem Teil seiner selbst geworden war, untrennbar mit seinem Ich verwoben. 

Es gab eine Zeit, da er gegen den Hass angekämpft hatte. 
Doch mittlerweile hieß er ihn willkommen, denn er linderte etwas den immerwährenden Schmerz. 
Selbst im Schlaf, peinigten ihn die Kräfte, die in ihm wogten.
Kräfte die ihn einst fast zerrissen hätten. 
Und noch immer daran arbeiteten, ihr Werk zu vollenden. 
Doch sie würden es nicht schaffen. 
Sie nährten nur weiter seinen Hass, der heißer brannte als all der Schmerz.
In ihm verdampfte er alle Pein wie in einem Hochofen. An ihm hielt er sich fest, ringend um seine geistige Gesundheit. 
Es gab Momente in denen er fast fürchtete, sie bereits eingebüßt zu haben, doch auch diese Gedanken verfeuerte er im Hochofen seines Hasses.

Fast noch schlimmer als der Schmerz und die Stimmen waren jedoch die Erinnerungen.
Sie waren Bruchstückhaft, wirkten wie aus einer anderen Zeit, einem anderen Leben. Sie schienen ebenso zu zerreißen, wie es sein Körper zu tun drohte. 
Da waren Bilder von Gesichtern, von Orten. 
Er sah das Gesicht eines Mannes, aus dem ihn Augen, so leuchtend blau, dass sie fast zu brennen schienen anschauten. Er hatte einen kecken Gesichtsausdruck, und ein schelmiges Grinsen spielte um seine Mundwinkel.
Dann Bilder eines Sees, eines Sees aus reiner Energie.
Er sah einen Himmel, voll von Drachen. 
Ihre schuppigen Leiber glänzten in der Sonne.
Er konnte Drachen aller Schwärme ausmachen,
Die Zeitbewahrer glänzten bronzen bis golden, je nachdem wie sich das Sonnenlicht in ihren Schuppen brach. 
Wächter der Träume, in schillerndem Grün.
Das azurblau der Magiewächter, schien fast mit dem Blau des Himmels zu verschmelzen.
Und in ihrer Mitte, von einem Heer roter Drachen umringt, majestätisch mit ihren ledrigen Schwingen schlagend, schwebte sie, Alextrasza. 
Lebensbinderin, Aspekt des Lebens. 
Hatte er einst geglaubt sie vielleicht gar lieben zu können, flammte nun endloser Hass bei ihrem Anblick in ihm auf. 
Auch sie hatte ihn Verraten.
Sein Hass verzehrte die Erinnerung, und eine neue trat an ihre Stelle.

Er sah die Dächer einer Stadt. 
Gebaut von Menschen. 
Diesen ärmlichen Geschöpfen. Kaum in der Lage sich zu schützen. 
Wehrlos, wenn sie unbewaffnet waren. 
Klein und ohne Klauen, ohne Zähne. 
Doch sie wiesen eine unstillbaren Wissensdrang auf, der nur von ihrem Wille zur Macht noch überstiegen wurde.
Ihnen war jedes Mittel recht, um diese zu erhalten.
Er erinnerte sich, wie oft er sich genau diese Wesensart zunutze gemacht hatte, um sie zu lenken, zu seinen Zwecken zu manipulieren. 
Er hatte sie wie Spielzeug betrachtet. 
Und dann waren es ausgerechnet diese Wesen, die eine große Teilschuld an seiner jetzigen Lage hatte.
Sein Hass brach erneut hervor und verzehrte das Bild der Stadt, und ihrer stolzen Türme.

Nur um von noch schlimmeren Erinnerungen ersetzt zu werden. 
Es war die Erinnerung an seinen letzten Kampf. Der Kampf in dem er geschlagen worden, und zum Rückzug gezwungen worden war. 
Unendliche Male, hatte er diese Bilder gesehen. Seine Schwestern und Brüder, die sich gegen ihn wandten. Gegen IHN! Den mächtigsten Drachen aller Zeiten. 
Er hatte so viel ertragen für sie.
Hatte so gelitten für sie.
Und sie hatten geglaubt ihn hintergehen zu können.
Doch sie wussten nichts von den Stimmen. 
Wussten nicht das er hören konnte was sie dachten.
Es war eines der wenigen Dinge, die ihn noch so etwas wie Freude empfinden ließ wenn er an das Entsetzen in ihren Augen dachte, als er ihnen zuvor kam. 
Als er ihnen seine wahre Macht offenbarte.
Er hatte alles geplant, und wären diese verfluchten Menschen nicht gewesen hätte er seine Rache vollbracht. Hätte er sie alle ausgelöscht.
So wie er es mit den Kindern, seines ehemals besten Freundes, Malygos getan hatte. Die gerechte Strafe dafür, sich als Freund zu gebärden, und hinter seinem Rücken zu intrigieren.
Nur Alextrasza hätte er am Leben gelassen. Sie wäre seine Gefährtin geworden. Hätte mit ihm eine neue Ära der Drachen begründet.
Doch alles war anders gekommen. 
Und nun lag er tief unter der Erde, in seinem Reich, wo er die Umgebung nach seinem Gutdünken formen konnte.
Wo er sicher war, wo er wartete.
Doch bald hätte die Zeit des Wartens ein Ende. 
Die Goblins, derer Dienste er sich, teils durch Beeinflussung ihres Geistes, teils mittels der Furcht die sie vor ihm hatten, versicherte, hatten ganze Arbeit geleistet.
Unermüdlich schwärmten sie zu hunderten und tausenden durch seine Höhle, und panzerten seinen Leib. 
Bald würde er an die Oberfläche zurück kehren.
Die Zeit des Versteckspiels war vorüber.
Er würde Azeroth in seinen Grundfesten erzittern lassen, würde sie alle bezahlen lassen. 
Und nicht eher ruhen bis auch der letzte von ihnen, winselnd vor ihm kriechen würde.

Bei der bloßen Vorstellung, krampfte er im Schlaf genüsslich seine gewaltigen Vorderpranken. Er bemerkte gar nicht dass dies, dreißig unglücklichen Goblins das Leben kostete, die nicht rechtzeitig entkommen konnten.
Von seinen in den Fels gehauenen Krallen durchfuhren Schockwellen das Gestein, die die gesamte Höhle erschütterten. Felsbrocken stürzten von der Decke, die auf beim Aufschlag auf seine Schuppen in kleine Brocken zerbrachen, und auf ihrem Weg in die aus Lava bestehenden Seen, unzählige weitere Goblins ins Jenseits beförderten.
Doch auch an den Höhlenwänden machte die seismische Welle nicht halt, und lief durch das Land, wie sich Wellen ausbreiteten wenn ein Stein  ins Wasser fiel. 


…to be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Evilslyn (25. September 2009)

In den Wochen nach jener Nacht, als Arled Esmeralda geheilt hatte, verbrachte er damit, über selbige Nachzudenken. Tagtäglich fragte er sich, was genau in jener Nacht geschehen war.
Besonders überrascht war er, von Flugur zu erfahren, dass er, als er sich das erste Mal verwandelt hatte, bereits schon einmal geheilt hatte.
Er kannte Geschichten von Heilern, doch diese waren durch langjährige Lehren gegangen. 
Hatten ihr altes Leben hinter sich gelassen, und waren in Städte wie Gilneas, Sturmwind oder , vor dessen Fall, nach Lordaeron gezogen. Dort wurden ihnen, hatten sie sich als würdig erwiesen, durch Großmeister die uralten Rieten gelehrt. 
Er aber hatte es einfach, gefühlt.

So sehr er sich auch bemühte, konnte sich nicht erinnern, jenes Gefühl der Wärme, dass er im Moment der Heilung in sich gespürt hatte, in den Jahren zuvor schon einmal empfunden zu haben. Vielleicht, so erklärte er sich schließlich, war es ja etwas, dass in ihm reifte, und nur zufällig mit seiner Verwandlung ausgebrochen war. Ebenso wie eines Tages einfach die Barthaare zu sprießen begannen.

Esmeralda besuchte er in dieser Zeit wieder häufig. 
Wie es schien wusste sie Bescheid, denn sie kam gleich bei seinem ersten Besuch auf ihn zugelaufen und hatte sich besonders innig an ihn geschmiegt. Ganz so als wolle sie sich bei ihm bedanken. 
Bei seinen trübsinnigen Gedanken konnte sie ihm allerdings leider nicht helfen. Auch wenn sie oft vor ihm stand, und mit großen Augen betrachtete, während er grübelte.

Es gab jedoch noch etwas, was ihn zusätzlich beschäftigte, und wie ein drohender Schatten über ihm hing. 
Eine Woche nach der Nacht bei Esmeralda, war er und Flugur zusammen nach Grimmgal gefahren, um einige Felle zu verkaufen, und hatten dort beunruhigende Nachrichten in der Taverne aufgeschnappt. Sie gaben sich unwissend, und überrascht als ein ziemlich betrunkener Dörfler mit einer Geschichte begann, über Mann große Wölfe.. 
“Worgen sage ich euch, es sind verdammte Worgen in unseren Wäldern unterwegs.”, hatte er lallend versucht seine Zuhörer zu überzeugen. 
“Isch hab den alden Fahlsted selbst geseh. 
Mit diesen meinen eigenen Augen! 
Uuund isch habe ihm zugehört. 
Alle hamm se gelacht, alle, aber isch kannde ihn.
Und wenn isch sag, isch kannde ihn, dann mein isch nischt nur vom Sehen. 
Der hätte sich sowas niemals ausgedacht. Besonners da er ja im sterben lag. Armer Fahlsted, wollte uns warnen und isss einfach verreckt.”
“Hör auf meinen Gästen Angst zu machen. Ich glaube für dich ist es an der Zeit nach Hause zu gehen, und deinen Rausch auszuschlafen.”, hatte der Wirt sein Gelalle schließlich beendet, welcher ihnen ihr Bier bracht. Zwar hatte es der Trunkene versucht zu ignorieren, war dann allerdings äußerst unsanft vom Wirt der Tür verwiesen worden.
Als er wiederkam nickte er ihnen beschwichtigend zu.
“Der Alte trinkt gerne mal einen über den Durst. Dann fängt er immer an die abstrusesten Geschichten aufzutischen. Fahlsted den er erwähnte ist wirklich gestorben. Allerdings war es wohl eher ein normaler Wolf, und weniger eine Sagengestallt. Aber im Suff mahlt er sich seine Welt immer gerne etwas bunter.” 
“Nichts für ungut. Wir geben eh nicht viel auf diese Art Gerüchte.”, hatte Flugur nur kurz erwidert und versucht dabei so zu wirken als sei die Sache bereits vergessen.
In Wahrheit brodelte es in ihm. 
Ein Mann war also angefallen worden, und hatte vor seinem Tod von Worgen gesprochen.
Er selbst war nie in der Nähe von Grimmgal gewesen, wenn er das Haus für seine nächtliche Verwandlung verlassen hatte. Noch war er am Morgen in der Nähe von Grimmgal erwacht.
Er konnte sich also recht sicher ausschließen daran beteiligt gewesen zu sein.
Als wäre es ihm nachträglich erst eingefallen, rief er dem Wirt nach, als dieser bereits hinter seinem Tresen verschwinden wollte.
“Wirt, entschuldigt, aber gibt es denn in letzter Zeit viele Übergriffe von Wölfen. Wir haben auch Schafe müsst ihr wissen, und ich möchte lieber vorbereitet sein.”
“Es sind harte Zeiten. Nicht nur für uns Menschen. Natürlich fehlt hier und da mal Vieh, das ist aber nur normal. Was sollen die Tiere auch denken, wenn wir ihnen, einer gedeckte Tafel gleich, das Vieh vor die Nase setzen. Immerhin ist es nach einem übergriff meist mehrere Wochen völlig still. Sie nehmen nur was sie unbedingt brauchen.”, er zuckte mit den Schultern, warf sich sein Bartuch über die Schulter und verschwand in der Küche.
Arled und Flugur tauschten über ihren Krügen vielsagende Blicke.
“Fehlte, hier und da ein Tier.” sowie “wochenlang still”, hallte in ihren Ohren vielsagend wider.

Noch auf der Heimreise beschlossen sie der Sache, in der folgenden Vollmondnacht, nachzugehen. Wenn der Worg, der Flugur verwandelt hatte, kein Einzelfall gewesen war, mussten sie es wissen.
Arled dachte an die Frau die ihm nun schon mehrfach erschienen war, hielt es jedoch für besser Flugur weiterhin nichts von ihr zu erzählen. 
Allein der Gedanke an sie, erfüllt ihn mit einem warmen Gefühl der Zuneigung. 

...to be continued

MfG
eure Evi


----------



## Evilslyn (28. September 2009)

Ruhelos schritt Ellenora in dem geräumigen Zelt auf und ab. 
Miras der auf einem Stuhl an einem kleinen Tisch platz genommen hatte, brütete über einer Karte, auf der das Flüchtlingslager, Lohenscheit und die umliegenden Wälder verzeichnet waren. 
Die Karte war nicht hundertprozentig genau, doch waren die wichtigsten Knotenpunkte, wie die Position der vorgeschobenen Wachposten und Fallen vermerkt. 
Resignierend schüttelte er den Kopf. „Wenn sie ihn haben, und ich sage bewusst wenn, da ich eher davon ausgehe, dass dieses Biest ihn in Stücke gerissen hat, nachdem er ihn nicht mehr benötigte, dann ist er verloren. Es gibt für uns keine Möglichkeit ihn zu befreien, geschweige denn, dort überhaupt hinein und wieder hinaus zu kommen.“
„Wir müssen es zumindest versuchen.“ Ellenora fuhr sich nervös, mit einer Hand durchs ihr braunes Haar, „wir können hier nicht tatenlos herum sitzen. Wenn er ihn hätte zerreißen wollen, warum dann nicht gleich hier. Er brauchte ihn nicht für seine Flucht, nachdem der Riegel erst einmal umgelegt war. Wenn du mich fragst, hat er ihn mitgenommen weil er ihnen wertvolle Informationen geben kann.“
„Wichtige Informationen?“, Miras schaute sich mit hochgezogener Augenbraue an, „Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass diese Bestien so weit denken. Wenn er ihn mitnahm bis Lohenscheit, steckt er mittlerweile auf einem Spieß, wie ein Spanferkel.“
„Mag sein. Aber wenn es nicht so ist, könnte ich mir nie verzeihen, nicht wenigstens versucht zu haben ihn zu retten.“, Miras kannte Ellenora gut und lange genug um zu wissen, dass er sie nicht von ihrem Vorhaben abbringen konnte.
„Versprich mir wenigstens dass du dich umsiehst, und dann direkt wieder dort verschwindest. Und reite bei Tag, dann ist es weitaus weniger gefährlich.“, sorge lag in Miras Worten.
„Keine Angst, ich pass schon auf mich auf. Ich werde normal mit ihnen fertig, wenn sie Worgen sind, was sollen sie da schon als Menschen ausrichten?“, sie schenkte Miras ein Lächeln, und drückte ihm einen Kuss auf die Stirn. „Ich wusste du würdest verstehen, dass ich ihn nicht einfach aufgeben kann. Ich muss einfach sicher gehen.“
Vor Ellenoras innerem Auge sah sie Tesius vor sich, wie er auf der Lichtung gestanden und den in seinem Netz wütenden Worgen, mit großen Augen gemustert hatte.
„Willst du nicht lieber zwei oder drei mitnehmen? Du hast freie Wahl unter den Männern. Ich würde mich besser fühlen, wüsste ich, dass du nicht alleine da draußen bist.“, Miras Blick zeigte, dass er ihre Antwort bereits kannte.
„Ich bin nicht allein. Framier ist doch bei mir. Ich bin sicherer wenn ich nur auf mich selbst aufpassen muss. Außerdem hält eh kaum ein Pferd mit Framier mit. Sie würden mich nur aufhalten.“, als sie die Anspannung in Miras Augen sah, fügte sie noch hinzu, „Kein Sorge. Wenn es zu heikel wird, komme ich wieder und hole Verstärkung. Ich will ja erst einmal nur  sehen ob er noch lebt.“ 
Bei ihren letzten Worten, eilte Ellenora auch schon aus dem Zelt.
Damit war die Diskussion beendet.
Miras Mund verzog sich zu einem Lächeln. 
Auch wenn die Angst um sie ihn manchmal bald wahnsinnig machte, so erfüllte sie ihn doch immer wieder mit Stolz. 



Arleds Sinne liefen auf Hochtouren. 
Seine Nerven waren angespannt.
Wenn er die Nase in den Wind hielt, konnte er noch leicht den Geruch von Grimmgal wahrnehmen, obwohl es ein gutes Stück entfernt lag. Was jedoch seinen Puls beschleunigte, war ein anderer Geruch. 
Ein Geruch dessen Quelle viel näher lag.
Der Geruch nach frischem Blut.
Nach Blut, und nach Wolf.

Arled verharrte, und hielt prüfend seine Nase in den Wind. 
Die Quelle des Geruchs war näher gekommen. 
Wie Nebel, konnte er die Geruchsfahne über einen nahen Hügel wehen sehen.
Adrenalin schoss in seine Adern. Was würde ihn hinter dieser Kuppe erwarten.
Gerne hätte er Flugur an seiner Seite gewusst, doch der hatte sich die gegenüberliegende Seite des Dorfes vorgenommen. Er hätte ihn holen können, doch dann wäre vielleicht schon alles vorbei gewesen.
Er würde zumindest erst einmal nachsehen, dann könnte er im Zweifelsfall immer noch Flugur herbeirufen, oder sich ungesehen zurück ziehen. 
Der Wind stand günstig, wehe in seine Richtung. Wer oder was immer ihn hinter dem Hügel erwartete, konnte ihn also nicht wittern.
So leise wie möglich stieg er den Hügel hinauf. 
Das Geräusch berstender Knochen, gefolgt von Schmatzlauten, kündigte bereits das Schauspiel an, welches sich ihm bot, als er die Kuppe erreicht hatte, und auf der anderen Seite hinabblicken konnte.
Ein Worg kauerte sich über etwas, was einmal ein Reh gewesen sein dürfte. 
Es war kaum noch als solches zu erkennen, denn er schien sich schon eine ganze Weile an im gütlich getan zu haben. 
Eine gewaltige Wunde klaffte im Bauch des Tieres, und Arled konnte die Eingeweide des Tieres sehen. Beim Anblick der Leber, zog sich sein Magen knurrend zusammen.
Seine tierischen Instinkte trieben ihn an, hinab zu stürmen, und dem anderen die Beute streitig zu machen, doch sein Verstand hielt ihn zurück.
Er hatte sich flach auf den Bauch gelegt, und beobachtete das Schauspiel.
Genüsslich riss der Worg große Stücke aus dem Hals seiner Beute und würgte sie kaum gekaut hinunter. 
Aus seinen Lefzen triefte das Blut, färbte sein gräuliches Fell am Hals dunkel.
Er schien Arled nicht zu bemerken. 
War ganz in den Verzehr seiner Beute vertieft.
Aus der Gier, mit der er seine Beute verschlang, folgerte Arled, dass es sich um eine seiner ersten Verwandlungen handeln musste. Seine tierischen Instinkte hatten eindeutig die Oberhand.

Arled betrachtete das Schauspiel gebannt.
Er und Flugur waren also nicht die einzigen Worgen in Gilneas.
Und wenn sie hier einen fanden, wie viele mochten noch dort draußen sein?
Vor seinem Inneren Auge, erschien aus den Tiefen seiner Erinnerung, das makellose Gesicht der weißen Frau, welche er schon mehr Mals in seinen Visionen gesehen hatte.
Er müsse Verbündete finden, hatte sie gesagt. 
Müsse dem Rudel dienen.
Bisher konnte kaum von einem Rudel die Rede sein.
Wenn sie mehr wusste als er, und das lag auf der Hand, dann war dieser Worg sicherlich nicht der einzige, außer ihm selbst und Flugur.
Arled beschloss sich fürs Erste nicht zu zeigen.
Er würde dem Worgen folgen, und sehen wohin er nach seiner Mahlzeit laufen würde. 
Wo er herkam, so dachte sich Arled, musste es noch mehr geben. 
Da weder er noch Flugur für seine Verwandlung verantwortlich waren, mindestens noch ein weiterer.
Als wäre sein Gedanke ein Stichwort gewesen, kam Bewegung in das Gebüsch hinter dem fremden Worgen. 
Aus dem Unterholz brach eine massige Gestallt hervor. 
Bis auf das braune Fell, welches seinen Körper bedeckte, sah er seinem ins Fressen vertieften Artgenossen ausgesprochen ähnlich. 
Der Graue, schien nicht überrascht, ob der Ankunft seines Artgenossen. Er störte sich auch nicht daran, als dieser begann sich am Bein seiner Beute zu schaffen zu machen.
Arleds Neugierde wuchs von Minute zu Minute.
Nun war er sich endgültig sicher, hier waren sie richtig.
Womöglich würde er hier endlich einige Antworten, auf die Fragen die ihn seit seiner Verwandlung plagten, finden.


Magnus stand wieder einmal Wache.
Wie er es wieder und wieder getan hatte. All die Jahre, Abend für Abend, seit Arugal mit den Resten seiner verlausten Armee hier eingefallen war, und sein eigenes Leben jenes unrühmliche Ende gefunden hatte. 
Als sei es nicht schlimm genug gewesen, diese Viecher, aus ihrer Welt nach Azeroth zu bringen. Als wäre es nicht schlimm genug gewesen, als er herausfand, nicht in der Lage zu sein sie zu kontrollieren.
Hatte er auch noch seinen Verstand eingebüßt.
Seine Kinder hatte er sie genannt. Hatte etwas von Verantwortung ihnen gegenüber gefaselt.
So als wäre es das selbstverständlichste von der Welt, das Baron Silberlein seine Anwesen für ihn und sein Gezücht räumen müsse. 
Magnus erinnerte sich noch immer an den überraschten Gesichtsausdruck, als der Baron seine Anliegen zurück wies. 
Und er erinnerte sich an das Blutbad, welches auf diese Zurückweisung gefolgt war.
Er erinnerte sich weitaus besser als es ihm lieb war.
An diesem Tag war aus dem Silberleinanwesen, Burg Schattenfang geworden. War alles Leben aus dem Gemäuer getilgt worden.
Die Worgen hatten keinen Unterschied gemacht, weder Frauen noch Kinder hatten sie verschont. 
Wer starb, zog noch das beste Los.
Weit schlimmer war das Schicksal derer die verwundet wurden, jedoch nicht starben.
Bei der ersten Vollmondnacht, waren sie zu ebensolchen Bestien geworden, wie es ihre Angreifer waren. Und dabei offenbar so degeneriert, dass sie darauf folgend, vor Arugal krochen wie seine Schoßhunde.
Doch auch sie beneidete Magnus, denn sie schienen ihr Schicksal kaum noch zu begreifen.
Er selbst aber, war gefangen, in jenem immer wiederkehrenden Rad, von Pflichtbewusstsein und Notwendigkeit. Er konnte nicht sterben, konnte jedoch auch nicht leben.
Sein Tagesablauf war immer gleich. 
Jeden Tag erwachte er, obwohl das eine seltsame Bezeichnung war, denn er schlief nie. Er lag einfach in seinem Bett. Konnte nicht aufstehen, konnte nicht schlafen. Die Augen geöffnet und starrte an die Decke. Bis seine innere Uhr ihm vermittelte, dass er nun aufwachen würde, und sein Tagwerk von neuem begann. 
Nie änderte sich etwas.
Bis heute.

Er stand auf dem Wehrgang und schaute über die Zinnen, als er etwas bemerkte, was anders war. Es war noch weit entfernt, schien jedoch schnell näher zu kommen.
Es fiel ihm schwer zu begreifen was er da sah.
Es sah aus wie eine Welle.
Jedoch lief sie nicht durch einen See oder ein Meer. 
Sie lief auf breiter Front, soweit das Auge reichte, direkt durch das Land.
Wie ein Tischtuch, welches man ruckartig nach oben und wieder nach unter riss.
Die Welle rollte, und wo sie vorbei gekommen war, war nichts mehr wie zuvor.
Bäume knickten um, Hügel wurden eingeebnet, und neue Hügel aufgeworfen wo zuvor noch keine waren. 
Seen, ergossen ihren Inhalt über das Land, als es sich ihr Grund nach oben wölbte, und die Landwelle, drückte das Wasser vor sich her. 
Teilweise rollten riesige Steine wie Murmeln vor der Welle her, und walzten alles in ihrem Weg nieder.
Magnus Augen weiteten sich. 
Er hielt es für durchaus möglich, statt als Geist diese Ruine, bald nur noch einen Steinhaufen zu bewohnen. 
Die Welle kam näher und näher. 
Ein Berg, etwa fünf Kilometer von der Burg entfernt, wurde von der Welle erfasst, und die obere Kuppel des Berges platzte auf wie ein riesiger Pickel. Darin eingeschlossenes Magma, spritzte orange leuchtend hervor, und setzte alle Bäume auf die es spritzte in Brand. Riesige Rauchfahnen stiegen innerhalb von Sekunden auf, und färbten den Himmel schwarz.

Dann erreichte die Welle die Burg.
Einer der vor der Welle dahin rollenden Felsen, schlug direkt unter Magnus in die Burgmauer ein und ließ das Gemäuer erzittern. Doch war dieses Zittern nichts, gegen das, was die Welle, Bruchteile Später anrichtete. 
Wie Spielzeug wurden die Burg und alles in ihr, in die Höhe gerissen.
Ächzend und stöhnend, bogen sich die tragenden Balken, und Magnus konnte hören, wie manche von ihnen zerbarsten. 
Zentner schwere Steine, welche die Zinnen bildeten, wurde einfach herausgerissen und fielen auf den Wehrgang, oder stürzten in die Tiefe. 
Ein erbärmliches Knarren und Quietschen, wie von einem gigantischen Tier, lies Magnus herumfahren, gerade noch rechtzeitig, um den Burgfried dabei zu beobachten, wie er langsam Schlagseite bekam, dann schneller und schneller kippte, und schließlich unter lautem Getöse, in die gegenüberliegenden Burgmauer stürzte. 
Die von der Erschütterung eh bereits geschwächte Mauer, hatte seinem Gewicht nichts entgegenzusetzen und stürzte ebenfalls ein.

Dann war alles auch schon wieder vorbei. Hier und da rollte noch eine kleiner Stein, sackte eine Wand nach, oder knarrte noch ein Balken. Doch die Burg schien zur Ruhe zu kommen.
Magnus würde wohl doch noch nicht, auf ein paar Steinen sein Dasein fristen.
Durch das in der gegenüberliegende Mauerloch hindurch, welches der sterbende Burgfried geschlagen hatte, blickte Magnus der Welle nach, die in unvermittelter Geschwindigkeit über das Land raste.

Was konnte nur solche eine Macht freisetzen. 
Waren die Götter nach Azeroth zurück gekehrt?
In seiner Existenz als Geist, hatte der Glaube an den jüngsten Tag, einen beruhigende Wirkung. Vielleicht würde das Ende aller Tage viel kürzer auf sich warten lassen, als er es immer vermutet hatte.

Ein Soldatenlied auf den Geisterlippen, machte er sich auf zu seiner Patroullie. 
Auch ein naher jüngster Tag, entband ihn jetzt noch nicht von seiner Pflicht.

… to be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Estler (28. September 2009)

uh wird ja immer besser, wobei mich die geschichte von arled am meisten fesselt =)


----------



## Evilslyn (29. September 2009)

Ellenoras spürte ihre Nackenhaare bitzelten, als ob sie elektrisch geladen wären. 
Doch ihr Atem ging ruhig und gleichmäßig.
Ihn hatte sie schon früh zu kontrollieren gelernt.
So nah wie heute, war sie schon seit ihrer Flucht vor so vielen Jahren, nicht mehr bei Lohenscheit gewesen. 
Erinnerungen durchzuckten ihren Geist, als sie die vertrauten Palisaden, und die dahinter aufragenden Dächer erblickte.
Einerseits waren es positive, an Marl und Karl, an Framier und Edina. 
Doch sie mischten sich an mit jenen an die Nacht der Worgen. 
Sie konnte in ihrem Geist noch immer die Entsetzensschreie vernehmen. Konnte sich an den beißenden Rauchgeruch erinnern welcher in der Luft gelegen hatte.
Und immer wieder tauchten zwei Bilder vor ihrem inneren Auge auf.
Zum einen, das von Edina, die zusammengesunken dalag und sich nicht mehr bewegte.
Zum anderen das Gesicht Framiers, der von den Palisaden zu ihr herab sah, ihr sagte wie sehr er sie liebte, kurz bevor er wieder nach Lohenscheit zurückgekehrt war um Edina zu holen, und nie wieder kehrte.
Tränen stiegen in Ellenoras Augen, funkelten kurz auf, um im nächsten Moment von ihr weg geblinzelt zu werden.
Nur seine Gefühle für Edina, hatten Framiers Leben gekostet, das wusste sie heute. 
Außerdem konnte sie eine verschwommene Sicht, hier nicht leisten. 
So nah am Feind.
Sie stieg von Framier ab, und band ihn mit einem losen Knoten an einem Baum an.
Er schnaubte gedämpft, für seine Sinne waren die Spuren der Worgen sicher noch wahrnehmbar. Jedes Pferd, welches nicht eine so eingehende Ausbildung wie Framier genossen hätte, wäre sicher bereits durchgegangen und über alle Berge.
Sie tätschelte liebevoll seinen Hals, und flüsterte ihm beruhigende Worte ins Ohr.
Dann wandte sie sich einem großen Baum zu, und begann hinauf zu klettern.

Von ihrem Platz im dichten Blätterdach, konnte sie Lohenscheit komplett überblicken. Ruhig und idyllisch lag es da. 
Kleine Rauchwölkchen kräuselten sich über den Schornsteinen.
Ellenora konnte etliche Menschen ausmachen, die auf den Straßen unterwegs waren. Sie erzählten, schafften Dinge von A nach B, scherzten und lachten.
Ellenora wurde ganz schlecht beim Anblick dieses oberflächlich so normalen Alltags. Sie kannte die Wahre Natur dieser Bestien, dieser Worgen im Schafspelz. 
Sie, konnten sie nicht täuschen.
Sie ließ ihren Blick weiter über das Dorf gleiten, als er plötzlich auf dem Dorfplatz an etwas hängen blieb. 
An einem Holzkäfig.
Um ein Haar hätte sie ihn gar nicht bemerkt, da er von der Ecke eines Hauses fast verdeckt war. 
Er war offenbar auf die Schnelle, aus Latten, die man gerade zur Hand hatte, zusammen gezimmert worden.
In ihm konnte Ellenora eine sitzende Gestallt ausmachen. 
Auch ohne auf die Distanz Einzelheiten erkennen zu können, wusste sie, dass es sich nur um Tesius handeln konnte.
Er lebte also noch.

Sofort suchte sie nach einer Möglichkeit wie sie zu ihm gelangen konnte.
Doch schon nach kurzem sank ihr Herz. 
An allen Eingängen des Dorfes, waren Wachen aufgestellt.
Selbst wenn sie in der Lage gewesen wäre, diese zu umgehen, waren doch überall im Dorf Menschen unterwegs.
Gerade dachte sie darüber nach, auf den Überraschungseffekt zu vertrauen, auf Framier direkt unter sie zu preschen, den Käfig zu öffnen und mit Tesius wieder zu verschwinden, ehe sie recht verstanden was geschah, als der Baumstamm in ihren Händen begann zu vibrieren.

Während sie sich noch fragte, wie das sein konnte, erhob sich ein Lärm, wie sie ihn noch nie vernommen hatte. 
Bersten von Holz, knirschen von Stein, und zischende Luft, vermischten sich zu einem Geräusch, als ob die Erde selbst aufstöhne. 
Wie Donner.
Nur das dieser Donner nicht, noch im Moment seines Auftretens wieder verstummte, sondern dass er lauter und lauter wurde.
Der Baum vibrierte immer stärker, und Ellenora musste sich verzweifelt festklammern um nicht den Halt zu verlieren.
Sie wandte sich um, und konnte durch die Blätter vage erkennen, dass etwas auf sie zukam. Etwas wie sie es nie zuvor gesehen hatte. 
Alle Gedanken an Lohenscheit waren aus ihr gewichen.
Alles woran sie noch dachte, war nicht den Halt zu verlieren. 
Sie umklammerte den Stamm des Baumes und stieß ein Stoßgebet aus.
Das Gebet war an niemand bestimmtes gerichtet. 
Sie war bereit auf die Milde ein jeder Macht zu hoffen die sie hörte. 
Egal ob Waldgeist, die Ahnen, das Licht oder Elune selbst.
Dann erreichte sie der Donner.
Sie wurde in die Höhe gerissen. 
Blätter, Erde, Äste, Zweige und Steine hüllten sie ein.
Als sie den Halt um den Baumstamm verlor, durchzuckten Bilder von Miras, Tesius und ihrem Pferd Framier ihren Geist, und sie hoffte, dass ihnen mehr Glück beschienen sei als ihr.
Dann fiel sie, und Dunkelheit umfing sie. 


Karl saß im Schneidersitz im Schatten seines Lieblingsbaumes, und dachte nach.
Er zog sich oft hierher zurück, in die Abgeschiedenheit und Ruhe des Waldes, wenn ihm das Leben in Lohenscheit zu viel wurde. 
Hier hatten sie als Kinder oft gespielt, Marl, Ellenora und er. 
Er verband viele schöne Erinnerungen mit diesem Ort, und noch immer zog es ihn hier her, wenn ihn etwas beschäftigte. 
Der Baum war nicht weit von Lohenscheit entfernt, und doch tief genug im Wald, um die Sicht auf das Dorf zu verstellen.
Karl hatte des Öfteren Momente, in denen es ihm Guttat, wenn er Lohenscheit nicht sehen musste. 
Das Dorf und seine Bewohner erinnerten ihn Immerzu an das Los, welches sie in jener verfluchten Nacht, vor so vielen Jahren ereilt hatte.
Besonders hatte er damit zu kämpfen, dass viele nur allzu bereit schienen, dieses zu akzeptieren. 
Ja es sogar zu genießen schienen.

Allen vorweg Marl, welcher ihn immer mit großen Reden, von den Vorteilen des Worgseins, zu überzeugen suchte.
Selbst die Blutgier und Wildheit, die ihnen in Worgform eigen war, rühmte er als Geschenk. Ein Werkzeug, dessen man sich nur zu bedienen brauchte, um alles erreichen zu können.
Eine Meinung die Karl einfach nicht teilen konnte.

So kam es auch, dass Marl in Lohenscheit der Besprechung beiwohnte, was mit ihrem Gefangenen, welchen Hetsch am Vortag bei seiner Flucht gemacht hatte, geschehen sollte, während er selbst es vorzog, sich hier in den Wald zurück zu ziehen.
Die Besprechung war ohnehin eine Farce.
Das Schicksal des armen Wichts stand praktisch schon fest, als er Lohenscheit mit Hetsch betrat.
Er würde Lohenscheit nicht mehr verlassen. 
Entweder würden sie ihn zu einem der ihren machen, oder, und das war wahrscheinlicher, gefoltert werden bis er alles an nützlichen Informationen herausgegeben hätte, und danach als Mitternachtssnack enden.
Karls Magen rumorte beim bloßen Gedanken daran, Menschenfleisch zu essen.
Er widerte sich selbst an, dachte er daran, dies als Worg bereits selbst getan zu haben.
Dann erregte etwas anderes seine Aufmerksamkeit, und verdrängte seine gerade noch so akuten Gedanken. 
Die Erde hatte begonnen zu beben, begleitet von einem bedrohlichen dröhnen.

Er drehte sich in die Richtung aus der das Dröhnen zu kommen schien, doch der Wald schränkte seine Sicht stark ein.
Unschlüssig stand er da, bis plötzlich mehrere Rehe aus dem Dickicht brachen, und Richtung Lohenscheit rannten. Die Panik in ihren Augen, reichte ihm völlig an Information. 
Er drehte sich, um und begann zu rennen.
Gerade als die Baumreihe hinter ihm, knirschend zu explodieren schien.


Alred und Flugur saßen an einem Fluss, nicht weit von dem kleinen Ort entfernt, welchen das Ortschild als „Dämmerungszuflucht“ auswies, an einem kleinen Feuer, über dem zwei Forellen brieten.
Bis zur Ortsgrenze, hatte Arled die beiden Worgen am Vorabend verfolgt. Dann war er umgekehrt um Flugur zu holen.
Der Ort lag noch ein ganzes Stück hinter Grimmgal, und Arled war nie zuvor dort gewesen.

Zuerst hatte es ihn überrascht, als die Worgen, nach ihrer Mahlzeit nicht den Weg nach Grimmgal einschlugen. 
War ihnen aber dennoch gefolgt, da er um keinen Preis den Anschluss an sie verlieren wollte.
Als dann tatsächlich ein Dorf aufgetauchte, war sein Anspannung fast greifbar.
Hier musste er einfach Informationen finden, was mit ihm und Flugur passiert war.
Auf dem Weg, als er Flugur suchte, beschäftigte ihn jedoch vor allem der Geruch, der von Dämmerungszuflucht ausgegangen war. 
Der kleine Ort roch, wie ein Hundekorb. 
Der Geruch nach Worgen war so stark gewesen, dass es sogar für seine empfindliche Nase kaum möglich war, verschiedene Gerüche auseinander zu halten, geschweige denn abzuschätzen wie viele Worgen, den Ort durchstreiften.
Definitiv jedoch mehr als jene zwei die er verfolgt hatte.

„Jetzt hör mir mal zu Arled.“, sagte Flugur gerade, in jenem Ton, den seine Stimme immer dann annahm, wenn er versuchte ihm seine jugendlichen Flausen auszutreiben. „Ich glaube dir. Nur findest du es nicht selbst seltsam, dass wenn nur annähernd so viele Worgen in Dämmerungszuflucht leben wie du behauptest, es nicht viel mehr Meldungen gab? Ich meine, du weist so gut wie ich, wie triebgesteuert man in der ersten Nacht als Worg reagiert. Wie sollte es also möglich sein, so viele Worgen geheim zu halten?“
„Ich weis, ich weis. Aber dennoch weis ich auch, was ich gerochen habe.“, entgegnete Alred trotzig. 
Die Zweifel Flugurs verletzten ihn, wenn er sie auch nachvollziehen konnte.
Sie hatten es nicht vor Sonnenaufgang nach Dämmerungszuflucht geschafft, und so war es Flugur nur mit seinen menschlichen Sinnen, möglich gewesen, den Ort in Augenschein zu nehmen. Arled musste zugeben, dass für ihn als Mensch, auch nichts an dem Ort seltsam wirkte. 
Doch seine Erinnerung an diesen wilden Geruch der Stadt, wie der Geruch eines Zwingers, nur viel intensiver, war nach wie vor präsent. 
„Wie dem auch sei, bis zum nächsten Vollmond werden wir eh abwarten müssen. Ich würde sagen wir schlagen heute Nacht hier unser Lager auf, und machen uns Morgen auf den Heimweg. Dann können wir nächsten Monat wiederkommen und uns Gewissheit verschaffen.“, sagte Flugur beschwichtigend. Er kannte Arled gut genug, um zu erkennen wie sehr ihm die Sache zusetzte.
„Ja, so können wir es machen. Aber lass uns doch wenigstens für diese Nacht ein Quartier im Dorf beziehen. Vielleicht können wir ja auch so etwas herausfinden. Was kann es schon Schaden?“, entgegnete Arled.
„Also gut, abgemacht. Dann werden wir uns, dieses Dämmerungszuflucht mal genauer ansehen. Aber zuerst essen wir mal unseren Fisch. Ich habe einen Bärenhunger.“, sagte Flugur mit einem Nicken, und machte sich daran, die Fische an ihren Stöcken aus dem Feuer zu holen. 

Sie hatten die Fische noch nicht zur Hälfte gegessen, als Donnergrollen in der Ferne, ein Gewitter ankündigte. Sie würden sich beeilen, wollten sie nicht durchnässt nach Dämmerungszuflucht einlaufen.
„Wir sollten uns beeilen. Hörst du auch den Donner?“, als ein Antwort Flugurs ausblieb, schaute Arled von seinem Fisch auf, und sah dass Flugur wie gebannt auf einen Ort hinter ihm blickte. 
„Was hast du denn? Steht ein Geist hinter mir?“, fragte er belustig und wandte sich um.
Mitten im Kauen hielt er inne. 
Teile seines letzten Bissens, fielen ihm unbemerkt aus dem Mund.
Auf breiter Front, rollte etwas heran. 
Etwas das, etwas wie… er fand keine Worte.
Es war wie eine Welle, wie eine Lawine, und es wälzte sich durch das gesamte Land.
Erst als er Flugurs Hand auf der Schulter spürte, und durch den immer lauter werdenden Donner das Wort „LAUF!“ vernahm, erwachte er aus seiner Starre.
Wandte sich um, und rannte hinter Flugur her, auf das kleine Örtchen Dämmerungszuflucht zu, welches angesichts des Weltuntergangs hinter sich, geradezu einladend wirkte.

Sie rannten so schnell sie konnten. 
Sie rannten bis ihre Lungen  brannten, und ihre Muskeln aus Säure zu bestehen schienen.
Sie rannten um ihr Leben. 
Doch die Welle rollte so noch weit schneller, als sie selbst als Worgen in der Lage gewesen wären, zu rennen.
Auch wenn das Crescendo des Donners, und das Bild, welches sich ihnen bei einem Schulterblick darbot, ihre letzten Kraftreserven freisetzte, hatten sie gerade einmal die Hälfte der Strecke zurück gelegt, als die Welle sie erreichte. 
Sie hatten das Gefühl von einer riesigen Hand niedergedrückt zu werden, unendlich schwer zu sein. 
Dann brach um sie die Erde auf.
Grassoden und Gesteinsbrocken flogen um sie in die Höhe, und trennten die beiden.
Nahmen Arled die Sicht und die Hoffnung.
Er versuchte noch Halt zu finden, als ihn ein umher fliegender Stein am Kopf traf, die Welt vor seinen Augen verschwamm, und er in das warme weiche Schwarz der Besinnungslosigkeit driftete.

… to be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (29. September 2009)

Bäm! Und Undercity liegt in Trümmern! Toll wie du die Katastrophe aus der Sicht aller Charaktere darstellst.

Ich hab noch immer nichts geschrieben^^ aber ein paar alte Aufschriebe habe ich gefunden. 
mal sehen, ob ich weitermache...


----------



## Evilslyn (1. Oktober 2009)

*Lagebericht:*

Bedingt durch Frust, Stress und Alltagssorgen, hatte ich gestern, und wohl auch heute, keine Zeit oder Muse ein neues Kapitel zu schreiben. Ich hoffe euch schon bald wieder mit Lesestoff zu versorgen. Vielleicht leg ich ja am Wochenende ne Sonderschicht ein, aber da ist Party angesetzt. Also ich kann nichts versprechen. Spätestens nächste Woche sollte alles wieder im Lot sein.

Liebe Grüße
eure Evi


----------



## Winipek (1. Oktober 2009)

Buhuhu...*schnief* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich wünsch Dir viel Spass auf der Party und lass Dich nicht stressen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Oktober 2009)

nimm am besten ein paar Tage ganz Abstand von deiner Geschichte.

Nach ein paar Tagen haste dann sicher neue Ideen und neuen Schwung!

So ich tippe JETZT! Kann nicht angehen dass ich das immer hinausschiebe^^


----------



## Evilslyn (2. Oktober 2009)

Karl erwachte und blinzelte in das Dämmerlicht, welches zögerlich durch die Baumkronen schien. Sein Körper fühlte sich an, als sei er von oben bis unten, von Riesen vermöbelt worden. Aber immerhin lebte er noch. Er versuchte sich aufzusetzen, als ein höllischer Schmerz sein Bein durchzuckte. 
Er hob seinen Kopf ein Stück weiter an, und blickte nach unten.
Kurz über seinem Knie, ragte ein circa zwanzig Zentimeter langer Ast aus seinem Oberschenkel.
Vorsichtig griff er danach und versuchte ihn herauszuziehen.
Beim auflodern des Schmerzes, entfuhr ihm ein viehisches Grunzen. Schwarze Flecken tanzten durch sein Sichtfeld. 
Er wusste, wenn er Ohnmächtig würde, könnte es sein, dass er still und heimlich verbluten und nicht wieder erwachen würde.
Er festigte seinen Griff, spannte seine Muskeln, und mit einem widerlichen Schmatzen löste sich der Ast. Nicht ohne ihm das Gefühl zu vermitteln, er habe sich das halbe Bein abgerissen.
Das Gesicht Schmerzverzerrt, ließ er sich zurück auf den Rücken fallen, und schaute hinauf ins Blätterdach.
Atmete Stoßweise, und genoss das abflauen des Schmerzes.
Nachdem er einige Minuten so dagelegen hatte, fühlte er sich bereit den nächsten Schritt anzugehen. Das Aufstehen.
Es brauchte drei Anläufe, doch dann stand er. 
Erst jetzt schaute er sich um, und wurde sich der Verwüstung bewusst die ihn umgab.
Bäume waren geknickt worden wie Zahnstocher. 
Felsen lagen herum, deren Gestein so gar nicht in die Wälder Lohenscheits passten. 
Sie musste von anderswo, bis hier her gerollt oder geflogen sein. Karl konnte sich kaum vorstellen welche Kräfte dafür nötig waren. Aber nicht nur die Bäume und Felsen stellten eine Veränderung da. Das gesamte Land, lag faltig, wie eine Tischdecke die man, nach dem Auflegen, nicht glatt gestrichen hatte.
Karl fragte sich, wie Lohenscheit die Katastrophe wohl überstanden hatte. Er musste zurück.
Musste sich Klarheit verschaffen.
Er packte sich einen vier Fuß langen Ast, der in dem Gewirr von Ästen die um ihn lagen, nicht schwer zu finden war, und nutzte ihn als Gehstock.
Langsam, immer darauf bedacht, sein verletztes Bein nicht zu sehr zu belasten, schleppte er sich auf eine kleine Lichtung in der Nähe zu.

Ellenora kam zu sich, und wusste erst gar nicht wo sie sich befand.
Dann stürzte die Erinnerung wieder auf sie ein. 
Sie erinnerte sich an die Gestallt im Käfig, die Tesius zu sein schien.
Erinnerte sich an das Donnergrollen, an die Wand aus Holz, Nadeln und Steinen, die durch das Unterholz auf sie zugerast war. 
Sie erinnerte sich den Halt am Stamm verloren zu haben, und an ihren Sturz.
Dann riss ihre Erinnerung ab. Irgendetwas musste sie getroffen, und ihr das Bewusstsein genommen haben. 
Ihr Körper war ein Schmerz. Sie versuchte sich zu bewegen, doch ein dicker Ast, machte eine Bewegung fast unmöglich. Nur ihren Oberkörper konnte sie etwas nach links und rechts drehen, all das begleitet von gewaltigen Schmerzen. 
Sie versuchte den Ast mit beiden Händen wegzudrücken, doch er bewegte sich nicht. Wackelte nicht einmal.
Sie mühte sich, doch es war kein Entkommen.
Sie schnalzte mehrmals mit der Zunge, und rief nach Framier. 
Ihre Stimme war schwach und kratzig, doch Framier würde kommen. 
Das wusste sie. 
Wenn sie es schaffte seine Zügel an dem Ast zu befestigen, konnte sie frei kommen.
Doch Framier kam nicht.
Bilder ihres Pferdes, erschlagen von einem Baum, plagten Ellenora.
Doch sie hoffte er war nur erschreckt, und hatte sein Heil in der Flucht gesucht.
Sie konnte es ihm nicht verübeln.
Ein Schrei gellte durchs Dickicht, und ließ Ellenora zusammen fahren. 
Der Schrei kündete von gewaltigem Schmerz.
Es gab also noch mindestens eine Andere Person in der Nähe, der es nicht viel besser ergangen war als ihr. 
In anbetracht ihrer Position, so nah bei Lohenscheit, beunruhigte sie dieser Gedanke jedoch mehr, als wenn sie allein gewesen wäre.
Es dämmerte bereits. Bald schon würden die Bewohner Lohenscheits ihr wahres Gesicht zeigen, und dann wäre das Blut, welches aus vielen kleinen Wunden an ihrem Körper floss, ein infernalisches Leuchtfeuer, welches ihnen den Weg zu ihrer nächsten Mahlzeit leitete.
Sie verdoppelte ihre Anstrengungen sich zu befreien. 
Ignorierte den Schmerz, doch vergebens. 
Schritte näherten sich. 
Ellenora trat Schweiß auf die Stirn.
So hatte sie sich ihr Ende nicht vorgestellt. Wenn schon dann wollte sie ihm Kampf gegen diese Bestien sterben. Und nicht eingeklemmt, und hilflos.
Sie packte wahllos Äste die um sie herum lagen, und türmte sie über sich. 
Vielleicht würde die gerade aufgetretene Katastrophe die Aufmerksamkeit, von wer auch immer da  kam, genügend in Beschlag nehmen, dass sie unbemerkt blieb.
Sie lag da und atmete Flach. 
Die Schritte näherten sich.
Ellenora blickte durch die Zweige der Äste in Richtung der Geräusche, und für einen Augenblick glaubte sie eine Person zwischen den Stämmen zu erkennen.
Es war ein junger Mann, kein Wolf, ungefähr in ihrem Alter. 
Er stützt sich auf einen Stock, und schleppte sich dahin, offenbar ebenfalls verletzt.
Es waren nur Sekunden, bevor die Stämme ihr wieder die Sicht nahmen, doch für einen Moment glaubte sie ihn zu erkennen. 
War es möglich?
Seit jener Nacht, vor so vielen Jahren hatte sie niemanden mehr aus Lohenscheit getroffen.
Doch in ihrem Inneren war sie sich gewiss, der junge Mann musste einer ihrer Freunde aus Kindertagen gewesen sein. 
Also war Marl, oder Karl wohl noch am Leben.
Noch während sie darüber nachdachte, was das bedeutete, forderten die Anstrengung, der Schmerz, und ihr flaches Atmen, ihren Tribut.
Schwärze übermannte sie und sie versank wieder im tiefen Nichts, eines traumlosen Schlafes.

Karl schleppte sich weiter. Sein Bein brannte bei jedem Schritt wie die Hölle.
Der Stock, welchen er zu dessen Entlastung nutzte, war am Ende gesplittert, und bohrte sich immer wieder in seine Handfläche. 
Es war eine Tortur.
Doch die Lichtung war nicht mehr weit. 
Dort würde er die Schmerzen hinter sich lassen. 
Nur noch dieses kleine Stück.
Humpelnd, passierte er die letzten Bäume.
Trat hinaus auf die Lichtung, ins zarte Licht, des gerade aufgegangenen Mondes.
Er richtete seinen Blick gen Himmel, und spürte sofort wie die Verwandlung einsetzte.
Er krümmte sich nach vorn, als die Knochen begangen ihre Form zu verändern.
Sein Blick fiel auf sein Bein, aus dem der Schmerz bereits gewichen war.
Das franzlige Loch in seinem Oberschenkel blutete nicht mehr, während Haare aus seiner Haut sprossen und die Wunde unter einem dichten Pelz verbarg.
Er warf den Kopf zurück und stieß ein Heulen aus.
Er fühlte sich besser.
Viel besser.
Dann stieg ein vertrauter Geruch, aus längst vergangenen Tagen in seine Nase.
Der Geruch einer Toten.
Oder war es möglich, dass …
Er blähte seine Nüstern auf.
Peilte die Herkunft des Geruchs an, und setzte sich in Bewegung.


Arled schlug die Augen auf, und blickte in das dicke Runde Gesicht, einer Frau um die vierzig. Ihre Kleidung war einfach, jedoch gepflegt. 
Als sie bemerkte, dass er erwacht war, überzog ein freundliches Lächeln ihr Gesicht.
„Nicht sprechen mein Kleiner. Sei unbesorgt. Du bist hier in Sicherheit.“, sagte sie mit einer freundlichen fürsorglichen Stimme.
Arleds Augenlieder fielen flatternd wieder zu, und er driftete in einen Traum.
Doch es war kein echter Traum.
Er erkannte die Lichtung mit dem kleinen Silbrigen See, sofort.
Er war bereits hier gewesen. In der Nacht seiner ersten Verwandlung.
Er blickte sich um, war jedoch allein. 
Das Moos um den kleinen See, war saftig Grün, so wie es in seiner Erinnerung, auch das letzte Mal gewesen war. Es erstreckte sich so weit er blicken konnte.
Verwand dann in der Schwärze die diesen Ort zu umschließen schien.
Als er sich wieder zum See umwandte, stand, Sie wie aus dem nichts, auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite.
Sie trug das gleiche silbrigweiß schimmernde Kleid, wie immer. Ihre Armreifen aus Gold und Silber zierten ihre zarten Arme, und um ihren Hals hing die kleine Kette, mit dem Tränenförmigen Amulett.
Sorge lag in ihrem Gesicht.
Arleds Herz umfing Trauer, als er dies sah.
„Es hat begonnen, Arled.“, ihre Stimme klang in seinen Ohren wie Musik. Jedoch eine Musik in Mol, da Bedauern und Sorge in ihr lag. „Der Erdwächter wird sich schon bald erheben. Er ist unruhig in seinem Hort. Einst, einer der ehrvollsten der Aspekte, ist sein Geist nur noch ein Schatten. Wut und Hass, haben ihn zu einem Zerrbild seiner selbst werden lassen. Was gerade geschah, war nur ein schwacher Abglanz dessen, was deiner Welt bevorsteht.“ 
Sie machte eine Pause. 
Arled wusste nicht was er tun sollte. Er wollte sie trösten, irgendetwas sagen, um ihre Sorge zu lindern. Doch er hatte keine Ahnung wie.
„Dein Weg führte dich auf die richtige Bahn, Arled. Doch es bleibt wenig Zeit.“
Sie setzte sich in Bewegung, doch etwas war seltsam. Arled brauchte einen Moment um zu begreifen was es war. Bis er sah das ihre Füße auf dem silbrigen Genauso halt fanden wie auf dem Moos. Zarte Wasserwellen breiteten sich von den Stellen aus, wo sie auftrat. Doch sie sank nicht ein. Dann stand sie direkt vor ihm.
„Hab keine Angst. Ich bin nicht deine Feindin.“, Arleds Beunruhigung fiel bei diesen Worten  von ihm ab, „Ich will dir ein Geschenk machen. Ich wollte noch warten. Doch die Zeit läuft nach ihrem eigenen Maß. Ihr muss selbst ich mich beugen.“ 
Bei diesen Worten, streckte sie ihre Hände aus, und legte sie Arled auf die Brust. 
Seine Haut begann wohlig unter ihren Handflächen zu prickeln.
„Sonne und Mond, dem Schicksal gezollt. Ein Bund für die…“
Arled konnte ihrem milden Singsang nicht weiter folgen. Wellen des Wohlbefindens durchströmten ihn. Gingen von ihren Handflächen aus, unter denen ein mildes Leuchten ausging, und durchströmten seinen Körper.


Hespa schaute auf ihren jungen Patienten hinab. Er war kurz erwacht, nur um sofort wieder in tiefen Schlag zu fallen. 
Seine Kopfverletzung heilte überraschend gut. 
Sie hatte schon geglaubt ihn zu verlieren.
Jedes Mal wenn eine Verletzter oder Kranker zu ihr gebracht wurde, sah sie es als ihren Persönlichen Kampf gegen den Tod selbst.
Und sie hasste, es wenn sie gegen ihn verlor. 
Für gewöhnlich schaffte sie es, ihm seine Opfer abzutrotzen, doch diesmal hatte sie ihre Zweifel gehabt. 
So übel zerschunden wie der Junge zu ihr gebracht worden war, hatte sie nur wenig für ihn zu hoffen gewagt. Doch sein Lebenswille war stark.
Er hatte eine Heilung an den Tag gelegt, die sie normalerweise nur von, den ihren kannte.
Für einen normalen Menschen, war es mehr als beeindruckend.
Während sie so da stand, und auf ihn hinab blickte, erregte plötzlich etwas ihre Aufmerksamkeit. Die Haut auf seiner Brust, nahe der Schultern, schien plötzlich schwach zu leuchten. Sie glaubte erst einer optischen Täuschung zu erliegen, und ging näher heran.
Ihr Augen weiteten sich ungläubig, als zwei Formen sich in seinem Fleisch abzubilden begannen. Erst vage, dann immer deutlicher, und dann eindeutig, formten sich ein Mond und eine Sonne. 
Wie Ziernarben, prangten die hellen Linien in seinem Fleisch.
„Äußerst bemerkenswert.“, murmelte Hespa zu sich. 
Ging zu einem Regal, kramte ein Notizbuch hervor, glaubte sich eine Zeichenfeder von dem kleinen Tisch in der Ecke, und begann ein Bild des Schlafenden zu zeichnen. Besonderes Augenmerk legte sie auf die genaue Abbildung der Sonne und des Mondes.

…to be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Winipek (2. Oktober 2009)

Freut mich, dass es Dir besser geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...und ich somit natürlich in den Genuss der Fortsetzung komme!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Oktober 2009)

„Sonne und Mond, dem Schicksal gezollt. Ein Bund für die…Ewigkeit, gewollt!"

Ich frag mich wirklich was mit Arled Vater passiert ist.


Btw hab ich schon 3 Kapitel fertig geschrieben. Intresse an einem Link? Hab einen stillgelegten Thread von
mir dafür per Edit renoviert.


----------



## marascha (3. Oktober 2009)

ja  gib mal nen link ScHaDoWeYe interessante geschichen sind immer gut


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Oktober 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...ingern%C3%A4gel

Die Comments der anderen User sind nicht mehr aktuell, da ich meine alten posts umeditiert habe.

Wollte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen.


----------



## marascha (4. Oktober 2009)

macht nichts  danke


----------



## Evilslyn (5. Oktober 2009)

In Karl wallten längst verdrängte Hoffnungen und brandeten gegen jene Wildheit, die ihm in seiner Worgenform zueigen war, auf. 
War es denn wirklich möglich?
Konnte es nach all diesen Jahren sein, dass sie noch lebte?
Er erinnerte sich noch rege an jene Zeit der Trauer.
Der Zeit, als er einerseits mit seinem neuen Dasein als Worg klarkommen musste, und andererseits von tiefer Trauer erfüllt, mit dem Tod seiner Freundin.
Als er schließlich ihren Tod akzeptierte, war auch ein großes Stück dessen verloren gegangen, was ihn mit der Menschheit verband.
In seiner Trauer, hatte er der Wut in sich, kaum Einhalt geboten. 
Alles war ihm trist erschienen. 
Doch nun lag dieser Geruch in der Luft. Dieser Geruch den er nie vergessen hatte, auch wenn er ihn als Kind, nur dann vernommen hatte, wenn sie sich balgten oder gemeinsam in der Sonne lagen, und in die Wolken starrten.
Der Geruch wurde stetig stärker, bis er einen Haufen aus Ästen und Gestrüpp erreichte. 
Von hier kam der Geruch, daran bestand kein Zweifel. 
Kurz zögerte er, glaubte eventuell an eine Falle. Schaute sich zweimal um, und begann dann die Äste zur Seite zu schieben.
Bereits unter dem ersten Ast kam sie zum Vorschein.
Als habe er einen Geist vor sich, taumelt Karl einen Schritt zurück.
Sie war es, daran bestand kein Zweifel.
Älter zwar, doch unverkennbar.
Ihr braunes Haar fiel in geschwungenen Locken und umrahmte ihr Gesicht.
Die Zeit hatte, einem Bildhauer gleich, das Kindliche abgetragen, und ein Gesicht herausgemeißelt, welches alles an Anmut und Schönheit übertraf, das Karl bisher zu Gesicht bekam. Ihre Haut, glatt und ebenmäßig, spannte sich über ihre gleichmäßigen Züge. 
An den Wangen leuchtete sie in zartem rosa. 
Ihre Augen, geschlossen, wirkten friedlich, und wurden geziert von sanft geschwungenen Wimpern. 
Durch Karls geschärfte Sinne, nahm er es noch klarer Wahr, doch auch mit seinen menschlichen Sinnen, hätte ihn der Anblick hingerissen.
Dann bemerkte er den Blutstropfen der an ihrer Schläfe hinab floss.
Die Gier stieg aus den Tiefen seiner selbst auf. Der Jagdtrieb drängte ihn sich auf sie zu stürzen und seine Fänge in sie zu schlagen.
Doch er kämpfte sie nieder. 
Vorsichtig strich er mit seiner Pranke, eine braune Haarsträne beiseite, und legte eine üble Schramme an ihrem Kopf frei. Sie brauchte Hilfe, dass war ihm ebenso klar, wie die Tatsache, dass sie selbige in Lohenscheit nicht zu erwarten hatte.
Er begann behutsam die restlichen Äste von ihr zu entfernen, als er feststellte, dass eines ihrer Beine, unter einem dicken Ast eingeklemmt war. 
Beherzt packte er den Stamm, und stemmte sich mit aller Kraft dagegen. 
Langsam hob er sich. Trotz seiner enorm gesteigerten Kraft in Worgenform, musste Karl an die Grenzen seiner Belastbarkeit gehen, und keuchte schwer. Doch er würde sie nicht hier liegen, und ihrem Schicksal überlassen.
Als er den Ast weit genug zur Seite gezogen hatte, um ihn problemlos abzusetzen, bewegte sich Ellenora, stöhnte im Schlaf und lag dann wieder still.
Karl stand schwer schnaufend über ihr und blickte auf sie hinab.
Wo konnte sie nur hergekommen sein. War sie etwa zu Fuß unterwegs?
Er streckte seine Nase in den Wind und witterte. 
Harzgeruch, von den geborstenen Bäumen und abgefallenen Nadeln, lag schwer in der Luft, und erschwerte das Ausmachen anderer, leichterer Gerüche. Doch seine Nase war nun mal wie dafür geschaffen, und so dauerte es nicht lang bis er den Geruch eines Pferdes erkannte.
Es roch nach Adrenalin und Schweiß. 
Der Geruch der Angst.
Ein Geruch der seinen Jagdtrieb erneut weckte.
Doch erneut kämpfte er ihn nieder. 
Ellenoras Rettung hatte Vorrang.
Er schaute noch einmal zu ihr, sie lag noch immer friedlich da. 
Dann preschte er in jene Richtung davon, aus der der Geruch des Pferdes heran wehte.

Hespa wachte am Bett des Jungen, und flößte ihm mehrmals täglich einen bitteren Trank aus verschiedenen Heilkräutern ein, welche sie in der Nähe von Dämmerungszuflucht zu sammeln pflegte.
Die Natur bot mannigfaltige Wege, zur Kurierung verschiedenster Krankheiten und Verletzungen. Man musste nur wissen, wo man zu suchen hatte. 
Ein weiterer Vorteil, neben der Heilwirkung des Trankes, war die Tatsache, dass sie Patienten in einen tiefen gleichmäßigen Schlaf versetzte. So konnten Fleischwunden verheilen, ohne das Patienten, die sich nur allzu oft als unvernünftig herausstellten, ihre Wunden zu früh belasteten. 
Im Fall des Jungen, der keinen Bruch oder ähnliches aufwies, musste sie sich jedoch eingestehen den Trank aus Eigeninteresse nicht abzusetzen. Sie wollte verhindern, dass er verschwand ehe sie nicht herausgefunden hatte, was es mit Sonne und Mond auf sich hatte, die wie von Geisterhand auf seiner Haut erschienen waren.
Doch auch nachdem sie all ihre Bücher gewälzt hatte, war sie kein Stück weiter gekommen.
Sie hatte Bücher über fast alles durchsucht. Stammestätowierungen, Runen, okkulte Zeichen, Stammeszeichen der Tauren, der Orcs und Trolle.
Doch nirgendwo waren Sonne und Mond in der Form erwähnt, wie sie an dem Jungen prangten. Wohl oder übel war sie zu dem Schluss gekommen, die Medizin abzusetzen, und darauf zu hoffen, dass er selbst bereit wäre ihr sein Geheimnis zu offenbaren.
Es würde noch dauernd bis sein Organismus den Wirkstoff abgebaut hätte, doch sein Schlaf war nun schon viel unruhiger als er es die letzten Tage über gewesen war.
Sie konnte es kaum erwarten.

Alred driftete durch die Dunkelheit dahin. 
Er hätte nicht zu sagen vermocht wie lange schon, doch es war ihm auch egal. Sein Innerstes war erfüllt von einem tiefgreifenden Gefühl der Geborgenheit und Wärme.
Nur träge kam sein Verstand wieder zum laufen, als er sich unvermittelt auf der Lichtung wiederfand. Beim Anblick des kleinen silbrigen Sees, beschlich ihn ein Gefühl, welches dem des Nachhausekommens sehr nahe kam.
Er streckte sich, und gähnte herzhaft. 
Wie bereits zuvor, stand sie, als er die Augen nach dem Gähnen wieder öffnete, vor ihm. Obwohl er sich langsam daran gewöhnte, dass sie aus dem nichts erschien, erschreckte er.
Doch ein Blick in ihre friedlichen Augen ließ ihn alle Angst vergessen.
„Arled, es wird zeit. Du musst erwachen. Es geht großes vor. Schon bald wird die Barriere brechen. Aber sieh selbst…“, bei ihren letzten Worten, verschwamm die Realität um Arled, und er schwebte plötzlich über Azeroth, so wie er es in jener Nacht seiner ersten Verwandlung getan hatte. 
Das Land glitt unter ihm dahin. Er sah kleine Dörfer, Städte, Wälder und Seen. 
Nah einiger Zeit, zeichnete sich am Horizont der Greymanewall ab. 
Dunkel und bedrohlich, wirkte er erst wie ein sich erhebender Schatten, nahm dann mehr und mehr Form an, und schälte sich dann aus dem Dunst, welcher über dem Land lag. Der gewaltige Bau beeindruckte Arled schwer. Wenn er sich vorstellte, wie viele Arbeiter bei seinem Bau beteiligt waren, wie viele ihr Leben gelassen hatten, und was sie erreicht hatten, wurde ihm ganz schwindlig. Auf den ersten Blick sah der Wall genauso aus, wie er ihn in Erinnerung hatte. Doch beim Näherkommen offenbarten sich ihm mehr und mehr die Veränderungen.
Risse zogen sich durch das Gestein. Felsblöcke, so groß wie Kutschwagen, lagen auf dem Boden neben der Mauer. Hatten sich zur Hälfte in den Grund gegraben, so heftig war ihr Aufprall gewesen.
Arled schwebte parallel zur Mauer, und entdeckte mehr und mehr Schwachstellen, welche durch die Eruptionswelle entstanden sein mussten. 
Dann erreichte er die Stelle, an der das gewaltige Tor in der Mauer prangte.
Viele Mannslängen hoch, und viele Ellen dick, war es für die Ewigkeit gebaut. Doch auch riesige Monument hatte unter den Einwirkungen der Welle gelitten. 
Leicht winsch, hing eines der Tore in den Angeln. 
Noch war kein Durchlass entstanden, doch es fehlte nicht mehr viel.  
Von seiner Position über dem Tor, konnte Arled am Horizont, der von Gilneas abgewandten Seite des Walls, vage Burg Schattenfang erkennen.
Die melodische Stimme der Frau hallte plötzlich wieder durch seinen Kopf.
„Die Burg, dein Ziel. Doch noch bist du nicht bereit. Du wirst Hilfe brauchen. Dein Weg war bisher der richtige. Doch wähle deine Freunde mit bedacht. Sei versichert, nicht jeder der freundlich wirkt, ist es auch. 
Sei wachsam junger Worg. 
Sei auf der Hut.“
Ihre Stimme wurde leiser und seine Vision begann langsam zu verblassen. Dann vernahm er sie noch einmal. 
Ein leises Flüstern. „Wach auf, junger Worg. Wach auf.“
Flatternd öffneten sich seine Lieder.


Ellenora trat aus dem Wald hervor und lief auf die Palisaden Lohenscheits zu. Sie verspürte keine Angst, driftete in einer Blase der Emotionslosigkeit dahin. Auch die Lanzen mit aufgepflanzten Köpfen, welche rechts und links des Haupttores steckten, schreckten sie nicht.
Teilnahmslos stellte sie fest, dass sie die Köpfe kannte. 
Da war Rumgar, Lestitus, und in der Mitte, das Gesicht zu einer schrecklichen Fratze verzerrt, sogar Miras Haupt. 
Leblos starrten sie aus gebrochenen Augen ins Nichts.
Kurz wunderte sie sich, dass in ihr nicht mehr Emotionen losbrachen, doch da  hatte sie die Köpfe auch schon passiert. 
Schritt durch die Gassen Lohenscheits, welche genauso aussahen wie damals, bevor sie ihren Heimatort verlassen musste. 
Niemand außer ihr war auf den Straßen unterwegs.
Nichts regte sich. Alles lag verlassen.
Dann erreichte sie den Dorfplatz.
Ein grausiger Anblick bot sich ihr da.
Marl und Karl, beide in Worgenform, doch sie wusste mit Gewissheit das es die beiden waren, balgten sich um den arme Tesius, oder was von ihm übrig war.
Jeder hielt einen Arm und sie rissen an ihm wie an einer Puppe. Der untere Teil seines Körpers war ausgefranst, und teilweise konnte man durch das abgenagte Fleisch die Knochen erkennen.
Ellenora hielt in ihrem Schritt inne. Legte den Kopf leicht schief und schaute.
„Lady Ellenora, ich wusste ihr würdet kommen.“ 
Sie brauchte einen Augenblick um zu begreifen, dass es Tesius war der zu ihr sprach.
Sein Körper war so zerfetzt das er unmöglich noch am Leben sein konnte. Sein Kopf wackelte hin und her, während die Worgen an ihm rissen, doch nun erkannte Ellenora, dass seine Augen wach und lebendig wirkten.
Sie hatte keine Zeit länger darüber nachzudenken, denn in diesem Moment fuhren die Worgen herum und blickten sie Gierig an. 
Ihre Schnauzen trieften vor Geifer und Blut, und aus ihren Augen sprach wahnsinnige Gier.
Sie ließen Tesius los, der wie eine Puppe in sich zusammen fiel, und kamen auf sie zu. 
Erst langsam, dann immer schneller.
Ellenora stand da, immer noch emotionslos, fühlte keine Furcht.
Dann begann der Boden unter ihren Füßen zu wanken, wie das Deck eines Schiffs. 
Die Worgen schienen es nicht zu bemerken, kamen auf schnellen Pfoten auf sie zugestürzt.
Der Worg, in dem Ellenora Marl zu erkennen glaubte, drückte sich ab, und sprang mit aufgerissenem Maul auf sie zu.
Tief in Ellenora durchzuckte sie etwas. 
Ein Gefühl des Fremden, unechten.
Die Gewissheit, dass etwas nicht so war wie es schien.
Und dieser Gedanke, ließ die Traumwelt um sie zerfallen.
Das Bild verschwand, und sie öffnete die Augen.
Überrascht stellte sie fest, dass das wanken des Bodens, nicht verschwunden war. 
Nur war es nicht der Boden, sondern der Rücken Framiers, auf dem sie vorn übergebeugt saß. In gemächlichem Schritt trottete der Wallach dahin. 
Ellenora richtete sich ein Stück auf, und erkannte die Gegend durch die sie ritt. 
Sie war nicht mehr in der Nähe Lohenscheits, wie sie es vermutet hatte.
Framier hatte sie fast bis zum Flüchtlingslager getragen.
Erleichterung durchströmte sie.
Die Überlegung wie dies möglich sein konnte, verschob sie fürs erste.
„Framier mein Guter. Bring uns nach Hause.“, flüsterte sie liebevoll.
Dann sank sie nach vorn, und driftete erneut in einen Traum.


...to be continued

MfG
eure Evi


----------



## Evilslyn (6. Oktober 2009)

Miras war in Aufruhr. 
Unentwegt eilte er von einem Zelt zum nächsten. Verteilte Aufgaben, packte selbst mit an, organisierte. Das Gesamte Flüchtlingslager war auf den Beinen.
Er versuchte ein Gefühl der Gefasstheit zu vermitteln und der Zuversicht. 
Doch es fiel ihm nicht leicht.
Auch er war bis in die Grundfesten seiner selbst erschüttert.
Was war nur geschehen?
Die Welle, eine bessere Bezeichnung fiel ihm beim besten Willen nicht ein, war völlig unerwartet über das Lager herein gebrochen. 
Keiner, selbst die ältesten Bewohner des Lagers, konnten sich nicht erinnern, je etwas Vergleichbares erlebt zu haben. 
So schnell sie erschienen war, so schnell war auch alles wieder vorbei gewesen.
Und doch hatte die Welle alles verändert.
Die Glut der Feuerstellen war empor geschleudert worden und hatte Zeltplanen ebenso wie Decken oder Kleidung in Brand gesteckt. Menschen waren herumgeworfen worden. Waren gegeneinander geprallt, auf Steine oder Kisten. 
Nur die Wenigsten wiesen nicht mindestens Prellungen, Abschürfungen oder Hämatome auf. 
Die Luft war erfüllt von klagenden Stimmen und Stöhnen.

Miras selbst hatte Glück gehabt. 
Er hatte sich lediglich seine Seite an einer Vorratskiste gestoßen. 
Wenn auch das Gefühl in seiner Rippe die Vermutung nahe legte, dass sie angebrochen sei, war dies doch keine Verletzung die ihn so einschränke, dass er sich nicht um seine Gefolgschaft hätte kümmern können.
Hinzu kam noch, das Ellenora zur Zeit des Zwischenfalls nicht im Lager verweilt hatte, und sein Verstand immer wieder zu ihr abschweifte, und dem was wohl mit ihr geschehen sei.

Gerade als er wieder einmal innehielt und den Waldrand nach einem Zeichen von ihr absuchte, stieß Rumgar zu ihm. 
Die Haare seines Freundes klebten nass an seiner Stirn, und sein Gesicht zeugte von Erschöpfung. Sein Bein war mit einer provisorischen Schiene versehen. Seine Hände waren dreckig, und seine Ärmelaufschläge wiesen Blutspuren auf.
Auf Miras fragenden Blick hin, meinte er nur: „Keine Angst, das ist nicht von mir. Hab so ´nem armen Teufel geholfen der unter eine Zeltstange des Versorgungszelts geraten ist. Hat ihm fast das Bein abgequetscht. Aber die Ärzte kümmern sich bereits um ihn.“ Mit einer Kopfbewegung wies er in die Richtung aus der er gekommen war.
„Was ist mit Ellenora? Schon was gehört von der Kleinen?“ Rumgar kannte Ellenora schon genauso lange wie Miras, und obwohl eine Frau aus ihr geworden war, nannte er sie meistens noch immer nur „Kleine“. Wahrscheinlich würde das so bleiben bis sie eine alte Vettel geworden war.
„Nein“, entgegnete Miras, und suchte erneut mit seinen Blicken den Wald ab. „ich hoffe nur sie ist bereits auf dem Rückweg von Lohenscheit gewesen, als dieses … Was-auch-immer über sie herein brach.“
„Mach dir nicht allzu große Sorgen, sie kann schon auf sich aufpassen.“, versuchte Rumgar ihm Mut zu machen, doch Miras kannte ihn gut genug um die Sorge in seiner Stimme zu erkennen.
„Wenn es diese Bastarde wagen sollten ihr etwas anzutun, dann werde ich…“, Miras lies den Satz unvollendet. 
Rumgar verstand ihn nur zu gut. Auch für ihn war Ellenora wie eine Tochter, und er hätte auch nicht gewusst was er alles mit diesem Lohenscheitgezücht getan hätte, wenn ihr etwas zustieße.
„Soll ich sie für dich suchen gehen?“, fragte er. „Ich kann hier eh nicht viel bewirken. Mein Bein bringt mich noch um wenn ich es nicht bald entlaste, und bevor ich auf einem Hocker setze und euch zusehe, kann ich mich auch auf einen Pferderücken bequemen, und etwas Nützliches tun.“ 
Miras Antwort bedurfte keiner Worte. 
Dankbarkeit lag in seinem Blick. 
Er reichte Rumgar seine Hand, nickte ihm kurz zu, und schon machte sich Rumgar auf, um sein Pferd zu satteln.
Miras blickte ihm nach bis er hinter einem Zelt aus seiner Sicht verschwand.
„Bring mir mein Mädchen heil wieder.“, sagte er leise, mehr zu sich selbst.
Dann kümmerte er sich wieder um die Probleme, die direkt um ihn herum anfielen, und davon gab es nicht zu wenige.


Rumgar war noch keine fünf Minuten in den Wald geritten, Lestitus als Unterstützung an seiner Seite, als dieser auf etwas zeigte. 
Etwas, das sich als Pferd herausstellte.
Über seinem Hals zusammengesunken, lag eine Reiterin. Eine Reiterin mit langem, braun gelocktem Haar.
„Ellenora!“, entfuhr es Rumgar, als er begriff wen er vor sich hatte. 
Framier, der ebenfalls Spuren aufwies, welche eindeutig von dem Zwischenfall herrührten, trottete behutsam auf sie zu, als wolle er sichergehen, dass seine Reiterin keinen Schaden nehme. 
„Brrrr. Gut gemacht mein Großer.“, beruhigte Rumgar das Tier, als er nach den lose herab hängenden Zügeln griff.
Framier blähte seine Nüstern, und wieherte Leise. 
Es schien als wolle er seine Erleichterung und Freude zum Ausdruck bringen.

Rumgar packte Ellenoras Schulter, und schüttelte sie leicht.
„Kleines….“ - Nichts. „Ellen?“ - Nichts. 
Als Ellenora auch auf stärkeres Schütteln nicht reagierte, zog Rumgar sie vorsichtig zu sich auf den Rücken seines eigenen Pferdes. 
Lestitus, welcher mit großen Augen die Umgebung gemustert hatte, übergab er die Zügel von Framier, und sie machten sich in Richtung Lager auf den Weg.
Bis auf eine Schramme an ihrer Schläfe hatte Rumgar keine weiteren Verletzungen feststellen können. Aber man konnte nie wissen ob nicht noch innere Verletzungen vorlagen.
Im Lager würde man sich um sie Kümmern, und dann würde schon alles wieder gut werden. 
So hoffte Rumgar zumindest.



...to be continued

MfG
eure Evi


----------



## Estler (6. Oktober 2009)

wieder ein schöner (leider zu kurtzer xD) teil... NEED more!


----------



## Evilslyn (7. Oktober 2009)

„Wo bin ich?“, kaum hörbar hauchte Arled die Worte hervor. Sein Hals war trocken und fühlte sich rissig an. Seine Stimmbänder zäh wie Gummi. Er hatte wohl länger so dagelegen ohne sie zu benutzen.
Er vermochte beim besten Willen nicht zu sagen wie lange er geschlafen hatte.
Die Frau, welche neben seinem Bett saß und in einem Buch schmökerte blickte über den Buchrand zu ihm auf. 
„Ah, sehr gut. Du bist also aufgewacht.“, zufrieden nickte sie um ihren Worten Nachdruck zu verleihen. Dann klappte sie das Buch zu, legte es auf einen kleinen Tisch neben dem Bett, und stand auf. Sie ging zu einem Schrank, öffnete dessen Tür und wühlte darin herum. 
Nach kurzer Zeit förderte sie ein Hemd, eine Hose, sowie Unterwäsche zu Tage.
Sie legte sie auf den Stuhl auf dem sie gerade noch gesessen hatte und zog dann an einer kleinen Schnur, die neben der Zimmertür nach unten hing.
Irgendwo im Haus, konnte Arled eine Glocke erklingen hören. 
Es dauerte nicht lange, da schwang die Tür auf und ein junges Mädchen in einfacher Kleidung trat in den Raum.
„Ihr habt geläutet, edle Hespa?“, fragte sie während sie den Blick gesenkt hielt.
„Ganz recht. Unser Gast ist aufgewacht. Sorge dafür, dass er eine Schüssel mit warmem Wasser bekommt, um sich frisch zu machen. Dann bring ihn zu mir. Ich werde im Kaminzimmer auf ihn warten.“, mit diesen Worten rauschte Hespa auch schon aus dem Zimmer. Sie würdigte Arled keines Blickes mehr.
Geräuschvoll fiel die Tür ins Schloss.

„Ist die immer so?“, fragte Arled mit einem schiefen Grinsen. Seine Stimme war noch immer rau, doch langsam kam sein Speichelfluss wieder in Bewegung.
„Die Ehrwürdige, sie…“, druckste das Mädchen herum. Sie schien ungewillt Schlechtes über Hespa zu sagen, doch schien ihr auch nichts Gegenteiliges über die Lippen zu kommen.
„Schon ok.“, Arled war es unangenehm sie in Verlegenheit gebracht zu haben, und er entschloss sich das Thema zu wechseln. 
„Mein Name ist Arled. Und wer bist du? Wo bin ich hier eigentlich.“
„Mein Name ist Merrith. Ich bin das Hausmädchen der ehrwürdigen Hespa. Ihr befindet euch in ihrem Haus. In Dämmerungszuflucht.“, Arled bemerkte das Merrith es vermied ihn anzublicken während sie sprach.
„Merrith, ein schöner Name.“, sie schenkte ihm einen scheuen Blick, und lächelte kurz bevor sie den Blick wieder senkte. „Es war ein Mann bei mir, älter als ich. Ist er auch hier?“
„Nein, soweit ich weiß fanden wir dich allein. Wo kamst du überhaupt her? Und wer war er? Wisst ihr was es mit dieser Welle auf sich hatte?“, Merrith hielt den Blick wieder gesenkt, doch Neugierde schwang in ihrer Stimme mit.
„Immer eins nach dem anderen“, bremste Arled ihren Fragenstrom. „Ich komme aus einem Dorf von der anderen Seite Grimmgals. Ich und mein Vater waren auf Reisen. Wir wollten nach Gilneas. Aber dann überraschte uns die - Welle. Einen besseren Ausdruck habe ich dafür auch nicht.“ Seine Vision, in der Todesschwinge als Ursprung der Verwüstung genannt wurde, behielt er lieber für sich, ebenso wie den wahren Grund, der ihn und Flugur nach Dämmerungszuflucht verschlagen hatte. „Aber was auch immer es war, es traf uns völlig unvorbereitet. Das letzte an das ich mich erinnere, ist wie Flugur, so heist mein Vater, durch die herumfliegenden Steine und Erde von mir getrennt wurde. Dann traf mich etwas am Kopf und ich verlor das Bewusstsein.“
„Das ist ja schrecklich.“, brach es aus Merrith hervor. „Hespa ist eine strenge Hausherrin, aber ich bin mir sicher, wenn Ihr ihr erzählt was geschehen ist, wird sie euch sicher behilflich sein, euren Vater wieder zu finden.“
„Dann will ich sie besser nicht warten lassen.“, mit diesen Worten schwang Arled seine Beine aus dem Bett, und begann sich anzuziehen. Ein Lächeln huschte über sein Gesicht, als er im Augenwinkel bemerkte wie ihn Merrith Musterte. 
Es schien ihr zu gefallen was sie sah.

Nachdem er sich angezogen hatte, und sein Gesicht an der Waschschüssel, welche Merrith ihm gebracht hatte, gesäubert war, folgte er ihr durch das Haus, zu Hespa. Die Gänge des Hauses kamen ihm vor sie ein Labyrinth. Überall zweigten Gänge ab, es ging Trepp auf Trepp ab, sie durchquerten eine große Eingangshalle, und kamen schließlich wie von Hespa gewünscht im Kaminzimmer an. 
Der Raum war groß, fast viermal so groß wie das größte Zimmer in Arleds zu Hause. An den Wänden war kaum ein Platz an dem man das Mauerwerk sehen konnte. 
Sie waren übersät mit Bildern, Wandteppichen, ausgestopften Vögeln und Waffen.
Ein großer Tisch dominierte die Mitte des Raumes, der Platz für mindestens zwanzig Personen bot. Auf dem Dielenboden, vor dem gewaltigen Kamin am Ende des Raumes, lag das Fell eines Schaufelhauerhirsches, um das einige bequem wirkende Sessel herum standen. Das Geweih des Tieres, prangte über dem Kamin, und malte im Feuerschein gespenstige Schatten an die Raumdecke.
Hespa hatte in einem der Sessel Platz genommen und starrte in die prasselnden Flammen.

Merrith räusperte sich gedämpft, und kündigte dann Arled an. 
Hespas hob langsam den Blick und wandte sich den beiden zu. „Sehr gut, da seid ihr ja. Kommt her nimm Platz.“ An Arled gewandt deutete sie auf einen Sessel der versetzt neben dem ihren Stand.
Arled leistete ihrer Aufforderung folge, und genoss die wohlige Wärme die ihm vom Kamin entgegenstrahlte. Sie linderte etwas die Anspannung, die ihn beim Gedanken an ein Vieraugengespräch mit Hespa beschlich.
„Braucht ihr mich noch, Erwürdige?“, kam Merrith Stimme.
„Nein, geh und sieh zu was es zu erledigen gibt. Und wehe ich erwische dich später wie du dich mit diesem nutzlosen Stallburschen herum treibst.“, schärfe lag in Hespas Stimme.
„Ja, Erwürdige, das mache ich. Nein, Ehrwürdige, ich werde mich nicht mit ihm treffen.“, röte stieg in Merrith Wangen, und sie eilte davon.
Ein Lächeln spielte um Hespas Lippen als sie ihr nachschaute.
Dann wandte sie sich Arled zu, und das Lächeln erstarb.
„So so, da bist du nun also. Äußerst interessant.“, sie musterte Arled von Kopf bis Fuß, und vermittelte ihm ein Gefühl der Nacktheit.

Als Arled eine Stunde später von Hespa aus dem Gespräch entlassen wurde, konnte er Merrith Verhalten viel besser nachvollziehen als zuvor. Er fühlte sich ausgequetscht wie eine Zitrone.
Hespa hatte eine Art an sich Fragen zu stellen, das man mehr verriet als man beabsichtigte. Und schaffte man es doch etwas geheim zu halten, so gab einem ihr Blick das Gefühl, sie habe jede noch so kleine Lüge erkannt. 
Nachdem er die Tür hinter sich geschlossen hatte, lehnte er sich mit dem Rücken an die schwere Tür, und schnaufte mehrere Male tief durch.
Zu Anfang war das Gespräch noch harmlos verlaufen, sie hatte ihn nach seinem Befinden gefragt. Hatte sich erkundigt an was er sich noch erinnern konnte bevor die Katastrophe eingetreten war, und wo her er kam. Doch als er von Flugur erzählte, begann sie mit Fragen nachzubohren. Was sie in Gilneas vorgehabt hätten, warum sie gerade jetzt nach Gilneas wollten und, und, und. 
Aber das war nichts gewesen, im Vergleich dazu wie sie ihn ausgefragte, was es mit Sonne und Mond auf sich hatte, die auf seiner Brust im Fleisch erschienen war. Auch seine eigene  Überraschung bei deren Anblick, denn er hatte sie zuvor noch gar nicht bemerkt, brachte sie nicht davon ab, dass er mehr wissen müsse als er bereit war ihr zu offenbaren.
„So, so“, und „Äußerst interessant“ waren Redensarten die sie offenbar sehr gerne benutzte.
Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit, hatte sie dann Gnade walten lassen, und ihn mit einem Kopfnicken entlassen, nicht ohne ihm zu verstehen zu geben, dass das letzte Wort in dieser Angelegenheit noch nicht gesprochen sei.
Arled war kein Gefangener in Dämmerungszuflucht, aber sie hatte ihm klar zu verstehen gegeben, dass sie eine Abreise seinerseits nicht akzeptieren würde. Vordergründig natürlich nur, weil sie es nicht ertragen könne, wenn er abreise, ohne dass sie wisse, dass er seinen Vater wiedergefunden habe. Doch Arled hatte nicht geringe Zweifel daran, dass dies nicht der einzige Grund war, warum sie ihn noch da behalten wollte.
Jedenfalls dufte er sich frei bewegen, sollte aber vor dem Abendessen unbedingt zurück sein.
Arled kannte Hespa noch nicht gut, doch was er kannte, vermittelte ihm, dass es besser wäre dieser Bitte zu entsprechen.


----------



## Evilslyn (7. Oktober 2009)

Er beschloss sich eine wenig die Beine zu vertreten und sich den Ort, nun da er schon einmal da war, genauer anzusehen. Er ging den Weg zurück, den ihn Merrith geführt hatte, und erreichte schon bald die große Eingangshalle, von der eine Tür nach Draußen führte.
Er trat auf die Straße hinaus und blickte sich um. 
Nebelschaden hingen über den Spitzgiebligen Häusern, und vermittelten den Eindruck als ob es Dämmere. Arled grinste, angesichts dessen, wie passend der Namen Dämmerungszuflucht doch zu diesem Ort gewählt war. 
Es waren nicht viele Menschen unterwegs, doch hinter vielen Fenstern konnte er das Flackern eines Kamins, oder zumindest das schwache Leuchten von Kerzen ausmachen.
Da er sich nicht auskannte, wählte er den Kirchturm der Stadt als Ziel, der die restlichen Dächer überragte. Die Gassen Dämmerungszufluchts waren klein und verwinkelt, und er passierte einige davon, in denen er des Nachts lieber niemandem begegnen wollte. Selbst bei Tag, waren sie nur in spärliches Licht getaucht.
Als er gerade dabei war, wieder eine solche zu durchqueren, bemerkte er rötlichen Rauch, der aus einem halb geöffneten Kellerfenster strömte. 
Anfangs glaubte er noch, ein Brand wäre die Ursache. Um keinen Fehlalarm auszulösen, ging er jedoch näher, um sich zu vergewissern.
Der Qualm roch nicht nach Feuer. Er roch nach nichts, was Arled je zuvor gerochen hatte.
Er ließ sich auf ein Knie nieder und schaute durch die gekippte Scheibe ins Innere des Kellers.

Der Kleine Raum war vollgestopft mit allerlei Regalen und Tischen. Darauf standen unzählbare Reagenzgläser und Glaskolben, welche durch ein Gewirr von Glasröhren verbunden waren. 
In ihnen schwappten Flüssigkeiten in allen Farben des Regenbogens umher.
Unter einigen der Kolben brannte kleine Feuer, welche die Flüssigkeiten zum brodeln brachten. 
In kleinen Käfigen an der Wand, bemerke Arled verschiedene Tiere, die in desolatem Zustand waren. 
Wer immer sie zu Versuchszwecken dort eingesperrt hatte, sah in ihnen ganz offensichtlich auch keinen Deut mehr als das Versuchstier. 
Arled wollte bei ihrem Anblick am liebsten hinein gehen, und sie befreien. 

Gerade als er darüber nachdachte, einfach an die Tür des Hauses zu klopfen und den Besitzer darauf anzusprechen wurde die Kellertür aufgestoßen und ein Mann in weißem Kittel betrat den Raum. Auf seiner Schulter hockte ein schwarzer Rabe, der mit wippendem Schwanz gekonnt das Gleichgewicht hielt. 
Etwas am Gesicht des Mannes irritierte Arled, doch er konnte nur einen kurzen Blick erhaschen, bevor er sich der Wand mit den Versuchstieren zuwandte. 
&#8222;Na Corie, dann lass uns doch mal sehen wie es unseren Versuchstierchen heute geht.&#8220;, die Stimme des Mannes klang kratzig, wahrscheinlich die Folge der Dämpfe denen er sich schon längere Zeit aussetzte. Der Rabe auf seiner Schulter legte seinen Kopf auf die Seite und schaute interessiert bei dem zu, was vor sich ging, sich jedoch Arleds Blickfeld entzog.
Arled hörte aber wie quietschend eine Käfigtür geöffnet wurde. Dann machte der Mann im weißen Kittel eine ruckartige Bewegung, und ein Todesquieken durchzuckte die Luft.
Als er sich umwandte, konnte Arled in seiner Hand eine Ratte entdecken. 
Er trug sie an einen kleinen Tisch der mit mehreren Instrumenten übersät war, legte sie dort ab, und begann unter den Aufmerksamen Blicken seines Raben, den kleinen Kadaver zu sezieren. &#8222;Hier Corie.&#8220;, sagte er und fütterte eines der Organe, Arled nahm an das es sich um die Leber handelte, an seinen gefiederten Freund.
Während Arled dem Raben dabei zusah, wie er das Fleisch gierig hinunter schlang, fiel sein Blick auf das Gesicht des Mannes, und plötzlich wurde ihm klar, was am Gesicht des Mannes merkwürdig gewesen war.
Die Haut, welche sich über seine Wangenknochen spannte, hatte einen fahlen Ton. Seine Nase war kaum noch als solche zu erkennen, und kurz hinter dem Kinn, konnte Arled ein Stück Kieferknochen erkennen. Erschrocken zuckte er zurück, verlor das Gleichgewicht, und fiel auf seinen Hosenboden.
Hinter dem Fenster ertönte die krächzende Rabenstimme Cories. &#8222;Lauscher! Lauscher!&#8220;
Arled könnte Schritte hören die sich dem Fenster näherten. Er sprang auf die Füße und rannte los. Gerade als er hörte wie das Kellerfenster geöffnet wurde, preschte er um die Häuserecke.
Er blieb erst wieder stehen, nachdem er mehrere weitere Gassen hinter sich gelassen hatte.
Schwer schnaufend stützte er sich mit seinen Händen auf seine Oberschenkel, und versuchte wieder zu Atem zu kommen.
Sein Verstand raste.
Wie konnte das sein?
Worgen, Albtraumgestalten aus Geschichten waren in sein Leben getreten. Waren sogar ein Teil seines Lebens, seiner selbst, geworden. 
Er hatte damit zu kämpfen gehabt und sich schließlich mit seinem neuen Dasein abgefunden.
Aber was er da unten, in jenem kleinen Keller gesehen hatte, konnte einfach nicht sein.
Seit Jahrzehnten stand der Greymanewall, und NICHTS hatte ihn je überwunden. 
Es war völlig unmöglich.
Und doch, wusste er was er gesehen hatte.
Zumindest hier in Dämmerungszuflucht, war das Unmögliche Realität.
Ein Untoter&#8230;
Und keiner  in der Nähe, dem er genug vertraute, um mit ihm seine Entdeckung zu teilen.


&#8230;to be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Winipek (7. Oktober 2009)

Fein Fein ...*indieHändeklatsch*^^

Es freut mich immer wieder, wenn ich etwas neues von Dir lesen darf, Evi!
Lieb Grüsse 
"ein wahrer Fan"


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. Oktober 2009)

Da möchte ich mich auch einmal als "Fan" bezeichnen^^ Du machst das gut!

Hatte heute Schule... daher viel Zeit im Unterricht weiterzuschreiben.^^

Ps: Endlich ein Undead! Jau!


----------



## Evilslyn (9. Oktober 2009)

Als Arled zu Hespas Haus zurück kehrte, fand er es leer vor.
Er hielt es für durchaus möglich, dass in einem der vielen Räume noch ein Diener oder eine Magd an der Arbeit war, doch weder im Kaminzimmer, noch auf dem Weg zu seinem Zimmer, traf er auf jemanden.
Als er den kleinen Raum betrat, fielen ihm sogleich ein Teller mit Brot und Wurst, sowie ein kleiner Flakon ins Auge. Er stand auf dem kleinen Tisch neben seinem Bett, und eine Nachricht war unter ihm eingeklemmt.
Arled entfaltete sie und laß:

Lieber Arled,

leider wurde ich zu einem Freund im Dorf gerufen, da sie meine Hilfe in medizinischen Dingen benötigen. Wahrscheinlich werde ich erst spät zurück sein.
Wir sollten weitere Gespräche also auf Morgen verschieben.
Ich habe dir etwas zu Essen bereit stellen lassen, da du sicher Hungrig bist.
Im Flakon findest du einen Heiltrank, der dir helfen wird besser zu schlafen.
Trinke die Flasche einfach nach dem Essen aus, keine Angst, es ist einer der Wohlschmeckenden Sorte.

Liebe Grüße und angenehme Träume
Hespa

Der Text war in ordentlicher, gleichmäßiger Schrift verfasst, was Arled freute, denn der Arzt der ab und an auf ihre Farm kam, hatte eine schreckliche Sauklaue.
Beim Anblick der Wurst und des Brotes knurrte sein Magen laut auf. 
Er hatte einen Bärenhunger. 
Zwar hatte Hespa im Kaminzimmer eine Kleinigkeit auftischen lassen, doch unter ihren bohrenden Fragen war ihm der Appetit vergangen.
Er setzte sich aufs Bett und vertilgte die gesamte Portion in Rekordzeit.
Dann nahm er den Flakon vom Bett, wo er ihn neben sich platziert hatte, und drehte ihn unschlüssig in seinen Händen.
Die Flüssigkeit in seinem Innern, war von einem Tannengrün. Er packte den Deckel, und drehte den kleinen Korken vorsichtig heraus. Mit einem leisen Plopp löste er sich, und dem Falkon entstiegen angenehme Kräuterdüfte. 
Arled kam zu dem Schluss, dass hätte Hespa ihm etwas tun wollen, dies bereits hätte tun können, als er bewusstlos war. Er setzte das Fläschchen an die Lippen und trank.
Hespa hatte nicht gelogen, der Trank lief seine Kehle hinunter und hinterließ einen angenehmen Geschmack nach dutzenden Kräutern.
Kaum hatte der Trank seinen Magen erreicht, breitete sich eine wohlige Trägheit in ihm aus.
Er gähnte herzhaft. 
Er beschloss sich auszuziehen und dann…
Sein Blick fiel aufs Kopfkissen. Es sah so verlockend aus.
Seine Augenlieder flatterten.
Er ließ sich zur Seite gleiten, und als seine Backe das Kissen berührte übermannte ihn ein tiefer traumloser Schlaf.

Langsam kam Ellenora zu sich. 
Ihre Beine schmerzten und auch ihr Schädel hatte wohl etwas abbekommen. 
Doch sie lebte. 
Immerhin.
Dann spürte sie etwas in ihrem Gesicht.
Bilder von Worgen schossen an ihrem inneren Auge vorbei und die Tatsache, dass sie sich noch immer bei Lohenscheit befinden musste, wurde ihr schlagartig bewusst.
Abwehrend schlug sie nach den Klauen, und riss die Augen auf. Wenn sie schon sterben würde, dann würde sie es Kämpfend tun.
Ihr Blick fiel auf das Gesicht eines Mädchens welche circa in ihrem Alter war.
Sie lächelte ihr milde entgegen, und drückte mit einer Hand Ellenoras Hand wieder nach unter, bevor sie vorfuhr mit dem Tuch, welches sie in der anderen Hand hielt, Ellenoras Gesicht abzutupfen. 
„Seid unbesorgt. Ihr seid in Sicherheit. Euer Pferd brachte euch zurück.“ Ihre Stimme war sanft und tönte angenehm in Ellenoras Ohren.
Bruchstückhafte Erinnerungen durchzuckten ihren Geist.
Lohenscheit – ein Baum – eine Wand aus Nadeln, Holz und Erde – dann ein junger Mann – Karl? Marl? – die Mähne Framiers, an der vorbei sie den Waldboden sehen konnte … die Erinnerungen waren verschwommen, und ihr erschöpfter Körper wollte sie einfach nicht festhalten können.
„Miras?“, fragte sie, doch ihre Stimme war schwach.
„Ihm geht es gut. Er war lange Zeit hier bei euch, doch durch den Zwischenfall gibt es jede Menge zu tun. Immerzu kommt jemand und fragt um Hilfe an.“
Miras war also in Ordnung. Was war nur geschehen?
Das Bild der Wand aus Nadeln, Ästen und Erde tauchte wieder vor Ellenoras innerem Auge auf. Wer oder Was konnte nur für einen derartigen Energieausbruch verantwortlich sein.
Auch wenn sie nur zu bereit gewesen wäre, es mit auf die Liste der Gräueltaten der Worgen zu setzen, traute sie ihnen eine so große Macht doch nicht zu.
Zum anderen war wohl Lohenscheit auch nicht verschont worden.
Dann hatte die Sache also doch wenigstens etwas Gutes.
Mit diesem Gedanken gestattete Ellenora ihren schweren Augenliedern wieder herab zu sinken, und schlief fast Augenblicklich wieder ein.
Jedoch nicht, bevor sie sich fragte, wie es sein konnte, dass sie einerseits die Erinnerung hatte, auf dem Boden zu liegen, wenn sie nicht alles täuschte sogar eingeklemmt, und andererseits lag sie hier, und Framier hatte sie hergebracht. 
Das Rätsel, wie sie bewusstlos auf ihr Pferd gekommen war, war definitiv zu kompliziert und verwirrend um jetzt darüber nachzudenken. 
Dann war sie auch schon eingeschlafen.


Der Höhlenboden, welcher vom Widerschein der Magma orangerot leuchtete, war an einigen Stellen, mit einer zähen grünen Flüssigkeit überzogen, welche einen Geruch verströmte, der sogar in der Schwefelhaltigen Luft, noch wahrzunehmen war.
Die Flüssigkeit war nicht geringeres als Blut.
Doch war es nicht das Blut des gewaltigen Leviathans, unter dessen Schwanz und Klauen es hervorsickerte, sondern von jenen aberhunderten Goblins, die das Pech hatten, gerade als der Drache sich bewegte an der falschen Stelle zu stehen. 
Die Jahre des ruhigen Schlafs des Drachens, hatten sie unvorsichtig werden lassen, doch in letzter Zeit bewegte er sich wieder häufig.
Der Drache selbst bekam es gar nicht mit, wenn er sie teilweise gleich zu dutzenden zerquetschte. Hörte nicht ihre Schreie, das Knacken ihrer Knochen.
Und hätte er es eher öfter getan, den seltener.
Auch Großdrachen wollen ihren Spaß.
In seinem Traum, durchlebte er wieder und wieder die Schmach seiner Niederlage.
KEINER hatte es mit IHM aufnehmen können. KEINER!
Und dann hatten es diese Emporkömmlinge gewagt, sich gegen IHN zu verbünden.
Ein Bund aus geflügelten WÜRMERN und nackten AFFEN!
Die Wut die bei diesen Gedanken durch seinen Verstand raste, bereitete ihm förmlich körperliche Schmerzen. 
Und brachte wieder einigen dutzenden Goblins den Tod, als er seinen Schwanz hob und mit ihm wütend auf den Boden einschlug. 
Die Wucht seiner Schläge, hinterließen Mulden im Gestein.
Bald wäre es soweit. 
Die Zeit seiner Rache würde kommen.
Er hatte lange gewartet. 
Doch jene Macht, die sich an ihn gewendet hatte, als er schon glaubte am Ende zu sein.
Jene Macht, die ihm Trost spendete, und ihn bestätigte in seinen Ansichten.
Jene Macht, rief ihn. Kündete von besseren Zeiten.
Jene Macht, die weit dort draußen, tief unter der schäumenden See lauerte.
Die auf ihn wartete.
Doch die Zeit des Wartens war fast vorüber.
Bald schon würde er aus diesem Erdloch hervor kriechen.
Bald schon würde er sich wieder auf seinen feurigen Schwingen über Azeroth erheben.
Würde die Lüfte zurückfordern, sein Territorium aus Geburtsrecht.
Und der Schatten, den er beim fliegen auf diese verfluchte Welt werfen würde, wäre gleichbedeutend mit Tod.

Bei diesen Gedanken geschah etwas, dass nicht mehr stattgefunden hatte, seit er seine Versteck bezogen hatte, vor all den Jahren. 
Todesschwinge, einst unter dem Namen Neltharion der Erdwächter bekannt, größter unter den Großdrachen, und erster unter gleichen, breitete seine Schwingen aus.
Sie reichten von einer Seite der Höhle bis zu anderen, und kratzen geräuschvoll über das Gestein. Die ledrige Haut war durchzogen von Adern, die schimmerten wie flüssiges Magma.
Felsen lösten sich und stürzten in die brodelnden Magmaseen. 
Es war ein gewaltiger Anblick. 
Wunderschön, und gleichzeitig schrecklich.
Doch die einzigen Augen, die es hätten sehen können, waren die der Goblins, welche viel zu beschäftigt waren, um ihr Leben zu rennen.

…to be continued

Eure Evi


----------



## Al Fifino (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich lasse eine zugegebenermaßen eher dürftige Kritik da, aber mir ist beim kurzen Überfliegen des Textes Dein Schreibstil aufgefallen. Natürlich hat jeder Autor einen eigenen, keiner gleicht dem anderen bis ins letzte Detail und so weiter, aber... dieses minimalistische Zeugs gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Es macht auf mich den Eindruck, als würdest Du versuchen, mit Ein-Satz-Absätzen den Text fürs Auge in die Länge zu ziehen, abgesehen davon, dass jeder Absatz für sich ein Bruch ist und mir das Lesen nicht eben versüßt, sondern eher das Gegenteil bewirkt.

Um das Ganze mal zu verdeutlichen, ziehe ich diese Textstelle ran:



> Der Text war in ordentlicher, gleichmäßiger Schrift verfasst, was Arled freute, denn der Arzt der ab und an auf ihre Farm kam, hatte eine schreckliche Sauklaue.
> Beim Anblick der Wurst und des Brotes knurrte sein Magen laut auf.
> Er hatte einen Bärenhunger.


Mal abgesehen von umgangssprachlichen Wörtern wie "Sauklaue" und Grammatikfehlern (hinter "Arzt" muss schon ein Komma stehen, wenn Du eins hinter "kam" setzt) fällt mir hier einfach auf, wie achtlos mit der gegebenen Situation umgegangen wird. Das Ganze hat diesen Schlag-auf-Schlag-Charakter, der keinerlei Zeit für die vielen kleinen Dinge dazwischen lässt. Abgesehen davon, dass bei einem knurrenden Magen der Hunger eigentlich nicht noch einmal erwähnt werden müsste, oder zumindest im gleichen Satz erwähnt werden sollte. Dadurch will sich zumindest für mich keinerlei Verbundenheit mit der Welt, die mir die Geschichte vermitteln will, aufbauen. Sie ist schlichtweg lieblos leer und teilweise auch zu detailarm dafür.

Aber bitte nicht vergessen: Dies ist nur eine Kritik, die ich nach dem Überfliegen des letzten "Kapitels" geschrieben habe. Gut möglich, dass es an anderen Stellen bei weitem besser gemacht wurde. Wenn ich später Zeit finde, schreibe ich mal etwas ausführlicher meine Meinung hier rein, nachdem ich ein wenig in der Geschichte hin und her gesprungen bin.

Greets


----------



## Winipek (11. Oktober 2009)

Ok, grammatikalisch bedenklich. Auch ich, tu mich schwer mit einigen Sätzen ...


> Und hätte er es eher öfter getan, den seltener.


...aber dennoch liebenswert und eine wahre Fülle an Details! 
Gerad Sätze, wie


> Beim Anblick der Wurst und des Brotes knurrte sein Magen laut auf.
> Er hatte einen Bärenhunger.


finde ich persönlich als ausgesprochen bildhaft und machen die Geschichte für "mich" erst interessant. Aber wie schon erwähnt bevorzugt ein Jeder nicht das Gleiche.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al Fifino (12. Oktober 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Ok, grammatikalisch bedenklich. Auch ich, tu mich schwer mit einigen Sätzen ...


Das würde ich gar nicht mal behaupten. Es war einfach ein Fehler, der mir gerade aufgefallen war. "Bedenklich" wird es erst, wenn ich keinen Sinngehalt mehr aus dem Satz ziehen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Winipek schrieb:


> ...aber dennoch liebenswert und eine wahre Fülle an Details!
> Gerad Sätze, wie
> 
> [...]
> ...


Tja, hier widerspreche ich... wie gesagt, Schlag-auf-Schlag-Charakter. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass das Geschehen oftmals ziemlich unpersönlich geschildert wird, eben aus der Sicht eines dritten Beobachters und nicht aus der Sicht des / der Protagonisten. Außerdem ist mir gerade noch etwas aufgefallen, das sich wie ein roter Faden zumindest durch das letzte Kapitel zieht:



> Er hielt es für durchaus möglich, [...]
> Er hatte einen Bärenhunger. [...]
> Er setzte sich aufs Bett und vertilgte die gesamte Portion in Rekordzeit. [...]
> Er packte den Deckel, und drehte den kleinen Korken vorsichtig heraus. [...]
> ...


Vor allem bei dieser Ein-Satz-Absatz-Schreibweise fällt auf, wie oft Du mit "Er..." anfängst. Lässt ziemlich wenig Innovatives zurück, wenn Du verstehst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greets


----------



## Evilslyn (12. Oktober 2009)

Huhu, also als erstes muss ich dir mal recht geben. Jeder bevorzugt eine andere Art von Schreibstil.
Allerdings finde ich es schade, das du Kritiken abgibst, und nicht die Geschichte liest, sondern sie ersten Überfliegst, und zweites, nur bestimmte Kapitel heraus pickst.
Wenn du wüsstest, wie Arled dort hin kam, wo er war, würdest du sicher auch besser die Art des Geschriebenen verstehen.
Die Gramatik, nunja, da hast du vollkommen recht. Das liegt aber nicht daran, dass dies die fertige Fassung der Story ist, sondern daran, das ich hier die Geschichte veröffentliche, wie ich sie an einem Stück herunterschreibe. Also sozusagen das Manuskript.
Sollte ich die Geschichte zu einem Abschluss bringen, werde ich sie überarbeiten, von einem Lektor lesen, und dann für mich, Freunde, und sonstige Interessenten binden lassen.
Ich erhebe also keinerlei Anspruch darauf, hier eine Schreibfehlerfreie, gramatikalisch Korekte, oder für die Geschichte finale Version zu veröffentlichen.

Ich denke für viele zieht sich auch ein Reiz daraus, zu sehen wie eine Geschichte entsteht, wie sie sich formt, und schließlich in eine finale Fassung gebracht wird.
Wem dies nicht zusagt, dem steht es natürlich frei eine andere Geschichte zu lesen.

MfG
eure Evi

PS: hoffe ich finde Zeit heute wieder ein neues Kapitel zu schreiben.

@Winni: Ja die Textstelle ist mir aufgefallen und ein eindeutig zu überarbeitender Teil.
Der Satz ist einfach kaputt. Hätte heißen sollen "Und wenn, er hätte es eher häufiger getan, den seltener.
Auch Großdrachen wollen ihren Spaß.


----------



## Evilslyn (12. Oktober 2009)

Als Arled erwachte, stand die Sonne bereits am Himmel, und tauchte das Zimmer in warmes Licht. Er war noch immer komplett bekleidet, und lag auf der Decke, statt darunter. Sein Kopf fühlte sich an, als hätte man ihn mit Watte vollgestopft. Was war nur geschehen?
Sein Blick fiel neben das Bett, wo er den kleinen Flakon entdeckte, der noch immer unverkorkt, auf dem Teppich lag. 
Was hatte Hespa ihm da nur zu trinken gegeben?
Die Erinnerung an den kleinen Kellerraum, und die Vorgänge derer er darin gewahr worden war, traten ihm wieder vor Augen. Ein Untoter, in Gilneas.  Das konnte nicht sein. Auch wenn Arled von einem Hof kam, auf den nicht viele Informationen durchdrangen, so war er sich doch sicher, von einer Geißelinvasion hätte er sicher gehört. Aber es war ja keine Invasion. Es war einer. Und das beunruhigte ihn umso mehr. Dieser, dieses etwas, lebte in einem Haus. Nicht in einer Höhle, oder in einer Gruft, wo er sich zwischen echten Leichen hätte verbergen können. Nein, dieser Untote musste einfach Kontakt zu  lebenden Menschen pflegen, sonst hätte er sicher nicht so ein Labor in seinem Keller errichten können, wie Arled es gesehen hatte. Und wenn er Kontakt pflegte mit Menschen, was waren das nur für Menschen?
Wo war er hier nur hingeraten. Er würde der Sache auf den Grund gehen müssen, irgendetwas stimmte ganz und gar nicht mit diesem verschlafenen Örtchen.
Kurz nachdem er sich angezogen hatte, klopfte es zaghaft an der Tür, und Merrith erkundigte sich ob sie eintreten dürfe. Sie wirkte gestresst. Hespa hatte sie wohl bereits mit etlichen Aufgaben  bedacht, wovon ihn zu wecken, eine der leichtesten war. Als er auf ihren Ruf mit einem kurzen „Herein.“, antwortete, schob sie die Tür einen Spalt auf, streckte ihren Kopf hindurch und beäugte ihn. Als sie bemerkte, dass er bereits bekleidet war, drückte ihr Mund leichten Unmut aus, sie hatte sich offenbar mehr erhofft.
Arled grinste. Er war noch nicht oft auf Mädchen getroffen, und schon gar nicht  auf solche die ein augenscheinliches Interesse daran zeigten ihn ohne Hemd zu betrachten.
Das war einer der Nachteile auf einer entlegenen Farm zu leben.
Merrith betrat den Raum und hatte ein Tablett mit Brot, Wurst und Käse bei sich, an dem Arled sich zu bedienen begann, noch bevor sie es abstellte. Sein Hunger war von der kleinen Mahlzeit am Vorabend nur kurz gestillt worden, und nun mit aller Macht zurück gekehrt.
Merrith verlies das Zimmer direkt wieder, da sie noch Dinge zu erledigen habe, teilte ihm jedoch mit, das Hespa ihn wieder im Kaminzimmer erwarte. Arled stöhnte beim Gedanken an ein weiteres Verhör innerlich auf, doch zu Merrith meinte er nur, er würde sich gleich nach dem Essen zu ihr begeben.

Das Gespräch verlief diesmal besser als erhofft. Arled hatte vermutet, erneut diesem nicht enden wollenden Strom von Fragen ausgeliefert zu sein, auf die er selbst keine rechte Antwort wusste. Doch Hespa fragte ihn nur ob er gut geschlafen habe, und stellte ihm dann zwei Männer vor, die ihm bei der Suche nach Flugur helfen sollten.
Der eine hieß Ragi, war von kleiner Statur, doch wirkte drahtig. Seine Augen wirkten wach, und zeugten von einem regen Verstand. Dies, und die Dolche an seinem Gürtel, ließen Arled vermuten, dass er sich im Kampf mehr auf sein Geschick und seine Reflexe verließ, denn auf seine Kraft.
Ganz im Gegensatz zu Hun, seinem Begleiter. Er war in etwa so beweglich wie ein Hackklotz, aber wohl auch ebenso standhaft. Er überragte Arled um beinahe zwei Köpfe, und sein Kreuz war breit genug, das Arled sich ohne Probleme hinter ihm hätte verbergen können.
Sein Gesicht war von einer Narbe geprägt, die unter seinem rechten Auge verlief. Es musste eine üble Verletzung gewesen sein, die diese Narbe zurückgelassen hatte, denn obwohl er einen ungepflegten Bart trug, wuchsen auf seiner Narbe keine Haare. Sein Haupthaar, trug er als dicken Zopf auf seinem Rücken. Er wirkte wie ein Riese auf Arled. Eine Waffe trug er nicht bei sich. 
Als sie aus dem Haus traten, wo bereits ein Knecht, mit drei Pferden wartete, stellte sich auch heraus warum Hun keine Waffe bei sich trug. An der Seite seines Pferdes, welches die beiden welche für Ragi und Arled bereit standen fast wie Ponys wirken ließ, hing die gewaltigste Axt die Arled je zu Gesicht bekommen hatte. Etliche Runen überzogen die enormen Axtblätter.
„Ist kaum von dem Ding zu trennen, Zwergenarbeit.“, kommentierte Ragi, mit einem verdrehen seiner Augen. „Wenn er damit besser durch die Türen passen würde, hätte er sie sogar mit hinein genommen, meistens tut er das sogar, doch Hespa hat es ihm verboten.“
Arled stellte sich vor wie Hespa vor diesem Riesen stand und ihn zurechtwies, und obwohl er sie erst so kurz kannte, es bereitete ihm keinerlei Probleme.

Während sie durch die umliegenden Wälder ritten stellte sich Ragi als hervorragender Gesprächspartner heraus, während Hun die meiste Zeit nur stumm dahin ritt. Ab und an, grunzte er über Ragis Kommentare, oder nickte nur wenn dieser ihn etwas fragte.
An Arled direkt richtete er nie das Wort. 
Arled gab den Weg an, und so ritten sie zuerst an den Fluss, an dem er und Flugur kampiert hatten, ehe die Erdwelle auf sie zugerast war. Er ging davon aus, von dort am besten rekapitulieren zu können, wo entlang sie gekommen waren. Doch das war leichter gesagt als getan.
Die Erdwelle hatte so viel Schutt und Schlamm vor sich hergeschoben, dass der Flusslauf nicht mehr derselbe war. Zwar war der Fluss noch immer vorhanden, hatte sich allerdings ein neues Bett gesucht, und so lag ihre Feuerstelle nun nicht mehr an einem Fluss, sondern neben einer braunen matschigen Kuhle. Doch von Flugur fehlte jede Spur.
Sie schlugen von dort den Weg ein, auf dem sie Richtung Dämmerungszuflucht gelaufen waren doch auch hier fehlte jede Spur. 
Sie umrundeten das Örtchen, nichts.
Als die Sonne begann langsam dem Horizont entgegen zu sinken, sprach unvermittelt Hun mit tiefer dröhnender Stimme, und Arled wäre um ein Haar vor Schreck von seinem Pferd gefallen.
„Es wird Zeit. Hespa hat uns angewiesen rechtzeitig zurück zu kommen. Wir müssen unsere Suche für heute abbrechen.“
„Ja, ja mein Dickerchen ganz ruhig. Ich hab es nicht vergessen. Wir kommen schon rechtzeitig.“, entgegnete Ragi mit einem Schmunzeln in der Stimme. An Arled gewand fuhr er fort. „Wenn es um Hespas Wünsche geht, duldet er keinen Aufschub. Aber er hat schon recht, sie hat uns angewiesen du sollest vor Dämmerung zurück sein, du brauchst noch Schlaf meinte sie.“
„Ich bin gar nicht erschöpft, wir können gerne noch ein wenig weiter suchen.“, erwiderte Arled. Keine Gute Idee.
Hun drehte den Kopf zu ihm, und seine Augen schienen Arled durchbohren zu wollen.
„Sie sagte wir sollen zurück kommen. Entweder du kommst jetzt mit, oder ich bringe dich.“, seine Stimme stellte klar, dass diese Drohung Wortwörtlich zu verstehen war und er bei weiteren Widerworten unangenehme Konsequenzen zu fürchten hätte. 
„Keine Angst mein Großer. Ich bin mir sicher Arled wird gerne zurück reiten, er wollte nur sagen das er nicht müde ist.“, beschwichtigte Ragi die Situation.
Hun schnaubte, wendete seinen Blick aber erst wieder nach Vorn, als Arled sein Pferd mit einem Zug an den Zügeln in Richtung Dorf lenkte.

Sie kehrten zurück und Hespa erwartete sie bereits. Als sie berichteten keine Spur von Flugur gefunden zu haben, schien sie dies aufrichtig zu bedauern. Sie versicherte Arled, das Ragi und Hun natürlich auch in den kommenden Tagen bei der Suche behilflich seien würden, und schickte ihn dann auf sein Zimmer. Essen und seinen Heiltrank habe sie dort bereits bereit gestellt. Arled sparte es sich, erneut darauf zu verweisen noch nicht müde zu sein, wünschte den anderen Gute Nacht, bedankte sich bei Hun und Ragi für ihre Hilfe und begab sich in sein Zimmer.

Dort angekommen stellte er sich ans Fenster und blickte hinaus auf Dämmerungszuflucht.
Nebel lag über den Dächern, und verlieh der Szenerie eine unheimlichen Atmosphäre.
Irgendwo unter einem dieser Dächer ging gerade ein Untoter seinen schändlichen Taten nach. Und wer weis was sonst noch in diesem Ort vor sich ging. Arled schauderte. Zum ersten Mal wünschte sich auch der menschliche Teil von ihm eine Vollmondnacht herbei.
In seiner Worgenform wäre vieles leichter gewesen. Sein Geruchsinn hätte ihm eine ganz andere Sicht auf die Stadt ermöglicht. Und sein Worgenkörper wäre auch nicht so verletzlich gewesen, stärker schneller. Aber die nächste Vollmondnacht lag noch in weiter ferne.
Er fragte sich wo Flugur nur abgeblieben war. Er hoffte inständig, dass er nicht ernstlich verletzt oder gar getötet worden war an jenem Tag. Doch dann hätte man ihn ja mit ihm finden müssen, was offenbar nicht der Fall war. 
Wahrscheinlich so nahm er an, hatte Flugur sich zurück gezogen, da er nicht wusste was von dem Ort zu erwarten war. Doch warum war er dann nicht wiedergekommen, um ihn zu finden. Womöglich glaubte er ebenfalls an Arleds tot.
Arled wendete sich vom Fenster ab und ging zum Bett. Sein Abendmahl stand wie von Hespa angekündigt daneben. Ein Henkel Trauben, ein Kanten Brot, ein Stück Käse, und daneben wieder ein Flakon mit der grünlichen Flüssigkeit.
Arled aß, alles auf und griff dann nach dem Flakon. Er drehte ihn unschlüssig in seinen Händen. Die Geschmackserinnerung lies sich die Haut in seinem Mund zusammen ziehen.
Medizinische Wirkung hin oder her, war Arled klar, dass der Schlaf, welcher ihn so plötzlich übermannt hatte, nur von dem Getränk herrühren konnte. Und Schlaf konnte er in dieser Nacht gar nicht gebrachen. Er hatte noch etwas vor. 
Er öffnete den Flakon, befeuchtete seine Fingerspitzen mit der Flüssigkeit und rieb sie sich auf die Lippen. Dann öffnete er das Fenster und kippte den Rest auf die Dachschindeln. grünlicher Dampf stieg von der Flüssigkeit auf, während sie in Richtung Dachkannel floss.

Dann legte sich Arled ins Bett, ohne sich auszuziehen und tat als ob er schlief.
Die Sonne versank und tauchte das Zimmer in Dunkelheit. Alles war ruhig, und Arled begann sich zu fragen ob er vielleicht doch paranoid war. Vielleicht war es ja doch nur die Erschöpfung gewesen die ihn am Vorabend übermannt hatte. Da hörte er plötzlich Schritte auf dem Flur. Sie waren seltsam gedämpft und begleitet von einem merkwürdigen klicken.
Arled mühte sich seinen Atem langsam und gleichmäßig gehen zu lassen. Gab sich Mühe seinen Herzschlag ruhig zu halten.
Die Türklinke wurde langsam herunter gedrückt, er hörte es mehr als er es in dem dunklen Zimmer sehen konnte, und die Tür wurde behutsam geöffnet. Ein Lichtstrahl fiel vom Flur in den Raum. Durch minimal geöffnete Lieder harrte Arled dessen was nun passieren würde.
Ein Kerze auf einem silbernen Kerzenhalter erschien, doch was Arleds Aufmerksamkeit mehr fesselte als die Kerze selbst, war die haarige Pranke, in der sie gehalten wurde. 


… to be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Evilslyn (13. Oktober 2009)

Arled hätte schreien können.
Das durfte doch alles nicht wahr sein. Erst der Untote, und nun auch noch dass!? Es war keine Vollmondnacht, dessen war er sich sicher, denn wäre es so gewesen, hätte er längst in seiner Worgenform die Gegend um Dämmerungszuflucht nach seinem Vater abgesucht.
Und doch, was da ist Zimmer kam, war eine Worg. Eine Worgin um genau zu sein.
Den Kleidern nach zu Urteilen, war es Merrith. 
Merrith?! Eine Worgin?
Arleds Verstand kreiste. Konnte es nicht verstehen. Wie konnte all das sein.
Was ihn noch zusätzlich verwirrte, war die Art und Weise „wie“ sie den Raum betrat. 
Sie schien ruhig, zurückhaltend, ebenso wie er sie in ihrer menschlichen Form kennen gelernt hatte.
Es sah beinahe lustig aus, wie diese große Worgin auf Zehenspitzen ins Zimmer schlich, in Hausmädchendress, mit weißer Schürze. Offenbar bemühte sie sich, ihn auf keinen Fall zu wecken. Vorsichtig die Kerze balancierend, kam sie näher.
Arled brachte all seine Selbstbeherrschung auf um seinen Atem und Herzschlag gleichmäßig zu halten. Merrith blieb neben seinem Bett stehen und blickte auf ihn herab. Arled schloss seine Augen komplett, zu groß war die Gefahr, dass sie Aufgrund ihrer geschärften Sinne seine Scharade durchschaue. Aber er spürte ihren Blick auf sich.
Unvermittelt berührte ihn etwas oberhalb der Schläfe und um ein Haar hätte er aufgeschrien.
Doch er schaffte es sich zu beherrschen. 
Die Berührung war sanft, fast  zärtlich, ganz anders als er es erwartet hatte. Langsam glitt sie mit einer Ihrer Klauen durch sein Haar. Strich es ihm hinters Ohr. 
Was ging hier nur vor?
„Armer Mensch. Ich wünschte ich könnte dir das alles ersparen.“ Ihre Stimmbänder durch die Verwandlung verändert, gaben ihrer Stimme einen rauchigen Klang, doch lag Mitgefühl in ihren Worten. „Aber Hespa sagt wir brauchen dich. Kind von Sonne und Mond nennt sie dich.“ Arled begann sich zu fragen ob sie sein Schauspiel längst durchschaut hatte, und mit ihm sprach, statt nur auf ihn ein. Schritte auf dem Gang, kündeten in diesem Moment die Ankunft einer weiteren Person an. Merrith Hand zuckte von ihm weg.
Hespas Stimme erklang von der Tür her: „Merrith! Merrith, mach dass du da raus kommst. Ich habe dir gesagt du sollst seine Hände von ihm lassen. Wir müssen in einer Stunde in der Kirche sein, die Versammlung beginnt bald. Und du weist das ich noch bei Knacker vorbei muss.“ Arleds Verstand sprühte Funken. Hespas Stimme, ließ keine Zweifel zu, auch sie wies die klassischen Worgencharakteristika auf. 
Aber auch mit ihrer Worgenstimme, schaffte es Hespa so zu klingen, dass klar wurde, Widerworte würden nicht geduldet.
„Ja Ehrwürdige. Ich wollte nur prüfen ob er seine Medizin auch getrunken hat. Ich komme sofort.“, mit diesen Worten eilte sie auf die Tür zu. 
Arled öffnete sein Auge wieder einen Spalt und schaute ihr nach. 
Er verstand gar nichts mehr.

Nachdem sich die Tür hinter Merrith leise knarrend geschlossen hatte, lag er noch einige Minuten regungslos da, und horchte bis die Schritte auf dem Flur verklungen waren. 
Dann schwang er sich aus dem Bett und eilte ans Fenster. 
Sein erster Blick galt dem Mond, doch wie erwartet hatte dieser gerade einmal zur Hälfte sichtbar. Wie konnte es dann sein, dass hier Worgen in Dämmerungszuflucht Worgen herumstreiften. Arled schaute nach Unten, wo nach kurzer Zeit Merrith und Hespa erschienen. Arled bemerkte das Merrith ihre Dienstkleidung gegen ein Kleid getauscht hatte. 
Ein Worgin die Situationsbezogen die Kleidung wechselte?
Auf der Straße vor dem Haus wurden die Beiden bereits erwartet. Von zwei weiteren Worgen.
Arled erkannte Ragi und Hun auf den ersten Blick. Ragi, auch für einen Worg nicht besonders groß, wirkte mit seinem schmalen Kopf und den zuckenden Ohren noch verschlagener denn als Mensch. Hun, als Mensch schon ein Riese, war der mit Abstand größte Worg, den Arled bisher zu Gesicht bekommen hatte.
Arled fragte sich wie viele Worgen es wohl noch in Dämmerungszuflucht gab. Er stand neben dem Fenster, so dass er von der Strasse nicht zu sehen war, und beobachtete.
Hespa richtete einige Worte an Ragi und Hun, und rauschte dann mit wehendem Rock davon. Merrith und die Beiden folgten ihr. 
Als sie um eine Häuserecke verschwunden waren, lehnte sich Arled mit dem Rücken an die Wand neben dem Fenster und schnaufte tief durch. Als er und Flugur hier her gekommen waren, hatten sie ja keine Ahnung gehabt, auf was sie hier stoßen würden, aber damit, hatte wohl keiner von ihnen gerechnet. Arled hoffte, dass es Flugur gut ging, wo immer er auch gerade sein würde.
Vier Worgen, in einer Stadt. Die ein für Worgen mehr als seltsames Verhalten an den Tag legten. Und sie bewegten sich frei durch die Stadt. Arled hielt das für mehr als gewagt. Wenn nicht alle Bewohner mit dem gleichen Schlaftrunk wie er abgespeist wurden, bestand jederzeit die Gefahr einer Entdeckung. Arled bezweifelte, dass die Menschen Dämmerungszufluchts sich so von allen anderen Menschen unterschieden, das sie beim Anblick von vier durch die Straßen ziehenden Worgen, nicht in blanke Hysterie ausbrechen würden.
Arled beschloss ihnen zu folgen. Sie schienen zu einem Treffen unterwegs zu sein, und Arled würde nachsehen mit wem.

Arled öffnete vorsichtig die Tür und schlich die Gänge entlang. Das Haus lag völlig ruhig. Jedes Knarren der Dielen unter seinen Füßen, ließ ihn in der Bewegung innehalten und angespannt in die Stille horchen, doch nichts regte sich.
Auch als er auf die Straße hinaus trat, war keine Menschenseele zu sehen. Die Fenster lagen alle in Dunkelheit. Vielleicht hatten sie wirklich einen Weg gefunden, allen das Schlafmittel einzuflößen, überlegt Arled. Sein Herz schien, in der Stille der Nacht, direkt zwischen seinen Ohren zu schlagen. So lautlos wie möglich bewegte er sich durch die nächtlichen Gassen, immer damit rechnend, hinter der nächsten Häuserecke einem Worgen in die Arme zu laufen.
Doch es geschah nicht. Alles war still, nichts regte sich. 
Bald erreichte er eine Gasse, von der aus er zur Kirche blicken konnte. 
Das Erscheinungsbild der Kirche stand in krassem Widerspruch zum Rest des Dorfes.
Das Kirchenschiff war hell erleuchtet. Stimmen drangen durch die Buntglasscheiben. Teils gesprochene, teils gesungene Worte. War es denn möglich, dass ein Gottesdienst darin abgehalten wurde? Bei Nacht? 
Er duckte sich im Schatten der Gasse und beobachtet. Es waren keine Personen zu sehen.
Er würde hinüber schleichen müssen, um entweder durch eines der Fenster zu blicken, oder…
In diesem Moment spürte er, wie sich ihm eine klauenbewehrte Pranke auf die Schulter legte.

…to be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Al Fifino (13. Oktober 2009)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> Huhu, also als erstes muss ich dir mal recht geben. Jeder bevorzugt eine andere Art von Schreibstil.
> Allerdings finde ich es schade, das du Kritiken abgibst, und nicht die Geschichte liest, sondern sie ersten Überfliegst, und zweites, nur bestimmte Kapitel heraus pickst.


Ähm... ja. Wie soll ich eine Kritik geben, wenn ich das nicht anhand von für den Rest des Textes beispielhaften Stellen mache? Logischerweise muss ich mich auf eine Textstelle, ein Kapitel, eine Seite konzentrieren. Allerdings kann ich nicht sagen, dass sich vom Anfang bis zum derzeitigen Ende deiner Geschichte viel verändert hat, was den Schreibstil angeht, insofern steht das eine bewertete Kapitel stellvertretend für alles, was davor war und danach noch kommt.



Evilslyn schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest, wie Arled dort hin kam, wo er war, würdest du sicher auch besser die Art des Geschriebenen verstehen.


Dann erleuchte mich doch einfach. Ich wüsste nicht, wo ich anfangen bzw. aufhören müsste zu lesen, und um alles lesen zu können, fehlt mir derzeit einfach die Zeit - aber womöglich kann ja schon eine kurze Zusammenfassung Licht ins Dunkel bringen?



Evilslyn schrieb:


> Die Gramatik, nunja, da hast du vollkommen recht. Das liegt aber nicht daran, dass dies die fertige Fassung der Story ist, sondern daran, das ich hier die Geschichte veröffentliche, wie ich sie an einem Stück herunterschreibe. Also sozusagen das Manuskript.
> Sollte ich die Geschichte zu einem Abschluss bringen, werde ich sie überarbeiten, von einem Lektor lesen, und dann für mich, Freunde, und sonstige Interessenten binden lassen.
> Ich erhebe also keinerlei Anspruch darauf, hier eine Schreibfehlerfreie, gramatikalisch Korekte, oder für die Geschichte finale Version zu veröffentlichen.


Na ja, das erwartet sicherlich auch niemand. Aber einige Fehler sind einfach Leichtsinnsfehler, unnötige noch dazu. Mit Programmen wie Windows Word oder Open Office sollten diese Fehler ohne Probleme auszumerzen sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Evilslyn schrieb:


> Ich denke für viele zieht sich auch ein Reiz daraus, zu sehen wie eine Geschichte entsteht, wie sie sich formt, und schließlich in eine finale Fassung gebracht wird.
> Wem dies nicht zusagt, dem steht es natürlich frei eine andere Geschichte zu lesen.


Wann bringst Du sie dann in die finale Fassung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also gut, ich bringe noch mal auf den Punkt, was ich nicht so toll finde:

Beschreibungen fehlen. Nicht unbedingt jene von der Umgebung, aber Charakterdetails und vor allem bei den Aktionen der Charaktere. Bei Dir wird derzeit geschaut, geguckt, gezeigt, gekniet. Niemals wird vorsichtig geschaut, neugierig geguckt, verbittert gezeigt, ächzend gekniet. Das sind diese kleinen Beschreibungen, die nicht sonderlich auffallen, im Gesamtbild aber einen wunderschönen Gesamtkontext liefern und die ganze Geschichte unheimlich unterstreichen. (Und ich möchte hinzufügen, dass ich beim Lesen verschiedener Kapitel auch an anderen Stellen nichts gefunden habe.)

Desweiteren solltest Du vielleicht darauf achten, nicht jeden dritten Satz mit "Er tut etwas" zu beginnen. Ein wenig Abwechslung sollte irgendwie miteingebracht werden - die kommt alleine schon dann, wenn die oben genannten Beschreibungen mit eingebaut werden, aber wie gesagt: ein wenig darauf achten kann ja nicht schaden.

Wenn ich mal Zeit finde, was in nächster Zeit wohl leider nicht der Fall sein wird, lese ich mir mal die gesamte Geschichte des Inhalts halber durch und gebe dazu auch noch eine Kritik ab. Vorerst belassen wir es aber mal bei der Form.

Greets


----------



## Winipek (13. Oktober 2009)

Al schrieb:


> Dann erleuchte mich doch einfach. Ich wüsste nicht, wo ich anfangen bzw. aufhören müsste zu lesen, *und um alles lesen zu können, fehlt mir derzeit einfach die Zeit* - aber womöglich kann ja schon eine kurze Zusammenfassung Licht ins Dunkel bringen?



ähmm... sorry- wie willst Du einer Kritik gerecht werden , wenn Du Dir nur ein Kapitel,Absatz, was auch immer raussuchst ...
Und ich denke, wenn Du dir die Mühe /Zeit nimmst etwas zu bewerten, dann nimm Dir bitte auch die Zeit es durchzulesen.
Meine bescheidene Meinung...

Tante Edit sagt:
Damit wollte ich natürlich nicht behaupten Al Fifino wäre inkompetent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (13. Oktober 2009)

Al hat da schon Recht. Ein Kapitel reicht. Und wenn ich daran denke, dass er mit dem letzten
Kapitel das "beste" gewählt hat, da unser(e) Autor(in) da die meiste Übung hatte.

Ich beneide Leute die schreiben können... und schreiben... und noch mehr schreiben.

Ich kann´s nicht. Ich muss mich fast dazu zwingen. Nur manchmal, da bekomme ich einen
echten Schreibrausch für ein paar Stunden, dann muss ich schlafen (lol).

Ich hab´ Morgen Schule, da werd ich weiterschreiben. Damn, ich hoffe ich versaue es nicht wie
das letzte Kapitel.

Ansonsten gefällt mir die Wendung der Geschichte.

MfG, S"c"hadoweye


----------



## Evilslyn (14. Oktober 2009)

Für einen Moment glaubte Arled, sein Herz würde stehen bleiben. Dann fuhr er jedoch herum und blickte in Augen, die goldgelb unter dichten Brauen hervor schimmerten. Arled wurde schmerzlich bewusst, dass er noch nie als Mensch, Auge in Auge mit einem Worgen gestanden hatte. Der Anblick, über den er, wenn er selbst Worg war, nicht einmal nachdachte, jagte ihm als Mensch, ein schreckliche Angst ein. Der stechende Blick, das halb geöffnete Maul in dem gewaltige Hauer blitzten, die Pranken welche in Fingerlangen Krallen endeten. Arleds Verstand arbeitet auf Hochtouren, all diese Informationen zu verarbeiten. Dummerweise schien er da durch überfordert, seine Beine zur Flucht zu bewegen.
Aber er musste einen Weg finden zu entkommen, musste&#8230;
Hinter dem Worgen direkt vor sich, konnte Arled einen Weiteren Ausmachen, er war geliefert.
&#8222;Na wen haben wir denn da? Solltest du nicht am Schlafen sein?&#8220;, Arled war von der Ruhe in des Worgen Stimme mehr als überrascht. Er hatte damit gerechnet zerteilt und gefressen zu werden, und nicht getadelt. Doch nun war nicht die Zeit über so etwas nachzudenken. Er hatte eine Chance, und die galt es zu nutzen.
Er holte aus und trat mit aller Kraft die er aufbringen konnte gegen das haarige Schienbein des Worgen. Seine Zehen wurden schmerzhaft zusammen gestaucht, doch auch bei dem Worgen zeigte der Tritt Wirkung. Überrascht wich er ein Stück zurück, wenngleich auch mehr vor Überraschung denn vor Schmerz. Arled wusste aus eigener Erfahrung nur zu gut, wie weit das Schmerzempfinden als Worg nachließ. Arled fuhr herum und rannte. Er stob aus der Gasse, und rannte geradewegs auf die Kirche zu. Erst nach etlichen Metern wurde ihm bewusst wie ungünstig dieses Ziel doch war, und schwenkte zur Seite. In seinem Kopf bildete sich das Bild eines Hasen, der Haken schlagend versuchte dem Fuchs zu entkommen. Nur lag seine Geschwindigkeit weit ab von der des Hasen, und sein Fuchs war rund sieben Fuß groß.
Mitten im Lauf schob sich etwas neben ihn. Er schaute nach rechts und erblicke einen der Worgen, welcher ohne Zeichen der Anstrengung neben ihm herlief. Arled scherte nach Links aus, hielt auf das Dunkel der Gassen zu. Er wusste selbst am besten, dass eine Flucht in die Dunkelheit ihn vor den Worgen keinesfalls retten würde. Selbst abseits der Tatsache, dass die Worgen im Dunkel fast genauso gut sahen wie am Tag, hätten sie ihm auch mit verbundenen Augen jederzeit mithilfe ihres Geruchsinns folgen können. Dennoch, er rannte, musste es schaffen. Wollte nicht hier enden. Da trat aus dem dunkel der Gasse eine weitere Gestallt hervor. Fell überzog ihren muskulösen Körper und ein Wolfskopf krönte den gedrungenen Hals. Arleds Widerstand brach. Es war Zwecklos, er war unterlegen. Würde sich in sein Schicksal fügen müssen. Er fiel auf die Knie, lies seinen Kopf nach vorne baumeln, und lachte vor sich hin. Es hörte sich sogar in seinen Ohren ein wenig nach Irrsinn an.
&#8222;Du hast nicht wirklich daran geklaubt uns mit dieser erbärmlichen Vorstellung abzuhängen?&#8220;, sagte einer der beiden  Worgen, und klang belustig, als er seine Pranke unter Arleds Achsel einhakte und ihn auf die Füße zog. 
Arled antwortete nicht. Seine Gedanken waren bei Flugur und Maiiden. Was sie wohl machten? Ob Flugur zurück gekehrt war? Ob er Hilfe organisierte? Ob er ihn vielleicht auch für Tot hielt, und er und Maiiden gerade versuchten mit ihrer Trauer fertig zu werden?
Er hoffte, dass wenn Flugur schon nicht mehr in der Nähe war, dann doch ersteres der Fall sein würde. Doch wie es im Moment erschien, hatte ihre Trauer ja lediglich ein paar Tage zu früh begonnen. Er fand es äußerst unwahrscheinlich diese Nacht heil zu überstehen.

&#8222;Was ist den mit dem los? Total weggetreten. War wohl zu viel für ihn.&#8220;, stellte einer seiner Träger lachend fest. Träger, da seine Beine ihm komplett den Dienst versagten. Er hing zwischen den Beiden und wurde nur von deren starken Armen aufrecht gehalten. Seine Fußspitzen schleiften über den Boden, während sie auf die Kirche zu gingen.
Das Gebäude wirkte auf Arled nicht im Mindesten so wie er eine Kirche bisher wahrgenommen hatte. Keine Gedanken ans Licht stiegen in ihm auf, an Aufrichtigkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft. Nein, der Anblick des Baus, der vom spärlichen Mondlicht beschienen wurde, trieb Nadeln der Angst in sein Herz. Was mochte ihn ihm Innern erwarten. Würden eventuell Dämonen und Hexen darin herumspringen. Ihren dunklen Ritualen nachhängen, und Opfer darbringen. War es vielleicht gar kein von Fackeln und Kerzen herrührendes Licht das durch die Fenster fiel, sondern der Widerschein der Hölle, welcher aus einem großen Höllenschlund in der Kirchenmitte hervor schien? Schreckliche Visionen rasten durch seinen Verstand. Er begann zu wimmern, zu betteln wie mögen ihn loslassen. Er würde niemandem etwas sagen. Würde zurück ins Bett gehen und schlafen. Doch vergebens. Die Worgen gingen gar nicht auf ihn ein. Liefen unaufhaltsam auf die Kirchenpforte zu, die nun turmhoch vor ihnen aufzuragen schien. Dann packte einer der Worgen die Türklinke und gab ihm einen Stoß. Die Tür schwang auf, und Licht strömte aus dem Innern, welches Arled blendete, begleitet von Stimmengewirr. Erst als er merke wie seine Füße über die Schwelle gezogen wurden, gewöhnten sich seine Augen an die Lichtveränderungen.  Blinzelnd blickte er sich um. Das Kirchenschiff, unterschied sich nicht sonderlich von jenen die er bisher zu Gesicht bekommen hatte. Das waren allerdings auch noch nicht viele gewesen. Hier und da war eine Abbildung eines Paladins oder Priesters, die er noch nicht gesehen hatte, doch das war nicht weiter ungewöhnlich. Meist verehrten die jeweiligen Kirchen, Priester und Paladine welche aus der näheren Umgebung des Dorfes hervor gegangen waren, und natürlich das Licht selbst.
Symbolisch für das Licht, brannte auch hier eine riesige aus Glas gefertigte Öllampe welche über dem Altar von der Decke hing. Sie Halteseile, waren über und über mit Edelsteinen besetzt in denen der Schein der Flamme tausendfach bebrochen wurde. 
Doch Arled hatte kaum Augen für das sich daraus ergebende Farbenspiel. Sein Blick glitt über die ihn anstarrende Menge, während er von seinen beiden Häschern den Mittelgang entlang gezogen wurde. Hunderte Augen ruhten auf ihm. Jeder Platz war besetzt. Das gesamte Dorf schien anwesend, und alle blickten ihn an. Von überall lagen neugierige Blicke auf ihm.
Neugierige Blicke, aus goldgelben Augen.
Auf den Bänken dicht an dicht, saßen Worgen.


...to be continued

MfG
eure Evi


----------



## Estler (15. Oktober 2009)

machs doch nicht so spannend ....^^


----------



## Evilslyn (15. Oktober 2009)

Arled konnte seinen Augen  nicht trauen. Wie konnte das nur möglich sein? Das gesamte Dorf schien anwesend zu sein. Und alle waren Worgen. Große, Kleine, Dicke und Dünne, Erwachsene und sogar Kinder saßen da. Dann bemerkte Arled deren Kleidung. Dass sie Kleidung trugen verwunderte ihn nicht einmal, er selbst hatte sich auch nie entkleidet wenn er zum Worgen wurde, doch ihre Kleidung passte. Schien extra für ihre Körpermaße gefertigt zu sein. Ihre Mode schien auch nicht wild zusammengewürfelt, wie man es hätte erwarten können. Die Männer trugen Gehröcke, und Anzüge, die Frauen Röcke und Blusen, und selbst die Kinder waren mit Miniaturausgaben der Kleidung ihrer Eltern versehen. Arled konnte es nicht fassen. Was noch erschwerend hinzukam war ihre Art, wie sie sich verhielten. Nichts deutete auf ein Rudelverhalten im Worgensinne hin. Er konnte sehen wie Köpfe zusammengesteckt wurden, getuschelt wurde, und vielsagende Blicke ausgetauscht wurden. Sie verhielten sich wie Menschen. 
Dann fiel sein Blick nach vorne zum Altar, und er entdeckte Hespa.
Da stand sie, im Ornat einer Priesterin. Ihr dichter Pelz stand am Kragen ab, ihre langen Ohren ragten aus der Kappe hervor die auf ihrem Worgenschädel ruhte. Die lange weiße Robe reichte bis auf den Boden, und war auf der Hinterseite geschlitzt um ihrem buschigen Schweif Platz zu bieten. Links und rechts wurde sie von zwei Messdienern flankiert, in denen Arled Ragi und Hun erkannte. Beide trugen ebenfalls passende Ornate.
Was ging hier nur vor?
Im Gesicht von Hespa stand Unmut geschrieben, über die Unterbrechung ihres Gottesdienstes, oder was immer hier abgehalten wurde.
&#8222;Entschuldigt die Unterbrechung, Ehrwürdige. Wir haben diesen kleinen Spion dabei erwischt wie er die Kirche beobachtete.&#8220;, brachte einer seiner Führer entschuldigend vor.
Einen Moment trat Überraschung auf Hespas Züge, doch sie verschwand sofort wieder, und kühle Souveränität kehrte zurück.
&#8222;Ah, sehr interessant.&#8220;, ihre Worte waren kühl und nachdenklich gesprochen. &#8222;Das muss bedeuten du hast deine Medizin nicht genommen. Macht man denn so etwas?&#8220; Sie blickte Arled vorwurfsvoll an. Dieser war viel zu beschäftigt über alles was hier vorging nachzudenken, um zu antworten. Aber Hespas Frage war ohnehin obligatorischer Natur. Sie fuhr direkt fort.
&#8222;Nun denn, früher oder später musste es so kommen. Ich hatte nicht vor das es hier und heute geschieht, doch nun müssen wir uns für einen Weg entscheiden damit umzugehen.&#8220; Sie wandte sich der Gemeinde zu und hob die Stimme, auf dass sie jeder hören konnte.
&#8222;Liebe Bewohner Dämmerungszufluchts! Hört mich an. Wie viele von euch wissen, kam mit dem großen Zwischenfall ein Fremder in unser Dorf.&#8220; Getuschel brandete durch die Reihen.
&#8222;Ich beriet mich mit dem Stadtrat eingehend, wie mit dem Fremden zu verfahren sei. Es gab viele Stimme die dafür waren ihn sterben zu lassen. Andere waren dafür ihn seinem Schicksal zu überlassen, und ihn nach der nötigsten Grundversorgung irgendwo weit ab unseres Ortes auszusetzen. Warum diese Vorschläge kamen ist wohl klar.&#8220; Wieder wurden Köpfe zusammengesteckt und getuschelt. Arled schnappe Worte auf wie: Gefahr, besser, Soldaten, Fluch. Hespas Stimme durchschnitt den Chor als sie fortfuhr.
&#8222;Aber! Wie ihr alle wisst, widme ich schon fast mein ganzes Leben der Erhaltung und Förderung der Gesundheit und des Wohlbefindens. Ich war mir der Gefahr bewusst, die mit einem unbeteiligten, Fremden einherging den wir in unsere Mitte ließen. Ich verpflichtete mich, mich um ihn zu kümmern. Dafür zu sorgen das unser Geheimnis gewahr bliebe.&#8220;
Ein großer Worg im feinen Frack, in der zweiten Sitzreihe stand auf: &#8222;Und was ist daraus geworden? Schön habt ihr euch gekümmert. Was macht er dann hier?&#8220;. 
&#8222;Genau!&#8220;, &#8222;Er hat recht!&#8220; wurden vereinzelt Stimmen im Saal laut.
&#8222;Wie es scheint, ist er intelligenter als ich dachte.&#8220;, gab Hespa zu. &#8222;Ich glaubte ihn mit meinem Trunk kontrollieren zu können. Doch das spielt nun keine Rolle. Was geschehen ist, ist geschehen. Was uns nun bleibt, ist eine Entscheidung zu treffen wie wir damit umzugehen gedenken.&#8220;
&#8222;Er muss weg!&#8220;, &#8222;Er darf nicht entkommen, er wird die Armee alarmieren!&#8220;, &#8222;Sie werden kommen und uns jagen! Dieses Risiko können und dürfen wir nicht eingehen!&#8220;, die meisten der Losschreienden waren Männer. Arled sah wie Worginnen schützend ihre Arme um ihre Kinder legten und deren Köpfe schützend an sich pressten. Bei der Erwähnung der Armee begannen einige der Worgenkinder doch tatsächlich zu Schluchzen und zu weinen.
In Arleds Kopf drehte sich alles. Was war das hier? War es ein Traum. Das konnte doch alles nicht wahr sein. Worgen in einer Nacht ohne Vollmond. Die debattierten!? Alle Diplomatie zwischen ihm und seinem Vater als sie sich in Worgenform gegenüberstanden, war es gewesen im Kampf das Alphatier unter ihnen klarzustellen. Danach war es ganz einfach, einer führte der andere folgte. Aber das Verhalten, dass diese Worgen hier an den Tag legten, war fernab jeder Rudelhirachie.  Im Grunde war es ihm egal wie sich diese Gesellschaft hier aufbaute, aber immerhin berieten sie gerade darüber, ob es ein eingehbares Risiko darstellte ihn am Leben zu lassen. Angst machte sich als dicker Klos in seiner Magengegend breit.
&#8222;&#8230;wenn es bedeutet unser aller Leben zu retten, ist er ein annehmbares Opfer!&#8220;, legte gerade einer der Worgen aus der Menge seine Meinung zu der Sache aus. 
&#8222;Genau!&#8220;, &#8222;Weg mit ihm!&#8220;, &#8222;Für uns alle, für Dämmerungszuflucht!&#8220; wurden Zustimmungsrufe ausgestoßen.
Arled hing in den Armen seiner beiden Träger und schüttelte verzweifelt den Kopf. Es war alles nicht wahr. Er würde gleich aufwachen und in seinem Bett auf der Farm liegen, es würde die Sonne durchs Fenster scheinen und in seinem Gesicht kitzeln. Er würde nach unten laufen und mit seiner Mutter und seinem Vater Frühstücken, und über diesen &#8222;echt seltsamen, realistischen Traum&#8220; berichten.
Doch er wurde nicht wach. Es wurde nicht besser. Es wurde immer schlimmer. 
Hespa die versuchte mit erhobenen Pranken der die Menge zu beruhigen, kam immer weniger gegen das Schreien des Mobs an. Worginnen verließen mit ihren Kindern teilweise die Kirche. Es schien als erwarteten sie bald Vorgänge, die für Kinderaugen nicht bestimmt wären. 
Der Klos in Arleds Magen verdichtete sich. Er musste hier weg. Musste einen Weg finden diesem Irrsinn zu entfliehen. Galle brannte in seiner Speiseröhre. Sein Herzschlag dröhnte in seinen Ohren. Adrenalin schoss durch seine Adern, und Schweiß trat auf seine Stirn. 
Fast greifbar war manifestierte sich seine Angst. Vor seinem inneren Auge war es eine Kugel aus reiner Dunkelheit die im Innern seines Körpers immer fester und fester komprimiert wurde. Die ihm den Atem nahm.
Und dann geschah etwas Bemerkenswertes. Es war als ob die Kugel von innen heraus gesprengt wurde. Gleißendes Licht brach aus ihr hervor, durchströmte ihn. Spülte die Angst und Beklemmung hinfort. Unterhalb seines Kinns erstrahlte ein Licht. Erst nur vage, doch schnell an Intensität zunehmend, erhellte es die untere Hälfte seines Sichtfelds. Die Kraft und Vitalität die ihm angesichts seiner ausweglosen Lage verloren gegangen war, kehrte in Arleds Glieder zurück. Erstaunensrufe ertönten aus der Menge. 
Arled stellte sich wieder auf seine Füße, und richtete sich auf. Sein gesamter Körper schien zu vibrieren. Das Licht welches von Unterhalb seines Kinns erstrahlte war so hell geworden, dass es ihm fast selbst die Sicht nahm. Die Worgen, welchen ihn vor den Altar geschleppt hatten, ließen ihn los und traten einige Schritte zurück. Aus großen leuchtenden Augen starrten sie ihn entgeistert an. &#8222;Was beim Licht?&#8220;, stieß einer von ihnen hervor.
In diesem Moment spürte Arled wie die Sonne und er Mond, welche Narbenartig in seiner Haut prangte, zu bitzeln begannen. Erst nur vage, inmitten des wohligen Gefühl das sich in ihm ausgebreitet hatte, dann immer bestimmter, und schließlich mit wilder Inbrunst. 
Was geschah nur mit ihm?  
Er hob die Hände und konnte kaum glauben was er sah.
Haare schossen aus seiner Haut. Weiße Haare. Seine Finger verformten sich, wuchsen. Seine Fingernägel schossen in die Länge und formten sich zu Klauen.
&#8222;Das ist unmöglich!&#8220;, hörte er die gehauchte Stimme eines der Nahestehenden, der nur aussprach was er selbst dachte. Wie konnte das sein?  Entgeistert starrte er auf seine Pranken, blickte an sich herab, tatsächlich, er wurde zum Worgen, doch warum? Warum jetzt? Es stand kein Vollmond am Himmel, es war bereits mitten in der Nacht. Die fassungslosen Gesichter der Worgen um ihn herum, zeigten deutlich dass auch sie nicht wusste was da gerade geschah.
Hespa war die erste die sich wieder fing. &#8222;Äußerst bemerkenswert.&#8220;, konnte Arled ihr Flüstern vernehmen. Dank seiner Worgensinne war es als stünde sie neben ihm. Sie klang weniger geschockt, denn &#8230; interessiert. 
&#8222;Schnappt ihn euch! Er darf nicht entkommen! Wir brauchen ihn lebend!&#8220;, schrie sie auf die perplex herumstehenden Worgen los, die jedoch noch immer wie gebannt wirkten und nicht reagierten. 
Arled konnte sich diesen Luxus nicht leisten. Er musste die Gelegenheit nutzen und entkommen. Über die Vorgänge würde er sich später Gedanken machen können.
Er schickte einen Blick gen Ausgang, wo aber bereits Worgen bereit standen um ihn aufzuhalten. Soweit hätte er es unter keinen Umständen geschafft, ohne das sich jemand auf ihn gestürzt hätte. Sein Blick wanderte weiter, und blieb an der Kanzel hängen. Er ging in die Knie, drückte sich ab, und sprang mit einem gewaltigen Satz an ebendiese, wo er seine Krallen ins Holz schlug, und einer Spinne gleich hängen blieb. Der Blick hunderter goldgelber Augen folgte ihm. Wieder drückte er sich mit aller Kraft ab, und brach durch die Buntglasscheibe des Seitenfensters, welches unter gewaltigem Getöse in abertausende Splitter zerbarst. Arled hatte den Kopf abgewandt, um seine Nase und Augen vor den Splittern zu schützen und nutzte den Moment als er sich genau auf der Schwelle zwischen Drinnen und Draußen befand, für einen letzten Blick auf die erstaunte Menge. Wie Schafe auf einer Weide, saßen und standen sie da, alle den Mund halb offen, und blickten ungläubig zu ihm auf. 
Hespa stand wild mit den Armen fuchtelnd am Altar. Sie schrie auf die Menge ein, doch keiner schien wirklich von ihr Notiz zu nehmen. 
Dann war Arled auch schon ihm freien, wendete den Kopf, und fing seinen Sturz ab. Er fand sich auf dem Friedhof Dämmerungszufluchts wieder, der sich neben die Kirche duckte. Er verschwendete keine Zeit damit die Gräber weiter zu beachten, und preschte davon in die Dunkelheit. Hinter ihm in der Kirche erhob sich Stimmengewirr. Offenbar war mit dem Glas auch der Bann der auf einigen Lag gebrochen. 
Keine Zeit zurück zu schauen. 
Er rannte.
Als er die Friedhofsmauern hinter sich gelassen hatte, vernahmen sein feines Gehör das öffnen der Kirchenpforte. Spätestens ab jetzt wurde er als verfolgt. 
Er legte den Kopf nach vorn, und rannte noch schneller. 
Seine Worgenpfoten boten ihm guten Halt, und jeden Mensch hätte er weit hinter sich gelassen. Doch dummerweise verfügten seine Verfolger über die gleichen Fähigkeiten.
Die Nacht war dunkel, doch die Kombination der Informationen von Ohren, Nase und Augen, formten ein Bild der Umgebung, dass selbst am Tag nicht hätte deutlicher sein können. 
Er rannte und rannte. Hinter sich, jedoch in einiger Entfernung konnte er Rufe vernehmen und Gekläff. Er musste den Fluss erreichen, den Fluss an dem die ganze Geschichte mit Dämmerungszuflucht ihren Anfang genommen hatte. Das Wasser würde seine Spur verwischen. Würde seinen Geruch mit sich nehmen. Wenn überhaupt, dann hatte er nur so die Chance seinen Verfolgern zu entkommen.

&#8230;to be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Estler (15. Oktober 2009)

du hast da ein buchstaben vergessen =)


> Macht an den so etwas?“


----------



## Evilslyn (15. Oktober 2009)

Estler schrieb:


> du hast da ein buchstaben vergessen =)



Danke, fixed, es waren 2 Buchstaben ^^


----------



## Estler (15. Oktober 2009)

stimmt -.- das >denn<


----------



## Evilslyn (19. Oktober 2009)

Äste peitschten Arled entgegen, Gestrüpp schien mit garstigen Klauen nach ihm zu fassen und ihn zu bremsen suchen. Sein Atem ging heftig. Seine Muskeln brannten. Die Laute seiner Verfolger waren noch immer klar zu vernehmen, und spornten ihn an auch das letzte bisschen seiner Kraft zu mobilisieren. Er flog förmlich dahin. Setzte über umgestürzte Baumstämme hinweg ohne langsamer zu werden. Dann erreichte er den Waldsaum, von dem aus nur noch ein, ein Steinwurfbreites freies Feld bis zum Fluss zu überqueren war. Er stürmte über die freie Fläche, drückte sich ab und flog wie ein weißer Pfeil durch die Nachtluft. Sein Schwung katapultierte ihn fast bis in die Mitte des kleinen Flusses, wo er Kopfüber eintauchte. Das Wasser durchdrang seinen Pelz, und Kälte umfing ihn, wie eine eiserne Klaue, die versuchte ihm die Luft abzudrücken. Mit kräftigen Schlägen tauchte er auf und schnappte keuchend nach Luft. Wie tausend Nadeln stach die Kälte des Wassers, doch er hatte keine Zeit zu verlieren, vom Wald her näherten sie die Geräusche seiner Häscher. Er schwamm so schnell er konnte Fluss abwärts. Seine Klauen dienten ihm als hervorragendes Paddel, und er schoss durch die Fluten wie ein Messer durch die warme Butter. Nach kurzer Zeit hörte er Rufe seiner Verfolger, die offenbar am Fluss angekommen waren, was sich bei einem Schulterblick seinerseits bestätigte. Wie sich bewegende Sterne, sah er Fackeln in der Dunkelheit leuchten.
Wutgeheul und die Tatsache, dass sich die Fackeln nicht weiter hinter ihm her bewegten, ließen Arled hoffen sein Plan hatte Erfolg. Er schwamm noch ein Stück weiter bis die Fackeln kaum noch zu sehen waren. Dann strebte er dem Ufer entgegen. 
Sein Fell tropfte und hing an seinem Körper herab. Es bot dem Wind, welcher ihn erbarmungslos umwehte keinen Widerstand, und so fröstelte ihn bei jeder Böe. Er musste sich ein Versteck suchen, wo er trocknen und wieder zu Atem kommen konnte.
Gerade als er wieder den Wald betreten hatte, ließ ihn ein Geräusch aufhorchen. Er verharrte in der Bewegung und lauschte in die Nacht. Außer einem Kauz der in mit großen Augen aus einer Astgabel anstarrte regte sich nichts. Arled lauschte noch angestrengter. Er hätte schwören können, dass er das Geräusch gedämpfter Schritte vernommen habe. Doch was immer es war, dass er vernommen hatte, es war weg. Auch sein Geruchssinn wies nicht auf etwas Ungewöhnliches hin. Er wandte sich wieder dem Auffinden einer Unterkunft zu. Er machte drei Schritte, wollte gerade einen dicken Baum umrunden, als einer Keule gleich ein haariger Arm hinter jenem hervor flog, ihn direkt ins Gesicht traf, und ihn von den Beinen riss. Er sprang zurück auf die Füße. Durch sein Blickfeld tanzten farbige Punkte. Er schüttelte den Kopf um wieder klar zu werden. Vage erkannte er den Worgen dessen Hieb ihn gefällt hatte, als dieser hinter dem Baum hervor trat. Er bleckte die Zähne und ging in Kampfhaltung. So leicht würde er sich nicht ergeben. Ein tiefes Knurren entrollte seiner Kehle.
„Das lass mal schön sein.“, ertönte die Stimme seines Gegenübers. Er machte eine Geste mit seiner Pranke, und über Arled rauschte etwas durch das Blätterdach. Zu beschäftigt sich auf seinen Gegenüber zu konzentrieren und sich auf einen etwaigen Angriff zu wappnen, sowie sein Sichtfeld wieder klar zu blinzeln kam seine Reaktion viel zu spät. Etwas, oder jemand landete auf dem Boden hinter ihm, packte seine Arme, und presste sie auf seinen Rücken. Arled versuchte mit aller Kraft seine Hände wieder zu befreien, doch der Griff der ihn gepackt hielt, war erbarmungslos. Er warf den Kopf zur Seite, und versuchte nach hinten zu schnappen, doch seine Kiefer schlugen ins Leere. Seine Wut stieg und stieg, doch so sehr er auch riss und zerrte, es gab kein Entrinnen. Bald schon würden sie kommen. Dann wären seine Stunden gezählt. 
„So beruhige dich doch, bei dem Lärm kannst du ihnen auch gleich in die Arme laufen. So beruhige dich…“, die Stimme des Worgen vor sich, drang nur mühevoll zu seinem Verstand durch. In seiner Wut und Verzweiflung war er fast blind und taub. Arled hielt inne in seiner Bemühung sich zu befreien und blickte seinen Gegenüber bedrohlich an. Im Augenblick gab es eh keine Chance zu entkommen. Er würde sie in Sicherheit wiegen und den richtigen Moment zur Flucht abwarten.
Da sein Sichtfeld sich wieder normalisierte erkannte er nun auch seinen Gegenüber. Es war Ragi. Natürlich. Von allen Worgen die ihn hätten fangen müssen, musste er ausgerechnet Hespas Schosshündchen in die Arme laufen. Innerlich fluchte Arled vor sich hin.
Somit war auch klar wer ihn in seinem eisernen Griff umfangen hielt. Es konnte sich nur um Hun handeln. Tief grollte Arled Ragi an. „Jetzt bekomm dich wieder ein.“, zischte dieser. „Wenn wir dich ausliefern wollten, würden wir dann hier mit dir herum stehen. Es gibt keinen Grund warum dich Hun nicht einfach wie ein Packet huckepack zurück tragen sollte. Also reiß dich zusammen.“ Dringlichkeit und Ungeduld lag in Ragis Stimme, während er sich unruhig umblickte. Arled verstand gar nichts mehr. „Was…?“, war alles was er hervorbrachte. „Das sollst du erfahren, aber nicht hier und nicht jetzt. Sie werden jeden Moment hier sein, und wir sollten dann weg sein. Wenn du eine Chance haben willst, dann folge uns. Hun wird dich gleich loslassen, wenn du es auf eigene Faust versuchen willst, dann lauf nur davon.“ Arleds Verstand raste, was sollte er nur davon halten. 
Ragi nickte dem hinter ihm stehenden Hun zu, und Arled merkte wie sich der Griff um seine Arme lockerte. Hastig machte er zwei Schritte und stellte sich so, dass er Hun und Ragi vor sich hatte. Der Anblick Huns beeindruckte ihn erneut. Als er den Worgen zum ersten mal vom Fenster aus gesehen hatte war er relativ weit entfernt, und in der Kirche war er zu beschäftigt um ihn genauer zu mustern. Doch nun stand Hun vor ihm, und seine Ausmaße waren gelinde gesagt gewaltig. Seine Schultern waren fast doppelt so breit wie die Arleds. Sein Nacken war breit, und der darauf thronende Kopf mit den riesigen Kiefern, lies den Ragis winzig wirken. Seine riesige Axt, die Arled erstmals an der Seite seines Pferdes gesehen hatte, hing nun auf seinem Rücken. Sie schien wie für ihn gemacht. Ragi der neben ihm stand, blickte sich nervös nach allen Seiten um. „Kommst du nun mit?“, stieß er ungeduldig hervor. 
Arled überdachte seine Lage. Hun und Ragi wären ohne weiteres in der Lage gewesen ihn zu töten. Hätten ihm einfach den Gar aus machen können als er in Huns eiserner Umklammerung gefangen war. Doch sie hatten es nicht getan. Auch wenn er es nicht verstand, so schien es höchst unwahrscheinlich, dass sie ihn am Leben ließen um ihn in eine neue Falle zu locken. Also nickte er Ragi knapp zu, welcher kurz zurück nickte, und mit einem „Gut, dann los!“, davon stob. Hun folgte ihm auf dem Fuß, und Arled folge den beiden.
Sie rannten. Rannten so schnell sie konnten. Arled musste an seine Grenzen gehen um ihnen zu folgen. Auch Huns rasselnder Atem zeugte rege davon, welche Anstrengung es ihn kostete Ragi zu folgen. Ragi schoss dahin wie ein Blitz, und die Leichtigkeit die in seinem Lauf lag, machte Arled klar, dass er für sie extra sein Tempo zurück hielt.
Sie erreichten eine kleine Lichtung, in deren Mitte ein Teich lag, welcher an einem Ende von einem Wasserfall gespeist wurde. Das spärliche Mondlicht, lies die Wasserfläche spärlich schimmern. 
„Hier entlang.“, raunte Ragi der nur kurz verharrte um sie aufschließen zu lassen. Dann rannte er auf den Wasserfall zu. Er drückte sich ab, landete auf einem Stein der auf halber Strecke zu dem rauschenden Wasservorhang aus dem See ragte, stob weiter und verschwand mit vollem Tempo in der Wasserwand. Arled hatte keine Zeit groß darüber nachzudenken. Er folge Ragi quasi auf seinen Fersen, musste vertrauen, und sprang vertrauensvoll hinter ihm her.
Das kalte Wasser durchnässte seinen gerade wieder etwas getrockneten Pelz vollständig. Doch Arled hatte kaum Zeit darüber nachzudenken. Er durchstieß die Wasserwand, und fand sich im Eingang einer Höhle wieder. Hun und Ragi, beide genauso durchnässt wie er, standen da und schüttelten ihren Pelz aus. Auf Ragis Gesicht erschien ein schiefes Grinsen, als er Arled überraschte Miene betrachtete.
„Nicht schlecht, was?“, seine Stimme verriet seinen Stolz, „aber warte erst mal bis du das innere der Höhle siehst. Komm mit.“ Ragi wandte sich um und fing an, dem kleinen Weg ins innere der Höhle zu folgen. Nachdem auch Hun, der nur teilnahmslos neben ihm gestanden hatte, folgte, schloss Arled sich ihnen an.


----------



## Evilslyn (19. Oktober 2009)

Von der Decke der Höhle hingen gewaltige Stalaktiten herab. Überall hallte das Tropfen hunderter Wassertropfen wieder. Die Höhle war erfüllt von einem schummrigen Licht, das jedoch aus der Tiefe, und nicht von der Decke zu kommen schien. Arled fragte sich was wohl die Quelle davon sein mochte. Der schmale Weg schlängelte sich zwischen Stalagmiten hindurch, die in ihrer Größe den Stalaktiten in nichts nachstanden. Ragi und Hun gingen voran. Ihre Schemen zeichneten sich vor dem aus der Tiefe aufsteigenden Licht ab. Arleds Neugier wuchs mit jedem Schritt. Was mochte ihn nur erwarten?
Dann bogen sie um eine weiter Windung des Ganges, und was sich vor Arleds Augen ausbreitete, raubte ihm den Atem. Eine riesige Höhle breitete sich vor ihnen aus. Der Gang dem sie gefolgt waren, endete auf einem kleinen Sims an der Wand der Höhle, von dem sich, ein kleiner, nur etwa drei Ellen breiter, Weg hinab wand. Von der Decke der Höhle hingen Stalaktiten herab, welche jene im Gang, winzig erscheinen ließen. Doch mehr noch als die Stalaktiten und der schieren Größe der Höhle, wurde Arleds Aufmerksamkeit von der Lichtquelle gebannte, welche für den Schein verantwortlich war, den er die ganze Zeit gesehen hatte. Das Licht ging von riesigen Pilzen aus, die fast bist an die Höhlendecke reichten. Merkwürdige Wesen flogen zwischen ihnen herum. Auf breiten fleischigen Schwingen, schienen sie förmlich durch die Luft zu schweben. Um die Hüte der Pilze kreisten ganze Schwärme goldgelb leuchtender Insekten. Von denen ein ähnliches Leuchten ausging wie von den Pilzen selbst. So etwas hatte Arled noch nie gesehen.
„Mach den Mund zu und folge mir.“, Ragi amüsierte sich sichtlich über Arleds überraschten Gesichtsausdruck. „Und keine Angst. Alles was hier lebt ist in der Regel friedlich. Aber provoziere sie nicht.“
„Ja, nicht provo… nicht ärgern.“, bestätigte Hun, der ernst drein blickte, und bestätigend nickte.
„Ja, hör auf Hun. Er kann dir bei Gelegenheit erzählen was ihm geschah als er sich mit einem dieser Viecher anlegte.“, Ragi lachte.
Huns Gesichtsausdruck verdeutlichte das er sich lieber nicht an diesen Tag zurück erinnerte. Die Angst, die Arled im Gesicht des Riesen von einem Worg sah, legte es ihm Nahe besser nicht gegen Ragis Rat zu verstoßen. 
Vorsichtig machten sie sich an den Abstieg.


Miras Nervenkostüm war in den letzten Tagen einer schweren Prüfung unterzogen worden. Die Belastung, welche mit der Organisation des Lagers einherging, lies ihn oft wünschen die Worgen würden einen Angriff wagen. Die Wirren einer Schlacht, hätten für ihn eine Entspannung bedeutet. Wenigstens wusste man da klar worum es ging. Töten oder sterben. Hier im Lager war es ungleich komplizierter. Er musste Mut sähen, Streitigkeiten klären, musste die Versorgung sicherstellen, musste die Arbeiter einteilen, und dass war nur ein Teil seiner Aufgaben. Immer wenn er dachte er habe es geschafft, kam etwas Neues hinzu, womit er nicht im Ansatz gerechnet hatte. Erfreulicher Weise machte wenigstens Ellenoras Heilung gute Fortschritte. Ihre Verletzungen hatten sich als nicht so schlimm herausgestellt wie zuerst befürchtet, und seit dem vergangenen Tag, war sie auch wieder dabei zu beobachten gewesen wie sie durch das Lager humpelte. Ihr Bein hatte einen üblen Schlag abbekommen, als wohl ein Baum auf sie geprallt war, war zum Glück aber nicht gebrochen. Bald schon würde sie es wieder wie gewohnt belasten können. Miras dankte noch immer dem Licht, dass sie ohne größere Verletzungen zu ihm zurück gekehrt war. Die Angst, welche ihn befallen hatte, als er nach dem Zwischenfall nicht wusste ob es ihr gut ging, hatte ihn fast gelähmt. Doch er hatte durchhalten müssen, hatte sich nichts anmerken lassen dürfen. Doch vor jedem der ihn besser kannte, wie zum Beispiel Rumgar, hatte seine Fassade nicht standhalten können. Rumgar hatte ihm in dieser Zeit beigestanden, so wie er es schon immer in schweren Zeiten getan hatte, und Miras fühlte eine tiefe Dankbarkeit für seinen langjährigen Freund. Mit guten Freunden waren die Härten des Lebens einfach leichter zu ertragen. Gut wenn man welche hatte. Ellenora war am Morgen zu ihm gekommen und hatte darum gebeten, einen Rettungstrupp zu Tesius Rettung zusammenstellen zu dürfe. Obwohl Miras ihren Ehrgeiz bewunderte, und es ihn unendlich stolz machte, das Feuer der Hingabe in ihren Augen zu sehen, mit der sie bereit war sich selbst zurück zu stellen, um Tesius zu retten, musste er ihr doch eine klare Absage erteilen. Sie konnte kaum laufen, wie sollte sie dann einen Gefangenen befreien, der noch dazu mitten in einem Worgennest saß. Wutentbrannt war sie davon gehumpelt, nicht ohne manche Beschimpfung auszustoßen die Miras innerlich zusammenfahren ließ. Doch auch dafür liebte er Ellenora. Ein Lächeln huschte beim Gedanken an sie über sein wettergegerbtes Gesicht.


Hespa saß auf einem Schaukelstuhl in einem kleinen Zimmer, und blickte in Gedanken versunken, in die Flammen eines kleinen Feuers, welches nur spärliche Wärme abgab. Der ganze Raum war so ganz und gar nicht nach ihrem Geschmack. Die Wände waren karg, die Luft zu kalt, und es lag ein übler, modriger Geruch in der Luft. Missmutig rieb sie ihre Hände aneinander. Wäre sie wenigstens in ihre Worgenform gewesen, hätte ihr Pelz ihr Wärme gegeben, doch es war noch recht früh am Tag, und ihre Verwandlung lag noch in weiter ferne.
Bei Gedanken an Worgen, erschien vor ihrem Inneren Auge unweigerlich das Bild von Arled, wie er sich in der Kirche verwandelt hatte. Es beileibe nicht die erste Verwandlung in einen Worgen die Hespa zu Gesicht bekommen hatte. Doch zum einen schien diese Verwandlung willkürlich herbei geführt, und sie hatte keine Ahnung wie er das angestellt hatte. Zum anderen war da die Sache mit Sonne und Mond auf seiner Haut. Schon als die Male urplötzlich in seiner Haut erschienen waren, hatte sie gewusst, dass mehr hinter diesem Jungen steckte, als das bloße Auge erkennen ließ. Doch spätestens zeit seiner Verwandlung war aus der Ahnung Gewissheit geworden. 
In ihrer Erinnerung sah sie, wie der Junge zwischen seinen beiden Trägern gehangen hatte. Wie plötzlich ein Leuchten, unter seiner Kleidung seinen Ausgang genommen hatte, und dann als er in der Verwandlung den Kopf zurück geworfen hatte, konnte sie sehen, dass es von den Malen aus gegangen war.  Und dann dieses Fell. Makellos weiß, wie schnell war es, so wie sie es bei keinem Worgen zuvor gesehen hatte. Nur nicht an der Stelle der Male, dort war das sprießende Fell schwarz gewesen wie die Nacht. Sie musste dem Geheimnis hinter diesem Jungen auf den Grund gehen. Sie hasste es, wenn sich etwas ihrem Wissen entzog.
Während sie noch ins Grübeln versunken war, schwang unvermittelt die Tür auf, und ein Schwall Luft schwappte in den Raum, der den Geruch nach Moder und Verfall, wie den Duft einer Rose scheinen lies. Rötlicher Dunst, wehte in dicken Schwaden herein, als Knacker mit wehendem Kittel, und seinem Raben, Corie, auf der Schulter in den Raum rauschte. Wie immer schien er äußerst gestresst. „Hespa, was gibt es denn so wichtiges? Ich befinde mich mitten in meinen Studien. Wenn ihr wollt, dass auch in künftigen Nächten genügend Serum zur Verfügung steht, solltet ihr mich nicht unterbrechen.“ Knacker war der mit abstand ungeduldigste Untote den Hespa je getroffen hatte. Gut, sie kannte außer Knacker, keinen anderen Untoten. Dennoch ging sie davon aus, dass nicht jeder, der die Endlichkeit seines Lebens hinter sich gelassen hatte, noch solch eine Hektik an den Tag legte. „Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich mir, angesichts eurer ausgeprägten Kenntnisse der Alchemie, um die Fertigstellung des Elixiers keine Sorgen machen muss.“, das selbstgefällige Grinsen auf Knackers Gesicht, zeigte ihr, dass ihre Worte ihre Wirkung nicht verfehlt hatten. „Die Angelegenheit mit der ich heute zu euch komme, ist aber mindestens genauso wichtig. Da ich mich stets auf eure Unterstützung verlassen konnte, glaube ich auch diesmal, dass ihr eure Weisheit mit mir teilen werdet.“ 
An der Haltung des Untoten erkannte sie, sowohl er sich mühe gab es zu verbergen, dass er es kaum erwarten konnte ihre Frage zu hören. Er liebte es, wenn er Informationen hatte, um die andere in baten, und sich dann in ihrer Bewunderung zu sonnen. Besonders dann, wenn sie es war die ihm das Gefühl gab bewundert zu werden. 
Sie zögerte noch einen Augenblick, als wisse sie nicht, ob sie nicht lieber jemand anderen zu Rate ziehen sollte.
„Nur zu gerne will ich euch helfen? Was beschäftigt euch?“, fing Knacker an zu hinterfragen. Jetzt hatte sie ihn genau da, wo sie ihn haben wollte. Also setzte Hespa an, ihre zuvor wohl überlegten Fragen zu stellen. Wie geplant begann sie folgender Maßen:
„Meine Fragen betreffen nicht direkt Dämmerungszuflucht. Wenn dem so wäre hätte ich sicher schon viele der Fragen selbst beantworten können. Meine Fragen beziehen sich auf die Zeit bevor ihr nach Gilneas kamt.“, wachsendes Interesse trat auf die Züge Knackers. „Auf die Zeit vor dem Mauerschluss. Als ihr noch in den Diensten Baron Silberleins standet.“

…to be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (19. Oktober 2009)

Wie kann es sein dass es nach jedem Kapitel spannender zu werden scheint?
Das ist doch unmöglich!

Ich habe mir etwas herausgesucht um dir zu helfen. Mir ist dieser Satz ins Auge gefallen.

"Im Augenblick gab es eh keine Chance zu entkommen."

dieses "eh" lese ich immer wieder. Nicht nur bei dir. Ich spreche auch dieses "eh". Aber
geschrieben ist es eher ein Krampf. Ich erwische mich auch wie ich das schreibe, aber 
ich korrigiere es immer um. Meistens in ein "ohnehin".

"Im Augenblick gab es ohnehin keine Chance zu entkommen."

Meiner Meinung nach liest sich das einfach besser.

Richard2: Und du hast den Spruch "Schreib wie du sprichst" in der Signatur? Schäm dich!
Richard1: Das bezieht sich auf etwas ganz Anderes!
Richard3: Fängt das schon wieder an?
Richard5: Sei ruhig, ich will wissen wer diesmal gewinnt.
Richard1: Natürlich ich, wie immer! Und jetzt Ruhe! *die anderen wieder unterjoch*

So bevor es noch einen Ausrutscher gibt, verabschiede ich mich.


----------



## Evilslyn (20. Oktober 2009)

Gespenstisch hallten ihre Schritte in der Weite der Höhle wieder. Das Plätschern tausender Tropfen prägte die Geräuschkulisse. Gelegentlich durchfuhr ein Schrei der fliegenden Wesen die Monotonie der Klänge. Arled fiel es dank seiner Worgensinne nicht schwer, jedem Geräusch ein Richtung zuzuweisen. Seine Ohren peilten zuverlässig jedes Geräusch an, und seine Pranken fanden stets sicheren halt. Jener war auch wünschenswert, denn direkt neben dem schmalen Weg ging es etliche Fuß tief, steil bergab. Wer hier den Halt verlor, brauchte sich auf jedenfalls keine Sorgen mehr, über den beschwerlichen Aufstieg zu machen.
Ragi ging leichtfüßig voran, hinter ihm Hun, der aufgrund seiner Körpergröße schon Probleme mit dem schmalen Stieg hatte, ging langsam und vorsichtig. Arled war es nur recht. Durch seine bedächtigen Schritte, wurde Ragi etwas gebremst, der fast den Anschein erweckte auf einem Waldweg zu spazieren. Sie kamen tiefer, und waren nun auf gleicher Höhe mit den gewaltigen Pilzkappen. Es war Arled nicht möglich zu bestimmen woher das Leuchten kam, welches von ihnen ausging. Sie schienen direkt aus dem Inneren zu erstrahlen.
Ein schimmerndes Insekt löste sich von einem in der Nähe dahin schwebenden Schwarm, und flog auf Arled zu. Es umkreiste ihn völlig Angstfrei. Aus der Nähe konnte Arled die feingliedrigen Flügel der Kreatur erkennen, die so strahlte, als bestünde sie aus purem Licht. Nachdem ihn das Tier einige Male umrundet hatte, kehrte es zu seinem Schwarm zurück.
Arled wollte seinen Weg fortsetzten und fand sich unvermittelt Auge in Auge mit Hun wieder, der mit weit aufgerissenen Augen vor ihm stand, und den Schwarm anstarrte. 
&#8222;Komm schon mein Dicker!&#8220;, rief ihnen Ragi von weiter voraus zu. Hun schüttelte seinen riesigen Kopf, und riss so seinen Blick von den kleinen surrenden Wesen los. Dann drehte er sich um, und eilte vorsichtig hinter Ragi her. Arled fragte sich, was Hun nur mit diesen Wesen erlebt haben musste, um so traumatisiert zu sein. 
Der Weg endete am Fuße der Höhle, und mündete in einen kleinen Weg, der sich durch eine Flora schlängelte, wie Arled sie nie zuvor gesehen hatte. Die Pflanzen in dieser unterirdischen Welt, hatten mit jenen an der Oberfläche nur sehr wenig gemein. Wo Blumen und Bäume, mit farbenprächtigen Blüten lockten, leuchteten hier die gesamten Pflanzen in allen nur erdenklichen Farben. Die Pilze wirkten von dieser Warte aus, noch um längen größer als sie es von oben getan hatten. Bäumen gleich, ragten sie mehrer Mannshöhen gen Höhlendecke, und tauchten die Umgebung in zartes bläuliches Licht. Arled kam aus dem Staunen gar nicht mehr heraus. Sein Blick wusste nicht woran er sich heften sollte. Die Pflanzen, die Pilze, die fliegenden, sowie die krabbelnden und kriechenden Tiere um ihn herum, waren so fremdartig und gleichzeitig so faszinierend.
&#8222;Bleib ganz ruhig.&#8220;, überraschte ihn plötzlich Ragis Stimme, &#8222;Ich möchte dir jemanden Vorstellen. Auch wenn er &#8230; ungewöhnlich ist, so ist er doch ein Freund.&#8220;
Arled richtete den Blick nach vorne, und sprang sofort in Kampfhaltung. Bleckte die Zähne und sein Nackenhaar stellte sich zu berge. 
Zwischen Ragi und Hun stand ein Ding. Ein riesiges Ding. Es überragte Ragi, und selbst Hun. Erst hatte Arled geglaubt es handele sich um einen Worgen, denn sein gesamter Körper war mit Haaren bedeckt. Doch bei genauerem Hinsehen, offenbarten sich klare Unterschiede.
Dieses Wesen war noch eine ganze Spur bulliger als ein Worg. Seine Hände, wiesen keine Klauen auf, sondern dicke knubbelige Finger. Dafür endeten die Füße nicht in Pranken, sondern in Hufe. Über dem breiten Brustkorb, thronte auf einem wahren Stiernacken ein riesiger Schädel dem Hörner entwuchsen. So etwas hatte Arled zuvor noch nie gesehen. Er knurrte tief und machte sich bereit für den Kampf. 
&#8222;Ist nicht gerade umgänglich der Kleine was?&#8220;, erscholl die dröhnende Stimme des Wesens. Es konnte also sprechen. Die Belustigung in der Stimme der Kreatur, heizte Arleds Wut noch mehr an. &#8222;Arled, ist das eine Art einen Freund zu begrüßen.&#8220;, Ragi schaute Arled, vorwurfsvoll an. Nur langsam legte sich Arleds Wut. Offensichtlich hatte Ragi als er von einem Freund sprach, tatsächlich dieses Ungetüm gemeint. Seine Lefzen senkten sich, und er ging langsam zu den dreien hinüber.
&#8222;Arled, darf ich vorstellen.&#8220;, setzte Ragi an, &#8222;Vodan. Taure vom Clan der Bluthufe. Schamane, vom Zirkel des Cenarius.&#8220;
&#8222;Seid gegrüßt junger Worg.&#8220;, die Stimme des Tauren war laut und dröhnend, doch wärme lag in ihr. Zögerlich kam Arled näher, immer darauf bedacht nicht in die Reichweite der Keulenförmigen Arme der Kreatur zu geraten. 
&#8222;Taure?&#8220;, das Wort klang seltsam auf seiner Zunge. Er hatte von dieser Rasse gehört, jedoch kam sie soweit er wusste nur auf Kalimdor, einem Kontinent weit hinter der großen See vor. Nicht in den östlichen Königreichen, und schon gar nicht in Gilneas. &#8222;Was macht ihr hier? Wie&#8230;&#8220;
&#8222;Alles zu seiner Zeit, und immer eins nach dem Anderen. Kommt mit, ich bin sicher bei einem Humpen Pilzbier, und an einem wärmenden Feuer, werden wir Licht in all eure Fragen bringen.&#8220;, mit diesen Worten drehte sich der Taure um, und begann den Weg entlang zu schreiten. Als Hun und Ragi sich anschlossen, folgte Arled.
Nachdem sie einige Pilze umrundet hatten, kamen sie auf eine Lichtung, auf der sich Vodan sein Lager eingerichtet zu haben schien. Eine Bettstatt war auf einer Seite der Lichtung erreichtet. Die Mitte der Lichtung wurde von einer Feuerstelle markierte. Drum herum lagen eine Art Sitzkissen, die aus den Hüten junger Pilze gefertigt schienen. Leuchtenden Ranken, wie sie Arled sie immer wieder an Pilzen beobachtet hatte, waren um Stäbe gewickelt, die in den Boden gesteckt, wie Fackeln wirkten. Etwas abseits, hatte Vodan sein Feuerholz gelagert. Es waren, wie könnte es hier auch anders sein, ebenfalls Pilzstiele, die er zu einem fast hüfthohen Haufen getürmt hatte. Der Schamane bedeutete seinen Gästen auf den Pilzsitzen platz zu nehmen, und machte sich daran ein Feuer aufzuschichten. Die Stämme, die in seiner Hand wie gewöhnliche Holzscheite wirkten, waren in Menschen Maßstäben kleine Stämme.
Als der Haufen seine gewünschte Größe erreicht hatte, griff der Taure ein um seinen Hals hängendes Beutelchen, fingerte mit seinen riesigen Händen, vorsichtig ein kleines Halteband auf, und streute ein wenig des darin enthaltenen Pulvers auf die Feuerstelle. Er murmelte einige Worte, und mit einem elektrischen knistern,  ging das Pilzholz in Flammen auf.
&#8222;Kann ich euch für ein wenig Pilzbier begeistern?&#8220;, fragte der Taure freundlich. Während er bereits einen Humpen vom Regal nahm und mit einer würzig riechenden Flüssigkeit füllte, die in einem ausgehöhlten Pilzstumpf schwappte. 
Arled spürte in sich hinein und stellte fest das er großen Durst verspürte. Die Aufregungen der Flucht, hatten ihn sein natürliche Bedürfnisse ausblenden lassen. Dankend nahm er den Humpen Vodans entgegen. Auch Hun nahm dankend an, nur Ragi lehnte ab.
&#8222;Von dem Zeug ist mir immer drei Tage übel.&#8220;, meinte er, &#8222;Aber lasst es euch schmecken.&#8220;
Vodan prostete Hun und Arled zu und nahm einen großen Schluck. Arled und Hun, taten es ihm gleich. Der Trank rann Arleds Kehle hinab und hinterließ einen erdigen Geschmack. Wärme breitete sich in seinem Magen aus, und Arled genoss das Gefühl. Bisher hatte er nur wenige Erfahrungen mit Alkohol gemacht. Sein Vater hatte ihm auf Reisen, das ein oder andere Glas genehmigt, und bisher hatte er es immer gut vertragen. So leerte er den ersten Humpen mit nur zwei Zügen, und reichte ihn Vodan zurück mit der Bitte ihn nochmals zu füllen. Der Taure kam der Bitte nach, und lies sich dann bei ihnen nieder. Er blickte Arled von oben bis unten an, und wandte sich dann an Ragi.
&#8222;Also das ist der Junge von dem ihr mir berichtet habt?&#8220;, Arled horchte auf, Ragi hatte ihn offenbar schon angekündigt. 
&#8222;Ja. Er kam am Tag des Zwischenfalls in unser Dorf, und Hespa zeigte von Anfang an reges Interesse an ihm. Es war schwer an ihn heran zu kommen, denn er sie beherbergte ihn in ihrem Haus, und versuchte ihn des Nachts mit einem Schlaftrunk außer Gefecht zu setzten. Wäre der Junge weniger gewieft, und hätte den Trank nicht selbst abgesetzt, würden wir sicher nicht hier sitzen.&#8220;, führte Ragi aus.
&#8222;So, hat er das? Und wie seid ihr hier her gekommen? Sie wird doch bemerken das er weg ist.&#8220;, grübelte Vodan. Seine Stimme war tief und dröhnend, selbst wenn er leise Sprach.
&#8222;Nun ja, das hat sie ohnehin bemerkt. Ich hatte gehofft einen günstigen Moment abzupassen und mich mit ihm zu dir davon zu stehlen, doch dazu kam es nicht. Heute Abend, hielt Hespa mal wieder einen Ihrer Gottesdienste in der Stadtkirche ab, das ganze Dorf war anwesend und lauschte ihren Worten. Pah, wie Schafe hängen sie an ihren Lippen.&#8220;, Ragis Stimme vermittelte Geringschätzung, &#8222;Tja, und da platzte Arled, mitten herein. Also er ist nicht einfach in die Kirche spaziert.&#8220;, reagierte er auf Vodans gehobene Augenbraue. &#8222;Er wurde beim spionieren erwischt. Ist um die Kirche geschlichen. Es gab einen riesigen Tumult in der Kirche. Diese ganzen Narren leben so in ihrer Furcht vor der Armee, die Hespa in ihnen schürt, dass sie ihn am liebsten direkt zerrissen hätten. Selbst Hespa konnte sie nicht beruhigen.&#8220; 
&#8222;Und wie habt ihr ihn da hinaus gebracht?&#8220;, kam Vodans brummende Frage über den Rand seines Humpens.
&#8222;Tja das solltest du ihn am besten selbst fragen. Er hat sich selbst befreit. Hat sich urplötzlich in eine Worgen verwandelt.&#8220;, entgegnete Ragi mit einem Nicken zu Arled.
&#8222;Ihr meint er war ein Mensch als er die Kirche betrat?&#8220;, Vodans Stimme hatte sich etwas verändert, doch Arled wusste nicht was dies bei einem Tauren zu bedeuten hatte.
&#8222;Ja. Ich weis ja auch nicht wie das möglich ist. Hespa hatte selbst darüber nachgedacht, ihn zu einem der unseren zu machen, als wir ihn vor dem Dorf fanden. Doch sie entschied sich dagegen. Wir wussten bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht, dass er sich überhaupt verwandeln konnte. Außerdem habe ich noch nie einen Worgen getroffen der sich nicht automatisch verwandelt wenn der Mond am Himmel erscheint.&#8220;, Ratlosigkeit lag in Ragis Stimme. &#8222;Ich hatte gehofft ihr könntet uns vielleicht weiter helfen.&#8220;
Vodan blickte Arled durchdringend an. Als suche er Antworten auf ungestellte Fragen. Plötzlich weiteten sich seine Augen. &#8222;Was hast du da unter deinem Hemd?&#8220;, stieß er hervor.
Arled blickte an sich herab, packte sein Hemd und zog es nach oben. &#8222;Das sind nur zwei Narben ich mir bei dem Zwischenfall zugezogen habe, sie&#8230;&#8220;, seine Stimme, die aufgrund des Pilzbieres schon auffällig schwankte, brach ab. Er war in jenen Tagen seit dem Zwischenfall so beschäftigt gewesen, dass er sich um die Narben in Sonnen und Mondform auf seiner Brust &#8211; was er für reinen Zufall hielt -  kaum Gedanken gemacht hatte. Ohnehin sah er die Narben nur wenn er vor dem Spiegel stand, oder sich heftig verrenkte. Die meiste Zeit nahm er deren Existenz schon gar nicht mehr wahr. Doch nun stelle er mit erstaunen fest, dass sein Pelz, an den Stellen der Narben, nicht mehr wie gewöhnlich schneeweiß, sondern kohlrabenschwarz war.
Geräuschvoll stieß Vodan den Atem durch seine großen Nüstern.
&#8222;Seit wann sagst du, hast du diese Narben?&#8220;, fragte er offenbar aufbrausender als beabsichtigt, und mehr zu sich selbst als zu Arled setzte er hinzu, &#8222;ist es denn möglich? Nach all den Jahren?&#8220;

&#8230;to be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## marascha (20. Oktober 2009)

wow irgendwie wird die Geschichte immer spannender . weiter so .....


----------



## Estler (20. Oktober 2009)

ich glaub das war einer der besten teile den ich in der geschichte gelesen hab, richtig gut geschrieben


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (21. Oktober 2009)

langsam wird es kompliziert.

WtF! Und ich schreibe auch nurnoch alles Mögliche zusammen -.-


----------



## Evilslyn (21. Oktober 2009)

@Shadoweye
Da kann ich dir nur den Tip geben, dir den Plot deiner Geschichte, in Eckpunkten zu notieren.
Ich hab das in Form einer Exceltabelle gemacht. Immer wenn ich einen der Eckpunkte erreicht habe,
wird er mit nem X "abgehakt". So bleibste in der Spur, und deine Storywege laufen nicht ins Leere.

MfG
Evi

PS: Sorry das es heute keine Fortsetzung gab, aber war viel Stress. Morgen wirds weiter gehen.


----------



## Evilslyn (22. Oktober 2009)

Zu Anfang war Arled sehr zurückhaltend, wenn es darum ging Informationen über sich preis zu geben. Doch Vodans nette, geduldige Art, gepaart mit seinen treuen Kuhaugen über seinem lustigen Flotzmaul, vermittelte Arled ein Gefühl der Geborgenheit. Mehr und mehr enthüllte er über die Vorfälle, welche ihn nach Dämmerungszuflucht verschlagen hatte. Der Taure saß da, nippte gelegentlich an seinem Bierhumpen, und hing förmlich an Arleds Lippen. Auch jener hatte seinen zweiten Humpen des Bieres bereits geleert, und auf seine Bitte, noch einen Dritten erhalten. Der Trunk, dessen erdig, leicht bitterer Geschmack, auf Arled anfangs fremdartig gewirkt hatte, wurde mit jedem Schluck besser. Arleds Sorgen, er könnte sich mit dem Alkohol vielleicht übernehmen, verschwanden. Das Bier schien nicht sonderlich stark zu sein. Auf Grimmgals alljährlichem Erntedankfest hatte er schon härtere Biere gekostet. Doch es reichte um seine Zunge zu lockern.
Er konnte sich nicht mehr recht erinnern, wo genau er sich die Narben auf seiner Brust zugezogen hatte, es musste während des Zwischenfalls geschehen sein. Seine Erinnerung war löchrig wie ein Käse. Die erste Zeit in Hespas Haus, lag wie hinter einem Schleier. Vodan, welcher nicht bereit war sich damit zufrieden zu geben, hakte immer wieder nach, wollte alles wissen. Wann er sich zum ersten Mal verwandelt habe? Wie der Fluch auf ihn übertragen worden war und ob er noch andere Worgen kenn, außer jenen in Dämmerungszuflucht.
Arled, beschloss am besten ganz von vorne zu beginnen. Vodan schien über ein ausgesprochen breites Wissen zu verfügen, und die Hoffnung, endlich Antworten auf jene Fragen zu finden, die ihn nun schon seit Monaten plagten, ließen Arled alle Vorsicht über Bord werfen.
Er berichtete von jener Nacht in der die Pferde unruhig waren. Von dem Tier, welches ihn im Stall anfiel, und welches sich später als sein eigener Vater herausgestellt hatte. Er berichtete von den Abenden, als er auf dem Dach ihres Hauses sitzend den Mond angestarrt hatte, ohne eine Ahnung, was der Grund für seine Obsession gewesen war. Als er gerade dabei war zu schildern, wie er zusammen mit Flugur zur Jagd aufgebrochen war, an jenem Abend, als er sich das erste Mal in einen Worgen verwandeln sollte, bemerkte er die Veränderung.
Er blickte in Vodans gutmütiges Gesicht, und fragte sich was mit ihm nicht stimmte. Etwas war … falsch, doch er konnte es nicht greifen. Also erzählte er weiter, musste jedoch viel öfter stoppen, verlor immer wieder den Faden. Als Vodans Nase plötzlich begann, auf die doppelte Größe anzuschwellen, rissen seine Gedanken vollends ab. Für einen Moment glaubte er Vodan sei im Begriff sich zu verwandeln, doch seine Umrisse schienen nur … nachgiebig. Im Blick des Tauren lag noch immer die Milde, und Ruhe mit der er Arled die ganze Zeit über betrachtet hatte. Doch seine Nase, diese Nase. Arled musste ein in ihm aussteigendes Lachen unterdrücken, was ihm jedoch nur zum Teil gelang. Was war nur mit ihm los. Hatte er den Alkohol im Bier vielleicht doch unterschätzt? Dann fiel sein Blick auf seine Pranken, welche auf seinen Oberschenkeln ruhten. Sein Klauen waren wie Korkenzieher verdreht, und schienen förmlich in seinen Pelz zu wachsen. Irritiert schüttelte er den Kopf, und versuchte durch Blinzeln das Bild wieder gerade zu rücken. Doch vergebens. Die korkenzieherartigen Verwirrungen anzusehen, riefen ein Gefühl der Beklommenheit in ihm hervor. Er hob seine Pranken an, und ballte sie zu Fäusten. Es funktionierte, doch sein Körper fühlte sich merkwürdig an. Das war ihm auf dem Erntedankfest noch nie passiert. Fasziniert stellte er fest, dass jedes Haar seines Pelzes, in einer Prise dahin zu wehen schien, die jedoch gar nicht da war. Er war so gebannt von diesen Vorgängen, das er regelrecht zusammenschrak, als das tiefe dröhnen Vodans Stimme ertönte. Er verstand kein Wort.
Mühevoll löste er den Blick von seinem Pelz, und blickte zu Vodan. Sein Maul bewegte sich. Er hörte … Geräusche. Ein wilder Wirrwarr, war aber nicht in der Lage ein einziges Wort zu verstehen. Er musste sich zusammen nehmen, das konnte doch nicht sein.
Er petzte die Augen zusammen, als ob das seinen Gehörsinn schärfen könne, spitzte die Ohren. Nichts. Er sah Vodan, er hörte Vodan, aber er konnte die Worte nicht zusammenbringen. Und wie Vodan aussah. Seine Hörner hatten sich begonnen zu Kringeln, seine Nase schwankte unentwegt, zwischen der Größe eines Kürbisses, und dem einer Erbse. In den Momenten wenn sie wie eine Erbse schien, erinnerte sein Anblick Arled an den einer Maus. Einer sitzenden acht Fuß Maus, mit gekringelten Hörnern.
Das war einfach zu viel. Er brach in schallendes Gelächter aus. Hun stimmte mit ein. Zumindest glaubte Arled das. Er spürte die Wellen seines stoßweise ausgestoßenen Atems mehr, als er fähig war sie zu hören. Als er zu Hun blickte, dessen Äußeres ähnlich dem Vodans, alle Schranken der festen Materie hinter sich gelassen hatte, kippte Arled beinahe um vor Lachen.
Ragi saß zwischen den dreien, und hatte eine ernste Mine aufgelegt. Er stimmte nicht in das Gelächter mit ein. All seine Versuche mit Vodan ein Gespräch zu beginnen scheiterten, da Vodan unentwegt auf Arled mit Fragen einströmte, welche dieser nicht in der Lage war zu beantworten. Das lag sicher nicht daran, das Arled die Antworten nicht gewusst hätte, sondern an der nun einsetzenden Wirkung des Bieres. Dem Bier hatte Ragi auch zu verdanken, das er die Befürchtung hegte, einen Teil seiner Hörleistung einzubüßen, wenn er noch länger dem tosenden Gelächter Huns ausgesetzt wäre, der neben ihm saß, und sich offensichtlich über alles köstlich amüsierte. Der sonst so Verschlossene lachte wie ein kleines Kind.
Ragi knuffte Hun in die Seite, keine Reaktion. Nochmal stieß er seinen Ellbogen in die Seite Huns, diesmal fester. Verwirrt, aber immer noch lachend, richtete Hun seinen verwirrten Blick auf den kleineren Worgen. Dieser versuchte gar nicht erst, auf verbaler Ebene mit Hun zu kommunizieren, still zeigte er nach oben. Huns verklärter Blick folgte dem Fingerzeig. Als sein Blick die, um die Pilze kreisenden Flugtiere traf, weiteten sich seine Augen entsetzt, und sein Lachen verstummte abrupt. Er zog seine Knie an die Brust, legte seinen Kopf darauf, und brabbelte etwas von „Feuerfliegen“ vor sich hin. Ragi grinst zufrieden. Dann griff er nach den halbvollen Humpen der Drei, und schüttete den Rest der Flüssigkeit ins Feuer. Es gab keine Beschwerden. Ragi war sich recht sicher, das Vodan, Hun und Arled den Trunk welcher für ihren Zustand verantwortlich war, bereits völlig vergessen hatten. Dämonisches Zeug.
Für heute war wohl nicht mehr mit sinnvollen Informationen zu rechnen. Ragi stand auf, und ging zu einem am Rand der Feuerstelle gewachsenen Pilz, dessen in die Breite gewachsener Hut, perfekt als Liegefläche diente. Er legte sich darauf, und starrte in die Pilzkronen hinauf. Während er den leuchtenden Schwärmen dabei zusah, wie sie sich mühten nicht als Nahrung der Sporensegler zu enden, dachte er über den Teil von Arleds Geschichte nach, den er geschafft hatte zu bereichten, ehe das Bier wirkte. Einige äußerst Interessante Details hatten Erwähnung gefunden, derer Tragweite sich der Junge nicht einmal bewusst zu sein schien.
Nach circa einer halben Stunde, fielen ihm über dem, vom Gelächter seiner drei Begleiter untermalten Grübeln, die Augen zu und er driftete in einen angenehmen Schlaf.

Mehrere Tage waren vergangen, seit Ellenora auf Framier ins Flüchtlingslager zurück gekehrt war. Trotz ihres vehementen Beharrens, wieder nach Lohenscheit zurück kehren zu müssen, um Tesius zur Hilfe zu eilen, hatte Miras nicht seine Zustimmung erteilt. Die Tatsache, dass selbst ihr herzerweichenster Tonfall und ihr betörenster Augen Aufschlag, welcher bei Miras für gewöhnlich nie seine Wirkung verfehlte, diesmal keine Wirkung zeigte, erzürnte sie. Der Fakt, dass sie tief in ihrem Innern wusste, er war im Recht, machte sie Fuchsteufelswild. Ihre Ohnmacht Tesius zu retten, ihr Bein, was zwar gut verheilte, aber noch immer nicht wieder so benutzbar war wie vor dem Unfall, all das Leid und Elend welches im Lager herrschte, schlug stark auf ihr Gemüt. Sie vertrieb sich die Zeit mit Zielübung, indem sie ihren Pfeil und Bogen dazu nutzte auf die gepfählten Worgenköpfe zu schießen, welche am Waldrand aufgereiht waren. Die zum größten Teil schon völlig vom Fleisch befreiten, und von der Sonne ausgeblichenen Schädel, zerbarsten bei einem Treffer meist in hunderte Splitter. Es war nicht so befriedigend, wie die Bestien lebend zu jagen. Die Erkenntnis in ihren Augen zu sehen, wenn sich ihre vermeintlich leichte Beute, als ihr schlimmster Albtraum herausstellte. Aber es war ein Anfang, ein Ventil, ohne das sie womöglich Wahnsinnig geworden wäre.

Etliche Meilen entfernt von ihr, tief unter der Erde, in einer orangerot erleuchteten Höhle, lag einer, der die Zustand des Wahnsinnig Werdens, bereits weit hinter sich gelassen hatte. Wenn man ihn fragte, war es ohnehin kein Wahnsinn der ihn Antrieb. Es war nur recht und billig, dass alle für ihre Taten bezahlen sollten, die ihn zu dem getrieben hatten, was er nun war. Einst einer der mächtigsten, charismatischsten und schönsten Drachen, die Azeroth je gesehen hatte. Gern gesehener Gast unter den anderen Schwärmen, einst auserwählt von den Titanen, mit Macht und einer ehrvollen Aufgabe bedacht, lag er nun hier in seinem Erdloch. Wurde gehasst, gefürchtet, und verachtet. ER!
War gezwungen sich hier zu verstecken. Einer Made gleich, die sich in der Hoffnung vom Specht verschont zu werden, tiefer und tiefer in den Stamm eines Baumes frist. ER!
Doch die Zeit war gekommen. SEINE Zeit war gekommen. Er war geduldig. Hatte verharrt, hatte ausgeharrt. Hatte sich ruhig verhalten. Hatte nur die nötigsten Kontakte aufrechterhalten. Kontakte die ihm von einer besseren Zeit berichteten. Kontakte die ihm versprachen, wieder seine Achtung vor den Völkern wiederherzustellen. Wenn gleich es eine andere Art der Achtung sein würde. Eine Achtung die auf Furcht beruhte. Es war nur gerecht. Sie hatten keine bessere Behandlung verdient. Nach allem was sie ihm angetan hatten.

Rinzflag, ein kleiner grüner Goblin, schwitzte am ganzen Körper. Er haste seine Arbeit. Tag und Nacht schuften er und sein Kumpane an diesem stinkenden Drachenvieh. Und was war ihr Dank? Zu hunderten waren sie von ihm zerquetscht worden, wie Fliegen, die sich auf eine Buchseite setzten, und vom Leser in einer nebensächlichen Bewegung aus dem Leben befördert wurden. Er hasste diesen Drachen. Er hasste seine rissigen schwarzen Schuppen. Er haste sein Blut, das heiß wie Magma durch seine Adern strömte, und wenn man nicht aufpasste, aus einem der etlichen Risse in des Leviathans Haut floss, und einem Verbrennungen zufügte. Er hasste seinen fauligen Atem. Er haste einfach alles an ihm. Er setzt seinen Nagel an, mit dem er eine sich lösende Metallplatte wieder in den Schuppen des Ungetüms zu verankern suchte. Mit gewaltigen Hammerschlägen, wie man sie seinen dünnen grünen Ärmchen gar nicht zugetraut hätte, trieb er den Stahlbolzen tief in die Schuppen des Drachen. Er hoffte irgendwo in diesem Monster einen Nerv zu treffen. Wenn er denn überhaupt noch zum fühlen in der Lage war. Er drehte sich um, und packte sich den nächsten Nagel. Als er sich umdrehte wäre er fast rückwärts in die Lava, welche hinter ihm zäh brodelte gekippt. Er wurde beobachtet. Direkt über ihm, hatte sich ein Loch in der Haut des Drachen geöffnet, aus dem ihn ein Auge anstarrte, welches in der gleichen Intensität leuchtete, wie das Magma selbst. Obgleich das Auge selbst, reptilienartig Emotionslos war, brannte in der Iris ein Feuer, das Bände sprach. Es kündete von Leid, von Wut, von Rachedurst. Es versprach unendliche Leiden, es versprach verderben.
Rinzflag schluckte schwer. Nun lag dieses Biest schon so lang versteckt, in einem tiefen Traum. Und ausgerechnet, in seiner Schicht, gerade jetzt, musste er erwachen. Kurz überlegte er, ob sein Wunsch eventuell in Erfüllung gegangen sein, und der von ihm eingeschlagene Nagel einen Nerv getroffen und die Bestie so geweckt hatte. Er müsste besser aufpassen was er sich wünschte. Der Fels vor Rinzflag knirschte, als der Leviathan langsam begann seinen Kopf anzuheben. Bis auf Zuckungen im Traum, oder wildes um sich schlagen mit seinem Schwanz, hatte der Drache sich schon ewig nicht mehr bewegt. Rinzflag glaubte das Knacken der Knochen und Gelenke zu hören, die nach all der Zeit wieder benutzt wurden.
Schreie sterbender Goblins hallten durch die Höhle, als der Drache sich auf seine Pranken erhob. Er breitete seine Flügel aus, und schlug zweimal kräftig bevor er sie elegant auf seinem Rücken zusammenfaltete. Die orkanartigen Böen welche seine Flügelschläge auslösten, beförderten etliche seiner Kameraden in die Magmaseen. Es schien die Echse nicht zu interessieren. Rinzflag, konnte einfach nur dastehen, und fassungslos zu starren. Er konnte nicht glauben was gerade geschah. Die Nüstern des Drachen blähten sich, als er seine Lungen mit Luft füllte. Dann öffnete sich sein Maul und gab den Blick auf Zähne frei, die Rinzflags Körperlänge ein gutes Stück überragten. Ein Ruck ging durch den Drachenleib, und er hob einen Schrei an, der so laut, war, das Rinzflag in nun wenige Sekunden ertragen musste. Dann fühlte er ein Stechen in seinen Ohren, und die Welt um ihn wurde still. Rinzflag hatte nicht mehr die Zeit, sich über den Verlust seines Gehörs zu grämen. Nur Sekunden später strömte aus dem Schlund des Drachen, eine Feuersäule hervor, das Rinzflag spürte wie die Haut in seinem Gesicht begann Blasen zu werfen. Er hob eine Hand schützend vor die Augen, und taumelte zurück. Den Magmasee hatte er komplett vergessen.
Es war das letzte was er in seinem Leben vergessen sollte.

…to be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Evilslyn (23. Oktober 2009)

Von mildem Sonnenlicht beschienen, bot der Berghang, welcher von einzelnen verstreut wachsenden Laubbäumen bewachsen war, ein beschauliches Bild. Vogelgezwitscher war, abgesehen vom leisen Rascheln der Blätter, welche in einer sanften Brise wogten, das einzige Geräusch. Nur spärlich wuchs Gras auf den wenigen Flächen, an denen sich Erde auf dem felsigen Untergrund angesammelt hatte. Auf den vorherrschenden, scharfkantigen Felsen, die die Landschaft prägten, fanden sonst nur Flechten und Moose statt, die sich trotzig anklammerten, und Wind und Wetter die Stirn boten. Es war keine Lebensfreundliche Gegend, hier oben in den Bergen. Doch sie war auch alles andere als tot. Vereinzelt sprangen Eichhörnchen durch die Baumkronen, immer auf der nervösen Suche nach einer Nuss, oder etwas anderem essbaren. Bei genauerem Hinsehen entdeckte man auf den Felsen, Eidechsen und Insekten, welche versuchten so viel Energie der Sonnenstrahlen in sich aufzunehmen, wie nur möglich. 
Die Tiere waren so träge, fühlte sich so sicher, dass auch beim unvermittelt auftretenden Geräusch von Donner, keines die Flucht ergriff. Es mag auch daran gelegen haben, dass ihr Verstand nicht ausreichte zu verstehen. Hätten sie erfasst, dass dieser Donner nicht aus dem Himmel, sondern aus der Erde kam, sie hätten sich anders reagiert. Erst als die Erde begann, einer Stimmgabel gleich zu vibrieren, schwante einigen, dass es besser sei Schutz zu suchen. Eidechsen stoben in ihre Wohnnischen zwischen den Steinen, Eichhörnchen eilten auf ihre Bäume, wo sie aus Astlöchern heraus, ärgerlich keckernd ihrem Unmut Luft machten. 
Das Beben, welches die Erde erfasst hatte nahm beständig an Intensität zu. Kleine Steine verloren ihren Halt, und rollten den Hang hinunter. Kleinere Erdansammlungen, die vom Wind in Felsspalten geweht wurden, gingen als Minilawinen ab. Den Felsen die darauf geruht hatten, wurde so ihr Halt entzogen, und sie polterten mit Getöse ins Tal. Auf ihrem Weg rissen sie immer neue Steine mit sich, so dass sich nach kurzem eine gewaltige Lawine ihren Weg bahnte. Bäume umknickte wie Streichhölzer und nichts, denn eine Schneise der Verwüstung hinterließ.
Im Epizentrum des Bebens, ereignete sich jedoch ein noch viel beeindruckenderes Schauspiel.
Das Beben nahm ständig an Stärke zu, aus dem Innern der Erde ertönte Knirschen und Krachen, welches so unheimlich klang, dass selbst die vorwitzigen Eichhörnchen ihr Meckern einstellten, und sich in den hintersten Winkel ihrer Baumhöhlen verzogen. So sahen sie nicht, wie der Felsboden unter ächzen nachgab und in die Tiefe sackte. Sahen nicht, wie noch eben massiver Fels flüssig zu werden schien, und in einem gigantischen Strudel ins Erdreich abzufließen begann. Felsen, Pflanzen, Eidechsen, Käfer und einige Eichhörnchen samt ihrer Bäume, wurde erbarmungslos mit in die Tiefe gerissen und in dem Mahlstrom aus Holz und Stein, regelrecht zerrieben. 
Der Strudel drehte sich immer schneller, und nach weniger als einer Minute war alles vorüber. 
Eine gespenstige Stille, legte sich über das Land. Kein Magma schoss aus dem Loch hervor, kein Rauch stieg auf. Einzig, ein Hitzeflirren war in der Luft über dem Loch zu erkennen. Gerade als die ersten Lebewesen vorsichtig aus ihren Verstecken hervor lugten, um die Veränderung in Augenschein zu nehmen, hob ein neues Geräusch an. Dem Atem eines Riesen gleich, rauschte es aus der Tiefe, als mit Druck Luft aus dem Loch hervor gepresst wurde.
Instinktiv ahnten die Tiere, dass dies nichts Gutes verhieß. Die vorwitzigen Nasen verschwanden wieder von den Eingängen ihrer Höhlen. So war niemand Augenzeuge, als nach all den Jahren der Entbehrung, nach all der Zeit des schmerzgeplagten Schlafs und des Sinnens auf Rache, Todesschwinge wieder an die Erdoberfläche zurück kehrte. Sein schwarzes Schuppenkleid schien die Sonnenstrahlen förmlich zu absorbieren. Schatten umwogten ihn. Zwischen den Schuppen, konnte man tiefe Risse erkennen, welche sich über seinen gesamten Körper zogen, und in denen Magmaadern pulsierten. Die Platten aus schwarzem Stahl, welche ihm von Goblins implantiert wurden um seinen Zerfall zu stoppen, gaben seinem ohnehin gigantischen Körper ein noch wuchtigeres und martialisches Aussehen. 
Nachdem er sich aus dem Loch hervor gewunden hatte, blickte der Leviathan aus orangerot glühenden Augen, in denen nichts mehr von seinem Charme, seiner Güte, und seinem Witz, für den er unter seinen ehemaligen Freunden beliebt gewesen war mehr stand, ins Tal hinab. Seine Augen waren Blickten weit über das Land. Er erkannte Dörfer und Städte welche sich in die Niederungen duckten. Doch sein Blick war in eine viel weitere Ferne gerichtet. Der Ort in dessen Richtung er blickte, war sogar für seine Drachenaugen zu weit entfernt. Doch er spürte ihn. Fühlte wie der Ort, einem Band gleich, an ihm zog. Ihn zu sich rief. 
Er breitete seine Schwingen aus, und auf seine Hinterbeine steigend, schlug er einige Male testweise mit ihnen. Er fühlte sich hervorragend. Natürlich war da noch immer der Schmerz in seinem ganzen Körper, der ihn immer daran erinnerte wie er hintergangen worden war, der drohte ihn von Innen zu zerreißen. Doch selbigen trug er bereits so lange mit sich herum, dass er zu einer Art Gewohnheit geworden war. Nein, er fühlte sich hervorragend, weil sich endlich etwas tat. All zulange schon musste er in diesem Erdloch verharren. Während die Zeit, nicht voran zuschreiten schien. Wäre es nach ihm gegangen, er wäre schon vor Jahren aus seiner Isolation hervorgekommen, hätte Tod und Verderben über alle gebracht die für seinen Zustand verantwortlich waren. Doch dies hätte in seinem desolaten Zustand wohl seinen Tod bedeutet. Gut das sich jemand um ihn sorgte. Gut das wenigstens jene Macht, tief unter der weiten See, noch wusste was recht ist. Wie man einen Drachenaspekt zu behandeln hatte, und der ihm in seinem Denken nahe stand. Todesschwinge konnte ihr erstes persönliches aufeinandertreffen kaum erwarten. Hatte es sich so oft in Gedanken ausgemalt. Und heute war nun endlich der Tag gekommen. Die Stimme in seinem Kopf, welche er damals, kurz nach dem Kampf gegen seine ehemaligen „Freunde“, erstmals gehört hatte. Damals als ihm alles so sinnlos erschien. Seine Flucht so ehrlos, sein Leben so wertlos.
Die ihm damals von einer Zukunft berichtete, von der er selbst nicht mehr zu träumen gewagt hatte. Die ihm sogar Visionen geschickt hatte. Oh er sah die Bilder noch immer vor seinem Inneren Auge vor sich. So süß die Vergeltung.
Und heute hatte sie sich wieder gemeldet, hatte endlich die Worte gesprochen nach denen er sich so gesehnt hatte.
„Todesschwinge! Todesschwinge?“, hatte die Stimme plötzlich in seinem Verstand widergehallt, direkt zwischen seinen Ohren. „Mein lieber, es ist an der Zeit deinen Hort zu verlassen. Es ist an der Zeit dich wieder an den Himmel Azeroths zu erheben und deinen Schatten über die Wiesen und Felder dahin gleiten zu sehen. Komm Todesschwinge, komm zu mir, und wir werden gemeinsam eine Zukunft einleiten, die deine Vorstellungen noch bei weitem übertreffen sollen.“ Seine Antwort war kurz und prägnant. Sie bestand aus nur zwei Worten: „Ich komme.“
Der Schwarzdrache, breitete seine Schwingen aus und ließ ein Brüllen ertönen, welches durch das vor ihm liegende Tal brandete, und jedem der es hörte ein Schaudern durch den Körper trieb. Hunde zogen ihre Schwänze ein und verkrochen sich, Vögel flogen auf und Pferde gingen mit ihren Reitern durch. 
Dann beschleunigte er den Schlag seiner Schwingen, drückte sich vom Boden ab, und schoss in den azurblauen Himmel hinauf. Im gleichen Moment schoss aus dem Loch durch das er gekrochen war, eine Lavasäule empor, und Risse breiteten sich durch den Fels aus. Ein bösartiges Lächeln spielte um den Reptilienmund des Drachen. Er freute sich auf alles was nun vor ihm lag. Er war in sein Revier zurückgekehrt. 
Weh dir Azeroth, möge das Schicksal deiner gnädig sein.

…to be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Evilslyn (26. Oktober 2009)

„Arled?“, sanft, leise, wie Balsam.
„Arled?“, drängender, beunruhigt.
Arled raste, in eine Blase des Wohlbehagens gehüllt, durch Tunnel aus Licht und Schatten. Alle Farben des Regenbogens umfingen ihn. Sein Geist kribbelte beim Versuch, all diese Eindrücke zu verarbeiten. Er wusste dass die Fragen ihm galten. Wusste auch das etwas nicht so war wie es sein sollte. Doch der Lichttunnel hielt ihn gefangen.
„Arled!“, einsam, flehend.
Vor Arled Augen, erschien das Bild der Frau in weiß, Dringlichkeit lag in ihrem Blick. Wie vom Donner gerührt, traf es Arled. Sie war es die nach ihm rief. Er schüttelte seinen Kopf, zumindest das was er als solchen wahrnahm, versuchte klar zu werden. Noch immer schossen die Lichter auf ihn ein. Wut stieg in ihm auf. Sie half.
Mit einem kehligen Knurren, schaffte er es den Lichttunnel zu vertreiben, und öffnete die Augen. Er lag nicht in Vodan´s Höhle. Er stand auf jener Lichtung, welche ihm mittlerweile wohl vertraut war. Der Moosboden, welcher den kleinen See, welcher in der Mitte lag um wuchs, verlor sich in der Dunkelheit. Der See schillerte in verschiedenen Farben, und seine Entfernung konnte Arled nicht richtig abschätzen. Eben noch schien er zum greifen nah, dann war es, als sei er etliche Steinwurf weit entfernt. Dem Farbentunnel war er also entkommen, der Wirkung des Bieres offenbar noch nicht.
Als sein Blick auf die anmutige Gestallt, seiner mystischen Gönnerin fiel, versuchte er sich zusammenzureisen. Als wäre sie seine Mutter, war ihm die Vorstellung unangenehm, sie könnte seinen Zustand bemerken. Ihrem unglücklichen Gesichtsausdruck nach zu folge, hatte er damit wenig Erfolg. Sein Herz zog sich zusammen.
„Ich habt mich gerufen?“, versuchte er in seinem ernstesten Tonfall eine Begrüßung. Doch seine Worte klangen, hallend, verschoben, und er war sich nicht einmal sicher ob er jedes Wort wie geplant hervor gebracht hatte. Seine Stimme schien ein Echo aufzuweisen. Er versuchte noch einmal anzusetzen, wurde jedoch unterbrochen.
„Versuch es erst gar nicht. Meinst du etwa ich weis nicht was mit dir los ist?“, ein Anflug von Ärger lag in ihrer Stimme, was Arled wie eine Nadel ins Herz traf. Jedoch lag auch ein Hauch von Belustigung unter selbigem, was sein Herz zum Lachen brachte.
„Ich…also wir…haben einen Tauren getroffen. Hast du auch schon mal so einen…äh, haben sie schon mal so einen gesehen? Die sind einfach riesig! Und diese Nase.“, wie ein Wasserfall schossen die Worte aus Arled hervor. Obgleich er schon früh bemerkte wie unpassend seine Ansprache war, konnte er seine Zunge einfach nicht im Zaum halten. Je peinlicher ihm seine Ausführungen waren, desto mehr versuchte er sie durch eine nächste zu relativieren, und so strömte mehr und mehr Unsinn aus seinem Mund, über den er keine rechte Kontrolle mehr zu haben schien.
„Einen Tauren?“, unterbrach sie ihn schmunzelnd. „Ja, die sind führwahr lustige Wesen. Besonders ihr Hang zu allen möglich Formen des Rauschs. Wie ich sehe, hast du bereits damit Bekanntschaft gemacht“ Sie lies ein kurzes Lachen erklingen, welches wie helle Glocken in Arled Ohren klang. Sein Innerstes füllte sich mit einer Woge der Wärme und Zuneigung. Mit einer Handbewegung unterband sie seinen Ansatz, seinen Redeschwall fortzusetzen.
„Ruhig, ruhig mein Guter.“, noch immer spielte ein gütiges Schmunzeln um ihre Mundwinkel. „Was ich dir zu sagen habe, ist viel zu wichtig, als dass wir es uns leisten könnten, wenn du die Hälfte wieder vergisst. Also komm her.“ Sie streckte ihm eine Hand entgegen. Ihre weiß schimmernde Haut, wirkte weich wie Samt. Er konnte sein Glück kaum fassen. Vorsichtig, um den Moment zu genießen, schritt er langsam auf sie zu. Als er vor ihr Stand, überragte er die kleine Frau um gut eine Kopflänge. Sie wirkte jedoch nicht im Mindesten besorgt, einen Worgen direkt vor sich zu haben. Sanft lächelnd drückte sie sich auf ihre Zehenspitzen, faste nach oben, und legte Arled ihre Hand auf den breiten Schädel. Wärme süß wie Honig floss von ihrer Berührung aus, in ihn hinein. Sickerte in die tiefsten Winkel seines Bewusstseins, und schien alle Folgen seines Biergenusses in sich aufzusaugen.
Die Konturen der Umgebung wurden wieder schärfer, wirkten nicht mehr so fließend. Das Empfinden, das alltägliche Dinge hatte urkomisch erscheinen lassen verschwand, genau wie das Hochgefühl in dem er geschwelgt hatte.
Das Gute war, dass allein durch ihre Anwesenheit schon ein Hochgefühl in ihm aufblühte. Unter der Berührung ihrer Hand, hätte sie wohl auch sein Leben nehmen können. Die leere Hülle seines Körpers, wäre noch selig lächelnd auf dem Boden aufgeschlagen.
Mit der Rückkehr seiner scharfen Sinne, nahm er auch ihre Anmut und Schönheit in noch größerem Maße wahr.
„So, nun solltest du mir wieder deine gesamte Aufmerksamkeit schenken können.“, nickte sie zufrieden, während sie ihm tief in die Augen sah. „Nun zu den Dingen warum ich dich gerufen habe.“ Ihre Finger schlossen sich etwas fester um seinen Schädel, und vor Arleds Augen verschwamm der Raum, und eine Vision ersetzte sein Sichtfeld.
Er raste über das Land. War Körperlos. Wälder und Wiesen flogen unter ihm dahin. Überall im Land waren folgen des Zwischenfalls zu erkennen. Neu entstandene Seen, aus denen noch immer die begrünten Baumwipfel hervorragten. Ehemalige Seen, deren ehemaliges Bett, nun nur noch braune schlackige Gruben waren, die langsam begannen zu trocknen, und dabei wie ein riesiges Mosaik von Rissen durchzogen wurden. Umgestürzte Bäume, Spuren riesiger durch die Landschaft gerollter Felsen.
Sein Geist flog immer weiter gen Osten. Bald schon sah er wieder den Greymanewall, der sich am Horizont als riesiges dunkles Band erhob. Als er ihn erreicht, und überquert hatte, konnte er sehen dass viele der Steine, die Murmeln gleich vor der Eruptionswelle dahin gerollt waren, in den Wall eingeschlagen waren, und gewaltige Trichter in das Bauwerk geschlagen hatten. Doch der Wall stand noch. Die Frage war nur wie lange noch.
Doch damit würde sich Arled später beschäftigen. Hier schien nicht das Ziel seiner Reise zu liegen, denn mit atemberaubender Geschwindigkeit, schoss er weiter.
Arleds Erinnerung an die Zwergenhallen wurde wach, an dessen Ende der schwarze Drache gelegen hatte. Todesschwinge. Ein Gefühl der Beklemmung befiel ihn. Was konnte es in dieser Höhle den noch zu sehen geben. Allerdings wurden diese Gedanken schon bald ersetzt. Ersetzt von blankem Entsetzen.
Zu Anfang waren es nur weit entfernte, vereinzelte Rauchfahnen gewesen. Arled hatte sie kaum bemerkt, zu beschäftigt, beobachtete er das Land über welches er hinweg flog. Dann hatte er unter sich die ersten Magmaspalten entdeckt. Zäh und brodelnd, quoll das Magma aus dem Innern der Erde. Der Schwerkraft folgende, wälzte es sich zwar langsam, doch unaufhaltbar die Hänge hinab. Alles was seinen Weg kreuzte, zu langsam oder nicht in der Lage war zu entkommen, verbrannte. Die Spalten waren zu Anfang nur wenige. Doch je weiter er vorstieß, umso häufiger tauchten sie auf. Er entdecke ein Dorf, oder das was davon übrig geblieben war. Wo einst der Dorfplatz gelegen hatte, teilte nun ein Magmastrom die Dorfhälften. Arled konnte es nicht fassen. Was ging hier nur vor sich. Als er den Berghang erreichte, den er als jenen wiedererkannte, in dessen Innern der Großdrache ruhte, wusste er, dass er das Epizentrum erreicht hatte. Ein Teil der Bergflanke fehlte komplett. Aus dem gigantischen Loch strömte ein Lavastrom der alles in den Schatten stellte, was Arled auf seinem Flug bisher zu Gesicht bekommen hatte. Wie ein Netz aus rot leuchtenden Adern, verzweigte er sich auf seinem Weg ins Tal. Jedoch schien dieser Strom nicht der Schwerkraft zu folgen. Sondern den Dörfern und Städten.
Nicht wie erwartet in den Berg, flog Arled über dem Lavastrom dahin, über brennende Dörfer hinweg. Sah, wie ameisengleich hunderte von Flüchtlingen, auf den Straßen die von der Lava wegführten unterwegs waren. Manche hatten ihr Vieh dabei, oder ihr Hab und Gut auf Viehkarren, doch die meisten trugen nur die Kleidung die sie am Leib hatten mit sich.
Immer wieder sah Arled kleine Vulkane die erst vor kurzem entstanden schienen. Tiefe Furchen zeichneten an manchen Stellen das Angesicht Azeroths.
„Schau, dort am Horizon“, ertönte plötzlich die melodische Stimme der weisen Frau. Er schrak überrascht zusammen, so gebannt hatte er die Veränderungen am Boden betrachtet.
Sein Blick richtet sich nach vorne, und er brauchte nicht lang um zu erkennen was sie meinte.
Zuerst erkannte er nur eine schwarze Wolke am Himmel. Ähnlich derer die ein Gewitter mit sich brachte. Nur das diese von einem weit tieferen Schwarz war. Sie schien wie ein Stück Dunkelheit selbst. Aus ihr zuckten keine Blitze, sondern Feuerbälle stürzten daraus zur Erde.
Als er noch etwas aufgeholt hatte, erkannte Arled auch wer oder was dafür verantwortlich war. Es war Todesschwinge, kein Zweifel. Die Umrisse des Drachen, waren in der Wolke nur zu erahnen. Sein riesiger schwarz geschuppter Körper, wirkte noch beeindruckender als er es ohnehin in der Höhle getan hatte. Hätte Arled einen Körper zur Verfügung gehabt, sein Maul hätte weit offen gestanden.
Er war also tatsächlich erwacht. Todesschwinge war aus seinem Versteck hervor gekrochen, um zurück zu holen was er einst verloren hatte. Auch wenn Arled glaubte, dass es ihm um weit mehr ging, als nur die Wiedererlangung seines ehemaligen Besitzes. Die Flammenzungen welche er gen Erde Schickte, legten reges Zeugnis davon ab, das Arled richtig lag. Todesschwinge wollte Rache. Rache, und Tot. Und er war dabei, all dies zu verbreiten.
Arleds Tempo passte sich dem Todesschwinges an. Er folgte ihm, kam jedoch nicht mehr näher. „Ich hab es gesehen. Muss ich mir das noch länger antun?“, fragte Arled in Gedanken, und hoffte die weiße Frau würde ihn hören können.
„Geduld. Geduld mein Lieber. Es ist wichtig das du etwas siehst.“, ihre Stimme war wie Balsam für seinen geschundenen Geist.
Nach etwa fünfzehn Minuten, fünfzehn Minuten die Arled hilflos mit ansehen musste, wie dutzende Dörfer und Städte von der Wut des Drachen ausgelöscht wurden. Zeuge wurde, wie der Drache Vulkane beschwor, welche ihren tödlichen Inhalt über Felder und Wiesen speiten. Wie sie alles in Brand steckten und eine Ascheschicht über den zuvor so fruchtbaren Boden legten.
Dann tauchte ein blaues Band am Horizont auf, das schnell näher kam, und immer breiter und breiter wurde. Die große See. Arled hatte mit seinem Vater einst einen Hafen besucht, und sich ausgemalt, was die Matrosen der Flotte, welche der ganze Stolz von Gilneas war, wohl auf ihren Reisen erleben mochten. Doch nicht im Traum, hatte er sich die große See, so groß vorgestellt.
Todeschwinge verharrte keinen Augenblick. Er schoss über den Küstenstreifen hinaus, kerzengerade auf sein Ziel zu. Lag es etwa in Kalimdor?
Kalimdor, ein wildes Land. In dem allerlei Gefahren und Abenteuer auf jene warteten, die wagemutig, oder dumm genug waren die Überfahrt zu wagen.
Da Gilneas eine Seefahrernation war, kursierten allerlei Geschichten. Die bekannteste, war mit Abstand jene über den Mahlstrom. Ein Strudel, dessen Ausmaße so gigantisch waren, dass man, an einem Rand angekommen, das andere Ende nicht erkennen konnte. Arled hielt diese Beschreibungen immer für Seemannsgarn. Es war ganz normal das Seemänner auf ihren langen entbehrungsreichen Fahrten Geschichten erfanden, und machte wurde gar Wirr, und faselten Unsinn. Da konnte ein großer Fisch, schnell zu einem Fischmenschen, und ein Strudel zu einem Mahlstrom werden. Arled hatte sich innerlich immer über diese Geschichten amüsiert. Bis heute. Nachdem sie eine Weile auf die offene See hinausgeflogen waren, der Drache hielt nach wie vor an seiner Richtung fest, geschah am Horizont etwas mit dem Wasser. Aus der Ferne wirkte es fast, wie Stromschnellen. Beim näherkommen, entpuppte es sich jedoch als der Rand, des mit abstand größten Naturschauspiel, dessen Arled je Zeuge wurde. Dagegen waren die Vulkane die von Todesschwinge aus der Erde gehoben wurden, wie winzige Pickel. Die Rundung des Randes, war kaum zu erkennen, so gewaltig war der Umfang des Mahlstroms. Nichts, hatten die Seefahrer bereichtet, was den weißen Rand des Stroms durchquert, kehrt je wieder zurück. Man berichtete sich, dass in der Mitte des Stroms, eine so gewaltige Menge an Schiffen liegen musste, dass sich die Seefahrer Stritten, ob sie nicht bereits an der Wasseroberfläche zu sehen sein müssten. Arled konnte sie nun verstehen.
Er war so gebannt von dem Anblick, dass er erst die Veränderung in Todesschwinges Flugbahn bemerkte, als dieser in sein Sichtfeld eintauchte. Weit unter ihm.
Im Sturzflug stieß der Leviathan auf die tosende Wasseroberfläche zu. Arled verstand nicht. War der Drache nun endgültig verrückt geworden? Oder war er über seinen Wahnsinn so verzweifelt, das er seinem Leben ein Ende setzten wollte?
Jeden Moment rechnete Arled damit, dass er seinen Sturzflug abfangen würde. Seine Schwingen ausbreiten und seinen Weg über die See fortsetzen würde. Doch es geschah nicht.
Kopf voran schoss die Echse, wie ein schwarzer Pfeil in die Fluten. Ein gewaltiger Schwall Wasser stieg in die Höhe. Prasselnd stürzte das Wasser zurück, schäumte, und schon wies nichts mehr, auf den Drachen hin, der gerade hier versunken war. Konnte es denn wahr sein?
War dies das Ende, eines der größten Drachen Azeroths? Ein Freitod?
„Mach dich nicht lächerlich.“, erklang tadelnd die vertraute Stimme in Arleds Kopf. „Es braucht mehr als ein wenig Wasser, um diesen Drachen aufzuhalten. Wir können ihm nicht weiter folgen. Sie würden dich bemerken. Ihre Netze sind gespannt. Du wärst leichte Beute.“
„Wer sind sie? Und wieso sollte ich ihre Beute sein? Ich bin doch Körperlich gar nicht hier.“, gab Arled verdutzt zurück.
„Deinen Geist einzufangen würde ja auch genügen, nicht war. Du solltest auf keinen Fall den Fehler machen, unsere Feinde zu unterschätzen. Dies ist schon vielen vor dir zum Verhängnis geworden. Es gibt viele Dinge in dieser Welt die anders sind, als sie auf den ersten Blick scheinen. Und hier, siehst du wohl eine der größten Täuschungen vor dir, die in ganz Azeroth existiert.“
„Wie…“, Arled war völlig verwirrt. Was meinte sie damit?
„Was siehst du wenn du da hinab schaust?“, fragte sie geduldig.
„Den Mahlstrom. Fluch der Seefahrer. Was soll ich den sehen?“, Arled war trotzig. Was wollte sie nur, er war doch nicht blind.
„Ja das ist es auch was du sehen sollst. Aber glaube mir, dieser Ort ist alles andere als Tot. Unter diesen Wassern, befindet sich die größte Population Azeroths, vergleichbar mit der Menge an Orcs, Menschen, Tauren und Elfen zusammen genommen.“, der Ernst in ihrer Stimme, wischte Arleds Glaube an einen Scherz hinfort. Es war ihr Offenbar ernst.
„Meint ihr etwa… die Fischmenschen?“, hauchte Arled.
Ihr Schweigen, sagte mehr als tausend Worte.

… to be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Oktober 2009)

Pöse Naga^^


----------



## Al Fifino (27. Oktober 2009)

So, ich gebe mal einen kurzen Zwischenbericht über das, was ich bisher gelesen habe.

Ich bin inzwischen auf Seite 5 angekommen und dort bis etwa zur Hälfte vorgedrungen. Bis hierher hat sich der Schreibstil nicht viel verändert, auch wenn ich mit Freuden entdeckt habe, dass Du doch des detailierten Beschreibens mächtig bist - warum es dann aber in anderen Kapiteln relativ selten vorkommt, bleibt mir ein Rätsel. Die Beschreibung der Charaktere kommt mir persönlich nach wie vor zu kurz, aber was an Umgebungsdetails hervorgedrungen ist, macht eindeutig Spaß auf mehr. Die Geschichte selbst nimmt nun endlich ebenfalls Fahrt auf und erreicht langsam ein Maß an Spannung, mit dem ich gut leben kann. Vor allem das Einbauen neuer Charaktere, in diesem Falle Magnus und Ellenora, war hier eine Glanzidee und hat der Story ein Mittel gegeben, Neugier zu entfachen.

Was Du vielleicht noch ein wenig beachten solltest: nimm nicht zu viel Deiner Geschichte vorweg, und wiederhole Dich inhaltlich nicht. Ein Beispiel gebe ich an der Stelle, bei der man das erste Mal von der baldigen, monströsen Aufgabe mit dem Großdrachen erfährt. Warum gibst Du diese Einsicht? Es ist nicht so, als würde Alred sie demnächst in Angriff nehmen können, warum also schon jetzt den Vorhang lichten und diese Aufgabe nicht einfach mit einem "unnützen" Hinweis im Dunklen lassen?
Dann aber vor allem folgendes: Das nächste Kapitel beginnt mit einer Kurzzusammenfassung von dem, was Alred bevor steht. Wozu? Der Leser hat seine Aufgaben doch ein paar Zeilen vorher noch selbst mitbekommen, als sie ihm gezeigt wurden.

Die Grammatik ist leider nach wie vor fehler- bis mangelhaft. Teilweise wird's schwer, sich noch einen Sinn aus Sätzen zu machen, wenn plötzlich aus "manche" "machen" wird. Nimm Dir doch mal zwei Tage für jedes Kapitel Zeit - ein Tag zum Schreiben und einer zum Drüberlesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greets


----------



## Evilslyn (27. Oktober 2009)

Ellenora saß mit an die Brust gezogenen Knien am Rande eines kleinen Lagerfeuers und starrte auf den Waldrand. Ihr lockiges Haar umrahmte ihr Gesicht, welches einer Maske glich, einer Maske der Ausdruckslosigkeit. In all den Jahren ihres Lebens, das sie unter Soldaten verbrachte, hatte sie gelernt, keine Schwächen zu zeigen. Doch in ihrem Innern plagten sie schwere Schuldgefühle, und gerne hätte sie geschrien und geweint. 
Irgendwo hinter diesen Tannen, lag Lohenscheit. Der Ort, der einst ihre Heimat war. Der Ort an dem sie eine glückliche Kindheit verbracht hatte. Zumindest bis zu jenem Tag, von dem ab sie nur noch Leid, Schmerz und Verlust mit ihm verband.
Sie hatte ihren Vater verloren, sie hatte ihre Mutter verloren, und sie hatte ihre Freunde verloren. In einem Alter, in dem es ihr schwer fiel, all das zu begreifen, die Gründe zu verstehen. Bis heute konnte sie nicht verstehen, warum die Worgen in jener Nacht über ihre Heimat hergefallen waren. Aber sie hatte sich eines Geschworen. Dieses Gefühl der Ohnmacht, mit dem sie damals den dichten Wald durchstreift hatte, einsam und verängstigt, würde sie nie wieder in sich aufkommen lassen. Nachdem Miras sie gefunden, und ins Lager gebracht hatte, benötigte sie einige Zeit um sich wieder zu regenerieren, doch von da ab hatte sie täglich trainiert. Hatte sich von Miras und seinen Männern in den Künsten des Fechtens, des Fallenbaus, und des Reitens unterrichten lassen. Ihr anfänglicher Hohn, für das kleine Mädchen, war schon bald aufrichtiger Bewunderung und Respekt gewichen, da sie sich als äußerst talentierte Schülerin herausgestellt hatte.
Aber was brachte all ihr Können nun Tesius? Beim Gedanken an den jungen Mann, schienen kalte Hände ihr Herz zu umfassen, und sie fühlte einen Kloß in ihrem Hals. Sie sah ihn immer so vor sich, wie er auf der kleinen Lichtung gestanden, und mit großen Augen den von ihr gefangen Worgen beäugt hatte. Jener Worg, der schließlich für sein Verschwinden verantwortlich sein sollte. Er war noch so unbedarft gewesen. Völlig unerfahren. 
Mittlerweile war er sicher Tot. Sie hatte Miras Tag um Tag angefleht ihr einige Männer mitzugeben, um Tesius zu befreien, doch es war vergebens. Miras, der ihr sonst keinen Wunsch abschlagen konnte, war unverrückbar wie ein Fels bei seinem Standpunkt geblieben.
 Und das Schlimmste war, dass sie ihn verstehen konnte. In der Zeit nach dem Zwischenfall gab es so viel im Lager zu tun, so viele Verletzte Männer und Frauen, so viele  beschädigte Zelte und Wagen, das nicht einer entbehrt werden konnte. So blieb ihr nicht einmal das Pflaster des gerechten Zorns. Ihr blieb nichts, als die Rache. Oh und wie sie sich Rächen würde. Sie war sicherlich bereits unter den Worgen bekannt, denn sie hatte bereits mehr als einen Jagdzug durch Lohenscheits Wälder unternommen. Tesius war nur ein weiterer Name, den sie auf die Liste derer setzte, für welche sie die Worgen jagte.
Sie stand auf und streckte sich. Kühle Luft wehte unter ihr Hemd und lies sie schaudern. Es war kalt geworden. Sie zog ihre Jacke enger um sich, und machte sich auf den Weg zu Miras. Sie musste einiges mit ihm besprechen. Das Lager war weitgehend wieder hergestellt, und auch die Verwundeten waren auf dem Weg der Besserung. Sie konnte ihr Bein wieder ohne Einschränkung bewegen, und auch kleinere Ausritte hatte sie schon wieder unternommen. Die Zeit ihrer Rache rückte näher.

Während Arled noch über das Land zurück raste, dachte er über das Gesehene nach. Sie hatte gesagt die Fischmenschen lebten unter dem Mahlstrom. Die „Naga“ wie sie sie nannte. Arled hatte schon so manche Geschichte über diese lichtverstoßenen Wesen gehört. Angeblich übertrafen ihre Außmaße selbst die eines Worgen, sogar die Huns. Ihre Körper endeten nicht in Gliedmaßen, sondern sie wanden sich auf einem dicken Schwanz dahin, der ihnen unter Wasser ebenso als exzellenter Antrieb diente. Die weiblichen Vertreter ihrer Gattung hatten, wenn man den Seeleuten und ihren Geschichten glauben schenken konnte, lebendige Schlangen als Haar, und waren bewandert in Magie. Man erzählte, dass oft mit einem Nagaangriff auf ein Schiff, auch ein Sturm einherging, woran diese Meerhexen nicht unbeteiligt waren. Arled fragte sich was der Drache nur von diesen Wesen wollen konnte.
Wäre es nach ihm gegangen, diese Wesen hätten ohne weiteres auf dem Meeresboden verbleiben können. 
Das Land unter ihm erregte plötzlich wieder seine Aufmerksamkeit. Nachdem er das Land wieder erreicht hatte, folgte seine Flugbahn dem gleichen Weg wie zuvor. Es war leicht an den Verwüstungen zu erkennen, die Todesschwinge auf seinem Flug hinterlassen hatte. Dann erreichte er den Berghang, von dem die Zerstörung ihren Ausgang genommen hatte, und an welchem der Vulkan noch immer Lava in den Himmel spie. Der Grund für seine Verwunderung stellten jedoch nicht die Verwüstungen dar, welche er bereits gesehen hatte. Es war die Tatsache, dass auch jenseits des Vulkans das Land Veränderungen aufwies. Auch hier ragten Vulkane auf und Spalten und Risse durchzogen das Land. Was ging hier nur vor sich. Weiter und weiter raste er dahin. Bald erkannte er den Greymanewall, der als dunkler Schatten am Horizont aufragte. Erst eine Tagesreise zu Pferd vom Wall entfernt, endeten die Veränderungen in der Landschaft. Hier war klar zu erkennen, dass die Wandlung des Landes noch nicht abgeschlossen war. Nicht so schnell wie die Welle, die durch das Land gerast war, aber dennoch unaufhaltsam breitete sich auch die Veränderung durch das Land weiter aus. Wenn es seine Geschwindigkeit beibehielt, würde es schon bald auch Gilneas erreichen. Arled glaubte nicht das der Wall, welcher schon von der Welle geschwächt war, diese erneute Prüfung überstehen würde. Die Zeit, in der Gilneas abgespalten von den Vorgängen im Rest der Welt existierte, ging rapide ihrem Ende zu.
„Nun weist du, warum die Zeit drängt.“, ertönte die sanfte Stimme der weißen Frau zwischen seinen Ohren. 

…to be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Evilslyn (28. Oktober 2009)

_…Nach eingehendem Studium der erhaltenen Manuskripte, und Gesprächen mit Zeitzeugen, erachte ich die Theorien für ausreichen geprüft, um sie als Fakten anzusehen. Alles in Allem scheint mir dies die einzig plausible Erklärung. So bleibt mir nur noch ein letzter Schritt, um mir endgültige Gewissheit zu verschaffen. 
Ich bete zum Licht, dass ich richtig liege. Die Zukunft unserer Welt, so wie wir sie kennen, hängt vom Ausgang dieser Mission ab. Wenn alles wie geplant läuft, werde ich in spätestens einer Woche zurück sein. 

PS: Ich habe bisher nicht die Kirin Tor in Kenntnis gesetzt. Sollte sie dieses Buch lesen, bedeutet dies, dass ich nicht  zurück gekehrt bin. Lassen sie es in diesem Fall, schnellst möglich den Magiern in Dalaran zukommen. Diese Informationen könnten sich als Kriegs entscheidend herausstellen._

Bleiche Finger hielten das Buch behutsam, und Augen, die von innen heraus rot zu schimmern schienen, saugten die Zeilen förmlich in sich auf. Ein Finger, lang und dünn, dessen Nagelbett bläuliche Haut umrahmte, fuhr zur vergilbten Buchkante und blätterte um. Die nächste Seite war leer. Auch die folgende, und die darauf folgende. Die Leserin –trotz der fahlen Haut, und tief ins Gesicht gezogenen Kutte war ihr Geschlecht unmittelbar zu erkennen- stieß verärgert Luft durch ihre Nase. Ihre Mund wurde zu einem Strich, und drückte ihren Unmut aus. Sie packte den Einband des Buches mit einer Hand, und schloss es, begleitet von einem dumpfen Knall. 
In Gedanken war sie schon drei Schritte weiter. Die Tatsache, dass die Eintragung an jener Stelle endete, war eine genauso sichere Bestätigung der genannten Vermutungen, wie es eine direkte Bestätigung auf den nun noch leeren Seiten nur hätte sein können. 
Ihn ihrer Erinnerung war sie wieder ein kleines Mädchen. Sie saß in ihrem Kinderzimmer, einem Raum, dessen Wände aus Holz bestanden. Im Grunde nichts ungewöhnliches, nur das diese Wände gewachsen, und nicht errichtet waren. Oh wie hatte sie die Abende genossen, als ihre Mutter, ihr und ihrer Schwester Geschichten erzählte, bevor sie sich zur Ruhe betteten.
Sie hatten mit großen Augen da gesessen, an ihren Lippen gehangen, und sich von ihren Geschichten in andere Welten oder Zeiten entführen lassen. 
Erst viel später hatte sie begriffen, dass es stets darum ging, ihr Begriffe wie: Ehre, Verantwortung, Gemeinschaft, aber auch Gefahr, Versuchung und Verrat begreiflich zu machen. 
Eine ihrer liebsten Geschichten, waren jene über die Worgen. Es verstärkte ihr Gefühl der Geborgenheit im sicheren Hain, wenn sie von Monstern und Dämonen hörte, und den tapferen Kriegern welche sie erlegten oder in den Nether verbannten. 
Was sie damals nicht hatte wahrhaben wollen, war der große Wahrheitsgehalt, welcher offensichtlich in all den Geschichten gesteckt hatte.
Sie stellte das Buch zurück in ihr Regal, aus dem dicke Staubflocken aufstoben. Eine Spinne kletterte eilige an ihrer Sicherungsleine nach oben, und verschwand außer Sicht. Das alte Gemäuer bot ihr Verstecke und Nahrung im Überfluss. 
Sie ging zurück zum Stuhl, hängte sich ihren Köcher lässig um die Schulter, nahm dann ihren Bogen von der Wand, und ging zur Tür. Die Türangeln quietschten widerwillig, als sie an dem dicken Türgriff in Löwenkopfform zog. Fauliger Geruch, begleitet von einem Schwall schwüler Luft schlug ihr entgegen. Es störte sie nicht. Sie hatte sich so daran gewöhnt, dass sie sich gelegentlich dabei ertappte, in frischer Luft ein Gefühl zu haben, als ob etwas fehle. Sie folgte dem Gang, der von ihrem Zimmer wegführte, und konnte bereits Stimmen und Geräusche vernehmen, die von regem Leben kündeten. Zumindest von geschäftigem Treiben. Der bittersüße Scherz kräuselte leicht ihre Lippen. Am Ende des Gangs, konnte sie die massigen Körper zweier Wächter, die den Zugang zu ihren Gemächern sicherten erkennen. Deren Schultern - wenn auch in Rüstung gehüllt - waren fast dreimal so breit wie die ihren. Die Rüstung hüllte fast jede Stelle ihrer Körper ein, sodass nur ein Stück ihrer Gesichter zu erkennen war. Verliehen ihnen schon die Rüstungen, mit all ihren Spitzen und Zacken, ein martialisches Aussehen, so unterstrichen die fast Fingerlangen Hauer noch das Bild, die aus ihren Mundwinkeln hervor ragten. 
„Lok´thar!“, grunzten die Wachen ihr zu. Sie nickte nur kühl. Auch wenn sie den Umstand einsah den Wachen, welche unter Varimathras Kontrolle gestanden hatten, nicht mehr vertrauen zu können, konnte sie sich doch nicht dem Gefühl erwehren, die Krokon als Wachhunde vor die Nase gesetzt zu bekommen.
Nunja, sollten sich die Grünhäute nur hier einrichten. Wie es schien, würde sie ohnehin die nächsten Tag, Wochen, Monate oder gar Jahre, einer Aufgabe nachgehen, derer sie geneigter war, denn dem Verwalten dieses heruntergekommenen Gemäuers. Der Ruf der Schlacht, hatte sie ereilt. Die Verheißungen, die mit einer Schlacht, gar einem Krieg einher gingen, vermochten es ihr kränklich, dunkles Herz, das Blut schneller durch ihr fahles Fleisch zirkulieren zu lassen. 
Sie beschleunigte ihren Schritt, und bewegte sich auf das Militärviertel zu. Es galt Vorbereitungen zu treffen.

…to be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Oktober 2009)

Sylvanas schaltet sich ein. Jetzt wird es spannend, Undercity ist nun Teil der Geschcihte! yay!


----------



## Weetchy (29. Oktober 2009)

Nun gut, dann will auch ich mal meinen Senf zu der Geschichte dazu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erst einmal finde ich die Geschichte wirklich fesselnd, aber was mich persönlich stört ist folgendes:

1. Du verwendest gerne Satzzeichen an Stellen an denen sie nicht hingehören und lässt sie an Stellen, wo sie eigentlich gesetzt werden müssten, weg.
2. In einigen Teilen fügst du keine Absätze ein, was das Lesen ungemein erschwert und man dadurch leicht ermüdet.
3. An deiner Rechtschreibung solltest du wirklich noch arbeiten. Z. B. schreibst du des öfteren im anstatt ihm. Auch lässt du gerne mal den einen oder anderen Buchstaben weg (z. B. schreibst du "Arled Mutter" statt "Arled´s Mutter").
4. Unterlaufen dir immer noch "Namenswechsel". So heißt Arled´s Mutter mal Maiiden und dann wieder anders (Name ist mir gerade entfallen).

Fazit: So toll deine Geschichte auch ist, so finde ich doch, dass du sie, bevor du sie postest, unbedingt auf die oben genannten Punkte hin überprüfen solltest. 

LG,

Weetchy

P.S.: Hoffe, dass die Geschichte weiterhin so spannend bleibt. 

P.P.S.: Rechtschreibfehler sind beabsichtigt und dürfen vom Finder behalten werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tergenna (31. Oktober 2009)

@Weetchy: Du wiedersprichst dir selbst in deinem Post durch deine Schreibweise xD 



> 3. An deiner Rechtschreibung solltest du wirklich noch arbeiten. Z. B. schreibst du des öfteren im anstatt ihm. Auch lässt du gerne mal den einen oder anderen Buchstaben weg (z. B. schreibst du "Arled Mutter" statt "Arl*ed´s *Mutter").



Deutsche Rechtschreibung fordert keine ' (Apostrophe) um ein Possessivpronomen anzuzeigen, aber du hast recht, ein "Arled*s*" wäre natürlich angebrachter.

Und dann der Hammer, ich hab wirklich ironisch gelächelt, als ich das gelesen habe xD


> P.P.S.: Rechtschreibfehler sind beabsichtigt und dürfen vom Finder behalten werden.



Sorry für diese Erbsenzählerei, aber ich konnte mir den Kommi nicht verkneifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens finde ich selbst die Geschichte selber noch immer gut und ich finde man kann über ein paar Fehler auch mal hinwegsehen, solange der Inhalt, um den es ja eigentlich geht, weiter so cool geschrieben bleibt.
Normalerweise mag ich Werwolfsgeschichten ja nicht so gerne, aber du bringst einem die Charaktere so lebhaft vor Augen, dass es wirklich Spaß macht zu lesen.

keep on writing that great stuff!

-Anni-


----------



## Weetchy (1. November 2009)

Tergenna schrieb:


> @Weetchy: Du wiedersprichst dir selbst in deinem Post durch deine Schreibweise xD


Nicht wirklich, da ich ja kein Buch schreiben will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Tergenna schrieb:


> Deutsche Rechtschreibung fordert keine ' (Apostrophe) um ein Possessivpronomen anzuzeigen, aber du hast recht, ein "Arled*s*" wäre natürlich angebrachter.


Habe es mit der alten Rechtschreibung noch anders gelernt. Aber schließlich bin ich auch einige Jährchen älter als du. Und im Alter, bzw. nach eineinhalb Jahrzehnten Schule sehe ich auch nicht mehr ein warum ich mich noch umstellen sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Tergenna schrieb:


> Sorry für diese Erbsenzählerei, aber ich konnte mir den Kommi nicht verkneifen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kein Problem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Tergenna schrieb:


> keep on writing that great stuff!


Ganz genau und das möglichst bald. Bekomme schon Entzugserscheinungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (6. November 2009)

....es geht gar nicht weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bittöööö... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (6. November 2009)

Wenn Wini ruft ^^ (Ne war nur Stress die letzten Tage, mal sehen ob ichs die Tage mal wieder schaffe.... ach was, hier habt ihr:

Arled öffnete seine Augen, und blickte an die Höhlendecke. Die Pilzhüte, welche sich über ihm ausbreiteten strahlten in ihrem milden Blau und die Sporensegler zogen träge ihre Bahnen. Dies erkannte er jedoch nur durch einen kleinen Korridor, der ihm den Blick nach oben gestattete. Der Rest seines Sichtsfelds wurde von drei Köpfen bestimmt, welche aus großen Augen zu ihm herab blickten. Ragi tätschelte Arleds Wange und redete ruhig aber bestimmt auf ihn ein. Vodan und Hun dagegen blickten lediglich, teilweise geschockt, teilweise verwirrt auf ihn nieder. So als wüssten sie nicht, was sie von den Vorgängen halten sollten. 
„Wo…Was…“, stotterte Arled los. Dann kehrte seine Erinnerung zurück. 
„Na also, ich wusste doch du wachst wieder auf…“, bemerkte Ragi erleichtert.
„Er ist wach?! Elune sei dank.“, Hun blickte mit großen Augen auf Arled, und Erleichterung zeichnete sich auf seinem Gesicht ab.
Vodan sagte nichts, ließ jedoch einen erleichterten Seufzer durch seine breiten Nüstern entweichen, wobei selbige heftig flatterten.
„Vodan! Wie konntest du ihm nur noch einen Krug von deinem Gesöff einschenken!?“, fuhr Ragi ihn an.
Die Augen des Tauren blickten betroffen in die wütenden Ragis. „Ich dachte er verträgt das. Ist doch ein stattlicher Worg.“
„Niemand! Verträgt dieses Pilzgebräu! Wenn du es nicht trinken würdest wie Wasser, wüsstest du das!“, Ragi war offenbar wirklich wütend.
Vodan, Ragi und Hun, zogen ihre Köpfe zurück und unterbrachen ihr Gespräch, als Arled unvermittelt auf die Füße sprang. Er ließ seinen Blick durch die Höhle schweifen als suche er etwas. Sein Blick war gehetzt. 
„Wir müssen hier raus!“, stieß er bestimmt hervor. 
„Beruhige dich, wir sinds nur. Arled, du bist Arled, wir haben dich gerettet. Das hier ist Hun…“, Ragi schlug einen Ton an, als wolle er einem Kind etwas erklären, doch weiter kam er nicht.
„Ja, ich weiß. Ragi, Hun und die freundliche Kuh ist Vodan. Aber wir müssen hier weg. Könnten wir das bitte alles etwas abkürzen, und ich erkläre euch alles weitere wenn wir nicht mehr unter Tonnen von Gestein sitzen?!“, Arled bemerkte selbst das sein Tonfall etwas zu ruppig gewählt war, doch als Ragi ansetzte ihn zurechtzuweisen, setzte er im selben Ton hinzu. „Nicht jetzt! Wir müssen weg!“ 
Bei seinen letzten Worten setzte er sich bereits in Richtung des Weges in Bewegung, auf dem sie die Höhle betreten hatten. Auch wenn sie nicht wussten warum, erkannten nun auch die restlichen drei, dass es ihm ernst war. 
„Kommt bald wieder mal vorbei!“, ertönte die dröhnende Stimme Vodans von hinten. Ein Schulterblick zeigte Arled das Vodan sich gesetzt hatte, und ihnen mit einer seiner riesigen Hände nachwinkte. Mit einem Knurren fuhr Arled herum und eilte zurück. Noch bevor er Vodan erreichte zischte er: „Auf die Füße! Du musst mit! Keine Zeit für Erklärungen!“
„Was? Da raus? Hast du eine Ahnung wie Menschen in der Regel reagieren wenn sie Tauren sehen? Für die bin ich doch nur ein Steak!“, trotz des Dröhnens, welches Vodans Stimme zu eigen war, schaffte er es seinen Unmut und Widerwillen klar in seine Worte zu legen.
„Sei nicht albern! Ich habe noch nie gehört dass ein Mensch ein Taurensteak gebraten hätte. Mach jetzt! Soviel sei gesagt, es wird hier schon bald viel unangenehmer sein, als Auge in Auge mit einem Menschen.“, Arleds Stimme duldete keinen Widerspruch. 
„Ok, ok, wenn es dir so wichtig ist. Aber ich gehe nicht ohne meine Aufzeichnungen!“, Vodan wirke nicht so, als würde er sich von diesem Vorhaben abbringen lassen. Er stapfte hinüber zu einem der Pilz, dessen Stiel er so ausgehöhlt hatte, dass er ihm als Bücherregal diente. Bedächtig studierte er die Buchrücken. Als er ein  Buch heraus nahm, und begann durch die Seiten zu blättern riss Arled, der ihn schon zuvor ungläubig beobachtet hatte, endgültig der Gedultsfaden. Mit wenigen Schritten war er bei Vodan, entriss dem Überrumpelten das Buch und klappte es mit einem Knall zusammen. 
„Rucksack!“, war das einzige Wort das er Vodan entgegen schleuderte. 
Verdutzt blicke sich Vodan um, machte einige Schritte um den Pilz herum und kehrte mit einer Lederumhängetasche von riesigem Ausmaß zurück.
Arled der ihm bereits ungeduldig die Pranke entgegenstreckte, nahm sie entgegen und fing an wahllos Bücher aus dem Regal in die Tasche zu werfen. 
Angesichts der Behandlung die seine Bücher durch Arled erfuhren weiteten sich Vodans Augen entsetzt. „Du kannst doch nicht…, Achtung, das ist…“ 
Doch ungeachtet seiner besorgten Blicke, den erhobenen Händen, und den Ermahnungen flogen die Bücher weithin in die Tasche.
Als das Regal geleert war, drückte Arled ihm die Tasche in die Arme. Als er schon fast den Weg erreicht hatte wo Ragi und Hun warteten, stand Vodan noch immer am gleichen Fleck, hatte den Beutel geöffnet und blicke besorgt auf seine Bücher. 
„Komm jetzt endlich!“, knurrte Arled, wartete aber nicht mehr auf Vodans Reaktion sondern preschte den schmalen Weg an der Höhlewand hinauf. Ragi und Hun folgten ihm.
Just in diesem Moment traf die erste Eruption die Höhle.
Kiesel und kleinere Felsen lösten sich und rollten an den Felswänden hinab. Die sonst so ruhig dahin gleitenden Sporensegler stießen hohe Schreie aus und schossen verwirrt durch die Höhle. 
Die Schreie ließen auch Vodan aufhorchen. Sein Blick schoss in die Höhe und folgte dem Flug der Sporensegler. Dann bemerkte er die sich lösenden Felsen, und begriff dass es an der Zeit war zu verschwinden. Überrascht fand sein Suchender Blick Arled, Ragi und Hun, die bereits die Hälfte des Aufstiegs bewältigt hatten. Mit einem donnernden „Wartet!“ setzte er sich in Bewegung.
Arled hoffte das er schnell genug würde aufschließen können. Das nachlassen des Bebens vermittelte den Eindruck als wäre es bereits ausgestanden, doch er wusste es besser. Das Beben war nur ein zarter Vorgeschmack - eine Böe, die dem Orkan voraus ging. 
Er erreichte den Gang, durch den sie die Höhle betreten hatten, und eilte hinein. Eine weitere Erschütterung ließ den  Boden erzittern. Die Stalaktiten und Stalagmiten vibrierten wie Stimmgabeln, vermittelten Arled ein Gefühl sich in einem riesigen Maul zu befinden. Er konzentrierte sich auf seinen Weg und eilte weiter. Die Wände der Höhle bebten. Knirschend wurde massiver Stein zu Mehl zermalen. Keine Zeit inne zu halten. Keine Zeit zurück zu sehen. Alles was Arled blieb, war die Hoffnung, seine neuen Freunde würden dicht auf seinen Fersen bleiben. 
Arled war klar; Wenn die Veränderung, welche er bei seinem Flug über das Land beobachtet hatte, hier in unverminderter Form ankommen würde, die Höhle würde nicht mehr lange bestehen. Erst leise und unter dem Gepolter des Fels kaum wahrnehmbar, dann lauter und lauter werden, kündigte das Tosen der Wassermassen, den Wasserfall an, der den Zugang zur Höhle verbarg. 
Sie konnten es schaffen. Mussten es einfach.
Wie als Antwort verstärkte sich das Beben, und mit gewaltigem krachen, lösten sich einige Stalaktiten von der Decke. Arled duckte sich und rannte noch schneller.
Seine Muskeln brannten. Sein Kopf schien zu zerspringen. Die Nachwirkungen des Bieres hemmten seinen Verstand, dass selbst die schiere Panik bei der Vorstellung lebendig begraben zu werden, nur wie durch Leim zu ihm durch zu dringen schien.
Da erkannt er vor sich die Wasserwand hinter welcher Tagslicht schimmerte. Er legte seine letzten Kraftreserven in seine Bein, beschleunigte noch ein wenig mehr, und drückte sich ab. Der Sprung katapultierte ihn durch die Wasserwand, und  nur Sekunden später tauchte er in den See. 
„Geschafft.“, war sein erster Gedanke, sein Zweiter: „Was ist mit den andern?“
Er riss unter Wasser die Augen auf und blickte sich um. Das Wasser war klar, und so war seine Sicht kaum eingeschränkt. Links von sich sah er den paddelnden Leib eines Worgen den er als Ragis erkannte. Der Worg war bereits auf dem Weg an Land. Er suchte die Wasseroberfläche ab, doch fand er niemanden. Dann blickte er nach unten, und zu seiner Freude, paddelte dort Hun, sichtlich bemüht die Wasseroberfläche zu erreichen. 
Doch wo war Vodan? Arled drehte sich einmal um sich selbst während er auftauchte. Kein Taure war zu sehen. Sein Kopf stieß durch die Wasseroberfläche und er blickte zum Wasserfall zurück. Was er dort sah, es wäre lustig gewesen, hätte nicht so immense Angst in Vodans Augen gestanden. Der Taure stand mit dem Rücken an die Felswand gelehnt auf einem schmalen Sims. Er war nicht durch den Wasserfall gesprungen, sondern seitlich daraus hervor gekommen. Da begriff Arled auch schon warum. 
In Vodans Hand baumelte seine Tasche, welche mit seinen Büchern gefüllt war. 
„Spring!“, schrie ihm Arled zu, als ein ohrenbetäubender Lärm anhob der aus der Höhle zu kommen schien. 
„Aber meine Bücher!“, gab der Taure zurück.
„Beim Licht! Da wird gleich alles einbrechen! Spring jetzt!“
„Ja spring!“, ertönte die Angsterfüllte Stimme Huns. Der riesige Worg bot einen seltsamen Anblick, sein Fell hing an ihm herab, und in seinem Blick lag tiefe Sorge um Vodan.
Ragi handelte statt zu sprechen. Mit gewaltigen  Schlägen seiner Arme kraulte er ans Ufer. Dort angekommen, wendete er sich um und streckte Vodan die Arme entgegen. „Wirf!“, es war mehr ein Befehl, denn eine freundliche Aufforderung, doch Vodan folgte umgehend. Er schleuderte die Büchertasche in Ragis Richtung. Als dieser sie geschickt fing, konnte man förmlich sehen wie die Anspannung aus Vodan wich. Er ging in die Hocke, und sprang.
Anders als die Worgen landete er nicht Kopf voran, sondern mit angezogenen Beinen, und dem Hosenboden zuerst. Hun und Arled, wurden von der ausgelösten Welle förmlich versenkt. Hustend und prustend tauchte Arled wieder auf, und warf dem fröhlich grinsenden Vodan einen verärgerten Blick zu. Hun dagegen, lachte herzlich. Der Taure und er schienen genau auf einer Wellenlänge zu liegen. 
Arled verdrehte nur die Augen, sparte sich seinen Kommentar, und graulte zu Ragi ans Ufer. Als auch Vodan und Hun das Ufer erreicht hatten, ertönte plötzlich ein lautes Zischen. Sie blickten sich überrascht nach der Quelle um. Der Wasserfall der noch gerade eben in eine Woge aus Gischt stürzte, traf nun nicht mehr auf die Wasseroberfläche. Stattdessen prasselte das Wasser auf dicke Lava, die sich als wahrer Strom aus dem inneren der Höhle nach außen ergoss. Sie konnten erkennen, dass das Wasser des Sees an der Eintrittsstelle bereits zu kochen begonnen hatte. Schon bald würde der gesamte See nur noch eine tote Kloake sein.
„Das war es dann für die Pilze und Sporensegler.“, meinte Ragi trocken.
„Die armen Pilze.“, kam von Hun der wehmütig auf jene Stelle schaute, an der sich der Höhlenzugang befunden hatte. Um die Segler schien es ihm nicht leid zu tun.
„Mein Bier…“, jammerte Vodan, der dastand und wieder seine Büchertasche umklammert hielt.  
Arled und Ragis Blicke trafen sich, beide verdrehten die Augen, grinsten, und machten sich auf den Weg. 
„Kommt schon ihr Beiden. Wir müssen eine neue Unterkunft finden. Es wird bald vollends Hell, und solange wir noch Worgen sind, kommen wir bedeutend schneller voran.“, erklärte Ragi.
„Wo sollen wir denn überhaupt hin?“, Vodans Stimme verlieh noch immer seiner Trauer über den Verlust seines Bieres Ausdruck. Er blickte Ragi erwartungsvoll an. Dieser zuckte nur mit den Schultern, ich glaube das, sollte nicht ich entscheiden. Und mit einem Blick auf Arled, fragte er. „Sag an Arled. Wohin sollen wir uns wenden?“
„Nach Nordost.“, seine Antwort kam ohne Zögern. Es war normal für ihn, das Ragi ihn fragte wo es lang gehen sollte. Die Geschehnisse hatten ihn verändert. Noch vor wenigen Wochen hätte er nicht einmal damit gerechnet, dass irgendjemand bereit wäre, sich von ihm den Weg bestimmen zu lassen. Doch er war gewachsen. Er wusste was kommen musste. Angst war kein Argument dem aus dem Weg zu gehen. Und beileibe er hatte eine Heidenangst. Doch er ließ es sich nicht anmerken. „Zum Greymanewall.“, setzte er hinzu.



…to be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. November 2009)

Endlich raus aus Disneyland. Was mich noch ein wenig stört ist 
dass sich der Taure wie ein kleines Kind verhält. Das ist extremst
untypisch und ebenso unpassend. Ansonsten: keep going!


----------



## Estler (7. November 2009)

juhu endlich ein neuer teil!
 @schadoweye
ich find den tauren witzig, hat doch auch was^^


----------



## Winipek (9. November 2009)

Und meine Gebete wurden doch erhört ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*freu*
Also die Geschichte mit dem Psilocybin-Bier fand ich auch lustig <ggg> 
Spannend und lustig -was will man mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (10. November 2009)

Ragi, Arled und Hun, deren Körperkraft und Schnelligkeit stark von ihrer Worgenform profitierten legten ein beachtliches Tempo vor. Immer weiter gen Nordosten rannten sie, Vodan hielt aufgrund seiner Größe gut mit. Fiel er doch einmal zurück, dann warteten die anderen kurz bis er zu ihnen aufgeschlossen hatte, und eilten dann weiter. Das Land um sie herum ächzte und stöhnte. Alles war in Bewegung. Was sich unter der Erde bereits angekündigt hatte, war nun in vollem Umfang auch hier zu spüren. Wenngleich nicht ganz so heftig wie in der Schneise die Todesschwinge Flugroute gezeichnet hatte, so beeinflusste seine Macht das Land auch hier beachtlich. An manchen Stellen riss die Erde über mehrere Steinwurf weit auf, und drückte sich nach Oben. So bildeten sich Kliffs, mitten in der Landschaft. Die Bergkuppe eines nahegelegenen Berges, platzte wie ein über reifer Pickel, und Lava Massen strömten daraus hervor und ergossen sich über die grünen Hänge. Die aus dem Krater hervor steigende Aschewolke verdunkelte weite Teile des Himmels. Es schien, als wolle er die zögerliche Morgendämmerung im Keim ersticken. 
Der Gruppe kamen ihre Instinkte zu gute, denn mehr als einmal wurde die Erde von heftigen Beben erschüttert, die einen Menschen leicht von den Beinen hätte reißen können. 
Arleds Atem ging heftig, seine Nüstern waren geweitet. Jeder Atemzug trug ihm Informationen zu, die weit über das Sichtbare hinaus gingen. Der Geruch nach Schwefel war allgegenwärtig. Als ob die Erde ihre inneren Faulgase ausstieße. Seine Ohren hörten nicht nur das Getöse umfallender Bäume, rollender Felsen und zischen des Feuers, sondern auch das Knirschen unter seinen Füßen welches von der arbeitenden Erde kam. 
„Arled!“, die Stimme klang von recht weit hinter ihm zu kommen. Es war die Stimme Ragis. Alred bremste, brauchte jedoch etwas bis er aus vollem Lauf zum stehen kam. Als er sich umwandte, brauchte er etwas bis er Ragi sah. Der kleine Mann, stand weit entfernt und winkte Arled er solle zurück kommen. Der kleine Mann? Arled schaute auf seine Hände. Sie waren noch immer von weißem Fell bedeckte Pranken. Seine Finger endeten noch immer in langen, gebogenen Krallen. Er blickte wieder zu Ragi. Neben Ragi sah er nun auch Hun, der sich gerade von den Knien erhob. Auch er war wieder ein Mensch. Wie konnte das sein?
Arled setzte sich in Bewegung und rannte zurück. 
„Puh. Ich dachte schon du rennst immer weiter.“, empfing ihn Ragi keuchend. „Ich wollte dich schon früher rufen, doch das ist gar nicht so einfach wenn dein Schädel gerade dabei ist seine Form zu ändern.“, setzte er mit einem schiefen Grinsen hinzu.
„Warum habt ihr euch zurück verwandelt? Was ist passiert?“, Verwirrung klang in Arleds Worten mit. Der weiße Worg stand schwer schnaufend vor denn beiden Männern und blickte sie aus goldenen Augen fragend an.
„Wieso wir uns zurück verwandelt haben? Nun ja, das könnte mit dem Mond zusammenhängen.“, Ragi nickte in die Richtung in welcher der Mond stand.
Arled wandte sich um und folgte seinem Blick. Nichts. Der Himmel verfärbte sich mehr und mehr vom silbrigen Schein des Morgens, in sein gewohntes Blau. Die Scheibe des Mondes war nicht mehr zu sehen. Arled wand sich wieder Ragi zu, nun verwirrter als zuvor.
„Ja aber…“, setzte er an.
„Eben. Es ist wohl eher die Frage: Warum bist du nicht wieder ein Mensch?“, Ratlosigkeit lag in Ragis Zügen.
Vodan der sich die ganze Zeit über ruhig verhalten hatte, stand hinter Ragi und Hun und beäugte Arled neugierig. Schien jedoch auch keine Antwort parat zu haben. 
Dann begann er in seiner riesigen Büchertasche herum zu kramen. Er holte ein Buch hervor und begann darin zu lesen. Für Arled waren diese Tauren einfach ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln. Wie konnte es sein, dass Angesichts des Chaos welches sie umgab, Vodan Zeit zum lesen fand. 
Doch es war definitiv nicht der richtige Augenblick sich um so etwas Gedanken zu machen. Sie brauchten einen Unterschlupf. Als Menschen wäre es Ragi und Hun unvergleichbar schwerer sich auf den Beinen zu halten. „Wir sollten uns einen Platz zum Rasten suchen. So kommen wir nicht mehr schnell vorwärts, und wenn ihr euch etwas brecht, verlieren wir nur noch mehr Zeit. Vielleicht gibt es hier ja irgendwo eine Höhle.“, gerade als Arled die Worte gesprochen hatte, ertönte aus der Tiefe unter ihm ein Grollen und Krachen sich gegenseitig zermalmender Steine. „Nun ja, vielleicht wäre eine weite Wiese die bessere Wahl. Kommt lasst uns schauen ob wir ein passendes Plätzchen finden.“
Sie fanden es, und hatten das Glück während ihrer Rast, nicht von sich auftuenden Spalten, heran fliegenden Felsbrocken oder dergleichen behelligt zu werden. 
„Wenn das Schlimmste vorbei ist, setzen wir unseren Weg fort.“, sagte Arled in die Runde, mehr um überhaupt etwas zu sagen, als dass es einer Diskussion bedurft hätte. Sie würden wohl kaum auf dieser Wiese sitzen bis ans Ende aller Tage, aber er wollte das Schweigen brechen welches sich über die Gruppe gelegt hatte. Alle saßen da, und beobachteten das schreckliche Schauspiel welches um sie herum stattfand. Es war gewaltig, es war beeindruckend, und es war von einer wilden Schönheit. Man hätte es fast bewundern können, hätte es nicht eine Gefahr für das eigene Leben dargestellt. 
Wenigstens hier schien es relativ sicher. Die nächsten Bäume waren weit genug entfernt um nicht auf sie zu stürzen, und auch Berge welche zu Vulkanen hätten werden können waren keine zu sehen. Arled atmete tief durch. Erst jetzt bemerkte er das Ausmaß seiner Erschöpfung. Die Flucht aus Dämmerungszuflucht, dann die Nacht mit Vodans Bier, und schließlich die erneute Flucht, hatte die Erschöpfung tief in seine Knochen getrieben. Er saß im Schneidersitz und atmete tief durch. Plötzlich durchlief ihn eine Welle. Seine Knochen begannen zu ziehen und zu knacken. Er hob seine Hände und sah, wie seine Krallen begannen zu schrumpfen, das Fell schien von seinem Körper eingesaugt zu werden. Seine Rückratwirbel krachten lautstark als sie in eine andere Position sprangen. Arled verdreht die Augen, und stöhnte. Dann war es auch schon wieder vorbei. Er öffnete sie wieder und blickte an sich herab. Rosa Haut, Fingernägel. Menschenbeine - Haarig jedoch ohne Fell - und normale Füße. Er war wieder ein Mensch. Er blickte auf, direkt in Huns fragendes Gesicht. „Wie?“, der überraschte Blick des Hünen sprach Bände.
Arled wünschte er hätte eine Antwort darauf gehabt, doch er wusste selbst nicht, was nun verzögert doch noch zu seiner Rückverwandlung geführt hatte. 
Ragi schien es sich denken zu können, denn er fragte Arled erst gar nicht. Vodan war immer noch mit seinem Buch beschäftigt, in welches er mit Hilfe einer Feder irgendwelche Notizen machte. Offenbar hatten sich die Anhänger des Irdenen Rings so sehr der Anhäufung von Wissen verschrieben, das es selbst in Extremsituationen für sie Priorität hatte.
Arled rieb sich seine Arme welche von Gänsehaut überzogen waren. Ohne Fell war er in Ermangelung eines Hemds, den wehenden Winden schutzlos ausgesetzt. Er würde sich darum kümmern müssen bald Ersatz zu finden. 
„Hier, die könntest du brauchen.“, Ertönte hinter ihm eine dröhnende Stimme. Er dreht sich um, und Vodan stand da, hielt ihm eine Decke entgegen die er wohl aus seiner Tasche zum Vorschein gebracht hatte. Dann war es wohl auch er gewesen der die Hemden von Ragi und Hun mit sich getragen hatte. Arled war vor Aufregung entgangen sich die Frage zu stellen, warum sie bekleidet waren, nachdem sie ihre Worgengestallt verlassen hatten.  
Dankend nahm er die Decke von Vodan an, und legte sie sich um die Schultern.
„Lasst uns eine wenig ruhen, dann müssen wir weiter.“, Arled richtete das Wort an seine Begleiter, und legte sich dabei die Decke um. „Es ist noch ein gutes Stück bis wir den Wall erreicht haben. Ich denke wenn wir heute den halben Tag zügig gehen, und in der Nacht, als Worgen gut voran kommen, dann sollten wir den Wall morgen Abend erreichen können. Allerdings weis ich nicht ob ich mich überhaupt wieder werde Verwandeln können. Wenn nicht, haben wir ein Problem.“
„Wenn nicht, dann trage ich dich.“, brummte Vodan.
„Ich verstehe nur nicht was wir dort eigentlich wollen? Der Wall ist unüberwindbar. Und selbst wenn wir es schaffen könnten; wollen wir etwa die Sicherheit Gilneas eintauschen, gegen die Gefahren  der Geisel, gegen die Bedrohung der Verlassenen, die Trolle, Orcs und welches Gezücht noch alles dort draußen herum schleicht. Ist es nicht besser hier zu bleiben, und abzuwarten? Die Erde wird sich schon wieder beruhigen.“, obgleich Ragis Mut nicht zur Diskussion stand, wirkte er beim Gedanken Gilneas zu verlassen doch unwohl.
„Mir wäre es auch lieber.“, in Arleds Worten lang pure Aufrichtigkeit. „Ich wünschte ich könnte einfach nach Hause gehen, und alles wäre wieder wie früher. Doch das geht nicht. Soviel hab ich gelernt. Es gibt Dinge die getan werden müssen. Und aus irgendeinem Grund scheinen wir die Richtigen zu sein. Ich weis nicht wieso. Ich weis nicht ob wir zurück kehren oder wie lange es dauert. Aber was ich weis ist, dass wenn wir nichts unternehmen, es keine Heimat mehr geben wird in die wir zurück kehren können. Glaubt mir, die Macht die für all das hier“, er machte eine die gesamte Umgebung umfassende Geste, „verantwortlich ist. scherte sich nicht um unsere Sorgen und Nöte. Wir müssen ihm Einhalt gebieten.“
„Wer ist „ihm“?“, Hun blickte Arled fragend aus großen Augen an.
„Ihm, dem Verantwortlichen. Dem bösen das hinter all dem Steckt. Man, man, man  Hun! Dass man dir aber auch die einfachsten Sache immer erklären muss“, keifte Ragi aufbrausend.
Arled hatte Mitleid als er den getroffenen Gesichtsausdruck des Hünen sah, beschloss aber nichts weiter zu sagen. Ragis Ausbruch kam ihm gerade recht. Er befürchtete, wenn er seinen noch so neuen Freunden direkt von seinen Visionen erzählte. Wenn er von Burg Schattenfang und dem Buch des Beschwörers erzählte, und noch schlimmer von Todesschwinge, und seinem Flug zu den Fischmenschen, dann würde er ganz schnell allein Unterwegs sein. Er wusste es war nicht fair, aber er hatte einfach Angst davor von seinen Begleitern allein gelassen zu werden. So schwieg er, und auch Hun traute sich nicht mehr nach zu haken.
Vodan, der noch immer in sein Buch vertieft war, schien all dies nicht zu bemerken. 
Arled setzte sich, wickelt die Decke enger um sich, und legte sich dann auf die Seite. Er schloss die Augen, und lauschte dem Grollen der Erde. Es war ein bedrohliches Schlaflied welches sie ihm sang. Und die Verheißungen großer Taten schwangen zwischen den Tönen mit.

…to be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Estler (12. November 2009)

warum kommt denn in letzter zeit so wenig... mir ist immer so langweilig ^^


----------



## Evilslyn (12. November 2009)

Montag hat ich Geburtstag, Mittwoch hat ich frei, und heute war ich allein im Büro weil meine Kollegin krank ist. Alles in allem also viel Stress und wenig Zeit und Muse, sollte sich jetzt aber wieder einpendeln.
Denk mal Morgen ist mit nem neuen Teil zu rechnen.

MfG
eure Evi


----------



## Evilslyn (13. November 2009)

Framiers Hufe gaben ein gedämpftes Geräusch von sich, wenn er sie auf den Waldboden setzte. Ellenora hatte es nicht eilig. Gemächlich ließ sie Framier das Tempo bestimmen, und dieser wählte eine langsame Gangart, senkte des Öfteren seinen Kopf um ein Büschel Gras auszurupfen, und genoss den Ausritt sichtlich. Ellenora genoss es, Framiers Bewegungen unter sich zu spüren. Genoss, die Geräusche des Waldes um sich herum zu vernehmen. Fernab der Hektik und Geschäftigkeit die dem Flüchtlingslager zueigen war. Der Geruch der Blätter, welche der Wind zu kleinen Bergen aufgeworfen hatte,  des Mooses, welches sich als grüner Teppich über Steine und Baumstämme spannte, all dies erfüllt sie mit einem Gefühl der Zufriedenheit. Es tat ihr gut, einmal wieder für sich allein zu sein. Sie mochte die Gesellschaft der Anderen, das war es nicht. Doch am besten konnte sie Nachdenken, wenn sie auf Framiers Rücken sanft hin und her wiegend, durch die Natur ritt.
Während bei Lohenscheit immer wieder Bäume Kratzspuren aufwiesen, ein Hinweis auf die wahre Natur der Bewohner des Dorfes, so war hier alles normal. Davon abgesehen, das noch immer die Folgen des Zwischenfalls, deutlich zu sehen waren. Bäume waren entwurzelt, Steine Lagen in der Landschaft, deren Beschaffenheit so gar nicht in die Umgebung passte. Doch die Natur hatte bereits damit begonnen ihre Wunden zu heilen. Vereinzelt zwitscherten Vögel. Hier und da huschte ein Eichhörnchen von Ast zu Ast, und sogar einen Hasen hatte sie gesehen, den Framiers Hufe aus seinem Versteck gescheucht hatten.
Schon als Kind hatte Ellenora oft diesen Weg gewählt, wenn sie über ihre Vergangenheit nachdachte. Miras war ihr stets ein guter und geduldiger Zuhörer gewesen, doch manche Dinge musste sie erst einmal mit sich selbst klären, ehe sie mit ihm darüber sprechen konnte. 
Heute jedoch ging es ihr nicht darum sich über ihre Vergangenheit Gedanken zu machen. All ihre Gedanken drehten sich um die Zukunft, und die Frage, wie sie die Wölfe Lohenscheits strafen könnte. Vor ihrem Inneren Auge sah sie immerzu den armen Tesius, wie er in seinem Käfig gekauert hatte. Sie würden bezahlen.
Vor ihr lichteten sich langsam die Bäume, und machten einer grauen Wand, von unvorstellbaren Ausmaßen platz. Obwohl Ellenora schon viele Stunden im Schatten des Walls zugebracht hatte, raubte er ihr doch immer wieder den Atem. Die riesigen Steine, welche verbaut worden waren, schienen unmöglich von Muskelkraft bewegt worden zu sein. Die Fugen waren so exakt als wären sie mit einem Lineal gezogen. Und wie hoch der Wall war. Er erstreckte sich um mindestens fünfzehn Mannshöhen in die Luft, gekrönt von gewaltigen Zinnen. Ellenora blickte nach links und rechts am Wall entlang, und in beide Richtungen erstreckte er sich bis zum Rande ihres Sichtfelds. Sie drückte mit ihrem Knie in Framiers Seite, und lenkte ihn am Wall entlang. Gemächlich folgte er, und trottete in die von ihr gewünschte Richtung.
Sie war noch keine fünf Minuten geritten, als sie etwas entdeckte, das ihre Aufmerksamkeit erregte. Als die Erdwelle durch die Landschaft gerauscht war, hatte sie allerlei Schutt und Gestein vor sich her geschoben. Hier am Wall, hatte sie dann eine Barriere erreicht, an der all der Schutt nicht vorbei kam. Schon zuvor hatte sie Baumstämme und Äste, Geröll und Schutt bemerkt der sich am Wall auftürmte, doch vor ihr lag ein besonders riesiges Exemplar. Der Stein war fast komplett rund, nur ein Zacken am oberen Ende verlieb ihm das Aussehen eines riesigen Eies. Ein Ei von den Ausmaßen eines kleinen Hauses. Man konnte noch immer sehen, wo sich das Ei seinen Weg durch die Vegetation gebahnt hatte. Bäume lagen geknickt wie Zündhölzer und Ellenora konnte eine Schneise der Verwüstung sehen, die der Stein auf seinem Weg geschlagen hatte. Normal hätte seine Schiere Größe verhindert sollen von der Welle erfasst zu werden, doch seine Runde Form, hatte ihn wohl zum perfekten Ziel für jene werden lassen. An der Einschlagsstelle, war der sonst so unantastbar wirkende Wall, von einem tiefen Einschlag gezeichnet. Die Wucht des Aufpralls, hatte förmlich Platten des Steins einfach abgesprengt. Er war nicht einsturzgefährdet, doch es beunruhigte Ellenora zu sehen, dass dieses unbeugbare Bollwerk langsam Zeichen des Verfalls aufwies.
Während sie dastand und den Felsbrocken betrachtete, erhob sich laut zeternd ein Vogelschwarm aus einem hinter ihr stehenden Baum. Die Blätter rauschten, als hunderte Flügel sie trafen, dann stob ein schwarzer Ball von Vogelkörpern über sie hinweg. Ellenora folge ihnen mit ihren Blicken, und wünschte sie könne auch fliegen. Dann wäre sie nicht mehr hier, sondern würde in Stormwind leben.  Würde sich den Offerten der Jungen Recken des Königs erwehren statt stinkenden Worgen. Sie würde Samt und Seide tragen, und nur zum Jagen in ihre Lederleggins steigen. Sie würde durch den Park spazieren, und sich von den Tricks der Magier verzaubern lassen…
Ihre Gedanken rissen abrupt ab. Irgendetwas hatte sich verändert. Sie spürte es, wusste jedoch nicht was es war. Ihre Hand fuhr zu ihrem Hosenbund und umklammerte den griff eines ihrer Wurfmesser. Sollte wider erwarten ein Angriff erfolgen, würde der Angreifer eine böse Überraschung erleben. Doch es kam kein Angriff. Ihr Blick wanderte auf der Suche nach einer Bedrohung über den Waldrand. Die Bäume standen nicht allzu dicht, sodass genügend Licht einfallen konnte um ihr den Blick unter die Bäume zu ermöglichen. Doch dort war nicht bedrohliches zu sehen. Sie blickte nach Links und Rechts am Wall entlang, doch auch hier lag die Wiese in milden Sonnenschein getaucht. Vielleicht hatte sie sich doch getäuscht. Ellenora wandte  sich gerade noch rechtzeitig wieder dem riesigen Stein zu, um zu sehen, wie einige keine Steinchen von dem Großen herabrieselten. Gerade als sie noch überlegte, was dort wohl weggehuscht war, und die Steine in Bewegung  gesetzt hatte, begann Framier zu vibrieren.
Vibrieren? Sie blicke nach unten, und bemerkte das die Haare von Framiers Mähne hin und her zitterten. Der Hengst schnaubte beunruhigt. „Ruhig, mein Großen“, beruhigte sie ihn und tätschelte liebevoll seinen Hals. Sie ließ ihren Blick schweifen, und entdecke immer mehr Dinge um sich herum die zu wackeln begannen. Im Grunde einfach alles. Die Bäume zitterten, alle Blätter raschelten, sogar der gewaltige Wall, schien wie eine Stimmgabel in sich zu schwingen. Ellenoras Nackenhaare stellten sich auf. Blitzartig zuckten Erinnerungen an den Zwischenfall durch ihren Geist. Würde etwa eine zweite Welle beenden, was die erste begonnen hatte?
Sie ritt ein Stück zur Seite, und blickte durch die Schneise welche das Steinei geschlagen hatte. Zuerst sah sie nichts, abgesehen von noch mehr zitternden Bäumen. Dann allerdings mehr als ihr lieb war. Ihre Augen weiteten sich, Schweiß trat auf ihre Stirn. Was da kam, war keine Welle, immerhin. Doch wirklich besser, war es nicht. Der Schneise folgend, schien die Erde einfach aufzureißen. Ein Riss, wie er sich sonst in zugefrorenen Seen bildet, wenn man sich zu früh auf das Eis wagt. Nur das dieser Riss keine Unvorsichtigen verschlang, sondern einfach alles was ihm nicht auszuweichen vermochte. Aus der Tiefe glühte es orange rot und Dampf stieg aus der Tiefe herauf. Ganze Bäume stürzten in den Riss, vielen hinein wie Streichhölzer. Flammen loderten jedes Mal aus dem Riss hervor wenn er wieder einen Baum verschlang. 
Ellenora lehnte sich nach vorn, und schrie über das schnell lauter werdende Getöse des Risses  in Framiers Ohr: „Lauf, Framier! Lauf so schnell du kannst!“. Dabei schlug sie ihre Hacken wie wild in Framiers Seiten. Doch dieses Ansporns hätte Framier gar nicht bedurft. Er preschte los, dass Grasnarben aus der Erde gerissen wurden.
Der vorbei sausende Wind, brauste in Ellenoras Ohren. Die Geräusche des Risses wurden hinter ihm immer lauter. Framier rannte so schnell er konnte den Weg zurück den sie gekommen waren. Nur weg von dem Ort des Geschehens. Was sich jedoch kurz darauf als Trugschluss heraus stellte. Unvermittelt, rannte Framier eine Anhöhe hinauf, die kurz zuvor noch nicht dagewesen war. Die Erde schien auf der Kuppe des Hügels einfach abzubrechen. Ellenora warf sich mit vollem Gewicht in die Kurve, und Framier folgte. Gerade noch rechtzeitig, denn als ihr Ritt an der Kannte entlang führte, offenbarte sich Ellenora der Blick in einen weiteren Abgrund, der sich direkt vor ihr aufgetan hatte. Die Erde bebte. Gab Geräusche von sich, die fast den Eindruck vermittelten, die Erde selbst leide. Ellenora klammerte sich an Framier, und fragte sich wo sie nur hin sollte. Sie beschloss den Weg Richtung Lager einzuschlagen. Das Phänomen schien sich über das gesamte Land zu erstrecken und so war ein ungünstiger Platz mit Freunden, immer noch einem ungünstigen ohne Freunde vorzuziehen. Vielleicht brauchten sie ja ihre Hilfe. 
In diesem Moment erhob sich ein Lärm, der alles vorher gewesene in den Schatten stellte. Ellenora warf einen Blick über die Schulter, und mit entsetzen sah sie, was für unmöglich galt. Riesige Steinquader lösten sich aus dem Wall. Knarrend und Ächtzend wankte das Bauwerk. Ellenora konnte auch sehen weshalb. Der Riss, der mittlerweile eine Breite von fünf bis sechs Mannslänger hatte, verlief quer unter der Mauer, und weitete sich immer weiter. 
Die Quader stürzten hinab, und gaben ein zischendes, schmatzendes Geräusch von sich als sie in die Lava stürzten. Immer wieder blitze es im Gestein auf, wenn die im Gestein eingeschlossenen Magien der Zauberer, welche den Wall verstärkt hatten widerwillig zerrissen. Ellenora konnte es nicht glauben. Der Gilneaswall, das unüberwindbarste Bollwerk in ganz Azeroth, Gilneas Schutzwall, und Barriere für alle die hinein wollten, war nicht mehr. Die Wand lag danieder. Das würde ihr niemand glauben, soviel war klar. Sie erhaschte einen letzten Blick auf die andere Seite. Der wohl erste Blick eines Menschen auf Gilneas, seit dem großen Torschluss. Grüne Wiesen und Wald, der sich kaum von jenem auf ihrer Seite unterschied prägte das Bild. Dann wandte sich dann wieder nach vorn, und blickte in einen orangefarbenen Abgrund. Vom Hauptriss, hatten sich kleine Seitenadern ausgebreitet. Die Zeit reichte gerade noch um sich in Framiers Mähne zu verkrallen, da drücke sich ihr Pferd auch schon ab, und flog in einem gewaltigen Satz über die Spalte hinweg. Eine Sekunde später, und sie hätte sich nicht halten können, wäre von Framier, und in den sicheren Tot gestürzt. Der Hengst landete und preschte direkt weiter. Sein Atem ging schnell. Sein Fell war schweißgetränkt. Der beißende Schwefelgeruch der aus den Spalten hervor stieg, machten das Atem für Reittier und Reiterin gleichermaßen zu Qual. Doch sie musste hier weg. Es half nichts. Sie schossen den Weg entlang, den sie gekommen waren, wichen nur ab wenn Feueradern ihnen den direkten Weg versperrten. Immer wieder entdeckte Ellenora Stellen, an denen die Lava aus den Erdspalten nach oben kam, und Blätter, Bäume und Büsche in Brand setzten. Zum Glück war nicht Hochsommer sonst hätte es leicht passieren können, dass der gesamte Wald in Flammen aufgegangen wäre. So brannten vorwiegend nur jene Pflanzen die direkt mit dem flüssigen Gestein in Berührung gerieten. 
Framiers Schnauze war von grauem Schaum umgeben. Der Russ und Qualm in der Luft, lagerte sich darin ab. Ellenora wusste, dass mit jeder Minute in der sie Framier noch zu Höchstleitungen trieb, die Gefahr irreversible Schäden bei ihm zu verursachen  stetig stieg. Doch nach dem Start, hatte sie nichts mehr tun müssen um Framier in Höchstgeschwindigkeit zu versetzen. Das Pferd rannte in blanker Todesangst. Sie musste sich nur festhalten. 
Dann tauchten in der Ferne, die ersten Wimpel auf, die die Position ihres Lagers markierten.
Als sie das Feuer sah, welches einige der Zelte erfasst hatte, gab sie für die letzten Meter Framier nun doch noch die Sporen.

…to be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Winipek (13. November 2009)

Wünsche Dir alles gute zum Geburtstag ...auch wenn ein wenig spät =(...
Auf das Du uns auch weiterhin mit deinen Geschichten erfreust und das all deine Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Natürlich ist die Geschichte wieder top ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marascha (14. November 2009)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich wünsch ich dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zu deiner Geschichte ; Weiter sooooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (19. November 2009)

Das Ross ließ seine langen Beine noch etwas weiter ausgreifen und überbrückte die letzten Meter in wenigen Augenblicken. Dann schoss sie auf Framier aus dem Wald hervor, über die von Bäumen befreite Schneise welche das Lager umgab hinweg und direkt zwischen die aufgeregt herumlaufenden Menschen. Sie musste Framiers Schritt zügeln, da sie sonst Gefahr gelaufen wäre, die teilweise völlig kopflos herumrennenden Menschen, nieder zu reiten. Der beißende Rauch der sich schwer auf die Stimmbänder legte, und einen widerlichen Geschmack auf der Zunge hinterließ, hinderte Ellenora daran das gesamte Ausmaß der Zerstörung zu erfassen, doch was sie sah reichte ihr völlig. 
Überall stieg Rauch auf. Nicht weit vom Lager entfernt, hatte sich die Erde geöffnet, und gab durch einen breiten Riss den  Blick auf ihr, in der Tiefe loderndes, orange rotes Blut frei. Die Lava zischte wie eine wütende Schlange. Während sich immer aufs Neue Erdbrocken vom Rand lösten und hinein stürzten. Immer wieder bildeten sich dicke Blasen im flüssigen Gestein, die sich aufblähten, eh sie mit einem trägen Ploppen platzten. Die in Brand stehenden Zelte, hatten wohl beim entstehen der Spalte einige Spritzer des heißen Gesteins abbekommen. Schlimmer war dies jedoch für die Unglücklichen, welche dieses Schicksal erlitten hatten. Immer wieder fiel Ellenoras Blick auf schreiende und jammernde Personen, deren Haut üble Verbrennungen aufwies. Wo stecke nur Miras, sie konnte ihn nicht finden. Vorsichtig, um niemanden zu verletzten, ritt sie langsam durch die Reihen der herumeilenden, und schickte ihren Blick von links nach rechts. 
Dann plötzlich, nur für einen Augenblick, trieb eine Windböe den Rauch auseinander, und erleichtert entdeckte Ellenora Miras, der gerade dabei war sich um einen Mann auf einer Bahre zu kümmern. Sie sprang von Framiers Rücken und rannte zu ihm. Als sie ankam fuhr Miras gerade mit seiner Hand über das Gesicht des vor ihm liegenden. Die Augen des jungen Mannes schlossen sich, und blieben geschlossen. Beim näherkommen bekam Ellenora einen Schreck. Die untere Hälfte des Mannes, war von Miras verdeckt worden. Nun sah sie, dass es kaum noch eine untere Hälfte gab. Unter der Hüfte des Mannes ragten nur noch zwei verkohlte Stumpen hervor. Der Geruch nach gebratenem Fleisch lag in der Luft.
Mit zusammen gepressten Lippen wandte sich Miras um, nickte ihr zu, und musterte die Umgebung nach weiteren Stellen wo seine Hilfe von Nöten sein könne. Auch wenn sein Gesicht sonst kaum eine Regung zeigte, kannte ihn Ellenora gut genug um die Trauer in seinem Gesicht zu erkennen. Trauer und Erschöpfung.
Miras war ein starker Krieger. Hatte viele Schlachten geschlagen. Doch was ihn zu etwas Besonderem machte, war die Tatsache, sich trotz all des Elends welches er gesehen hatte, seine Menschlichkeit bewahrt zu haben. Es quälte ihn so viel Leid unter seiner Gefolgschaft zu sehen. Sein Gesicht war Rußgeschwärzt. Sein Kleidung, ein Mix aus Leder und Leinen war hier und da angekokelt, was wohl bei Löschversuchen an den Zelten geschehen war. Doch er schien unverletzt. 
Als hätte er Ellenora gerade erst bemerkt, packte er sie an den Schultern und Blickte ihr tief in die Augen. Ein Lächeln huschte über sein wettergegerbtes Gesicht. „Da bist du ja. Bist du ok?“, rief er mit erhobener Stimme um das sie umgebende Chaos zu übertönen. Er musterte sie von Kopf bis Fuß und nickte zufrieden. 
„Was ist nur mit diesem Verfluchten Land los!? Man könnte meinen Azeroth hat genug von uns. Erst diese Welle, und jetzt das!“, er machte ein Geste die das gesamte Lager einschloss.
„Wir müssen diese Feuer unter Kontrolle bekommen! Komm mit!“, bei diesen Worten setzte sich Miras bereits in Bewegung. Ellenora war so von den Vorgängen in Anspruch genommen, dass sie noch gar nicht zu Wort gekommen war. „Miras!“, rief sie ihm nach und brachte ihn so dazu sich ihr zuzuwenden. „Der Wall… er, er ist nicht mehr.“ Miras legte die Stirn in falten und blickte sie nur verwundert an. Da begriff sie, dass er sie über den Lärm nicht hatte verstehen können. „Der Greymanewall! Er ist geborsten!“, rief sie lauter. 
Miras Stirn überzogen noch tiefere Falten, dann schossen seine Augenbrauen nach oben. Überraschung prägte seinen Blick. 
„Ich war dort! Ich hab ihn selbst einstürzen sehen!“, setzte Ellenora hinzu. 
„Später! Jetzt müssen wir uns erst einmal hierum kümmern.“, gab Miras zurück, und winkte ihr ihm zu folgen.

Arled erwachte und noch bevor er die Augen öffnete, erstickte der Schwefelgeruch seine Hoffnung, die Ereignisse der vergangenen Tage seien nur ein böser Traum gewesen. Er setzte sich auf, und Blickte sich um. Neben ihm lagen Hun und Ragi, schlafend. Nicht weit entfernt, an einen Stein gelehnt saß Vodan, hielt eines seiner Bücher in Händen und laß. Er hatte Wacht gehalten um sie zu wecken, falls eine Erdspalte sich öffnen oder ein Stein heranrollen würde. Es war jedoch nichts passiert. Arled hatte das Gefühl die Erde sei wieder etwas zur Ruhe gekommen.
„Na? Bist du wieder wach?“, dröhnte die Stimme Vodans zu ihm herüber, als er gerade seinen Blick über die Landschaft gleiten lies.
Arled strecke sich. Gähnte herzhaft, stand auf und lief zu Vodan hinüber. „Was liest du da eigentlich die ganze Zeit?“, fragte er verschlafen.
„Das?“, Vodan schlug das Buch zu, ließ aber eine Hand zwischen den Seiten um sie nicht zu verlieren und zeigte Arled den Ledereinband. Er war unbeschriftet, jedoch als exzellente Arbeit zu erkennen. „Das ist mein Buch der Lehren. Wie dir Ragi ja bereits berichtete, gehöre ich einer Vereinigung an welche sich „Der irdene Ring“ nennt. Wir haben uns dem Sammeln und Aufzeichnen von Wissen verschrieben. Ein jeder Anhänger des Rings, hat ein solches Buch. Es enthält das Wissen unserer Vorfahren.“ Arled schaute interessiert auf das dicke Buch. Vodan schlug es auf, und Arled erkannte das es mit allerlei Texten gefüllt war, die jedoch nicht ordentlich arrangiert waren, sondern eher wie ein Flickwerkteppich die Seite überzogen. Zwischen den Texten entdecke er Bilder und Skizzen. Da waren Blumen, Häuser, Tiere, und sogar das Bild eines Worgen erkannte Arled. „Weist du, es ist kein Buch wie du es vielleicht kennst. Es ist kein Buch das man liest und dann ist es vorbei. Es geht darum es immer zu erweitern, zu verbessern, und wenn nötig falsche Informationen wieder daraus zu streichen. Es ist nur zu Hälfe gefüllt.“ Die Seiten rauschten unter Vodans Daumen dahin. Etwa ab der Hälfe des Buches wurden die Seiten lichter, bis irgendwann nur noch komplett weiße Seite zu sehen waren. Für einen Moment hatte Arled geglaubt eine Bild von sich selbst entdeckt zu haben. Ein Worg mit einer Sonne und einem Mond auf der Brust. Innerlich freute er sich, das Vodan obgleich er ihn so kurz kannte, ihn genug mochte um ihn als Skizze in seinem Buch zu verewigen.
„Woher weist du was wahr, und was falsche Informationen sind?“, fragte er neugierig.
„Das“, antwortete Vodan mit einer kurzen Pause, „kann nur die Zeit und die Erfahrung lehren. „Es kam nicht selten vor, dass ich nach Jahren Dinge streichen musste die ich stets für richtig gehalten hatte. Aber das ist eben der Lauf der Dinge. Was richtig und was falsch ist, entscheidet sich immer im Geiste des Betrachters.“
„Ganz genau!“, Arled erschrak nicht schlecht, als mit diesen Worten eine Kopfnuss auf seinem Hinterhof einschlug. „In deinem Kopf.“, sagte Ragi breit grinsend, als Arled herum fuhr um zu sehen woher der Einschlag kam. Er war so vertieft in Vodans Ausführungen, dass er Ragis erwachen gar nicht bemerkt hatte. Er grinste zurück und rieb sich den Hinterkopf.
„Wir sollten uns auf den Weg machen.“, stellte Ragi fest während er sich umschaute. „Ich weis ja nicht wie ihr das seht, aber ich will diese Sache so schnell wie möglich hinter mich bringen. Und dann heist es „Adios Azeroth!“, dann werde ich mir einen Magier suchen, und mir ein Portal erschaffen lassen. Hab das mal in Gilneas gesehen. Tolle Sache so ein Portal. Da geh ich dann durch und dann bin ich im Schlingendorntal, oder in Tanaris. Irgendwo, wo es warm ist. Irgendwo, wo ich nicht das Gefühl haben muss, das Land selbst wolle mich loswerden.“ Bei diesen Worten ging er zu Hun hinüber der noch immer Schlief, und weckte ihn mit weniger sanften Tritten in die Rippen. „Auf mein Dicker! Es geht weiter. Wach schon auf!“
Hun fuhr hoch, saß kerzengerade und blinzelte verwirrt in den Tag. „Wo? Was?“, druckste er.
Er Blickte sich um, sah den Rauch, sah die Feuer die vereinzelt in den Wäldern wüteten, und legte sich wieder hin. Legte den Kopf in die Armbeuge und presste die Augen zusammen.
„Weckt mich wenn das vorbei ist.“, murmelte er trotzig.
„Ne ne, mein Dicker. So nicht.“, schoss Ragi, und versetzte Hun noch einen Tritt. „Komm schon hoch.“
Widerwillig murrend erhob sich der Hüne. 
„Oh, ich wünschte das wäre alles nicht passiert. Ich wünschte ich wäre noch in Dämmerungszuflucht. Da gäbe es jetzt was zu Essen, da könnte ich in meinem Bett schlafen.“ Lamentierte er vor sich hin. „Und hier bin ich, schlafe auf Steinen, alles stinkt, ich habe Hunger. Und außerdem, wo gehen wir eigentlich hin?“
„Zum Greymanewall, das weist du doch. Jetzt hör auf zu jammern.“, fuhr ihn Ragi an. 
„Ja, toll. Zum Wall. Was sollen wir denn da? Dieses Gemäuer hat uns doch vorher auch nie interessiert.“, trotz lag in Huns Stimme.
„Du hast doch Arled gehört. Wir gehen zum Wall weil…“, mitten im Satz unterbrach sich Ragi und drehte ich zu Arled um. „Ja, warum eigentlich?“
Arled fühlte sich unwohl. Da stand er. Wusste nicht was er antworten sollte, und wurde von drei Augenpaaren gemustert. Er entschied sich für die Wahrheit.
„Ich habe die Vermutung, dass am Wall etwas vorgefallen ist. Ich glaube der Wall ist nicht länger eine unüberwindbare Barriere.“
„Unsinn, was sollte denn den Wall brechen. Der ist doch unzerstörbar.“, entgegnete Hun unverzüglich. 
„Was ihn zerstören soll?“ fragte Ragi und schaute erst Hun fragend an und ließ dann seinen Blick über die Umgebung mit all der Verwüstung gleiten. „Was mich viel mehr interessieren würde; was willst du dort? Ich meine, dass der Wall geborsten ist, gut das ist möglich. Das ist eine Sache, doch du willst ihn wohl kaum wieder auf bauen.“
„Ja genau, und dahinter lauern die Untoten. Die Gu…gu…gu…guhle.“, Angst schwang in Huns Stimme mit. 
„Wir sollten vielleicht besser in die andere Richtung gehen. Sollten nach Gilneas reisen und den König informieren.“, setzte Ragi nach.
Arled wusste, wenn sie sich dafür entscheiden würden, hätte er nichts in der Hand sie umzustimmen. Dann würde er allein die Reise auf sich nehmen müssen. War es vielleicht doch in Ordnung wenn er ihnen von seinen Visionen erzählte? Er entschloss sich für einen Mittelweg.
„Wir müssen weiter. Ich habe Informationen, dass wenn wir dies alles beenden Möchten, bevor unsere gesamte Welt so“, er machte eine Pause, und eine die Umgebung umfassende Geste, „aussieht, dann müssen wir zum Wall.“
„Und woher? Hast du das auf der Schafsweide erfahren? Das ist doch Irrsinn.“, frotzelte Hun.
„Wie es scheint weis er mehr als er zuzugeben bereit ist.“, stellte Ragi mit einem fragenden Blick fest. „Arled wenn wir dir folgen sollen, dann musst du schon mit offenen Karten spielen. Das bist du uns schuldig.“
Arled wünschte er hätte nicht so argumentiert. Denn es war ganz eindeutig die Wahrheit die er sprach. „Also gut“, setzte er an. „ich weiß, dass die Lösung für unsere Probleme in Burg Schattenfang zu finden ist.“ 
„Burg Schattenfang?“, hauchte Hun.
„Burg Schattenfang!?“, stieß Ragi hervor. „Jetzt hast du meine Aufmerksamkeit mein kleiner. Jetzt erzähl mal, ich bin gespannt.“
Vodan beteiligte sich nicht an dem Gespräch. Ihm schien es egal zu sein wo es hinging. Hauptsache er wäre dabei. Er hatte eine Feder aus seiner Tasche zu Tage gefördert, und schrieb in sein Buch. 
Arled brauchte ein wenig bis er zu erzählen begann. Es lag nicht daran das er nicht alles noch im Kopf hatte, was ihn zu dieser Reise getrieben hatte. Sonder die Tatsache ein halbwegs plausible Geschichte zu spinnen, ohne die Frau in weiß zu erwähnen. So groß war seine Angst, wenn er sein Vorhaben mit Visionen begründete, schon in kürze ganz alleine Unterwegs zu sein.
Also erzählte er von seiner Zeit auf dem Hof, von seinem Vater – die Erinnerung an Flugur rief seine Trauer wieder wach, die er angesichts der vielen Ereignisse völlig verdrängt hatte – und davon wie sein Vater ihm immer Geschichten erzählt habe. Geschichten über Worgen die er anfangs nur für eben Geschichten gehalten hatte. Und an die er sich, als er sich schließlich selbst verwandelt hatte wieder erinnert wurde. Und in diesen Geschichten sei erwähnt worden, dass der Worgenfluch nur dort gebrochen werden könne.
Für Arleds Geschmack hatte die Geschichte zu großen Logiklücken. Sie war wahrlich an den Haaren herbei gezogen. Doch immerhin wussten Ragi, Hun und Vodan ja nicht die Wahrheit. Er musste sie nur überzeugend genug schildern. Wie es schien war er darin auch erfolgreich, hörte er doch von Hun Kommentare wie „Den Fluch brechen?“, „Dem Magier den Hals umdrehen.“ und dergleichen. Ragi beobachtete ihn beim Erzählen nur. Sein Gesicht prägt ein Gesichtsausdruck von dem Arled nicht sagen konnte, ob es sich um ungläubige Verwunderung, oder um generelle Zweifel am Wahrheitsgehalt von Arleds Geschichte handle. Nur Vodan blieb desinteressiert. Kritzelte in sein Buch und würdigte sie keines Blickes. „Und das von einem Tauren, der sich dem Wissen verschrieben hatte“, dacht Arled für sich. Anderseits wäre Vodan wohl auch die größte Quelle für Widerspruch  gewesen, man konnte ja nicht wissen was eventuell in seinem Buch stand, was Arled Geschichte widerlegt hätte. 
Als Arled geendet hatte wartete er auf eine Reaktion. Als keine direkt kam, machte er den ersten Schritt: „Und, kann ich auf euch zählen?“
„Aber natürlich. Diesem Magier werde ich mal was erzählen!“, polterte Hun los.
„Ja klar kleiner. Bin dabei. Kann dich ja mit unserem Riesenbaby hier nicht allein lassen. Am ende erwürgt er noch den falschen Magier.“, grinste Ragi.
„Vodan?“ – „Ohne Frage! Eine bessere Gesellschaft wie die eure, hätte ich mir nicht zu träumen gewagt. Es scheint, es wird viel Neues in meinem Buch platz finden.“, unter der tiefen Stimme Vodans lag etwas, das Arled als freudige Erregung deutete. Auch wenn der Taure, unentwegt am schreiben und malen, nicht einmal aufblickte während er sprach.
„Also gut. Dann ist es beschlossene Sache. Wir ziehen zusammen zum Wall, und wenn ich recht habe, und er geborsten ist, gehen wir gemeinsam nach Schattenfang. Wenn wir bald aufbrechen, und sich die Landschaft nicht zu sehr gewandelt hat, sollten wir den Wall noch vor dem Abend erreichen.“ Arled, der seine Schätzung von seinem Flug über die Landschaft abschätzte, hoffe sich alles noch genau genug erinnern zu können, war jedoch zuversichtlich. Wenigstens wusste er jetzt, dass er nicht alleine war. Das wissen um die Hilfe durch seine neuen Freunde, spendete ihm Trost und Kraft. Gemeinsam würden sie es schon schaffen.
In seinen Gedanken formte sich das Buch, des Magiers. So wie er ihn damals in seiner Vision gesehen hatte. Dastehend, Formeln murmelnd. Und vor ihm lag das aufgefaltete Buch. Das Buch, welches er suchen und finden musste. Wenigstens war es ein Buch. Es gab Dinge die schwerer zu finden waren.

Er streckte sich. Neigte den Kopf nach links und rechts. Sein Nacken knackte geräuschvoll bei jeder dieser Bewegungen. Er grunzte genussvoll. Es war eine ganze Weile her, dass er sich das letzte Mal so gefühlt hatte. Aber es war ein gutes Gefühl. Auf diese Art hatte er mit die witzigsten Tage seines Lebens verbracht. Er schritt durch den langgezogenen Gang, der in zartes Licht getaucht war. Ein anderer währ wohl vor Ehrfurcht erstarrt bei dem Anblick der sich ihm bot. 
Die Wände des Ganges waren nicht gerade, sondern nach Außen gewölbt. Der gesamte Gang, wirke wie eine aneinandergereihte Perlenkette aus Luftblasen. Hinter den Wänden, erstreckten sich Riffe, um die Fische in allen Farben des Regenbogens schwärmten. Muränen streckten ihre Köpfe aus dem Riff, wo sie sich in ihren Höhlen eingenistet hatten. Ein Hai riesigen Ausmaßes glitt auf der Suche nach Nahrung zwischen den Felsen dahin und veranlasste die kleinen Fische sich in Seeanemonen oder sonstige Verstecke zurück zu ziehen.
Ein Lächeln huschte über das Gesicht des Mannes.
Er passierte Abzweigungen die links und rechts von gewaltigen Kerzenständern flankiert wurden, die von allerlei filigraner Verzierung überzogen waren. In den Blasen an der Decke, kreisten Irrlichter magischen Ursprungs die ebenfalls Licht ins Dunkel brachten. 
Ein Zischen ließ den Mann den Blick von den Lichtern abwenden, und nach vorne schauen. Eine Tür war am Ende des Ganges zu sehen, die zu beiden Seiten von Wachen flankiert wurden. In ihren Händen hielten sie riesige Dreizack, die den Mann um ein gutes Stück überragten. Die riesigen Hände, welche den Schaft der Waffe umfassten, waren von einem grünlichen Blau, und von winzigen Schuppen überzogen. Die Schuppen wurden in ihrem Verlauf  über die Arme immer größer, und erreichten ihre maximal Größe auf dem Schwanz, auf welchem die Wachen ihren massigen Körper balancierten. Dort waren sie auch so dick, dass die ihren Träger schützten wie eine Rüstung. Die Augen der Kreaturen waren verhältnismäßig klein, und blickten verschlagen dem Neuankömmling entgegen. Zischlaute entwichen den breiten Mäulern, in denen Reihen von scharfen Zähnen prangten.
Der Schritt des Mannes verlangsamte sich jedoch keinen Moment. Er schritt geradewegs auf die Wachen zu. 
„Wer bissst du?“, zischte ihn eine der Wachen an. „Wasss hassst du hier zu ssssuchen?“
Die Wache baute sich vor dem Mann auf und überragt ihn fast um das doppelte. Der Mann blickte sie nur an. Sagte nichts. Sein Gesicht war reglos, sein Gesicht verzog keine Mine. Da entfuhr dem Wächter ein zischen, und er wandte sich um, um die Tür zu öffnen. 
„Verzzeiht,“ Gab die Wache unter zischen zu verstehen, während sie sich tief verbeugte, und den Mann passieren ließ. „Die Herrin erwartet euch bereitsss…“
Die Wache auf der Anderen Seite, beobachtete die Vorgänge überrascht und seinerseits regungslos. Als der Mann sich anschickte durch die Tür zu treten, traf seine kalter Blick auf diesen Wächter. Er blickte ihn aus seinen Fischaugen an, und wusste nicht was er von diesem Menschen halten sollte. Immer noch völlig emotionslos, wandte sich der Mann der Tür zu und schritt hindurch. Der Wächter blickte ihm nach, als der Mann unvermittelt seitlich eine Hand ausstreckte. Er machte eine Geste, und die Wache, stieß einen gequälten Schrei aus. Sekunden später schien ihre Haut zu verkohlen, bevor Flammen aus ihrem Fleisch schlugen, sie verzehrten und nur einen kleinen Aschehaufen zurück ließ. Nun grinste der Mann wieder. 
Dann fiel die Tür ins Schloss.

Der Saal den er durch die Tür betreten hatte war riesig. Wie ein Dom spannte sich eine Blase riesigen Ausmaßes über seinem Kopf. In der Luft zogen Manawürmer ihre Bahnen. Der Boden auf dem er schritt war aus schwarzem Stein geschaffen, völlig glatt poliert, und glänzend. Hier und da, konnte man die Einschlüsse von versteinerten Meerestieren erkennen. Tücher unterteilen den Raum, von Magie an ihrem Platz gehalten schwebten die Raumteiler mitten in der Luft. Der Stoff aus dem sie gefertigt waren musste Spinnenseide oder vergleichbares sein, denn sie waren durchscheinend dünn. Die Möbel mit denen der Raum bestückt war, waren jedes für sich ein Meisterwerk der Handwerkskunst. Filigranste Verzierungen, gepaart mit den besten Stoffen. Gold und Silber überzogen die Armlehnen und Juwelen funkelten wie die Sterne am Nachthimmel. Ein jeder der diesen Raum betrat musste vor Erfurcht erstarren, wenn er den zur Schau gestellten Pomp und Prunk sah. Doch der Mann lies sich nicht von all dem beeindrucken. Er hatte schon vergleichbares gesehen.
Er schritt geradewegs durch den Raum. Die Tücher ignorierte er, sie glitten einfach über ihn hinweg. Er durchschritt einen Bereich der offenbar für das Lesen gedacht war, den in Regalen standen Bücher aus aller Herren Länder, teilweise so vergilbt und zerschlissen, das sie vom Anbeginn der Zeit zu stammen schienen. Dann kam er an einer Badewanne aus Gold vorbei. Die Füße der Wanne waren Greifenfüßen nachempfunden. 
Einige Tücher weiter, erreichte er einen besonders großen Bereich, an dessen gegenüberliegenden Ende ein Thron auf einem Podest stand. Der Thron variierte von der Art wie man ihn von menschlichen Königshäusern kannte, nicht nur in seiner Form, sondern auch im Material. Der Thron war aus Knochen gefertigt. Genauer aus dem Schädel eines Dreschadons, dessen Augenhöhlen mit zwei riesigen Rubinen versehen waren. Es schien als ob die Rubinaugen, jeden der vor den Thron trat, mit feurigen Augen mustere. Die Sitz- oder genauer Liegefläche des Throns war aus den Rippen des Dreschadons gefertigt, und mit Schnitzereien versehen. 
Mehrere Diener hielten sich seitlich des Throns auf, bereit sofort einem geäußerten Wunsch zu entsprechen. Der Weg zum Thron war von Wachen flankiert, so wie sie dem Mann bereits vor der Tür begegnet waren. Nur waren diese hier in noch aufwendigere Rüstungen gehüllt, und zwischen den Spitzen ihrer Dreizacke zuckten Blitze hin und her. Die Königsgarde.
Der Mann aber hatte nur Augen für die Person auf dem Thron selbst. Sie war wunderschön. Und er war wirklich niemand der sich aus so etwas, etwas machte. Aber sie raubte sogar ihm fast den Atem. Ihr Gesicht, Makellos, ihre Körper, perfekt. Gut, die Tatsache das sie zu Hälfte in einen Fischleib endete - ihr schuppiger Schwanz hing entspannt von ihrer Liegefläche auf den Boden herab, wirkte befremdlich – doch selbst diesen Körper wusste sie so elegant vollendet zu handhaben, dass es einem den Atem nahm. Er erinnerte wie sie einst als Elfe ausgehen hatte. Allein die Erinnerung beschleunigte seinen Puls.
„Da seid ihr ja!“, ihre melodische Stimme passte ideal zu ihrem Äußeren. Ein wenig verrucht, ein wenig frivol, ein wenig edel, ein wenig keck – der perfekte Mix. 
„Azshara! Wie immer ist euer Anblick eine Wonne!“, sagte er mit einer vollendeten Verbeugung. 
„Wie ich sehe habt ihr euren Charme nicht verloren.“, ließ sie, begleitet von einem amüsierten Kichern verlauten.
„Selbst wenn, so hätte die Wohltat eures Anblicks, sie sicher wieder in mir erweckt.“, gab er zurück. Ihr Gesichtsausdruck ließ ihn wissen, dass er ins Schwarze getroffen hatte. Sie war nicht die einzige die hier wusste wie andere zu handhaben waren. Doch dem Lächeln, welches in ihm aufstieg, gestattete er es nicht auf sein Gesicht zu treten. Ein Gespräch mit ihr, war wie Schach. Auch wenn sie noch so großzügig, noch so zuvorkommend und vielleicht sogar demütig sie sich verhielt. Er durfte nie vergessen, dass er mit einem Tiger tanzte. Ein Fehltritt konnte hier ohne weiteres auch sein Ende bedeuten.
„Charmant wie eh und je.“, sie betrachtete ihn mit einem leuchten in den Augen, “Aber genug der Höflichkeiten. Wir beide wissen, warum ihr hier seid. Es gibt viel zu besprechen, und wir sollten das nicht vor dem gesamten Hofstaat tun. Wenn ich euch in meine Privatgemächer bitten dürfte?“

…to be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Estler (19. November 2009)

hach schön so ein langer teil! wieder gut gemacht find ich.


----------



## Winipek (20. November 2009)

Scön das es wieder weiter geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (25. November 2009)

Nur vereinzelte Vogelstimmen durchdrangen die bleierne Stille die über dem Land lag. Es schien als halte die Welt den Atem an. Als habe ganz Azeroth einen Schock erlitten. Ganze drei Tage hatte es gedauert, bis die Erde wieder zur Ruhe gekommen war. Drei Tage, voller Beben, entstehender Risse, und Feuer speiender Vulkane. 
Die Gesteinsasche ging noch immer wie ein Schleier in der Luft, und dämpfte das einfallende Sonnenlicht. Der Geruch nach Schwefel, welcher allgegenwärtig in der Luft lag, belastete die Lungen derer die die Katastrophe überlebt hatten schwer. So auch die der Reiter, welche am nahen Waldrand erschienen, ihre Pferde zügelten und auf den Wall blickten. In der Mitte, stand ein stattliches Pferd, welches nach dem stehen bleiben unverzüglich damit begann das Gras zu seinen Füßen abzuäsen. Seine zierliche Reiterin versuchte nicht ihn zu hindern. Ihr braunes Haar lockte sich bis über die ihre Schulterpartie. Ihre Augen wirkten klar und wach. Man erkannte in ihre die geübte Reiterin, da sie sich nur mit Kraft ihrer Schenkel, welche sie gegen die Flanken ihres Pferdes presste, in Position hielt, während sie ihre Hände frei hatte. Dies war offenkundig auch wichtig, denn sie gestikulierte wild mit beiden Händen, und redete derweil auf ihre beiden Begleiter ein.
Bei ihren Begleitern, handelte es sich um Männer. Der eine, mit rotem Lockenschopf, blickte die Frau mit einer Mischung aus Bestürzung und Bewunderung an. Er hing an ihren Lippen, und sein Blick folgte nur selten ihren Fingerzeigen. 
Ihr zweiter Begleiter hingegen, schien sich hauptsächlich für die Umgebung zu interessieren. Er Blickte kaum zu der Erzählenden, sondern ließ seinen Blick unentwegt umher schweifen. Seine Augen folgten dem Verlauf des Walls, oder dem was davon übrig war, wanderten immer und immer wieder über den Waldrand, welcher durch Lücken in der Mauer zu erkennen war, und hatte kaum auch nur einen Blick für die Frau übrig. Diese lies sich jedoch nicht von ihrer Geschichte abbringen, und rügte den offenkundig so unkonzentrierten Begleiter nicht. 
Das mochte daran liegen, dass sie bestens mit Rumgars und Miras Art vertraut war Situationen wie diese anzugehen. Die beiden kannten sich schon ewig, und Rumgar war der einzige von dem Ellenora glaubte, dass er Miras noch besser kannte als sie selbst. Die beiden hatten gemeinsam etliche Schlachten geschlagen, hatte Freud und Leid miteinander geteilt, und hatten einen Bund zwischen einander geschaffen, der weit über Freundschaft hinausging. Miras, schon immer der von beiden, welcher besser mit Menschen umzugehen wusste, hatte sein Gespür relevante Informationen aus einem Gespräch herauszuhören immer weiter perfektioniert. Das ging so weit, dass er nicht nur besser verstand was gesagt wurde, sondern dass er vor allem deuten konnte was nicht gesagt wurde. Er hatte ein so feines Näschen für stressbedingte Tonlagenschwankungen, Wortwahlwechsel und Augenbewegungen, das Ellenora manches mal geglaubt hatte, er könne Gedanken lesen. 
Rumgar entgegen, war schon immer jener von beiden Gewesen, der nie sonderlich redselig war. Dafür vergas er keinen Ort den er einmal gesehen hatte. Er schien Bilder förmlich in seinem Geist abspeichern zu können, und selbst nach Jahren konnte er genauste Beschreibungen wiedergeben. Dies gepaart mit seiner Vorstellungskraft, machte ihn zum perfekten Fährtenleser. Ellenora wusste genau, dass auch obwohl er abwesend wirkte, sein Blick genau jene Stellen betrachtete über die sie gerade erzählte. Ein Fingerzeig, war für ihn kaum von nöten. 
Sie hätte sich wahrlich keine besseren Begleiter aussuchen können.

Die letzten Tage über, waren sie vollauf beschäftigt die Lagerabläufe wieder zu normalisieren. Die Feuer hatten vieles vernichtete was sie sich über Jahre hinweg aufgebaut hatten. Zelte waren dahin, Kleidung, Waffen. Was das Schlimmste war, auch das Vorratszelt hatte Feuer gefangen und einen Großteil der Nahrung war den gierigen Flammen zum Opfer gefallen. Doch durch Miras bedachte Organisation, hatten sie die Abläufe wieder in Gang gebracht, und nun endlich Zeit gefunden, den Wall in Augenschein zu nehmen. Den gesamten Ritt über hatten Miras versucht abzuklopfen, ob Ellenora nicht vielleicht etwas in ihren Beschreibungen übertrieben habe. Wie große Steine denn herausgefallen seien? Ob eine der Lücke bis auf die Erde reichte? Und sooft sie auch beteuerte der Wall sei Teilweise komplett von der Bildfläche verschwunden, bemerkte sei das erst jetzt, als die letzten Bäume hinter ihnen zurück gewichen waren, Miras und Rumgar ihr endgültig Glauben schenkten. Es tat ihr gut, denn innerlich hatte es sie stark gewurmt, nicht für voll genommen zu werden.
„Kommt mal her!“, vernahm sie unvermittelt die Stimme von Rumgar. Sie wandte sich um, und bemerkte, dass der drahtige Mann sich von seinem Pferd geschwungen hatte, und sich zur Mauer begeben hatte. Dort kniete er am Boden und blickte mit gerunzelter Stirn zu Boden.
Sie schnalzte fast Zeitgleich mit ihrer Zunge wie es auch Miras tat, und Framier sowie Miras Pferd setzten sich gemächlich trottend zu Rumgar in Bewegung. 
„Was hast du da?“, fragte Miras, während er geschmeidig vom Pferd rutschte.
„Nichts gutes, wenn ich mich nicht irre.“, seine Stimme klang hart, doch schwang auch Sorge in ihr mit. Ellenora bückte sich, und sah was er meinte. 
„Sind die frisch?“, fragte sie, mit einer Stimme kalt wie Stahl, und eine ihrer Hände fuhr in ihren Jackenärmel.
„Nein, die müssen schon einige Stunden alt sein.“, kam von Rumgar, der seine Fingerspitzen über die Vertiefungen im Boden gleiten lies. Fußspuren, jedoch nicht von Menschen. Hätte man die Abdrücke allein gesehen, hätte man es noch für die eines Menschen halten können, wenn auch eines Menschen mit sehr großen Füßen. Doch die tiefen Löcher, welche vor den Zehen in Boden zu sehen waren, riefen in Ellenora ganz klar die Erinnerung an Messerscharfe Klauen wach. Sie wandte sich um und schwang sich auf Framiers Rücken.
„Wir müssen ihnen folgen! Seit Jahren warten wir nun schon nach Gilneas einlass zu finden, und endlich vor diesen verdammten Worgen wegzukommen, und nun brechen diese Bestien durch den Wall. Das können wir nicht zulassen. Wir müssen sie aufspüren und vernichten, bevor diese Worgenpest auch noch in Gilneas Fuß fassen kann!“, Mordlust lag in ihren Worten.
Rumgar blickte zu ihr auf und schüttelte seinen Kopf. 
„Was schüttelst du den Kopf?! Es steht ja wohl außer Frage!“, schoss Ellenora bissig.
„Ich fürchte wir sind zu spät.“, entgegnete ihr Rumgar niedergeschlagen.
„Was soll das heißen „zu spät“!? Du weist genau wie schnell Framier reiten kann. Und auch eure Pferde gehören zu den besten die ich je zu Gesicht bekam. Wenn wir direkt losreiten, werden wir diese Bestien schon einholen. Noch bevor sie ein, oder zumindest solange sie nur ein Dorf erreichen können!“, Ellenora war empört.
„Du fürchte du verstehst ihn falsch“, schaltete sich unvermittelt Miras in das Gespräch mit ein. Er stand etwas weiter in Richtung des Walls und blicke seinerseits auf etwas am Boden. Ellenora blickte ihn verwirrte und fragend an. 
„Komm her und sieh selbst.“
Ellenora ging zu Miras, und schaute was er gefunden hatte. Zuerst erkannte sie nur weitere Fußspuren, und wollte ihn schon fragen was hier denn so anders sei, als bei Rumgars Spuren, doch da traf sie die Erkenntnis wie der Schalg. 
„Die Spuren… aber wie kann das sein… sie…“, druckste sie herum, konnte es aber nicht aussprechen.
„kommen von Hinter dem Wall und führen zu uns, und nicht andersherum.“, beendete Miras langsam nickend den Satz. „Ich fürchte, wir haben einem schrecklichen Fehler gemacht. In all den Jahren, wo wir hinter dem Wall unser Heil vermuteten, war das Elend welches wir mit Lohenscheit erlebten, nur ein schwacher Abklatsch dessen, wovor uns der Wall all die Jahre schützte.“ 
Plötzlich bekam der Waldrand hinter dem Wall für Ellenora ein völlig anderes Gesicht. Die Schatten unter den Bäumen wirkten nun unheimlich. Gefährlich. Und stets hatte sie das Gefühl von gierigen Augen aus der Dunkelheit gemustert zu werden.
„Aber dann… dann…“, alles woran sie immer geglaubt hatte fiel in sich zusammen. Die Sicherheit hinter dem Greymanewall, der sichere Hafen vor der Geißel, jenes gelobte Land der Zuflucht. Alles war eine Illusion gewesen. 
Miras legte seinen Arm um ihre Schultern und drückte sie an sich. „Wir schaffen das schon.“, Überzeugung  lag in seiner Stimme. „Jetzt ist es erst einmal wichtig, dass wir ins Lager zurück kehren und Vorbereitungen treffen. So wie es scheint, werden wir in Zukunft auch in diese Richtung Wachen aufstellen müssen.
Sie stiegen auf ihre Pferde und machten sich auf den Rückweg. Ellenora blickte noch einmal zurück, bevor der Wald ihr vollends die Sicht nahm. Sie konnte es einfach nicht fassen. 
Wie sollte es nur weitergehen?

…to be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Amella (26. November 2009)

Ich bin begeisterter Leser dieser Geschichte und freue mich auf jeden neuen Teil egal wie groß =) aber früher kamen die schneller =) fast täglich einer das war Hammer aber ich verstehe natürlich wenn du momentan viel um die Ohren hast. 

Mfg 
Amella


----------



## Evilslyn (1. Dezember 2009)

Arled saß vornüber gebeugt an dem spärlichen Feuer, um welches sie ihr Nachtquartier aufgeschlagen hatten, und blickte trübsinnig in die lodernden Flammen. Ragi und Hun saßen ganz in seiner Nähe, ebenfalls im Schneidersitz, und Hun rieb seine riesigen Hände, währenddessen er sie Richtung Feuer hielt, den Mund hatte er leicht geöffnet, und vermittelte den Eindruck komplett vom Feuer in seinen Bann gezogen zu sein. 
Vodan war noch immer im Wald unterwegs und sammelte Holz. Aufgrund seiner Statur eignete er sich perfekt. Machte er einmal seine Arme voll, reichte das Feuer für eine halbe Nacht. Arled wurde bewusst, das er sich nicht erinnern konnte, wann das letzte Mal etwas gesagt worden war.
Sie hatten den Greymanewall kurz nach Mittag erreicht. Wie ein graues Band hatte er sich zu Anfang am Horizont erhoben. War dann klarer und klarer Sichtbar geworden, vor allem die Schäden. Das gewaltige Bauwerk ragte noch immer weit auf in den Himmel, ganz so wie Arled es in seinen Visionen gesehen hatte. Es war jedoch etwas ganz anderes, wenn man davor stand, als wenn man es aus einer für sich selbst ungewohnten Perspektive sah, wie bei seinem außerkörperlichen Flug. Es war unvorstellbar, dass Menschen wie er selbst, dazu in der Lage waren, etwas so gewaltiges zu erschaffen. 
Was die Stimmung der Gruppe jedoch dämpfte  waren nicht die hohen Mauern die noch standen. Es waren die gewaltigen Lücken, in denen das Gemäuer zusammengebrochen war. Neu entstandene Erdspalte hatten sich mitten unter dem Gemäuer geöffnet, und hatten den unbezwingbaren Wall, schlicht und einfach verschluckt. In den tiefen der Spalten konnten die Gefährten das Magma brodeln sehen, welches keinerlei Hinweis darauf hinterließ, die gewaltigen Brocken der Mauer vertilgt zu haben. Immer wenn eine Blase, welche sich ohne unterlass in der Tiefe bildete platzte, spritzen Teile der Lava nach oben. Nicht so weit um dem Tross gefährlich zu werden, doch es zischte und qualmte gewaltig wenn die Magma auf die Wände der Spalte spritzte.
Nur ein dünner Pfad war begehbar. Arled hatte den  kalten Stein des Walls in seinem Rücken gespürt, während er sich langsam über den drei Hand breiten Weg gewagt hatte. Über sich die Mauerquader, zum Teil von der Größe eines Hauses, vor sich eine Spalte die ihm Hitze entgegenzuspeien schien. Doch war das Passieren schon für ihn eine Qual, so wollte er sich lieber nicht in Vodan hinein versetzen. Ohnehin schon riesig, schob sich der Tauren, beladen mit seiner Buchtasche, überraschend geschickt auf seinen Hufen, an der Wand entlang. Den Blick hielt er stets auf die gegenüberliegende Wand gerichtet. Schaute nicht einmal nach Unten. Arled nahm an, sein großer Kopf, hätte ihn beim nach Vorne neigen das Gleichgewicht gekostet, vielleicht hatte der Taure aber auch nur schlicht und ergreifend Angst. Wie dem auch sei, sie erreichten die andere Seite unbeschadet, und für kurze Zeit war die Stimmung richtig gut. Sie hatten sich umgesehen, festgestellt, dass es kaum einen Unterschied zu ihrer Seite des Walls gab, und sich dann amüsiert, dass sie so etwas verwunderte. Immerhin war der Wall ja nur eine Trennlinie, kein Portal in eine andere Welt. Doch sie bemerkten, für sie war es fast wie ein Tor in eine andere Welt. Arled konnte es kaum glauben, dass er die Welt außerhalb Gilneas sehen würde. Arled kam es vor als denke er an ein anderes Leben, ein Leben das lange hinter ihm lag, wenn er an die Zeit auf dem Familienhof zurück dachte, an Maiiden, an Flugur. Was die beiden wohl gerade machten? Ob sie an ihn dachten? Ob sie die kleinste Ahnung hatten wo er sich gerade befand? Er hoffe inständig das Flugur nichts geschehen, und er unbeschadet zu Maiiden zurück gekehrt war. Das es ihnen gut ging. Aber die Ungewissheit nagte an ihm. Ragi, Hun und Vodan ging es offenbar nicht besser. Auch sie wirken in sich gekehrt und abwesend. Am liebsten hätte Arled direkt am Wall das Lager aufgeschlagen, doch war ihnen allen klar, dass der zerstörte unzerstörbare Wall, ein Leuchtfeuer war, welches alle möglichen Individuen anziehen würde. Sei es aus Neugier, oder die Absicht auf die Andere Seite zu gelangen.
So hatte Vodan eine kleine Skizze der Wand gezeichnet, und sich dann schweren Herzens, und einzig und allein durch die Überredungskünste all seiner Begleiter bewegen lassen in den Wald weiter zu ziehen und einen Platz für ihr Nachtlager zu finden. Arled hätte sich gewünscht, es stünde eine Vollmondnacht an, seine geschärften Sinne, hätten ihm bei der Erforschung der unbekannten Landschaft gute Dienste leisten können. Jedoch hatte er es seit jener Nacht in Dämmerungszuflucht nicht mehr geschafft sich in einen Worgen zu verwandeln. Er blickte auf zum Mond, seine Haut kribbelte, das Verlangen den Mond in seiner vollendeten Form zu sehen stieg in ihm auf, doch es setzte keine Verwandlung ein. Ragi und Hun dagegen verwandelten sich nach wie vor jede Nacht. Ein Blick zur am Horizont stehenden Sonne, machte Arled bewusst das es bald wieder Zeit für deren Verwandlung war. Auch Hun blickte auf den rotgoldenen Ball. Ragi starrte einfach nur in Gedanken verloren in die Flammen des Feuers. Erst als Vodan mit einem Arm voll Feuerholz aus dem nahen Dickicht trat, schüttelte Ragi den Kopf und blickte zu Vodan auf, als sei er gerade aus einer Trance erwacht. 
„Also wenn ihr mich fragt, ist es hier auch nicht besser oder schlechter als dort wo wir herkommen.“, brummte Vodan, nachdem er das Holz neben der Feuerstelle abgelegt hatte. Während dessen glaubte er allerlei Geäst aus seiner Mähne, und von seiner Kleidung.
„Na war ja wohl nicht allzu überraschend, oder? Ich mein, bevor die Wand da stand, war das ja auch alles ein Wald.“, blaffte Ragi.
„Ja schon, aber hättest du nicht mehr Spuren der Geißel, der Orcs, Trolle und so erwartet?“, entgegnete Hun, und blickte ihn aus großen Augen an.
„Hun, manchmal fällt es mir einfach nur schwer mir dein dämliches Gefasel anzuhören. Was hast du gedacht? Das sie hier hinter der Mauer sitzen und auf deren Einsturz warten!?“, Hun duckte sich ob Ragis aufbrausender Antwort schutzsuchend weg. 
„Was ist dir denn über die Leber gelaufen?“ unterbrach ihn Arled, „Es ist wohl kaum von der Hand zu weisen, dass man hier hinter der Mauer, durchaus mit dem Vorhandensein dieser Wesen rechnen konnte. Ich finde es auch überraschend ruhig.“
Ragi schien seinen Ausbruch bereits zu bedauern, vermied es jedoch sich zu entschuldigen. Stattdessen lenkte er das Gespräch zurück auf den Mond. Er blickte über seine Schulter, sah dass bereits die Ansätze des Mondes am Horizont erschienen und meinte nur, „Bald werden wir mehr wissen. Hun, komm schon, wir sehen uns ein wenig um.“ Ragi lief eins Stück, blieb dann an einem Baum stehen, drehte sich um und schaute zu Hun. Dieser war sichtlich überrumpelt, und schaute unentschlossen zu Vodan und Arled. „Na los mein Dicker. Sitz nicht da und glotze.“ 
„Wollt ihr nicht warten bis eure Verwandlung abgeschlossen ist, und dann losgehen?“, brummte Vodan. 
„Papperlapapp, es dauert keine zehn Minuten mehr. Je früher wir starten, desto früher sind wir zurück. Komm jetzt Hun!“, Ragi klang nicht so als ließe er sich umstimmen. Dies unterstrich er noch, indem er sich bei seinen letzten Worten umwandte und begann sich weiter vom Lager zu entfernen. Hun, welcher dies offenbar genauso sah, sprang auf die Füße und eilte ihm nach. 
So kam es, dass Vodan und Arled unvermittelt ganz allein in ihrem Lager zurück blieben.


…to be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Estler (1. Dezember 2009)

juhu ein neuer teil! freu mich schon auf den nächsten


----------



## Evilslyn (10. Dezember 2009)

Kurz nachdem Ragi und Hun verschwunden waren, zeigte sich blass der Mond am Horizont.  Vodan und Arled saßen an dem kleinen Feuer, welches sie aus dem gesammelten Holz entzündet hatten. Arled blickte verdrossen in die Flammen, und haderte mit seinem Schicksal. So sehr er auch nachgrübelte, er konnte nicht verstehen warum er sich nicht verwandeln konnte. Es hatte doch schon einmal ohne den Vollmond geklappt. Doch außer dem verheißungsvollen Gefühl, welches sich seit seiner Infektion immer in ihm ausbreitete wenn er die Scheibe des Mondes betrachtete, regte sich nicht. Dabei hätte er es gerade jetzt so gut gebrauchen können. Die geschärften Worgensinne hätten es ihm viel leichter gemacht die Umgebung zu erkunden. Er fühlte sich wie taub und blind, wie eingesperrt hinter den Begrenzungen seiner menschlichen Leistungsfähigkeit. 
Vodan schien dies alles nicht zu interessieren. Mit übergeschlagenen Beinen saß er da und hatte sein Buch im Schoß liegen. In einer Hand eine Schreibfeder, mit deren Spitze er sich abwechselnd das Kinn streichelte, oder darauf herum kaute. Offenbar überarbeitete er sein Aufzeichnungen, denn er blätterte vor und zurück, nickt hier zu frieden, dort strich er etwas  begleitet von einem unzufriedenen Grunzen. 
In der Ferne glaubte Arled das leise Heulen eines Worgen zu vernehmen. Es könnte jedoch auch ein Wolf gewesen sein. Mit seinen menschlichen Ohren konnte er keinen Unterschied feststellen.  Er hasste es sich so nutzlos zu fühlen. So beschloss er zu schlafen. 
Obwohl das Feuer in wärmte, lag er noch lange wach bevor ihn der Schlaf übermannte. Es war ein unruhiger Schlaf, voller Träume, Träume in denen ein schwarzer Schatten ihn jagte, sein schwarzer Schatten eines Drachen. Eines Drachen der sich über ihm erhob und den Mondverdunkelte, riesig und bedrohlich. Dann verschwand der Drache und zwei Worgen erschienen auf einer schneebedeckten Ebene. Arled erkannte in ihnen Ragi und Hun, doch etwas stimmt mit ihnen nicht. Sie liefen auf ihn zu, in vollem Lauf. Schnee stob auf, während sie auf ihn zu stürmten. Beim näher kommen, erkannte Arled den Wahnsinn in ihren Augen. Blut rann aus ihren Mäulern, färbte dünne Streifen von Rot, in ihren Pelz. Dann waren sie auch schon heran, sprangen auf Arled los. Kurz bevor die riesige Gestallt von Hun mit ihm zusammenprasselte, traf sich ihr Blick, und Arled schauderte ob des Wahnsinns den er in den Augen seines Freundes gewahr wurde. Dann erwachte, schreckte hoch und saß schwer atmend und Schweiß gebadet am Rand des Feuerkreises. 
Er blickte sich um. Vodan lag schlafend nicht weit von ihm. Von Ragi und Hun fehlte noch jede Spur. Arled fröstelte, zog seinen Mantel etwas enger, legte noch zwei Äste Holz auf die fast erstorbene Glut, und drehte sich dann mit dem Rücke zum Feuer. Diesmal hieß ihn nur friedliche Schwärze willkommen, als der Schlaf ihn wieder übermannte.

Als Hun und Ragi am nächsten Morgen wieder kamen, hatten Arled und Vodan bereits die Spuren ihrer Rast weitestgehend beseitigt. Es war nicht gut auf fremdem Boden die eigene Anwesenheit herum zu posaunen. Soviel war ihnen auch ohne militärische Schulung klar.
Arled bemerkte sofort, das Hun humpelte. Beim näherkommen erkannte Arled Blut an dessen Hose und einen Riss kurz oberhalb des Knies. Die Wunde musste übel gewesen sein, da sie trotz der erhöhten Regenerationsgeschwindigkeit eines Worgen noch immer übel aussah.
&#8222;Was ist denn mit euch passiert?&#8220;, donnerte es aus Vodan heraus.
&#8222;Ach nichts, ich &#8230; war nur unvorsichtig.&#8220;, entgegnete Hun mit einem beschämten Blick auf seine Wunde. &#8222;Tja, Dickerchen, ich sag dir ja immer, &#8222;Übernimm dich nicht.&#8220;, aber was kümmert dich schon mein Geschwätz, nichtwahr?&#8220;, Ragi warf Hun einen Seitenblick zu. Hun schaute zurück und schlug sofort wieder die Augen nieder. &#8222;Ja, ja.&#8220;, murmelte er nur.
&#8222;Hun?&#8220;, richtete Arled das Wort an ihn. &#8222;Vertraust du mir? Denn ich würde gern etwas ausprobieren.&#8220;
Hun schaute ihn verwundert an. &#8222;Was denn?&#8220;, fragte er unsicher.
&#8222;Komm einfach und setzt dich hier an Feuer.&#8220;, Arled deutete neben die Feuerstelle, aus welcher nur noch dünne Rauchfäden aufstiegen. 

Ragi beobachtete, wie Hun hinüber zu dem Jungen schritt, und fühlte ein Prickeln im Nacken. Warum musste sein bester Freund unbedingt so einfältig sein? Wenn er sich verplapperte, und das kam bei Hun einfach viel zu oft vor, konnte es ganz schnell passieren, dass sie wieder auf sich allein gestellt wären. Und einen Weg zurück nach Dämmerungszuflucht würde es für sie nicht mehr geben. Soviel war klar. Aber Hun würde es schon schaffen, immerhin hatte Ragi die Geschichte einfach gelassen. So - hatte er gelernt - konstruierte man die besten Lügen. So nah an der Wahrheit wie möglich. Es gab schon genug was man sich, bei diesen kleinen &#8222;Wahrheitsbeugungen&#8220; wie er es für sich gerne nannte, behalten musste. 
Aber was hatte der Junge nur vor? Er hatte auf seiner Farm höchstens dem Tierarzt über die Schulter geschaut, wie sollte er schon eine Wunde wie jene an Huns Bein versorgen? Nun ja, vielleicht wollte er ja nur seine Anteilnahme zum Ausdruck bringen. Eine schöne Geste. Er musste einfach aufhören, nur wegen seiner Hintergedanken, in den Handlungen der Anderen schlechtes zu vermuten. Ragi setzte sich auf die gegenüberliegende Seite der Feuerstelle nieder, und schaute Arled zu, der behutsam Huns Hosenbein nach oben schob. Die Wundränder waren verkrustet, doch war noch immer rohes Fleisch in der Wunde zu erkennen.
Ragi tat er leid, aber warum hatte er auch &#8230;
Ragis Gedanken wurden weggefegt. Er hatte nur noch Augen für Arled. Noch eben hatte er die Wunde freigelegt und durch sein Minenspiel deutlich gezeigt wie er mit Hun mit litt, als unvermittelt eine Veränderung eintrat. Arled hatte seine Hände links und Rechts von Huns Schenkel platziert, und hatte die Augen geschlossen. Zuerst war nicht passiert, bis auf die Tatsache das auf Arleds Stirn einige Falten erschienen waren, ganz so als denke er darüber nach was nun zu tun sei. Dann plötzlich war ein Lächeln auf Arled Gesicht erschienen, und eine Art Glanz schien von ihm auszugehen. Ein Leuchten, das Ragi an den Schein des Mondes erinnerte, doch schien er aus Arled heraus zu strahlen. Zu  Anfang war es noch leicht, doch wurde es stärker. Nicht drängend und blendend wie der Schein der Sonne, aber doch intensiv, beruhigend und aufwühlend zugleich. Ragis Blick wanderte zu den Anderen. Huns Gesicht war ebenfalls von einem zufriedenen Lächeln überzogen. Vodan schaute nicht hin, was jedoch nur daran lag, das er bereits in seiner Tasche nach Buch und Feder kramte.
WAS ging hier vor? Dann fiel Ragis Blick auf Huns Bein, und die klaffende Wunde, welche zwischen Arleds Händen klaffte. 
&#8230; geklafft hatte. Stellte er verwundert fest. Das rohe Fleisch, welches in der Wunde zu sehen gewesen war, war verschwunden. Für das Auge sichtbar, bildeten sich  die verlorenen Hautschichten wieder. Der Dreck, welcher die Wunde verunreinigt hatte, wurde nicht etwas eingeschlossen, sondern wurde beim regenerieren der Wunde nach außen geleitet, und rieselte trocken von Huns Bein, so als wäre er nie mit seinem Blut vermischt worden. 
Aber das war unmöglich! Nur Heilmagie konnte so etwas bewirken. Jahre und Jahrzehnte des Studiumswaren von Nöten um auch nur aussieht darauf zu haben, vom Licht auserwählt und gewählt zu werden. Gewählt zu werden um als Medium des Lichts zu dienen, als Kanal durch den das Licht seine Gnade zu gewähren in der Lage war. Aber wie konnte es sein das dieser Bauer&#8230; aber es stand außer frage. Er konnte. Wie auch immer.
Ragi konnte den Blick nicht lösen, bis auch die letzte Hautschicht zurück gekehrt war. Sogar die Haare auf der Haut waren nachgewachsen. Keine Narbe, keine Schramme zeugte mehr von Huns Verletzung. 
&#8222;Danke.&#8220; richtete dieser gerade das Wort an Arled. &#8222;Wie hast du das gemacht? Ich wusste gar nicht&#8230;&#8220;
&#8222;Frag mich nicht.&#8220; Unterbrach ihn Arled. &#8222;Das war erst das zweite Mal das ich etwas in dieser Art getan habe. Und ich wusste beides Mal nicht woher es kommt.&#8220;, Aufrichtigkeit lag in seinen Worten. Dann drehte er seinen Kopf zu Ragi und schaute ihm direkt in die Augen.
&#8222;Sie einfach zu, dass so etwas nicht mehr vorkommt.&#8220;, seine Stimmlage hatte sich kaum merklich verändert, doch Ragi wusste, dass diese Worte ihm, und nicht Hun galten.
War es denn möglich &#8230;
Konnte der Junge&#8230;
Es war nicht nur möglich. Der Junge wusste es. Ragi wusste nicht woher. Ragi wusste nicht warum. Doch erwusste es. Und Arled wusste, dass er es wusste. Nun würde die Sache womöglich doch zum Problem werden

To be continued
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Winipek (10. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...ich hatte ja schon sorge, dass es evntl. nicht weitergeht ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estler (10. Dezember 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich war auch schon ganz unruhig^^


----------



## Amella (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin IMMER ganz unruhig =) könnte die geschichte auf einen rutsch durchlesen =( Mehr mehr mehr bitte^^


----------



## Evilslyn (17. Dezember 2009)

Der Morgen dämmerte nur zögerlich herauf. Schwere graue Wolken trieben schwerfällig, wie ein Flickenteppich über das Firmament, und dämpften das Licht der Morgensonne. Die windgepeitschte See, brandete im ewigen Ansturm auf die schroffe Steilküste. Gierig schossen die Wellen in die Höhe, leckten über das graue Gestein bevor sie wieder ins Meer zurück glitten, nur um sich von neuem zu erheben. Kreischende Möwen kreisten auf der Thermik, und stießen mit Todesverachtung in die Tiefe, um zwischen den aufgewühlten Fluten nach Fischen zu tauchen. Von der Kante der Steilklippe, wallten wogende Schwaden von Nebel herab, und bildeten einen geisterhaften Vorhang.
Etwas bewegte sich ungesehen über die grauen Wasser, dass nicht natürlichen Ursprungs war. Es war als kleiner Punkt am Horizont erschienen, war näher und näher gekommen, und wäre ein Auge dagewesen es zu betrachten, es hätte es als Schiff erkannt. Der Rumpf des Schiffes war schmal gebaut, und die Reling ragte nur wenige Ellen über der Wasserlinie auf. Zwischen den Masten spannten sich kunstvolle Dreieckssegel, die sich im Wind blähten und das Schiff, über die Wellen tanzen ließen. Trotz der leichten Bauweise hatte das Schiff keinerlei Schwierigkeiten mit dem Seegang klar zu kommen.
Shanderelai stand am Steuerrad, und hielt das Schiff gekonnt auf Kurs. In den tausend Jahren, seitdem sie zur Kapitänin ihres eigenen Schiffes aufgestiegen war, hatte sie sich mit allen Kniffen des Wetters vertraut gemacht. Sie wusste stets, wie weit sie ihren Kahn belasten konnte. Es war fast als ob das Schiff zu einem Teil von ihr geworden wäre, wie ein Fuß oder eine Hand. Das Knarren der Spannten, das flattern der Segel im Wind, all das nahm sie als Stimme des Schiffs wahr. Die Planken waren sämtlich aus dem Holz von Teldrassil gefertigt, und die Magie des Weltenbaums war, auch nach all den Jahren auf See, noch immer so stark wie am ersten Tag in ihnen. Mit ihrem Schiff wäre Shanderelai sogar wäre bereit gewesen in die Pforten der Hölle selbst zu fahren.
Die Gischt peitschte, und hüllte das Schiff in einen silbrigen Nebel. Das sich niederschlagende Wasser durchdrang Shanderelais Haar, und klebte es an ihren Kopf. Die wie Tränen über ihre Wangen perlenden Tropfen, standen im krassen Widersatz zum Lächeln auf ihren Lippen. Die lilanen Halbmonde auf ihren Wangen, schillerten im spärlichen Licht.
Auf dem Vorderdeck waren nur wenige Teile der Mannschaft zu sehen. Wer nicht eingeteilt war die Takelage zu überwachen, oder die Winden beim überhol Manöver zu bedienen, hatte sich in den Bauch des Schiffes zurück gezogen.
Hart am Wind, schoss die Sham´tai an der Küsten entlang.  Ihr Bug durchschnitt die Wogen, und nach kurzem Zeichnete sich am Horizont eine Veränderung der Steilküste ab. 
Erst nur Schemenhaft, verdeutlichte sich immer mehr, dass die Klippen rapide abfielen, und einen kleinen Sandstrand umschlossen. Kleine, dilettantisch zusammengeschusterte Hüttchen waren auf dem Strand verteilt. Als die Sham´tai in die kleine Bucht einlief, lockte das ungewohnte Geräusch die Bewohner der Hütten ans Licht. 
Ihre Körper schimmerten in den verschiedensten Farben. Ihre Köpfe waren von lagen Hautauswüchsen bedeckt, die sich als eine Art Kamm über ihren Rücken fortsetzten. Aus großen schwarzen Augen starrten sie das Schiff an. Gurgelnde Laute ausstoßend, verkündeten sie an den Rest ihrer Sippe die Ankunft. Ihre Mäuler offenbarten dabei Reihen scharfer Zähne die in ihren breiten Mäulern blitzten. Immer mehr dieser Wesen erschienen in den Eingänger der Hütten, einige mit Speeren in den schwimmhäutigen Händen.
Shanderelai griff zum Seil, der neben ihr hängenden Glocke, und ließ ihr Geläut erklingen. Ein Zeichen ihrer Ankunft. Nach kurzer Zeit, kam Regung ins Schiff, und mehr und mehr Nachtelfen drängten durch die kleine Kajüten Tür des Schiffs auf Deck. Als die Murlocs am Strand ihrer gewahr wurden, ergriffen einige panisch die Flucht, und rannten laut Gurgelnd in den nahen Wald davon. Einige jedoch sammelten sich am Strand, und wedelten Aufgebracht mit ihren primitiven Waffen.
Shanderelai musste immer grinsen, wenn sie diese Wesen sah. Es schien, als ob die sonst so unfehlbare Natur sich hier einen Scherz erlaubt habe. Diese Wesen waren zu schlau, um als Fische, aber auch zu dumm um als intelligente humanoide angesehen zu werden. Vergleich man sie mit den Furchteinflößenden Naga, die in den Tiefen der Meere hausten schienen sie eine Parodie auf selbige zu sein. Doch durfte man sie keinesfalls unterschätzen. Ein Speer im Herz war tödlich, egal wer ihn schleuderte.
Shanderelais Gedanken wurden unterbrochen als sich Gemurmel auf dem Vorderschiff erhob. Sie blickte nach vorne, und sah wie sich etliche Köpfe zum Gruß senkten. 
Ell´redra hatte das Unterdeck verlassen. Ell´redra genoss ein hohes Ansehen unter der Besatzung. Nicht nur weil sie die Leitung dieses Unterfangens unterstellt bekommen hatte, sondern auch da sie auf Jahrhunderte der diplomatischen Bemühungen zurückgreifen konnte. Zum großen Teil wusste Shanderelai, dass für ihre Mannschaft wohl am meisten die Tatsache ins Gewicht viel, das Ell´redra sich von Anfang an nicht zu schade gewesen war, bei den Deckarbeiten zu helfen. Die Mannschaft hatte nicht schlecht gestaunt, als ein so hoch angesehene Diplomatin, die außerdem eine Hohe Stellung unter den Druiden des Bundes des Cenarius einnahm, in die Wanten geschwungen hatte, und vom Quermast des ersten Segels aus, die See in Augenschein genommen hatte. Nur wenige wussten, das Ell´redra, ehe sie zu höheren Ehren aufstieg, eine leidenschaftliche Seefahrerin gewesen war. Shanderelai, die sie in jener Zeit kennen gelernt hatte, befremdete es immer wieder, auch nach all der Zeit, wenn alle ihrer Freundin, in so offenkundiger Erfurcht begegneten. Für sie würde Ell´redra immer die Elfe bleiben, die bei ihrem ersten Sturm auf See, lachend in der Takelage herumgeklettert war. Damals hätte Shanderelai immer damit gerechnet, das sie eines Tages gemeinsam ein Schiff führen würden. Sie als Steuermann, und Ell´redra als Kapitänin, doch die Zeit und das Schicksal hatten einen anderen Verlauf für ihre Leben geplant.
Auf ihr Kommando hin, fiel platschend der Anker in die See. Das Schiff war nur in die Mitte der Bucht gefahren, und war so außerhalb der Reichweite der Fischmenschen. Zwar waren sei gute Schwimmer, doch auch wenn sie sich feindselig gebärdeten, so wusste Shanderelai, dass sie dies mehr zum Selbstschutz denn aus Boshaftigkeit taten. Sie waren einfach Tiere, die erst vor kurzem das Denken erlernt hatten, und nun mussten sie erst einmal mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen dieser Tatsache klarkommen. 
Ell´redra stand an der Reling teilte einige Elfen ein, die mit ihr an Land gehen sollten. Es würde eine recht kleine Delegation sein, dass ihr erscheinen nicht fälschlicher Weise als Angriff gewertet würde, und so von vornherein alle Verhandlungen unterbinden würde. Der Erfolg ihrer Mission, war essentiell, um zumindest den Hoffnungsschimmer, in dieser sonst so dunklen Zeit aufrecht zu erhalten. Sie durften nicht scheitern.
Die Ausgewählten Elfen, verschwanden unter Deck und erschienen nach kurzem wieder mit allem was sie für ihren Landgang benötigen würden. Sie trugen leichte Rüstungen um, nichts von ihrer Beweglichkeit einzubüßen. Als Waffen führten sie lediglich ihre Bögen, und elfische Kurzschwerter mit sich. Insofern man das Wort „Elfe“ und „Bogen“, überhaupt mit „lediglich“ kombinieren konnte. 
Ell´redra blieb unbewaffnet. Sie brauchte keine Waffen. Warum sollte sich direkt zeigen. Sie stellte sich an die Öffnung der Reling, und murmelte einige Worte. Die Worte waren unverständlich, doch zeigten sie umgehend Wirkung. Ein Knacken und Knirschen erhob sich von der See. Shanderelai hörte einige Rufe der Überraschung, als sich ein schmaler Keil aus Eis, begann vom Boot in Richtung Festland auszubreiten. Das Wasser links und rechts des entstehenden Weges schien völlig unberührt. Die Murlocs die es ebenfalls bemerkten, gaben nun noch aufgeregter Gegurgel von sich. Einige warfen ihre Speere auf die Erde und folgten ihren Vorgängern in den Wald.
Zwei Elfen ließen eine Planke hinab auf das Eis, und die kleine Delegation, angeführt durch Ell´redra gingen von Bord. Der Eisweg hielt ohne Schwächeanzeichen dem Gewicht der Elfen stand. Die Murlocs, welche noch am Strand verblieben waren, sprangen aufgeregt auf und ab, in der Erwartung ihre Beute endlich in Reichweite zu bekommen. Als die Elfen jedoch in Reichweite ihrer Speere kamen, die Wurfgeschosse jedoch an einer unsichtbaren Barriere in der Luft abprallten, und Effekt los ins Wasser fielen, ergriffen auch die letzten die Flucht.
„Brüder und Schwestern, hört mich an.“ Richtete Ell´redra das Wort an ihre Gefolgsleute. „Ich möchte dass ihr euch bewusst macht, wie essentiell unsere Mission in diesen Landen für den Fortbestand allen Lebens, so wie wir es kennen ist. Ich möchte, dass ihr euch bewusst macht, das hier unsere einzige Hoffnung auf Rettung zu finden ist. Es wird nicht leicht werden. Fast Niemand wird wissen, dass wir kommen. Und wer es weiß, wird uns nicht unbedingt willkommen heißen. Dennoch müssen wir unsere Mission erfüllen. Denkt daran, kaum etwas ist so schwer wieder zu bereinigen wie vergossenes Blut. Also werden wir versuchen allen Bedrohungen gewaltfrei zu begegnen. Die Waffe soll nur der allerletzte Ausweg sein zu dem ihr greift. Ist das klar?“ 
„Ja, Ehrwürdige.“, kam die Antwort von allen wie aus einer Kehle. 
„Also gut, dann will ich lege all mein Vertrauen in euch. Doch seid euch bewusst, ihr werdet Dinge sehen, wie sie viele von euch nur aus den alten Geschichten kennen. Ich weis nicht wie weit alles schon Fortgeschritten ist, aber wir sollten auf alles gefasst sein. Es ist noch früh am Tag. Ich habe unsere Ankunft absichtlich so gewählt. Bis zur Dämmerung haben wir so Zeit, weiter ins Land einzudringen, und ein befestigtes Lager für die Nacht zu errichten. Seid ihr bereit?“, sie ließ ihren Blick über die vor ihr stehenden Elfen gleiten. Alle nickten bejahend, einige bestätigten ihr Nicken durch Zurufe. Ell´redra nickte zufrieden: „Dann lasst uns keine Zeit verlieren.“ 
Shanderelai sah wie Ell´redra ihr zum Abschied zuwinkte, und sich dann mit ihrem Tross in Richtung Waldrand in Bewegung setzte. Shanderelai schickte ihr in Gedanken alle Glückwünsche mit auf den Weg, die ihr einfielen, und hoffte inständig ihre Freundin unbeschadet wieder zu sehen. Dann verließ sie ihren Platz an der Reling, und begab sich ebenfalls unter Deck. Es war an der Zeit etwas zu Essen, und die Wärme eines Feuers, die Kälte, welche der Seewind in ihre Knochen getrieben hatte, vertreiben zu lassen.

To be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## shas-la (17. Dezember 2009)

Juhuu endlich geht es weiter, und wieder ein neuer interssanter Charakter 
 Ich freu mich ;-).mach so weiter, ist echt die beste Geschichte die ich seit langem gelesen habe!

gugu

Shas-la


----------



## Evilslyn (18. Dezember 2009)

Ihre leichten Lederstiefel verursachten kaum ein Geräusch während sie durch den dichten Wald schlich. Sie kontrollierte ihren Atem, er ging leicht und ruhig. Doch ihr Herz schlug schnell. Irgendetwas war mit ihr. Sie wusste nicht was, sie wusste nicht wo, doch sie wusste es. Hatte es das erste Mal gespürt, circa zwanzig Minuten nachdem sie das Lager verlassen hatte. Sie hatte nichts gesehen. Viel mehr kam ihre Überzeugung von ihrem Nackenhaar, das bitzelte als sei ein kleines Gewitter in ihrem Mantelkragen entstanden. Der Wald lag friedlich, ruhig und harmlos wirke er auf den ersten Blick. Doch es war zu ruhig. 
Immer wieder warf sie einen Blick über ihre  Schulter, nach oben in die Baumwipfel, und in dunkle Ecken aus denen sie einen Angriff erwartet hätte. 
Was sie mehr beunruhigte als das Gefühl belauert zu werden, war die Tatsache nicht zu wissen mit welcher Art von Gegner man es zu tun hatte. Worgen schloss sie aus. Diese hirnlosen Bestien legten zwar Hinterhalte, hatten ihre Instinkte jedoch nicht im Ansatz so lange unter Kontrolle, ihre Opfer in selbige zu locken. Stattdessen brachen sie immer zu früh aus ihren Verstecken hervor und rannten direkt in ihr Verderben. Zumindest wenn sie es war, die sie in ihre Fallen locken wollten. 
Mit ihren Händen hielt sie ständig die beiden Dolchgriffe, der in ihren Hemdaufschlägen verborgenen Klingen umschlossen. Mochte es sein, dass ihre Sinne ihr einen Streich spielten, doch sie wäre lieber unnötig vorbereitet, denn in der Not unvorbereitet. 
Sie wünschte sie hätte Framier mitgenommen. Ihrem treuen Ross, hätte sie einfach die Sporen gegeben, und er hätte sie aus der Gefahrenzone befördert. Worgen waren besonders einfache Ziele, wenn sie ihrem Pferd nachjagten. Im Rausch der Jagd vergaßen sie jegliches Gefühl für Deckung oder Gefahr. Aber sie war ja der Überzeugung gewesen, lieber ohne Framier losziehen zu wollen. Trotz Miras heftigem insistieren, hatte sie seine Bedenken mit einer Handbewegung zur Seite gewischt, und ihm gesagt er müsse akzeptieren, dass sie langsam eine Frau war, die ihre eigenen Entscheidungen treffen müsse, und sich nicht für immer von ihm bevormunden lassen wolle. Der Schmerz in seinem Gesicht hätte sie fast dazu gebracht die Worte zurück zu nehmen, doch andererseits war ihr klar, dass eine Abnabelung ihrerseits nie schmerzfrei verlaufen würde. Jetzt bereute sie ihre Sturheit. 
Das knacken von Holz ließ sie herum fahren. Nichts.
Sie versuchte ihren Atem so weit zu dämpfen um kein Geräusch mit ihrem Atem zu überlagern. Sie atmete leicht und flach und horchte, doch nichts regte sich. Es war fast, als ob der Wald selbst die Luft anhalte.
Sie beschloss den Rückweg anzutreten. Es wäre unverantwortlich gewesen, trotz ihrer Befürchtungen ihren nächtlichen Ausflug fortzusetzen. Sie wendete sich um, und folgte dem Weg zurück den sie gekommen war. Noch keine zwanzig Schritte hatte sie zurück gelegt, als etwas in einem Busch an der Seite des Weges ihre Aufmerksamkeit erregte. Es grenzte an ein Wunder dass sie es, im spärlichen Licht des Mondes der durch die Baumwipfel schien, überhaupt bemerkte. Irgendetwas schimmerte an einem der auf den Weg ragenden Äste. Ellenora ging näher heran und klaubte etwas von dem Ast das sich in ihrer Hand weich anfühlte. Sie rieb es zwischen ihren Fingern, und hielt es gegen das Licht des Mondes. Es war ein Büschel Haare. Ihr knisterndes Nackenhaar richtete sich noch eins Stück weiter auf. Um sicherzugehen führte sie das Büschel an ihre Nase. Angesichts des schweren Moschusdufts der ihre Nase durchströmte verengten sich ihre Nasenlöcher. Sie kannte diesen Geruch. Hatte man ihn einmal gerochen vergaß man ihn nie. Es war eindeutig. Worgenhaar. Und es war frisch, der Geruch im Fell war kaum verblasst. Ihr Herz schlug schneller. Ihre Beine wollten beginnen zu laufen. Doch sie zwang sich nichts zu überstürzen. Etwas an diesem Worg war besonders. Er verfolgte sie. Und das tat er, daran bestand für sie kein Zweifel mehr, bereits seit in ihr das erste Mal dieses beunruhigende Gefühl aufgestiegen war. Wenn sie plötzlich losrannte, würde das Scheusal wissen, dass sie um seine Anwesenheit wusste, und dies würde einen sofortigen Angriff auslösen. Ellenora hoffte, sie könne das Gefühl vermitteln sie habe nicht den Ursprung des Fells erkannt. Wenn er sie bis jetzt nur beobachtet hatte, würde er dies eventuell noch länger tun. So konnte sie im günstigsten Fall noch genug Weg zum Lager zurück legen um auf Rufweite heran zu kommen. Sie spürte wie sich winzige Schweißperlen den Weg von unter ihrer Achsel an ihrer Seite hinab bahnten. Sie hatte etliche dieser Bestien zur Strecke gebracht, aber immer hatte es sich für sie um hirnlose Bestien gehandelt, die selbst ihr größter Feind waren, doch dieser war anders.
Möglichst unbefangen versuchte sie ihren Weg gen Lager  fortzusetzen. 
Just in diesem Moment, erhob sich ein knacken und knirschen von Ästen in einem nahen Gebüsch und sie fuhr herum. Vor Schreck entfuhr ihr ein Schrei, und sie war trotz ihrer Anspannung froh, dass sie niemanden bei ihr hatte. Es wäre ihr extrem peinlich gewesen, hätte jemand von ihr ein so klares Zeichen von Schwäche vernommen.
In Bruchteilen von Sekunden lies sie die Dolch aus ihren Ärmelaufschlägen in ihre Hände gleiten. Die rechte Hand fuhr über ihre linke Schulter, den Dolch an seiner Spitze haltende, bereit ihn jede Sekunde zu schleudern. Etwas braungraues schoss aus dem Unterholz. Kein Worg, dafür war der Körper zu grazil. Die aufflammende Erleichterung Ellenoras wurde jedoch beim Anblick des gehetzten Blickes des Rehs sofort wieder getilgt. Dieses Reh rannte nicht einfach, weil es aus seinem Tiefschlaf gerissen worden war. Es rannte weil irgendjemand oder irgendetwas es zu Tode erschreckt hatte. Warnrufe ausstoßend, die klangen wie ein heißeres Bellen in der Nacht, und Haken schlagend, überquerte es den Weg, und verschwand so schnell es aufgetaucht war, wieder im Wald. 
Ellenoras Blick haftete auf dem Gebüsch aus dem das Tier erschienen war. Sie spürte deutlich das Pochen ihrer Halsschlagadern. Den Dolch hielt sie noch immer wurfbereit erhoben. Doch der Wald lag still.
Ihre Taktik unbefangen zu wirken, konnte sie nun getrost aufgeben. Wer immer sie verfolgte, lachte sich sicher gerade ins Fäustchen, wenn er ihre Überreaktion auf das Reh bemerkt hatte. Sie behielt die Dolche in den Händen und setzte ihren Weg fort, jederzeit bereit einem Angriff zu begegnen. Sekunden dehnten sich zu Stunden. Der Wald wirkte bedrohlich wie nie auf sie.  
Sie hatte ein gutes Stück Weges zurück gelegt, und begann gerade damit, sich einzureden, dass das Reh vielleicht ja doch nur vor einem Fuchs oder so geflohen war, als über ihr das Blätterdach zu rauschen begann. Es klang als falle ein Kartoffelsack quer durch die Baumkronen. Äste peitschten, Laub rauschte. Sie riss den Kopf nach oben und erblickte die Silhouette einer humanoiden Gestalt die sich vor dem Nachthimmel abzeichnete. Einer Gestalte mit Prankenhänden, und einer sie umgebenden Korona aus Fell. Sie handelte Instinktiv. Ließ sich auf den Rücken fallen, und rollte zur Seite. Nur eine Sekunde landete das Wesen mit voller Wucht dort, wo sie noch eben gestanden hatte. Anders als sie erhofft hatte, konnte er seine Kraft noch umlenken und prallte nicht ungebremst bäuchlings auf dem Boden, sondern auf seinen Tatzen. Es war also tatsächlich ein Worg. Und was für einer. Sein Pelz war graubraun, seine Eckzähne waren so lang, das sie gut sichtbar unter den Lefzen hervor standen. Sein Arme und Beine waren Muskulös und Krallen die seine Pranken krönten schimmerten im Mondschein. Sein Kopf fuhr in ihre Richtung herum, und schnappte ins leere. Kehliges Knurren ging vom dem Worgen aus, als er sich langsam aufrichtete. 
Ellenora blieb nicht stehen. Sie hatte nach ihrem Ausweichmanöver einen Augenblick verharrt in der Hoffnung die Kreatur würde stürzen, und sie so in die Lage versetzen ihr einen Todesstoß mit ihrem Dolch zu versetzen, doch als sie der Landung gewahr wurde, hatte sie sofort begonnen zu rennen. Ihr Umhang flatterte hinter in der Nacht. Ihre Füße flogen nur so über den Waldboden. Dennoch war sie sich bewusst, dass sie gegen die Geschwindigkeit ihres Verfolgers nicht viel würde entgegensetzen können. Ein Schulterblick zeigte ihr, dass er bereits auf ihren Fersen war. Er setzte beim Laufen, seine Pranken und Tatzen ein, was ihm ein Aussehen vermittelte, als ob eine Walze aus Krallen und Fängen hinter ihn her wäre. Im Lauf fuhr sie blitzschnell herum und schleuderte eine Ihrer Klingen auf das Ungetüm. Die Klinge verschwand im Gewirr aus Fell und Gliedmaßen, zeigte jedoch keinerlei Wirkung. Sie ließ auch die Klinge aus dem anderen Ärmel durch die Luft surren, und hoffte. Diesmal entfuhr dem Wesen ein Keuchen. Sie blicke nach hinten, und sah dass der Worg gestoppt hatte. Sein Blick ging nach unten, wo der Griff ihres Dolches aus seinem Oberschenkel ragte. Er umschloss den Griff mit seiner Pranke und riss den Dolch mit einer ruckartigen Bewegung heraus. Noch während er die Klinge in den Dreck fallen ließ, fuhr sein Kopf wieder in Ellenoras Richtung. Der blitzende Hass in seinen Augen beschleunigte ihren Fuß. Während des Rennens nestelte sie an ihrem Gürtel herum, um an eine Weitere ihrer Klingen zu gelangen. Es wollte ihr im Lauf jedoch erst nicht gelingen diese aus ihrer Verankerung zu befreien. Sie fluchte innerlich. Sie richtete ihren Oberkörper gerade auf, was sie einiges an Geschwindigkeit kostete, doch so konnte die die Klinge endlich ziehen. Wurfbereit fuhr sie herum, und der Wald lag still.
Nichts regte sich. Der Worg war wie vom Erdboden verschluckt. Sie stand da, schwer schnaufend, Atemwolken bildeten sich vor ihrem Gesicht in der kühlen Nachtluft. Wo war das Biest. Sie blickte nach rechts und links, doch nichts regte sich. Dann fuhr ihr Blick in die Höhe, als sich ihr die Vorstellung eines in den Zweigen hängenden Worgen aufdrängte. Doch auch in den Ästen war alles Still.
„Ellenora!“, die Stimme kam rau, und ächzend, doch irgendetwas an ihr schien Ellenora vertraut.  Schauder überliefen ihre Haut. Nicht ob der Rauheit der Stimme, nicht ob der Erinnerung, sondern da die Stimme  direkt hinter ihr ertönte. 
Sie wartete darauf von hinter gepackt und zerrissen zu werden. Zähne zu spüren die ihre den Hals zerrissen. Doch es geschah nicht. Stattdessen spürte sie die Wärme es Atems des sich ihn von hinten weiter nähernden Worgs. Sie umfasste die Klinge eines weitern Dolches, und beschloss alles auf eine Karte zu setzen. Mit einem Aufschrei fuhr sie herum und schwang ihre Hand die den Dolch führte mit aller Kraft. Und prallte auf ein Hindernis. Ihr Blick traf sich mit dem goldgelben der über einer schwarzen Nase und unter buschigen Brauen hervor lugte. „Na, na, na, nicht so stürmisch Ell!“
„Ell“, hatte dieser Worg sie gerade „Ell“ genannt? Sie erinnerte sich an diesen Spitznamen, doch sie hatte ihn schon ewig nicht mehr so gehört. Gut die Stimme war kratzig, aber die Art der Betonung weckte in ihre Erinnerungen, die sie schon lange für vergessen gehalten hatte.
Offenbar erkannte ihr gegenüber ihre Erkenntnis in ihren Augen, denn ein fieses Grinsen zog sich über das Worgengesicht. „Na kleines, wie gefall ich dir so?“
„Ma … Ma … Marl?“, druckste Ellenora ungläubig.
„Schön, dass du deine alten Freunde noch nicht völlig vergessen hast.“, raunte der Worg. Er richtete sich zu seiner vollen Größe auf und Ellenora musste den Kopf in den Nacken legen um ihn weiter anzusehen. Sein langer schlacksiger Körper überragte Ellenora um mehrere Kopflängen, eine Tatsache die bei der meist geduckten, nach vorn gebeugten Haltung unter ging. Im nächsten Moment schnurrte er auch schon wieder zusammen und brachte seine goldenen Augen auf eine Ebene mit denen Ellenoras. „Na du sagst ja gar nichts.“, krächzte er. „Hab ich dir etwa den schönen Atem verschlagen? Ja, ich erinnere mich, du konntest schon damals den Blick nicht von mir lassen. Und ich muss dir sagen, ich schaute dich auch immer gerne an.“ Bei diesen Worten packte er Ellenora an den Schultern, und zog sie zu sich heran. Ehe sie wusste wie ihr geschah, schlug ihr plötzlich der faulige Atem des Worgen entgegen, als dieser sein Maul aufriss. Sie schloss die Augen und erwartete den Todesbiss. Doch was folge war kein Biss. Sie spürte wie sich eine lange, schleimige Zunge an ihren Hals schmiegte, und eine widerliche Schleimspur hinterlassend an ihr hoch leckte. Die Zunge bedeckte ihr halbes Gesicht. Und Sabberfäden zogen sich von ihren Haarspitzen bis zum Maul des Worgen als dieser zurück wich und sie betrachtete. Sie war zu gebannt um irgendetwas zu erwidern. „Hmm, Ell, dein Geschmack übersteigt noch Wonne deines Geruchs. Welch eine Vorstellung, dein zartes Fleisch von deinen Knochen zu nagen.“, ein Schauder durchlief den Worgenleib bei dieser Vorstellung. „Aber hab keine Angst, ich will dich nicht töten. Wir zwei sind füreinander bestimmt. Du und ich, als Worgen. Ohne die Bande dieser schwachen menschlichen Hülle, steht uns die Welt offen!“
Jetzt verstand Ellenora worauf dieses Gespräch hinauslaufen sollte, und von einer Sekunde auf die andere, fiel alle Angst von ihr ab. Wurde durch Wut ersetzt.
„Ich? Mit dir?“, sie legte alle Verachtung in ihre Stimme die sie aufzubringen in der Lage war. Sie wendete den Kopf zur Seite und spuckte aus. „Dann lieber tot. Bevor ich die Braut eines so floh zerfressenen Monsters werde. Marl und Karl, sind damals in Lohenscheit gestorben, du bist nicht mehr er!“
„Schweig!“, wie eine Keule traf Ellenora unvermittelt der Unterarm des Worgs ins Gesicht. Ehe sie recht realisiert hatte was geschah, lag sie auf dem Boden, und Sterne tanzten durch ihr Sichtfeld.
„Wir sind für dich also gestorben? Das wird Karl aber das Herz brechen wenn er das erfährt. Dieser sanft mütige Trottel. Er hat es nie verstanden. Egal wie oft ich es ihm erklärte. Er hält sich immer noch für einen Menschen. Einen kranken Menschen. Dabei sind wir Worgen, die noch immer mit dem Manko unserer Wirtsform leben müssen. Alles was noch Menschlich ist, bedingt unsere Schwächen. Du wirst es verstehen. Du hast genug Hass in dir. Noch währst du dich. Noch zweifelst du. Aber warte nur, ein kleiner Biss, und in Kürze wirst du auf meiner Seite der Geschichte stehen. Mit meinen Augen die Dinge sehen, und du wirst es verstehen.“ Während er so auf sie einredete kam Marl langsamen Schrittes immer näher und näher. Er ragte bedrohlich über ihr auf, und es schien alles verloren.
Der Worg beugte sich nach vorn, packte Ellenora am Hals und zog sie auf die Füße. Sie lies sich schlaff hängen, und dann, als er sie gerade bis auf die Füße gezogen hatte, riss sie ihre Hand hoch, und stieß den Dolch, den sie unbemerkt von Marl aus ihrem Gürtel gefriemelt hatte in dessen Rippen.
Die Puppillen Marls weiteten sich im Schock. Seine Pranke fuhr nach unten und umfasst Ellenoras Hand. Sein Atem ging schwerer. Sie hatte gut getroffen. Bei jedem Atemzug zuckte der Gesamte Worg schmerzvoll zusammen. 
„Oh du…“, grunzte er und schleuderte sie mit dem Rücken gegen den Stamm eines nahen Baumes. Die Wucht des Aufpralls raubte ihr den Atem und sie rutsche an dem Stamm hinab in eine sitzende Position. Mühevoll rang sie nach Atem. 
Wackelig stand Marl da, und blickte auf den Dolch der aus seinen Rippen ragte. „Du verdammte …“, er packte den Griff, und schloss die Augen. Mit langsam zog er die Klinge aus dem Fleisch, wobei ihm ein unwillkürliches Jaulen entfuhr.
Die Klinge schimmerte Rot im Mondenschein. Zähflüssiges Blut färbte sie dunkel rot.
„Du bist eine Kämpferin, dass habe ich immer gewusste. Das war es, was mich an dir immer begeisterte. Aber du solltest es nicht überreizen. Meine Geduld hat Grenzen.“, mit diesen Worten schleuderte er das Messer in eine nahes Gebüsch und kam auf sie zu.
Ellenora hatte noch immer mit ihrem Atem zu kämpfen. 
„Dann, töte mich. Ich werde deine „Geduld“ bis zu meinem letzten Atemzug auf die Probe stellen. Niemals werde ich mit Worgengezücht zusammenarbeiten. Selbst dann nicht, wenn du irgendwann mal einer meiner Freunde warst. Weder Marl noch Karl, wären bereit gewesen mich so zu behandeln um mich von ihren Ansichten zu überzeugen.“, Ellenora keuchte schwer während sie sprach, und ein dünnes Rinnsal von Blut lief aus ihrem Mundwinkel herab. Blutgeschmack lag metallisch in ihrem Hals. Noch immer tanzen Sterne durch ihr Sichtfeld. 
„Wir werden ja sehen wie du darüber als Worgin denkst. Es ist müßig dir alles zu erklären, du musst es fühlen. All die Macht, die Möglichkeiten. Es wird dir schon die Augen öffnen.“ Er packte sie am Aufschlag ihres Mantels und zog sie auf die Füße. 
Ihr Kopf baumelte schlapp herab. Ihre Gegenwehr war gebrochen. Ihr Körper zu zerschlagen um ihm weiterhin etwas entgegen setzte zu können. Das Blutrinnsal an ihrem Mundwinkel war dunkler geworden, der Strom reicher. Für einen Moment glaubte Marl schon vielleicht zu fest zugeschlagen zu haben. Aber auch dieses Problem wäre bald gelöst. Das Problem, dass zeigte sich doch in allen belangen war diese schwache sterbliche Hülle. Doch nach seinem Biss würde sie schnell regenerieren. Und dann würde sich endlich erfüllen, was er sich schon als Kind erträumt hatte. Er und sie, vereint. Und Karl würde sich damit abfinden müssen.
„Marl…“, ein Flüstern.
„Marl… ich…“, er legte den Kopf schief, konnte sie jedoch nicht verstehen.
Er zog sie näher heran. „Ja Ell?“
„Marl, wenn du noch da drin bis…“
„Ell, ich bin es, du wirst es bald verstehen…“, setzte Marl an.
„…dann vergib mir.“, endete sie den Satz und plötzlich war wieder Spannung in ihr, ihr Arm, der noch eben schwach hinter ihrem Rücken gehangen hatte, schoss nach oben, und begleitet von einem widerlichen Knirschen, bahnte sich ein weiteres Messer seinen Weg durch Marl Schädelknochen.
In seiner Todesqual jaulte Marl erbärmlich auf. Er holte aus, und traf Ellenora auf die Seite ihres Gesichts. Seine Klauen rissen lange Furchen in ihr Fleisch, aus dem sofort dicke Bluttropfen hervor traten. Ein weiterer Hieb verfehlte sie. Dann taumelte Marl, mit einer Pranke den Griff umklammernd. Zittern durchlief seinen Körper. Dann riss er die Augen noch einmal auf, strecke ihr eine Hand entgegen und Ellenora glaubte Erkenntnis in seinem Blick zu erkennen. „Ell…“ stieß er hervor. Dann viel er der länge nach hin, atmete noch zwei rasselnde Stöße und lag dann still.
Ellenora glitt am Stamm des Baumes herab, und hielt sich sein Gesicht. Tränen mischten sich mit dem Blut, als sie hemmungslos zu Schluchzen begann. Durch ihre Tränen hindurch wurde sie Zeuge wie Marlskörper begann sich zu verändern. Seine Gliedmaßen schrumpften, sein Fell schien in den Körper eingesaugt zu werden. Und wenig später lag vor Ellenora nicht länger der Worg Marl, sondern der Mensch. Älter zwar, doch eindeutig ihr Freund aus Kindheitstagen. Dieser Anblick rief nur noch stärkeres Schluchzen in ihr hervor.

Ein Geräusch ließ sie aufschauen. Es war nur eine leises Knacken gewesen, zwischen ihrem Schluchzen kaum zu vernehmen, doch das Adrenalin hatte ihre Sinne geschärft. Sie Blickte auf, und ihre letzte Hoffnung schwand. Sie war zu erschöpft sich noch einmal aufzuraffen. Zu erschöpft sich noch einmal zur Wehr zu setzen. Es war fast komisch. Da war sie zum Mörder ihres alten Freundes geworden, nur um ihm dann nachzufolgen. Sie legte den Kopf zurück und lachte. Für sie selbst klang es nach Wahnsinn der in ihrem Lachen mitschwang. Aber gut, sollte sie das verdammte Vieh doch für wahnsinnig halten. Mit Wahnsinn kannten sich diese Viecher doch hervorragend aus. Friede breitete sich in ihre aus. 
Sie beendete ihr Lachen. Atmete noch einmal tief ein. Und Blicke direkt in die Augen des weißen Worgen, der am Rand der Lichtung erschienen war, und erwartete das unausweichliche.

To be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Estler (20. Dezember 2009)

ein sehr schön langer teil =)


----------



## Evilslyn (28. Dezember 2009)

Ellenora driftete durch eine Welt aus Dunkelheit. Nur noch schwach, nahm sie die Informationen wahr, die ihr Körper an sie sendete. Hätte sie es vermochte, sie hätte selbst diese Letzten getilgt. Jenseits der Ohnmacht, erwarteten sie nur eine Welt aus Schmerz, Verzweiflung und Hoffnungslosigkeit. Sie wollte sich lieber der Schwäche hingeben, welche wie eine Woge über sie gekommen war, als sie den weiteren Worgen entdeckt hatte. Seit jener Nacht in Lohenscheid war sie stark gewesen, hatte gekämpft, aber nun hatte sie das Ende des Weges erreicht. Wollte hier verweilen, in ihrem einsamen dunklen Versteck. Warten, bis auch dieser letzte spärliche Rest dessen, was sie Leben nannte, aus ihr wich.
Doch war da auch ein anderer Teil in ihr. Die Kämpferin. Jene Ellenora die Wochen allein im Wald durchgestanden hatte. Deren Lebenswille gereicht hatte den Ekel vor Käfern und Raupen auszublenden. Jene Ellenora, die gezielt in die Fallen der Worgen hinein ritt, und den Jäger zum Gejagten machte. Und diese war keineswegs bereit aufzugeben. Sie rebellierte, haderte mit dem Schicksal, und drängte ins Bewusstsein zurück.
Ellenoras Kräfte waren aber einfach zu erschöpft. Die Rebellin in ihr, nahm sie nur als ein Magengrummeln wahr, kaum stärker als der distanzierte Schmerz.
Die tiefen Furchen, welche Marls Klauen in ihrem Gesicht hinterlassen hatte, sendeten pulsierenden Schmerz aus, der ihren Kopf wie ein Krake zu umschlingen schien. Sie wollte nicht zurück. Im Geiste straffte sich Ellenora und faste ihren Entschluss. Den Entschluss, den sie noch vor kurzem für undenkbar gehalten hatte. Sie gab auf. Ein Gefühl des Friedens durchlief sie. Sie wendete sich von der Richtung ab, aus welcher der Schmerz zu kommen schien und spürte wie die immer tiefer werden Dunkelheit sie umfing. Der Teil in ihr, der aufbegehren wollte verblasste mehr und mehr. Der Knoten in ihrem Hals, den sie bedingt durch ihren Widerwillen gespürt hatte löste sich. Ein merkwürdiger Friede erfasste Ellenora. Bald wäre es überstanden. Der Schmerz war anders als ihr Widerwille noch nicht völlig verschwunden, doch er war nun auch fern von ihr. Schien wie der Schmerz eines anderen. Ellenora musste lächeln. Lächeln, im Angesicht des Todes. Sie hätte es sich nie so einfach vorgestellt. Es tat ihr nicht mehr leid um sich selbst. Einzig Miras tat ihr Leid. Sie hoffte er würde den Schmerz verwinden, den es ihm Zweifelsfrei bescheren würde, wenn er von ihrem Tod erfuhr. Sie hoffte inständig, er würde sich nicht zu unüberlegten Aktionen hinreißen lassen. Zwar würde sie das wohl bald wieder vereinen, aber sie wünschte ihm ein langes Leben, und einen Tod im Alter, nicht gegen diese Worgenpest. Worgenpest … obwohl sie sich fast von allem irdischen getrennt hatte, ihr Hass auf die Worgen war ungebrochen. 
„Warte…“, eine Stimme. Von weit her.
Waren das ihre Vorfahren? Ihr Vater? Ihre Mutter? 
„Warte…“, erneute die Stimme. 
„Framier?“, Ellenoras Stimme war ein Flüstern. „Edina?“
Wärme durchflutete Ellenora, ihre Gefühle spielten verrückt. Was ging hier vor sich?
In der Dunkelheit blickte sie sich um. Es war seltsam, in ihre Besinnungslosigkeit, körperlos wie sie war, in der sie umgebenden Dunkelheit, existierten für sie doch vorne, hinten, oben und unten. Und dann entdeckte sie etwas. Es war ein Punkt, ein Punkt in weiter ferne hinter ihr. Ein Punkt der näher kam. Sie hielt inne. Blieb nicht stehen, sondern driftete einfach nicht mehr weiter in das dunkel. Der Punkt hatte ihre Neugierde geweckt.
„Wer ist da? - Papa?“, Ellenora traute sich nicht laut zu sprechen aus Angst der Lichtpunkt würde verschwinden.
Immer weiter näherte sich der Punkt, wurde größer und größer, bis Ellenora verdutzt die Gestallt,  eines jungen Mannes erkannte. Er hatte leicht gelocktes Haar, welches ihm in alle Richtungen vom Kopf stand, so als sei er gerade erwacht. Seine Statur war drahtig. Sein Gesichtsausdruck war entspannt. Ein zufriedenes, begrüßendes Lächeln lag auf seinen Zügen. Seine Augen blickten milde. Er lief durch die Schwärze, gerade so als schlendere er über einen Waldweg. Ein freundliches Grinsen trat auf sein Gesicht als er näher kam. Er kam näher, und erst kurz vor Ellenora blieb er stehen.
„We… wer … was?“, stammelte Ellenora.
Der junge Mann antwortete nicht. Er lächelte sie nur an. Dann hob er seine Hand, und streckte ihr die Handfläche seiner rechten Hand entgegen. Ellenora wusste instinktiv was zu tun war, doch zögerte sie kurz. Ein sorgenvolles Stirnrunzeln huschte über das Gesicht des Fremden. Als sie dies sah, hob Ellenora ihrerseits ihre Hand, und legte ihre Handfläche auf die Seine. 
Wie ein Schlag durchfuhr Ellenora. Durch ihren Geist raste ein Sturm von Bildern. Bilder einer Farm, von Menschen, junge, alte, große, kleine, Bilder von Feldern, Wiesen und Wäldern. Das Bild eines Schafs, welches gemütlich unter einem Baum stand, und äste, während eine Hand, - wohl die des Jungen, offenbar sah sie durch seine Augen  - es graulte. Sie sah Freude, aber auch Leid. Auch der Junge hatte wohl mit Worgen Bekanntschaft gemacht. Sie sah goldene Augen aufblitzen, sah mächtige gekrümmte Gestallten, fellbedeckt und sabbernd. Es war ein Wunder, dass der Junge überhaupt noch lebte.
Und dann, kurz bevor der Strom der Bilder verebbte, sah sie für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde etwas, dass sie intuitiv als die Seele ihres Gegenübers wahrnahm. Es war eine Kugel aus gleißendem Licht. Sie drehte sich um sich selbst. pulsierte aus ihrem Innern. Es war ein Anblick der ihr den Atem raubte. Friede erfüllte sie, während sie der Rotation der Kugel zusah. Dann war es auch schon wieder vorbei, und sie stand wieder in der alles umhüllenden Dunkelheit, ihr gegenüber der noch immer grinsende Junge. Alle Bedrohlichkeit war verschwunden. Ellenora fühlte sich als stände sie vor einem Freund aus Kindheitstage. Bei diesem Gedanken wurde ihr schmerzlich bewusste, dass sie vor kurzem ihren ehemaligen Freund Marl ins Reich der Toten befördert hatte. Ihr Herz zog sich dabei schmerzlich zusammen. Doch nur kurz. Es war nicht mehr Marl gewesen, er war eine Bestie geworden. Er selbst hatte den Ausgang ihres Treffens herbei geführt.
„Bist du? Warst du?“, ihr fehlten noch immer die Worte.
„Ein Freund bin ich, und wo ich herkomme weist du ja nun zum Teil.“, er lächelte sie milde an. „Entspann dich. Ich will dir helfen. Kämpfe nicht dagegen an, es fühl sich vielleicht … nun ja …  überraschend an.“
Bei diesen Worten legte er seine Hände seitlich an ihren Kopf. Als sie sich noch fragte was er wohl gemeint habe, durchfloss sie im nächsten Moment eine Welle des Wohlbehagens. Eine warme Flut, schien aus seinen Händen in sie hinein zu fließen, durch sie hindurch, durch Mark und Bein. Unwillkürlich stöhnte sie leise auf. Es war überwältigend. 
Der Junge hatte die Augen geschlossen. Sein Gesicht war entspannt. Eine Aura der Zufriedenheit und des Friedens umgab ihn. 
Ellenora, spürte wie die Schmerzen in ihrem Körper weiter und weiter abnahmen. Das Pochen ihrer Gesichtsverletzung wurde von der warmen Woge einfach davon getragen. Ihr Rücken fühlte sich an wie nach einer Massage. 
Als das Gefühl langsam abebbte, holte Ellenora tief Luft. Ihr wurde bewusst dies während des gesamten Vorgangs nicht getan zu habe. War einfach zu überwältigt gewesen.
„Wie hast du das gemacht? Das war … überwältigend!“, platzte sie heraus.
Der Junge lächelte sie nur an. „Das werde ich dir bei einer anderen Gelegenheit erzählen. Jetzt musst du schlafen. Viel der Energie von gerade, kam von dir selbst. Ich habe nur geholfen, sie hervor zu holen, und sie unterstützt. Du musst die Energie nun erst wieder zurück gewinnen. Also schlafe … schlafe … und süße Träume…“
Ellenoras Augenlieder flatterten. Bereits das Wort „Träume“ schien von unendlich weit entfernt zu kommen. Dann umfing sie tiefer, erholsamer Schlaf.


Shandere´lai, saß im Bauch des Schiffes, und meditierte. Der Raum flackerte im Licht der Irrwische, die in verschiedene Positionen des Raumes kreisten. Shan liebte es beim meditieren von den Geistern ihrer Ahnen umgeben zu sein. Und in den Planken ihres Schiffs lebten sie so zahlreich wie man sie sonst kaum antraf. Dies rührte zum großen Teil daher, das die Panken ihres Schiffs ausnahmslos aus dem Holze Teldrassils bestanden, zum anderen begleiteten Irrwische oftmals Expeditionen, da sie eventuell mit ihrem Wissen um die alten Tage hilfreich sein konnten. Die Spannten knarrten heimelig, während das Boot entspannte über die Wellen tänzelte. Die See lag ruhig in dieser Nacht, und das leichte Wanken nahm Shans erfahrender Seemänninenmagen  praktisch gar nicht mehr war. Eher vermisste sie etwas wenn sie zum Landgang das Schiff verlassen musste. Shan dachte an Ell´redra und ihren Trupp, die sich gerade eben durch die Wälder Gilneas schlugen. Ob sie wohl bereits fündig geworden waren? Shan zweifelte schon allein daran, dass überhaupt noch Worgen in Gilneas lebten. Immerhin war es etliche Jahre her, seit dem letzte Meldungen aus Gilneas bekannt worden waren. Noch mehr bezweifelte sie, dass irgendetwas gute aus diesen Bestien entstehen könnte. Sie hatte an ihrer Seite gekämpft. Den „auserwählten Kriegern Elunes“. Ein sarkastisches Lachen entfuhr Shandere´lai, „Auserwählte“, welch ein Hohn. Sie hatte gesehen wie die Gier und der Machthunger ihre Seelen verderbte. Sah wie der Wahnsinn, ihre ursprünglichen Charakterzüge zersetzend, nichts von ihnen zurück ließ als eine leere Form, eine Hülle, in der das Biest zu dem sie geworden waren eine Heimat fand. Lauernd, unberechenbar, und tödlich. Für den Feind, jedoch ebenso für den Freund. 
Aber Shandere´lai wusste, dass sie es versuchen mussten. Ell´redra hatte eine Vision, und Visionen zeichneten ihre Wege vor solange das Nachtelfenvolk existierte. Shandere´lai hätte es nie offen gesagt, doch war sie sich nicht sicher, ob Ell´redra nicht vielleicht voreilige Schlüsse gezogen hatte. Es konnte Gefahr mit sich bringen, wurden Visionen falsch gedeutet. Daher wurden sie normal erst dann näher untersucht, wenn mehreren Priesterinnen die gleichen, oder ähnliche Visionen widerfuhren. 
Ell´redra, war keine Priesterin der Elune, sie war Druidin. Eine Druidin mit hoher Stellung, aber keine Priesterin. Wäre Shandere´lai nicht schon eine Ewigkeit mit ihre befreundet gewesen, hätte sie sich niemals zu dieser Fahrt breit schlagen lassen. Doch nun war sie hier, und bisher schien alles nach Plan zu verlaufen. Vielleicht wären ja doch all ihre Befürchtungen unbegründet.
In diesem Moment ertönte die Schiffsglocke an Deck, und Rufe wurden laut.

…to be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Estler (28. Dezember 2009)

der erste teil mit der heilung war richtig gut geschrieben, der zweite war nicht so gut fand ich persönlich (wobei mir dieser teil der geschichte auch bisher nicht so gefällt mit den nachtelfen)
aber insgesamt sehr schön


----------



## Evilslyn (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche allen Lesern einen geschmeidigen Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Alles gute, und ich freue mich darauf euch auch 2010 weiter mit meiner Geschichte zu erfreuen.

Liebe Grüße
Chris

i.A.: Arled, Ellenora, Framier, Flugur, Edina, Maiiden, Flinegar, Magnus, Shandere´lai, Ell´redra, Ragi, Hun, Vodan, Knacker, Neltharion, Aszahra .... und viele mehr, nicht zuletzt natürlich auch von Esmeralda ein fröhliches, festliches Blöööööck!


----------



## Winipek (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsch Dir auch einen guten Rutsch und alles Liebe für das Jahr 2010!!!

Danke Dir für die tolle Geschichte, die das Jahr 2009 so spannend gemacht hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wini
..ein wahrer Fan...


----------



## marascha (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche dir Evilslyn  und auch alle anderen hier  ein schönes neues Jahr 2010 und nen guten rutsch.


----------



## Evilslyn (4. Januar 2010)

Ellenora öffnete die Augen und blickte direkt in das zarte Blau des Himmels, der sich -umrahmt von in ihr Sichtfeld ragenden Baumkronen – über ihr erstreckte. Sanft Winde, ließen die Blätter beruhigend wogen, und entlockten ihnen ein heimeliges Rauschen. Ellenoras Geist, schwebte in einer Blase des Wohlbefindens. Unwillkürlich verzogen sich ihre Mundwinkel zu einem breiten, zufriedenen Lächeln, während sie sich ausgiebig streckt. Dabei gab sie ein wohliges stöhnen von sich. Sie fühlte sich wundervoll. Sie konnte sich ehrlich gesagt nicht erinnern, sich je zuvor so gut gefühlt zu haben. Es kam ihr vor als habe sie einhundert Jahre geschlafen. 
Dann kehrte die Erinnerung zurück. Der Worg, Marl – einst einer ihrer engsten Freunde, nun eine reisende herzlose Bestie - ein Kampf – brechende Augen – vorwurfsvoll – flehend …
Trotz der wärme die noch immer Ellenoras Geist umspülte, zog sich bei diesen Erinnerungen ihr Herz schmerzlich zusammen. Was hatte sie nur getan. Anderseits war sie sich sicher, das nur das brechen des Fluchs, welchen nur der Tod zu brechen vermochte, den alten Marl hervorgebracht hatte. 
Sie drehte den Kopf und blickte sich auf der kleinen Lichtung um. Sie musste nicht lange suchen. Nur wenige Schritte von ihr entfernt lag der nackte Leichnam Marls. Doch er lag nicht so da, wie sie es erwartet hatte. Bis auf das Blut welches sein Gesicht verschmierte, lag er völlig friedlich als würde er schlafen. Er lag auf dem Rücken, seine Augen geschlossen. Seine Beine lagen parallel, seine Arme waren auf der Brust gefaltet. Seine Scham war mit einer kleinen Decke bedeckt. Ellenora verstand nicht. Wer hatte das getan? Und warum? Es waren sicher keine Worgen. Die hätten ihn mitgenommen, oder was wahrscheinlicher war, hätten ihn liegenlassen, oder gar gefressen. Aber Menschen konnten es auch schlecht gewesen sein. Wäre jemand von der Zuflucht hier gewesen, sie hätten sicher nicht Marl würdevoll platziert, und sie liegen lassen. Dann erinnerte sich Ellenora an den Jungen. Der Junge der sie gerettet hatte. Aber natürlich, da war noch etwas. Kurz bevor sie in Ohnmacht gefallen war. Das Bild eines weißen Worgen schoss in ihr Gedächtnis zurück. Ein Worg, von dem sie geglaubt hatte er würde sie töten. 
Dann gab es nur eine Lösung. Es mussten fremde auf ihren Kampf aufmerksam geworden sein. Diese hatten dann nach ihr gesucht, und den Toten, sowie den Worgen bei ihr vorgefunden. Den Worgen hatten sie wohl in die Flucht geschlagen, und um ihn nicht zu verlieren, direkt die Verfolgung angetreten. Warum sie dabei allerdings Zeit fanden, den Leichnam richtig hinzulegen, sie aber einfach liegen ließen, war ihr ein Rätsel. Wie dem auch sei, es musste wohl eine Sache von Sekunden gewesen sein. 
Was zählte war, sie lebte. Alles andere musste sie für den Augenblick akzeptieren. Sicher würde früher oder später Licht in die Angelegenheit kommen. Sie stand auf, und ging langsam zu Marl hinüber. Er wirkte so friedlich. Andauernd erwartete sie er würde die Augen öffnen und sie ansehen. Schauder liefen ihr über den Rücken. Sie blieb weit genug entfernt stehen, um rechtzeitig reagieren zu können und stieß ihn mit der Stiefelspitze an der Schulter an. Nichts. Er war eindeutig tot. Diese Erkenntnis legte in Ellenoras Verstand einen Hebel um. In diesem Moment war für sie Marl wieder Marl. Und es lag kein Worg mehr vor ihr, sondern ihr alter Freund. Ein weiterer Namen auf ihrer List. Der Liste derer, welche die Worgen ihr genommen hatten. Ein weitere Namen, den es zu Rächen galt. 
Sie stand über Marl, und auf ihren Backen zeichnete sich das Mahlen ihrer Kiefer ab. Ihre Fäuste ballten sich. Tränen stiegen in ihre Augen, schafften es jedoch nicht über das Lied, bevor sie sie störrisch wegblinzelte. Sie hatte genug Tränen vergossen. Das hatte sie damals im Wald beschlossen. Keine ihrer Träne würde sie mehr für ihre Freunde vergießen, einzig und allein Blut, Blut der Worgen würde als Wiedergutmachung den Boden tränken. 
Dann wendete sie sich ab. Orientierte sich am Stand der Sonne, und schlug den Weg zurück ins Lager ein. Sie schaute nicht zurück.

Arled saß am Feuer mit Ragi, Vodan und Hun welche ihn alle anschauten, und offenkundig auf die Fortsetzung seines Berichts warteten. 
„Du bist dir also sicher, dass sie den Worgen getötet hatte?“, hakte Ragi nach. „Und trotzdem hieltest du es für eine gute Idee dieses Mädchen zu retten?“
Als Arled nicht reagierte setzte er hinzu: „Also ich weis ja nicht wie du das siehst, aber ich wüsste da so ein paar gute Gründe, warum wir auf eine Worgentöterin verzichten könnten.“
„Aber sie hat sich doch nur verteidigt.“, setzte sich Hun für Arleds Entscheidung ein. 
„Aber sie hat sich doch nur verteidigt.“, äffte Ragi Hun nach. „Es ist mir völlig egal. Ich mag einfach keine Messer in meiner Haut. Und wenn es der erste Worg war den sie je getötet hat, beim zweiten wird es nur umso leichter. Ich weis dein Hirn ist überf….“
„Wir halten uns einfach fern von den Menschen. Unsere Sinne sind gut genug ausgeprägt, um sie zu hören bevor sie uns hören. Sie zu sehen, bevor sie uns sehen. Und sollte das alles nicht reichen, dann können wir sie immer noch rechtzeitig riechen.“, unterbrach Arled Ragi, der gerade dabei war in eine Art Rage zu verfallen, wie sie Arled schon öfter beobachtet hatte, wenn Ragi und  Hun Meinungsverschiedenheiten zu klären hatten. 
„Ja aber…“, platzte Hun hervor, wurde aber durch einen tödlichen Blick von Seiten Ragis zum Schweigen gebracht. Arled beobachtete wie Hun mit Ragi einen Blick tauschte, dann schuldbewusst die Augen niederschlug und nickte.
„Das ist kein Problem. So machen wir es.“, nicht wahr Hun. „Gar kein Problem.“
„Ja, kein Problem.“, nickte der Hüne mit noch immer zu Boden gerichtetem Blick.
„Was ich noch immer nicht verstehe, sind die Erinnerungen des Mädchens.“, grübelte Arled, während er ins Feuer starrte. „Ich weis noch immer nicht wie ich das mit dem Heilen anstelle. Aber was ich bisher verstehe, ist das ich im Moment der Heilung eine Verbindung mit dem geheilten eingehe. Und dann kann ich einen Teil seiner Seele, seiner Vergangenheit, nennt es wie ihr wollt sehen. Ich glaube das funktioniert auch in die andere Richtung. Bin mir aber noch nicht vollends sicher. Aber was mich so verwirrt, ist was ich in den Gedanken des Mädchens sah. Sie hat großes Leid erfahren. Soviel steht fest. Ich weis nicht exakt was geschehen ist, aber es hatte mit Worgen zu tun.“ 
„Dann gibt es noch mehr von uns hier?“, Hun blickte verwirrt auf. „Aber wie kann das sein. Ich dachte wir waren die erste Worgen die durch den Wall kamen, nachdem er lückenhaft geworden ist.“
„Wie es scheint, waren hier schon länger Worgen. Aber ich weis auch nicht wo sie herkamen.“, Arled zuckte die Achseln.
„Nun ja. Ich hätte da vielleicht eine Erklärung.“, dröhnte Vodans Stimme unvermittelt.
Er packte seine Tasche, die er wie immer umgehängt trug, und nestelte an den Verschlüssen herum, die in seinen riesigen Händen winzig wirkten. Dann förderte er eines seiner Bücher zu tage, und begann zu blättern. 
Hun regte den Hals, um einen Blick in das Buch zu erhaschen. Ragi beobachtete ihn dabei, und schüttelte nur resignierend den Kopf. Arled war gespannt. Was würde der Taure wohl über ihre Lage in seinen Büchern finden. Womöglich würde sich die Tasche ja doch als mehr, als unnützes Reisegepäck entpuppen.
„Also, hier müsste es irgendwo sein.“, mit seiner riesigen Zunge leckte sich Vodan über den Daumen seiner Hand und blätterte noch einige Seiten weiter. „Ah hier. Ihr müsst wissen, ich verfüge hier nicht über das gesamte Wissen, welches der irdene Ring zusammen getragen hat. Zum anderen handelt es sich hierbei um eine äußerst delikate Angelegenheit. Ginge es nach dem Willen der Druiden, hätte ich wahrscheinlich nicht einmal dieses bisschen. Aber ginge alles nach deren Willen, würden wir wahrscheinlich noch in Höhlen hausen, diese Baumschmuser.“, ein dickes Grinsen überzog bei diesen Worten Vodans Flotzmaul. Ein äußerst seltener Anblick.
„Was steht denn da nun?“, drängte Ragi.
„Immer mit der Ruhe. Eile mit Eile.“, dröhnte Vodan als Antwort. „Wo haben wir es doch gleich, ah hier: „…so entschlossen sie sich, in einem Refugium Schutz zu suchen. Einem Platz, der alle anderen, und auch sie schützen sollte. Bis sie eines Tages zurück gerufen würden, wenn ihre Hilfe unabdingbar wäre.“
Hun, Ragi und Arled schauten Vodan an und warteten.
Nicht geschah.
„War das alles?“, fragte Ragi gereizt. 
Vodan blickte auf, und schien enttäuscht. Er hatte sich wohl mehr Begeisterung ob der paar Zeilen erwartet. „Sagt euch den der Name „Arugal“ etwas?“, beantwortete er daraufhin Ragis Frage, mit einer Gegenfrage.

…to be continued

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eure Evi


----------



## Evilslyn (11. Januar 2010)

Das dichte Haar auf Vodans breitem Schädel stellte sich auf, als er die gewaltige Fläche seiner Stirn in überraschte Falten legte. Seine kleinen Augen blickten überrascht von Arled über Ragi zu Hun und wieder zu Arled. „Nicht?“, fragte er, und ließ geräuschvoll Luft durch seine breiten Nüstern entweichen, „ja was bringt man denn den Kindern heut zu Tage bei? Also dann will ich die Sache mal zusammenfassen.“
Dann begann er zu erzählen, und stürzte Arled, Ragi und Hun, die gebannt an seinen Lippen hingen in ein Abenteuer, voller Verzweiflung, Schrecken, aufkeimender Hoffnungen und Intrigen die jene wieder im Keim erstickten. 
Arugals Geschichte, war die Geschichte eines Mannes. Eines Mannes, der es trotz bester Absichten mit traumwandlerischer Sicherheit schafft, sich  in Situationen zu manövrieren, die alles nur immer schlimmer werden ließen. Viele Jahre hatte der Mann in Dalaran - der Hauptstadt für alle Magiebegabten – verbracht, und hatte es nach Jahren der Ausbildung auch zu einem angesehenen Rang, in den Reihen der Magier gebracht. Jahre vergingen, und denen der junge Arugal sein Leben in vollen Zügen genoss. 
Er feierte lange und ausgiebig, trieb Schabernack, in dem er die Nutzungsmöglichkeiten neu erlernter Zauber austestete, oder wanderte einfach Stunden über die grünen Hügel des Hinterlandes. Die jungen Damen der Stadt hatten ohnehin eine Vorliebe für die Magierzunft – was zweifelsohne an den Möglichkeiten lag, jenen durch die Macht über das Arkane zur Verfügung stand lang – sei es in Alltags, oder in Liebesdingen. Doch wie bereits erwähnt, brachten all diese Vorzügen auch mindestens ebenso viele Probleme mit sich. Wahrscheinlich hätte es Arugal eines Tages seinen Kopf gekostet. War er doch nicht in der Lage Gelegenheiten ungenutzt verstreichen zu lassen. Doch dann kam der Krieg. Arugal, der das Leben stets als eine Art großes Spiel wahrgenommen hatte, zog auch in die Schlacht, träumte von Ruhm, und davon wie er jedwede Bedrohung seiner Heimat in kleine weg kehrbare Aschehäufchen verschmoren würde. Ein lachender Arugal zog aus, und kehrte nie zurück. Der Arugal der zurück kam, war ein anderer. Traurigkeit und Entsetzen hingen wie ein finsterer Schatten über seiner Seele. Sein Lachen war zu einem sarkastischen Grinsen geworden. Das Feuer seiner Augen zeugte von schwelendem Hass, und nicht mehr vom Schalk der in seinem Nacken saß. Er schwor sich Rache. Rache an all den Bestien und lebenden Toten. 
Als sie im Feld die Nachricht erreicht hatte, das Lordaeron gefallen und König Terenas erschlagen war, hatte er insistiert sofort den Bürgern der Stadt zur Hilfe zu eilen, den Prinzen welcher angeblich mit einer verfluchten Klinge bewaffnet aus dem eisigen Norden zurück gekehrt war gefangen zu setzen und die Ordnung wieder herzustellen. Schließlich musste er sich jedoch den Befehlen seiner Vorgesetzten beugen. Zu gering waren ihre verbliebenen Truppen und zu groß die Zahl ihrer Verletzten. 
Es war frustrierend und schockierend zu gleich. Egal wie viele Untote Arugal mit seinem Feuerverzehrte, egal wie viele stinkende Kadaver er mit seinen arkanen Geschossen in Stücke zerriss, es strömten immer neue nach. Doch damit nicht genug. Hatten sie zu beginn noch gegen namenlose Schrecken gekämpft, erlebten sie erst am zweiten Tag das volle Ausmaß des Entsetzens. Die Soldaten, welche am Vortag noch als Gefallene betrauert wurden, standen ihnen nun auf der Gegenseite gegenüber. Ihr Körper noch immer von Wunden übersäht, die keinerlei Heilung aufwiesen. Ihre Augen erfüllt vom unheilvollen Glühen, welches die Macht ihres neuen Meisters widerspiegelte. Es war ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen. 
Zurück in Dalaran zog sich Arugal mehr und mehr zurück. Er hielt sich fast nur noch in seinem Studierzimmer auf, und verließ jenes nur für ausgiebige besuche der dalaranischen Bibliothek, der mit abstand größten Sammlung an Schriftstücken die in Azeroth existieren dürfte. Allein Medivhs Sammlung in Karazhan dürfte annähernd an die Fülle an Bücher heran reichen. Wobei Medivhs Sammlung nur aufgrund seiner dunklen Verbündeten so groß geworden sein dürfte. Und viel Werke umfasste, welche man in Dalaran umgehend vernichtet hätte. 
Arugal wühlte sich durch die Seiten, offenbar besessen einen Ausweg zu finden. Bis er eines  Tages verschwand. Es dauerte Wochen bis es jemand bemerkte, da er kaum noch Umgang mit seinen Mitmenschen pflegte. Anfangs glaubte man noch er habe sich per Portalzauber auf eine Reise gemacht, und würde sicher bald wiederkehren, doch Wochen vergingen und Arugal kehrte nicht zurück.
„Wie? Das wars? Er ging weg und kam nie wieder?! DAS ist deine Geschichte?“, Ragi polterte direkt in die Stille die nach Vodans letztem Satz entstanden war, während Arled und Hun ihn noch immer gebannt anstarrten und auf eine Fortsetzung warteten.
„Nein, “ Vodan schüttelte sein großes Haupt hin und her „dass war der bekannte Teil der Geschichte. Der Rest ist Lückenhaft. Aber ich will euch erzählen was ich weiß.“    

„Nicht weit von Greymanewall entfernt, liegt die Burg Schattenfang, doch sie hieß sie nicht immer müsst ihr wissen. Früher war es das Anwesen des Baron Silberlein. Bei ihm fand Arugal mit ziemlicher Sicherheit Unterschlupf. Er musste in Dalaran auf irgendetwas gestoßen sein, worin seiner Meinung nach die Rettung für ganz Azeroths zu finden sei. Es ist nicht viel bekannt über seine Zeit dort, doch es ist bekannt was geschah, als er wieder auftauchte. 
Arugal kam wieder, und nicht allein. Er hatte eine Armee gefunden, von der er glaubte sie würde die Wende bringen. Es war ein Heer aus Worgen.“
„Aus Worgen?!“, blaffte Ragi hervor.
„Wie wir?“, staunte Hun.
Arled sagte nichts. Er saß da, und langsam begann die Geschichte in seinem Kopf Form anzunehmen.
„Ja, Worgen so wie ihr. Nun ja, nicht genau so. Diese Worgen waren schon lange nicht mehr in Azeroth gesehen worden. Arugal musste sie mittels eines Portalzaubers in unsere Welt gebracht haben.“
Nun schaltete sich Arled doch in das Gespräch ein: „Lange nicht mehr?“ wiederholte er Vodans Satz.
„Ah, gut aufgepasst mein Junge.“, Vodan lächelte ihm mit einem zufriedenen Lächeln zu. „Hier scheiden sich die Geister. Es gibt so gut wie keinerlei Aufzeichnungen über die ursprüngliche Herkunft der Worgen. Und genau hier ist es auch wo wir auf meine Textstelle zu sprechen kommen.“ Vodan tätschelte mit seiner Rechten das Buch, welches er noch immer auf seinem Schoß hielt.
„Wie die Herkunft? Das ist ne Seuche! Ne miese Infektion, die irgendwann von diesen verlausten Wald und Wiesen Worgs ausging!“ schnaubte Ragi wütend.
„Das wäre schon möglich“, stimmte Vodan zu, „jedoch gibt es Grund zu der Annahme dass die Worgen auf ein viel früheres Ereignis zurück gehen. Der kurze Text, den ich euch zuvor vorlas, ist alles was der Irdene Ring bisher über die Vorgänge herausfinden konnte. Er stammt von einer Schrifttafel, welche von den Druiden des Bund des Cenarius unter Verschluss gehalten wird. Selbst dieser kleine Auszug war nur unter größten Gefahren in Erfahrung zu bringen.“ 
„Was haben denn nun die Baumschmuser damit zu tun?!“, Ragi brauste wieder zwischen Vodans Worte. 
„Die „Baumschmuser“ wie du sie nennst, sind eins mit der Natur wie es selbst für uns Schamanen unerreichbar ist. Während wir uns die Elemente zum Untertan machen, machen sie sich die Elemente zu Freunden. Hast du schon mal einen Druiden versucht in einem Wald zu fangen, oder auch nur zu finden? Wenn sie es nicht selbst wollen, wirst du keinerlei Chance haben. Ihre Symbiose mit der Natur, befähigt sie zu außergewöhnlichen Leistungen. Sie vermögen es, ihre Form zu verändern, und so von den Fähigkeiten der Tiere zu profitieren. Sie können schnell sein wie Katzen, stark wie Bären. Manche können angeblich sogar fliegen. Du solltest es dir wirklich zwei Mal überlegen, wie du von ihnen sprichst. Vor allem hier draußen. Du kannst dir nie sicher sein, ob der Stein auf dem du sitzt, oder der Baum unter dem du Schatten suchst, nicht vielleicht gar kein Stein, oder Baum ist.“
Ragis Augen zogen sich zusammen, und er blickte sich beunruhigt um. Dann nahm er sein Messer aus dem Gürtel und stach in den Stein auf dem er saß. Knirschend rutschte die Klinge über das Gestein und hinterließ eine weise Kratzspur. „Das wäre schon mal geklärt. Ich will es auch keinem geraten haben hier zu lauschen! Habt ihr das Gehört?!“, hob Ragi seine Stimme, worüber ein Vogelschwarm seinen Unmut bekundete, als er in der Nähe mit lautstarkem Gezwitscher aus einer Baumkrone aufflog.
Vodan blickte abwertend auf das Messer in Ragis Hand, und schüttelte resignierend den Kopf.

„Wie dem auch sei“, griff er das Gespräch wieder auf, „halten es einige Ältesten des Irdenen Rings für mehr als wahrscheinlich, dass die Druiden etwas mit der Entstehung der Worgen zu tun hatten. Es gab Gerüchte das ein Zweig des Bundes des Cenarius einen Mondkult ins Leben riefen, der noch weit über die generelle Verehrung des Mondes, als einem Teil von zwei Hälften, hinaus ging. Was jedoch genau ihre Absichten waren; Wo genau sie operierten; und was das Ziel ihrer Studien war; ist nicht bekannt.“
„Was geschah mit den Worgen die Arugal folgten?“, wollte Arled wissen.
„Das mein Junge, ist es ja, was Arugal zu einer so tragischen Figur macht. Er glaubte die Rettung für Azeroth gefunden zu haben. Und zog mit seiner neuen Streitmacht gen Lordaeron. Anders jedoch als erwartet, schallten ihm keine Jubelhymnen entgegen. Angst und Misstrauen erfüllte die Herzen der Menschen beim Anblick der zweibeinigen Worgen. Sie schmähten ihn, und seine Gefolge. Wollte nichts mit ihm zu tun haben. Sie spürten offenbar die Gefahr, welche von diesen Wesen ausging und der gegen über Arugal so blind zu sein schien. Noch bevor sie Lordaeron erreichten, hintergingen die Worgen Arugal. Auf das Geheiß ihres Anführers, Gamrei löschten sie ein ganzes Dorf aus, und dass in einer ihrer ersten Nächte. Aber Arugal bemerkte nichts. Er zog mit seiner Streitmacht weiter und weiter ins Feindesland, und so kam es wie es kommen musste. Einige Lordaeron treue Soldaten schlossen sich Arugal schließlich doch an, und zogen vor die Tore der Stadt, in deren Gassen nur mehr die lebenden Toten wandelten. Es entbrannte eine große Schlacht, und für eine gewisse Zeit sah es tatsächlich so aus, als ob die Wildheit der Worgen, welche sie im Kampf entfesselten, die Waagschale zu Gunsten der Lebenden würde wenden können. Doch alles kam anders. Unvermittelt, fielen die Worgen auch über ihre menschlichen Verbündeten her. Es war ein fürchterliches Blutbad. Arugal, der nun die wahre Natur seiner „Verbündeten“ erkannte, tat alles was in seiner Macht stand die Worgen wieder unter Kontrolle zu bringen, doch vergebens. Als dies nicht klappte, beschwor er einen Portzauber, der ihn und alle jene in seiner Umgebung auf das Anwesen der Silberleins teleportierte. Dem Ort, den er für den Notfall als Rückzugsstelle gesichert hatte. Doch auch dort, erwartete ihn eine grausame Entdeckung. Die Bewohner des Silberleinanwesens waren ausnahmslos tot. So ist es zumindest überliefert. Seit jenem Tag gibt es das Silberleinanwesen nicht mehr. Nun ist kennt man den Ort nur noch als Burg Schattenfang. Noch heute soll Arugal in diesen Gemäuern wandeln. Tot, untot, oder als Geist ist mir nicht bekannt. Aber es gibt Geschichten, dass viele einige der Worgen zu ihm zurück kehrten nachdem Gamrei ein Ende gefunden hatte. Er nahm sie demzufolge auf, da er sich verantwortlich fühlte, für alles was nach seinem Eingriff in den Lauf der Geschehnisse statt gefunden hatte.“ 
„Armer Mann,“ seufzte Hun, „wirklich traurig.“
„Ach was, dass hätte er sich früher überlegen müssen. Wer mit dem Feuer spielt verbrennt sich nun eben. Idiotischer Magier.“, fuhr ihm Ragi über den Mund.
„Wie weit ist es von hier bis zu dieser Burg?“, äußerte Arled die Frage, während sein Blick bereits in die Richtung streifte in der die Burg gelegen sein musste.
„Circa eine Tagesreise zu Fuß würde ich sagen. Aber wir sollten uns dort fernhalten. Die Informationen die ich über Schattenfang habe, sind schon älter, aber ich halte für ausgesprochen wahrscheinlich das diese Bestien dort noch immer hausen.“, Vodan klang beunruhigt.
„Bestien? Und was sind wir dann Vodan?“, fragte ihn Arled und schaute ihm direkt in die Augen.
„Diese Worgen sind anders als ihr es seid. Sie sind verschlagen, und bösartig. Wenn nur die Hälfte der Geschichten stimmt die man sich erzählt, ist es der letzte Ort, den ich diesseits des Walls, besuchen möchte.“, Nervosität gab Vodans Stimme eine völlig ungewohnte Klangfarbe. 
„Ich muss in diese Burg. Ihr könnt mich begleiten, was ich mir erhoffe. Doch ich akzeptiere auch wenn ihr von hier allein weiter ziehen wollte.“, Arleds Stimme ließ keinen Zweifel daran, dass er über diesen Punkt nicht diskutieren würde.
„Tja mein gehornter Freund. Sicher hast du in deinem Buch auch einen Eintrag darüber, dass es meist anders läuft als man es sich erhofft.“, grinste Ragi und gab Vodan einen freundschaftlichen Klaps auf die Schulter. Dann begann er seine Sachen zu packen.


----------



## shas-la (18. Januar 2010)

Mein Beileid zum acc-hack! Aber jetzt hast du evtl mehr zeit um an deiner Geschichte weiter zu machen.

Ich freu mich schon, hab aber auch schon entzugserscheinungen ;-).

Gugu 

Shas-la


----------



## Winipek (18. Januar 2010)

Sehr schön geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wie immer, macht mich das fehlende 


> …to be continued
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Eure Evi


nervös...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (18. Januar 2010)

shas-la schrieb:


> Mein Beileid zum acc-hack! Aber jetzt hast du evtl mehr zeit um an deiner Geschichte weiter zu machen.
> 
> Ich freu mich schon, hab aber auch schon entzugserscheinungen ;-).
> 
> ...



Hmmm, an dem Tag als ich gehackt wurde bekam ich eine Mail im ICQ, von einem mir unbekannten, darin stand nur ein Satz:

"Warum schreibst du nicht?"

*akte X Melodie ertönt* Kann es sein, bin ich nicht einem Hacker, sondern einem Storystalker in die Fänge geraten!? =(

Das ist schon übelst herb grad, aber steh in gutem Kontakt mit den GM´s "sie tun ihr möglichstes".

Aber stimmt schon, das könnte durchaus zu einem größeren Storyoutput führen ... die Story began damals sogar deshalb, weil ich ne weile nicht von zu Haus zocken konnte. ^^ (den Stalker in gedanken tötet, beim Gedanken er könnte sich nun freuen dass sein Plan aufging.


----------



## Evilslyn (19. Januar 2010)

Shandere´lai eilte durch den engen Gang, der von ihrer Kajüte am Schiffsende, den schaukelnden Schiffsrumpf entlang, an Deck führte. An der Reling, stand eine Gruppe Matrosen, deren Aufmerksamkeit von irgendetwas auf See gebannt war. Shandere´lai drückte sich zwischen ihnen hindurch an die Reling um besser sehen zu können. Dort angekommen entdeckte sie sofort den Grund für die Aufregung. Nicht weit entfernt vom Schiff, näherte sich etwas. Es war im Wasser kaum zu sehen, durchstieß nur gelegentlich die Wasseroberfläche. Shan kniff ihre Augen zusammen und strengte sich an mehr zu erkennen. Das Ding kam immer näher. Es bestand kein Zweifel, es hielt direkt auf ihr Schiff zu. Konnte es sein, das die Menschen von Gilneas bereits von ihrer Anwesenheit wusste? War es möglich, dass sie in der kurzen Zeit bereits Gegenmaßnahmen eingeleitet hatten? 

 Shan konnte sich das, beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Bis auf die Murlocs am Strand, konnten höchstens Wanderer oder Bewohner der Küstenregion den Expeditionstrupp welchen Ell´redra führte entdeckt haben, was jedoch kaum in einem Angriff hier auf See resultieren würde. 

 Das Ding kam immer näher, und nun konnte Shan erkennen was es war. Es sah aus wie eine Seekuh, der massige Leib hing schwer im Wasser, und das Tier hatte Schwierigkeiten seine Nüstern über Wasser zu halten. Rötliche Schlieren zogen sich hinter dem Wesen durch das Blau des Ozeans, Blut. 

 Shan war sofort klar, dies war keine Seekuh.

 „Holt ihn sofort da raus!", fuhr sie ihre Mannschaft an, die sie noch immer gaffend umstand.

 Umgehend verfiel der ganze Haufen in rege Aufregung, und jeder eilte davon um etwas von Gebrauch zu besorgen. Einige holten große Netze, Strickleitern wurden am Schiffsrumpf hinab entrollt, während andere direkt in die Fluten hechteten, und auf das verletzte Wesen zu schwammen. 

 Geleitet und unterstützt von den Helfern, erreichte das Wesen das Schiff. Die Strapazen des langen Schwimmens hatten ihren Tribut gefordert. Das Wesen schwamm auf der Seite, und seine Augen rollten wild in den Höhlen. Shan vermutete, das er ohne die Helfer, schlicht und einfach versunken wäre.

 „Schafft ihn an Bord!", brüllte sie ihren Befehl. Dessen hätte es gar nicht bedurft. Alle arbeiteten bereits mit Hochdruck. Dennoch dauerte es fast eine halbe Stunde, bis sie die massige Gestallt an Bord gehievt hatten. Auf dem Deck schien auch die letzte Kraft aus dem Wesen entwichen. Schlaff lag es da, umringt von der Besatzung. 

 „Warum bleibt er so?", frage Qiqai, ein hoch gewachsener, für einen Elfen recht breitschultriger Matrose.

 „Ich nehme an er ist einfach zu entkräftet.", Shandere´lai stand da und blickte auf die Verletzung welche das Wesen an seinem Rücken und an seiner Schwanzflosse erlitten hatte. Während die Flossenverletzung die ausgefransten Ränder einer Bisswunde aufwiesen, war die Verletzung im Rücken Kreisrund, schien wie ausgestanzt.

 „Ihr könnt doch sicher etwas für ihn tun.", drängte Qiqai, besorgt blickte er auf die Verletzungen.

 „Ich werde sehen was ich tun kann." Bei diesen Worten lies sich Shendere´lai neben dem Kopf des Wesens auf die Knie nieder. Behutsam legte sie ihre feingliedrige Hand auf die breite Stirn des Wesens. In den Augenhöhlen war nur mehr das weiß des Augapfels zu erkennen. Shan, führte ihren Mund nahe neben den massigen Schädel der Kreatur, und flüsterte ihr beruhigende Worte in Ohr. Dann schloss sie die Augen, und begann Formeln zu murmeln. Sie waren seit Generationen weiter gegeben worden. Es waren die uralten Formeln, die seit der Entstehung des Druidenkults dreh und Angelpunkt ihrer Magie bildeten. Es war ein Aufruf, eine Bitte, kein Befehl. In fast allen Magiezweigen die Shandere´lai kennen gelernt hatte, waren die Magiebegabten überzeugt, sie müssten sich die Magie Untertan machen, sie beherrschen. Auf Arkanzauberer und Hexenmeister, die nur mit der Macht ihres Willens und Bannzaubern, Dämonen für ihre Zwecke versklavten mochte dies sogar stimmen. Doch hätte sie es mit einem Befehl, denn einer Bitte versucht, sie wäre schlicht gescheitert. Die Natur war eine großzügige Spenderin, verwährte praktisch nie eine Bitte, mit Herz gesprochen, mit Liebe. Das war eine der ersten Lehren die sie als Nachtelfin gelernt hatte. Auch jene ihres Volkes die nicht den Pfad des Druidentums einschlugen standen in engem Kontakt mit der Natur. Bei Shan war diese Fähigkeit sogar noch etwas stärker ausgeprägt als bei vielen anderen, und so hatte es sich Ell´redra nicht nehmen lassen ihr einige kleine Kniffe beizubringen.

 Shan fühlte wie die Natur die sie umgab Kontakt mit ihr aufnahm. Die Energie welche die Uralten Planken des Schiffes durchflossen, schienen durch ihre leichten Seemannshosen zu pulsieren. Der Wind umspielte sie, und umschmeichelte ihre Haut. Mit jeder Böe trug der Wind seine Energie heran, und gab sie Stück für Stück an Shan. Sogar die sie umgebende Mannschaft gab ihr einen Teil ihrer Kraft. Ein Glücksgefühl wuchs in Shans Brust. Wogend durchfloss sie die Energie, und erinnerte sie an die See. Ihre Wangen prickelten, Schauder liefen über ihren Rücken. Eine dünne Schweißschicht überzog ihr Gesicht. Immer mehr und mehr füllten sie die Energien der Natur. 

 Dann sprach sie das entscheidende Wort, und leitete die Energien in ihre, noch immer auf der Stirn liegenden Hand. Umgehend umgab diese ein grüner Schimmer, der im milden Licht erstrahlte. Die Augenlieder der Kreatur flatterten. Ihr Körper erzitterte als ihre Wunde begannen sie zu schließen. Anfangs langsam, bildete sich das Fleisch schneller und schneller nach. Das Fleisch verband sie an den aufgetrennten Stellen wieder, und der Biss wuchs wieder nach. Sobald das Fleisch wieder hergestellt war, bildete sich sofort eine neue Hautschicht, welche übergangslos mit der alten verwuchs. 

 Als Shandere´lei schließlich ihre Hand von der Stirn des Wesens nahm, schien es völlig unverletzt. Nichts deutete mehr auf die noch vor kurzem vorhandenen Verletzungen hin.

 Behutsam schüttelte Shan, die Kreatur. Der Fleischberg bewegte sich kaum. Doch flatternd öffnete sich eines ihrer Augen. Dankbarkeit lag in dem Blick, den er Shan zuwarf. 

 „Du bist sicher erschöpft. Aber das schlimmste ist überstanden. Du brauchst nun viel Schlaf. Aber so können wir dich nicht in die Kajüte bringen. Glaubst du deine Kraft reicht aus?", Shan sprach leise und gefühlvoll. 

 Das Auge des Wesens schloss sich erneut, und für einen Moment glaubte Shan es wäre wieder eingeschlafen. Dann erstrahlte der Körper mit einem Mal von Innen heraus, und begann sich zu verändern.

 Die massige Gestallt schrumpfte zusehends. Ihre Körper schnurte zusammen, und der Kopf, zuckte auf dem Hals hin und her, wie eine Boje auf See. Dann schien die Schwanzflosse von unten her aufzureißen. Es war nicht so, das Fleisch zu sehen war, vielmehr teilte sie sich wie von Zauberhand und veränderte sich dann weiter und weiter. Die Flossen rollten sich zusammen, und die zwei Schwanzhälften schrumpften so lange, bis sie proportional zum restlichen Leib passten. Bei genauem hinsehen, war im leuchtenden Widerschein zu erkennen wie sich Füße und Zehen formten. Die Vorderflossen wurden derweil zu Händen, und Armen.

 Ein letztes helles Leuchten, und auf Deck lag nicht länger ein Seekuhähnliches Wesen, sondern ein Nachtelf. Nur noch dem, ihn um mehr als das doppelte überragenden Wasserfleck, konnte man entnehmen was hier gerade geschehen war.

 „Bring ihn in seine Kajüte. Er braucht jetzt Ruhe!", wies Shandere´lai ihre Mannschaft mit befehlsgewohnter Stimme an.

 Da spürte sie unvermittelt etwas nach ihrer Hand greifen. Der Nachtelf, hielt ihre Hand zitternd umfasst. Sein Blick war eindringlich, seine Lippen bewegten sich fast unmerklich. 

 Shandere´lai beugte sich zu ihm hinab, und nähere ihr Ohr seinem Mund. Sogar für ihre Elfenohren waren seine Wort kaum zu vernehmen. Doch sie waren es.

 Es waren wenige Worte, und doch von gewaltiger Tragweite.

 „Ell´redra … gefangen … Soldaten … Gilneas …", dann sackte der Kopf des Elfen zurück und er lag still. 

 Bringt ihn unter Deck, und informiert mich sofort wenn er wieder ansprechbar ist. Ihr findet mich in meiner Kajüte. 

 Während sie diese Worte sprach, rauschte sie bereits unter Deck. In ihrer Kajüte schlug sie die Tür hinter sich zu, und lehnte sich mit dem Rücken dagegen, als könne sie all ihre Probleme so aussperren. Ihr Verstand raste. Ell´redra? Gefangen? Wer konnte zu so etwas in der Lage sein!? Und wie würde sie das in Darnassus erklären? Keine Frage, dort würde sie erst wieder erscheinen können, wenn Ell´redra gerettet wäre. Wie es schien, würde ihre Aufgabe wohl doch nicht –wie von Ell´redra beschrieben- daraus bestehen ein wenig zu segeln, und sich auf dem Schiff die Zeit zu vertreiben. 





 … to be continued



 Mit freundlichen Grüßen

 Eure Evi


----------



## Estler (21. Januar 2010)

schöner neuer teil =) wird ja immer interessanter!


----------



## Evilslyn (26. Januar 2010)

Miras stand vor dem kleinen Zelt und schaute sich unbehaglich um. Es schien, als erhoffe er sich, unbehelligt von der Person zu bleiben, deren wüsten Flüche wieder und wieder aus dem Zelt ertönten. Die Derbheit der Ausdrücke, ließen sogar ihn immer wieder die Stirn in Falten legen. Sie wirkten umso extremer, da sie von einer so lieblichen Stimme ausgestoßen wurden. Ellenoras Verhalten in den letzten Tagen, fiel ihm sehr schwer einzuordnen. Einerseits gab sie sich noch härter als bisher, andererseits schien irgendetwas mit ihr geschehen zu sein. Sie hatte nicht direkt mit ihm darüber gesprochen &#8211; und für gewöhnlich war er stets ihr erster Anlaufpunkt bei Problemen &#8211; aber er war sich sicher in ihrem Blick schon des Öfteren erkannt zu haben, dass sie mit sich rang, eben dieses Schweigen zu brechen. Miras liebte sie wie seine eigene Tochter. Natürlich konnte sie ihm nichts vormachen, doch es wäre ihm auch nie in den Sinn gekommen sie zu drängen, es ihm zu sagen. Er war sich sicher. Wenn sie erst soweit wäre, würde sie von ganz allein zu ihm kommen. Ein weiterer Fluch aus dem Zeltinneren ließ ihn den Kopf einziehen, und machte ihm klar, dass dieser Augenblick wohl noch in weiter ferne lag. Gerade als Miras beschloss einen Blick ins Zeltinnere zu werfen, und sich zu erkundigen, was denn ihren Unmut genau ausgelöst hatte, und ob er helfen könne. Fesselte etwas anderes seine Aufmerksamkeit. Es war etwas, dass man in dieser Gegend nur sehr selten zu Gesicht bekam. Es waren Fremde. &#8222;Ell?! Ich glaube es ist an der Zeit, dass du dich beruhigst und mal hier raus kommst. Es gibt hier etwas, das du dir glaube ich ansehen solltest." Ihr mürrisches &#8222;Ja!? Glaube kaum!", bekam er schon gar nicht mehr mit &#8211;genauso wenig wie den braun gelockten Schopf der sich kurz darauf aus dem Zelt schob, und sich übellaunig umblickte. Er hatte sich bereits in Richtung der Fremden in Bewegung gesetzt hatte.

 Langsam, fast scheu, näherten sich die Neuankömmlinge dem Lager. Miras hatte sie zufällig direkt entdeckt, als sie den Waldrand verlassen hatte und lief ihnen entgegen. Es war ein merkwürdiges Gespann, welches da aus dem Tann auf ihn zugestapft kam. Als erstes stach Miras der Hüne ins Auge. An diesem Kerl war einfach alles riesig. Schon von fern wirkte er groß, doch je näher er Miras kam, desto immenser erschienen seine Ausmaße. Sein Kreuz war breit genug, um zwei Männern zu genügen. Sein Haupt überragte das seiner Gefährten um mehr als eine ganze länge. 
 Die wäre zumindest beim kleineren seiner Begleiter auch keine große Kunst gewesen. Der Mann neben ihm wirkte zwar drahtig, war jedoch auch neben normal gewachsenen Männern eher klein. Unter seinem schwarzen Haare, blitzte jedoch ein gewitztes Feuer in seinen Augen, und seine Hände waren selbst beim herabhängen immer in Bewegung. In ihm arbeitete etwas, und Miras beschloss ihn im Auge zu behalten.
Der dritte im Bunde war ein junger Mann, circa in Ellenoras Alter. Er hatte ein freundliches, wenn auch von Strapazen kündendes Gesicht. Sein hellbraunes Haar, stand struppig von seinem Kopf, nicht verwahrlost, doch auch weit ab von jeder Pflege. Er lächelte freundlich, zumindest versuchte er Miras ein offenes, unbefangenes Lächeln entgegenzuschicken. Miras verfügte über genug Menschenkenntnis, um die Unsicherheit in diesem Lächeln zu erkennen, wunderte sich aber natürlich nicht. Wer konnte schon sagen wo dieser Junge und seine Freunde herkamen. In diesen Teil der Welt verschlug es nur in den seltensten Fällen Wanderer, und wenn, wurden sie meist tot auf Patrouillengängen entdeckt. Zumindest das, was die Worgen übrig gelassen hatten. 
Was, so ging es Miras durch den Kopf, wenn sie vielleicht sogar von Gilneas kamen?! Von den Gepflogenheiten und Zuständen hinter der Mauer gab es nur Mutmaßungen, und nach Ellenoras Bereicht, nicht gerade die Besten.
Als die Gruppe von Männern näher kam, wurden mehr und mehr Stimmen im Lager laut, von Menschen die sie ebenfalls entdeckt hatten. Manche standen nur da, und schauten interessiert, andere beachteten sie gar nicht, und manch einer griff zu seiner Waffe, und machte sich auf alles Bereit.

Als die drei fremden von etwa einen Steinwurf entfernt waren, erhob Miras seine Stimme:
&#8222;Hooo! Seid mir gegrüßt! Wer seid ihr?", seine Befehlsgewohnte Stimme hatte keinerlei Mühe wohlverständlich die Strecke zu überbrücken.
Anders als von Miras erwartet, antwortete nicht der Hüne, sondern der kleinste der Drei, machte noch einen Schritt näher, und antwortete Stellvertretend für die ganze Gruppe. &#8222;Seid gegrüßt.", ertönte eine überraschend angenehme Stimme, "Wir sind Reisende, auf der Suche nach einem Nachtquartier. Wäre es wohl möglich, eure Gastfreundschaft heute Abend in Anspruch zu nehmen?" &#8222;Nicht so schnell", gab Miras zurück, &#8222;Gastfreundschaft ist wichtig, und wird von uns auch hoch geschätzt. Doch wüsste ich gerne mit wem ich es zu tun habe, bevor ich jemanden ins Herzen unseres Lagers lasse. Es sind harte Zeiten wie ihr sicher selbst nur zu gut wisst." &#8222;Oh, entschuldigt meine Unhöflichkeit." Wahre Betroffenheit schwang in den Worten des Kleinen. &#8222;Mein Name ist Fredrik. Dies sind meine Begleiter, Alstramm und Arled." Bei der Erwähnung seines Namens machte er eine tiefe Verbeugung, und anschließend eine, seine Gefährten umschließende Bewegung. &#8222;Wir sind auf der Durchreise."
&#8222;Eine ziemlich ungewöhnliche Route für eine Durchreise", entgegnete Miras skeptisch. &#8222;Wo wollt ihr hin? Und woher kommt ihr?"
&#8222;Nun, dass ist eine längere Geschichte. Vielleicht wollt ihr uns ja in euer Lager, und auf ein Glas, oder etwas zu trinken einladen. Dann will ich euch gern mehr berichten." Mit diesen Worten, begann sich Fredrik wieder in Bewegung zu setzen. &#8222;Bleibt wo ihr seid.", raunte Miras, was den kleinen Mann in seiner Bewegung innehalten ließ. &#8222;Irgendetwas an euch, gefällt mir nicht. Wo sagtet ihr kommt ihr her?"
Just in diesem Moment rauschte Ellenora um die Ecke eines Zeltes hinter ihm. &#8222;Miras, was sollte das? Du hast mich einfach stehen lassen!" Während des Laufens, nestelte sie an den Knöpfen ihrer hastig übergeworfenen Leinenbluse herum. Als Miras nicht Antwortete, schaute sie unter krausen Brauen zu ihm auf. &#8222;Hallo?" drängte sie. Dann folge sie Miras Blick, und entdeckte die Fremden. Überrascht vergaß sie alles Vorherige. &#8222;Wo kommen die denn her?", war alles was sie verdutzt hervorbrachte. &#8222;Das ist nicht so wichtig. Die Herren wollten gerade wieder gehen.", entgegnete Miras so laut, das ihn die drei wohl hören konnten.
&#8222;Das kann doch nicht dein Ernst sein.", platzte es aus Ellenora hervor. &#8222;Woher kommen sie denn? Und warum schickst du sie zurück in den Wald? Das sind doch die ersten Flüchtlinge seit &#8230; seit &#8230; ja ich glaube selbst du kannst dich nicht mehr erinnern, wann das letzte Mal Flüchtlinge hier auftauchten. Und nun willst du sie einfach wieder dort raus schicken?" &#8222;Das ist schon Ok, My Lady. Wir wollen ihnen nicht zur Last fallen. Wir fühlten uns geehrt unseren Abend in so reizender Gesellschaft wie der euren zu verbringen, doch wie es schein sind wir hier nicht willkommen. Seis drum. Wir wollen euch den netten Abend nicht verleiden. Die Erde wird uns &#8211; wie schon so oft &#8211; ein Bett bereit stellen, und der Wald uns eine Dach stellen." Ellenora packte Miras, der den Blick nicht von dem kleinen Fredrik wandte, am Arm und drehte ihn zu sich um. &#8222;Was ist denn los?", zischte sie ihm zu, darauf bedacht leiste zu sprechen. &#8222;Wieso heißt du sie nicht willkommen? Sind wir denn auch schon zu Tieren geworden?"
 &#8222;Ellenora, du weist genau dass ich nicht grundlos so handle. Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber dieser Kleine. Mit dem stimmt etwas nicht. Er ist mir zu glatt. Und wo kommen diese Typen überhaupt her? Tauchen hier einfach so auf. Und das gerade jetzt." &#8222;Es ist doch völlig egal wo sie herkommen. Sie brauchen Hilfe, und sind Menschen wie du und ich. Wir können sie doch nicht einfach den Worgen zum Fraß vorwerfen.", Ellenoras Stimme, schnitt förmlich in Miras Ohren. Doch sein Entschluss stand fest.
&#8222;Wenn du meinst sie sollen bleiben, dann kümmerst du dich um sie. Es ist deine Verantwortung. Aber sie werden nicht im Lager schlafen. Meinetwegen sollen sie ihr Lager am Waldrand aufschlagen. Aber auf der Lohenscheit abgewandten Seite.", während seines Zugeständnisses warf er immer wieder unbehagliche Blicke auf die drei Männer. 
&#8222;Danke! Du bist der Größte.", ein Lächeln erhellte Ell´s Gesicht, und machte allen Ärger vergessen. Dann drückte sie sich auf die Zehenspitzen und hauchte ihm einen Kuss auf die Wange. &#8222;Du wirst es nicht bereuen."
Dann wandte sie sich den Neuankömmlingen zu. &#8222;Hört zu. Ihr könnt bleiben, müsst euer Lager allerdings dort hinten aufbauen.", sie fuchtelte in der Luft herum und deutete auf einen Platz, der von enger zusammenstehenden Tannen umrahmt war. Während sie sprach hatte sie bereits die Hälfte der Strecke zu den dreien zurück gelegt. Miras schaute ihr nach, und ein mildes Lächeln huschte über sein Gesicht. Die Güte und das Mitgefühl, welche noch immer einen Platz in Ellenoras Herzen hatten, trotz der Schrecken die sie bereits in so jungen Jahren erfuhr, erfreuten ihn immer wieder. Und machten ihn stolz.
Ellenora schritt auf die drei Fremden zu, und das leicht unwohle Gefühl, dessen sie sich nicht zu erwehren vermocht hatte, als Miras so ablehnend reagierte, verflog zusehends Schritt für Schritt. Die drei Neuankömmlinge waren dreckig, und erschöpft, aber wer wäre das nach einer Reise in diesen Zeiten nicht gewesen. Der Riese, derjenige der drei, der sie auf Distanz definitiv am meisten geängstigt hatte, wirkte von nahem völlig anders. Sein Blick war der einen Lamms. Man sah, dass wenngleich nicht das hellste, doch ein warmes Feuer hinter diesen Augen brannte. Die Augen des kleinen sprachen da eine ganz andere Sprache. Nicht nur, dass er Ellenoras Körper von Kopf bis Fuß musterte, huschten seine Augen unstet herum, und schienen alles zu überprüfen. Fast als wolle er immer auf einen Angriff vorbereitet sein. Aber auch er schien ein netter Kerl zu sein. Der Dritte im Bunde gab ihr die meisten Rätsel auf. Er schien ihrem Blick stets auszuweichen. Immer wenn sie versuchte Sichtkontakt herzustellen, interessierte er sich plötzlich unheimlich für irgendetwas auf einem Baum, am Himmel, oder zwischen dem Gras das seine Füße umwucherte. Mehr als seinen Namen, und einem knappen, wenn auch nicht unfreundlichen &#8222;Hallo.", brachte sie nicht aus ihm heraus. Während sie ihnen ihren Platz zeigte, versuchte sie noch etwas über die Herkunft der Drei heraus zu finden. Kam jedoch nur mit Fredrik ins Gespräch, und fand schon bald heraus, dass seine Geschichte über die Umstände die sie hierher geführt haben, nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar klang. Zumindest wenn man Ortskundig war. Zu oft erwähnte der kleine Orte, die Ellenora nicht kannte, und die, da sie da Gebiet kannte wie ihre Westentasche, auch nicht existierten. Sei es drum, immerhin konnte ihn keiner Zwingen die Wahrheit zu sagen. Und warum auch immer er log, Hauptsache die Drei stellten keine Bedrohung für das Lager da. Und dessen war sich Ellenora sicher. 
Sollten sie ruhig hier ihre Nacht verbringen, und etwas Ruhe finden, bald schon würden sie weiter ziehen.



 &#8230;to be continued



 Mit freundlichen Grüßen

 Eure Evi


----------



## shas-la (27. Januar 2010)

Wie immer klasse!

Weiter so!

Gugu 

Shas-la


----------



## Winipek (27. Januar 2010)

Sehr schön - ich liebe die Teile in denen es um Arled und / oder Elleonore geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (27. Januar 2010)

Obwohl er sich bemühte, äußerlich völlig ruhig zu wirken, glaubte Arled man müsse ihm seine Anspannung in jedem Schritt ansehen. Die Haut in seinem Gesicht begann zu kribbeln wann immer ihn ein Blick aus diesen neugierigen, lebhaften Augen traf. Den Augen, die ihrer neuen Gastgeberin gehörten, und die er zuvor schon einmal gesehen hatte. Damals waren die Augen matt, der Blick entrückt gewesen. Weniger denn ein Schatten dessen was diese Augen jetzt versprühten. Sie wanderten stets umher. Schienen alles in sich aufsaugen zu wollen, und jedes falsche Spiel sofort zu durchschauen. Es bestand kein Zweifel daran, dass Ellenora die Skepsis ihres Vaters wenn auch nicht zur Gänze, teilte. Dennoch wollte sie drei Fremde nicht den Unbill der Wälder aussetzen, was für ihren guten Kern sprach. 

 Arled fragte sich unentwegt, an wie viel ihres vorangegangenen Treffs sich Ellenora noch erinnern mochte. Sie war dem Tot näher gewesen denn dem Leben. Da war sich Arled sicher. Die Erfahrung, als er sie heilte, steckte ihm noch immer in den Knochen. Während der Verschluss von Wunden, einem Hochgefühl gleich kam, so war es bei ihrer Heilung auf ein so starkes Maß angewachsen, dass die Grenze zwischen Erfüllung und Verzehr zu verschwimmen begonnen hatte. Für einen Moment hatte er geglaubt er könne ihr nicht mehr helfen. Geglaubt er erführe zum ersten Mal die Grenzen, in denen sich seine Fähigkeiten bewegten. Der Gedanke daran, jagte ihm einen Schauder über den Rücken. Überhaupt heraus zu finden, über diese Gabe zu verfügen hatte ihn überrascht, doch da es sich um etwas durchweg gutes zu handeln schien, hatte er sich damit anfreunden können. Umso erschreckender die Tatsache, sich der Einschränkungen der Fähigkeiten bewusst zu werden. 

 Was ihn jedoch die ganze Zeit über beschäftigte, während er unentwegt versuchte, Hun – äh, Alstramm (er fragte sich wie lange es wohl dauern würde bis er sich da verplapperte), zwischen sich und Ellenora zu halten, um ihr nicht zu ermöglichen ihn näher in Augenschein zu nehmen. Wahrscheinlich erinnerte sie sich nicht. Aber was war wenn? Woran würde sie sich erinnern? An ein angenehmes Gefühl? Nur daran aufgewacht zu sein, unverletzt? Oder erinnerte sie sich eventuell sogar daran geheilt worden zu sein? Arled wusste, das seine Patienten eine Verbindung mit ihm eingingen wenn er sie heilte. Und er wusste ebenfalls, dass sich viele daran erinnerten ihn „gesehen“ zu haben. Oder etwas. Seine Erinnerung, oder sein Selbst. Er hatte für sich auch noch keine Bezeichnung für diesen Platz … „dazwischen“ – ja das bezeichnete es wohl am besten, gefunden. Doch was wenn sie sich an noch mehr erinnerte? Was wenn sie sich nicht an ihn, sondern an sein Worgenselbst erinnern konnte? Der Dolch im Kopf der Leiche die er bei ihr gefunden hatte, legte berede Zeugnis ab, was sie von Worgen zu halten schien. Wie dem auch sei, er würde sich jedenfalls bemühen ihr nicht mehr denn nötig zu begegnen. 

 Er fragte sich wie Ragi es nur schaffte, so völlig normal zu wirken, wusste er doch, das Fredrik, wie er sich nannte, genauso beäugt wurde wie er und Hu… Alstramm. Er gab sich höflich, machte Bemerkungen zu Ellenoras Ausführungen, und erzählte ihr frei von der Leber weg, alles was sie wissen wollte. Er beantwortete alle Fragen. Wo sie herkamen, wohin so wollten, was der Grund ihrer Reise sei, und warum sie ausgerechnet diese Route genommen hatten. Das verrückte daran war, dass es sogar in Arleds Ohren logisch klang, obwohl alles gelogen war. Es war, als lege Ragi –Fredrik ein Netz um sie, das sie unsichtbar machte. Er war es nicht nur gewesen der auf die Idee der Decknamen gekommen war. Er erfüllte sie nun mit Leben. Und obwohl seine Geschichte frei erfunden war, schaffte er es doch sie so nah an der Wahrheit zu halten, dass kaum die Gefahr bestand, Hun oder er könnten sich versehentlich verplappern. Arled konnte sich einer Gewissen Faszination für den kleinen Mann nicht erwehren. 

 Der Platz den ihnen Ellenora zeigte, war einen windgeschützter Ort in der Nähe der Baumgrenze. Die dicht stehenden Bäume bildeten eine Art Windschutz. Der Boden war hauptsächlich mit Moosen bewachsen, und das spärliche Gras, welches es dazwischen schaffte der Sonne entgegen zu streben, würde sie nicht behindern. Die Sonne würde den Platz wohl bis zu ihrem Untergang bescheinen, und so würde es auch nicht zu früh kalt werden. Es war durchaus ein Notbehelf mit dem man zufrieden sein konnte.

 „Wieso, wenn ich fragen darf, quartiert ihr Gäste hier so abseits, wenn ich fragen darf? Ist an euren Feuern kein Platz für Fremde?“, Ragis Stimme drückte mehr Neugierde, als Empörung aus. 

 „Oh, das. Ihr müsst entschuldigen. Aber in der letzten Zeit ist einfach sehr viel passiert. Wie es auch ihr Zwangsweise mitbekommen habt, wurde auch bei uns das Land von irgendetwas verwüstet. Keiner weis was man davon halten soll. Wir haben viele Kranke und Verletzte zu versorgen, was bei unseren doch sehr eingeschränkten Reserven mehr als schwierig ist. Und zu allem Übel kommt noch hinzu das wir feststellen musste das der Greymanewall geborsten ist.“ „Nicht möglich!“, platze Fredrik hervor. Seine vor erstaunen weit aufgerissenen Augen, die wie unbewusst vor den Mund geführte Hand, Arled konnte kaum fassen wie tief Ragi in seine Rolle versank.

 „Ja,“ Ellenora blickte betroffen, „es ist wahr. Ich habe es mit eigenen Augen gesehen. Der Wall ist nur noch ein Trümmerhaufen. Teile stehen noch, doch das meiste liegt danieder.“ Sie machte eine kurze Pause. „Nunja, vielleicht bewegen sich dann endlich mal ein paar dieser Feiglinge aus Gilneas die Allianz zu unterstützen.“, ereiferte sich Fredrik.

 „Ja“, entgegnete Ellenora mit einem Seufzen, „im Moment sind wir uns nicht einmal sicher, ob von dort überhaupt irgendeine Art von Hilfe zu erwarten ist.“

 „Wieso?“, dröhnte Alstramm, der ebenso wie Ragi perfekt mit seiner Rolle verschmolzen schien. „Die haben doch eine stolze Armee.“

 „Nunja, zum einen hat es König Graumähne schon immer wenig gekümmert, was aus uns hier vor dem Wall würde, und zum anderen haben wir Grund zu der Annahme, dass von hinter dem Wall eventuell ebenfalls Gefahr lauert.“, man merkte Ellenora an, das sie versuchte Abzuwägen wie viel sie preis geben sollte, und was sie besser für sich behielt.

 „Was für Gefahr soll denn von dort ausgehen?“, fragte Ragi, im Anschein völliger Aufrichtigkeit.

 „Nun, am Tag als wir den Durchbruch entdeckten, entdeckten wir auch Spuren.“, Ellenora begann nur zögerlich, und wurde von Alstramm unterbrochen. „Spuren? Was denn für Spuren?“

 Ellenora stieß ein bitteres Lachen aus: „Sicher habt ihr auf euren Reisen schon von den Geschichten gehört, die sich um Lohenscheit und die Burg Schattenfang ranken.“



 …to be continued



 Mit freundlichen Grüßen

 Evi


----------



## Winipek (27. Januar 2010)

Fängt hier vielleicht eine kleine Liebesgeschichte an ? *zwinker*


----------



## marascha (27. Januar 2010)

Wieder wie immer wundervoll zu lesen. Vorallen da jetzt die Geschichte anscheinend zusammengefürt wird.^^

Weiter so.......


----------



## Bandos (27. Januar 2010)

Wie immer sehr gut geschrieben und langsam trifft sich alles.

ich hab erst nach dem letzten satz gecheckt das die geschichte VOR und nicht HINTER dem Wall spielt.


----------



## Evilslyn (28. Januar 2010)

Arled, Hun und Ragi saßen um ein kleines prasselndes Feuer, und jeder war in seine eigenen Gedanken versunken. Ellenora war wieder ins Lager zurück gekehrt, hatte jedoch versprochen, später noch einmal mit etwa zu Essen zurück zu kehren. Arled dachte noch immer über ihr Schicksal nach. Zwar hatte sie nur in Kurzform über die Ereignisse gesprochen, die dazu geführt hatten, dass sie ihr Leben in diesem behelfsmäßigen Lager verbringen musste, doch seine Erinnerungen an jene Dinge, die er gesehen hatte als er sie heilte, ergänzten das Bild. Es bedrückte ihn, welch schlimme Schicksalsschläge sie hatte erleiden müssen. Was jedoch viel problematischer war, war ihre Haltung gegenüber Worgen. Es bestand keine Zweifel, dass sollte sich auch nur einer von ihnen in einen Worgen verwandeln, ihr Schicksal fest stünde. Arled machte sich diesbezüglich weniger Sorgen um sich selbst. Er verwandelte sich in der Regel nur an Vollmondnächten, und hatte es bisher erst ganz wenige Mal geschafft, willkürlich seine Verwandlung herbeizuführen. Was ihm zu schaffen machte war, was er damals bei Huns Heilung in dessen Erinnerung gesehen hatte. Er würde mit den beiden darüber sprechen müssen. Und das möglichst bald. Die Sonne hatte bereits ihren Abstieg begonnen.

 Ellenora saß im Schneidersitz auf einem Sitzkissen in ihrem Zelt und dachte nach. Die drei Fremden, welche das Lager so unvermittelt erreicht hatten, warfen Fragen über Fragen auf. Wieso kamen sie gerade jetzt? Warum verirrten sich die Drei ausgerechnet hier her? Mitten in einen Wald, dessen Ruf ihm doch Vorauseilen musste. Als sie damals die Extraelfenseile bestellte, hatte es gar einen Aufpreis gekostet, um überhaupt eine Lieferung in den Wald um Lohenscheit zu erwirken. Und nun kamen diese drei, weitestgehend unbewaffnet und ohne Pferde, und taten so, als sei gar nichts dabei. Im Grunde hatte nur Fredrik gesprochen. Der kleine Mann hatte es vorzüglich verstanden, mit tausend Worten nichts zu sagen. Und die wenigen Anhaltspunkte die er gab, waren zwar Nachvollziehbar, doch hatte Ellenora das Gefühl, dass er nicht mit offenen Karten spielte. Der Riese den er mitgebracht hatte, mochte sich gegen Schlägerbanden bewehren oder einfache Strauchdiebe, doch was wäre, wenn er einem Worgen Auge in Auge gegenüber stände? Ellenora geriet innerlich in Aufruhr wenn sie nur daran dachte, wie überheblich der kleine Mann ihre Befürchtungen wegen der Worgen abgetan hatte. &#8222;Übertreibungen" hatte er sie genannt, &#8222;Spukgestalten", &#8222;Dinge mit denen man Kindern in der Nacht Angst machte", Ellenoras Kiefermuskeln spannten sich unwillkürlich bei der Erinnerung an die Arroganz des kleinen Mannes. Er würde schon sehen was ihm sein Hochmut brächte, stände er erst vor einem echten Worgen. Dieser Schnösel hatte einfach keine Ahnung. Aber wie sollte er auch. Wer sein Leben hinter dicken Schreibtischen friste, und statt dem Herzen eine Geldbörse trug, konnte kaum wissen wie es hier draußen zu ging. Derjenige aus dem Ellenora am wenigsten schlau wurde, war der Dritte im Bunde. Dieser, wie hatte er sich genannt, Arled. Dieser Junge schien ja völlig verschüchtert zu sein. Sie hatte gleich bemerkt, dass unter der dreckigen Schale ein gar nicht mal hässlicher junger Mann zu stecken schien, der sogar in etwa ihrem Alter entsprach. Allerdings war dieser Kerl offenbar eine Ausgeburt der Schüchternheit. Wann immer sie Blickkontakt zu ihm suchte, schlug er die Augen nieder. Wenn sie ihn ansprach, nuschelte er nur eine schnelle Antwort, und gab sich mit irgendetwas anderem beschäftigt. Ihr anfängliches Interesse an dem Verschlossenen, was sie gar veranlasst hatte einen besonders umgänglichen und freundlichen Ton anzuschlagen, war schnell in Frust umgeschlagen. Fein, sollte er sein eigenes Ding machen. Sie hatte ohnehin nicht die Möglichkeit, mehr Zeit mit den Neuankömmlingen zu verbringen. Sie hatte ihnen einen Schlafplatz zugesichert, mehr konnte sie nicht tun. Überhaupt hatte sie keine Lust mehr über diesen störrischen introvertierten Esel nachzudenken. Ellenora schwang sich von ihrem Sitzplatz und stapfte aus dem Zelt. Sie würde Miras suchen und fragen wie sie ihm zu Hand gehen könne. Wo steckte Miras überhaupt.

 Das Sonnenlicht strahlte gülden, und hüllte damit Arleds kleines Lager in einen warmen Glanz. Das kleine Feuer prasselte noch immer, und wurde von Hun geflissentlich mit Holznachschub versorgt. Ragi saß da und blickte hinüber zum Lager, aus dem gedämpft der Klang von Stimmen und allerlei Tätigkeiten herüberschallte. &#8222;Nimm es ihnen nicht übel. Es sind schwere Zeiten, immerhin haben sie uns hier einen Lagerplatz überlassen.", brach Hun das Schweigen. Seine Worte richteten sich an Ragi, dessen schweigsames Verhalten er wohl als Verstimmung deutete, nicht bei den anderen im Lager zu sein. &#8222;Ach, mach dich nicht lächerlich Hun.", blaffte Ragi ihn an. "Dir sollte doch klar sein, dass es für mich ohnehin nicht in Frage kommt dort zu schlafen. Was glaubst du würden sie tun, wenn ich eben noch lachend mit ihnen am Feuer säße, und im nächsten Moment würde ich mich in einen Worgen verwandeln? Für dich gilt doch das Gleiche! Wenn überhaupt bestünde nur für Arled die Möglichkeit sich unter sie zu begeben, doch wie das Schicksal spielt, würde er sich wohl just an diesem Abend, auch in einen Worgen verwandeln. Nein Hun, hier ist es anders als in Dämmerungszuflucht. Hier müssen wir uns wieder erinnern wie es war, bevor wir von Gleichgesinnten umgeben waren." &#8222;Entschuldige.", war alles was Hun erwiderte. Doch sein Gesicht sprach Bände. Arled verstand Ragis Ungehaltenheit, trotzdem tat ihm Hun leid. &#8222;Warum musst du ihn immer so angehen?", Ragi blickte ihn verdutzt an. &#8222;Das mein Kleiner, lass mal meine Sache sein. Ich kenne den alten Hun schon lange genug, um zu wissen wie ich mit ihm umzugehen habe." Dabei knuffte er freundschaftlich Huns Schulter. Arled entging nicht, dass Hun, bei dem während des Knuffens ausgetauschtem Blick unmerklich den Kopf einzog. &#8222;Ja, da bin ich mir sicher. Aber ich muss deine Methoden ja nicht gutheißen. Wer weis, vielleicht bis zu ja bereit noch weiter zu gehen als ihn nur anzublaffen.", Arled war sich bewusst welches Wagnis er nun einging. Aber auf eine bessere Gelegenheit zu hoffen konnte er sich schlichtweg nicht erlauben. &#8222;Meinst du das ernst?", entgegnete Ragi mit einem lachen in der Stimme. &#8222;Was sollte ich den meinem Dickerchen &#8222;antun"? Das ist doch absurd.", dabei stand er auf und stellte sich hinter Hun, dem er nun betont lässig die breite Schulterpartie massierte.
 &#8222;Hör schon auf Ragi.", die Augen des kleinen Mannes verengten sich ob Arleds Worten. &#8222;Ich weis, dass du mir etwas verheimlichst. Ich weis nicht genau was es ist. Aber es hat alles in der Nacht begonnen, als Hun mit seinem verletzten Bein zurück kehrte." 
 &#8222;Nein Arled, da war gar nichts. Wirklich.", versicherte Hun mit großen runden Augen.
 &#8222;Hör auf damit Hun.", unterbrach ihn Arled, ohne dabei den Blickkontakt mit Ragi zu brechen. Die Augen Ragis, zeigten klar das die Gedanken hinter seiner Stirn rasten.
 &#8222;Ich habe euch doch erzählt, dass wenn ich jemanden heile, ich Teile seiner Erinnerung sehen kann." 
 &#8222;Ich hatte es gleich geahnt. Warum kommst du erst jetzt damit?", Ragis Schultern sackten herab.
 &#8222;Weil ich mir nicht sicher war - und um ehrlich zu sein, ich bin es noch nicht - wie ich das Gesehene deuten soll. Was ich weis, ist das deine Verletzung von Ragi verursacht wurde. Ist es nicht so Hun?" Das niedersinken von Huns Kopf, reichte ihm als Antwort. &#8222;Aber warum? Ihr seid doch Freunde. Wir sind Freunde, dachte ich. Was ist in dieser Nacht passiert?"
 &#8222;Ach, das war nur weil Ragi mir helfen wollte, und dabei ist ein Unfall passiert, und dann&#8230;", Huns Wortschwall ebbte immer mehr ab, ihm fehlte einfach das Vorstellungsvermögen, schnell genug eine Geschichte zu konstruieren. &#8222;Schon gut mein Dicker.", übernahm Hun für ihn, und tätschelte die breiten Schultern seines Freundes. &#8222;Es ist wohl an der Zeit, die Karten offen zu legen." Er machte eine Pause, wie um die richtigen Worte zu finden, und Arleds Neugierde Wuchs mit jeder Sekunde. &#8222;Wie soll ich anfangen&#8230;, Hmm, vielleicht am besten mit einer Frage. Was war deiner Meinung nach der Unterschied zwischen den Worgen in Dämmerungszuflucht, und den Worgen, von denen dir die Kleine vorhin berichtete."



 &#8230; to be continued



 Mit freundlichen Grüßen

 Eure Evi


----------



## Winipek (28. Januar 2010)

Uih ...ganz schön spannend


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estler (9. Februar 2010)

es kam hier schon so lange nichts mehr oO need more =)


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Februar 2010)

Sehr nett geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (26. Februar 2010)

Arled versuchte all seine Wissenfetzen zukombinieren, doch er konnte sich einfach keinen Reim auf all das machen. Von ihren Beschreibungen her, hatte die Worgen Lohenscheits nichts von seiner eigenen, oder der Hun oder Ragis unterschieden. Außnahmslos, schien die Verwandlung in einen Worgen in einem Zuwachs an Größe und Agilität zu münden. 

 Sein verwirrter Blick, führte bei Hun offenbar zu dem Gefühl helfen zu müssen.

 „Komm schon Arled, komm ich dir denn so vor, wie einer dieser von Ellenora beschriebenen Worgen?", weiter kam er nicht bevor ihm eine Blick Ragis das Wort abschnitt. „Lass den Jungen mit seinem eigenen Kopf nachdenken. Es gibt schon viel zu viele Menschen die den ihren nur zum tragen eines Huts zu benutzen scheinen.", und mit einem Nicken zu Arled meinte er, „Na komm schon kleiner. Ich weis dass du die Bruchstücke zusammensetzen kannst. Ich wusste es schon seit dem Tag, an dem du mir diesen Blick zuwarfst, nachdem du unseren Hühnen hier geheilt hattest." Dabei knuffte er freundschaftlich Huns Schulter. 

 Arled Kopf kribbelte. All die Denkansätze die in ihm aufgestiegen waren während ihrer Reisen, und von wichtigeren Problemen in den Hintergrund gedrückt wurden, brachen sich wieder Bahn. Da waren die Erinnerungen an Dämmerungszuflucht. Diesem Örtchen in dem er nach dem großen Zwischenfall erwacht war. Rege erinnerte er sich an die Nacht, in der er auf seine Medizin verzichtet, und die wahre Natur seiner Gastgeber entdeckt hatte. Die Erinnerungen schienen von einer lang zurück liegenden Zeit zu stammen. So viel war seither passiert. Die Nacht in der Kirche, seine Flucht, Ragis und Huns eingreifen. Das Zusammentreffen mit Vodan, kurz schweiften Arleds Gedanken zu dem Tauren ab, welcher sich zur Zeit wohl irgendwo in den Wälder nahe des Flüchtlingslagers versteckt hielt. Nach der Entdeckung des Lagers hatten sie beschlossen sich den Fremden lieber als Dreimanngesellschaft zu offenbaren. Obwohl Arled den dicken Halbbullen mittlerweile ins Herz geschlossen hatten, kannten die meisten Menschen Tauren nur als Anhänger der Horde. Man erzählte sich, ihr Kampfschrei bringe Ohren zum Bluten, und ihre Totems konnten Knochen zerbersten wie Mühlsteine das Korn. Wenn Vodan, Arled auch stets freundlich begegnet war, so ahnte Arled das auch in ihm das Wesen eines wilden Kriegers vergraben lag, und so machte er sich keine Sorgen um Vodan. 

 „Vodan der Wilde" huschte es durch Arled Verstand, und sorgen für ein Grinsen um seine Mundwinkel. „Vodan der wilde Tauren", er versucht sich Vodan bildlich vorzustellen wie er wutschnaubend inmitten einer Horde von Angreifern stand, und sie mit Feuer in den Augen anstarrte. Schaum stand vor seinem Flotzmaul. Die Tasche mit seinen Wertvollen Büchern über die Schulter geschwungen, würde er kämpfen. Die Schriftstücke schützen, bis zum Sieg oder seinem letzten Atemzug. Ja dachte sich Arled. Wenn Vodan je so kämpfen würde, dann nur für zwei Dinge. Seine Bücher, oder sein Bier. 

 Doch er schweifte ab. 

 Was war anders an den Worgen? Er versuchte das Bild Vodans zu verdrängen, welcher noch immer wild brüllend, eine halben Baum - einer Keule gleich schwingend, seine Angreifer auf Abstand haltend, durch seine Synapsen geisterte. Da geschah es. Statt Vodan auszublenden, morphte sich der Tauren plötzlich. Seine Ohren wurden lang und Spitz. Seine Nase schmal und lang. Seine Hufe bildeten sich zu Klauen aus. Während Arled da stand, und in seiner Vorstellung Vodan immer weniger Vodan, und immer mehr zum Abbild eines namenlosen Worgen wurde, begann er zu begreifen. Das lag nicht an der Art der Verwandlung, auch nicht im Aussehen des Worgen. Nein, es war der Wahnsinn, der in seinen Augen brannte. Was bei Vodan noch wie edle Entschlossenheit gewirkt hatte, wirkte an dem Worgen hasserfüllt und verschlagen. Statt weißem Schaum, stand ihm der Schaum rötlich vor dem Maul. Aus seinen Lefzen lief der Speichel, den Blutreste rot färbten. Entsetzt stellte Arled fest, dass sich auch die Baumstammkeule gewandelt hatte. Statt der Holzkeule, hielt der Worgen ein Handgelenk umfasst, und schwenkte den daran hängenden Arm über seinem Kopf. 

 „Der Blutrausch…", stieß er hervor. Ihm fiel keine bessere Bezeichnung ein.

 „Siehst du Hun", nickte Ragi zufrieden, „ich sagte doch der Kleine findet es alleine heraus." 

 „Naja, ist das als Erklärung nicht etwas dünn? Ich meine, offenbar sind die Worgen Arugals Anhänger eines kriegerischen Stammes, wahrscheinlich die wildesten die sie zu bieten hatten. Immerhin erklärten sie sich bereit gegen Untote in die Schlacht zuziehen. Ich denke dieses Verhalten lässt sich kaum mit Worgen vergleichen die in einer geregelten Gemeinschaft in einem Dorf zusammenleben." Arled verzog abwägend den Mund.

 „Das mag auf den ersten Blick stimmen.", nickte Ragi bevor er zögerlich fortfuhr. „Aber wie du dir sicher denken kannst, Dämmerungszuflucht war nicht immer ein Worgendorf. Viel mehr, wurde der Ort seinem Namen erst über die Zeit gerecht, eine Zuflucht zu sein. Im Grunde reagierten die ersten Bewohner genauso wie es wohl jeder andere Bewohner Azeroths getan hätten, wenn er einem Worgen begegnet wären." Was sein Schweigen nach diesem Satz andeutete, wurde von Huns gemurmeltem „Armer Ganwald" noch unterstrichen. 

 „Ja, Ganwald." Fuhr Ragi nun fort. „Ich erinnere mich noch gut an ihn. Er ein lebensfroher junger Kerl. Überall beliebt, besonders bei den Mädchen des Dorfes. Er hatte stets ein freundliches Lächeln für jeden übrig gehabt. Bis zu dem Tag als er von einem seiner Ausritte mit einer tiefen Verletzung zurück kehrte. Obwohl er sofort in heilkundinge Hände übergeben wurde, galt sein Überleben als ungewiss. Obwohl er sich nach wenigen Tagen wieder zu erholen schien, war etwas mit ihm geschehen. Er war nicht mehr der Ganwald, den man kannte. Sein Lächeln war von einem nachdenklich, fast bitteren Zug um seine Mundwinkel ersetzt worden. Er zog sich mehr und mehr zurück, wirkte stets angespannt. Es war nicht so als hätten wir das alles nicht bemerkt, doch ein jeder redete sich ein es sei das Trauma mit dem er zu kämpfen habe. Das die Zeit seine Wunden erst heilen müssen, bevor er zu seinem Alltag zurück kehren könne." In Arleds ergänzte sich Ragis, und seine eigene Geschichte, zu einem Mosaik, was ihm klarer und klarer vor Augen führte was sich in Dämmerungszuflucht ereignet haben musste. Er wollte sich gar nicht ausmahlen, was geschehen wäre hätte er nicht Flugur gehabt, der ihn bei der Hand nahm, und ihm half mit dieser Veränderung die ihn völlig überrollt hatte, klarzukommen. Hätte seine erste Verwandlung direkt in seinem Zimmer stattgefunden, er hätte nicht gewusst was in dieser Nacht geschehen wäre, hielt es jedoch nicht für unwahrscheinlich, dass er als Waise erwacht wäre. 

 Ragi hatte weiter gesprochen, war auf die Veränderungen eingegangen, welche den Bewohnern Dämmerungszufluchts zwar an Ganwald aufgefallen waren, die sie jedoch nicht zu deuten gewusst hatten. Arled konnte es ihnen nicht verübeln, er hatte selbst langen nicht begriffen was mit ihm selbst vorgegangen war. 

 Die sich nun entspinnenden Vorgänge faste Ragi kurz zusammen. Menschen verschwanden, und Sichtungen wolfähnlicher Wesen häuften sich. Das wahre Ausmaß der sich verbreitenden Seuche, erkannte man erst wenn man selbst infiziert war. Ragi berichtete begleitet von heftigem, bestätigendem Nicken Huns, von dem Tag als er zum Worgen geworden war. Wie ihn die Verwandlung vollkommen überraschte. Er hatte geglaubt zu sterben, so Ragi weiter. Doch dann war etwas anderes Geschehen. Er hatte sich verwandelt. Er konnte sich nur noch schemenhaft an das Erinnern was danach noch in dieser Nacht geschehen war, doch eine Erinnerung hatte er immer noch präsent. Und das war was er gerochen hatte. Sein erster Atemzug als Worgen. Diese fülle an Gerüchen. Es hatte ihn überwältigt. Doch am meisten hatten ihn die Duftmarken von hunderten anderen Worgen geschockt, die das Dorf offenbar umstreiften. Es dauerte nicht mehr lange, und auch der letzte Bewohner Dämmerungszufluchts war infiziert. Dadurch ergaben sich etliche Probleme. Die Nahrungsversorgung wurde knapp. Keiner kümmerte sich mehr um die Vorgänge die zuvor Alltag waren. Boten, oder Händler fielen in der Regel „Raubtierangriffen" zum Opfer statt wie gewohnt Handel zu treiben. Herrschte unter den Worgen selbst, zu Anfang noch eine Art Waffenstillstand, kam es immer häufiger zu ernsthaften Auseinandersetzungen auch unterhalb der Worgen. Durch diese entstand mit der Zeit eine Art Hackordnung, was kurzfristig für Ruhe sorgte. Dann wurden die Verhaltensweisen jedoch immer roher und roher. Waren die Menschen am nächsten Morgen auch schockiert von ihren Taten, in Worgenform kannten sie keine Schranken mehr. Es war nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis das verschwinden der Reisenden, die Pfotenspuren in den umliegenden Wäldern, oder die Kadaver gerissenen Wildes irgendjemanden hätten aufmerken lassen und die Armee auf den Plan gerufen hätte. „Das dies das Ende Dämmerungszufluchts zu bedeuten gehabt hätte, muss ich wohl nicht extra erwähnen.", raunte Ragi. „Machen wir uns nichts vor, es liegt in unserer Natur die Dinge erst zu töten bevor wir sie untersuchen. Sicherlich hätte König Graumähne sich nicht die Mühe Gemacht eine Wagenladung Dompteure in unser kleines Kaff zu schicken. Und dessen hätte es wirklich bedurft. Wir waren meiner Meinung nach vom Mensch sein, soweit entfernt wie es nur möglich war, bedachte man das wir bei Sonnenaufgang immer in unsere menschliche Form zurück kehrten." Ragi machte eine Pause und schaute Arled offen an, als versuche er ab zu wegen ob Arled ihm alles bisher glauben konnte. Doch dieser nickte ihm nur ermunternd zu, bitte fortzufahren. 

 „Nun ja, das dann etwas geschah was die Lage änderte ist wohl offensichtlich. Hätte sich nichts Grundlegendes ereignet, denke ich wir würden hier nicht zusammen sitzen, und wer weis, vielleicht wäre unser Geist mittlerweile komplett auf den eines Worgen zurück gegangen. Hun wie sieht es aus, magst du den Rest erzählen? Ich habe einen tierischen Brand.", bei diesen Worten griff sich Ragi eine kleine Flasche die neben ihm stand, öffnete sie und trank in langen Zügen.

 Hun der offenbar Erinnerungen nachhängend ins Feuer gestarrt hatte, blinzelte als sei er gerade erst erwacht. „Ich, äh ja klar. Tja, da bleibt für mich wohl nur der Teil an dem der Tod nach Dämmerungszuflucht kam."

 Arled fragte sich was er damit wohl meinen konnte. Aus seiner Erinnerung stiegen Fetzen nach oben, und es formten sich Bilder eines kleinen Kellerfensters, in einer kleinen dunklen Gasse Dämmerungszufluchts. Aber natürlich … der Untote. Alred hatte soviel um die Ohren gehabt seit dem, es kam ihm wie eine Ewigkeit vor. Und seit damals hatte er mit niemandem gesprochen. War es den möglich, dass dieser wandelnde Leichnam etwas mit den Vorgängen in dem kleinen Ort zu schaffen hatte? Alred blickte Hun erwartungsvoll an, dessen tief gefurchte Stirn offen zu Schau stellte, dass er noch dabei war, sich einen groben Storyverlauf zurechtzulegen. Als er begann, war offensichtlich das er versuchte Ragis eloquenten Erzählstiel zu kopieren, was bei ihm unweigerlich unbeholfen wirkte.

 „Wie ich schon sagte:", Hun räusperte sich bedacht „es war der Tag gewesen, als der Tod in die Stadt kam." Ein zufriedenes Lächeln, das sich umgehend über seine ganzes Gesicht ausbreitete, zeigte wie zufrieden er mit seiner Eröffnung war.

 Er wartete kurz, und fuhr dann, als die scheinbar von ihm erwarteten „Uhhh!´s" und „Ohhh!´s" aufblieben, fort. Er begann von dem Verwesungsgeruch zu berichten, der die Luft um Dämmerungszuflucht immer mehr bestimmt hatte. Und dass keiner sich dabei etwas dachte, da ja die halb gefressenen Kuhkadaver, auf den Kuhweiden verwesten. Und wegen den Lebensmitteln um die sich keiner kümmerte, die waren dann auch am verwesen gewesen – an der Stelle machte er wieder eine Pause um die anderen Breit anzugrinsen – als keiner reagierte wiederholte er „verwesen, gewesen…". Da auch nun keiner auf seine exorbitantes Wortspiel einging wollte er ansetzen weiterzureden, und wahrscheinlich hätte Arled so jede Position gelistet bekommen, wo genau auch nur ein Apfel verfault war, hätte Ragi Hun nicht das Wort abgeschnitten. „Ja, ja, ja, wir habe es verstanden! Es hat zum Himmel gestunken! Und daher haben wir die Ankunft unseres neuen Gastes erst gar nicht bemerkt. Komm endlich zum Punkt. Die Sonne wird nicht mehr lang am Himmel stehen. Die Zeit läuft uns davon!"

 Huns Mundwinkel sanken nach unten. Es hatte ihm so Spaß gemacht, dass einmal alle an seinen Lippen hingen – wann kam so etwas schon mal vor – und dann so was.

 „Ja, unseren Gast. Erschreckt jetzt nicht, aber seid ihr schon einmal einem lebenden Toten begegnet.", fragte Hun und machte große Augen um die Schaurigkeit die er in seine Worte legte noch zu unterstreichen. 

 „Ihr meint sicher diesen … wie hieß er doch gleich? Knaak?", versucht Arled sich zuerinnern.

 „Fast" stutzte Hun, „woher kennst du den Knacker?"



 …to be continued



 Mit freundlichen Grüßen

 Eure Endule


----------



## Estler (26. Februar 2010)

ah wie schön es geht weiter =) super teil bin gespanndt was der untote jetzt gemacht hat^^


----------



## marascha (10. April 2010)

schade das es bis jetzt nicht weiter geht zumindest schaut es so aus -.-


----------



## Estler (14. April 2010)

jo finds auch schade das so lange nix mehr kam hier...


----------



## Evilslyn (16. April 2010)

Arled fasste in kurzen Worten die Vorgänge zusammen, die ihn in jener Nacht in die Seitenstraße getrieben hatten. Er berichtete wie er durch den Rauch auf das Kellerfenster aufmerksam geworden war, und von seiner überstürzten Flucht, als ihm bewusst wurde wen, oder was er da vor sich hatte. Später hatte er dann in einem Gespräch das er belauschte, den Namen aufgeschnappt und es schien plausibel, dass Name und Untoter zusammengehörten. Mehr wusste er nicht, und bat Hun – dessen Mundwinkel zwischen Enttäuschung über das ihm entglittene Gespräch und Verwunderung über Arleds Wissen, hin und herzuckten – nun bitte fortzufahren. Augenblicklich war Huns Freude wieder hergestellt. 

 „Naja, wie du dir denken kannst waren wir alle äußerst irritiert, plötzlich einen Untoten vor uns zu haben. Hätt ihn fast erschlagen.“ Bei diesem Satz zog er den Kopf ein und warf einen Seitenblick auf Ragi, der nur die Augen verdrehte und den Kopf schüttelte. „Aber hab ich nicht. Und das war gut. Denn der Knacker - weist du - der war nicht nur aus Zufall da, der hatte was.“ An dieser Stelle hielt er kurz inne, schaute Ragi um Erlaubnis heischend an. Als Ragi nickte, fuhr er fort.

 „Also wie du dir sicher denken kannst, waren wir erst mal echt von den Socken. Ich mein… immerhin befanden wir uns mitten in Gilneas. Jedes Kind wusste, dass die Geißel durch den Greymanewall abgeschnitten war. Aber da stand er. Wenn man es nicht gerochen hätte, hätte man ihn fast noch für lebendig halten können. Erst bei genauerem hinsehen erkannte man, dass hier und da die Knochen aus seiner Haut ragten.“, Hun schüttelte sich beim Gedanken daran. „Und dann dieser Rabe. Immer hat er dieses Vieh bei sich. Starrt einen aus seinen schwarzen Augen an… kann sogar sprechen das Vieh.“

 „Ja, ja. Und Fliegen und Krächzen und Scheißen.“, unterbrach ihn Ragi. „komm endlich zum Punkt oder willst du über jeden Käfer berichten der hier und da aus seinem Hemdskragen gekrabbelt kommt!?“

 Hun schluckte und sammelte sich kurz, dann fuhr er fort. „Also dieser Knacker stand da, und wir wussten erst mal nicht so recht was wir tun sollten, doch recht schnell machte er uns klar, dass er nicht mit bösen Absichten zu uns gekommen sei. Naja, zumindest schnell, wenn man bedachte, dass für einen Untoten die Zeit wohl eh unbedeutend sein sollte. Vorerst steckten wir ihn selbstredend in einen Käfig. Dort verbrachte er knapp eine Woche, und wurde so jede Nacht aufs Neue Zeuge unserer Verwandlung. Am siebten Tag, es war kurz vor Vollmond, bat er darum mit unserer Heilerin sprechen zu dürfen. Wie es schien hatte er gleich erkannt, das diese eine bessere Kontaktperson darstellen würde, als der Bürgermeister.“ 

 „Der alte Hitzkopf wollte ihn ja auch am ersten Tag direkt in Einzelteilen im Wald verstreuen.“, streute Ragi trocken ein.

 „Na jedenfalls hat sich Hespa bereit erklärt mit ihm zu sprechen. Und so konnte uns Knacker seine ganze Geschichte offenbaren; Er kam tatsächlich aus der Gegend von jenseits des Walls, müsst ihr wissen. Meinte, eine mit ihm befreundete Magierin habe ihn nach Gilneas gebracht. Und warum das Alles? Tja, wie es schien wusste er bereits von der Seuche die sich unter uns ausbreitete. Sein wissen war beachtlich. Obwohl er uns erst eine Woche beobachtet hatte, wusste er um den Verlauf der Seuche. Unseren Zorn, die Wildheit die mit jeder Verwandlung heißer lodernd in unseren Herzen brannte.“ Hun rieb sich bei diesen Worten unbewusst die Stelle, an welcher ihm Ragi, offensichtlich in Rage eine klaffende Wunde zugefügt hatte. „Und wie lehrte er euch, den Zorn im Bann zu halten?“, hakte Arled interessiert nach. „Wieso gelehrt? Gebraut meinst du wohl eher.“, antworte Ragi für Hun. „Hat uns beauftragt alle möglichen Kräuter in den umliegenden Wäldern zu sammeln. Meinte, wenn wir ihn frei ließen, und mit allem versorgten was er benötige, würde er im Gegenzug dafür sorgen das uns die Wildheit nichts mehr anhaben könne.“ „Aber das konnte er nicht?“, harkte Arled nach der den missmutigen Zug um Ragis Mund bemerkt hatte. „Naja, doch. Er brauchte eine Woche, dann war sein Gebräu fertig gestellt. Nun brauchte er jemanden der bereit war es zu testen.“ Arled kam zwar vom Dorf, doch selbst an ihm waren Geschichten über Alchemie versuche nicht vorbei gegangen. Er war äußerst gespannte, was wohl mit dem armen Versuchskaninchen geschehen war. Vermutlich hatten sie es an einer Kuh, oder einem armen Köter ausprobiert.

 „Unsere Wahl fiel, aus wohl nachvollziehbaren Gründen, auf unseren guten Hun hier.“, fuhr Ragi fort. Hun verzog sein Gesicht als ihm die Erinnerung an jenen Tag einen Schauder über den Rücken trieb. „Er war einer derer, die am meisten mit ihrer Wildheit zu kämpfen hatte. Zum anderen war er für uns alle, aufgrund seiner Größe, am schwersten zu kontrollieren. Und nicht zuletzt waren wir überzeugt, dass seine Rossnatur am besten mit dem Gebräu zu Rande kommen würde.“ Dabei klopfte er Ragi auf seine breite Schulter. 

 „Ja, und sein langsame Art über Dinge nachzudenken kam auch wohl auch gelegen.“, dachte ich Arled, sagte es jedoch nicht. Stattdessen wand er sich direkt an Hun, „Und? Was ist geschehen.“

 „Naja,“ entgegnete Hun, „im Grund nichts. Außer das es WIDERLICH schmeckte. Ein weiterer Schauder durchfuhr ihn. „Die beste Medizin ist nun mal bitter, mein Dicker.“, tröstete in Ragi, mit viel Mitgefühl in seiner Stimme und einem weiteren freundschaftlichen Schulterklopfen, warf dabei jedoch Arled ein belustigtes Lächeln zu. „Ja, unser Hun, er ist einfach eine gute Seele, hat sich einfach diese Plörre in den Hals geleert. Hätte ja sonst was passieren können.“ „DAS, klang damals aber anders. Du hast gesagt da passiert schon ni…“, brach es aus Hun hervor, wurde jedoch von Ragi direkt abgeschnitten, der unbeirrt weiter sprach. „Ich glaube aber der Geschmack war das schlimmste. Nachdem er kräftig mit Ale nachgespült hatte, um selbigen zu vertreiben, passiert dann erst mal nichts. Ich sehe es noch vor mir. Wir standen um unser Dickerchen herum und betrachteten ihn, als müssen ihm jeden Moment Hörner wachsen, oder Beulen, aber nicht dergleichen geschah. Dann kam die Nacht.“ „Und, habt ihr einen Unterschied bemerkt?“ Ragi ließ nur ein Wölfisches Grinsen seine Lippen verziehen. „Wie stellst du dir das vor? Wir hatten ja gar nichts getrunken. Ich erinnere mich zu dieser Zeit des Öfteren am Morgen erwacht zu sein, ohne irgendeine Erinnerung an die Vorgänge der Nacht. Es war als würde mein menschliches Begreifen mehr und mehr in den Hintergrund verbannt, je dominanter der Wolf in mir wurde. Erst am nächsten Morgen dann bemerkten wir die Wirkung.“ Ragi warf Hun einen Seitenblick zu, „Soll ich es erzählen oder magst du lieber selbst?“, fragte er den Hünen. „Nur zu, ich weis doch wie gern du diese Story erzählst. Musstest es ja sogar immer und immer wieder im Dorf breit treten, obwohl es dort ohnehin jeder schon wusste.“, grollte Hun. Ragi schüttelte ein Kicheranfall als er die gegrollte Verstimmung Huns hörte. „Drei mal dürft ihr Raten wo wir ihn fangen…“, es war Ragi deutlich anzusehen das er mit sich Rang nicht loszuprusten. „Ach da kommt ihr eh nicht drauf. IN EINEM SCHRANK!“, könnt ihr euch diesen Riesen vorstellen, wie er in einen Schrank gezwängt dasitzt? Zusammengekauert, umhängt mit Kleidern, und mit Bettwäsche auf dem Kopf. „Musst du das immer so breittreten.“, zischte Hun, der offensichtlich gerne im Boden versunken wäre. „Arled, du machst dir ja keine Vorstellungen wie es zu dieser Zeit in Dämmerungszuflucht zuging! Sie waren wie Tiere! Ich versuchte mit Ragi zu sprechen nachdem wir uns verwandelt hatten, doch hinter dem goldenen Feuer seiner Augen war nichts mehr das ich kannte. Es war … Wahnsinn der in ihm tobte. Manche fielen übereinander her, und trieben es mitten auf der Straße. Andere verschwanden im Dunkel, und kurze Zeit später erklangen aus der Dunkelheit Schreie. Es waren die Schreie von Tieren, und man hörte förmlich ihr Leiden während ihnen bei lebendigem Leib das Fleisch von den Knochen gerissen wurde. Es war …“ „Schlimm. Ja ich glaube das hat Arled auch so schon kapiert. Jedenfalls hatte sich unser, „Ich-halte-eine-Zweihandaxt-mit-einer-Hand-und-zerdrücke-rohe-Kartoffeln-zwischen-meinen-Zehen-Hun hier, in ein Empfindelchen gewandelt, und sich aus Angst vor uns rohen Wilden in einen Schrank verkroch.“ – „Hun, kannst du den Schrei noch nachmachen den du losgelassen hast als wir die Schranktür öffneten?“ Huns Erwiderung bestand nur aus einem tödlichen Blick.

 „Also hat das Mittel offenbar gewirkt.“, löste Arled die angespannte Situation. „Ja kann man so sagen. Ich weis nicht, vielleicht war es etwas stark dosiert, aber generell war der Test ein Erfolg. Danach richteten wir Knacker jenes Labor ein, dass du ja bereits gesehen hast, und machten ihn zu unserem Stadtapotheker. Jeder im Dorf bekam eine genau auf ihn abgestimmte Ration an Gegenmittel, und so wurde es uns möglich ein Leben zu führen, so wie früher. Nur das wir eben unsere Gestallt wandelten. Das hörte nicht auf.“

 „Und das heißt, seit ihr Dämmerungszuflucht verlassen habt, fehlt euch der Nachschub.“, schlussfolgerte Arled, der längst ahnte worauf die Geschichte hinauslaufen würde. 

 „Genau, gut kombiniert. Im Grunde ist das-„ Ragi griff in seine Tasche und förderte eine kleine Phiole zu Tage, in der eine rötliche Flüssigkeit umher schwappte. Die Phiole war bereits über die Hälfte geleert. “, das Letzte was uns geblieben ist.“ „Wisst ihr denn, wie ihr euch selbst etwas davon herstellen könntet?“, wollte Arled wissen während er die kleine Phiole, welche ihm Ragi zur näheren Betrachtung übergeben hatte, nachdenklich beäugte. „Nein, keine Ahnung.“, seufzte Hun resignierend. „Aus dem Grund haben wir uns ja auch des Nachts meist von euch getrennt. Einerseits konnten wir das Gebräu nicht verschwenderisch Nutzen, und andererseits konnten wir es nicht wagen euch in Gefahr zu bringen.“ „Also seid ihr ohne Das hier“ Arled schüttelte die Phiole während er sie gegen das schwindende Sonnenlicht hielt, „seid ihr nicht Herr eurer Sinne, könnt euch nicht beherrschen? Nach all der Zeit?“ „Ich glaube nicht, dass es mit Beherrschung zu tun hat, Arled. Es scheint fast, dass ohne das Mittel, der Worg in uns zur Zeit unserer Verwandlung die Kontrolle übernimmt. Meist kann ich mich gar nicht, oder nur bruchstückhaft an Dinge erinnern die zu dieser Zeit vorkamen. Teilweise kommen die Erinnerungen oft erst Tage später wieder, und dann driften sie ins Bewusstsein, wie eine Erinnerung an einen Traum.“ „Am Besten würde ich sagen, probierst du es einfach aus. Ich denke heute Abend sollten wir uns ohnehin alle ein Schlückchen genehmigen. Diese Menschen hier befinden sich in ständiger Alarmbereitschaft. Ich glaube kaum, dass wir große Chancen bekämen uns zu erklären, sollte einer von uns sich heute Nacht in einen Worgen verwandeln.“, bei diesen Worten nickte Ragi in Richtung der aufgepflanzten Worgenschädel, die sie aus leere Höhlen anzustarren schienen. Hun folgte seiner Kopfbewegung und grunzte beim Anblick der Schädel angewidert auf, bevor er den Blick wieder auf das kleine Lagerfeuer richtete. Arled, der noch immer die Phiole in Händen hielt, packte den kleinen Korkdeckel, drehte und zog. Mit einem leisen „Plopp“ löste sich der Korken. Unverzüglich quoll rosafarbener Rauch aus der kleinen Öffnung. Zögerlich näherte Arled seine Nase dem Dampf und schnüffelte. Der Geruch war überraschend angenehm. Nicht annähernd so beißend wie Arled es aufgrund des Qualms und der roten Farbe erwartet hätte. Allerdings verblieb ein seltsamer Nachgeschmack im Hals, nachdem der erste Duft schon längst verflogen war. „Wie viel braucht man von diesem Zeug, damit es richtig wirkt?“

 „Das hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab“, Ragi zeigt auf Hun, „unser Dickerchen hier braucht etwas mehr als wir, doch es macht nicht viel aus. Recht harter Tobak dieses Gebräu.“ Bei diesen Worten nahm er Arled das Fläschchen ab und griff in den Ausschnitt seines Hemds. An einer Kette um seinen Hals, trug er ein kleines Amulett, das sich Arled schon gesehen, jedoch nie näher betrachtet hatte. Es hatte die Form eines kleinen Kelchs, war aus einem silbrig glänzenden Metall gefertigt, und offenbarte bei näherem Hinsehen eine erhebliche Detailverliebtheit, war er doch über und über mit winzigen eingravierten Verzierungen bedeckt. Das Fassungsvermögen des Minikelchs betrug nicht viel mehr als einige Tropfen, doch nach seinem Schluck reichte Ragi den Kelch direkt an Hun weiter, welcher sich den Becher zweimal füllte, bevor er ihn an Arled reichte. Arled zögerte kurz, seine Verwandlungen fanden nicht annähernd so regelmäßig statt wie jene von Hun und Ragi. Vielleicht würde ohnehin nichts passieren diese Nacht. Doch konnte er das riskieren? Sein Blick schweifte hinüber zu dem Flüchtlingslager, wo überall geschäftige Hände das Lager für die Nacht vorbereiteten. Wachen bezogen ihre Posten, Barrikaden wurden überprüft, Zeltleinen noch einmal nachgespannt. Überall blitzte Stahl in den Strahlen der untergehenden Sonne. Ja, Ragi und Hun hatten wohl Recht. Sollte er sich ausgerechnet heute Verwandeln, würde es mit Sicherheit zu ernsten Konsequenzen kommen. Das durfte er nicht riskieren. Er füllte den Becher, und trank. Die Flüssigkeit, schien kaum in seinem Mund schon in ihn einzusickern. Schien den Umweg über den Magen zu umgehen, und direkt durch seine Schleimhäute in sein Blut zu sickern. Ein Schaudern überlief ihn, und dann war es auch schon vorbei. Er fühlte sich kein bisschen anders. „An den Nachgeschmack gewöhnt man sich mit der Zeit.“, kommentierte Ragi seinen wenig begeisterten Gesichtsausdruck und klopfte ihm auf die Schulter. Kommt, lasst es uns bequem machen, die Nacht ist nah, und morgen gibt es viel zu tun.“ 

 Wenige Minuten später lag Arled in eine Decke gehüllt neben dem Feuer und blickte in den Himmel, an dem die ersten Sterne erschienen. Seine Gedanken schweiften zu Vodan, der gerade irgendwo im Wald sein Nachtlager aufgeschlagen hatte. Er hoffte Vodan würde eine ruhige Nacht erleben, ohne auf unliebsame Geschöpfe der Nacht zu treffen. Nun ja, der Taure würde sich schon zu helfen wissen. Dann Gähnte Arled herzhaft, streckte sich, rollte dann auf die Seite und versuche Schlaf zu finden. Das leise prasselnde Lagerfeuer säuselte ihm eine Schlafmelodie.



 … to be continued



 Eure Endule


----------



## marascha (16. April 2010)

JUHU entlich geht es weiter^^ mehr brauch ich dazu nicht zu sagen *grins*


----------



## Winipek (16. April 2010)

Mann, mann, mann .....das hat aber gedauert ...Schön das es weiter geht ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (26. April 2010)

Kapitel 75

 Das unentwegte Geplätscher unzähliger von der Decke fallender Tropfen, prägte die Geräuschkulisse während ihres Marsches. Es gab nicht viel Leben in diesen Gängen, und wenn dann kauerte es sich tief in die Risse und Spalten, die es hier seine Heimat nannte. Wenn die früheren Bewohner der Stadt diesen Weg passierten, sie hätten wohl geglaubt allein zu sein. Doch ihren Blicken entging nichts. Waren ihre Augen einst schon extrem Leistungsfähig gewesen, so war es nichts gegen die Wahrnehmung, welche ihre ihr Zustand ermöglichte. Schwach konnte sie sich noch erinnern wie es früher gewesen war, auch wenn die Erinnerung mehr und mehr verblasste. Manche Dinge, schienen im Geiste eingebrannt wie Bilder, Gesichter guter Freunde, Erinnerungen an unvergessliche Momente. Doch sie wusste sie würden nicht von Dauer sein. Zu lange hatte sie sich an ihre Erinnerung geklammert. Zu oft dieses schreckliche Gefühl des Entgleitens gespürt. Dann, wenn der Schleier des Vergessens nur Gazeleicht über ihren Erinnerungen zu schweben schien, und doch unverrückbar war. Wenn ihr klar wurde, das ein Teil ihrer selbst, sie wieder einmal verlassen hatte. Doch ein Teil von ihr genoss ihn auch, den fernen Schmerz. War er nicht das Zeichen, das auch nach allem, die die sie einst war, noch immer in ihr war. Das sie nicht völlig gestorben war? Es war bereits manches Mal vorgekommen, dass sie sich frage, ob es nicht vielleicht nur ihr Zorn und ihr Hass war der sie noch im Leben hielt. Anders als ihr Mitgefühl war ihr Hass damals nicht gestorben, verebbt, gegangen … auch nach all den Jahren hatte sie keine befriedigende Bezeichnung gefunden für das war damals geschah. 

 Am Ende des Ganges wurde es langsam Heller, und kündete von dessen Ende. Ein Mensch wäre wohl in seiner Blindheit noch immer ängstlich Tastend herumstolziert und hätte es nicht erkannt. Menschen, pah ein seltsames Volk. Jedoch äußerst Entschlossen. Und ihr Tatendrang wurde von der kürze Ihres Lebens sogar noch weiter angetrieben. Unter diesen Umständen konnten sogar diese halbblinden, kurzohrigen Launen der Natur gefährlich werden. Wer wusste das schon besser als sie selbst? Ihre Kiefermuskeln traten hervor bei diesem Gedanken, und ihre Zähne knirschten übereinander. Dieser verfluchte Mensch! 

 Vom Ende des Ganges wandelte sich nun der fahle Lichtschimmer in ein kränkliches Dämmerlicht. Sie konnte auch erste Töne vernehmen. Es klang fast, als ob der Gang direkt in ein Bestiengehege führe. Man hörte Fauchen, Schreie und das Klingen von Stahl. In ihrem Kopf schuf sich ein Bild, wie sie einen riesigen zweiköpfigen schwer gerüsteten Hund an der Leine führend, durch Azeroth schritt. Auf seinem Weg verschlang der Hund alle die Häschen, Katzen und Eichhörnchen die treudoof am Wegesrand hockten, und wie gebannt starrten. 

 In ihren Phantasien schwelgend, trat sie in die kreisrunde Öffnung des Ganges.

 Vor ihr erstreckte sich, das in sanften Hügeln gewellte Grasland. Nur hier und da wuchsen spärlich bewachsene Tannen, deren Nadeln ebenso wie die Grashalme, mehr eine braune, denn eine grüne Farbe aufwiesen. Alles war arm, und karg. Bis auf die Untoten. Sie waren Tausende. Die gesamte Ebene wogte wie ein einiger riesiger Organismus. Wie Bollwerke ragten in Mitten der Untoten Fleischwägen auf. Sie mochte die gewaltigen Katapulte. Sie sahen so … gierig aus. Spitze heißere Schreie erregten ihre Aufmerksamkeit, und ihre Augen fuhren gen Himmel. Hunderte schwarzer Schatten tanzten vor dem tristen Firmament. Ihre Elfenaugen brauchten nicht lang, um jenes Flugtier auszumachen, welches sie suchte. Es kam genau auf sie zu. Tief über seinen Rücken geduckt, saß Lewin. Sie war immer wieder beeindruckt, wie geschmeidig die Bewegungen von Lewin mit denen des schwarzen Biests verschmolzen, welches er liebevoll Scavia nannte. Diesen beiden machte außer eventuell den Drachen, niemand etwas am Himmel vor. Sie konnte kaum erwarten, bis sie Lewins Bericht hören würde. Natürlich hatte sie täglich mehrere Erkundungsflüge angeordnet, doch ein Flug Lewins war damit nicht zu vergleichen. Wenn es etwas zwischen Gilneas und Unterstadt gab, was gegen ihren Abmarsch sprechen würde, so würde sie es erfahren. Lewins Augen und Scavias Ohren entging nichts. Gedankenverloren rieb sie sich die behandschuhten Hände, während die Fledermaus in einem Halbkreis zur Landung ansetzt.



 …to be continued



 Eure Endule


----------



## Evilslyn (30. April 2010)

Kapitel 76

 Gemütlich schlenderte Ellenora die Hauptstrasse Lohenscheits hinunter. Am blauen Himmel, hingen nur vereinzelte Schäfchenwolken, und verheißungsvoll lag der Frühling in der Luft. Das satte Grün des Rasens, welches hier und da von einem wilden Farbenspiel der keimenden Krokusse und Silberblätter aufgelockert wurde, die sanft Sommerbrise in ihrem Gesicht, besser konnte es kaum werden. Und doch hielt das Glück heute noch mehr für sie bereit. Gerade als sie sich frage was Marl und Karl wohl gerade trieben, bogen die beiden auch schon um die nächste Wegbiegung, und hielten auf sie zu. Die Beiden feixten und Ellenoras Herz machte beim Anblick ihrer Freunde einen erfreuten Sprung. Obwohl sie täglich zusammen hingen wie Pech und Schwefel, kam es ihr vor als hätten sie sich schon viel zu Lange nicht mehr gesehen. „Na ihr zwei Streithähne!?", rief sie ihren Freunden freudig zu, was diese ihr kleines Gerangel beenden, und ihr zulächeln ließ. Karls Lächeln spannte sich breit von einem Ohr zum anderen, während Marl nur kurz die Zähne aufblitzen ließ und locker die Hand zum Gruß hob. Wieder hüpfte Ellenoras Herz, es ging doch eben nichts über gute Freunde. Während sie zu ihren Freunden lief die stehen geblieben waren und auf sie warteten, glitt Ellenoras Blick über die kleinen Häuser links und Rechts der Straße. Einige Frauen hatten ihre Bettlaken aus den weit geöffneten Fenstern gehängt deren weiß hell strahlte. Der alte Rensberg saß auf seinem Schaukelstuhl auf der Veranda seines Hauses, und dicke Rauchschwaden umwaberten ihn, die von der großen Holzpfeife aufstiegen, welche er wie jeden Tag genüsslich paffend im Mundwinkel hängen hatte. Den Hut tief ins Gesicht gezogen, war es unmöglich zu erkennen ob er wach war, oder bereits schlief. Nur die Intensität seines Paffens lies Rückschlüsse zu. Aus fast allen Schornsteinen stiegen fein gekräuselte Fahnen auf, die von den Zahlreichen Mittagsmählern kündeten die gerade zubereitet wurden. Bald schon würde Ellenoras Mutter nach ihr rufen, und es würde essen geben. Ellenora schaute zur Sonne und stellte fest das ihr Vater wohl jeden Moment vom Feld heimkehren würde, dann konnte es wirklich nicht mehr lange dauern. Wenn sie noch etwas erleben wollte, musste sie sich beeilen. Sie beschleunigte ihren Schritt, und wand sich wieder Marl und Karl zu. Beide standen nach wie vor inmitten der Sonnenbeschienen Strasse und blickten ihr erwartungsvoll entgegen. Was ihre Mutter wohl heute Kochen würde? Sie konnte sich nicht erinnern, hatte sie es ihr nicht am Morgen noch gesagt? Sicher gab es Kohlrouladen wie jeden Mittwoch. Ellenora aß Kohlrouladen für ihr Leben gern. Am liebsten jeden Tag, doch ihr Mutter hatte einmal gemeint: „Würde ich dir immer Kohlrouladen kochen, wenn du sie verlangst, würden wohl alle Hasen der Umgebung verhungern." Mütter! Schließlich hatten sie einen Kompromiss gefunden, und Mittwoch zum Kohltag erklärt. Es war doch Mittwoch… 

 Irgendwie war Ellenora nicht richtig bei der Sache, musste wohl an der Hitze liegen. Egal, sie würde sich einfach überraschen lassen. Eine Veränderung im Gesicht Karls erregt plötzlich ihre Aufmerksamkeit. Während Marl noch immer auf Karl einredete wie zuvor, hatte dieser eine angespannte Haltung eingenommen, und riss weit seine Augen auf. Völlig entgeistert starrte er Ellenora an. „Was hast du denn?", sie sprach in Zimmerlautstärke, wusste aber das er sie hören konnte. Hatte sie gesprochen? Marl schien gar nicht zu bemerken, dass Karl seinen Ausführungen nicht mehr folgte. Er redete und redete. Obwohl Ellenora nun schon recht nah war, konnte sie kein Wort von Marl verstehen, das war seltsam, den er schien nicht zu flüstern. Aber ihr Hauptaugenmerk galt nach wie vor Karl. Der stand und starrte. Starrte sie an. Starrte ihr förmlich ein Loch in den Bauch. Starrte … durch sie hindurch? An ihr vorbei? 

 Ellenoras Fuß gefror in der Bewegung. Hier stimmte etwas ganz und gar nicht. Wieso hatte sie das nicht früher bemerkt? Die beiden vor ihr, ja das waren Marl und Karl … jedoch so wie sie sie vor Jahren gekannt hatte. Und der alte Rensberg? Hatte sie nicht den alten Rensberg mit seiner Pfeife gesehen!? Genau genommen wäre der alte Rensberg heute der uralte Rensberg, wäre da nicht plötzlich in ihrer Erinnerung etwas aufgeflammt, was beunruhigende Ähnlichkeit hatte mit … Rensbergs Begräbnis. Sie war da gewesen. Hatte sogar ein paar Tränen geweint. Weniger um den Rensberg selbst, denn sie hatte ihn nicht gut gekannt. Aber ihr war an diesem Tag klar geworden, das die Zeit für alle gleich tickte, unaufhaltbar. Egal ob Mensch, Tier, Pfeifenraucher oder Dienstmagd. Und mit Rensberg war ein Stück von Lohenscheit selbst zu Grabe getragen worden. Zu Grabe…

 Langsam drehte sie sich um. 

 Wie konnte sie nur so blind gewesen sein? Nun, als sie sich bewusst umsah, weniger ihren Erinnerungen nachhing, vielen sie ihr direkt auf. Die Veränderungen. Das gesamte Dorf, schien sich einem dauernden Wandel zu unterziehen. Bettlaken in den Fenstern verschwanden urplötzlich, nur um im nächsten Moment wieder aufzutauchen. Der Rauch aus den Kaminen drehte oft unvermittelt, und teilweise zeigten die Rauchfahnen benachbarter Kamine in entgegen gesetzte Richtungen. Nein, hier stimmte etwas ganz und gar nicht. 

 Je weiter sie sich drehte desto größer wurde ihre Angst vor dem was sich ihr wohl gleich zeigen würde. Die Mulmigkeit die sie bei Karls aufgerissenen Augen empfunden hatte, steigert sich sekündlich. Flutete durch ihren Magen, lies sie glauben sie müsse sich übergeben. Schweiß trat aus ihren Poren. Ihr Nackenhaar schien fast elektrisch zu knistern. Ihre Kehle verengte sich. Und dann blickte sie die Straße zurück. 

 Die Häuser brannten. Nein sie loderten Teilweise in einem gewaltigen Feuersturm. Überall auf der Straße lagen Leichen, teilweise schrecklich entstellt, andere fast so als würden sie schlafen. Viele der Leichen kannte sie, allen voran die ihrer Mutter, welche mit durchtrennter Kehle an eine Hauswand gelehnt saß. „NEIN!" entfuhr es ihrer Kehle. Sie wollte zu ihrer Mutter laufen, doch ihre Beine schienen wie in Sirup gefangen. Die Hitze welche von den Feuern ausging, brannte in ihrem Rachen, der Rauch trief Tränen in ihre Augen. Mit aller Kraft warf sie sich nach vorne, doch unsichtbare Barrieren hielten sie zurück. „MAMA!", schrie sie. „NEIN! NEIN! MAMA!", wieder versuchte sie sich der leblosen Gestallt zu nähern doch vergebens. Plötzlich kam leben in den Leichnam, ganz langsam hob sich der schlaf zur Seite hängende Kopf. „Ma-ma?!", stammelte Ellenora. Zögernd flatterten die Augenlieder ihrer Mutter auf. Aus gebrochnen Augen, in denen kein Leben steckte, blickte sie Ellenora an. „Lauf mein Kind.", die Stimme wie ein heißeres Krächzen. „Sie kommen. Lauf mein Sonnenstrahl." Sonnenstrahl, die Bedeutung ihres Namens, das war immer ihr Kosename gewesen mit dem sie nur ihre Mutter ansprach. Weitere Tränen traten ihr in die Augen und alles verschwamm. „Nein, Mama. Ich werde dich retten." Erwiderte sie trotzig und blinzelte die Tränen weg. „Sei nicht töricht mein Kleines.", die kratzende Stimme wäre nicht zu hören gewesen, wäre nicht das Inferno welches über die Häuser wütete gänzlich geräuschlos abgelaufen. Langsam hob Edina ihre Hand und deutete die Straße hinunter. „Schau mein Kind. Es ist Zwecklos. Versuche nicht zu widerstehen. Flieh!" Ellenoras Blick folgte der ausgestreckten Hand, und da entdeckte sie sie. Zuerst nur huschende Schatten im dichten schwarzen Qualm, schälten sich deutlich die haarigen Umrisse aus den Wolken. Hier und da blitzen Augenpaare in der Dunkelheit auf. Worgen! Natürlich, wie konnte sie das nur vergessen haben!? Instinktiv fuhr Ellenoras Hand in den Ärmel zurück, und tastete nach dem Griff eines ihrer Dolche. Nichts. Sie musste ihn verloren haben. Sofort tastete sie im anderen Ärmel. Nichts. Wie war das möglich? Nicht jetzt. Darüber könnte sie später nachdenken. Sie ließ sich in die Hocke gleiten und griff in ihre Stiefelschaft, diese Dolche konnte unmöglich heraus gefallen sein. Doch ihre Hand griff ins Leere. Sie blickte hinab, und stellte fest, dass sie nur leichte Ledermokassins trug. Mokassins? So leichtes Schuhwerk hatte sie seit ihrer Flucht vor so vielen Jahren nicht mehr getragen. Flucht? In diesem Moment bemerkte sie ihre Finger. Das waren nicht ihre Finger, oder doch? Nun ja irgendwie schon, jedoch waren das Kinderhände. Noch keine Spuren waren zusehen, von den Narben und Abschürfungen die das harte Lagerleben – Lagerleben? Flucht? - mit sich gebracht hatte. Sie stand auf, und blickte an sich herab – sie war wieder zwölf. Nein, Nein, Nein, das konnte alles nicht sein. Panik wuchs in ihr weiter, drohte sie zu ersticken. Sie wollte sich umdrehen, doch ihr Körper gehorchte nur träge ihrem Willen. Ihre Beine fühlten sich weich und wackelig an. Die Worgen kamen näher. Ihr Pelz wogte schimmernd im Schein der lautlosen Flammen. Ihre Augen brannten golden. Die Rauchschwaden gaben ihre Körper nur widerwillig frei, wie die Finger einer verschmähten Geliebten schienen die Rauchschwaden Tentakelgleich nach ihnen zu greifen. Tränen traten in Ellenoras Augen. Sie warf sich mit ihrem gesamten Willen herum, und zögernd wie durch Teer tat sich endlich etwas. Sie musste weg. Sie wusste nicht wohin. Sie wusste nicht wie, nur weg, und vielleicht wenigstens ihre Freunde retten. Marl, Karl, wenn sie nur ein wenig Verstand besaßen mussten sie wohl auch schon die Beine in die Hand genommen haben. Ihr Blick suchte die Straße ab, und fand. Doch er fand nicht Marl und Karl, nicht die beiden Jungen die noch vor wenigen Minuten – Stunden – Tage ... alles dehnte sich zu einer Ewigkeit – dagestanden hatten. Dort ragten nun zwei weitere Worgen auf. Worgen in deren Augen keine Freundschaft mehr stand, kein erkennen. Nur noch Wut und Gier sprach aus ihnen. „Hallo Ell.", raunte jener Worg, an der Stelle wo noch vor kurzem Marl gestanden hatte, ein Messer ragte dabei aus seinem Kiefer, von dem dickes dunkelrotes, nahzuschwarzes Blut troff. „Wir dachten schon du hast uns vergessen…" Dann ging er in eine halbgebückten Sprint über und stürzte auf Ellenora zu. 



 Schwerer Atem, drückende Hitze. Feuchte Haut zwischen den Schulterblättern. Leise knisterndes Feuer, gedämpfte Stimmen. Ein frösteln welches den Körper durchbebt. Braune Augen, in der Dunkelheit. Starrend. Ein tiefer Atemzug. Langsam wiederkehrende Fassung.

 Ellenora zog die Decke über sich enger. „Marl", hauchte sie leise in die Dunkelheit, dann noch leiser, fast unhörbar „es tut mir leid." 

 Sie hasste diese Träume! Würde sie denn niemals jenes Trauma überwinden? Aber wie sollte sie denn auch? Seit ihrer Flucht, stand sie unter Dauerbelastung. Natürlich, sie hatte dieses Leben gewählt. War nicht in die Stadt geflohen. Hatte Rache geschworen, und hatte vor diesen Schwur auch zu halten. Natürlich, sie hatte sich an dieses Leben gewöhnt, doch es forderte einen hohen Tribut. In solchen Nächten, hätte man es ihr Angeboten, sie hätte sofort mit einer dieser Stadtgören getauscht. 

 An Schlaf war nun nicht mehr zu denken. Sie setzte sich auf, und schwang ihre Beine von ihrer Pritsche. Die kühle Nachtluft umwehte sanft ihre nackten Schenkel. Erneut durchfuhr sie ein leichter Schauer. Sie zog das nass geschwitzte Leinennachthemd über den Kopf, und war es über den kleinen Schemel zu ihrer rechten. Anschließend stand sie auf, zog sich ihre Hose an, die ebenfalls über dem Hocker hing, holte sich ein Hemd aus ihrer Kommode, warf es über und trat aus dem Zelt. Der Nachthimmel spannte sich Sternenreich übers Firmament, der Mond war zur Hälfte zu sehen. Genug um die Nacht in ein sanftes Licht zu tauchen. Verteilt im Lager brannten etliche Lagerfeuer, keines von besonderer Größe, doch ausreichend, die zwei bis drei Wachhabenden die daran saßen mit Licht zu versorgen. Ellenora überlegte, ob sie sich ein wenig zu einer kleineren Gruppe Wachen gesellen sollte, um sich über den neusten Tratsch zu informieren, entschied sich dann jedoch für einen Spaziergang am Lagerrand. Sie mochte die Nacht. Fast lieber noch als den Tag. Nachts schien für sie alles so friedlich. Zumindest solang man nicht auf diese Flohzerfressenen Bestien stieß. Sie hatte nie verstehen können warum viele aus dem Lager die Nacht selbst verteufelten. Sie kannte gestandene Männer die zwar bei Tag einem dutzend Männer entgegengetreten wären, aber des Nachts nur mindestens in Fünfergruppen auf Patrouille gingen. Bevor sie es bewusst merkte hatten ihre Füße sie auch schon an den Rand des Lagers getragen. Sie schlenderte noch ein Stück von den Zelten davon, um dem Feuerschein zu entkommen. Dann lief sie parallel zu den Zelten und genoss das noch leicht warme Gras unter ihren Füßen; Lauschte auf die Geräusche der Natur. Irgendwo heulte eine Eule. Leises Rascheln von Nagern, die zwischen den herabgefallenen Blättern nach Nahrung suchten. So musste es sein. 

 Langsam, und wie sie sich versuchte selbst einzureden völlig unbeabsichtigt, führte sie ihre Route in Richtung des Lagerplatzes ihrer Gäste. Ob sie wohl schon schliefen? Ein Grinsen stahl sich auf ihr Gesicht, als sie sich vorstellte, der Hüne sei einer jener Männer die sich vor der Nacht fürchteten. In ihrem Geist formte sich das Bild des am Feuer kauernden Riesen, der verängstig nur in die Flammen stiert, und von dem Kleinen und dem Jungen, von beiden Seiten beruhigt wurde. Wie war sein Name doch gleich gewesen… Arled. Ein komischer Kerl. Und so dreckig. Nun ja, da war er mit seinen Gefährten ja in bester Gesellschaft. Daraus konnte man ihm wirklich keinen Strick drehen. Wenigstens war er netter als dieser … … Rage! Genau das war´s. Rage, was ein Name. Obwohl er seinen Freunden gegenüber loyal zu sein schien, hatte er etwas Zwielichtiges an sich. Aber das brauchte man wohl auch um in dieser Gegend als Reisender unterwegs zu sein, und nicht zu Worgen Futter zu werden. Verrücktes Trio diese Drei. 

 Sie näherte sich dem Lagerplatz langsam, und glaubte erst mit ihrer Vermutung tatsächlich ins Schwarze getroffen zu haben. Tatsächlich kauerte ein großer Schatten an der kleinen Feuerstelle. Aber offenbar hatten sie nur den Hünen für die Nachtwache eingeteilt. Er war als einziger wach. Sie entschied sich, sich vorerst nicht zu erkennen zu geben. „Wollen wir doch mal sehen wie aufmerksam du bist mein Großer.", murmelte sie, und gab sich mühe beim Gehen keinen Laut von sich zu geben. Die Jahre der Jagd hatten sie darin gut werden lassen. Sie kam langsam aber sicher näher. Der massige Körper Huns war nach vorne gebeugt und er schien etwas zu suchen. Noch etwa fünfzig Meter trennten Ellenora von ihm. Bisher hatte er sie nicht bemerkt. Eventuell wäre es doch Ratsam ihn vorzuwarnen. Sie wäre nicht die erste die ihren Spaß, eine Nachtwache zu überraschen, mit dem Leben bezahlt. Nun, sie musste ihm ja nicht die Hand auf die Schulter legen, aber noch war es zu früh für eine Ankündigung. Ein immer breiteres Grinsen stahl sich auf ihre Züge. Der arme Kerl. So gut man auch im Schleichen war, immer knickte mal ein Ast, ein Blatt oder ein Halm, aber sie schaffte es heute wirklich all diese kleinen Fallen zu umgehen. Sie selbst konnte sich nicht laufen hören. Ihr Puls beschleunigte sich. Vielleicht sollte sie ihn doch nicht warnen und ihm die Hand auf die Schulter legen, sein Gesicht wäre sicher zu köstlich. Noch etwa zwanzig Schritte lagen zwischen ihr und Hun. Vorsichtig setzte sie einen Fuß vor den anderen. Der Hüne nestelte noch immer an etwa herum das Ellenora nicht sehen konnte. Es war fast zu einfach. Ein Abgelenktes „Opfer", kein Ast kein Blatt das brach oder knisterte. Sie Schritt in einer Blase völliger Stille. Völliger Stille. Völliger… Wo waren die Nager hin? Die Vögel? 

 Sie blieb stehen. Ihr Verstand raste. Und was war das für ein Geruch? Hier? Unmöglich!

 Ihr Atem entwich ihr zischend. Und an Huns Kopf stellten sich lange Ohren auf. 

 Entgeistert starrte sie auf die Gestallt, als diese ruckartig den Kopf in ihre Richtung riss, und sich eine lange Worgenschnautze vor dem Feuerschein abzeichnete. Sie wollte schreien. Wollte das Lager aufmerksam machen, doch nicht tat sich. Sie konnte nur noch den Worgen anstarren, der da kauerte und sie anstarrte. Alles was sie erkennen konnte war das goldene Feuer der auf sie gerichteten Augen welche in der Dunkelheit vom dem spärlichen Feuer loderten. Wie konnte ihr das nur passieren!? Ihr!? Damit hatte sie einfach nicht gerechnet. Überall im Wald, aber nicht so nah, nicht heute… 

 Sie straffte sich.

 Es gab keine Entschuldigung.

 Nun würde sie die Folgen ihrer Unachtsamkeit tragen.





 …to be continuned



 Eure Endule


----------



## Estler (1. Mai 2010)

sehr schön das es weitergeht =) danke!


----------



## marascha (4. Mai 2010)

Schön das es wieder weiter geht und dann auch noch so spannend^^. Hoffe nur das wir nicht wieder soooo lange warten müssen bis es weiter geht.


----------



## Evilslyn (7. Mai 2010)

Kapitel 77

 Der Wechsel in den Traum erfolgte übergangslos. Eben noch horchte Arled auf das Knistern des Feuers und Huns langsam einsetzendes Schnarchen, und im nächsten Moment fand er sich auf der Spitze eines Hügels wieder. Der ihn unvermittelt umwehende Wind lies ihn frösteln. Graue Wolken hingen tief am Himmel, und leichter Nieselregen fiel. Sein Blick fiel hinab auf eine Ebene, die sich zwischen zwei Gebirgszügen ausbreitete. Irgendetwas an der Szenerie schien merkwürdig falsch. Anders als zu dieser Jahreszeit erwartet, standen die Bäume nicht im saftigen Grün, sondern waren merkwürdig matt. Das Gras unter seinen Füßen war überwiegend braun, nur wenigen grünen Flecken waren hier und da auszumachen. Sein Blick schweifte über die Ebene, und blieb an etwas hängen was ihn mehr beunruhigte als das kränklich wirkende Land. Es sah von dieser Entfernung aus wie eine Welle. Eine wimmelnde Masse bewegte sich von Nord nach Süd. Eine gewaltige Staubwolke die über der Masse aufstieg ragte Kilometer weit in den Himmel. Was konnte das nur sein? Lief etwa erneut eine Welle der Erschütterung durch das Land? Nein, dachte sich Arled. Jene Welle die ihn und seinen Vater, damals vor Dämmerungszuflucht trennte, war anders gewesen als das hier. Viel schneller, und hatte von einem Ende des Horizont zum anderen gereicht. Das hier war etwas anderes. Arled kniff die Augen zusammen und versuchte Einzelheiten zu erkennen. Doch vergebens, es war einfach zu weit entfernt. Gelegentlich war in dem dichten Gewirr von Staub ein Aufblitzen zu erkennen. Der Ursprung dieses Blitzens erschloss sich Arled jedoch nicht. Er löste seinen Blick und ließ ihn weiter über die Landschaft gleiten. Weit im Süden konnte er die Zinnen einer alten Festung ausmachen welche über die Baumreihen hinaus ragte, wie die verfaulenden Zahnreihen eines gefällten Riesen. Irgendetwas regte sich bei diesem Anblick in den Tiefen seiner Erinnerung, doch er konnte es nicht zuordnen. Plötzlich fühlte Arled das er auf dem Hügel nicht mehr alleine war. Es hatte kein Geräusch gegeben, doch er wusste es einfach. Ebenso wie er wusste, dass von dem Neuankömmling keine Gefahr für ihn ausging. Gelassen drehte er sich um und fand sein Gefühl bestätigt. Nur wenige Meter von ihm entfernt wehte einer Fahne gleich, ein weißes Kleid aus Garn das so sauber war, das es von ihnen zu leuchten schien. Im stetig wehenden Wind, spannte sich das Kleid verführerisch über den grazilen Körper seiner Trägerin und deute mehr an, als es verhüllte. Das Licht des kleinen Anhängers, welcher zwischen den sanften Rundungen ihr Brüste hing, übte eine fast magische Anziehungskraft auf seinen Blick aus. Immer wieder drängte er tiefer, im bestreben diesen Körper genauer in Augenschein zu nehmen. Er musste sich überwinden ihm nicht nachzugeben. Er zwinkerte einmal und blickte ihr dann direkt in die Augen. Hatten ihm seine Gedanken schon zuvor eine leichte Schamesröte ins Gesicht getrieben, so fühlte er nun wie ihm das Blut in die Wangen schoss. Ihr Blick und der leicht verstimmte Zug um ihre Mundwinkel, ließen keine Zweifel daran dass sie seine Blicke bemerkt hatte. „Ich…ähh…", stammelte er los, verzweifelt nach den richtigen Worten ringend. Sein Blick fuhr zu Boden. Schon wieder streifte er die zarten Rundungen. Hatte sie es bemerkt? Sein Herz pochte schnell. Sie ließ ein Räuspern ertönen. Sein Blick zuckte wieder nach oben, den Blick auf ihr Dekolletee vermied er diesmal durch ein zuvorkommendes Zwinkern, blickte ihr dann direkt in die Augen. Sein Gesicht brannte. Und sie? Schmunzelte. Verstehe einer diese Frauen. 

 „Wenn du dann soweit bist, könnten wir uns dem Grund zuwenden, warum du hier bist?", ergriff sie betont trocken das Wort. „Wie ich gesehen habe, ist es dir nicht entgangen." Ohne eine Antwort abzuwarten wendete sie sich dem Tal zu. „Ihr meint diese Staubwolke? Ja die ist ja schwer zu übersehen. Ich frage mich nur was sie wohl verursacht, könnt ihr etwas erkennen?", Arled kniff seine Augen zu Schlitzen zusammen, doch außer jener dunklen Masse die sich vorwärts wälzte, konnte er beim besten Willen nicht erkennen. „Arled, was soll das?", bei dem schneidenden Unterton in ihrer Stimme, zuckte Arled unwillkürlich zusammen. „Was…", entgegnete er überrascht und wand ihr den Kopf zu. Sie blickte ihn unter einer hochgezogenen Augenbraue hervor an. Ihr Mund kräuselte sich leicht als Ausdruck ihrer Verärgerung. Arleds Herz sank. Es machte ihn traurig sie so unzufrieden zu sehen. „Mach dich nicht lächerlich Arled.", raunte sie. „Du hast alle Fähigkeiten die es braucht. Benutze sie gefälligst auch. Wofür hast du sie denn sonst?" Arled war von ihrer Verstimmung so vor den Kopf gestoßen, das er keine Ahnung hatte worauf sie hinaus wollte. Seine Verwirrung stand ihm offenbar ins Gesicht geschrieben. Sie verdrehte kurz die Augen, schüttelte leicht den Kopf, und legte ihm dann die Hand auf die Brust. 

 Arled durchfuhr es wie ein elektrischer Schock. Der Worg, der vergessen im seinem Innern geruht hatte, erwachte urplötzlich, und seine Verwandlung setzte sofort ein. Während sich seine Glieder verformten, seine Kiefer sich krachend verschoben, seine Zähne wuchsen und seine Hände sich in Klauen verformten, schwebte Arled in einer Blase des Wohlbefindens. Die Augen seiner Gegenüber nahmen sein gesamtes Sichtfeld ein. Ruhe und Zuneigung lag in ihrem Blick. Arled genoss den Anblick ihres Gesichts, es war wie Balsam, umfing ihn. Nahm ihn in Bann. Seine sich rasant steigenden Sinne, ließen ihn immer mehr Feinheiten in Ihrem Gesicht erkennen. Ihre Haut war rein. Vollkommen. Er sah jede ihrer Wimpern welche sich von ihrer weißen Haut abhoben. Perfekt geschwungen, wie von einem Maler in Szene gesetzt. Die zarte Marmorierung ihrer Iris deren Färbung andauernd flackernd zu wechseln schien. Eben noch blau wie ein Bergsee, dann Grün wie das Frühlingsgras, dann tiefbraun wie die Rinde der Bäume. Unvermittelt war alles vorbei. Schwer atmend stand Arled da. Überragte seine Gegenüber nun um gut eine Kopflänge. Es wären gut drei gewesen, hätte die Worgengestallt nicht eine gebückte Haltung mit sich gebracht. „Das ist doch schon viel besser.", nickte sie, und lächelte zu ihm auf. Dabei graulte sie liebevoll sein Backenfell. 

 Arled fühlte sich umwerfend. Das Blut pumpte rasend durch seine Adern. Jeder Atemzug trug ihm tausende Informationen zu. Das kränkliche Aussehen der Landschaft, spiegelte sich auch im Geruch wieder. Über Allem lag ein schmieriger, süßlich schwerer Geruch der Verwesung. Doch es war nicht der Geruch wie er von Kadavern ausging. Wie damals als er noch zu Hause auf ihrer Farm gelebt hatte, und ihr alter Gaul Rocco sich den Vorderlauf gebrochen hatte. Sein Vater hatte den Tierarzt verständigt, doch der hatte dem Pferd keine Chancen mehr gegeben. Also hatten sie den armen Rocco von seinen Schmerzen erlöst. Aus seinem Fleisch hatten sie Würste gemacht, und sein Fell zierte wohl heute noch einige Sitzbezüge ihrer Schemel. Und obwohl sie Rocco noch so gut verwerteten wie es möglich war, so war doch von dem großen Tier jede Menge Schlachtabfall übrig geblieben. Arled hatte den Geruch nie vergessen, der von ihrer Mistkaut aufgestiegen war. Doch dieser Geruch hier war anders. Etwas Unbestimmtes lag mit in diesem Geruch. „Ich rieche, Tod. Aber irgendetwas stimmt nicht", grollte er. Sie nickte zufrieden, Arleds Herz machte einen Sprung, endlich war ihre Laune wieder gehoben. „Fast mein Lieber. Was du da riechst, ist der Untot." Natürlich, jetzt wusste Arled wieder wo er diesen Geruch zuvor schon gerochen hatte. Damals in Dämmerungszuflucht. Knacker hatte diesen Geruch verströmt, nur vermischt mit allerlei Gerüchen aus seinem Labor. Und sehr viel schwächer als er hier in der Luft lag. „Und was siehst du?" unterbrach sie seine Gedanken. Er blickte wieder hinab auf die Staubwolke, und nun konnte er mit Leichtigkeit Einzelheiten erkennen. Es war eine Armee die da durch die Senke brandete. Hunderte, nein Tausende mussten es sein. Ihre Rüstungen waren von verschiedenster Machart. Wirkten teilweise wild zusammen geschustert, teilweise wie von edlen Rittern. Er konnte Äxte ausmachen, Speere die die Gruppe überragten. Zwischen den Personen schoben sich gewaltige Maschinen voran, Katapulte, welche die Menge um mehrere Mannslängen überragten. Sie starrten vor Spitzen und Klingen, schienen ebenso als Rammbock wie als Katapult nutzbar. Im Staub der Wolke machte Arled Flugobjekte aus, die sich bei näherer Betrachtung als gigantische Fledermäuse entpuppten. Auf ihren Rücken jagten Krieger dahin, die sich mit langen Halteriemen an deren Hälse klammerten. „Was ist DAS?", presste Arled hervor, begleitet von einem Knurren was tief aus seiner Kehle aufstieg. „Das, mein Lieber. Wird eine deiner Aufgaben sein herauszufinden. Es liegt nicht in meiner Macht die Absichten der Widergekehrten zu erfahren. Ihr Wissen ist für mich…" Arled wartete darauf, dass sie fortführe. „Das ist schwer zu erklären. Du wirst es eines Tages verstehen." Ihre Tonlage machte klar, dass jetzt nicht der Moment war weitere Fragen zu stellen. „Wichtig ist nur: Sie sind auf dem Weg. Und sie bewegen sich in eure Richtung. Das Gemäuer das du dort am Horizont siehst, ist das Ziel deiner Reise. Burg Schattenfang wie sie heute genannte wird. Ich weis nicht ob sie auch das Ziel dieser Horde darstellt. Wir können es jedenfalls nicht darauf ankommen lassen. Es ist von äußerster Wichtigkeit das du die Burg als erstes erreichst." Arled setzte zu einer Antwort an, doch das Traumbild begann ihm bereits zu entgleiten. In seinem Kopf hörte er noch ihre sanfte Stimme. Sie schien von überall und nirgends zu kommen. „Es ist äußerst wichtig. Es duldet keinen Aufschub. Du musst dich sofort aufmachen." Die letzten Worte halten noch wieder, da öffnete Arled seine Augen, und fand sich in seine Decke gewickelt am Lagerfeuer wieder. Sein Denken drehte sich jedoch nur um wenige Silben. „Sofort. Kein Aufschub. Wichtig.", stand bevor er recht darüber nachdachte. Erst als er bereits dabei war seine Decke zusammen zupacken, bemerkte er den weißen Pelz auf seinen Armen, und seine Klauen. Gehetzt fuhr sein Blick in Richtung des Lagers. Noch hatte ihn niemand bemerkt. Gut, er hatte keine Zeit für einen Kampf. Seine Aufgabe duldete keinen Aufschub.

 Er fühlte sich merkwürdig ruhig. Spürte keine Angst vor Entdeckung. Spürte kein Reue darüber seine Freunde allein zurück zu lassen. Er spürte einzig und allein den Drang seine Aufgabe zu erfüllen. Und dieser wogte in ihm, machte jeden Moment des Verweilens zur Qual. Gerade als er es geschafft hatte die Decke mit einem Lederriemen zusammenzubinden, was mit Hilfe seiner Klauen keine einfach Aufgabe war, hörte er hinter sich ein Geräusch. Viel zu spät. Viel zu nah.



 …to be continued



 Eure Endule


----------



## marascha (20. Mai 2010)

Bin schon ganz gespannt wann es weiter geht. Ich warte und warte und warte...........


----------



## Estler (28. Mai 2010)

marascha schrieb:


> Bin schon ganz gespannt wann es weiter geht. Ich warte und warte und warte...........



.....und warte und warte.....^^


----------



## marascha (28. Mai 2010)

Ja leider muss man zur Zeit sehr lange warten bis es weiter geht-.-


----------



## shas-la (29. Mai 2010)

Dafür wird man nie enttäuscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (2. Juni 2010)

Viel Stress, wenig Zeit, und nochmal Stress bescheeren euch zur Zeit echt lange Wartezeiten. Ich möchte mich mal herzlichst bei meinen Lesern bedanken die trotzdem weiter hier vorbei schauen, und freu mich sehr über eure Rückmeldungen. Ich hoffe ich kann euch die Wartezeit etwas versüßen, denn auch wenn es nicht so viel ist, wurde die Geschichte heute wieder ein wenig weiter erzählt. Viel Spaß eure Endule


Kapitel 78

 Er spürte wie Kampfbereitschaft in ihm aufstieg. Wieso musste er sich auch ausgerechnet jetzt verwandeln? Gehetzt fuhr sein Kopf herum. Die Härchen auf seinem Schnauzenrücken stellten sich auf, als er unwillkürlich seine Lefzen hoch zog und seine Zähne freilegte. Ein tiefes Grollen stieg aus den Tiefen seiner Kehle auf. Seine Ohren legten sich an. Seine goldgelben Augen verengten sich zu schmalen Schlitzen um sich schneller an die Dunkelheit zu gewöhnen. Er hatte nicht vor gehabt jemanden zu töten, doch noch weniger wollte er hier sterben. Auch Gefangenschaft war keine Option. Allein der Gedanke daran, ließ das Tier in ihm aufheulen. Wenn er töten müsse um dem zu entgehen, sei es. Bei diesem Gedanken mischte sich unter das gehetzt fühlen, ein neues weiteres Gefühl, doch es ging zu schnell vorbei als das Arled sich seiner wahren Natur klar hätte werden können. Doch es beruhigte das Tier in ihm. Es wirkte nun eher wie die Erregung die er empfand wenn er jagte, und nicht mehr panisch. Es dauerte nur Bruchteile einer Sekunde ehe er seine Sicht angepasst hatte, was ihm jedoch wie eine Ewigkeit erschien, immer in Erwartung eines Speerstoßes oder Schwerthiebes. Seine Sehnen und Muskeln waren gespannt. Bereit seinen Körper allem entgegen zu schleudern was ihn bedrohte.

 Doch was er dann sah, waren keine waffenstarrenden Wächter. Nicht mal ein Wachtposten. Er blickte in riesige, weit aufgerissene Augen. Das Gesicht in dem sie prangten, schien wie das einer Puppe. Es war dieses Mädchen. Verdammt, was hatte sie denn hier verloren? Sollte sie nicht längst in ihren Decken liegen? Aufgrund seiner Worgensinne konnte er sie trotz der Dunkelheit hervorragend erkennen. Sie stand völlig starr. Hätte nicht hier und da eine Haarsträhne im Wind gewogt, man hätte sie fast für eine Statue halten können. Ihre Mund war angespannt. Ihre Lippen waren ganz hell, da sie sie so fest aufeinander presste. Ihre Augen, noch immer weit aufgerissen schimmerten feucht. Doch sie blinzelte nicht. Ihre Augen schienen förmlich zu flackern. Weinte sie etwa? Der menschliche Teil Arleds wollte sie in den Arm nehmen und trösten. Wollte ihr erzählen dass alles gut sei, dass er gut sei. Doch er wusste das war nicht möglich. Jede Sekunde konnte diese fragile Blase in der sie schwebte platzen, und dann würde sie schreien. Wenn sie das tat, wäre innerhalb von Sekunden das gesamte Lager auf den Beinen. Er musste ihr zuvor kommen. Während er zu diesem Schluss kam setzte er sich bereits in Bewegung. Seine Klauen gruben sich tief in die Erde als er sich zum Sprung straffte. Sein Blick war direkt auf ihre Kehle fixiert. Sabber troff seine Lefzen hinab. Sein Herz raste. Die Zeit schien still zu stehen. Dieser Moment war immer das Beste bei der Jagd. Wenn das Gestern und Morgen aufhörte zu sein. Wenn nur noch der Moment zählte. Wenn alle Sinne auf das Hier und Jetzt zentriert waren. Er spürte jeden Windhauch in seinem Fell. Sein Geruchsinn trug ihm abertausende Informationen zu. Er roch das Essen der Männer und Frauen im Lager. Er roch die Feuer, und die Vorräte. Er roch die Wiese, den Wald. Und zwischen all diesen Gerüchen, wie eingebettet, roch er sie. Roch den Angstschweiß der aus ihren Poren trat, roch ihr Haar. Viel verlockender als der Herbe Geruch eines Hirschs. Wie sie wohl schmecken würde.

 Was tat er da nur? Dachte er denn wirklich darüber nach sie zu fressen? Ja, und sie würde köstlich sein. Nein. Das war nicht er. Doch obwohl er spürte wie ihn der Gedanke anwiderte ihr etwas zu tun, war da auch ein anderer Teil, welcher darüber ganz anders dachte. Dieser Teil wollte sie zerreißen. Dann wäre die Gefahr der Entdeckung gebannt. Und anschließen würde er sie mit in den Wald nehmen und würde fressen. NEIN! Das würde er nicht tun. Er wollte seinen Blick von ihr wenden, doch nichts passierte. Seine Augen hafteten förmlich an ihrer Kehle. Er konnte ihren Puls sehen. Nur Millimeter unter dieser pulsierenden Haut schoss ihr Lebenssaft dahin. Heiß und verlockend. NEIN! Das waren nicht seine Gedanken. Arled versuchte sich erneut abzuwenden. Für eine Sekunde zuckten seine Augen. Erneut strengte er sich an. Erneut zuckten nur seine Augen zur Seite. Dann bewegte sich sein Fuß. Jedoch in die falsche Richtung, denn er stellte mit erschrecken fest, dass er sich auf sie zu, statt von ihr weg bewegte. Nervosität kochte in ihm hoch. Was war nur los? Was sollte das? Warum konnte er sich nicht normal bewegen. Und wenn er sich nicht lenkte? Wer dann? UNSINN! Das hier war sein Körper. Worgen oder Mensch, und er würde entscheiden wohin ihn seine Füße trugen. Was er tun und was lassen würde. Er konzentrierte sich. Versuchte sich zu beruhigen. Ruhig. Ruhig. Betete er sich innerlich vor. Und tatsächlich er schien erfolg zu haben. Er hatte aufgehört sich zu bewegen. Konnte allerdings auch nichts anderes tun als dastehen und auf die kleine Frau hinab zu blicken. Er atmete tief. Sein Kopf war noch immer in Angriffshaltung gesenkt. War er denn verrückt geworden? Warum konnte er nicht einfach das Weite suchen. Der Wald war so nah. Beim Gedanken an den Wald, leistete sein Kopf seinen Wünschen endlich folge, und wand sich den Bäumen zu. Jedoch fühlte es sich eher so an als hätte er jemanden zu gebracht sich dies anzusehen, und weniger als sei er es der für diese Bewegung verantwortlich zeichnete. 

 Vielleicht brach das Abreisen des Blickkontakts das Band, oder Ellenoras Hirn hatte einfach bis zu diesem Moment gebraucht sich zu ordnen. Wie dem auch sei. In just diesem Moment ertönte von ihr ein lauter Schrei. Ein Warnruf, an die Lagerwachen. Gleichzeitig mit ihrem Schrei, startete Ellenora einen wahnwitzigen Spring auf die Lagerwälle zu. Sie rannte so schnell sie ihre Füße zu tragen vermochten, wohl wissend das sie auch wenn sie doppelt so schnell gewesen wäre, gegen einen Worgen keine Chance hätte das Lager noch rechtzeitig zu erreichen.





 …to be continued



 Eure Endule


----------



## Estler (2. Juni 2010)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> Viel Stress, wenig Zeit, und nochmal Stress bescheeren euch zur Zeit echt lange Wartezeiten. Ich möchte mich mal herzlichst bei meinen Lesern bedanken die trotzdem weiter hier vorbei schauen, und freu mich sehr über eure Rückmeldungen. Ich hoffe ich kann euch die Wartezeit etwas versüßen, denn auch wenn es nicht so viel ist, wurde die Geschichte heute wieder ein wenig weiter erzählt. Viel Spaß eure Endule



das kann bestimmt jeder nachvollziehen...doch die story ist so spannend!!! =D


----------



## marascha (2. Juni 2010)

Ja stimmt die Story ist wirklich spannend^^ und ich bin froh heute nachdem ich mal wieder Internet habe eine fortzetzung zu lesen.


----------



## Evilslyn (21. Juni 2010)

Ja es war lang, ja es war zu lang, ich hoffe es macht euch trotzdem Spaß wenn es hiermit weiter geht...


Kapitel 79


 Der Schrei brach den Bann über Arled. Noch während er ihr ein letztes Mal nachblickte, drückte er sich kräftig ab, und schoss auf den nahen Waldrand zu. Sein kurzer Seitenblick zeigte ihm, dass sie in vollem Lauf auf die Lagerwälle zuhielt. Einige der Wachen regten neugierig ihre Köpfe, um den Ursprung von Ellenoras Schrei zu erkunden, konnten jedoch in der Dunkelheit nichts erkennen. Doch auch wenn bisher noch nicht viel Reaktion zu bemerken war, so wusste Arled, dass sich dies in nur wenigen Augenblicken ändern würde. Er landete auf dem Waldboden und setzte sofort zum nächsten Sprung an. Mit etwas Glück würde er es bis in den Wald schaffen, ehe auch nur jemand erfuhr worum es ging. Er roch bereits die kühle Luft welche unter den tief hängenden Tannenzweigen wogte. Roch das Holz, das Moos. Die Luft schoss an ihm vorbei. Sein Fell glänzte und zeichnete das Spiel seiner Muskeln nach. Hinter sich hörte Arled das aufbrausen von Stimmen. Ellenora hatte offenbar die Wehrwälle erreicht, und erste Wachen in Kenntnis gesetzt. Jetzt zählte jede Sekunde. Das sie die Verfolgung aufnehmen würden war Arled klar. Doch wie lange würden sie brauchen? Konnte er es schaffen schnell genug ein Versteck zu finden? Er preschte an den ersten Baumreihen vorbei und tauchte in die Dunkelheit des Waldes. Sofort dämpfte das Dickicht die von hinter ihm ertönenden Laute. Er hielt kurz inne und witterte. Der Geruch des Lagers lag noch immer dominant in der Luft. Doch das Harz und der Waldboden würden ihn schon bald überlagern. Was Arled jedoch suchte, roch viel dezenter. Es war ein Geruch der nur ganz sanft in seiner Nase kitzelte. Es reichte aus ihm die Richtung zu weisen. Und er stob davon. Äste und Zweige streiften durch seinen Pelz. Schienen nach ihm zu greifen, ihn halten zu wollen. Doch er lief unbeirrt weiter. Seine Augen nutzte er lediglich, um wo es möglich war den Ästen auszuweichen um weniger Geräusche zu verursachen, doch die Lage seines Ziels gab ihm seine Nase an. Er duckte sich unter einem Ast hindurch, drückte sich vom weichen Boden ab, und landete auf einem großen Stein, der mitten im Wald lag, als habe ihn ein Riese beim Spielen vergessen. Hier schnaufte Arled kurz durch und horchte. Vom Lager her war kaum noch etwas zu vernehmen. Das man jedoch überhaupt noch etwas vernahm, wies auf helle Aufregung hin. Was Hun und Ragi wohl taten? Sicher würden sie sich einige Fragen gefallen lassen müssen. Aber hey, wofür sollten sie sich rechtfertigen? Weil sie nicht von einem Worgen gerissen wurden? Das sollte man ihnen nicht zum Nachteil auslegen. 

 Tief sog Arled Luft in seine Lungen. Da war es. Schon viel deutlicher als zuvor. Und weiter.

 Wenige Sekunden später schoss Arled auf eine Lichtung hinaus. Was sofort ins Auge viel war der gewaltige Taure, der mit dem Rücken an einen Baum gelehnt dasaß und offenbar schlief. In einer Hand hielt er noch sein Buch, und in der anderen seinen Flachmann. Flachmann … nun ja bei einem Tauren erreichte so ein Flachmann eben gerne mal die Ausmaße eines Kinderrucksacks. Arled schaute sich weiter um und entdeckte eine weitere Auffälligkeit. Vodan hatte, wohl als Regenschutz, die Spitze des Baums an dem er lehnte herunter gebunden. In weitem Bogen spannte sich der Baum über ihm, und berührte mit seiner Spitze fast den Boden. Arled schüttelte amüsiert den Kopf. „Vodan!“, knurrte er mehr als er rief. Keine Reaktion. Der Taure lag unbewegt und fällte im Schlaf alle Bäume Azeroths. „Vodan!“, diesmal lauter. Nichts. Arled überbrückte die paar Schritte zu Vodan, und packte dessen Oberschenkel. „VODAN! WACH AUF WIR…“, Arled wich die Luft aus den Lungen. Er hatte das Gefühl von einem Baum getroffen worden zu sein. Er hatte keinen Boden mehr unter den Füßen, und segelte durch die Luft. Dann landete er unsanft auf seinem Rücken, was ihm nochmals die Luft aus den Lungen trieb. Japsend stütze er sich auf seine Ellbogen, noch immer bemüht herauszufinden was geschehen war. 

 Über ihm stand der Tod. Neun Fuß Vernichtung. Vodan schlief nicht mehr. Er stand über Arled, Feuer in den Augen. Sein Atem ging tief, und ließ seine Nüstern flattern. Die gewaltigen Muskelberge an seinen Armen pumpten. „Worgengezücht!“, donnerte er los, „dachtest ich wäre eine leichte Beute!? Dich werd ich lehren! Sich an einen schlafenden Heranzupirschen!“ In diesem Moment bemerkte Arled den großen Ast den Vodan in seinen Händen hielt. Er schwang ihn über seinen Kopf und ließ ihn auf Arled hernieder sausen. Nur ein wegrollen in letzter Sekunde rettete Arled. Er sprang auf die Füße und umkreiste Vodan in geduckter Haltung. „Komm nur!“, schrie der Taure, und führte den Ast in ausladenden Kreisen über seinem Kopf. „Mach kein Mist, Vodan!“, knurrte im Arled zu. „Bist du denn verrückt geworden? Erkennst du mich denn nicht?“ Ein weiterer Schlag der Arled nur knapp verfehlte kam als Antwort. Wut schoss aus Arleds Bauch auf. Diese Kuh! War ihm denn nicht klar, dass er ihn hätte wirklich verletzen können. Er wartete den richtigen Moment ab, schoss dann nach vorn und sprang über Vodan hinweg. Blitzschnell griff er nach unten und packte die Keule mit beiden Pranken, grub seine Klauen tief in das Holz und setzte seine gesamte Bewegungsenergie ein dem Tauren die Keule zu entreißen. Vodan strauchelt um musste um sein Gleichgewicht kämpfen, ließ jedoch nicht los. Arled sah den Boden näher kommen. Kurz bevor er ihn jedoch erreichte, stoppte er abrupt ab, und beschleunigte in die entgegengesetzte Richtung. „Was zum…“, raunte er noch, bevor er im hohen Bogen, an der Keule baumelnd über Vodans Kopf geschwungen wurde. Mit einem Fluch stieß er sich ab, jedoch zu spät um wirklich koordiniert zu landen. Stattdessen prallte er rücklings unsanft an einen Baumstamm. Noch während er seinen Kopf schüttelte um sie Schwaden zu vertreiben, die beim Aufschlag in sein Sichtfeld getreten waren, setzte Vodan bereits nach. Turm hoch schien er, wie er mit hoch erhobener Keule vor Arled aufragte. Arled rollte instinktiv zur Seite um dem Hieb zu entgehen. Dies gelang ihm, jedoch nur um Sekunden später zu glauben sein Bein habe sich in einer Bärenfalle verfangen. Stählern umfasste etwas seinen Hinterlauf. Er versuchte mit seinen Pranken weg zu kriechen, riss jedoch nur lange Furchen in den Waldboden. Dann setzte er sich in Bewegung, allerdings Rückwärts. Ein Blick zurück offenbarte ihm das es Vodan war, der seine Fessel umfasst hielt. Die riesige Hand des Tauren ließ ihn für einen Moment an ein Hünchenbein denken, doch dieses Assoziation verflog schnell, als Vodan ihn durch die Luft wirbelte und er erneut in einen Baum krachte. Noch während er zu Boden rutschte, stürmte Vodan mit einer Geschwindigkeit auf ihn zu, den er dem breiten Tauren niemals zugetraut hätte. Seine Nüstern bebten. Seine sonst so milden Augen trugen nur Wut und den Wunsch nach Zerstörung in sich. Eine riesige Hand schloss sich um Arleds Kehle, und presste ihm die Luft ab. „Vo…dan…“ keuchte er. „Ich … bin es doch … Arl…“ Es kostete Arled alle Mühe die Worte hervor zu pressen.

 Sein Sichtfeld wurde bereits kleiner. Er wusste, dass er in wenigen Sekunden Ohnmächtig werden würde. Ein Wolf besiegt von einer Kuh. Hatte man davon schon gehört? Ein schwaches Lachen klang durch die sich immer leerer anfühlenden Hallen seines Geistes. 



 To be continued…



 Eure Endule


----------



## marascha (21. Juni 2010)

Irgendwie schaffst du es immer das es noch spannender wird.*grins*


----------



## Estler (21. Juni 2010)

argh... immmer diese spannenden enden^^


----------



## Evilslyn (24. Juni 2010)

Kapitel 80

 Zwielicht lag über der kleinen Lichtung. Zumindest war das Vodans Vermutung. Überall schienen sich die Schatten zu merkwürdigen Wesen zu vereinen und herum zu kriechen. Zwischen den Nadeln der Bäume blitzen unentwegt Lichter auf, womöglich Glühwürmchen, womöglich Augen, oder war das alles nur ein Streich den ihm seine Sinne spielten? Er schloss seine Augen und schüttelte seinen wuchtigen Kopf heftig hin und her. Seine Ohren klatschten wie Paddel an die Seiten seines Kopfs. Seine Nüstern schlackerten wild umher. Doch das schlimmste war sein Haar. Oder besser gesagt das er das Gefühl hatte jedes Haar einzeln wahrzunehmen. Er spürte wie ihre Spitzen durch die Luft glitten, anhielten und das gleiche in die  Entgegengesetzte Richtung taten. Dummerweise blieb dieser Eindruck selbst dann erhalten als er bereits aufgehört hatte seinen Kopf zu bewegen. Nun da er stillhielt, schien der Rest der Welt sich zu schütteln. Vodan wurde übel. Er lies seinen Kopf nach vorn hängen und schloss erneut die Augen. Schlechter Plan. Er fand sich in einem Tunnel auf ihn zustürzender Farben wieder. Oder war er es der stürzte? Er riss seine Augen weit auf und sein Blick fiel auf ... etwas lilaness ... etwas rotes ... etwas ... er griff danach. Es war rund und fest. Langsam führte er es an seine Nüstern. Er drehte den Gegenstand und entdeckte einen schwarzen Fleck in der Dunkelheit. Davon ging ein herb bitterer Geruch aus der seine Nase reizte. Seine Lippen öffneten sich einen Spalt breit genug seine Zungenspitze herausfahren zu lassen, und den Fleck damit zu betasten. Oh verdammt. Er stellte das Ding in seiner Hand auf den Kopf, immernoch über seiner Zunge. In der Schwärze bildete sich ein funkelnder Kristall der blitzend und funkelnd von der Schwärze in Richtung seiner Zunge fiel. Für einen Moment schien die Zeit innezuhalten. Der Kristall drehte sich und funkelte um dann auf Vodans Zunge zu zerplatzen. Tatsächlich. Es war sein Flachmann. Er hielt die Flasche mit beiden Händen und brachte sie ganz nah vor seine Augen. Er steckte einen seiner dicken Finger in den schwarzen Fleck, der sich als die Flaschenöffnung herausstellte. "Leer.", entfuhr es ihm. Dicht gefolgt von einem Lippenflattern dessen Geräusch an einen auffliegenden Vogelschwarm erinnerte. Über seine wabernd vibrierende Nasenspitze auf der wogende Haare wehten, entdeckte er etwas Weiteres was seine Aufmerksamkeit fesselte. Es waren die Überreste des Hörnerdiebs den er überwältigt hatte. Alle kleinen Tauren kannten die Geschichten von dem weißen Geist, der bei Nacht kam und den unartigen Taurenkindern ihre Hörnchen stahl. Nie hatte Vodan davon gehört das dieses Wesen sich auch ausgewachsenen Tauren näherte. Ohnehin hatte er es mit fortschreitendem Alter für ein Ammenmärchen gehalten. Aber man lernte eben nie aus. Er hatte nicht schlecht gestaunt als er erwachte und den Hörnerdieb vor sich hatte. Aber er hatte es ihm gezeigt. Hatte seine Hörner beschützt und das Vieh in den Baum gedrückt. Sah fast aus wie ein riesiger Smiley, wie sein Restleuchten da vor dem Baum schimmerte. Wer hätte gedacht das Geister KO gehen konnten. Während er in der zunehmenden Dunkelheit auf den Schemen starrte, veränderten sich dessen Konturen wieder und wieder. Ab und an schien das Wesen fast stofflich. Dann wieder schien es mit dem Baum zu verschmelzen. Vodan stand auf und ging näher heran. Wenn er schon die Gelegenheit hatte, wollte er sich das Vieh auch genauer ansehen. Unter seinen Hufen gab der Waldboden nach, und vermittelte ihm ein Gefühl als ob er auf einem Luftkissen laufe. Er fühlte sich prächtig. Zwei Schritte später, war dieses Hochgefühl wie weggeblasen. An seine Stelle war Entsetzen und Angst getreten. Was da vor ihm lag, sah so gar nicht mehr nach dem Hörnchendieb aus. Was da lag … er petzte seine Augen zusammen … sah aus wie … ARLED! Was hatte er nur getan. Und was machte der Junge hier draußen? Und warum … und war er etwa … warum hatte er denn nicht … 

 Behutsam beugte sich Vodan über den bewusstlosen Arled. Sein Maul stand halb offen, und seine lange Worgenzunge hing schlaff daraus hervor. „Arled…“, vorsichtig packte Vodan Arleds haariges Bein und schüttelte ihn. Erst zaghaft; dann fester. „Arled.“, nichts. „Oh man, mach mir keinen Kummer. Komm schon, Arled? Arled!“, Vodans schütteln durchrüttelte Arleds gesamten Körpe. Als dieser immer noch keine Regung zeigte, bis auf die Tatsache, dass sein Kopf - ob des heftigen Schüttelns - nach vorne rollte, ließ sich Vodan auf den Hosenboden plumpsen. Er saß vor Arled, schaute den Bewusstlosen an, und machte sich heftigste Vorwürfe. Was war er nur für ein Hornochse. „Klar Vodan“, sagte er zu sich selbst, „der HÖRNCHENDIEB! Du RIESEN Rindvieh!“ Sein aufsteigendes Adrenalin, wirkte als Gegenmittel gegen das in ihm noch immer wogende Pilzbier. Was die Wirkung zwar schmälerte, jedoch nicht aufhob. Was ihn in einem Zustand zwischen schmunzelndem Umherschauen, und schier verzweifelndem Arled anstarren wechseln ließ. Er streckte seine riesige Hand aus, und packte sanft Arleds Schulter, zaghaft begann er erneut ihn zu schütteln. Vodan hielt inne. Hatte Arled gerade ein Geräusch von sich gegeben? Doch sein Kopf war so von Summen, Surren, den alten Stammesgesängen, und allerlei Sinnlosem Gebrumme erfüllt, das er sich stark konzentrieren musste. „Arled?“, flüsterte er leise. Diesmal erhielt er eine Antwort. Jedoch nicht von Arled. Nicht weit von ihm entfernt ertönten Stimmen im Wald. 

 „Dort vorn ist was! Bleibt zusammen!“ Sein Blick fuhr in die Richtung aus der die Stimmen kamen, und er erkannte entsetzt wie sich mehrere Lichter auf sie zu bewegten. Es waren offenbar Fackeln, und die Menschen die sie trugen, keinesfalls Freunde.



 To be continued



 Eure Endule


----------



## Ellesmere (26. Juni 2010)

Uih , uih^^ NIcht schlecht (da weiss jemand wovon er schreibt^^)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marascha (20. Juli 2010)

also langsam bekomm ich entzugserscheinungen^^ will wieder mal was neues lesen.


----------



## Estler (20. Juli 2010)

marascha schrieb:


> also langsam bekomm ich entzugserscheinungen^^ will wieder mal was neues lesen.


da bist du nicht alleine^^


----------



## marascha (20. Juli 2010)

ja das glaub ich dir aber ich wolt das mal sagen vieleicht wir ja darauf gehöhrt und wir bekommen bald unsere vordsetzung^^


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Juli 2010)

ich auch, ich auch *meld*^^


----------



## Evilslyn (22. Juli 2010)

You waaant you ggeeet! Life life and giiive goood aaaas a prooof I keeept word.. (na wer kennt das noch?) passte grad so schön.

So un nun Kapitel 81, Have fun!

 Wie konnte das nur geschehen? Ellenoras Gedanken rasten. Ihre Kehle schien von einem unsichtbaren Band umfangen, dass ihr die Luft nahm. Da kamen diese drei Wanderer, auf der Suche nach Obdach, und was taten sie? Duldeten sie. Hießen sie nicht willkommen. Nahmen sie nicht auf in ihre Mitte. Begegneten ihnen nur mit Vorbehalt… Sicher wer konnte ihnen das in solchen Zeiten verübeln. Überall lauerten Gefahren. 

 Vor ihrem inneren Auge sah sie die Ankunft der Fremden noch einmal ablaufen. Wie sie plötzlich aufgetaucht waren. Was eine seltsame Gruppe sie gewesen waren. Dieser kleine Bauerntölpel mit den zerzausten Haaren, und dem schelmischen Grinsen. Wie war der nur hier her geraten. Und in welch einer Begleitung. Der große ging ja noch. Er war zwar riesig, doch wie es schien hatte er das Gemüt eines Ochsen. Aber dieser kleine, der so harmlos wirkte auf den ersten Blick, hatte in ihr die Alarmglocken schrillen lassen. Aus seinen Augen blitzte Intelligenz, von der sie nicht vermochte zu bestimmen, ob er sie zum Guten, oder eher zum Bösen nutzen würde. Sie war sich aber sicher, dass er – solange es ihm zum Vorteil gereichte, zu beidem bereit wäre. 

 Aber im Grunde konnte sie es ja nicht wissen. Wer konnte schon in den Kopf eines anderen schauen? Und was hatte es gebracht? Nur aufgrund ihrer Vorurteile befand sich Arled nun in den Fängen dieser Bestien. Wie hatte sich dieses Untier nur so leise zu nähern vermocht. Es war eher die Art der Worgen in einen Kampfrausch zu verfallen wenn sie erst einmal ihr Ziel ausgemacht hatten. Aber dieser hatte sich ruhig verhalten. Fast strategisch. Hatte den Jungen gekidnappt ohne auch nur die anderen Beiden im Schlaf zu stören. War in Deckung geblieben. Ellenora schüttelte den Kopf und blies zischend die Luft zwischen den Zähnen hindurch. Diese Viecher würden doch nicht noch anfangen richtig zu denken. Oder doch? Sie würden das beobachten müssen. Ein Rudel Worgen, welches koordiniert agierte, würde eine weitaus größere Gefahr für ihr Lager darstellen als dieses wilde Pack welches bisher die Wälder unsicher machte. 

 Doch darum konnte sie sich später Gedanken machen. Jetzt galt es erst einmal den Jungen zu retten. Und diesmal würde sie ihn Retten. Vor ihrem inneren Auge sah sie den kleinen Käfig in Lohenscheit vor sich der sie schmerzlich daran erinnerte, dass dieses Vorhaben schon einmal gescheitert war. Wieder zog sich das unsichtbare Band das ihr die Luft zu nehmen schien etwas enger. Sie kämpfte es nieder. Sie würde es schaffen. Diesmal würde sie ihn befreien. Entschlossen reckte sie ihre Fackel etwas höher, und bahnte sich Schritt für Schritt weiter ihren Weg durch den dunklen Wald.

 Sie führte die Gruppe an, welche im Eiltempo zusammengestellt worden war. Die Wachen waren in helle Aufregung versetzt worden, als sie in vollem Lauf, Warnungen schreiend, in die nächtliche Stille geplatzt war. Doch die Verwirrung hielt nicht lange an. Sobald sie die Palisaden hinter sich gebracht hatte, schwenkte Ellenora vom Warnen direkt in den Befehlston um. Sie schickte die Wachen auf ihre Posten, und war nebenbei nicht verlegen, jene die wie Mondkälber glotzen, mit Verwünschungen und derbsten Flüchen zu bedenken, und somit aus ihrer Trance zu reißen. Umgehend fanden sich Wachen um sie ein, welche die Verfolgung des Worgen aufnehmen wollten. Während Ellenora dabei war per Fingerzeig ihre Auswahl der freiwilligen zu treffen, kam Unruhe in die Reihen der Wachen, welche Position bezogen hatten, und in Richtung des dunklen Waldrandes Ausschau hielten. „WER DA!“ und „KEINEN SCHRITT WEITER!“ Rufe ertönten. „Ganz ruhig, wir sind keine Feinde.“, gab eine Stimme zurück, die darum bemüht schien Ruhe zu vermitteln. Die Nervosität des Sprechers war jedoch klar heraus zu hören. Wer konnte es ihm auch verdenken. Es waren bei Nacht schon in viel weniger brenzligen Situationen Menschen zu Tode gekommen, weil sie zu spät erkannt worden waren. Ellenora unterbrach ihre Auswahl und trat an den Rand des Lagers, zu den Wachen welche mit gesenkten Speeren in die Dunkelheit starrten. 

 „Kommt langsam näher ins Licht, das wir euch sehen können!“, forderte sie den unsichtbaren Sprecher auf, und an ihre Männer gewand setzte sie hinzu. „KEINER FEUERT OHNE MEIN KOMANDO!“ Sie hörte Schritte durchs Gras näher kommen, und langsam schälten sich zwei Schemen aus der Dunkelheit. Eine riesig und breit; Eine klein und schlaksig. Natürlich, Hun und Ragi. Sie hatte die beiden im Eifer des Gefechts glatt vergessen. „Was ist den hier los? Ist Arled bei euch?“, erkundigte sich Ragi während sie langsam auf das Lager zuschlenderten. „Beeilt euch!“ heischte sie einer der Wächter an, „Worgenpack treibt sich ganz in der Nähe herum.“ „Ja? Wo denn?“, brummte Hun, blieb stehen und schaute sich interessiert um. „Komm schon du Trottel, wir müssen in Sicherheit!“, keifte ihn Ragi an und verpasste ihm einen unsanften Rippenhieb mit dem Ellbogen. Hun zuckte zusammen und folgte Ragi hinter die Reihen der Wachen. 

 „Seid ihr euch sicher, dass ihr einen Worgen in der Nähe gesehen habt? Kann es nicht ein Reh oder ein Wildschwein gewesen sein. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sich die Worgen so nah an eurer Lager trauen.“, wendete Ragi nun das Wort an Ellenora, die bereits wieder dazu übergegangen war ihren Suchtrupp zusammen zu stellen. „Glaubt was ihr wollt, aber ich habe ihn selbst gesehen. Und ihr könnt froh sein das ich euch das jetzt überhaupt berichten kann, denn wäre ich später gekommen wärt ihr wohl mausetot.“ „Tot? Wieso das denn?“, Hun blickte verdutzt drein. 

 „Naja, vielleicht weil dieses Vieh nur Sekunden davon entfernt war euch zur Mahlzeit zu machen, als ich es überraschte“, gab Ellenora genervt zurück, Huns langsamen Sprachstil imitierend. „Du meinst… er war bei unserem Lager?“, fragte Ragi und riss entsetzt die Augen auf. „Ja, direkt bei euch.“, nickte Ellenora. „Wahrscheinlich wärt ihr nicht einmal mehr erwacht wenn er mehr Zeit gehabt hätte. Leider kam ich nicht rechtzeitig um auch Arled zu retten.“ „Ist er verletzt?“, Hun blickte sich suchend im Lager um.

 „Nein, schlimmer. Sie müssen ihn haben…“, Ellenora senkte den Blick.

 „Ich… will ehrlich zu euch sein. Unsere Chancen ihn zu retten sind… gering.“, man konnte hören wie schmerzlich es für sie war diese Worte zu sprechen, doch dann erstarkte ihre Stimme, als sie voll Zuversicht wieder zu ihnen aufsah. „Aber ich werde alles mir mögliche Unternehmen ihn diesen Bestien wieder abzutrotzen. Das verspreche ich euch, so wahr ich hier stehe. Diese Flohbälger sind schon viel zu oft davon gekommen. Aber nicht heute. Nicht dieses mal.“

 „Worauf warten wir dann noch?“, Ragi blickte den bereit stehenden Wachen direkt in ihre Gesichter. „Lasst uns keine Zeit verlieren.“ Dann packte er eine Fackel die neben ihm in der Erde steckte, zog sie heraus, und Begann in die Dunkelheit hinaus zu schreiten. 

 Ellenora stand da wie vom Blitz gerührt, hatte den Mund halb offen stehen und folgte mit ihrem Blick dem bereits kleiner werdenden Lichtpunkt, der in Ragis Hand auf uns abhüpfenden Fackel. 

 „Kommt ihr?!“, ertönte Ragis Stimme.

 Hun der bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch noch dagestanden hatte, ähnlich überrascht wie Ellenora, packte sich bei diesem Kommando direkt auch eine Fackel und folgte seinem Freund in die Dunkelheit. 

 Ellenora stand noch immer da, nun zwei Lichtpunkten nachblickend. Was war denn das nun? Hätte nicht sie diejenige sein müssen die hier alles in geregelte Bahnen lenkte? Wäre es nicht ihre Aufgabe gewesen Ragi und Hun zu beruhigen nachdem sie ihnen eine so furchtbare Nachricht überbracht hatte!? Offenbar hatten diese Beiden auch schon viel erlebt … nein, wahrscheinlich standen sie einfach unter Schock. Sicher das musste es sein. Besser sie holte sie ein, bevor die sich über den Ernst der Lage bewusst wurden und dann allein im Wald standen. „Auf geht’s Männer. Holen wir uns dieses Vieh!“ Mit diesen Worten folgte sie Ragi und Hun, und hörte wie sich hinter ihr die Reihen ihrer Begleiter mit in Bewegung setzten. 

 Wie sich schnell herausstellte, stand weder Hun noch Ragi unter Schock. Viel eher schien es, als ob sie die Sache nicht wirklich zu beunruhigen schien. Sie legten keinerlei Hektik an den Tag. Als sie sie einholten waren sie dabei ihren kleinen Lagerplatz in Augenschein zu nehmen. „Er hat circa d…“ setzte Ellenora an.

 „…da gekauert.“, beendete Ragi für sie den Satz und zeigte mit seinem Finger auf Abdrücke im Boden. „Ja, er hat irgende…“ wieder wurde Ellenora unterbrochen.

 „Er hat unseren Rucksack entwendet. Und er ist…“ Ragi gab ihnen einen Wink ruhig zu sein, legte den Kopf schief in den Wind, und nur Sekunden später vollendete er den Satz mit einem Fingerzeig auf das Nahe Dickicht. „…da lang gelaufen.“

 Jetzt war nicht die Zeit Fragen zu stellen wieso Ragi klaubte das bestimmen zu können. Doch nun war nicht der Zeitpunkt dies in Frage zu stellen. Ragi hastete los, und sie folgten. Tiefer und immer tiefer in das Dickicht. Immer weiter weg, von der Sicherheit des Lagers. Für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde durchzuckte die Angst vor einem Hinterhalt Ellenoras Geist, ging jedoch im Sturm ihrer Gefühle sofort wieder verloren. Jetzt war nicht die Zeit für Vorsicht. Sie musste diesen Jungen retten. Und sie würde ihn retten. Koste es was es wolle.



 … to be continued



 Eure Endule


----------



## Estler (3. August 2010)

und wie geht es weiter =D?


----------



## Estler (18. August 2010)

also hier fehlt eindeutig ein neuer teil der geschichte^^

(/push)


----------



## marascha (7. September 2010)

ja stimmt die werden immer selterner


----------



## Halama (25. September 2010)

Wundervoll *-*
aber...
ich war grad total vertieft hab gewartet was passieren würde wen der mond voll sein wird ...
und mit einmal steht dort fortsetzung folgt


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nich schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die geschichte is einfach zu geil bitte 
mach weiter ich freu mich schon


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estler (25. September 2010)

Halama schrieb:


> Wundervoll *-*
> aber...
> ich war grad total vertieft hab gewartet was passieren würde wen der mond voll sein wird ...
> und mit einmal steht dort fortsetzung folgt
> ...



wir warten ja schon alle ewig auf den nächsten teil, da kommt aber nix....


----------



## Evilslyn (27. September 2010)

Hey ho, die Kameradensau meldet sich zurück ^^

Leider hab ich, wie schon in mehreren Posts gesagt, in letzter Zeit sehr wenig freizeit und Freiraum zu schreiben.
Aber ich könnte ja wenigstens versuchen so kurze Kapitel wie am Anfang zu schreiben... dann gehts wenigstens weiter...

Also hier bitte, für die treuen Warter...


Als Arled erwachte, fühlte er sich als sei ein Kodo über ihn getrampelt. Genau genommen fühlte es sich an, als sei das Tier immer noch dabei. Sein Körper schmerzte, sein Kopf dröhnte. Und als wäre das nicht genug, wurde sein Kopf wieder und wieder gegen etwas geschleudert. Blinzelnd öffnete er die Augen und versuchte die Unschärfe aus seinem Blick zu vertreiben. Trotz der Dunkelheit, ermöglichten ihm seine Worgenaugen eine gute Sicht, doch es dauerte etwas bis er begriff. Er schaute auf Waldboden hinab. Schnell vorbei ziehenden Waldboden. Wieder und wieder kamen Hufe in Sicht und verschwanden wieder. Ein breiter haariger Balken, teilte die Szenerie und wogte unentwegt von einer Seite zur anderen. Arled spannte sich an, um zu verhindern, dass sein Kopf erneut anschlug. Dann schaute er sich so gut es ihm möglich war um. Der Balken so stellte Arled fest, war Vodans Schweif. Der Taure hatte sich offenbar wieder etwas beruhig, und war von seinem Plan abgewichen Arled das Leben aus dem Pelz zu boxen. Die Art wie er mit Arled in vollem Lauf durch den Wald preschte, war jedoch auch nicht gerade angenehm. Er hielt Arleds Füße mit einer Hand umfasst, während er rannte. Arled, der mit seiner Hüfte über Vodans Schulter lag war noch immer zu benommen als mehr als seinen Kopf daran zu hindern, wieder und wieder gegen den Rücken des Tauren zu klatschen. Wo wollte dieses riesen Rindvieh nur hin? Warum hatte er ihn attackiert? War er denn völlig verrückt?! Arled stöhnte und drehte seinen Kopf ein wenig mehr um einen Blick in die Richtung zu werfen aus der sie gekommen waren. Im Wald konnte Arled vereinzelte Lichter ausmachen, welche sich hin und her bewegten aber nicht kleiner wurden. Sie wurden verfolgt. Nun verstand Arled warum Vodan so rannte. Warum er ihn fast getötet hatte, wollte er jedoch immer noch in Erfahrung bringen. Doch das hatte Zeit. Wenn Arled nicht als abschreckendes Mahnmal auf einem der das Lager umgebenden Speere enden wollte, mussten sie entkommen. „Lauf!“, krächzte er mehr als er rief. „Lauf Vodan!“

„Lauf!“ … was dachte sich dieser Junge nur!? Glaubte Arled denn wirklich er bräuchte dazu noch eine Aufforderung!? Nicht auszudenken was diese Menschen mit ihm tun würden, bekämen sie ihn in ihre Finger. Vodan kannte sich nur zu gut mit den Gebräuchen der Menschen aus. Sie machten Kleidung aus Leuten ihm, sägten seine stolzen Hörner ab, und trugen sie an ihren Gürteln um daraus zu trinken. Ein barbarisches Volk diese Menschen. Nein, er brauchte keine weitere Motivation um zu laufen. 
Rauschend brach er durch das Unterholz. Armdicke Stämme barsten unter seinen Hufen. Seine tiefen Atemzüge ließen seine Nüstern erzittern. Er musste ein Versteck für sie finden. Doch zuerst musste er einen Vorsprung herauslaufen. Groß genug, um unbemerkt in eine Versteck schlüpfen zu können. Doch leichter gesagt, als getan. In einem Wald ein Versteck für einen Tauren zu finden, der gleichzeitig noch einen Worgen mit sich schleppte, war ungefähr so aussichtsreich, wie Wasser aus einem Stein pressen zu wollen. Doch er durfte nicht aufgeben. Tiefer und tiefer preschte er in den Wald hinein.

... to be continued

MfG eure Evi


----------



## Winipek (27. September 2010)

hehe^^
Da komm ich ja genau zur richtigen Zeit mal wieder on...
Schön mal wieder was von Dir zu lesen *winki*


----------



## Estler (27. September 2010)

erst so ne gute geschichte schreiben und dann keine zeit haben *tss* =P

aber kleine weiterführungen sind besser als garkeine^^


----------



## Estler (20. November 2010)

/push


----------



## marascha (25. Januar 2011)

Wann geht es endlich weiter warte schon soooooooo lange.


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (25. Januar 2011)

Gute Geschichte!


----------



## marascha (27. Januar 2011)

ja schon wenn es weiter gehen würde.


----------



## BlackDraign (14. Februar 2011)

Ich hoffe doch auch, das die Fortsetzung nicht lange auf sich warten lässt. 

Ich finde die Geschichte Klasse, weiter so


----------



## marascha (16. September 2012)

Schade das so eine tolle Geschichte Zeit über einen Jahr nicht mehr weiter geht.


----------

